# The Person Below Me (Off topic game)



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

Answer the question by using  *True or False.*

Then ask the next Question and continue on...

Example: 
The person below me is left handed.

False, I am right handed.

The person below me like eating onions.

Okay, you got it now?  Let's play.  Here we go........

*The person below me had only coffee for breakfast.*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

False.  I had 1/2 a bagel.


The person below me is listening to rock & roll.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

OK 
False I am listening to metal too........?


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

The person above me is having a laugh.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

TRUE!  hahaha.


The person below me drives a pick up truck.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

false he drives a golf


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

OK... The person above/below me has a cat????


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

True!  He's 17 yrs old.  


The person below me likes to go camping.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

False it was raining so he took a motel...


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

The person below me likes ice cream...?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

False!  I much prefer soft-serve frozen yogurt

The person below me has been to a tropical island


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

False He's never left home...lol...

The person below me thinks blue is her favourite colour...?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

False, my fav color is RED!

The person below me is almost out of weed!  :shocked:


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

True!

The person below me has been smiling all day


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

No way.......oh I mean

False...not yet anyways.....you got me scared then Smokinmom....

The person below me likes red yogurt....?


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey where everybody go...?

Whats wrong with the yogurt?....was it off??


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

False-  I don't really like yogurt much.

The person below me once caught a fish this big!!!

<----------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

False , he caught a fish this big     <'())))><

lol


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

opps forgot to ask....

The person below me likes to look up....?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

False, I'd rather look out in front of me so I don't run into things.   


The person below me doesn't know how to swim


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Jul 29, 2007)

False, I know how to swim.

The person below me prefers red wine over white...


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

False he swims like a brick....

The person below me dont like small black dogs...?...lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

Ooohhhh...I'll go twice.  

False...I don't like wine at all.  

True, I prefer my white fluffy dog.

The person below me eats sour pickles


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

False I dont drink wine


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

False only sweet ...

The person below me hogs a blunt....?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

False.  Wish I had even enough for a small joint.  

The person below me would rather be barefoot


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

False because of  his lovely mink slippers....

The person below me has brown hair..?


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

False cos he didnt know what a whole once was?....

The person below me loves to sing........lol...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

TRUE!  But I am terrible at it.  LOL

The person below me hates getting a shot.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

False he loves getting a shot in the ***

The person below me is looking out a window...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

Very true.  There's a huge window by where my computer is.  

The person below me is allergic to cats


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 29, 2007)

He He...

False But he hates them when they poo in his garden...

The person below me looks out upon a field....


----------



## the_riz (Jul 29, 2007)

*True, its a good view from where i am 

The person below me has too much time on there hands lol  *


----------



## berserker (Jul 29, 2007)

false wish I had more.
The person below me likes sunsets


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

True.

The person below me has a craving for a peanut butter and jelly sandwich?


----------



## the_riz (Jul 29, 2007)

*lol now that you mention it i sure do 

The person below me is about to fire up a bowl  *


----------



## Bubby (Jul 29, 2007)

True! :dancing: 

The person below should join me :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

False.  I wish I could join ya, but I am fresh out.  

The person below me likes watching cartoons.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

False, I can not stand pointless television.

The person below me went to a garage sale today?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

False, I haven't left the house.  But I did think about all the junk I have and how I should have a garage sale sometime, lol.


The person below me thinks Brad Pitt is hot.  :hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 29, 2007)

False only with a life jacket!

The person below me wear lipstick!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 29, 2007)

False, I'm pretty enough  

The person below me thinks there is life in space


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 29, 2007)

True only when I am stone !
the person below me love Mcdoanld


----------



## stoneybologne (Jul 29, 2007)

false, much rather have a good steak n some greens

the person below me has some sort of marijuana tattoo, and plans to be high till they die


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

False...tho my little heart with wings could sure use a fixin' up.  

The person below me has brown eyes.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 29, 2007)

stoneybologne said:
			
		

> false, much rather have a good steak n some greens
> 
> the person below me has some sort of marijuana tattoo, and plans to be high till they die


 

true Life is one day at atime

The person below me drives a ford


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 29, 2007)

It can be true, wanna buy me one?

The person below me is um, reading this question! :hubba:

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

False, I was reading. I am now typing.

The person below me has the movie 'Blow' in thier collection?


----------



## berserker (Jul 29, 2007)

True,and I love the movie!!!
the person under me is wraped in a blanket.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

False!  It's summer in Texas.  

The person below me as a hidden birthmark.


----------



## berserker (Jul 29, 2007)

True on my back.



The person below thinks EVERYTHINH is bigger in TEXAS?


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 29, 2007)

false, texas is garbage, lol

the person below me is smoking a bong


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

Texas rocks, by the way...


False, no bong here.

The person below me snores in his sleep.


----------



## berserker (Jul 29, 2007)

VERY true,hitting it strong





The person below me is having a drink?


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 29, 2007)

false, but i do have some thirsty that needs to be quenched

the person below me is eating ice cream


----------



## ivoryline13 (Jul 29, 2007)

false, I was gonna stop for some but I was too full from mexican food : )

smokinmom, where in texas
ktown legend, texas kicks ***.

the person below me needs to get off the computer and do something productive


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 29, 2007)

True -I need to check on my Grow

The person below me - smoke to much! LOL


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 29, 2007)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> True -I need to check on my Grow
> 
> The person below me - smoke to much! LOL


 


True i smoke way to much

the person below should quit downloading porn


----------



## ivoryline13 (Jul 29, 2007)

False, I have a girl. : )

the person below me is tired


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 30, 2007)

False as wake as a owl.

The person below me should start downloading porn.


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 30, 2007)

True.... i should get right on that!

the person below me is in there skivvies.............


----------



## Type_S150 (Jul 30, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> True.... i should get right on that!
> 
> the person below me is in there skivvies.............


False. Still wearing pants. I have a roomate that likes it in the 60s when she goes to bed. 

However, the person below me's favorite sport is hockey.


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 30, 2007)

False... hockey can shrivel up and die.

The Person Below Me blow dries their hair every day.

~Metalchick


----------



## Draston (Jul 30, 2007)

False, I use a towel that does me fine .

The person below me likes Rush .


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 30, 2007)

true...but he does sound like a girl.

the person below me has over eaten again!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 30, 2007)

True alwas do..lol

The person below me should roll a blunt of some boom digity......


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

False...if I had it to roll then I would.   

The person below me squints in the sun.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 30, 2007)

False I got my shades on....

The prson below me drives a Ford...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

False, I drive a Chevy.

The person below me has never seen the ocean.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 30, 2007)

This is true. One day though....one day.

The person below me has a minor case of OCD?


----------



## ivoryline13 (Jul 30, 2007)

VERY true.


the person below me hates palm trees


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2007)

*False I love trees*

*The person below me takes a cab to work twice a week*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 30, 2007)

:hubba: false my boss picks me up 
The person below me went to bed with a itchy butt and woke up with a stinky finger lol


----------



## berserker (Jul 30, 2007)

well let me smell first....false,smells just like weed still.



The person below me is wondering we dont open the Alaskan pipe line to help bring down the demand of foreign oil.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

False...I am sad to say I don't even know what that is.   

The person below me thinks Marijuana Passion is the best site on the net!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 30, 2007)

False- because President Bush is ******* the oil into his Pocket

Person below me has a BIG Zit on his Nose


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 30, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> False...I am sad to say I don't even know what that is.
> 
> The person below me thinks Marijuana Passion is the best site on the net!


 
TRUE it the best place for info

The person below me don't under stand anything


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

True.  I don't understand a thing about my MOTHER.  She frusterates me to no end.  


The person below me is still in their pajammas.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 30, 2007)

Nope just got ready for the day!

The person below picks his or her nose now and then


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

Absolutely true.  Anything that's not supposed to be in there will irritate me and drive me crazy...especially dog hairs.

The person below me is going to a Dr. appt this week.


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 30, 2007)

False, went last month.

The person below me always rolls the blunt because their friends are too stoned and incapable of rolling "the perfect one".


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 30, 2007)

true they don't know how to roll

The person below me has a catdog!


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 30, 2007)

False its a dogcat.....

The person below me chokes when they tokes....:rofl:


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 30, 2007)

False, only noobs do that!

The person below me has gotten their butt beat for "puff, puff, and puff passing with someone elses weed.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 30, 2007)

False hes a 2 puff man....

The person below me can touch thier elbow with thier tongue...


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 30, 2007)

Admit it .........

you're trying to.......


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 30, 2007)

True, i just tried, but failed horribly.

The person below me has smoked a J that was completely full of stems.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 30, 2007)

False  I smoke bud

The person below me grows organically


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2007)

*False we use Miracle-Gro  *

*The person below me has stinky feet  *


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 30, 2007)

false, my feet are fresh out the shower thank u very much

the person below is watching the shawshank redemption


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

False- BUT!  That's one  of my all-time favs.

The person below me is sipping iced tea.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 30, 2007)

False, Ice water

The person below me wants to go snorkling with a whale shark?


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 30, 2007)

true, that could be fun

the person below me should do some watering


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 30, 2007)

False, I'm not growing at the moment

The person below me is a good pool player


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 30, 2007)

True when I am DRUNK

The person below me has gray hair!!! HEhehe


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

False.  I am a natural redhead and at 37 have NO grey.  My friends hate me.  

The person below me hasn't smoked any weed today.


----------



## Bubby (Jul 30, 2007)

False! You're about 15 minutes off.

The person below me smells!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 30, 2007)

True, I smell like guicci colone.

The person below me is RICH!!!


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 30, 2007)

False, If you are talking about money - True if you are talking about being rich with life and feeling though.

The person below me knows what the square root of 1,296,315,265 is?


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 30, 2007)

*False - I am Tom*

The person below me just took a dump.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 30, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> *False - I am Tom*
> 
> The person below me just took a dump.


----------



## stoneybologne (Jul 30, 2007)

true, dump a day, i always say. usually right after work

the person below me appreciates a good tequila


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 30, 2007)

True....Don Julio or Patron Silver

The person below me got drunk at the county fair yesterday.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

False- but I did get drunk at home Friday night...

The person below me wears a size 11 shoe.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 30, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

>


 
*What did you not get, Clever?*

I posted one minute after you........ Had no way of knowing you posted!

He said my name was Rich - it ain't - it's Tom! :doh:


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 30, 2007)

False, Don't go to fairs.

The person below me has plants growing now!


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 30, 2007)

*False - Size 13*

*The person below me likes Jelly Bellys*


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ill contuie smokin moms post

True I'm size 11(I think)

Person below me is scared of................


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

False- I am scared of jellybeans...hahahaha.

The person below me got bad grades in school.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 30, 2007)

TRUE.............................LOL

The person below me did not pass high school.


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 31, 2007)

False... but i did learn the most important lessons outside that prison they call school!

the person below me is addicted to starbucks...........


----------



## stoneybologne (Jul 31, 2007)

true, french roast with a twist of international delights vanilla

the person below me owns a zippo


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 31, 2007)

True If I can find them.
The person below me is HIGH while reading this post.


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 31, 2007)

False but give me a minute and I'll toke up!

The person below me has given a name to his/her bong.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

False.  No bong here.  But my plants are Lucy and Ethel.  

The person below me likes diet soda in the morning.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 31, 2007)

Yuk! False ....just coffee...

The person below me likes ice-cream...?


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 31, 2007)

TRUE, who does'nt!

The person below me is trying to think of something smart to say


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 31, 2007)

True but it wont come

The person below me smells of wee......


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

Eewwww, false!  I always smell like roses.  

The person below me has been awake for hours already.


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 31, 2007)

TRUE, I've been awake for 8 hours and its almost 420 time, toke toke!

The person below me likes gettin naked in public:hubba:


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 31, 2007)

You betcha.....

The person below me has a huge moustach ........


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 31, 2007)

false, small moustach

the person below me needs to goto the bathroom


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

False- went 20 minutes ago.  

The person below me is on a laptop.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 31, 2007)

False I'm on my a**.......hehe

The person below me can headbang......:headbang2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

True, but not as good as I could back in the day.

The person below me lives in the city.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 31, 2007)

false, i live in a small town outside the city

the person below can't roll a joint


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

*TRUE!  I can't roll worth a darn!

The person below me loves rock n roll the most.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 31, 2007)

true, right next to smoking its part of my soul

the person below me should listen to Hed pe


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 31, 2007)

?:confused2:who :confused2:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2007)

Yea Who!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

Yea, who?

LOL.

I will take a guess and say [email protected]!

The person below me likes to drink ice cold beer.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 31, 2007)

*True - Ice cold Icehouse!*

*The person below me wishes their grow would hurry up and finish budding so you can smoke some more good bud!*


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2007)

Very Very True I am Ready!!

The person below me eats fish eyes!


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 31, 2007)

*True - Sardines in mustard, bro! Wish I had some now!*

*The person below me eats honeycomb tripe!*


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 31, 2007)

False dont now wat that is.

The person below me is over 36 years.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2007)

true I was born in 1910 LOL 

The person below me has No Idea what going on!


----------



## berserker (Jul 31, 2007)

True,I am so messed up the sun the last couple days.


The person below me had an STD?


----------



## the_riz (Jul 31, 2007)

nope, clean as a seedling

the person below me loves fruity pebbles


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nope don't like fruity stuff.

The person below me is fruity.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 31, 2007)

nope, straight as an arrow

the person below me is eating pork chops


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 31, 2007)

False...homemade tacos

The person below me will ALSO vote for Ron Paul for President!


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 31, 2007)

False - G. W. Bush '08 

The person below me will have an amazing harvest in a few weeks!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2007)

True I am thinking I am closer to haverst then I expected!! 


The person below Drag race his cars!!


----------



## berserker (Jul 31, 2007)

false,My truck



the person below me likes to watch midgit wrestling


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

False.  The bigger the better baybee.  

The person below me isn't wearing underwear.


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 1, 2007)

False.  That's all I'm wearing!  It's bed time momma... 

The person below me is next to their favorite thing.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 1, 2007)

false, i just put my perculator on the shelf

the person below me has cotton mouth


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

False

The person below me watches just for laughs gags(wacthin it right now ahahaha)


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 1, 2007)

*TRUE!*


*The person below me believes that things will never be the same as what they were back in "The good old days"*


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

True man miss those days.

Person below me forgets to wash there hands after going to the bathroom.


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 1, 2007)

*TRUE, But only when I'm about to shake hands with somebody I dont like lol!


The person below me would like to "Come out of the closet"
*


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

lol...false straight as they come.





The person below me is craving bacon


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

False, I would of if i had some lol.

The person below me went on a amnusment ride called the DROP ZONE.


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

false



the person below me is below me


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

True.  

The person below me woke on the wrong side of the bed this morning...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 1, 2007)

False my granddaughter did she has a ear ache from swimming..

The person below me eat Oatmeal..


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 1, 2007)

false, multi-seeded bagel

the person below me is head banging to hair metal


----------



## the_riz (Aug 1, 2007)

false, im just chillin' to some aphex twin's melodies from mars :joint: 

the person below me has just had a sudden craving for gram crackers


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

False.

The person below knows the show 106&park.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 1, 2007)

true i know the show dont' watch it 

the person below is sweating


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

lol...False don't know why i would be sweating when I'm on the computer.

The person below me is not from North Americain.


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

false,from the good old USA




the person below me is sniffing there finger and trying to figure out what the smell is.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 1, 2007)

True, And I figured it out - 3 parts resin from the joint I just smoked, 5 parts onions from cutting so many at work and 2 parts sweaty dog, becouse I was just petting him.

The person below me thinks that today could have been a little better?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 1, 2007)

true, i could've came home to full grown plants

the person below me is watching behind the music


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

false,I am listening to XM radio.


The person below me is craving ice cream?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 1, 2007)

True, I am craving ice cream

The person below me has seen the new Simpsons movie


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

False,but I am brining the kids this weekend.



The person below me lives on a lake?


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 1, 2007)

False, But I did buy 300 today and just got done watching that.

The person below me sometimes wishes that they were an Umpa Loompa?


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

False

The person below me has a big *** tv!


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 1, 2007)

False...i hate broadcasted mindcontrol media

The person below me needs to cut their finger nails!


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 1, 2007)

false.
the person below me has a stash greater than a oz?


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 1, 2007)

False. I got 1 bud about the size of one in your avatar.

The person below me has drank bong water before?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

False!!!!  YUCK

The person below me bought themselves new clothes today.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 1, 2007)

False, I don't get paid till tomorrow.

The person below me thinks I am clever?


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

False..........lol jk.

The person below lives in a apartment.


----------



## stoneybologne (Aug 1, 2007)

false, homeowner

the person below me has a decent collection of pain pills


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

*True!  Vicoden.  

The person below me has traveled to Texas.*


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 1, 2007)

*False - Never been.  Might be fixin to.*

*The person below me has gotten snakebit.*


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 1, 2007)

False...although i have put a snake bite kit to good use before

the person below me has thrown up on an amusement ride.....


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

False,but I did come really close.To much Bones farm when I was a kid.



The person below me got caught in a movie theater with pee-wee herman:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

*True!  And he rocked.     j/k

The person below me ate french fries today.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

True,with some chicken strips



The person below me worked at a car wash.


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 2, 2007)

false.
the person below me has smoked weed with seeds in the past week??


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 2, 2007)

True And what a Stink and smokey!!

The person below has to ride his bike..


----------



## Capone (Aug 2, 2007)

True.To my baby ma ma's house!

The person below me eats two week old left overs!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 2, 2007)

False.....Two days at the most.

The person below me love's hawaiian pizza.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 2, 2007)

*TRUE!  YUMMMM!

The person below me wishes they were on the beach sipping a margarita.*


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 2, 2007)

*TRUE* *TRUE* TRUE!

The person below me agrees with me and thinks that if you stare at the word "TRUE" for long enough it starts to look weird!


----------



## Buju (Aug 2, 2007)

False, I think the word schmuck looks weird 

The person below me must love weed as much as I do.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 2, 2007)

*ABSOLUTELY!!!

The person below me thinks red + blue = yellow.*


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 2, 2007)

True lol  just jokin *FALSE!


**The person below me likes chasing faries under rocks!*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 2, 2007)

false, i dont' chase nething let alone fairies

the person below me needs sleep


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 2, 2007)

True, More than you will ever know.

The person below me has a pet horny toad named Two-toes?


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 2, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> True, More than you will ever know.
> 
> The person below me has a pet horny toad named Two-toes?


False, although I am horny and have 3 cats , Savannah, Scout and Sniper.

The person below me likes beer more than bud.


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 2, 2007)

False - Drink beer to wet my parched cotton mouth after I smoke.

The person below me wore the same underwear as yesterday!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 2, 2007)

True 5 days ago!!! Hehe

False just put them on this Morning
'
the persone below me has zits on his face !!!


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 2, 2007)

False, not a single one. Never really had them to begin with.

The person below me is constantly wondering what exactly is in a Mcdonalds Big Mac?


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 3, 2007)

*True!* I'm also afraid at the same time!



The person below me is thinking about rolling up right now.


----------



## berserker (Aug 4, 2007)

True TRUE TRUE




the person below me still lives with there parents?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2007)

*Not me, thats for sure!!!

The person below me is happy.  *


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 4, 2007)

eh, baked is the word i would use lol

the person below me is making dinner


----------



## berserker (Aug 4, 2007)

false




the person below me has a warrent for there arrest?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 5, 2007)

false, out the system

the person below me just woke up


----------



## the_riz (Aug 5, 2007)

snap! howd you know ktown lol

the person below me should be in bed


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 5, 2007)

True, I should be in bed but have just crawled out of it

The person below me is rolling a joint


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 5, 2007)

*FALSE but i will be doing a bong in about 5 minutes. :hubba: *

*The person below me grows in soil*


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 5, 2007)

*True*! but only my plants, I myself dont grow in soil lol!


The person below me has a thing for the Fonz.....Heeeeeyyyyyy!


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 5, 2007)

false, hehehehehe, pow right in the kissa


the person below can't name that tag line


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2007)

*True!  I have no idea what that tag means.  

The person below me is drinking a glass of ice water.  *


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 6, 2007)

false, i have kottonmouth horribly bad

the person below me is doing some grow room changes


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 6, 2007)

*False our growroom is perfect*

*The person below me loves eating cheese*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2007)

*True, but only on a yummy piece of pizza.  

The person below me thinks SmokinMom is a goober...lol.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 6, 2007)

false,shes my fantasy girl:hubba: 




the person below me is eatting peanut butter and jelly sandwich for breakfast?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 6, 2007)

false, smoking a bong for breakfest

the person below me is nearing harvest


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2007)

*Sorta true...got a month left tho, atleast.

The person below me can sing the theme to Gilligan's Island.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 6, 2007)

false, can't sing that fer sure lol

the person below me is a rookie


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2007)

*True!

The person below me really needs a suntan.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 6, 2007)

false, i was born with it

the person below me needs to get a job


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2007)

*False- I have 3 kids and a house.  Fulltime job fo sho!  

The person below me prefers to be barefoot.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 6, 2007)

false, if ain't got shoes, i ain't leaving

the person below me is bout to buy a new pipe today


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 6, 2007)

*False we have enough already  *

*The person below me loves to go fishing *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2007)

*True.  I am quite the fisherwoman too.    Just don't make me touch the thing...lol

The person below me has freckles on their face.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 6, 2007)

*False but i do have dimples  *

*The person below me is a porn star in bed :hubba: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2007)

*True I'd like to think...haha

The person below me has a longer then average tongue...

(is this gonna go downhill now?  LMAO!*)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 6, 2007)

*False but the one i have i know how to use :hubba: *

*The person below me smokes weed everyday*


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 6, 2007)

FALSE..
   I DONT SMOKE WEED I JUST GROW IT...:hubba: 

THE PERSON BELOW ME DRINKS CAPTIN MORGAN...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 6, 2007)

*True but haven't in awhile*

*The person below me has to cook super tonight *


----------



## Rocker420 (Aug 6, 2007)

False, eating leftovers

The person below me plays xbox


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2007)

*False...we are a Wii family.  

The person below me needs a bath.*


----------



## metalchick832 (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, that's a matter of opinion I suppose.  My daughter needs one though!

The person below me is a KISS fan...


----------



## berserker (Aug 6, 2007)

damn right apart of the KISS ARMY since 1978!!!



The person below me is watching a porn and wish he was that BIG!!!Or the woman wish her man was that BIG.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 7, 2007)

false, don't watch much porn

the person below me is typing lol


----------



## metalchick832 (Aug 7, 2007)

De De De...  LOL  TRUE!

And I'm glad I'm not the only KISS Army member on this forum!  Since 1998!

The person below me likes Neopolitan Ice Cream...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 7, 2007)

*True i like all ice cream*

*The person below me loves the color BLUE *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2007)

*True!  Blue is beautiful.  But I must say RED is even prettier.  

The person below me is losing their hair.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 7, 2007)

false,pretty hair





the person below me has a rash that cream dont seem to get rid of.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2007)

*False.  LOL

The person below me wears glasses.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 7, 2007)

*False but i do wear sunglasses  *

*The person below me is a heavy smoker *


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 7, 2007)

True, i very heavy smoker

the person below me is picking a scab


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 7, 2007)

*False!*
*

The person below me believes that aliens exist!*


----------



## jcolvv89 (Aug 7, 2007)

false lol

the person below me is smokin some weed


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2007)

*TRUE!!!!  Woohoo, Yes, yes!

The person below me is enjoying a glass of juice with ice.*


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 7, 2007)

No..cocacola And A Smoke..

The Person Below Me Is A Newport Smoker


----------



## berserker (Aug 7, 2007)

false,no cigs for me





The person below me is turning on the A/C


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 7, 2007)

TRUE.....I need it right now

The person below me is crazy when mad.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 7, 2007)

*Very true and i don't have to be mad *

*The person below me likes old school cartoons*


----------



## the_riz (Aug 7, 2007)

haha spot on TBG   i remember cartoons growing up that disturbed me deeply lol

the person below me likes chicken burgers


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 7, 2007)

TRUE!!!  mmmmmm good
The person below me likes BIG dogs......?


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey MOM send me some..Im OUT OUT OUT  AARRRGGHHH


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2007)

*True.  My puppy is huge!

The person below me is a brunette.*


----------



## reefer (Aug 7, 2007)

the people above me have too much free time lol


----------



## the_riz (Aug 7, 2007)

false, the person above me needs to pick it pack it fire it up, come along, and join in the party lol..

the person below me is about to make smoores


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2007)

*False- only while camping.

The person below me is about to go on vacation.  *


----------



## Pranic (Aug 7, 2007)

The person above me has stunning eyes....  The Person Below me is in love with a stripper.


----------



## metalchick832 (Aug 7, 2007)

False... but to tell the truth I was once in love with a stripper when I was a cocktail waitress at a topless club.  She was the most beautiful woman I've ever seen in my life!!!

The person below me is a rabid Dr. Pepper drinker....


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 7, 2007)

false,coke and sprite
the person below me didnt know DR AWKWARD is spelled the same backwards??


----------



## the_riz (Aug 7, 2007)

lol awesome, i love oxymorons.. true

the person below me has spent the last 45 minutes looking for there keys, however on the way to the bedroom had become sidetracked by there bowl and completely forgotten what they were doing


----------



## berserker (Aug 7, 2007)

False,But happens ALOT



The person below me is sick of sitting around on the weekend,doing nothing.


----------



## metalchick832 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dear GOD YES!!!

The person below me owns a bird of some kind for a pet...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*No bird here, but we do eat a lot of chicken.  :spit: 

The person below me wishes they had a bigger you-know-what.  *


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 8, 2007)

false 
the person below me could quit smoking NOW?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 8, 2007)

true, could but won't, its my life

the person below me is drinking a mountain dew


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*False, drinking a cold Corona with a slice of lime.  

The person below me can't find anything on TV right now.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 8, 2007)

false, not watching tv

the person below me is grinding some MJ


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*False, I need a grinder for this crap weed I have now.

The person below me is thirsty.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 8, 2007)

false, drinking a MT.  Dew lol

the person below me is choking there face off


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

False....throats just fine.  

The person below me is wearing something red.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 8, 2007)

False, black

the person below me is thinking about going to taco bell


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*False.  Had tacos for lunch.

The person below me prefers bean and cheese nachos.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 8, 2007)

false, just nachos and cheese

the person below me just read the Arnold thread


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*False-

The person below me hates the holidays.*


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 8, 2007)

false my bday is on xmas no joke!
the person below me has pierced ears or ear??


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*True!

The person below me loves pad thai.*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 8, 2007)

false lol dont know what that is 
the person below me loves to cook


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*False.  Would rather eat out.  

The person below me is topless right now.  :O*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 8, 2007)

lmao true its hot right now and i hardly ever wear a shirt 
the person below me has a big butt and can not lie lmao


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*True.  :hubba: 

The person below me likes Boy George.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 8, 2007)

false, dislike him very much

the person below just got good news


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 8, 2007)

lmao that's a good one lol false to that
the person below me has a hairy chest


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*False.  Smooth as a babys butt.

The person below me doesn't like their nose*


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 8, 2007)

False.....love my nose lol.

The person below me craped there pants before lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*False.....well true perhaps.  When I was a baby...lol.

The person below me sees a pretty blue sky.*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 8, 2007)

False wish it was blue still cloudy
the person below me picks there nose and eats it


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*Ewwww Sticky, gross.  False of course!

The person below me has pretty white teeth.*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 8, 2007)

true i brush my teeth all the time 
the person below me loves to go to the beach


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 8, 2007)

true

the person below is watching the price is right


----------



## berserker (Aug 8, 2007)

false,not now that Bob is gone.




The person below me wishes he/she could take Bob Barkers old job...Come on down.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 8, 2007)

*False i hate TPIR*

*The person below doesn't wear underwear *


----------



## berserker (Aug 8, 2007)

true,not since I was in the Army





the person below me is just in awe over there plants that are in flowering


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*True most definately!

The person below me has got it going on.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 8, 2007)

Truer ya baby :hubba: lmao
the person below me has hairy toes


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 8, 2007)

*False but i do have hairy  *

*The person below me like bike riding*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 8, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *False but i do have hairy  *
> 
> *The person below me like bike riding*


lmao true
the person below me where there boxers backwards


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*False, no boxers in my undie drawer...

The person below me is getting the munchies.*


----------



## metalchick832 (Aug 8, 2007)

false... but give it a few minutes!  LOL!!!

The person below me has gone to the grocery store to buy condoms and bought something else just so that they weren't embarrassed...


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 8, 2007)

False lol



The person below me is not actualy a person but a figmant of their parents imagination


----------



## metalchick832 (Aug 8, 2007)

False... LOL.. if that was true my mom would've wished me off the planet LONG ago! LOL!

The person below me has used rubber tubing for a purpose other than it's intended purpose before...


----------



## berserker (Aug 8, 2007)

well she wont find out,so true



the person below me loves to watch the sun come up.


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Aug 8, 2007)

True and do it about every weekend from a boat out on the river.


The person below me hates hot weather!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

*True!  Texas summers are the worst!

The person below me likes chocolate more then vanilla.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 8, 2007)

true




the person below me walked out to see some of there outside grow missing because of some Deer


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 9, 2007)

*Fasle our outdoor plant is fine*

*The person below me has a thing for blondes and chocolate :hubba: *


----------



## berserker (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh VERY true




the person below me loves to ride there motorcycle


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 9, 2007)

true, rockets are fun...mom says im gonna be an organ donar

the person below me is watching the rain fall


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2007)

*False, wish it was.    Today is supposed to hit 100 degrees!

The person below me is worried about their plant.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 9, 2007)

false,my ladies are doing GREAT





the person below me knows all the words to the Wonder Pets song


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2007)

*True, unfortunately...lol

The person below me is currently on a sugar high*


----------



## berserker (Aug 9, 2007)

True.Moutian Dew




The person below me is about to feed there kids and then lay them down for a nap


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2007)

*False

The person below me is totally awesome*


----------



## berserker (Aug 9, 2007)

you didnt know,True......lol





the person below me want me to whisper sweet nothings in there ear


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 9, 2007)

whos ear? lol


the person below me shouldn't worry so much


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 9, 2007)

*False i never worry*

*The perosn below me has big ears*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2007)

*False.  

The person below me is having some anxiety issues at the moment.  LOL*


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 9, 2007)

true 
the person below me has been to the grand cayon??


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2007)

*False- 

the person below me is going to the beach soon!*


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 9, 2007)

i wish
the person below me has a sack of some pungent smelling buds??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 9, 2007)

*False but we do have a bunch of jars  *

*The person below me just smoke some hash*


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 9, 2007)

false smoked my last bowl of hash about 5 days ago
the person below me has been to 7 11 in the past day?


----------



## berserker (Aug 9, 2007)

false,we dont have 7-11's here any more




the person below me is sick of the heat and is praying for rain.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 9, 2007)

hell yeah... it was a humid mess all day today lol

the person below me suffers from a split personality disorder


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 9, 2007)

Riz....you have no idea how true this is. My other side I associate with my own personal demons.

The person below me has hunted live game before?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 9, 2007)

true, im an avid hunter

the person below is watching mythbusters


----------



## the_riz (Aug 9, 2007)

false man, you must be watching the local K-town network lol.. i only get S-town and a little bit of KBBL-town lol

the person below me forgot to take out there trash this week


----------



## Gdp_smoke (Aug 9, 2007)

true i was to busy in my room

 The Person Below Me  likes MJ


----------



## berserker (Aug 9, 2007)

LIKES,Dont even come close.How about IN LOVE with MJ




The person below me is popping some popcorn and gonna watch a movie tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2007)

*False.  Instead I see a nice hot bubblebath in my near future.  

The person below me likes smelly soaps.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 10, 2007)

False, i like stinky buds

the person below me doesn't smoke


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I don't smoke cigs...

The person below me ate popcorn sometime last week.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 10, 2007)

False, no popcorn eating, popcorn smoking though lol

the person below me is about to do some pruning


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*False....but i am about to do some smoking.  

The person below me likes Diet Dr Pepper*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 10, 2007)

false, pepsi products

the person below me is ...... eating cereal


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*False- not eating a thing, but it could change soon.

The person below me believes that an apple a day keeps the Dr away.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 10, 2007)

False, a bong a day keeps the doctor away. 

The person below me is getting ready to take some new pics


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*False- she's getting ready to go to bed.  ZZZZZZZZZ

The person below me has insomnia.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 10, 2007)

true, like u've never seen before in ur life

the person below me has been drinking


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*False!  Well, I did have some ice water a bit ago...

The person below me is listening to the whirr of the air conditioner.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 10, 2007)

false, no AC

the person below is laughing at me right now


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*TRUE!  NO AC??????

The person below me is craving a slice of bacon.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 10, 2007)

true, i love me some bacon (also true, NO AC)

the person below me is smoking right this second


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*False!  But I am smokin hawt.  Hahahahauhuhahah.

The person below me really is going to bed now.  LOL.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 10, 2007)

false, up for at least another hour maybe two

the person below can't keep there eyes open


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*False....i could stay up....but...

The person below me is scared of snakes.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 10, 2007)

false, not scared of anything

the person below me is ...... thinking about ice cream


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*False- taquitos actually....but thinking that dreaming of them would be better on my waist-line,....lol.

The person below me will see the sun rise.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 10, 2007)

*True i'm up to see it every morning  *

*The person below me has a bad case of Halitosis   AKA Bad Breath*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*True perhaps...haven't brushed my pearly whites yet this morning...

The person below me is enjoying their morning caffeine.*


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 10, 2007)

True...

3-5 cups in the AM..  Greenmountain Vermont country blend.. FYI..


Person below me is Sweating from the opressive HEAT and HUMIDITY
the EASTCOAST and MIDWEST part of the USA i shaving..:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*False.  But I will be sweating this afternoon in the Texas heat.  

The person below me likes to give foot massages.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 10, 2007)

true,you want one




the person below me blew off work today


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*False-  I work 24/7.  I am a mother.  

The person below me likes a good back scratch.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 10, 2007)

True love it it makes my leg kick like a dog...lol



the person below me is thinking about teaching someone a leason.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*False.  I am all teached-out...lol.

The person below me is out of shape.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 10, 2007)

False,I work out atleast three times a week



the person below me loves a HARD buddy.I mean body...lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Nah...I just need alive and kickin....haha.

The person below me has dirt under their fingernails.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 10, 2007)

False,paint,well I guess you can call it dirt.


The person below is wish it will rain today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*True.  Then my plants would be even happier.

The person below me is barefoot.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 10, 2007)

True,can you smell my feet?:giggle: 



the person below me wishes that MJ was legal and we all could get together and smoke out.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*True, absolutely!  How cool would that be.  

The person below me is driving to the beach tomorrow!!!*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 10, 2007)

False i wish but going to a funeral
the person below me has a pet cow


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry Sticky.  

False-  I have a huge dog tho....a fish, hamster, a cat....

The person below me doesnt eat breakfast.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 10, 2007)

true, i smoke my breakfest

the person below me is rollin a spliff


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 10, 2007)

True just finished lol lighting now 
the person below me is high as a kite


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 10, 2007)

uh.....*choke, cough* trueeee..*cough*


the person below me has the cottons kickin bad


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 10, 2007)

False.....




The person below me has somebody to love, aww!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

*True.  I am rich with lovable people in my life.  

The person below me just bought themselves $200 worth of something..*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 10, 2007)

true just went food shopping lol
the person below me loves life


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 10, 2007)

:shocked:sometimes haha
the person below me is going to have a smoke break,as im about to do also.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 10, 2007)

Very true, how did you know? I eat when hungry, no set times

the person below me is thinking of buying someone a surprise unusual present


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 10, 2007)

gotta put that on my list, catch a bird and smoke its beak, ok you said break lmao

the person below me is going to fill a bucket of water


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 10, 2007)

true kinda,a watering can
the person below me has 1 bro and 1 sis??


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Aug 11, 2007)

False just a younger sister.

The person below me has water front property.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 11, 2007)

*False but we don't live far from the lake  *

*The person below me like to watch Sports Center in the morning*


----------



## berserker (Aug 11, 2007)

False,at night I do and it upsets my wife.:fid: 




The person below me loves candy bars?


----------



## mactight (Aug 12, 2007)

In secret I do...lol



The person under me is partying just because it is saturday.


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 12, 2007)

nope ..recouping from SAT...... gimme another bong hit.....

The person below me is watching FOOTBALL......


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 12, 2007)

False, bout to go disc golfing

the person below me is burning a cd


----------



## the_riz (Aug 12, 2007)

no i was just burning a zoot though

the person below me just found the TV remote, there watch, two paperclips, some crumbs, and to top it all off a bowl worth of bud and a few buck down the sofa


----------



## berserker (Aug 13, 2007)

False,but very funny



the person below me wishes they had a bowl full right now


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 13, 2007)

False, I have about 45 bowls worth + the bowl its self

The person below me has invited their mother over for dinner tonight and are serving meatloaf, baked potatoes and boiled greens and buiscuts?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 14, 2007)

*False our mother is no longer with us *

*The person below me has stinky feet  *


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 14, 2007)

False.. I dont wear shoes to stinkem up

The person below me is contemplating a nap........


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 14, 2007)

false, im so baked and these meds are kicking in, hard to keep my eyes open though lol. could be an early night tonight

the person below me is watching cartoons with there kids


----------



## Bubby (Aug 14, 2007)

False.. no kids here!

The person below me listens to their music way too loud


----------



## Bubby (Aug 14, 2007)

True  

The person below me is a *cleanfreak *!


----------



## berserker (Aug 14, 2007)

false,my wife is


the person below me wants to be liked


----------



## Bubby (Aug 15, 2007)

True :laugh:

The person below me is always late


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 15, 2007)

false, always early

the person below me has the munchies


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2007)

True, gimmie some cake...lol...

The person below me is typing out on the deck of a beautiful beach house and listening to the ocean like me.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 15, 2007)

false, im sittin in my house in the country listening to crickets

the person below me is needing a hair cut


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2007)

False-

The person below me wishes they were skinnydipping...


----------



## berserker (Aug 15, 2007)

True,you want to join...lol



The person below me has been gone for a little while.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2007)

*True!  And I am probably about to skinnydip.  

The person below me has sand between their toes.*


----------



## Pranic (Aug 15, 2007)

True, In my Mind.... on the beach,a nice warm wind blowing, listenin to the waves, relaxing smokin a joint.

The Person below me Should send me a pm....


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 16, 2007)

True, I offten should send out Pm's just saying "whats up to people".


The person below in a desperate attempted is going magyverish and trying to make a pipe out of a rubber hose, an apple, 3 toothpicks, 1 glass of milk and a wheaties box?


----------



## the_riz (Aug 16, 2007)

nope actually it was a rubber band, a pencil and a coffee cup.. just call me bong-gyver lol

the person below me is waking and baking


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 16, 2007)

*True my friend just like every morning. :hubba: *

*The person below me woke up with a stinky finger this morning  *


----------



## berserker (Aug 16, 2007)

False-lol They smell like weed still,ended up smoking a blunt last night.


The person below me is having Frosted Flakes for Breakfast.


----------



## Pranic (Aug 16, 2007)

False... Trix are for Kids

The Person below me wishes I would pass this joint....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 16, 2007)

*True as always "PUFF PUFF GIVE MOFO PUFF PUFF GIVE" :hubba: *

*The person below me logs on to MP more than 3 times a day*


----------



## jcolvv89 (Aug 16, 2007)

Not going to lie I do log in alot lol


The person below me just sneezed


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 16, 2007)

False but rag weed season is begining and my nose feels it.

The person below me just sharted?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 17, 2007)

false, just got home

the person below me is experiencing technical difficulties


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah my shoulder is experiencing technical difficulties..
the person below me is trying to conserve there stash?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 17, 2007)

false, theres no end to mine.

the person below me is going to sleep.....wait thats me lol and the person below me is too


----------



## berserker (Aug 17, 2007)

False just got up acouple hours ago.




The person below me just planted some seedlings.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 17, 2007)

false, i wish. Maybe in a month or so

The person below me just fed there giant green llama lol


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 17, 2007)

True she is hungery these days.

The person below me is having cherrios for dinner?


----------



## berserker (Aug 17, 2007)

False ,taco johns


the person below me is haveing a home made shake?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 17, 2007)

false, bout to go to the store

the person below me is packing the pipe


----------



## berserker (Aug 17, 2007)

close enough,the Bong



the person below me is about to hop in the bath with there wife,turn the jets on,and get high.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

false, no wife, no bath with jets

the person below me wishes they had a perculator


----------



## berserker (Aug 18, 2007)

true




the person below me cant sleep


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

true

the person below me is watching the discovery channel


----------



## the_riz (Aug 18, 2007)

oh man i wish i had the discovery channel... aaand a wife and a bath with jets lol

the person below me just woke up


----------



## berserker (Aug 18, 2007)

False,got kids been up for hours






the person below me is watching it rain outside.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

False it is not raining here.

The person below me is going to talk to someone very special from over seas today?


----------



## berserker (Aug 18, 2007)

False



The person below me wants to bang the next door neighbor?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

true, but shes barely legal, and i can't degrade myself that much

the person below me is cold


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

At this point and time, True

The person below me wants to say "cheese"!


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

false, i want some food

the person below me is listening to george clinton


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

False, I am listening to the peacfull trickle of my fish tank

The person below me is wondering about the 8th sector of this realm?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

false, i was thinking about where the hell my hook up is.

the person below me is drinking a MT. Dew


----------



## berserker (Aug 18, 2007)

True..always




the person below me is waiting for a good movie to come on?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 18, 2007)

*False....I just wanna play on MP and catch up with my stoner buds.  

The person below me is tired of unwanted house guests.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

false, its one of my boys, and im actually waiting for a sexy mexican to show up and give me a good time.

the person below me had a good vacation


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

*True!  But it's always nice to be back.

The person below me got funky in a lawn chair last week.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 19, 2007)

False, That was the couch at work.

The person below me has to get going?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 19, 2007)

True if I am in the ocean!! I freeze

The person below me going to vote SmokinMom for Leader of the world


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

*True, haha!  

The person below me wants a new computer.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

true, but i don't need it

the person below me is getting a case of the munchies coming on


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

*False... gotta smoke 1st.  

The person below me is still in their jammies.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

true, just got up bout a half hour ago

the person below me is feeling lazy


----------



## the_riz (Aug 19, 2007)

true! gotta love sunday lol

the person below me has been sitting there just staring for the last five minutes...:watchplant:


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

false, bout to pack the pipe

the person below me is reading a novel


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

*False.  I am reading a fashion mag tho.  

The person below me just wants to be left alone.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 19, 2007)

False.Looking to have a good time.


The person below me wants a new tattoo


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

*False- well I could have the one I got at 19 fixed up...it looks bad.  LOL.

The person below me had pizza for dinner.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 20, 2007)

*False we had cheeseburgers  *

*The person below me likes burning scented candles*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2007)

*True, especially the vanilla variety.

The person below me had popcorn for breakfast.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 20, 2007)

false

the person below me is going fishing today?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 20, 2007)

false

The person below me has a reptile


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2007)

*False- but i have a fish, a few crabs, a hamster, a dog and a cat.  Plus little kids.  It's a zoo around here!!!  

The person below me is about to fire up the 1st pipe hit of the day.*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 20, 2007)

true true true lol some nice skunk budz mmmmm
the person below me wants to go back on vacation lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2007)

*True.  But with none of my family.  Let's go Sticky Budz.  

The person below me is enjoying their 1st high of the day.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 20, 2007)

true woo hoo packing my bags now 
the person bellow me was just out talking to there plants


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 20, 2007)

True - just finished a spliff and am gonna chat with them some more

The person below me used to watch Fraggle Rock


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2007)

*False, but am watching Sesame Street right now.

The person below me is about to take another hit.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 20, 2007)

*False but i'll be taking one in about 5 minutes  *

*The person below me has a dark tan*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2007)

*False.  Mostly freckles here...lol.

The person below me thinks its hot outside.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 20, 2007)

*False it's nice out for a change*

*The person below me thinks of the Exorsist when reading this  *


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 20, 2007)

false, thinking of fat green buds waiting to be smoked

the person below just busted out the bag


----------



## berserker (Aug 20, 2007)

True and packing a bong load



the person below me wants me to share with them?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2007)

*TRUE baby!  

The person below me just bought a ton of groceries and is now fully stocked.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 21, 2007)

True a little over $200


The person below me is waiting on Maury to tell them that they are NOT the father.:hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 21, 2007)

FALSE-don't Mess around!!  

The person below me thinks wonder woman is sexy..


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2007)

*True, i guess so..haha.

The person below me is eating some trail mix.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 21, 2007)

False, a snickers malt


the person below me loves nascar?


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 21, 2007)

False, I find the sport boring.

The peson below me is watching 300 the movie?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 21, 2007)

false, jim carey's "23"

the person below is hungry for bacon


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2007)

*False.  Not hungry for anything except for maybe Orlando Bloom.  

The person below me has very hairy legs.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 22, 2007)

not very but yes hairy



The person below me isnt wearing any underwear?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

*False- but I am braless since I am in my jammies.  LOL

The person below me is watching cartoons.*


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 22, 2007)

*TRUE! Scooby Dooby Doo!
*

*
The person below me would do anything for a Scooby snack lol*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 22, 2007)

*False *

*The person below me drinks pepsi*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

*False!  Diet Dr Pepper.  

The person below me is enjoying BBQ potato chips*


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 22, 2007)

false

anotherbonghit wooohooooo

the person below me is doing the same.....woooohooooo


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

*False, but I wish I was...

The person below me wants to sell their kids.

:O*


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 22, 2007)

sure if i had some haha  j/k
the person below me loves to collect something??


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

*True.  I like to collect dust bunnies.  

The person below me is under 6 ft tall.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 22, 2007)

False, I am 6'1

The person below is going to "break it down now"!


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 22, 2007)

False - Keeping my grow.

The person below me has an ear wax hash manufacturing facility.


----------



## berserker (Aug 22, 2007)

False...ISO wax....lol


the person below me use to have the Million Dollar Man(Steve Austin) action figure when you were a kid?


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 22, 2007)

False.......Who?

The person below me is having champagne wishes and caviar dreams?


----------



## berserker (Aug 22, 2007)

False.  crytalized wishes and Big bud dreams




the person below me whats to share a bong load


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 22, 2007)

Very True.

The person below me is looking for buried treasure? Aaarrrr!


----------



## berserker (Aug 22, 2007)

False..I grow mine.:hubba: 


the person below me Loves Bush


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

*False, unless youre talking about a rose bush..lol.

The person below me is enjoying a cold beer.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 22, 2007)

false, actually bout to have some cotton mouth

the person below is watching the rain fall


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 22, 2007)

false.. for once... 

the person below me is about ready to go get jammies on and settle in fer the night with a big fatty.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 22, 2007)

false, just put something outnext to my GH to stop it from blowing away

the person below me is making the midnight snack


----------



## KBA in CT (Aug 23, 2007)

False, was passed out before midnight.

The person below me has rolled 2 or more consecutive blunts in one day.


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 23, 2007)

True!




The person below me is glad that its over halfway to the weekend...
Thursday = Midweek Madness!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*False!  I like the weekdays when my old man is at work.  

The person below me is about to load a bowl.*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 23, 2007)

false, roll a fatty, gotta go to work

the person below is confused about somethings


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*False.

The person below me is about to smoke the 2nd bowl of the day.  *


----------



## Bubby (Aug 23, 2007)

False, today is my 2nd day sober 

The person below me hasn't had breakfast yet


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 23, 2007)

False, had a protein drink 

The person below me is on their lunch break.


----------



## Bubby (Aug 23, 2007)

False, NO WORK TODAY! WOOO.

The person below me watches too much TV


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 23, 2007)

False...I spend too much time on the computer!!!  LOL  

The person below me works out at the gym.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*False, lol.

The person below me is barefoot.*


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 23, 2007)

True!!!

The person below me has a working AC.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*True!!  

The person below me is drinking a soda.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

True a moutian dew..... 


the person below me is going fishing tonight?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*No, not tonight, but maybe some night...

The person below me is smiling.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

very true


the person below me whats a back rub?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*True.  I love backrubs*

The person below me loves hot tubs.


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

True,In mine almost every night.


The person below me wishes they could come.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*Come where???*  LMAO

Guess it's true.

The person below me wishes they were below me.

???

Oh my!!!


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

for awhile..I cant let you do all the work


The person below me needs to be spanked ....lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*False.  I am always a good girl.  

The person below me needs a cold shower.
*

Hahahaha.


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

True,I will go and do that.No peeking!!


the person below me wheres roller skates and a mini skirt and acts like a roller derby queen?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*False.  

The person below me just heard a noisy truck go by.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 23, 2007)

False.

The person below me wishes they were getting some blueberry yum yum tomorrow


----------



## Bubby (Aug 23, 2007)

True.. though blueberry pancakes would do just as well.

The person below me is wishing they didn't have to cook for themselves tonight


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 23, 2007)

False, I am a chef. I only cook for myself

The person below me wants to dance witht the devil under the pail moon light?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*False.

The person below me has heavy eyelids and wishes they could go to bed.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 23, 2007)

True at this point.......(Looks at Mom and laughs)

The person below me is wondering what keef means?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*True....riz explained it to me once, and I already forgot.

The person below me never wins at tick tack toe.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is my come back!

True, I was always better at connect four

The person below me has a fish aquarium that includes atleast 1 angel fish?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*False.  Just one pretty blue betta.

The person below me didn't shave today.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 23, 2007)

True, I shaved last night.

The person below me has three things sitting in the room with them; 1: A lighter, 2: A sock, 3: A bottle of pop?


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 23, 2007)

false 1: A lighter, 2: A sock, 3: A bottle of gatorade
the person below me owns a pair of nikes?


----------



## herbman (Aug 23, 2007)

yep nike air jordans 3 edition they got a dime bag in em


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*False...

The person below me has hairy toes.*


----------



## herbman (Aug 23, 2007)

true i do have hairy toes the person below me has never smoked out of a vaporizor


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 23, 2007)

Dyannas son said:
			
		

> false 1: A lighter, 2: A sock, 3: A bottle of gatorade
> the person below me owns a pair of nikes?



Almost!

False, Avia, Dr. Martins, Reeboks

The person below me has never used a rotery phone?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*True!

The person below me is wearing shorts.*


----------



## herbman (Aug 23, 2007)

true !......the person below me has never had a pound or mary-jane at once


----------



## Bubby (Aug 23, 2007)

True! A pound would last me years :s

The person below me can't dance


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 23, 2007)

False, Get me drunk!

The person below me is sick of the flies that are in the house?


----------



## herbman (Aug 23, 2007)

false no flies in the house 
the person below me has passed out from smoking too much mj


----------



## Bubby (Aug 23, 2007)

False, they feed my house spiders  

The person below me gags at the smell of alcohol\


edit: I'm too slow!

False, I've only ever fallen asleep due to too much MJ


----------



## herbman (Aug 23, 2007)

false i love alcohol 
person below me has passed out from smoking too much mj


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

False,I did get a head rush from getting up to fast and slipped into la la land.


the person below me is eatting cookies and milk?


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 23, 2007)

False, I only go on a cookie conquest about once every year.

The person below me has had too much fast food in the past 3 days?


----------



## herbman (Aug 23, 2007)

true way too much
person below me had once dropped the bowl,joint,blunt,OMFG bong


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

sad to say,true



the person below me had a 4 wheeler


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 23, 2007)

true, way more than once, hell i've thrown it, hit ppl with it, shattered ashtrays. my boy hans is the man when it comes to blowing glass.


the person below me is craving doritos


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

False,just had ice cream sandwhich



the person below me wants a new tattoo?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 23, 2007)

true, my other collectors hobbie


the person below is wanting a 7&7


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

Fakse,another bong would be nice



the person below me just got there hair cut and dont like ir?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*False- but I am probably due for a trim.

The person below me has no grey hair at all.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

False,acouple light ones in my go-tee


the person below me likes to wears boxers?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*False!

The person below me is feeling chatty.  *


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

True.But about to put the kids to bed


the person below me chatting later?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

*True!  Hunt me down.  

The person below me wants beer.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 24, 2007)

True,tonight I am gonna.DADDY gets to go out!!!




the person below me is riding shot gun if they want to come.I'll bring the smoke.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 24, 2007)

Shotgun! I called it.. its true lol.. ill bring the mixtape haha

The person below me wants my seat.. your not having it!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2007)

*True, move it Riz...he thinks I am cuter...haha.

The person below me is an a crabby mood.*


----------



## the_riz (Aug 24, 2007)

I am now i just lost my damn shotgun!

The person below me needs to get online and sort out this seating fiasco lol


----------



## berserker (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok I am here..Riz you get shot gun...Mom you can sit on my lap:hubba: 


The person below me is happy now?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2007)

*True!  Yea babyy!

The person below me isn't hungry at all.*


----------



## Pranic (Aug 25, 2007)

True, I'm never hungry.. not even the munchies anymore. 

The person below me can't sing a tune in a bucket.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 25, 2007)

true, i dont sing 

the person below me is tired


----------



## Bubby (Aug 25, 2007)

True--I was climbing up and down a ladder for a good part of my day -.-

The person below me is going to join me with this bowl


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 25, 2007)

false, babies are sleeping so its time to go start a lil LST


the person below me is bout order food


----------



## Bubby (Aug 25, 2007)

LST only works on plants man! :holysheep: 

 

False--no food before I run!

The person below me is starting another semester soon


----------



## Pranic (Aug 25, 2007)

True, i move in tomarrow

The person below me has smelly feet....


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 25, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> LST only works on plants man! :holysheep:


 
i konw thats what i was talkin bout. lmao


False, my feet are clean and smell good

the person below me owns a goat


----------



## Pranic (Aug 25, 2007)

False but if i did her name would be Elsee

The person below me eats cheese


----------



## Bubby (Aug 26, 2007)

True.. mmm.. brie..

The person below me is at peace with the universe


----------



## woOzer (Aug 26, 2007)

*True. I'm a very passive person and don't get mad to often.


The person below me wants sex tonight.




WoOzer*


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 26, 2007)

false, wouldn't be a bad thing, but then again i don't feel like dealing with her whining tomorrow

the person below is wanting a new bong


----------



## woOzer (Aug 26, 2007)

*True. My ex broke my last one.



The person below me has a nice butt.




WoOzer*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2007)

*True.  Hahahaha.

The person below me let their beer get warm.  *


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 26, 2007)

false, MT dew

the person below is gettin the munchies


----------



## woOzer (Aug 26, 2007)

*False. No meds. 



The person below me likes to travel.




WoOzer*


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 26, 2007)

True, love to travel, going to New England next month.

The person below me needs a new kitchen faucet...


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 26, 2007)

false, works just fine

the person below is a lil irritated at the moment


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 26, 2007)

True, cause my kitchen fauced broke tonight...single lever Moen faucet and it just broke right off!!  Hubby can't fix til he get's home...next week!!!:hairpull: 

The person below me is getting sleepy.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 26, 2007)

*False i get up at 3:00 AM :hubba: *

*The person below me is having a cook out today  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2007)

*False.  But we are getting together with family and eating lunch, but at a restaurant...lol.

The person below me has a birthmark.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 26, 2007)

True.on my back


The person below me is sad that its sunday,cause theu have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Bubby (Aug 26, 2007)

False, I've got the week off. Boo yeaa.

The person below me is enjoying the summer weather while it lasts


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2007)

*No, too damn hot out there!

The person below me loves mexican food.*


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 26, 2007)

True - But my body don't.

The person below me ate donuts this morning.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 26, 2007)

false, hardly ever eat donuts

the person below me is watching the discovery channel


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 26, 2007)

Nope.....  Scanning the MarP website.


The person below me knows who Josh Koscheck is.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2007)

*False..is he good lookin?  

The person below me has a sore back.*


----------



## Bubby (Aug 26, 2007)

True.. neck/shoulders as well.

The person below me should cut up their credit cards, but won't


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2007)

*False!  Hehehehe.

The person below me doesn't like tattoos.*


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 26, 2007)

Ehh, loaded question.  Don't like em on me, but don't mind them on someone else.

The person below me has a summer head cold.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

*I have been sneezing, and its driving me crazy.

The person below me LOVES beer.*


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 27, 2007)

False, do not like beer, except for one I recently discovered:  Blue Moon Draught.  

The person below me is planning their day for tomorrow.


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 27, 2007)

false.. I have a hard enough time planning my day today. 

The person below me has the munchies.........


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 27, 2007)

True, I am about to grub.

The person below me has a bunnion on their big right toe?


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

False



the person below me has some major worng with there car?


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 27, 2007)

True - the fricken car payment.

The person below me needs to get a microscope to properly look at trichomes.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 27, 2007)

True, but its not time just yet, bout another 2 weeks

the person below is scratching a wicked itch


----------



## the_riz (Aug 27, 2007)

tomorow man.. the itch is I NEED MJ, and the scratch will be tomorow when i buy some lol

the person below me just quit cigs??


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

couple years a go,cold turkey



the person below me is blonde?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

*False, redhead.  

The person below me just had a nice bath.*


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 27, 2007)

nope, but i could use a cold shower

the person below me is a bed wetter


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

about an hour,with the jets going,and the bong loaded.



The person below me is invited.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

*False- where's my invitation?

The person below me drives a pick up truck.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

VERY TRUE.A lifted chevy 4x4



the person below me likes to go muddin.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

*False....

The person below me loves the outdoors*


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

Very true


the person below me like sunsets better then sun rises


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

*True- I am always asleep during sunrise

The person below me likes the color blue*


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

true



the person below me is a romantic


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

*True

The person below me is not a good swimmer*


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

False




the person below me likes scary movies?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

*True!

The person below me needs to check their PMs.*


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

I did and waiting on you to get there.



the person below me is not there yet


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

(waiting on you B)

False.....

The person below me wishes there was a chatroom here,


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

very true


the person below me isnt tired tonight


----------



## Bubby (Aug 28, 2007)

True~WHO NEEDS SLEEP ANYWAYS!

The person below me likes to wander outside at night


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2007)

*False.  Have you ever seen Texas-sized mosquitos?  LOL

The person below me did a wake n bake this morning.*


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 28, 2007)

true.. and gonna try to stay baked all day..

the person below me is thinking its just about lunch.. PB n J?


----------



## the_riz (Aug 28, 2007)

false, just eaten dinner and i got nuggs wooh!

the person below me is listening to pearl jam


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 28, 2007)

False, Although I was at work about 1 hour ago.

The person below me has just found a packet of ketchup under the sofa cushions?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2007)

False, thank goodness!

The person below me is wearing a white shirt.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 28, 2007)

True, A T-shirt.

The person below me is under the sun?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2007)

*False....too hot out there.  

The person below me wants a nap.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 28, 2007)

True....But want is the wrong word, I need a nap 

The person below me is currently happy with an overcast of friendly and a humidity of high?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2007)

*True...

The person below me loves the taste of lime in their cerveza>*


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 29, 2007)

False...maybe in a Corona...but *definitely* in my Margarita!

The person below me is going on vacation soon.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 29, 2007)

*False i'm always on vacation  *

*The person below me has 2 cars and a dog*


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 29, 2007)

True...plus a Harley, 5 cats and 12 chickens...lol

The person below me is going to town today...


----------



## berserker (Aug 30, 2007)

true


the person below me is gonna cut the grass today.


----------



## berserker (Aug 30, 2007)

False





the person below me wants a new game to start?


----------



## Bubby (Aug 31, 2007)

False!

this is the game that never ends.. it just goes on and on my friends.. people just, started playing it, NOT KNOWING WHAT IT WAS, AND THEN THEY KEPT ON PLAYING IT FOREVER JUST BECAUSE this is the game..

the person below me thinks I should shut up now


----------



## berserker (Aug 31, 2007)

False,keep on going Bubby 



The person below me is pregnant?


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 31, 2007)

False....although i am starting to show (i should start jogging someday)

the person below me played on the web during company time..........


----------



## berserker (Aug 31, 2007)

False,own my own company.Stealing my own time.



The person below me lives by the sea??


----------



## Bubby (Aug 31, 2007)

True.. depending on your definition of 'by'.

The person below me is dreading winter?


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 31, 2007)

False.....i'm hoping for an ice age.

you are listening to itunes/radio right now.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 1, 2007)

*False-

The person below me loves orange marmalade.*


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 1, 2007)

nope....don't even know what that is!

the person below me wants some "afternoon delight"   :woohoo:


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 1, 2007)

True if you are talking about a little alone time with a beautiful woman?

The person below me is pondering on what exactely "Strange things are afoot at the circle K" Means?


----------



## berserker (Sep 1, 2007)

I dont even know what that means...:rofl: 




The person below me is starting a new crop soon?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 2, 2007)

False, I wish. I am just trying to get my first plant buding over with greatness.

The person below me has a soft spot for moose tracks ice cream?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 2, 2007)

*False, dont know what flavor that is.

The person below me is going to the drive-in movies tonight.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 2, 2007)

False, I have not seen/been to a drive in movie theater. I wish I could find one thought......I would have a blast

The person below me is playing with the thought of ordering pizza?


----------



## berserker (Sep 4, 2007)

false,they wont come out this far.



The person below me is hung over


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

*False...but I am still a little sluggish.

The person below me is concerned about their plants.*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 4, 2007)

True - I'm always concerned about my plants. They are my children

The person below me has just eaten fried chicken


----------



## Nico (Sep 4, 2007)

True and I like it.

The person below me is both true and false


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

*False, I think..lol.

The person below me is still in their pajammas.*


----------



## louis (Sep 4, 2007)

False, I'm all prettied up from lookin for a better job.  

The person below me is multi tasking between video games and MP


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

_False- but I do have the radio on...and I am still in said pajjamas..lol

The person below me likes drinking water._


----------



## the_riz (Sep 4, 2007)

my favourate drink 

the person below me just got a bargain on e bay


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

False. 

The person below me has an eye for art done by M.C. Escher?


----------



## louis (Sep 4, 2007)

true

The person below me is making hamburger helper for dinner sometime this week.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 4, 2007)

False, no helpers here.

The person below is going to switch the lights to flowering soon


----------



## berserker (Sep 4, 2007)

False,I am in flowering now.



The person below me is having a ice cold beer?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

False, not to night.

The person below me is taking some form of martial art?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 5, 2007)

*False not into that*

*The person below me is having their morning coffee*


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

False, waiting till I get to work for that.

The person below me is thinking that they do not want to work today?


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 5, 2007)

False, I wish I had gone to work today instead of volentering for first day school run......it was bedlam!!!

The person below me spits in the sink.....:spit:


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

True, but only when I am brushing my teeth

The person below me was looking for that 1 missing sock all morning?


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 5, 2007)

False ...it was shoes....haha..

The person below me has a tattoo?


----------



## berserker (Sep 5, 2007)

I have SEVERAL



The person below me,Misses some one close to them?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 6, 2007)

True - I miss every one I love when I am not with them

The person below me has a pop can, a lighter, a fern and a plate with last nights left overs on it in the room they are sitting in  right now?


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 6, 2007)

2 out of 4......not bad....still FALSE though! LOL

the person below me has hands that smell like WEED right now.


----------



## berserker (Sep 6, 2007)

True



The person below me wants to chat?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

True, I like to chat but don't know too many people that do

The person below me is thinking about E=MC2?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2007)

*False.....hate having to think about stuff like that.

The person below me is about to open a cold beer.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

True, I am on number 6 out of 18

The person below me has a lighter, a glass of water, a mirror and a dog toy in the room they are in right now?


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 7, 2007)

no slobberin dogz here.

The person below me will have/had pizza tonight??????


----------



## Bubby (Sep 8, 2007)

True--pizza hut, all dressed *drool*

The person below me is staying up late without reason


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2007)

*True...a night owl for sho.  *

The person below me feels comfortible naked.


----------



## berserker (Sep 9, 2007)

With out a doubt:hubba: 


The person below me is waiting on some seeds to pop?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 9, 2007)

Kinda but not really, waiting for the $ for the seeds then wait 4 them 2 pop

the person below only have a few week left till they harvest ther ladies


----------



## berserker (Sep 9, 2007)

I got I think less then a week ontil harvest



The person below me is about to have a beer


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

_*So dang true!*_

The person below me feels chatty.


----------



## berserker (Sep 9, 2007)

on my way there


the person below me is coming too?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

True

The person below me has the munchies


----------



## Bubby (Sep 9, 2007)

True.. mm chocolate chips

The person below me is _on a roll!_


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

_*false..I am on a chair.  

The person below me is watching a game.*_


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 9, 2007)

True - the person below me game.

The person below me just finshed smoking a big bowl.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

*False...but I am about to...

The person below me wishes they were partying at SmokinMas*


----------



## Bubby (Sep 9, 2007)

TRUE!

The person below me uses rubbing alcohol on sore muscles


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

*False!  :O

The person below me is left handed*


----------



## berserker (Sep 10, 2007)

False right handed



The person below me has a mental picture of a friend that you havent seen yet?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2007)

*Oh yes.  

The person below me has sticky fingers*


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 10, 2007)

only after breaking down bud....no thief LOL

the person below me jus got done breaking down some bud and finna smoke with us


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

True.

The person below me has been marijuana wishes and bud dreams?


----------



## Bubby (Sep 10, 2007)

True, been dreaming about growing my own for a long time  

The person below me is in PJs


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 10, 2007)

true,and smoking a bowl

the person below me has 2 dogs


----------



## Bubby (Sep 10, 2007)

False, don't even have a fish 

The person below me is a die hard achiever


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

True.....by all mean possible.

The person below me has a lighter, a nickle, a pen and a wraper under their couch cushions?


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 10, 2007)

false, i got a rubber band, half a chili cheese frito chip, and six pennies


the person below me has half of a pinner joint in the ashtray and a horrid case of irritable bowel syndrome :tokie:


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 10, 2007)

definitely false...


this person below me has just remembered he/she ran out of bud and is having a horrible fit... acting like a caveman...


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 11, 2007)

haha caveman.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  "ILL HAVE THE ROAST DUCK, WITH THE MANGO SALSA"  

but false!

the person below me has 3 overdue library books from when they were 13 and at least 8 saved voice messages on their cell phone.


----------



## the_riz (Sep 12, 2007)

false but i got a few voicemale i cant listen to, need to get credit 

the person below me totally forgot about "the person below me" thread lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2007)

_*True!!!*_

The person below me has got it going on.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 12, 2007)

True~I've always got it going on  

The person below me is single


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2007)

*False

The person below me finds themselves attractive*


----------



## Bubby (Sep 12, 2007)

False~based on history

The person below me believes in god


----------



## the_riz (Sep 12, 2007)

false, agnostic (which means im looking forward to finding out lol)

the person below me needs a bath


----------



## Bubby (Sep 12, 2007)

False, j'ai deja eu mon douche

The person below me doesn't understand what I just wrote


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2007)

*True, but did you just douche?  :O

The person below me is full from a tasty dinner*


----------



## Bubby (Sep 12, 2007)

(I already had my bath^) 

True.. mmm.. chili

The person below me is going to bed early tonight


----------



## Bubby (Sep 14, 2007)

False, frig that.

The person below me once thought flared pants looked good


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 14, 2007)

falso flared pants stink ...


this person below me lilkes to sing naked...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2007)

_*True

The person below me can't wait for the day to end.*_


----------



## Bubby (Sep 14, 2007)

False, tomorrow is expected to be worse

The person below me has more than fresh bud to shmoke


----------



## the_riz (Sep 14, 2007)

false, just fresh tobacco  bad times lol

the person below me is planning a holiday


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 14, 2007)

False but i wish lol
the person below me will be getting some good smoke soon


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 14, 2007)

hahaha false, we never get any good stuff here...


this person below me likes to play with fire   !!! LOL hahahha lol lololollolol hahahah seriously


----------



## Bubby (Sep 14, 2007)

True.. that iso 99% can be dangerous :doh: 


the person below me grows more than just marijuana :farm:


----------



## louis (Sep 14, 2007)

False.

The person below me is sober, and hating it.


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 15, 2007)

true!!! :hairpull: luckily ive got a friend coming by to "alleviate my stress"

the person below me thinks George W. bush should have experimented with weed, and not cocaine..and maybe we wouldnt be where we are today


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 15, 2007)

False, i think BUSH is an idiot living out his fathers legacy, the only good thing about him is that he supports the NRA

the person below me can't sleep for some odd reason


----------



## louis (Sep 15, 2007)

False, just woke up.  

The person below me has NOTHING to do today, and is gonna have to sit at home sober all day.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2007)

*True, maybe, lol.

The person below me had only a cookie for breakfast.*


----------



## Bubby (Sep 15, 2007)

False, orange jus.. bout to down a bagel too.

The person below me is pondering too much about that dealing thread


----------



## louis (Sep 15, 2007)

Ture.  Not gonna lie, the thought crossed my mind for a few minutes a while ago.

the person below me wants a plate full of bacon....


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 15, 2007)

false, 
If I had to choose one, I'd say I'm more of a sausage patty person...  


This person below me really loves this game and plays every chance he/she gets.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 15, 2007)

> I'm more of a sausage patty person


:laugh:

True, though I haven't figured out why

The person below me buys their groceries on saturdays


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2007)

*False- 

the person below me wants to go back to bed*


----------



## Bubby (Sep 15, 2007)

False, a small smoke + a good run = perfect amount of sleep

The person below me wants to do my homework for me


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 15, 2007)

False.

The person below me plays guitar.


----------



## louis (Sep 15, 2007)

true

The person below me wants to make a paper mushe' crossbow.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2007)

_False

The person below me can't wait for cooler weather!_


----------



## louis (Sep 15, 2007)

False, we don't get much "Cool" weather down here.  It goes straight from hot to cold.

The person below me is bored, and wishes MP was more active today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2007)

*True...

The person below me needs fresh air.*


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 15, 2007)

true

the person below me wishes they would post a new mj pic of the day on the home page


----------



## berserker (Sep 15, 2007)

theres a new MJ pic of the day on here????



The person below me is ready to go out and have a good time tonight?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2007)

_*False---I am bored off my arse!!!

The person below me needs to go to the beer store.*_


----------



## berserker (Sep 15, 2007)

Nope,we got 4 16 gallon kegs here tonight ma!!!



The person below me and everyone else is invited,so the below me is coming?


----------



## Bubby (Sep 15, 2007)

True, I'll bring my own cup 

The person below me has never tried Black Label 10%


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 15, 2007)

True. I tend to stay away from liquor. Strictly beer for I.

The person below me has a Bottle cap, a pen, a cellophane and a penny under their sofa coushions?


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 15, 2007)

True!  Sort of, no cellophane, but a ton of other crap.

The person below me saw this and laughed their bum off 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKJDYXbxCdI&feature=PlayList&p=DA9BD0DF3BEE8E5B&index=9


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 16, 2007)

kinda.... lol
the person below me is thinking about taking a hit and what to say about the person below them just like Im doing. 
um.......
funions,.. definately funions.....


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

true, in a little bit.


this person below loves to put ketchup on their scrambled eggs! :holysheep: ( I do)


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

helllllllllllllllllllllll to the no......i forget what movie its from but i distinctly remember the line..." hell no, my daddy says the only people who put ketchup on their eggs are serial killers and retards" :rofl:

the person below me cant understand why candy bar companies call those pathetic little candy bars "fun size"...just imagine a candy bar the size of a special needs school bus...now THAT **** would be "fun"


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 17, 2007)

True, a spin on words for sheezy

the person below me feels the same way about the "Smart Bomb"


----------



## berserker (Sep 18, 2007)

true


the person below mr is smoking out of a bong?


----------



## Bubby (Sep 18, 2007)

False.. my bong is sitting way over in the corner, empty, as it will be for a while.

The person below me is in school


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 18, 2007)

False.  Been there, done that, and reaping the rewards.

The person below me dreams of creating a strain that germs and starts off as a little bud, and the bud gets bigger and bigger and bigger until you decide to stop it


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2007)

*False but it would be nice*

*The person below me has a stinky finger  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2007)

*False, I smell like vanilla from the shower.

The person below me is drinking a tall cool ice water.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2007)

*True i drink water all day*

*The person below me likes to do shots when drinking *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2007)

*False....I like ice-cold beer myself.

The person below me doesn't have a TV on.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2007)

*False i always have atleast 1 TV running even if i'm not watching *

*The person below me is having hamburgers for supper *


----------



## berserker (Sep 19, 2007)

False,Prok Chops



The person below me is feeling sick?


----------



## berserker (Sep 20, 2007)

False.I am as right as rain



The person below me is loving this rain that we are getting today?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2007)

*False- its a beautiful sunny day.  

The person below me smoked pot 5 times already today and is feeling a little jelly-brained.*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 20, 2007)

True ... try doubling that number too, bout 10 spliffs today :stoned: 

The person below me needs to see the dentist :spit:


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 20, 2007)

False - Just came back with a good report.

The person below me has more weed than they know what to do with.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2007)

*True, and more on the way.

The person below me is gonna sleep great tonight!!*


----------



## Bubby (Sep 20, 2007)

True.. up since 6am.. got in some running.. should pass right out..

The person below me is noticing tree leaves changing color


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2007)

False- too soon here yet.

The person below me has a lime slice in their beer.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 21, 2007)

False.. beer? :spit: 

The person below me is into meditation


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2007)

_False-

the person below me likes Gwen Stefani._


----------



## Bubby (Sep 21, 2007)

True~ holla back girl!

The person below me just woke up


----------



## Artfan (Sep 21, 2007)

False I swam the english channel


----------



## Artfan (Sep 21, 2007)

the person below me is wearing wellies and nothing else lol


----------



## the_riz (Sep 21, 2007)

hell no im wearing nothing but my alcohol blanket 

The person below me just threw up


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 21, 2007)

*False but my brother did earlier (we have the bug)  *

*The person below me is going out drinking with friends tonight*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2007)

_*False....drinkin at home.  

The person below me was very stoned this morning.*_


----------



## berserker (Sep 21, 2007)

Very true



The person below me is thinking about going on a diet?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 21, 2007)

This is true....from Pizza and Beer....I don't think I will make it though

The person below me is wonger how to pronounce "Can you imagine an imaginary menagerie manager imagining managing an imaginary menagerie"?


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 22, 2007)

wrong...i can pronounce it...but i have no clue what it means..

the person below me loves UFC and cant wait till tomorrow night


----------



## Bubby (Sep 22, 2007)

False.. used to love UFC.. I'm now convinced it's rigged to be more 'exciting' for the fans

The person below me hasn't ever been in a serious fight :shocked:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 22, 2007)

false, i been in lots of fights and other crazy stuff be4 i had kids

The person below need some work done to there car


----------



## Bubby (Sep 22, 2007)

True  it's got some serious skin cancer, the brake/gas lines are also rusting away, and the suspension makes it sound like a pirate ship 

the person below me is shopping for new seeds


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 22, 2007)

True ... I'm addicted to browsing seed banks and checking bud pics.

The person below me used to watch Dallas.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

*False, but I've lived in Dallas.  

The person below me wishes they could abandon it all and start their life over from scratch.*


----------



## Bubby (Sep 22, 2007)

False~ No regrets! Only wishing for the future!

The person below me has heard of Krishnamurti


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

*False...what the heck is that?

The person below me is almost done with beer #2.*


----------



## swishAsweet (Sep 22, 2007)

False... the person below me hasnt showered yet


----------



## Bubby (Sep 22, 2007)

True

http://www.jkrishnamurti.org/book_chapters
Click on a book title, then click "view PDF"

The person below me knows their "personality type"


----------



## swishAsweet (Sep 22, 2007)

False...the person below me hasnt showered yet 2day


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

*True....and I need to.  LOL.

The person below me wants to get stoned.*


----------



## swishAsweet (Sep 22, 2007)

true buddy...im a cancer...very outgoing...the person below me wishes their zodiac was cancer


----------



## swishAsweet (Sep 22, 2007)

true Smokin...thats why im burnin now...lol...the person above me gots a canibus tat!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

*False---*

The person below me needs another beer.


----------



## swishAsweet (Sep 22, 2007)

false...i want another beer but i gotta recover 4 2night...the person below me smokes swishAsweetS


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

False. I don't like the taste of cigars and weed. they cover up the original flavor that I love so much

The person below me is whistling while they work?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

*False- in a bad mood, no whisteling here.

The person below me needs a vacation.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

True........ever so true.

The person below me thinks that we should all invite SmokinMom to an MP BBQ and smoke out?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

*True!  Whats everyone waiting on???  

The person below me is making ham and mac n cheese for dinner.*


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 22, 2007)

False.. Popeye's cookin pork chops n spinache.. YUM.. NOT.. leave the spinach give me the bong.. ah YUMMMM

The person below me is gettin ready to go shower and settle in fer the night.. hmmm any good movies on?


----------



## Artfan (Sep 22, 2007)

The person below is just about to taste choccy and almond sweet bud cookies, with a mug of hot steaming TEA.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

False.  Cozy with a beer and a bowl here.

The person below me is laughing at their spouse.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

False. Not at the moment atleast.

The person below me is thinking about making snow people and igloos soon enough?


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 22, 2007)

false - snow is coming way 2 fast + stays way 2 long, i hate winter + never think about it. now, the person below me is thinking about whether to reply to this or head off to bed + have some sex with the wife. (or girlfriend or whatever significant other 1 beds down with). am i rite or am i ? ya baby..., u go girl


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

*True, you are very right!  

The person below me wishes they were 10 yrs younger.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

False. I love being 26.

The person below me wants to cozy up and watch a good movie?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

*false...

the person below me likes beer as much as me.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

If you love the stuff......this is very true

The person below me is drinka a corona with a lime...........?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep. True.  On #8.

The person below me is getting the munchies.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 23, 2007)

True, I just cured my craving too

The person below me is pondering all of the knowledge they have learned from MP and is thinking about how it will infact change their life forever?


----------



## Bubby (Sep 23, 2007)

True  

Will I use this power for good or evil? :shocked: 

The person below me is going to light up with me! :bong1:


----------



## Artfan (Sep 23, 2007)

false would if I could though,
the person below me is going to give all their mj away for christmas lol


----------



## Bubby (Sep 23, 2007)

False.. not ALL of it! You can bet some will get some nice gifts though 

The person below me needs a coffee to wake up in the mornin'


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2007)

*False- I prefer cold, bubbly diet sodas in the AM.

The person below me is decorating for Halloween today.*


----------



## Bubby (Sep 23, 2007)

False~ You realize it's still September, right? :O

The person below me has a million things to do today


----------



## ms.tokenski (Sep 23, 2007)

false.

I'm taking my munchkins to the bakery, stopping at the market on the way home and then just hanging out around the house, cleaning, cooking and tending the gardens.

The person above me will dress up for halloween


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2007)

*True!   Halloween is my fav. time of year.  And today is the 1st day of Fall, so by golly I am gonna make my entry way look spoooooooky.  

The person below me has a fuzzy head from partying last night.*


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 23, 2007)

false. - i'm not much of a drinker - get 2 drunk, 2 soon, 2 easy. a happy drunk - but ....... now, the person below me ,is washing down the taste of his latest bong hit with an alcoholic beverage.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2007)

*False-  completely sober and clear-headed here....darn!  LOL

The person below me is making football food for dinner and is gonna root for the Bears.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 23, 2007)

False, I already made it and rooted for Detroit......What a loss 

The person below me is going to try some thing they never have tonight?


----------



## berserker (Sep 23, 2007)

False


the person below me is wanting winter to get here.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 23, 2007)

False....ready for fall

the person below me,

pissed their hard eaned cash away in a shady casino.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 24, 2007)

*False don't do Casino's*

*The person below is just getting up *


----------



## Bubby (Sep 24, 2007)

False.. though I could've sworn I answered this this morning.

The person below me enjoys waking up


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 24, 2007)

LMAO False, I don't really want to sleep through my whole life. 


The person below me likes to put chocolate syrup on their pancakes/waffles


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 24, 2007)

false, dont really eat them
 the person below me got the munchies bad and dont know what to cook


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 25, 2007)

false...i know JUST what to make...spaghetti is on the pot

the person below me knows someone who has never heard of ,seen,or had string cheese.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 25, 2007)

False.. loved those as a kid, so much fun to rip it really thin 

The person below me is planning their next vacation


----------



## the_riz (Sep 25, 2007)

false, i wish.. 

the person below me is outta weed too lol


----------



## Bubby (Sep 25, 2007)

True.. sort of.. does growing count? If I get desperate enough, I'll smoke it fresh :shocked:

the person below me took a nap today.. I know I did :S damn cold


----------



## tokenblunts (Sep 25, 2007)

TRUE and it was amazing.

the person below me is wearing a thong


----------



## Bubby (Sep 25, 2007)

True :hubba: 






..





..




..




..




(jk)  

The person below me generally feels fortunate


----------



## MrsBluntFullOfKush (Sep 25, 2007)

False, I have the worst freakin luck in the dang world.

The person below me eats banana splits when they get high!

Just like me lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 25, 2007)

False!

The person below me wants to be alone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2007)

*True!*

*the person below me wants to FREE EARL.*


----------



## Nico (Sep 26, 2007)

True

The person below me is always busy deleting these thread posts from his emails!!  LOL


PS Earl form the prisoner


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2007)

True.

The person below me ate too much chocolate and has a tummy ache.  LOL.


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 26, 2007)

true..
  ohhh it hurts! but the person below me was the one who started this game, and got me sick on chocolate!


----------



## berserker (Sep 27, 2007)

false


the person below me was the shooter on the grassy knoll?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2007)

False. LOL.

The person below me cracks thir knuckles on occassion.


----------



## berserker (Sep 27, 2007)

True


The person below me like fat pumpkins


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2007)

True.  I am very excited about Halloween.  

The person below me needs a bath.


----------



## berserker (Sep 27, 2007)

true.I am VERY dirty.You gonna give me a bath?


The person below me is smiling?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 27, 2007)

True. Things are happy!

The person below me is watching "Dog the bounty hunter" On Demand right now?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2007)

False

The person below me is excited about the weekend.


----------



## the_riz (Sep 28, 2007)

sure am, even though im not upto much lol

the person below me is hitting up a party tonight


----------



## Bubby (Sep 28, 2007)

False  

the person below me is known to crack under pressure


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*Very true.   *

*The person below me doesnt like country music.*


----------



## Bubby (Sep 29, 2007)

True.. one of the few I can rarely stand to listen to.

The person below me is enjoying the pretty fall weather


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

Very true.The leaves are turning colors.



The person below me wants to be one of the suitcase girls on Deal or No Deal?:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

True.  I would love to have a body like they do.  

The person below me is barefoot.


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

True,Just a pair of shorts on



the person below me is having acouple drinks tonight?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

True, leaving for a friends in 30 minutes....but taking my computer with me.  


The person below me loves beer more then they love the President.


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

False.I LOVE BUSH 



The person below me is gonna still be on here tonight thou?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*True...well possibly.*

*The person below me wears an 11 1/2 size shoe.*


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

Close a 12


the person below me is excited about that?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*False...stinky Berserker feet???   *

*The person below me brushes twice a day.*


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

true.Morning and night



The person below me is really wanting to start some more seeds?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*False.*

*The person below me has their feet up.*


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

False under the desk



the person below me love pizza


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*True....especially with extra sauce.*

*The person below me is smarter then Oprah *


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

Smarter then harpo



the person below me is looking forward to Halloween?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*True!*

*The person below me will be carving a pumpkin soon*


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

True 15 of them to do this year.Got any ideas?





The person below me likes tricks or treats better?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 29, 2007)

Both....The two have great sides to them

The person below me is thinking about the saying "Strange things are afoot at the circle K"


----------



## berserker (Sep 30, 2007)

lol false,theres no circle K here



The person below me is watching football?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2007)

False- too bitter to watch.  Can anyone ever beat the damn Cowboys?  

The person below me wants to go swimming in a hot tub.


----------



## berserker (Sep 30, 2007)

very true...scuba dive:hubba: 



The person below me is relaxing today?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2007)

*False...gotta get stuff done.  *

*The person below me doesn't have guns in the house.*


----------



## berserker (Sep 30, 2007)

True.No guns here.



The person below me likes to hunt?


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah..hunt p****

the person below me hates when something is stuck in there teeth and will sit for hours tongueing and picking at it until their gums bleed..instead of just grabbing a toothpick


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 30, 2007)

false, just grab a toothpick.

the person below me is itching to smoke one real bad


----------



## Bubby (Sep 30, 2007)

Too true.. and nothing can stop me!

The person below me always has batteries _dying _on them


----------



## berserker (Sep 30, 2007)

rechargables


the person below me is watching the news?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2007)

*False- CSI Miami.*

*The person below me just realized they were outta beer.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 1, 2007)

Mmmmwwwaaahahahaha! True. I just went to pick up some more too

The person below me has been thinking of how my salmon ceasar salad served with bruchetta tastes?


----------



## Pranic (Oct 1, 2007)

hey, now i am.... how good was it?

the person below me is either wearing yesterdays shirt or someone is havin a party... i smell the stank of dank!


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 1, 2007)

It is always good man. Flase to your question though.

The person below me has though about what the most amazing structure ever built out of tinker toys was?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2007)

*False...tho I have thought about legos.  

The person below me is on cup #1 of their daily caffeine.*


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

yep.Moutian Dew



The person below me like to fish?


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

Love to fish.



The person below me needs to take a nap?


----------



## Pranic (Oct 2, 2007)

a nap... hells ya i can always nap

the person below me wants to pass the dutchie to the left handside


----------



## Bubby (Oct 2, 2007)

True.. would pass it on if I had one

The person below me is an extrovert?


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

False, I am an introvert.

The person below me is drinking coffee and think about what a great day it is going to be?


----------



## HempMan (Oct 7, 2007)

False... I already had my coffee. Now I'm drinking a Coke (with a li'l sumthin mixed in fer flavor), eating pizza & watching NFL football! It's trying to rain outside...


The person below me is going commando.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

True. It is time to clean up the front and back yard and get ready for winter

The person below me is going to be playing poker tonight?


----------



## berserker (Oct 7, 2007)

yep,at poker party.....ALL IN!!



The person below me is getting bumb by a vacum from the wife to lift there feet.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2007)

*False, but I do need to vacuum badly.  *

*The person below me is wanting to go swimming.*


----------



## Bubby (Oct 13, 2007)

False, I'd rather sit in a nice bath 

The person below me is getting ready to harvest


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2007)

*False...mine are already chopped.*

*The person below me hopes the Patriots kick the Cowboys butts tomorrow.  :hubba: *


----------



## Bubby (Oct 13, 2007)

False.. _GO HABS GO!_ (ooh televised sports )

The person below me woke up on the good side of the bed this morn'


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2007)

*True-*

*The person below me is indeed going swimming.  *


----------



## Bubby (Oct 13, 2007)

Fine! I can't resist a good *insistence* 

The person below me always enjoys a full moon


----------



## Artfan (Oct 13, 2007)

I bath in it Lol
the person below me is chatting to their plants


----------



## Bubby (Oct 13, 2007)

False, it's past their bedtime 

The person below me thinks this thread is a little crazy


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

False, You learn alot about the people you are talking too.

The person below me is wondering when I am going to give my smoke report tonight?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2007)

*True

The person below me just ordered a few pizzas.  One sausage and the other pepperoni.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

False, Had chicken cordon bleu, garlic herb mashed potatoes and stir fried red peppers, yellow squash, onions and mushrooms

The person below me has wanted to send their cell phone company a check like this.


P.s. This is offline and not mine.


----------



## berserker (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd love to,



The person below me is getting tired


----------



## Bubby (Oct 16, 2007)

True, hence this cramming session break 

The person below me doesn't use 'guanos' because of the smell


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2007)

*True, no poopoo here....lmao.*

*The person below me has more pets then people in their house.*


----------



## berserker (Oct 16, 2007)

True 2 pitbulls abd 16 fish



The person below me doesnt know what they are gonna be for Halloween?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2007)

*False....gonna be a sheriff to go with my prisoner kids...lol.*

*The person below me is about to crack open beer #1.*


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 17, 2007)

False - Pouring Vodka #1 (But I'm not an alkie)

The person below me is sitting at their computer trying to come up with what the person below them is doing...........


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2007)

*True, hahahahaha.*

*The person below me just got groceries today.*


----------



## Red-Eye Jedi (Oct 20, 2007)

False, but I did go out for breakfast this morning, came home and ate left over BBQ for lunch. From BTW the best BBQ joint in the world.

 The person below me wishes they were really the person below them.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2007)

*True, I wish I was smokin at the moment..lol.*

*The person below me has a weakness for donuts.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 25, 2007)

No I do not like sweets.

The person below me is greatfull for some thing they found out today?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2007)

*False, unfortunately.  *

*The person below me is sitting in a chilly room.  Brrrrr.*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2007)

False, its quite pleasant in here.

The person below me watches Law and Order SVU on Tuesday nights.


----------



## King Bud (Oct 31, 2007)

False, I'll either watch yesterdays _Weeds_, or a rerun of Sopranos  

The person below me ate more candy than they gave out tonight


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

true, one piece, lol
the person below me wants to smoke me out cuz i dont have anymore weed till my ladies get done lol.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 1, 2007)

true i just got a lb of nl lol anytime

the person below me was a deformed gorilla for halloween lol


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

False, that wasnt for halloween...lmfao
the person below me is out of weed too lol.


----------



## King Bud (Nov 1, 2007)

True, same situation as you bro.. maybe shop for some high % alcohol, try some 'fresh' _green dragon_? 

The person below me is washing eggs off their property


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 1, 2007)

*FALSE because the little SOB's know better  *

*The person below me had a great time lastnight *


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 2, 2007)

false, the cops were out heavy, saw one every 30seconds, god those a-holes are annoying, they sure know how to ruin a night, anyway
the person below me has a homie sitting on there couch stoned as @##$ watching billy and mandy on tv lmfao....


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2007)

False.  The only thing on my couch are clean and sorted clothes that need to get put away.  

The person below me had italian food tonight.


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 2, 2007)

False.......you are chillin on your couch and havent sorted the clothes since yesterday LOL ****

you have been drinkin tonite


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2007)

*True...just finished my 1st Heineken.*

*The person below me loves beer as much as I do.  *


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 19, 2007)

TRUE!   :cool2:  although i just had a glass of johny walker black i did follow it up with 2 coors lights.


The person below me is contemplating cutting a few plants down


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 19, 2007)

Very true, Lil Sis on the choppin block very soon.

The person below me is going to fry a mess of turkeys up on Turkey Day.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 19, 2007)

True,

 The person below me is older than 40.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 20, 2007)

*False!*

*The person below me doesn't have to travel this week.*


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Nov 20, 2007)

False, i have to drive home for thanksgiving break.

The person below me has seen the dead perform live.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 20, 2007)

hey widow, you know i have    so true

the person below me owns a Hookah


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry False, it was taken during a "disturbance call" almost 15 years ago :rofl:

the person below me smokes 3 joints a day :stoned:


----------



## berserker (Nov 20, 2007)

More then that,but its not joints.Bong loads 




Tha person below me is having pizza for dinner?


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 20, 2007)

False....4 chicken taquitos with somekinda green sauce? and a glass of Zin.  (Chamber mixer...... stoners are contributing members of society dontcha know.) LOL


The person below me has been on this site for over an hour


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Hmmm, almost true.  Gimmie about 20 more minutes.  

The person below me is barefoot.


----------



## berserker (Nov 21, 2007)

True,still sitting in my robe 



The person below me is making pumpkin pie today with a splash of cannabutter to top it off?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2007)

False.  Mrs. Smith is making the pies.   

The person below me will make turkey enchiladas within the next week.


----------



## berserker (Nov 21, 2007)

I will IF you give me a good recipe there MOM




The person below me cant wait until the Holidays are over with?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2007)

*TRUE!!!!*

*The person below me wishes it were payday.*


----------



## berserker (Nov 21, 2007)

True,I do have some checks that are comming in.


The person below me is streaching there stomach to eat like a pig tomorrow?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 21, 2007)

false, im just doing what i always do.
    I will smoke right befor i eat thanksgiving dinner, that should be enough "stretching"

 The person below me is using a 400w hps for there grooooo


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 21, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> false, im just doing what i always do.
> I will smoke right befor i eat thanksgiving dinner, that should be enough "stretching"
> 
> The person below me is using a 400w hps for there grooooo


 
Right you are, or very close anyway a 430W hps Son Agro...


The person below me is using some good glass...


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 21, 2007)

True im smoking on the one in my pic right 
<----------

the person below me isnt looking forward to being at the in-laws for the holiday


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 24, 2007)

*False we stay home*

*The person below me has never smoked out of a bong before*


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 24, 2007)

I have but rarely! Preffer joints and blunts!
The person below me gets MAD quickly!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 24, 2007)

False, im a very relaxed person.

  The person below me loves the movie "Blow"


----------



## berserker (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd love to have all that money in there apartment:hubba: 





The person below me just got a hair cut?


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 26, 2007)

False havent had one in about 2 years :rofl:

the person below me is about to germ up an unknown strain


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 26, 2007)

false ,, i already germd up an unknow strain


  the person below me eats to much


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 26, 2007)

*False i eat like a bird most of the time *
*The person below me bongs it up more than 5 times a day*


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 26, 2007)

True i have about 10 a day

the person below me has missed the last 4:20 and is ready for todays


----------



## akirahz (Nov 26, 2007)

can anyone participate or is this just fer you guys?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 26, 2007)

*Yes anyone can play.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2007)

*True

The person below me is eating turkey leftovers for dinner.*


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 4, 2007)

No, This thread is alittle out dated...Lol

The person below me wants to have a white Christmas?


----------



## Melissa (Dec 9, 2007)

true  
and the forcast is snow

the person below me is toking right now


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 9, 2007)

false ive not toked in 2 months thats why im growin so i can

 the person below me hates shovlen ice


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 9, 2007)

True, Thats why the powersthat be blessed us with the mineral "Salt" 

The person below has a pen, a quarter, a lighter and a piece of paper under thier couch coushions?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 9, 2007)

FALSE, i just checked too...lol

 the person below me has racked himself before.......as in slam your nuts.


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 9, 2007)

true.....well...if we had any snow/ice i'd probably dislike it. 


The person below me is hungry


----------



## Melissa (Dec 12, 2007)

true 
got the munchies :bong2:


the person below me is having a good day


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 12, 2007)

False everythings going wierd today

the person below me if blowing off their housework today


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 12, 2007)

True-Why do today what can be done tomorrow?

The person below me called in sick today.


Gb


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2007)

*False.  I am a stay-at-home mom..can't call in sick.  

The person below me is on beer #3.  *


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 13, 2007)

false, i wish i was...#3 is a start...

 the person below me isnt watching a cartoon.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 13, 2007)

*True i'm watching Sport Center*

*The person below me has a wife 2 kids and a dog named sparky  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2007)

*False- I got a hubby, 3 kids and 12 pets.  

The person below me is a little hung over.  *


----------



## bluezinc (Dec 13, 2007)

flase

The person below me can tell me where to score in fuengirola?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2007)

*False, don't even know where that is, but if I did I know it's against the rules of this site.  

The person below me needs to take a shower.  P U !*


----------



## berserker (Dec 13, 2007)

sniff-sniff   you are right Ma,on my way to the shower



The person below me is brining the soap.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 13, 2007)

How about a big *FALSE* :rofl:


the person below me is about to germinate some bubbleicious


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 13, 2007)

bluezinc said:
			
		

> The person below me can tell me where to score in fuengirola?


 


			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *don't even know where that is, but if I did I know it's against the rules of this site*


 

*:aok: Mom great call on the "where" its a town in Spain :hubba:*


----------



## berserker (Dec 13, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> How about a big *FALSE* :rofl:
> 
> 
> the person below me is about to germinate some bubbleicious


False,But I do have some in week 2 of flowering 




The person below me had egg's and bacon for breakfast.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2007)

*False, just a bagel and some cinnamon butter.

The person below me is enjoying a quiet house.*


----------



## berserker (Dec 13, 2007)

HAHAHAHA...you know that is wrong.



The person below me is gonna make christams cookies today?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2007)

*True...all 7 dozen, plus some cornbread...lol

The person below me is thinking about smoking..*


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 13, 2007)

True but then again when dont i think about burnin one down


the person below me is planning on using their trimmings to make ISO Hash after they harvest.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 13, 2007)

true im gonna make iso hash 


the person below me is very angray


----------



## theminx (Dec 13, 2007)

true ,   just dropped one of my ladies she dont look well

the person below me is talking on the phone


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 13, 2007)

This is actually true, my girlfreind just got off work and called me....omg...lol...


The person below me has mad munchies....:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2007)

*False...not hungry at all.

The person below me can't get warm for some reason.*


----------



## berserker (Dec 13, 2007)

True,its is cold out.-3 right now.



The person below me is from canada eh?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2007)

*Eh FALSE!  

The person below me still isn't warm.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 13, 2007)

False im always too hot

The person below me is starting their day with a big fat Hooter. :tokie::banana:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 14, 2007)

false, i dont smoke till the afternoon...and at night.

 the person below me likes the show " family guy"


----------



## Melissa (Dec 14, 2007)

true its pretty funny 


the person below me has skidded on ice today!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2007)

*False...its rainy and cold but not cold enough for it to freeze- thank goodness!

The person below me has toast cooking in the oven.  *


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 14, 2007)

false, my oven broke....the coil at the bottom started burning, which is really really bright. it looked like magnesium burning!!

the person below me still believes in the Tooth Fairy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2007)

*Of course I do!  And she always brings gold dollars to my kiddos!  

The person below me doesn't believe in Santa.*


----------



## berserker (Dec 14, 2007)

I believe in the spirt of Santa. 




The person below me is HIGH right now?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2007)

*Fo sho!!!  

The person below me is about to go smoke some mo!

*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 14, 2007)

Smokin it already ! The person below is havin a beer.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 14, 2007)

false water today beer last night

the person below me is hung over too


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2007)

*False, but perhaps hungover tomorrow?  

The person below me wishes they were drinking a cold beer.  *


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 14, 2007)

True. i wish i had a nice cold  Red Stripe !!!!!!!!

 the person below me is smoking a cigg, like me at the moment.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2007)

*False, nasty.  

The person below me is wearing their fav underwear.*


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 14, 2007)

False, it's actually laundry day....

the person under me is wearing one of those santa hats....:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2007)

*False...but if you want me to...

The person below me doesn't like the holidays.*


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 14, 2007)

True too many family members to buy fro and it makes me depressed to see the ol bank account get that low that fast 

The person below me is Flying out of town for the holidays :bong2:


----------



## holly (Dec 14, 2007)

false family coming to me 


the person below me isnt having turkey for christmas dinner


----------



## theminx (Dec 14, 2007)

true im havin duck 


the person below me is in love


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 14, 2007)

TRUE...with MJ...:hubba:

The person below me is spending Christmas alone...:grinch:


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 14, 2007)

False. Got family to go see.

The person below me has a 7 year old fruit cake still in the fridge?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 14, 2007)

ewww false.

  the person below me has pissed them self b4


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2007)

*True...happened quite often when I was a baby.  

The person below me thinks their beer is tasting particularly flavorful this evening.  *


----------



## theminx (Dec 15, 2007)

true cannot beat ice cold becks



the peron below me is running a bath


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2007)

*False- but I do love a nice hot bath.  

The person below me likes mustard instead of mayo on their burgers.*


----------



## Melissa (Dec 16, 2007)

true  ,,but i like them both


the person below me is wearing pyjamas


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2007)

*True.  

The person below me if off to take a shower right now.  LOL.*


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 19, 2007)

True.....you read my mind.....honestly it was weird to read that.....i thought "ok one more post, then a shower......then i saw this......nice one mum.


the person below me isnt off to take a shower.....cuz they like being a dirtball.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2007)

*False...guess were showering together EH..lol

The person below me has fuzzy teeth.*


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 19, 2007)

:huh:FALSE

The person below me cry's themselves to bed!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2007)

*True....well I did night before last.  I miss my daddy.  

The person below me prefers vanilla over chocolate.*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 19, 2007)

Nope, prefer chocolate

The person below me has a beard


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2007)

*True!!!!*

Muahahahahahaha, KIDDING!!!

The person below me is a coffee drinker.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 19, 2007)

True black as night and strong as an ox please and no i don't like chicory lol

the person below me is going to be part of the last minute Christmas eve shopping crowd


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2007)

*False, hopefully!!!  Gotta get on the ball.

The person below me LOVES hot tubs.*


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 19, 2007)

True but i can never tell the difference in the bubbles fromt he tub or my backside :rofl:

the person below me is rolling a fat Joint


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 19, 2007)

false, im dry.

 the person below me has fell more than 20 feet before.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2007)

*False, but I have fallen in love.  

The person below me spends too much time on the computer.*


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 19, 2007)

soo true....ask my roommate.

 the person below me is on a desk top


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2007)

*False, thank god!!!!

The person below me loves sleeping in*


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 19, 2007)

true but anymore what is sleep i do good to get 4 hrs a day. 

the person below me is a diet coke drinker.


----------



## theminx (Dec 20, 2007)

false 
reg coke all the way :tokie:


the person below me has just woke up


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2007)

False...but I wish.  I LOVE sleeping.  

The person below me is listening to the radio.


----------



## King Bud (Dec 20, 2007)

False.. the radio is technologically obsolete, as far as I'm concerned.

The person below me also hasn't started their XMAS shopping :shocked:


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 20, 2007)

False...I acctually just finished yesterday, and got in trouble for going over our agree'd spending limit by about $250.00....but it was all for her so :confused2:


The person below me is all alone in the house right now....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2007)

False...man I wish!  And I must know what you got the Mrs.

The person below me had mexican food for dinner.


----------



## theminx (Dec 21, 2007)

false ... but im having it tonight 

the person below me is singing a christmas song


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 21, 2007)

Nope

The person below is going to reply to this post


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2007)

*True....ya silly!

The person below me wants to crawl back into bed.*


----------



## Melissa (Dec 21, 2007)

false (i,m up and smokin)


the person below me is wrapping gifts


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2007)

*False, but funny you mention that cuz I was just thinking how much wrapping I have yet to do.  

The person below me is in a great mood.*


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 21, 2007)

_*TRUE...*_:fly:I just smoked 2 bols of some bomb kush right now....


The person below me has a DVD recorder like the one I got my girl....


----------



## Melissa (Dec 22, 2007)

true ive got a dvd recorder but false its the same as yours


the person below me has argued today


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 22, 2007)

False i have been all by myself and havent even said a word to the other side of me :rofl: 


the person below me still has Christmas shopping left to do.


----------



## King Bud (Dec 22, 2007)

True.. something like 20% of males don't buy all their gifts until Xmas eve. :shocked:

The person below me has _always _had a healthy relationship with marijuana


----------



## Melissa (Dec 23, 2007)

true


the person below me is toking with their best friend


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2007)

*False....

The person below me is watching football on TV.*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 24, 2007)

false, I'm watching the travel channel...

the person below me is opening presents early.....


----------



## akirahz (Dec 25, 2007)

false, I'm picking my nose

the person below me has never done meth


----------



## King Bud (Dec 25, 2007)

True, and I _never _will.

The person below me names their plants


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 25, 2007)

False:rofl:

The person below me try's there best not to pee on the toilet lid:rofl:HaHa


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 25, 2007)

True,
 the person below me sits when they pee.....


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 25, 2007)

False, I hold my ****

The person below me has been so drunk that they woke up and didnt know were he/she was:rofl:


----------



## King Bud (Dec 26, 2007)

False.. I've only been so drunk that I didn't _care _where I woke up.  

The person below me shared part of their harvest during the holiday


----------



## Melissa (Dec 26, 2007)

false i havnt harvested yet! but i did share my stash 



the person below me is feeling hungry


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 26, 2007)

True....I always have the munchies(cough,cough, cough)...I wonder why???

The person below me is waiting for a package from overseas...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2007)

False, wish I was though.  

The person below me spent Christmas night in a bed other then their own.


----------



## theminx (Dec 27, 2007)

false i was in my own




the person below me WISHES they woke up in a bed other than their own :tokie:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 27, 2007)

False happily married 

da person below me sniffs chairs people recently sat in


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 27, 2007)

HAHA ***? FALSE:rofl: 

The person below me is a NIGHT OWL:stoned:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 27, 2007)

False its 3am, Early! 

Da poy-son below me likes to add snow caps to they're loaded bowls


----------



## Melissa (Dec 29, 2007)

false only smoke joints lol


the person below me has just washed their hair


----------



## King Bud (Dec 29, 2007)

False, getting ready for my bi-weekly buzz though :X

The person below me grows exclusively outdoors


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 29, 2007)

False Im an Indoor guy

the person below me is going to use their clippings to make some hash


----------



## King Bud (Dec 29, 2007)

True.. as soon as I find appropriate cheap glassware. Until then, it's literally  potpourri  and what a pleasant smell it gives!

The person below me has to hide the smell when they smoke


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2007)

*True!

The person below me is barefoot.*


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 29, 2007)

False kind of i have socks on 

The person below me dresses light in the winter.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2007)

*True, I live in the south.

The person below me has a sweet-tooth.*


----------



## Melissa (Dec 30, 2007)

true chocolate is my weakness


the person below me has just ate breakfast


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 30, 2007)

*False not yet. Gotta do a few bong hits then i'll get some breakfast.  *
*The person below me woke up this morning with drool on their pillow*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 30, 2007)

Yep, allows drool on the pillow ... hmmmmm , duff beer, doughnuts !

The person below me has plans for New Years Eve


----------



## theminx (Dec 30, 2007)

true ,  party time :tokie:



the person below me has a hangover


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 30, 2007)

Yep, smokin hangover. Smoked lots of oil. One of those mornings I had to literally peel my eyelids open.

The person below me is crazy


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 30, 2007)

OH how true that is certifiably insane to a lesser extent.

The person below me has had a car accident in the past year.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 30, 2007)

True! 
The person below me has a really nice car!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2007)

True...well, better then the minivan I traded in for.  

The person below me is still in their jammies.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Dec 30, 2007)

what at the time of night - False
the person below me had pie for dinner


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 30, 2007)

False had stuffing and pork chops with green bean casarole and mashed taters and gravy yum yum.

the person below me is throwing a New Years Eve party this year.


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 30, 2007)

True! Cheaper than the bars and we will still rock just as hard.

The person below me green bean casarole still on their breath?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2007)

False, ewww

The person below me is contimplating a nice hot bath.


----------



## King Bud (Dec 30, 2007)

False, I've already done my royal bathing for the day 

The person below me is procrastinating :X


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 30, 2007)

False. I only have a shower now. (Good to see you online Mom)

The person below me is looking to get STOKED for the new year?


----------



## King Bud (Dec 30, 2007)

False.. I'm already excited for the new year.. 2008 is going to be *wonderful* 

The person below me is hosting a new years party (and we're all invited!)


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2007)

*False, I originally was, but a friend is offering inexpensive babysitting that lasts all night.  We're going out on the town now!!!

The person below me can't get warmed up.*


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 30, 2007)

False im always warm wife says in the best thing on a cold night even better than an electric blanket.

The person below me was nominated designated driver for the holiday.


----------



## medicore (Dec 30, 2007)

false im always the designated driver, drunk or stoned

The person below me just got back from a productive fishing trip


----------



## berserker (Dec 30, 2007)

True,acouple of my kids and me caught a Northern and 2 walleyes.






The person below me is staying home for New Years?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2007)

*False, hubby and I got a date!  Probably just dinner and a movie, then home for dessert.  

The person below me has an aching back.*


----------



## berserker (Jan 1, 2008)

I cant smell it...lol





The person below me is still hung over


----------



## StickyIcky420 (Jan 1, 2008)

False Cant Drink... Liver problems but i did smoke the rest of the year away!!!

the person below me doesnt know what happened between midnight and 3 am


----------



## theminx (Jan 2, 2008)

true if your 100 lol

the person below me is getting ready for bed :tokie:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 2, 2008)

False, just got up

The person below me has Irish blood


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 2, 2008)

False Im a mutt (greman, french and american indian)

The person below me is still cleaning the house fromt he NYE party they had


----------



## Melissa (Jan 2, 2008)

false ,

the person below me is has took their xmas tree down


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 2, 2008)

True !! Got tried of the fake Needles Falling.. LOL

The person below me is scared of a Dog with a GUN..  LOL


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 2, 2008)

false - bad shot what with paws an all that

the person below me is bald


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 2, 2008)

False im not got any gray yet :hubba:

The person below me uses a prepaid cell phone


----------



## King Bud (Jan 2, 2008)

True.. though I call them 'disposable phones'.. I tend to lose things

The person below me pretends they're not there, if certain people call


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2008)

*False...*

The person below me is bathed and feelin fresh.


----------



## King Bud (Jan 2, 2008)

True.. _fresh, dressed, like a million bucks.. for all the girls I might take home.._

The person below me throws snowballs at snowmen.. just because


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2008)

*False, never enough snow here for that.

The person below me is thankful to live in a warmer climate.*


----------



## King Bud (Jan 2, 2008)

FALSE.. :heart: our winter, the snow, the cold, and the cozy hibernation that results 

The person below me already blew their new year's resolution :X


----------



## Fretless (Jan 2, 2008)

True!  I went to the conveinant store near work yesterday and paid 1.50 for a 20oz soda.  I also didn't eat any apples, but since that resolution is to consume at least 365, I can play catch up on that...though it will be an ordeal if I wait too long 

   The person below me is a Freakin' Genius.


----------



## Il Stugots (Jan 3, 2008)

TRUE! but only when im Hiiigh

The person below me knows about this new movie Pineapple Express


----------



## Melissa (Jan 3, 2008)

false never heard of it 


the person below me is talking to themselves right now


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 3, 2008)

True i am debating on if i want to Trnsplant all of my seedlings into some FFOF 

The person below me has bad weather in their area of the world today


----------



## berserker (Jan 3, 2008)

I did but I didnt answer 




The person below me loves sponge bob squarepants?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 3, 2008)

who is Sponge Bob SquarePants???....lol

:bong1:

the person below me has already broken a New Years resolution...


----------



## King Bud (Jan 3, 2008)

False, I'm right on track!

The person below me has started their semester


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 3, 2008)

True it a Good Grow semester!!


The person below me has a Brain Tumor..


----------



## berserker (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope sorry




The person below me like peanutbutter and bannana sandwiches?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2008)

*False

The person below me could live off of MJ, soda and cinnamon rolls.*


----------



## berserker (Jan 3, 2008)

I could but I would look like this....






The person below me finds that sexy...lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2008)

*Oh yea, baby!    LOL.

The person below me believes in magic.*


----------



## Fretless (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I do, though some would call it schizophrenia, I prefer to say something like the "layers of subtle energy" ~~~

    The person below me has contemplated and/or consumed a powdered donut within the last 24 hours...


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Jan 4, 2008)

True, in the same way I know there is no Santa Claus but I believe "in" Santa Claus, as do all the other parents that perpetuate the myth to the next generation.

The person below me knew about half way through the above that I wrote it stoned.


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 4, 2008)

true, it was santa that gave it away  




 the person below me is strictly a bong hitter


----------



## Il Stugots (Jan 4, 2008)

false, i prefer dutches

the person below me drives a stick shift


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 4, 2008)

true, automatics feel more like ur playing at driving

the person below me eats fruit for breakfast


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 4, 2008)

False i only have a bong and a cup of coffee at breakfast

The person below me has to go and get their car for it was left at the bar last night


----------



## theminx (Jan 4, 2008)

false i was at home 



the person below me is  happy


----------



## Melissa (Jan 4, 2008)

true i usually am 




the person below me is getting ready for work


----------



## berserker (Jan 4, 2008)

false,I got my crew working:hubba: 




The person below me is looking forward to summer soon.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2008)

*False, I don't like the 100+ heat.

The person below me hasn't eaten today yet.*


----------



## berserker (Jan 4, 2008)

True and its almost noon here 


There person below me is trying to figure out a set up for there grow room


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2008)

*False-

The person below me wishes they were on vacation.*


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 4, 2008)

False ~ is permanently on vacation

Person below me is a big fan of Dubya Bush.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2008)

*False, lol.

The person below me isn't registered to vote.*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm registered all right and havent missed a vote in 37 years...

The person below me loves brownies, with nuts...


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 4, 2008)

True...I like brownies with peanuts...Not nuts:rofl:

The person below like's to barbegue a nice fat steak in the winter


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 4, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> I'm registered all right and havent missed a vote in 37 years...
> 
> The person below me loves brownies, with nuts...



What sort of brownies with nuts we talking here, the food sort or the other?


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 4, 2008)

true there is nothing better than a steak on the grill in the middle of a blizzard gonna fire the grill up right now

the person below me is a vegetarian


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2008)

*False!  Gimmie meat...with a side of veggies.  

The person below me eats at restaurants more then eating at home.*


----------



## berserker (Jan 4, 2008)

Pretty close




the person below me is a DEVIL on the inside


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2008)

*True!!!  

The person below me has more pets then people in their house.*


----------



## berserker (Jan 4, 2008)

Including fish,,,true



the person below me is really stoned?


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 4, 2008)

always 

 the person below me wants to take a nap


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2008)

Always ready for a nap.  

The person below me has high thread count sheets.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 4, 2008)

high thread count??? lol   what is that??? 

the person below me probably knows the answer...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2008)

500 threads per square inch or better.    You need some.  

The person below me needs to strip their beds and wash all the sheets.


----------



## berserker (Jan 4, 2008)

Did that after New Years night 


The person below me is going out tonight?


----------



## King Bud (Jan 4, 2008)

True.. though I'd be lying if I said I knew where 

The person below me only gets to sleep in on weekends?


----------



## Il Stugots (Jan 5, 2008)

false i start work in the afternoon and dont go back to school till end of january


the person below me has been to amsterdam


----------



## Fretless (Jan 5, 2008)

True....though not the one in Holland...

   The person below me misses Jerry -


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 5, 2008)

false - jerry who?

the person below me has ginger hair


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 5, 2008)

*False we both have brown hair*

*The person below me has a beautiful singing voice  *


----------



## StickyIcky420 (Jan 5, 2008)

False I DONT sing!

The person below me has there bong in hand!


----------



## thestandard (Jan 5, 2008)

True, bong is totally in my hand.

The person below me is about to grab THEIR bong.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 5, 2008)

:bong1:

yes, I am... :bong1:

the person below me has dreams of big buds of delicious pot...:hubba:


----------



## King Bud (Jan 5, 2008)

False.. well unless it's hidden under the piles of women and cash.. 

The person below me has spoiled their ballot


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 5, 2008)

not sure 


the person below me has there grow room in a closet


----------



## King Bud (Jan 5, 2008)

(spoiled ballot = when you mess up the ballot instead of voting)

False.. my grow room is *gasp* disassembled 

The person below me is anticipating Starcraft 2 :bolt:


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 6, 2008)

false

The person below me is anticipating GTA 4


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2008)

False

The person below me has been sick the last few days.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 6, 2008)

true, I've been sick for as long as I can recall...all I ever hear from my friends...you're sick...

the person below me needs 1 more bong....   :bong1:


----------



## Melissa (Jan 7, 2008)

false need one more joint though lol



the person below me has a cat


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 7, 2008)

false gotta dog




the person below me wants to try a new steain


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 8, 2008)

ermmmm dont know what a steain is?

the person below me has no weed left


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 8, 2008)

Have about a months weed left and will be about 6 weeks to harvest. Damn house move screwed up my self sufficiency.

The person below me has a criminal record


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2008)

False!  Good as gold.

The person below me doesnt feel well.


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 8, 2008)

sorry bro strain  thats what i ment to say 
soooo true stupid snow


the person below me is a blond








			
				billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> ermmmm dont know what a steain is?
> 
> the person below me has no weed left


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 8, 2008)

tiller08 said:
			
		

> sorry bro strain thats what i ment to say
> soooo true stupid snow
> 
> 
> the person below me is a blond


 
Hmmm, does it have to be all over? :hubba:  Just kidding. False

The person below me loves to wake and bake.


----------



## Melissa (Jan 8, 2008)

true best way to start the day 


the person below me is chewing chewing gum


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 8, 2008)

False i cant stand gum 

The person below me had pizza for dinner


----------



## conman (Jan 8, 2008)

false 

the person below me is in to necrophilla!!


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 8, 2008)

did u mean *necrophilla?* if so, ur sick dude, if not sorry 



			
				tiller08 said:
			
		

> strain thats what i ment to say


 
in that case u was right, i wanna try hashberry

the person below me likes elephants


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2008)

True.

The person below me has dirt under their fingernails.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 8, 2008)

false - bath night  

person below talks to their plants


----------



## Melissa (Jan 9, 2008)

true every eveing before lights out lol



the person below me has just ate breakfast


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 9, 2008)

True...pancakes, marijuana/blueberry syrup and elk sausages....yum yum yum!!! :woohoo: 

The person below me is going to smoke something good today!!!!


----------



## StickyIcky420 (Jan 9, 2008)

True 

The person below me doesnt want to get up and go to work!!


----------



## Fretless (Jan 9, 2008)

False 
   I don't mind getting the day going so long as there is coffee on the horizon

   The person below me has owned a mid-mount bus/van such as VW bus, Toyota Van etc....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2008)

False...I did own a Beetle once tho.  

The person below me just had lunch.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes I did home for lunch salad sloppy joe's 2 and ice water its back to work

The person below me just got a Pepsi


----------



## conman (Jan 9, 2008)

dam it! thought i was fit to say true but no it had to be pepsi:fid: and not piss:giggle: similar though!

the person below me has a rash there afraid to show there doctor and hasn't been layed in a month because of it!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2008)

False

The person below me got high earlier and lost their motivation.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*False i never loose my motivation after smoking. I get motivated.  *

*The person below me has never done a shotgun before? *


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 9, 2008)

are you talking shotgun shot gun or like a shotgun from a joint because if thats the case i used to have this bottle that you stuck the joint in and squeezed and it would burn half the j 
so false i think 


the person below me is in a band


----------



## angelamia (Jan 9, 2008)

false, but i'm trying to be in the music industry


the person below me is wearing jeans


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 9, 2008)

true i am wearing jeans lol 

the person below me likes horses.


----------



## Melissa (Jan 9, 2008)

true 


the person below me is getting chinese delivered


----------



## Fretless (Jan 9, 2008)

False - I have two chinese and one japanese restaraunt across the street and even I am not that lazy 

  The person below me has skipped the light fandango.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2008)

*Don't know what that is..lol.

The person below me has the munchies.*


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 10, 2008)

now that you bring it up yes i do have the munchies thanks....



 the person below me cant sleep


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 10, 2008)

true i cant sleep its kinda hard to sleep with a newborn 

the person below me eats to much candy


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 10, 2008)

false - not got a sweet tooth
but i do love chips tho (fries to those in the USA)

the person below me needs a shave


----------



## Melissa (Jan 10, 2008)

false well at least i hope its false :rofl:


the person below me is now thinking of another bowl


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 10, 2008)

Been thinking of another bowl for hours now, can't have one till the workmen finish laying the floor.

The person below me *IS* having another bowl


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 10, 2008)

False.  

The person below me is listening to kids cartoons in the background.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 10, 2008)

Cartoons, True enuf, but Beavis and Butthead is not for kids.  

the person below me likes Ren and Stimpy and the Flintstones...


----------



## King Bud (Jan 10, 2008)

True, both were often watched in my childhood 

The person below me knows exactly where to go for tranquility


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 10, 2008)

true, its my happy place, and its called... imagination land  

the person below me has a favourite family guy character


----------



## conman (Jan 10, 2008)

True! Quagmire "dear diary JACKPOT!"

The person below me is cheating on there partner! (lets see ya answer honestly)


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 10, 2008)

false it was the other way around

the person below me has three kids


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 10, 2008)

false
the person below me smokes so much weed they need a intervention lol


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 10, 2008)

true the person below me likes to play dress up:holysheep:


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 10, 2008)

never tried it so im not gonna knock it  :holysheep: 

the person below me like a nice cuppa tea


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 10, 2008)

false im a coffee drinker

the person below me is going out tonight looking for some dank


----------



## Melissa (Jan 10, 2008)

false 

the person below me is havin friends over tonite


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 10, 2008)

False  But I did have a lunch date with a dear friend earlier.  

The person below me cried today.


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 10, 2008)

False the person below me has been perma stoned since the moment they woke.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 11, 2008)

false - but thats a bloody good idea  

the person below me is left handed


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 11, 2008)

*False right handed*

*The person below me has a thing for blonde hair and leather  *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 11, 2008)

True again, but Red Hair, sweet and sticky is good too  :rofl:

The person below me is due for a break   :bong:


----------



## Melissa (Jan 11, 2008)

true oh so true 



the person below me has just opened a nasty bill


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 11, 2008)

true - are you spyin on me?  
xmass credit card  

the person below me is having pie for dinner


----------



## Fretless (Jan 11, 2008)

Likely to be False ~ I will be visiting with friends a few hours away and they like to feed our stomachs as well as our heads 

    The person below me is a Star Trek fan ~


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 11, 2008)

True, Beam me up Mr Scott !!!   

the person below me needs to change their socks   

:bong:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 11, 2008)

True ive been outside in them with out shoes but eh im just getting to relaxed so ill just take them off 

The person below me is also having car problems today.


----------



## Melissa (Jan 11, 2008)

true needed a new tyre



the person below me has red hair


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 11, 2008)

ah, that red hair again...gotta love it, SnowWhite definately has some red hair....

the person below me is way too comfortable at their keyboard


----------



## Melissa (Jan 11, 2008)

true  :rofl:





the person below me is grinding some bud


----------



## april (Jan 11, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> true i cant sleep its kinda hard to sleep with a newborn
> 
> 
> 
> the person below me eats to much candy




true, i have a horrible sweet tooth. 

the person below me wonders why sportcardiva hasnt been on lfb since her baby was born!


----------



## WhiteRhino (Jan 11, 2008)

True

The person below me likes beer


----------



## headband (Jan 11, 2008)

true...  very true

 the person below this likes cone blunts and scissor hash


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 13, 2008)

False not into the cones and never tried the hash

The person below me is going to go and file their taxes soon.


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 13, 2008)

true gonna file monday


the person below me thinks there stash is getting low


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 13, 2008)

low, that's a laugh, I've been counting how many bongs I have left.  Absolutely true.  I even took a sample from SnowWhite due to harvest tuesday.  I'm so low I could sneeze and be out.  :rofl:

the person below me is a football fan.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 13, 2008)

No way I Hate Sports LOL Just Nascar!!

The person below me space out on things after Smoking..


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 13, 2008)

what were we talking about ...true 


the person below me has used duct tape to fix a pipe before


----------



## Melissa (Jan 14, 2008)

false

the person below me has just discovered their plant is female


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2008)

*False

The person below me just joined a gym.*


----------



## berserker (Jan 25, 2008)

Flase.I got enough weights here and I dont use them any more.




The person below me is going ice fishing today/


----------



## Melissa (Jan 26, 2008)

false 



the person below me is wondering what to do next


----------



## King Bud (Jan 26, 2008)

True.. procrastination is having it's way with me 

the person below me enjoys National Geographic, and the like


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 26, 2008)

ah them neked pic of my childhood, TRUE I like National Geographic.

the person below me has as messy growroom too.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 26, 2008)

False im not into mags


The person below me is expecting a delivery in the next few days


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2008)

*I am and I cannot wait...new toys of the adult variety!!!

The person below me worked out earlier.*


----------



## Gary Ganja (Jan 28, 2008)

nah.i was supposed to work out with those "perfect pushup" things,but i got high instead lol

the person below me is coming down off of a good high


----------



## Melissa (Jan 28, 2008)

false still up there:fly:

the person below me has just zoned out


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2008)

*True...what was it I was looking for...????  

The person below me is loaded with wild, passionate energy.

LOL.*


----------



## Melissa (Feb 7, 2008)

true ... oh so true  



the person below me is laughing right now :tokie:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 7, 2008)

soooooo true, I am :rofl:

the person below me is thinking of moving to a warmer climate.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2008)

*False....its pretty nice here, ask me come summer about a cooler climate.  

The person below me is completely relaxed.*


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

false i wish!  time to go pick up!

The person below me likes personal time with wild tree sloth's


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmmmm true.    Bua ha ha

The person below me could really use a backrub.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 7, 2008)

true 

the person below me needs a manicure


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2008)

*Yep...thats for sure-

The person below me has the munchies.*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 7, 2008)

This person had the munchies but is now goin for a shower coz he's getting some lovin tonight

The person below me is gettin some lovin too (excuse the pun)


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 7, 2008)

True??  thanks for the warning, I'll hide the tequilla.

the person below me needs to smoke more, more often.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2008)

*true!!!

The person below me has cold hands.*


----------



## BullyBong (Feb 8, 2008)

true, i just put the fan on and now im cold...

the person below me has the munchies


----------



## Melissa (Feb 8, 2008)

true just opening a large snicker

the person below me has just baked some cookies


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2008)

*False...but I do need to make more magic brownies soon.  

The person below me in still in their pajammas.*


----------



## snuggles (Feb 9, 2008)

False I have no PJs

The person below me is eating their lunch


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2008)

*False...on my brekfast Diet Dr Pepper...lol.

The person below me can't wait til 10 am (20 more minutes, lol)*


----------



## dmack (Feb 9, 2008)

False- its 730 at night here on the east coast.

The person below me is a growing machine of greatness


----------



## Melissa (Feb 10, 2008)

false tho i wish i was 


the person below me is eating pizza


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2008)

*false...craving thai tonight and ordering in.  

The person below me wishes they were with their lover.*


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 10, 2008)

false am with him right now lol 

the person below me likes to smoke seeds lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2008)

Ewww, false!

The person below me is extremely satisfied right now.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 11, 2008)

:aok: :bong1:  TRUE, at the moment I am very satisfied.

*The person below me is wishing they were in warm climate. *


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2008)

*True!!!  It's cold this morning.  *

The person below me has some baking to do...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 11, 2008)

False ... baked already !

The person below me likes dogs


----------



## Hashassin (Feb 11, 2008)

True  =]

The person below me ... IS STONED!!!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 11, 2008)

False the kids didnt have school due to the weather here so no fun for me till later tonight when i can get out and they hav esomeone to watch them 

The person below me isnt feeling well today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2008)

False.  I feel fan tastic!  

The person below me is making quite a mess.


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 11, 2008)

True, my growspace is way too confined.

The person below me is cooking something delicious tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2008)

True....

The person below me went from a great mood to a crappy one.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 11, 2008)

False....im in a good mood; i just feel like crap today.....and im all speedy 

The Person below me is going to give thanks to me; because they believe in good karma.......and we all know "what goes around comes around"


----------



## Melissa (Feb 11, 2008)

true ....just did it 


the person below me will do the same :tokie:


----------



## berserker (Feb 11, 2008)

Just did


tje person below me will do the same


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2008)

True

The person below we wishes they could divorce family.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 11, 2008)

true just what i was thinking :rofl:


the person below me is taking 5 mins for a toke :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2008)

So damn true!!!

The person below me is more mad then I am.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 11, 2008)

false unless your back from your toke mom :rofl:


the person below me is happy :bong2:


----------



## berserker (Feb 11, 2008)

true




The person below me is got an itch and is to afraid to go to the doctors


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 11, 2008)

True and im not looking forward to tomorrow :shocked:

The person below me is thinking of buying a new glass piece.


----------



## akirahz (Feb 11, 2008)

True! i was checking out a few websites earlier, was thinking on a bong 

The person below me is chompin at the bit to harvest


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2008)

False, unfortunately.  

The person below me has a busy day planned.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 12, 2008)

false , its night time and no plans for tomorro



the person below me has just finnished watering their plants


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 12, 2008)

TRUE! just gave nutes and water,
the person below me will thank me, or i will put a curse on them...lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 12, 2008)

False

The person below me got a pain in the head


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 12, 2008)

False my head is just fine 

the person below me drinks alcohol to much


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2008)

*False...

The person below me just ate a cupcake.*


----------



## Melissa (Feb 12, 2008)

true a chocolate one



the person below me is havin friends over


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2008)

False...wish I was tho!

The person below me is gonna wake n bake in the morning.


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 12, 2008)

true so true, right befor school too
runbyhemp has officialy been cursed 
the person below me is too stoned to drive


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2008)

*False!  Completely sober for the next 15 minutes...lol.

The person below me has on ugly slippers*


----------



## Bonk (Feb 13, 2008)

False, they are nice black and fluffy.

The person below me loves watching the sun set.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2008)

*True!

The person below me is enjoying lunch.....a froz pizza.*


----------



## Melissa (Feb 13, 2008)

false 

the person below me has just said goodbye to someone


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 13, 2008)

False...i just said hey to someone.

The person below me knows what a Schwa is ( without looking it up).  and can explain it ??


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2008)

False

The person below me loves the color red.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 13, 2008)

False, I loove *bLuE* 

person below me likes grape juice?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2008)

*False

The person below me is wearing warm socks without any holes.*


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 13, 2008)

False am not wearing any socks 

the person below me likes watching cartoons


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2008)

*false!  always hated cartoons..lol.

The person below me has garlic breath.*


----------



## King Bud (Feb 13, 2008)

False, though there's a faint smell of pickled ginger.. mmm sushi.

The person below me lives on their own?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2008)

*True..well my hubby supports us..

The person below me has tummy issues tonight.*


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 13, 2008)

False i just emptied it so no issues 

The person below me is seeing snow falling outside their window.


----------



## King Bud (Feb 13, 2008)

False, though a few inches fell today

The person below me enjoys walking, even in the cold winter


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2008)

*True!

The person below me was just outside...*


----------



## Bonk (Feb 13, 2008)

True, just had to change my tire.

The person below me prefers pie over cake.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2008)

False-

The person below me doesnt like chocolate


----------



## Bonk (Feb 13, 2008)

False, it's iight.


The person below me has seen a shooting star.


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 13, 2008)

true 

the person below me likes going hunting


----------



## Bonk (Feb 13, 2008)

True...

The person below me is a cat person.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 13, 2008)

True
The person bellow me was shoveling snow today


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 13, 2008)

False 

the person below me likes to play sports


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 13, 2008)

FALSE , im a fat***, lol 5'11" and 275, 
the person below me is drunk


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 14, 2008)

false i dont drink that much 

the person below me has a slow computer


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 14, 2008)

False, have dual processor pc and laptop

The person below me got no valentines card


----------



## Bonk (Feb 14, 2008)

True, just a plan old myspace comment. Can you believe that crap!


The person below me is in a relationship.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2008)

*True..happily married.  

The person below me buys themselves their own Valentine treat.  *


----------



## Melissa (Feb 14, 2008)

false 

the person below me is in for a treat to nite :tokie:


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 14, 2008)

yep, well now.....ol
the person below me send me the apples


----------



## Bonk (Feb 15, 2008)

umm False...

The person below me loves Stephen Cobert.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2008)

False..who is that???  lol

The person below me feels very loved today.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 15, 2008)

*True, very true. :heart: *

*the person below me needs some more chocolate *


----------



## King Bud (Feb 15, 2008)

True, these chocolate chips are a poor substitute.

The person below me doesn't eat meat


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 15, 2008)

False i love meat 

the person below me got into a fight


----------



## King Bud (Feb 15, 2008)

True :evil: mental demon conquered! What's next!? :chuck: 

The person below me enjoys a daily dose of _crazy :banana: :dancing: _


----------



## Bonk (Feb 15, 2008)

True, a dose a crazy a day keeps the devil at bay.

The person below me enjoys Hendrix when stoned.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 15, 2008)

true/false take it or leave it 



the person below me is a hippie


----------



## Bonk (Feb 15, 2008)

False

The person below me has been to Mexico.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2008)

*True!

The person below me doesn't have any tattoos or piercings.*


----------



## Bonk (Feb 16, 2008)

False, just one tattoo.

The person below me favorite color is blue.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2008)

False, my fav is red.  

The person below me is having nasty weather.


----------



## Bonk (Feb 16, 2008)

True, nasty rain.

The person below me is a proud parent.


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 16, 2008)

true 

the person below me likes to race there car


----------



## gangalama (Feb 16, 2008)

true, so iam told.

the person below me sing in the shower


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2008)

*True!

The person below me added a new pet to their household today.*


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 16, 2008)

false,

the person below me got beat up by there wife lol?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2008)

*False.....

The person below me is freezing cold!!!*


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 16, 2008)

oooo
i'll take this one, 
why yes indeedy, betta come warm me up....non perverse

the person below me had to spend money they didnt have today?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2008)

*False!!  We're rich!  Got our tax return yesterday.  

The person below me is going to bed.*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 17, 2008)

No, just got up

The person below me just had a smoke


----------



## baked builder (Feb 17, 2008)

true, and its awesome lol

the person below me has got the munchies!


----------



## HVHY (Feb 17, 2008)

y how did you know?

the person below me plays darts


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2008)

True, but I am not very good.  

The person below me is feeling like they have the flu today, and wants to go back to bed.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 17, 2008)

No, this person feels on top of the world today :dancing: 

The person below stays well shaven


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2008)

False....my legs need a little attn.  My armpits are always baby smooth however.  

The person below me is still in their jammies.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 17, 2008)

True-it's lazy Sunday-LOL


The person below me has a camaro in their yard that will not run.


Gb


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2008)

*Fasle.  I did however total my dads '81 Z 28 back when I was newly 16.  

The person below me is about to get high.*


----------



## Bonk (Feb 17, 2008)

False, big drought over here.

The person below me is off today.


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 17, 2008)

true, i couldnt collect a thought to save my life hahahahahaha.

the person below me is over the age of 23?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2008)

True, way over.  

The person below me is about to smoke a bowl and take a relaxing hot bath.


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 17, 2008)

false, thats the person above me.

the person below me smoked a lil to much for wake and bake and fell back asleep?


----------



## gangalama (Feb 17, 2008)

false, i go to the gym b4 i smoke! _mostly_

The person below me grows the bomb chronic!!!!!


----------



## King Bud (Feb 17, 2008)

False, grew* 

The person below me makes sure to notice sunsets


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 18, 2008)

false,
the person below me is as high as i am, somewhere to this extent--:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2008)

*True

The person below me is thinking of going to bed.*


----------



## Melissa (Feb 26, 2008)

false havnt been up long 


the person below me is dancing with joy


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 26, 2008)

no sitting playing poker

the person below me likes to sleep alot?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

*Sooooooo TRUE!!!!!!  You have no idea...lol.

The person below me is gonna splurge on some retail therapy today.*


----------



## berserker (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope,but I wish




The person below me had blueberry pancakes this morning?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

False, but I did eat a few fresh blueberries.  

The person below me wishes something else was on TV besides cartoons.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 26, 2008)

True, that is why I am watching Nice Dreams, a Cheech and Chong favorite.

*The Person below me is looking for some munchies.*


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 26, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> True, that is why I am watching Nice Dreams, a Cheech and Chong favorite.
> 
> *The Person below me is looking for some munchies.*



False

The person below me believes it is possible to grow a 9 ounce dry plant from a 4 foot indica with cfls.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 26, 2008)

false  i lhate cfls

the person below me is about to go to work?


----------



## berserker (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope....Not till spring 


The person below me is getting there outdoor grow in line for the upcoming season.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

*Man I wish.  

The person below me has a puny kid today....again.  *


----------



## berserker (Feb 26, 2008)

puny kid no..but kids yes




the person below me is getting a shampooer for there floor?so it dosent smell like berries in there house?


----------



## Bonk (Feb 26, 2008)

False, I wish just moved out of my apt it could smell a bit better.

The person below me took a few hits before bed last night.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

*True!

The person below me is eating out tonight.  *


----------



## berserker (Feb 26, 2008)

True chicken lo mein



the person below me has an itch and is afraid to go to the DR's.Thinking it was from the wild night with out a condom


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

*False...lmao

The person below me has their socks and shoes on.*


----------



## gangalama (Feb 26, 2008)

False. Ur only 1/2 right!!

The person Below me smokes cuban cigars!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

False...lmao

The person below me doesn't smoke cigarettes


----------



## gangalama (Feb 26, 2008)

True!!!!! 5 years and no desire 2 startbackup!!!

The person Below me uses Febreze.(It smells so good!)


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

True, on occassion

The person below me will vacuum their floor today at some point.


----------



## Bonk (Feb 26, 2008)

False, but tomorrow I will thank for reminding me!

The person below me, loves looking at the stars at night.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

True!  But I live near a big city and don't get to see stars that often.

The person below me didnt smoke any weed today, but will make up for it tomorrow.


----------



## Bonk (Feb 26, 2008)

SO TRUE!!!

The person below me is a dog person, but can stand cats too.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

True...and hermit crabs, fish, hamsters.....everything but birds and snakes..lol.

The person below me has cold hands.


----------



## berserker (Feb 27, 2008)

True, cold hands,means warm heart



The person below me cant sleep.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2008)

*False.  I am the sleep queen.  My head hits the pillow and I am out!!  *

The person below me snores....


----------



## berserker (Feb 28, 2008)

Only when I am really tired,really stoned or just got :holysheep:  really hard.




The person below me like Dairy Queen icecream?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2008)

False.  Not a big icecream person.

The person below me has the perfect buzz goin on.


----------



## berserker (Feb 28, 2008)

No but I do have a real good buzz going on.




The person below me is gonna have a baby and just found out.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2008)

*False!

The person below me is enjoying the warmer weather.*


----------



## berserker (Feb 28, 2008)

I am,I have been running around in a hoody and shorts all day.Been spending some time outside today.It got up to 28 today.HEAT WAVE 



The person below me is getting all fit for the summer?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2008)

*True!

The person below me isn't looking forward to summer.*


----------



## berserker (Feb 28, 2008)

False,its when I make my money for the rest of the year




The person below me got a new bathing suit?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2008)

*False....not for another 3 months.

The person below me has wide feet.*


----------



## deathspeaker (Feb 29, 2008)

False... i can even float in the water... how much more in swimming

the person below doesn't know how to ****...


----------



## deathspeaker (Feb 29, 2008)

i mean doesn't play basketball


----------



## Melissa (Feb 29, 2008)

true 

the person below me likes  shopping for shoes


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 29, 2008)

False the pair i have on now is over 5 yrs old :shocked:

The person below me has big plans for an outdoor grow this spring :hubba:


----------



## Melissa (Feb 29, 2008)

true if my indoor doesnt die on ,me:fid:


the person below me will answer within 5 mins of this post:tokie:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 29, 2008)

20 lol

The person below me is wearing a watch that needs a new battery


----------



## berserker (Feb 29, 2008)

False,dont wear a watch any more.



The person below me has got a warrent for the arrest?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 29, 2008)

False, I certainly hope not Berserker
.

the person below me loves the snow as much as I do.   :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2008)

*False!  Bigtime!!!  

The person below me just rolled outta bed.  *


----------



## berserker (Feb 29, 2008)

False,been up for hours




The person below me is it....tag:bolt:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2008)

*True..cool....lmao I am it and a bag of chips, hows that?  

The person below me just got an important phone call.*


----------



## berserker (Feb 29, 2008)

yep and the doctor said the cream will clear it right up 





The person below me is looking at it snow outside.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2008)

*False!  Its sunny and warm here.

The person below me has a sick sense of humor.*


----------



## berserker (Feb 29, 2008)

Very sick...sometimes


the person below me is having Tacos for lunch?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2008)

*False....

The person below me prefers soda to coffee.*


----------



## berserker (Feb 29, 2008)

true..Moutian Dew


The person below me has thought about doing body painting?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 1, 2008)

True, even tried it a couple times, when I was 1st married 28 yrs ago.  Body Paints for Lovers.  :rofl:

*the person below me is wishing it were summertime.*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2008)

*False!  Too damn hot here.  

The person below me just rolled outta bed.*


----------



## berserker (Mar 1, 2008)

Yrue,Love the summertime



The person below me cant find the tv remote......Look behiend your speaker


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2008)

False....don't feel like watching TV, I've been at the drive-in movies all night.  

The person below me wishes it were Friday.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 2, 2008)

false its sunday and i cannot wait for monday (kids in school) lol


the person below me is making a phonecall


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Haha Mel, you're just like me.  

False...don't feel like talking to anyone.

The person below me is thinking about lunch.


----------



## berserker (Mar 2, 2008)

False,working on Dinner




The person below me like Meatloaf


----------



## Melissa (Mar 2, 2008)

true/false like the singer not the food :tokie:



the person below me is listining to classical music


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2008)

False!  Actually the radio is off for a change...

The person below me doesnt watch much TV.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 2, 2008)

true, I sure listen to alot though

the person below me loves barbeque.


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Mar 3, 2008)

true i want some barbeque ribs

the person below me has more than an oz of pot right now


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 3, 2008)

*That would be true :hubba: *
*The person below me orders pizza on friday nights*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 3, 2008)

False ... the little lady makes pizza every Friday night

The person below me is looking out at snow


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2008)

False- nothin but rain here.

The person below me has a sick spouse.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 3, 2008)

false


the person below me minty fresh breath


----------



## berserker (Mar 3, 2008)

Nope smeels like a fresh hit out of the bong




The person below me is planing a surprise Birthady party for a friend?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2008)

*False!

The person below me is going to a rock concert next week.*


----------



## berserker (Mar 4, 2008)

false,there is none in the works for acouple more weeks




The person below me is gonna have cold pizza for breakfeast


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2008)

False!

The person below me is needing to clean house, but doesn't feel like it.


----------



## HVHY (Mar 4, 2008)

False

the person below me likes to manipulate people


----------



## berserker (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry,Its sad but true.



The person below me is got a special friend.That there spouse doesn't know about.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2008)

False  

The person below me belives in love at 1st sight


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2008)

True

The person below me is losing their hair.


----------



## POTDOC (Mar 12, 2008)

false                                                                                                  the person below me likes to smoke weed


----------



## POTDOC (Mar 12, 2008)

ha ha ha true   the person below me likes to grow grass


----------



## berserker (Mar 12, 2008)

I hate when my grass grows.Then I got to mow it 
But I love to grow MJ




The person below me has a birthday this month?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2008)

False...not til Nov.

The person below me is having personal issues...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 12, 2008)

True (should I make another joint or shouldn't I ?)

The person below is watching a movie tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2008)

False....but a long hot bubblebath sounds nice.

The person below me has curly hair.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 12, 2008)

False its more like stubble that is afraid of my face :giggle:

The person below me just bought a new smoking utensil.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2008)

false

the person below me has a sore throat


----------



## berserker (Mar 12, 2008)

false

The person below me likes to watch NASCAR


----------



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2008)

false 

the person below me does like to watch nascar


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 17, 2008)

False, but only cause I never watched it before.  Maybe, if I watch it, I'll like it, eh??? 

_The person below me is dreaming of April showers and May flowers, eh???:hubba: _


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 17, 2008)

True.

The person below me is thinking of doing some traveling


----------



## berserker (Mar 18, 2008)

Yep VEGAS for the weekend




The person below me getting ready to start painting Easter eggs


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 19, 2008)

false lol 


the person below me likes to cross stitch


----------



## annscrib (Mar 19, 2008)

false thats all my mom,,, not me :giggle:



the person below me 

has lizzards for pets??


----------



## cookie (Mar 20, 2008)

i should have been one up. the cross stitch would be true.

but, false. lizards freak me out with their not blinking...


the person below me has been repeatedly caught not wearing underwear *im not judging you, i promise  *


----------



## berserker (Mar 20, 2008)

True...Never wear them




The person below me is cleaning some weed to go get high?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2008)

False...its already all set.

The person below me is happy about spring.


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 27, 2008)

true lol i am so sick of the snow lol 

the person below me is getting a new pet


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 27, 2008)

True ... but have not decided what yet

The person below me has a sore throat


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2008)

True.  I think I musta slept with my mouth open last night.  

The person below me is treating themselves to something special today.


----------



## cookie (Mar 27, 2008)

if by something special you mean im gonna get baked, do laundry and then hang out with my guys because i dont have class today, then you are correct.  

the person below me is planning a trip


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2008)

False  

The person below me is an only child.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 27, 2008)

*False,* *I have brothers and sisters who may wish they were though eh??  :rofl:*

*The person below me is waiting patiently for their upcoming harvest.*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2008)

False   Not this year.

The person below me is about to get naked for someone other then their spouse.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 5, 2008)

*True!  

The person below me is very high right now...*


----------



## SativaWeed (May 5, 2008)

*TRUE!  I just got home from work and I'm baked!!*

*The person below me got hammered over the weekend! *


----------



## HydroManiac (May 6, 2008)

*False, But I have been keeping my eye on Jack* 

The person below me cant wait till summer


----------



## Melissa (May 6, 2008)

*true cause ive got my first grow going on outside :hubba:

the person below me is spring cleaning :fid:*


----------



## HydroManiac (May 7, 2008)

*True, Gettin rid of some stuff so I have some money for a new grow *


The person below is gonna start breeding new strains


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 7, 2008)

*False but who knows maybe in the future.  *

*The person below me has a glass collection bigger then a Headshop *


----------



## henry (May 7, 2008)

false

The person below me loves cooking.









_____________________________
[FONT=verdana,sans-serif]Great food makes life colorful[/FONT]


----------



## smokybear (May 7, 2008)

False, I love eating!

The person below me drives an economical vehicle.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2008)

False...

The person below me just woke up.


----------



## kubefuism (May 7, 2008)

False, up and at work for hours now...

The person below me must have coffee in the morning to function...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2008)

False- Diet Dr Pepper.  

The person below me is quickly approaching their 40's.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 7, 2008)

Still got a couple o years left in my thirties yet

The person below me is having a mid life crisis


----------



## SativaWeed (May 7, 2008)

False
But I did just have a small *HEART ATTACK*.


The person below me has never made a light bulb vaporizer.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2008)

True.

The person below me is tired of all the wet, rainy weather.


----------



## tcooper1 (May 8, 2008)

TURE!!!!!....but it is better then butt deep in snow where I use to live.

    The person below me has 2 dogs that sleeps with him/her


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 8, 2008)

False, i have a kitty

The person below me prefers a pipe over a joint.


----------



## IRISH (May 8, 2008)

true, bong rips 4 me...
the person below me is thinking of going to check on thier grow


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 8, 2008)

True, but at work


The person below me is High.


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 9, 2008)

Not yet ! I am working on it !!!

The prson below me has used MG for there grow inthe past!


----------



## Melissa (May 9, 2008)

*false

the person below me is growing lowryders *


----------



## SativaWeed (May 11, 2008)

False.. it's Bob Marley Sativa:hubba:

The person below me is eating munchies right now.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 11, 2008)

*False, still full from my BBQ dinner.  

The person below me spoke to their mother today.*


----------



## sportcardiva (May 11, 2008)

true 

the person below me like to go skate boarding


----------



## Cole (May 11, 2008)

True (Thats weird,lol) :hubba: 

The person below me has a med licsense...:confused2:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 11, 2008)

*False-

The person below me cooks a mean steak.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 12, 2008)

*That would be true Mom but then again i can cook a mean anything.  *
*The person below me got drunk as a skunk over the weekend. :hubba: *


----------



## SativaWeed (May 13, 2008)

False, I can't drink I'm diabetic 


The person below me just sparked a bowl.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 13, 2008)

False- but I had a lot this morning, and will have more tonight.  1st I need a nap.  

The person below me has cramps.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 13, 2008)

False! But I did jusr fart... 

The person below me just came in from the rain.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 13, 2008)

FALSE 
But it looks like rain...

The person below me is high?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 13, 2008)

False.....about to be

The person below me had spaghetti for dinner.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 13, 2008)

false i wish though lol 

the person below me likes to grow plants that cost around $100.00


----------



## slowmo77 (May 13, 2008)

False, in my dreams

the person below me just smoked a bowl


----------



## SmokinMom (May 13, 2008)

True!

The person below me is about to take a bubble bath.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 14, 2008)

false but you know you have me thanking about it lol 


the person below me likes train dogs


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 14, 2008)

*False but i do love them*

*The person below me likes to be spanked :hubba:  *


----------



## thc is good for me (May 14, 2008)

False 

The person below me :heart: :lama:


----------



## sportcardiva (May 14, 2008)

true who can not like the lama 

the person below me hates the lama


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2008)

False.

The person below me hardly has any clothes on.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 14, 2008)

False, I wanna ride my llama, from Peru to Texarkana.


The person below me listens to Neil Young too.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2008)

False, he's too whiny.

The person below me needs to shave.


----------



## kubefuism (May 14, 2008)

False...Just did this morning tho..

The person below me takes the subway to work...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2008)

False...but my hubby does everyday.

The person below me has a lead foot and gets lots of tickets.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 14, 2008)

false but i do have a lead foot just dont get in trouble ive gotten only one ticket and i dont did it with kids in the car. ive been told i got my lead foot from my dad lol

the person below me goes to a races track and races there car


----------



## kubefuism (May 14, 2008)

False, never any offical tracks, I have taken people on at a light when they ask for it.

The person below me has not showered yet today...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2008)

False-  about an our ago I did..lol.

The person below me has a headache.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 14, 2008)

False... it went away.


The person below me just ate dinner.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2008)

False...about 1 1/2 hrs ago.

The person below me has the TV on.  (What are you watching? lol)


----------



## sportcardiva (May 14, 2008)

false lol am in front of the computer right know 

the person below rides on a monorail like that one in smokinmoms pic lol


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2008)

False....lol...but my hubby does sorta, as stated above.  

The person below me has the perfect buzz right now.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 14, 2008)

True...it's my after dinner smoke.


The person down there has tomorrow off.


----------



## smokybear (May 14, 2008)

False...Gotta be there at 5:30 AM


The person below me is moody and irritable.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2008)

*False i feel great*

*The person below me had chicken for dinner lastnight*


----------



## sportcardiva (May 15, 2008)

true chicken patty's if those count lol 

the person below me has alot or pets


----------



## SativaWeed (May 15, 2008)

True! Dog, cats, lots of fish , snake!!

The person below me will be next!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2008)

True!

The person below me wants to take a nap.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 15, 2008)

False already did lol

the person below me has a cat that plays with the toilet paper like in smokinmoms pic lol


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

False...my dogs do enough damage though!

The person below me would not pass a pee test right now!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

True!

The person below me doesnt have to worry about taking pee tests.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 22, 2008)

true lol

the person below me likes to go out and go to star bucks


----------



## Bella420 (May 22, 2008)

False! Starbucks is overpriced and burned tasting LOL

The person below me is not a bogart


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

TRUE

The person below me is likes to smoke the mighty herb.


----------



## Bella420 (May 22, 2008)

How'd you know??? LOL

The person below me drives a "green" car


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

TRUE on one count....... :confused2:  :holysheep:


1 green car, 1 white car, and 1 white truck.......



The person below me... Likes strawberrys.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 22, 2008)

true lol 

the person below me rides a bike


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

Might be true..... Hmmmm

I ride a bike, but not as primary transportation.

Does that count.

The person below me, has a tatoo...??


----------



## Bella420 (May 22, 2008)

False! 

I really want one but I am a big sissy when it comes to pain and stuff like umm pain... LOL

The person below me is a nail biter...


----------



## sportcardiva (May 22, 2008)

false lol i should be one up above you i have 2 tattoos lol

the person below me likes to color lol


----------



## Bella420 (May 22, 2008)

true but I am no good at it LOL 

The Person below me watches LOST faithfully


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

False.....


Ha ha haaaa

Prison break was another story.

The person below me,  Likes the "Red Hot Chili Peppers.."


----------



## Melissa (May 22, 2008)

*yeah there ok 



the person below me is going out to sunbathe *


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

True!  A swimming playdate with kids and mommys today.  

The person below me needs a haircut.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

SO true...

The person below me, likes the color Orange.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

false, but its my toddlers fav color.  

the person below me has the munchies


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

True....... Cleaning up bits o' bagle.


The person below me is a vegetarian.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

false!

The person below me is better lookin then Brad Pitt.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

FALSE....

Not even close..... :ignore: :ignore:

The person below is wearing fuzzy slippers.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

false

the person below me hasnt smoked today, yet.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

FALSE.....:banana:

Second thing I do.


The person below me has money hidden in the sock drawer.:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

false

the person below me has the radio goin and is happily singing along.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 22, 2008)

*true, and I sound like frank sinatra.* :fid: :rofl:

the person below me is waiting on a harvest. :farm:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

false 

the person below me loves ketchup.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

true

but matt did this with it mom







the person below me will chastise matt


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

True- Bad Matt!  

The person below me needs some retail therapy.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> True- Bad Matt!
> 
> The person below me needs some retail therapy.



True

give me matts pocket money

and I can go and score some draw


the person below me needs therapy


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

uh ummmm...probably true.  

The person below me has a bakers rack in their kitchen.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

false

I don't have a kitchen

boooooooooooooooooo

the person below me would like to share a shower with me







Now any1?


----------



## SativaWeed (May 22, 2008)

False...but I need one. 


The person below me is eating Chinese tonight.:yay:it's what I want.


----------



## kubefuism (May 22, 2008)

False, I had it last night....hahaha

The person below me rolls the toothpaste into a coil as they use it...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

False, thats just weird!  (and dammit, I now have a chinese craving!)

The person below me wants a nap- bad....but can't.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

True........ :rant:

The person below has to go to the DMV today.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

False- thank goodness....sorry bro- have fun.  

The person below me needs to get off their butt and get productive.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

False

been hard at it all day

the person below me loves FISH


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

True.....damn thats a big fish.

The person below me needs to trim their toe nails...eww..


----------



## SativaWeed (May 22, 2008)

False..then I couldn't climb trees!


The person below me is getting stoned right now.:bong2:


----------



## MamaGreen (May 22, 2008)

false,  not til harvest time!

the person below me plays World of Warcraft


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

False

The person below me is wrapped up in a "_Love Triangle_"...


:rofl:


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

No takers....LOL


False.

The person below supports Pres. Bush.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

*FALSE!!!!!!*

The person below me swings both ways.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

False






The person below me is in trouble with mom


----------



## IRISH (May 23, 2008)

false
the 1 below me is up way past thier bed time


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

false it's 0750hrs in France

the person below me would like to be on top


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

Correct


the person below me likes playing with wood


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

lol

correct

the person below me is in trouble with the law and will not play on yahooooooooooo


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2008)

False- I am a goody 2 shoes.    Muahaaha

The person below me just woke up.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 23, 2008)

true but thinking about laying back down for a bite lol 

the person below me likes to stay up though the night


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2008)

lay down for a bite????  huh?  tell me about this...lol.

False- I value my sleep too much.

The person below me loves the color purple.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

False







The person below me has a habit of putting a finger in and tasting it.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

true






but did you mean honey pot


the person below

likes to share


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2008)

True.  

The person below me wears glasses


----------



## smokybear (May 23, 2008)

False.

The person below me has several pets.


----------



## dragon_green (May 23, 2008)

true (dog and aquarium full of fish)

the person below me likes wind in his/her hair


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

I dont think so :rofl:






The person below me likes the number 72


----------



## dragon_green (May 23, 2008)

LMAO hippie


----------



## smokybear (May 23, 2008)

False. That's how much money I end up with after bills and groceries.

The person below me smokes cigarettes.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 23, 2008)

:joint: True, but only marijuana cigarettes.   I will smoke my tobacco pipe or a fine cigar sometimes.

The person below me goofed up and put too much nutes in his res on April 1st.  Now they must wait for a couple extra weeks for harvest.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

I have no idea who that could be P A

but not me

The person below likes to eat peanuts


----------



## Dubbaman (May 23, 2008)

True i only eat them shell and all though 

The person below me has a terrible headache.


----------



## Nova (May 23, 2008)

True!

The person below me likes peanut butter and orange marmalade sandwhiches!


----------



## kubefuism (May 23, 2008)

False, never tried one, but I do enjoy pried peanut butter and banana sandwiches.  

The person below me was late for work today...


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

false

I ran in






the person below me sent a parcel overseas yesterday


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2008)

No, but I received them.  A box full of flower bulbs from The Netherlands.  

The person below me has freckles on their face.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 23, 2008)

True! It's me Irish shinin' through 

The person below me has a 3 day weekend coming up!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2008)

True, but everydays a weekend for me, I am a Domestic Goddess. 

The person below me had a gourmet dinner.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 23, 2008)

False tonight i made bacon egg and cheese sandwhiches with lettuce tomato and mayo YUM YUM. 

The person below me is going to the inlaws for the holiday weekend and going to have to fill up the gas tank before and after the wekend. I know mine will take about $225 worth with all the traveling well be doing starting tomorrow:rant:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

False

Just a standard regular normal weekend in France

The person below me did not shave today


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2008)

False, I did.

The person below me wishes for a pina colada  Lol


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

kinda

I was tired of my lady
We'd been together too long
Like a worn-out recording
Of a favorite song
So while she lay there sleeping
I read the paper in bed
And in the personal columns
There was this letter I read

"If you like Pina Coladas
And getting caught in the rain
If you're not into yoga
If you have half a brain
If you'd like making love at midnight
In the dunes on the Cape
Then I'm the love that you've looked for
_Write to me and escape_."

I didn't think about my lady
I know that sounds kind of mean
But me and my old lady
Have fallen into the same old dull routine
So I wrote to the paper
Took out a personal ad
And though I'm nobody's poet
I thought it wasn't half bad

"Yes I like Pina Coladas
And getting caught in the rain
I'm not much into health food
*I am into champagne*
I've got to meet you by tomorrow noon
And cut through all this red-tape
At a bar called O'Malley's
Where we'll plan our escape."

So I waited with high hopes
And she walked in the place
I knew her smile in an instant
I knew the curve of her face
It was my own lovely lady
And she said, "Oh it's you."
Then we laughed for a moment
And I said, "I never knew."

That you like Pina Coladas
Getting caught in the rain
And the feel of the ocean
And the taste of champagne
If you'd like making love at midnight
In the dunes of the Cape
You're the lady I've looked for
Come with me and escape

repeat chorus twice and fade out

http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/docs/17first.mp3

the person below me wishes they could forget this song


----------



## Nova (May 24, 2008)

True!

Thanks! Luckily i dont favor pina coladas too much. Give me a shot, and make it a double! This lonely cowboy is lookin for some trouble!!!! 

The person below is gonna be a super nice person to their mother/sister-in-law. LOL.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)

soooooooooooooooooo

    False


the person below me likes

getting caught in the rain


----------



## matt420lane (May 24, 2008)

i hate shell-in out $...:rant::rant:

the person below me  ....do you smell that?


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)

Pina Coladas?


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)

The person below me is into Champagne


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 24, 2008)

wrong

I get no kick from it








the person below me just ate cheese


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)

Wrong I am picking cheese from under my toe nails






The person below me is into yoga


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 24, 2008)

Actually yes ive tried it, 4 across and 2 down is when I realised I could ......






Come on Mom, I know you wanna ....


----------



## SativaWeed (May 24, 2008)

If momma ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy!:angrywife: 


The person below me gets off topic a lot.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)

I'm


























*The person below me 
has got half a *


----------



## smokybear (May 24, 2008)

Umm. False! I can't see the last picture so......

The person below me enjoys a cold beer from time to time.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)

True

it was a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the person below has fallen into the same old dull routine


----------



## smokybear (May 24, 2008)

True. I hate work.


The person below me has a mole somewhere on their body.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 24, 2008)

True....wonder where it could be...

The person below me spent too much $$ today,


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)

False

I had it removed






the person below me would like to escape


----------



## SmokinMom (May 24, 2008)

Muahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## smokybear (May 24, 2008)

Tue. I need a vacation.


The person below me is smoking pot right now.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 24, 2008)

False- but the grill's smokin....corn now, steaks in a minute  

the person below me needs more $  lol


----------



## bud.uncle (May 24, 2008)

false

mom and matt ripped my stash






the person below me likes _the taste of champagne_


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 25, 2008)

False

Too pricey for me at $5m a bottle.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 26, 2008)

i get no kick from champagne



neither does the person below me


----------



## SmokinMom (May 26, 2008)

true

the person below me has been out digging in the dirt all day.


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

True. I've been transplanting houseplants all day long. Mostly aloe vera babies. Been taking babies out of the pot and getting them ready to be given away to friends and family. I think my plant is big enough for me. I dont need the babies!  (Edit: This plant is approximately 20 years old. My grandmother gave it to me about 4 years ago.)


The person below me has an aloe vera plant.


----------



## dragon_green (May 27, 2008)

false.but i have some nice anubias  

the person below me hides in a closet


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2008)

True- I hide something in a closet.  

The person below me is about to go visit extacy for the next 30 minutes.


----------



## smokybear (May 27, 2008)

True- I'm getting ready to spark up a fattie.


The person below me chews his/her fingernails.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2008)

False.

The person below me has blue eyes with a little red mixed in for good measure.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 28, 2008)

False mine change quite frequently right now they are green with a hint of red 

The person below me is getting ready to feed their offspring   I say this because mine is mooing at me from the 'fridge


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 28, 2008)

_False, but I am getting ready to eat a bagel with smoked fish, but alas no cream cheese. _

_The person below me  has cream cheese and needs to share some for my bagel.   _


----------



## Dubbaman (May 28, 2008)

False we havent had any of that here for a while but now im munching for it off to Blocks.

The person below me has to fill up the gas tank today :hitchair:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2008)

True- groan.

The person below me has a sweet tooth.


----------



## OliieTea (May 28, 2008)

So fricken true.. Wheres the Chocolate!!!??? Give me some.... Actually that sounds more like my daughter.. 

Good to see you Smokin mom...
the person below me is about to smoke what Im out of... AARRGGHHHH


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

True. Me and the wife are about to indulge...

The person below me burns pirated music!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2008)

false-  sounds to technical to me.  

the person below me bought new underwear tonight.


----------



## Nova (May 29, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> false-  sounds to technical to me.
> 
> the person below me bought new underwear tonight.



Ironically, true! How did you know? They aren't for me though....I dont buy my own, ill come home with clown pants for underwear.

The person below was a varsity/collegiate athlete....


----------



## smokybear (May 29, 2008)

False. I had to work to support myself.


The person below me surfs ebay weekly.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 29, 2008)

False i cant stand E-bay: why buy it used when you can find it new from an online dealer 


The person below me is going to a haircut today.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 29, 2008)

*False D*

*The person below me is HIGHER than a MOFO right now :hubba: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 29, 2008)

*True, but I was always a MOFO* :hubba:

*The person below me is waiting on a package delivery* :yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2008)

TRUE!!!!  My glider bench from Home Depot will come today...woooohoooo!

The person below me is feeling the effects from last night.


----------



## MamaGreen (May 29, 2008)

true! no more random gifts from friends..and i mean it this time!

the person below me needs a shower...badly.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 29, 2008)

True LOL  i been out in the garden all morning and early afternoon :rofl:

The person below me is going to be grilling out tonight


----------



## sportcardiva (May 29, 2008)

False i wish lol 

the person below me has a really slow computer


----------



## MamaGreen (May 29, 2008)

false! hubby just revamped it and it's lightning quick!

the person below me has a noisy neighbor


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2008)

False- I think we're the noisy ones.  

The person below me just had breakfast for lunch.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 29, 2008)

False.. it's dinner time now!


The person below me thinks she/he is from another planet!


----------



## Dubbaman (May 29, 2008)

True but the thing is i know I'm from one  Its a peaceful place way past the outer-rings known to this habitable planet.

The person below me wants to know more about my home world now 

Nice twist for the game too


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2008)

True.  

The person below me has a back ache from too much gardening lately.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 30, 2008)

True !!

http://www.pe.com/imagesdaily/2007/03-09/sew0309wv1_02_400.jpg

http://www.twigscrafts.co.uk/smalltwigs/love-ewe/love-ewe.jpg

http://www.haws.co.uk/metal_cans_for_outdoors/images/long_reach_can-8_8litre.jpg

the person below me worries more than they should


----------



## smokybear (May 30, 2008)

False. I worry but not to the extremes..


The person below me just came back from a walk.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 30, 2008)

True, I just got back from the shed, and it was too dark to see anything. :watchplant:

*The person below me wants to know more about them Martians, Dubba!!!* :hubba:


----------



## SativaWeed (May 30, 2008)

_TRUE!!_ Take me to your weeder....


The person below me is BAKED right now!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2008)

False-

The person below me as an aching back.


----------



## smokybear (May 31, 2008)

True. I have 4 bulging disks. Terribly painful at times....


The person below me is getting ready to drink coffee.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2008)

False, but maybe a hot bath before bed.

The person below me is getting sleepy.


----------



## smokybear (May 31, 2008)

True. It's about bedtime for me. 


The person below me has to go to work pretty soon.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 31, 2008)

False im off for the weekend :yay:

The person below me is letting their kids stay at a friends house tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2008)

False- I wish tho...lol.

The person below me is spending a lot of time outdoors today.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2008)

wrong

Im paying them to stay out for the night :hubba: 

The person below me just ate a pickle


----------



## SativaWeed (May 31, 2008)

*False! I hate pickles!*

*The person below me wets the bed! *


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2008)

False, but I bet I did as a young kid.  

The person below me has been grumpy all day.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2008)

False..lol

The person below me hasnt smoked in 3 days.  :O


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 4, 2008)

false i have smoked some lol

the person below me likes to smoke resin lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2008)

False- eww

the person below me has a craving of nachos.


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 4, 2008)

uuuummmmmm ranch nachos   
the person below me has foot odor lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 4, 2008)

True, but that aint the half of it, eh?  I've got odors that even I dont know from whence they came :rofl:

_The person below me has never eaten wild morel mushrooms and wild turkey tenderloins._


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2008)

True

The person below me is higher then heck.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 4, 2008)

False LOL I wish but I would just go to sleep at this moment 

The person below me is sick of allergies and pollen season!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2008)

False- doing fine thus far.  

The person below me spent too much $$$ last weekend on dumb crap.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 5, 2008)

true LOL you must have followed me to walmart hehe

The person below me has a destructive puppy :evil:...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2008)

True- well a young adolesent.  We think he's 2.

The person below me is getting sleepy.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 5, 2008)

so very true but the "bad puppy" is wide awake (14 week old beagle)

The person below me is about to spark a bowl :bong:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 5, 2008)

False

Its 7.32am and a little too early to smoke yet lol

The person below me has a broken fingernail


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

OOOOPS, Hippy beat me to it...

False.

The person below me went is going fishing this weekend.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 5, 2008)

false but true if you count daydreaming about it lol

the person below me is a nail biter


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

GUILTY.......


The person below me likes demon puppies.....


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 5, 2008)

so true I love her when she is sleeping!!

the person below me likes dogs more than cats


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

TRUE.   Loving the doggies.

The person below me hasnt smoked enough today.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 5, 2008)

true and I am about to remedy that situation LOL

the person below me loves the discovery channel


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

SO TRUE   Watching it right now...lol

The person below me is addicted to Myspace......


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 5, 2008)

ok thats scary lmao true true true its in another tab of firefox now!

the person below me types with their fingers on the home keys


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

Ha ha.... TRUE

The person below me likes to go 4 wheelin...??


That one was dumb.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 5, 2008)

false well never been so not sure but probly false LOL

the person below me is addicted to tetris


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, what a pretty ceiling I have....:ignore:


_true...

_The person below me likes hiking in the mountains.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 5, 2008)

true but not in the mountains where Blair Witch lives LOL

the person below me has been to amsterdam


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

False......:cry:

The person below me likes the Simpsons and that 70's show...


2 for one...ha ha


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2008)

False- 

The person below me has man breasts.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 5, 2008)

false
if i did have i would be far to busy touching them to reply  

the person below me has the munchies


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> false
> if i did have i would be far to busy touching them to reply
> 
> the person below me has the munchies


 
:spit: 

True....breakfast time!

The person below me wants to go shopping.


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 5, 2008)

So True I love shopping!

The person below me is a newbie?


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

False

The person below me likes waffles and chicken for breakfast.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 5, 2008)

*Yes, true, absolutely.  Doesnt everyone???* 

_The person below me is gonna do a  :bong1: , oops, that 's mee... :stoned:_

_the person below me has a secret stash of excellent smoke._  :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 5, 2008)

*TRUE we have alot of smoke stashed away :hubba: *

*The person below me has never tried Hash under Glass *


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

True....


The person below me was checking there plants when I wrote this.:hubba:


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 5, 2008)

Possibly True! I checked my hanging buds and water soaking trim today!

The person below me eats cheetos' in thier underwear!


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

Ha ha... been there once or twice.:ignore:

The person below likes eating Peanut Butter and Pickle sandwiches...


I know I do. YUUUUUMMMMMY


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 5, 2008)

False ... Not big into peanut butter.

The person below me likes watching horror movies.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

False


I am a BIG WEENY.



The person below me is addicted to coffee.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 5, 2008)

false i hate coffee lol 

the person below me is going to harvest tonight of tomorrow


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 5, 2008)

FALSE......:cry:


The person below has the tv, radio, and there computer going...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2008)

True, but never get to watch any.  I need to go to TBGs...

The person below me doesn't have any jewelry on at all.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 6, 2008)

Ha   True.       



The person below me miss someone a lot right now.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2008)

True.  RIP Daddy.  

The person below me just realized they smelled a 'little funny'.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 6, 2008)

FALSE.......    I have been "stinkin" all day. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


I person below me wishes they could share this nasty oil with me.:holysheep::stoned::bongin:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 6, 2008)

false that is nasty lol 

the person below me has alot of kids


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 6, 2008)

false but I am "mom" to 3 wonderful dogs lmao

the person below me ate McDonalds yesterday


----------



## Melissa (Jun 6, 2008)

*true


the person below me needs to clean their grow room *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 6, 2008)

False ... you could perform a surgery in my grow room

The person below me talks to their plants


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 6, 2008)

True I sing to them too (surprised it doesn't kill them LOL)

The person below me is trying to quit smoking cigarettes


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 6, 2008)

False even though its known to be so bad for you but sadly i cant because im no quitter 

The person below me is about to water their plants.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2008)

True- impatiens, patunias, rose, and periwinkles.  

The person below me loves diet soda.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 6, 2008)

false
dont really like any fizzy drinks
unless they got some spirit in  

the person below me prefers savoury to sweet


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 6, 2008)

So true...mmmmmmmmmmmmm.......


The eprson bewol me si dxlestic...


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 6, 2008)

false
but it did make me laugh  

the person below me is comfortably stoned


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 6, 2008)

false but will be true in about 5 minutes 

the person below me is a chocoholic!


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 6, 2008)

false.....NO TRUE!!! I'm eating a brownie right now!! 

The person below me WANTS the brownie I just had.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 6, 2008)

grrr true please save me one for next time! LOL

the person below me is happy the shoutbox is back!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2008)

True!

The person below me spends more money then they earn.


----------



## CiscoKid420 (Jun 6, 2008)

true can i buy a browny?

True or false the person below me has a big head.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 8, 2008)

false but my 14 week old beagles head is HUGE lmao

the person below me is ticklish on their feet!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 8, 2008)

True!







The person below me is a superb cook


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 8, 2008)

True ... the person below me is a terrible cook.


----------



## akirahz (Jun 8, 2008)

Im an eggzellent cook, my cup cakes are moist, warm and delicious.. people love my cup cakes .. Hahhaah!!!

the purrson below me will laugh at this picture


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes :rofl:
This is the same woman the same night 






The person below me needs a hair cut


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 8, 2008)

False but it does need to be combed 


The person below me needs to cut the grass in their yard.not the grass in their closet


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2008)

True- luckily it's hubbys job.  

The person below me needs to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Dadgumit (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, you're right!! lol  Wait a minute... (humming...flushing...washing hands...)  Okay I'm set now!

The person below me is :stoned:!


----------



## mrniceguy (Jun 8, 2008)

true...(ive been smokin hash all day) 
the person below me is almost out of herb


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 8, 2008)

False i still have a few oz left  

The person below me is ready for a nap.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 8, 2008)

true lol

the person below me is sad today


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 8, 2008)

False, im never sad, there is always something good in any situation.






The person below me needs to make a phone call.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2008)

False-

The person below me has a Dr appt tomorrow.


----------



## SpartanBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

nope.

the person below me likes ice in their bong?


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 9, 2008)

FALSE...  No bongs here.

THE PERSON BELOW ME WANTS TO TRADE A NORMAL TONGUE FOR MINE...

_Mine has a hole in it....




Sounded great at the time.....:hitchair:
_


----------



## mrniceguy (Jun 9, 2008)

false.... i like my tounge 

the person below me is planning a vacation


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 9, 2008)

False, I live my whole life like an unplanned vacation.   :rofl:

_The person below me just harvested 31 ounces of SnowWhite, oh wait a second, I was looking in the mirror, it was MEEeeee again. OOPS!!_:ignore: 

The person below me is looking for a lost stash of smoke.:hubba:


----------



## Dadgumit (Jun 9, 2008)

False (I NEVER loose my stash!)  

The person below me is complaining about the weather.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2008)

True...is it gonna rain or isn't it?  

The person below me has an exciting afternoon planned.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 9, 2008)

False ... have to finish a few jobs I've been putting off

The person below me has got work that they should be doing too


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 9, 2008)

True.................
Just toooooooooo tired though


The person below me wishes they had been on a 10 day European road trip with me


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 9, 2008)

False, I dont like frogs
















The person below me is enjoying themself


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 9, 2008)

*True, I'm freakin dilerious :stoned:

BTW, I loved that jennfer annistan pic, Thanks again!

The person below me wants to meet with someone this afternoon.*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 9, 2008)

False................................

The person below me missed a blind date last Thursday


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 9, 2008)

ooooooooops

knock it up 1

Puffin just too dam fast 4me


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 9, 2008)

True, I met an old m8






The person below me needs new clothes pegs for the washing line.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 9, 2008)

True........................................

Mine are driving me batty 







The person below me has a m8 overseas


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 9, 2008)

the person below me likes the heat of chilli


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 10, 2008)

false chili way too spicy for me 

the person below me is an insomniac


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 10, 2008)

False........................................

only when I can't sleep






The person below me, can speak French un peu


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 10, 2008)

mais oui, je parle Francais un peu, un petite peu. :rofl:

_the person below me needs to get a Guard Antelope, to protect his harvest, like my buddy Van Tassell here:_


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 10, 2008)

False i have a cave troll

the person below me just cut down a few plants.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 10, 2008)

bien sûr,

mon pote et moi,


 travaillé très dur aujourd'hui



*la personne au-dessous de moi*

*chasses/hunts*

*sanglier/wild boar*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2008)

False..lol

The person below me has the munchies.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 10, 2008)

True its almost lunch time 

The person below me enjoys exotic foods


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 10, 2008)

*True



Rat






OR

Monkey Brain Anyone?*​





The person below me feels the need to vomit​


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 10, 2008)

Nope not me, I would try it.

Picture removed by me, it was a photobucket picture, I have no idea why they are not allowed, maybe someone could explain it to us all.

The person below me has tried the opposite sex's clothes on.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2008)

True.  My prom date and I got real drunk at the hotel afterwords and we tried eachothers stuff on.  I still have pics somewhere....lol.

The person below me wants a nap.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 10, 2008)

False, but this is me a few days ago stoned lol

The person below has a button missing


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 10, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> True.  My prom date and I got real drunk at the hotel afterwords and we tried eachothers stuff on.  I still have pics somewhere....lol.
> 
> The person below me wants a nap.



Thanks for that 1 mom, I was gona have to take the fifth

Anyhow 

Onwards and Upwards

Hippy


False

At the moment



However I have lost my








The person below me likes altered images​


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 11, 2008)

TRUE







The person below me

Is STRAIGHT 

NOW


LOL​


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 11, 2008)

False! I just smoked a bit of my recent harvest! Niiiice......!

The person  below me wants to have a sexy party!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2008)

True, wy not,....are novelties involved?  

The person below me had a fancy dinner tonigt.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 12, 2008)

Kinda

Chicken pasta with cheese and garlic stuffed baby bell peppers and anchovy filled olives on a bed wild rocket

The person below me likes eating apples.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 12, 2008)

*?​*​


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 12, 2008)

*ah, well, I dunno really. I mean, I must be too stoned to get the meaning, I think???  But maybe I am and then again, maybe I am not.   *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

_*The person below me is going to have an adventure today, involving new places and new folks.  *_:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2008)

possibly true

the person below me just rolled outta bed.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 12, 2008)

False, that was 14 hours ago.

The person below me likes Mr.Bean.


----------



## Dadgumit (Jun 12, 2008)

RIGHT! Rowan Atkinson is ridiculous!

The person below me is going to bed!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2008)

false-

the person below me has a vibe


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 13, 2008)

False






The person below me has had a good day?


----------



## akirahz (Jun 13, 2008)

ah yes i had a g00d day id say so far, but its not over yet!


the person below me likes the guy in this picture's hair-do (please click to ENLARGE for full effect)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)

False, its sooooo 80's :rofl:






The person below me likes wearing the colour purple


----------



## Melissa (Jun 13, 2008)

*maybe *View attachment purple legs.bmp




*the person below me wears nothing in bed*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)

Holy crap, is that you?

Hi Babe, have I ever told you how beautiful you look?

Wrong, I wear this to bed






The person below me is enjoying it


----------



## Melissa (Jun 13, 2008)

:rofl: false ,,,the image i conjured up made me laugh though :rofl:


the person below me likes to
:giggle:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)

Sometimes secrets are best kept as that, a secret 






The peson below me just had an arguement with a child


----------



## Melissa (Jun 13, 2008)

*false no tatrums this mornin




the person below me has though *


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 13, 2008)

False

That was 













I'm







the person below me is wasting too much time on the internet


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)

True and false, some work on it.






Only nerds will understand it :rofl:

The person below me lets life get them down sometimes.


----------



## Melissa (Jun 13, 2008)

*true/fa,lse ,,,,very seldom these days :giggle:

the person below me is smiling :hubba:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 13, 2008)

the person below me is having plumbing issues


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 13, 2008)

_*yes, very TRUE how could One not smile at these posts???

OOPS, I typed a bit tooo sloow. Yes, that is also true, I have to put in a new drainline today*_ 
 
_*
The person below me is going to do some early shopping today. :hubba:*_


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 13, 2008)

The person below me must crack on


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2008)

huh?  False I think...lol.

The person below me wants to go swimming


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 13, 2008)

crack on...........................

get on...................................

do some work.........................











*?*​
The person below me loves SPANDEX.......................


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)

Correct!

I took my face off and put some innocent guys face on 






the above is for the girls
the below is for the boys






The person below me just had a panic


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 13, 2008)

benzodiazepine​





















the person below me loved CHEMISTRY at school​


----------



## smokybear (Jun 14, 2008)

False. I hated school with a passion.


The person below me just ate a piece of candy.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 14, 2008)

the person below me has done bird


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 14, 2008)

False but Ive flipped a few!


The person below me misses daddy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2008)

True- more then you know.  

The person below me got sunburned a little today.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 14, 2008)

False we vampires stay out of the sun


The person below me has seen low germination rates in their last start(s)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 15, 2008)

*False we always have great germination rates*

*The person below me hasen't went to bed yet? *


----------



## thc is good for me (Jun 15, 2008)

FALSE i would be in bed if i already went to bed

The person below me :heart: the :lama:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 15, 2008)

*True

Bet it would be great on the BBQ

The person below me played in the garden today*


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 15, 2008)

True! if you count cleaning the gutters as gardening!


The person below me wants BigFoot to be real!


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 15, 2008)

big foot is real  

the person below me is a Tenacious D fan


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2008)

False- who is that?

The person below me needs some aloe vera gel for a bad sunburn


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)

False

You need to see the sun to get sunburnt :rofl:

The person below me has a box of rubbish that they need to get rid of.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

True, have a few of them.....

The person below me has a secret crush on a co-worker.:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 16, 2008)

FALSE​






the person below me prefers vegetables over meat?


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

True again....   STALKERS.:ignore:


The person below me like vanilla over chocolate.:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 16, 2008)

False- are you crazy??!!

The person below me hasn't felt like smoking the last few days even though they have tons.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 16, 2008)

FALSE! are _YOU CRAZY!?!_   I just got baked.


The person below me had pizza last night.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 16, 2008)

*False, I had spagetti and marinara sauce, with garlic bread and parmesan chese.  does almost sound like a pizza :hubba:

The person below me thinks their neighbors is a stoner :tokie:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2008)

False, they are about 80 lol

Hey but you never know 

Thanks P A, I now have an image in my mind of two 80+ year olds passing a bong and raiding the fridge at 3am in the morning :rofl:

The person below me has a phobia and they will tell us what it is.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 17, 2008)

*False i have none*

*The peson below me has hairy toes  *


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 17, 2008)

eww false LOL

the person below me loves frozen coffee drinks


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2008)

False

Frozen coffee drinks sound vile lol

this is just for you Bella 

P.s. I may be the one with nail varnish on, then again I may not :rofl:

The person below me needs to buy a birthday card


----------



## Melissa (Jun 17, 2008)

*true and ive just been to the shops and forgot it :giggle:


the person below me needs to stop toking before shopping :rofl:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2008)

Chance would be a fine thing, tesco shopping in 20 mins  

Maybe it would be more exciting if I were stoned lol

The person below me once smashed a mirror.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 17, 2008)

*True and more than one.  *

*The person below me is smoking some serious bud right now :hubba: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 17, 2008)

*ooops, too slow again  :giggle: True, so true.  [the last time I shopped I had a list from the OldLady and still got 13 items not on it, oreos, chips ahoy, lays baked, lays original, fig newtons, chocolate milk, mixed nuts, whoppers, MnM's plain and peanut, milky way, and a 3 muskateers.  List contained Milk, eggs, olive oil, tomatoes and romaine.]  :rofl:

True, I am smoking SnowWhite ReGeneration 5, harvested last monday.  very serious bud.  :aok:

The person below me is getting ready to start another grow. :hubba:*


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 17, 2008)

True

The person below me blows from a bong rather than a joint.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 17, 2008)

Close, I like my pipes.


The person below my just pooted and blamed it on the dog.:giggle:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2008)

False

That trick doesnt work here, we feed our dog bubble gum so we can see if the dog did it.

The person below me has a runny nose


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 17, 2008)

False

That was last week

The person below me has a party to organise


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 21, 2008)

False!  I am somewhat lacking in organizational skills LOL

The Person below me is waiting on beans to arrive!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 21, 2008)

False, but I did eat beans with lunch.  

The person below me has gas and feels bloated.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

False

just got in and I am twisted 03:30 French time


the person below me is gona get twisted sooooooon?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)

False yet true at the same time

Come on everybody clap your hands
Now you're looking good
I'm gonna sing my song and you won't take long
We gotta do the twist and it goes like this

Come on let's twist again like we did last summer
Yea, let's twist again like we did last year
Do you remember when things were really hummin'
Yea, let's twist again, twistin' time is here

Yeah round 'n around 'n up 'n down we go again
Oh baby make me know you love me so then
Come on let's twist again like we did last summer
Yea, let's twist again, twistin' time is here

Come on let's twist again like we did last summer
Yea, let's twist again like we did last year
Do you remember when things were really hummin'
Yea, let's twist again, twistin' time is here

Yeah round 'n around 'n up 'n down we go again
Oh baby make me know you love me so then
Come on let's twist again like we did last summer
Yea, let's twist again, twistin' time is here

The person below me is wet


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 22, 2008)

False


the person below me wishes they did not overindulge last night


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)

False














the person below me feels tired


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 22, 2008)

Errrrrrrrrrr

Maybe







the person below me lies on the floor to take pictures


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)

Wrong, im perfectly able to lie standing up

the person below me knows they should be in the garden but cant face it just yet


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 22, 2008)

so true











the person below me can read between the lines


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)

easily easlily

that looks like Lowryder775 :rofl:

the person below me has just realised he has womens underwear on and cant remember how they got there


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 22, 2008)

Soooooooo

False

*T*alkin about yourself again

The *p*erson bel*o*w me goes commando


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)

Only if im wearing a skirt

The person below me has a windy day


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 22, 2008)

True ... weather is terrible here ... all my tomatoes are flattened outside and my lettuce are flooded. Had a power cut for 4 hours today because of high winds. Plants in darkness. Arrrrrgh  :hairpull: 

The person below me had a big Sunday roast today


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)

False, all the kids are out so its just nibbles

I know what your saying Rbh, ive had to take all my hanging baskets down and put them in my garage (the wind is ripping the heads off!), the weather said we will get slight breezes ~ ive lost a fence panel :shocked:

You have NEVER seen anyone with a hammer and nails get to work so fast in your life as the wind tries to blow him over :rofl:

The person below me has a yellow car


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 22, 2008)

False

Oh to live in the UK again

NOT

We did however have a huge thunder storm last night, very impressive sheet lightning

The person below me is scared of thunder and lightning


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 22, 2008)

False. I love a rainy night.

The person below me wants to make snow cones with the ice found on  Mars!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 22, 2008)

*True, sooooo true!!!  I want to eat that Martian Snow after Smoking My SnowWhite  :rofl:    


I knew them Martians were up to somethin, I just knew it :hubba:

The person below me has seen a UFO, and it was probably a dang Martian flying it  *


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 22, 2008)

*TRUE!!! I seen'em! They was flying over uncleBob's farm!!!!! *


*the person below me has the Martian Munchies right now!!*


----------



## IRISH (Jun 22, 2008)

true, it was shaped like a blunt with pretty lights, and i wanted to go with them ...
the person below me wants to go too...whoops, muchies good ...mmm...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

I like my feet firmly on the ground thank you

the person below me likes fritters, here is my breakfast, pineapple fritters, I forgot to take a pic with syrup on them


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 23, 2008)

not sure i have never had them but dang that looks good!!!! (munchies) :hubba:

the person below me got a craving for fritters after seeing hippy's pics


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 23, 2008)

Hell YIZZAH!!!! You make a beast fritter. One day we should wake n' bake and eat some of your fritters man! That would be beast. Eatting Hippy in Englans fritters and smoking on his DRUNKEN SEEED WEEED hahaha.

The person below me is going to post in my new grow journal and wish me some *GREEN MOJO*


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 23, 2008)

True! and I'll say it here too
here's some *green mojo for ya!


the person below me is already tired of summertime UGH
*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

True

All work and no play makes jack a dull boy

The person below me feels better today than they did yesterday


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

False False False False

How long will it take??????????????????????

The person below me is a smart A$$


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

False

The person below me wants to go for a ride in 1 of these


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 23, 2008)

False!!! LOL I prefer my feet on the ground and moving at a normal pace 

The person below me hasn't been getting enough sleep lately...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

The person below me has just perfumed the air with methane.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 23, 2008)

*That would be false*

*The person below me went camping over the weekend*


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 23, 2008)

False! I was going to Thursday but plans changed lol.

The person below me LOVES 100% natural juices.


----------



## Melissa (Jun 23, 2008)

*true:rofl: sorry my mind wandered :evil:


the person below me likes to skinny dip in the moon light *


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

True

but it has been a while

take me with you next time I'm back mel?

thye person below me has been digging deeper than he should?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

yahoooooooo


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

You have to dig deep to find what your after

The person below me likes beetroot


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

true love my beats

the english beat were great in there day

the person below me is gona come next door?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

False

She is mid 80's

The person below me likes to taste different fish


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

False

True if it's fresh washed and de scaled

The person below may find
Some of these  help


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

True after number 3 or 4

The person below me likes .....


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 23, 2008)

*False, I dunno for sure, but that looks an awful lot like a Martian in the right background and I am not quite sure I like them dang Martians. :hubba:

The Person Below Me is going to have a great surprise today. *


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

true

mel and I share more than 1 thing in common


the person below me 

LOVES DEANS GATE


----------



## Melissa (Jun 23, 2008)

*true one of the best places *


*the person below me will visit deansgate next time they come over *


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

Hard 2 say

but yeah that would b great

lol


hipp

waitin on the clock 2 count down

the person below me hates waitin for the SAID clock


----------



## Melissa (Jun 23, 2008)

*true and countdown :giggle:


the person below me is a hippy*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

Never

although early 90s MC scene was a bit

WAY OUT

the person below me








could be *"on top"*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2008)

True...I like being on top.  Total control.  :LOL

The person below me needs to get off MP and get stuff done.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

True

The person below me has read

*1984 
by George Orwell*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

it fooled a lot of people, true.

the person below me likes shiffon


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

The Shiffon is not a purebred dog. 

the person below mE

likes

chiffon


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

Very well spotted, your mind is back after 2 days, true

The person below me prefers a marathon to a snickers


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

nope

I wear snickers work ware  (pants)

sometimes carrhart

the person below me likes a challenge


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

False


Is a challenge.


The person below me has sub7's


----------



## Dadgumit (Jun 23, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> Is a challenge.
> ...


 
MAYBE?!?     LOL!
(Forgive me, I'm on vacation so I'm a little FUZZY!) 

The person below me is submitting a post to this thread!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok Ok

True

the person below me has got uninvited guests at the door


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

I politely tell them im not interested and here is 10p to the collection


The person below me is feeling paranoia


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

False

The person below me is playing games


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 23, 2008)

[fits anyway---:rofl:]

*Me??? Why??? did you hear something you're not telling me?????  it probably true then I'd have to say, eh.  :hubba:
:rofl:
The person below me was tending to their garden just before they read this. :farm:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

False

Like to do that in the mornings

2037 in France

the person below me spends far to much time sending PMs


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

I wish

I never get any


The person below me once tried shrooms


----------



## KaptainKronic (Jun 23, 2008)

Just once....:rofl:...yeah ok....maybe once a week when I was a teen...


The person below me is trying to decide what to eat right now...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2008)

false, not hungry

the person below me needs to go out for groceries.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

Corgettes and cucumbers?

The person below me has blue shoes


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2008)

False, 

The person below me has no shoes on and prefers being barefoot


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

Bare foot is for special moments, so false at the moment


The person below me feels a need


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 23, 2008)

True to belch just finished eating 


The person below me is fast fooding it tonight


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 23, 2008)

so true... pizza night tonight 

the person below me is doing home remodeling...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2008)

False..wish I could afford to.  

The person below me is enjoying a refreshing beverage.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 23, 2008)

False... Though I am IMAGINING a nice icy margarita... sigh 

The person below me is a vegetarian?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)

False







The person below me has more than 10 pairs of shoes


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)

Personally no

My wife

silly Qs

the person below me like the Harry Potter books


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 24, 2008)

False! Not only have I never read one I have never seen any of the movies either LOL 

The Person below me secretly watches the Jerry Springer Show! :giggle:


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 24, 2008)

False I don't secretly watch it,  I watch it no matter who is around!  

The person below me is so stoned they cannot tie their shoes...:smoke1:


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 24, 2008)

True! That's why I wear crocs!

The person below me just read my post!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 24, 2008)

*:doh:  True!!!! :rofl:

The Person Below Me is about to get stoned :stoned:  :bong1:*


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 24, 2008)

False wahhhh I gotta cook dinner first LOL

The Person below me wishes it was snowing outside


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2008)

False!  Love the summer.  

The person below me just went shopping.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 25, 2008)

True... but boring went to Autozone for parts for truck ughhh..... 


The Person below me is craving a piece of chocolate cheesecake.. sigh...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2008)

False...not a cheesecake person.  Got a piece of pie?  

The person below me needs beer #3


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 25, 2008)

False but if you have beer #1 I will partake 

The Person below me is surfing Ebay while on MP too


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

True

I ALWAYS have half a dozen tabs open, thats how I can work on here, surf the net, be glued to this site and buy cheap plant food on ebay  :hubba: 

The person below me does not like eggs.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 25, 2008)

false I love em






I have so many tabs open I get lost


the person below me likes LOST


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2008)

False

The person below me need to go to bed


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 25, 2008)

false

just havin my 1st morning coffee


would like to stay in bed a bit longer

the person below me needs to brush there teeth


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

does lost ever end?

The person below was once lost but now isnt.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2008)

false, still lost.  

the peron below me wants another beer?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

7am is a bit early for me 

The person below me has a nice mellow buzz


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 25, 2008)

7am is a bit early for me 

give me at least another 15mins

the person below me would like to be a Dominatrix


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2008)

true
the person below me is drinking ice water.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2008)

muahahahaha u got me BU...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

B U, how did you know Sm wants to be a dominatrix?

The person below me is addicted to soda.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 25, 2008)

False

unless it's got a good shot of Vodka in it

the person below me has trouble being understood


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

Flasslie

Yhis moor sop and wumnup gsiople


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 25, 2008)

dpkaw

ie

reyw

rii wpekt 3 nw


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2008)

true  

XYZ, PDQ


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 25, 2008)

10
4


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

Ahhhh, the old cb codes, I remember them with fondness

The person below me still uses a CB


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 25, 2008)

False


the person below knows Deans Gate well


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

Its 1 word

The person below me is thinking of food


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 25, 2008)

Nope

I know it's 1word

The person below me knows Doc Herman                                            s


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

Not myself, here he is








The person below me has met a pop star.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2008)

True..I actually was one in another life.  

The person below me is about to go swimming.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

False

We dont swim in England, we splash about a bit, swim half a yard, get clorine in our eyes and say lets get out its cold :rofl:

The person below me likes honey


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 25, 2008)

*True, but dont tell Hick or my OldLady *:rofl:

*The Person Below Me is smoking some delicious weed right now :*hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2008)

False, but will be ingesting it as a brownie soon.

The person below me is craving something spicy


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

seeing you is spicy enough thanks Sm

The person below me is trying to cut down on sugar


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2008)

False- dont do much sugar as it is.

TPBM is about to undress....and put something else on


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

Well I do have to admit I was thinking of putting BBC1 on and watching a film lol


The person below me wonders what their life would have been like if they were born the opposite sex


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, and I would have punched out the guy who took my stash!!! :hitchair:



The person below me loves Mick Jagger as much as me! 
eace:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)

False 

maybe

the 2nd half is kickin off

the person below me is watchin the footy

Spain vs Russia


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

Nope

BB

The person below me is sitting thinking ..... mmmmm ..... time to smoke.


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 26, 2008)

Yep and need a nap too.  Up all night working-gardening...  night night!

The person below me is tired too.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

The person below saw the most wonderful thing today and wants to tell the forum about it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2008)

False...lol

The person below me is all nice and clean


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 26, 2008)

*yeah, ah sure whatever you say SM.  That ou d' skunk isnt really dirty is it.  :rofl:

ThePersonBelowMe is in the middle of a thunderstorm  :hubba:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 26, 2008)

False

The person below me needs a couple of shots of hot black coffee to get them going 1st thing in the morning


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 27, 2008)

false I haven't had coffee in 2 years

The person below me is a CNN junkie


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)

False

The person below me has a favourite breakfast cereal


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 27, 2008)

True... CNN MSNBC FOX and Chelsea Lately!  

The person below me watches Chelsea Lately too.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 27, 2008)

chelsea who?


The person below me text messages more than talking on a cell


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 27, 2008)

Chelsea Lately...
She's on late nights on channel 40 here... hmmm...  not sure what network.
I'll try to let you know Bella...
I'm all messed up.

I do love Cheerios with Bananas... I'm having a bowl right now.. Bye bye.

The person below me loves Cheerios too!!!  eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 27, 2008)

Bella420 said:
			
		

> chelsea who?
> 
> 
> The person below me text messages more than talking on a cell



Yes I text more than talk...  lol... :giggle:

The person below me is heading off for Cheerios too.  Bye bye.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)

False I prefer shredded wheat

I get 500 free texts a month with my moile phone package and always use them all up, I cannot remember when I last used the phone to talk to someone lol

The person below me has a broken TV


----------



## Melissa (Jun 27, 2008)

*false 
but i do have a broken dvd player 

the person below me is feeling all cosy and warm *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 27, 2008)

*True, I'm drinking a cup of green tea* :aok:

*ThePersonBelowMe is wishing for some warm weather to go for a swim* :hubba:


----------



## Melissa (Jun 27, 2008)

*false about the swimming but id like the warm weather


the person below me is looking forward to lunch time  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)

True

Im going to my local for lunch in 30 mins and im going to have scampi and chips with salad

The person below me smells something odd


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 27, 2008)

True

It's coming from the garden

The person below me needs a sesta


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)

False

It wasnt me burning the candle both ends last night.

The person below me drinks too much caffeine


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 27, 2008)

False false false false






The person below me got sunstroke today?
UK residents excluded


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 27, 2008)

False, threat of thunderstorms all day.


The person below is happy to be living on HIGH ground!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2008)

LOL True...I think?

The person below me has a terrible sunburn.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 27, 2008)

False I hate sunburn so i always use sunblock and don't go out when its overhead

the person below me goes barefoot more than wearing shoes


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 28, 2008)

False

But barefoot is good for tip toeing around

the person below me may well be going overseas again soon


----------



## matt420lane (Jun 28, 2008)

true......on my way!!!!!!!


the person below me wants to come


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 28, 2008)

only if its to Amsterdam 

The person below me has been to Amsterdam


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 28, 2008)

Very true, I need to visit someone with a group of pals.

The person below me likes icecream.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 28, 2008)

True

you have an inner thing going on there bella, bet ya bottom dollar  that ya will not have seed issues if ya visit the Dam

The person below me is not a 1st time visitor to the Dam


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 28, 2008)

Hipp you mean mean man

hmmmmmm

Vanilla 

the person below me answered b4 I did


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 28, 2008)

True I went there last summer and if I go back again I am *NEVER* leaving 

The person below me has flown across the ocean 


*LMAO You got me Bud *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 28, 2008)

I often fly

The person below me likes leather


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 28, 2008)

false leather makes ya sweat and I hate being hot 

the person below me likes firefox better than IE


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 28, 2008)

true true true

Much better

The person below me likes the feel of ice on skin


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 28, 2008)

true true true

the person below me has to run and hang the washing out


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 28, 2008)

stop it


This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 19 seconds.

LOL


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 28, 2008)

False, I dont hang washing out in the rain

I have the same problem, although it takes me quite a bit longer than 30 seconds to do a second one.

The person below me has a blue table


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 28, 2008)

False


prefer Blue Monday

the person below me thinks Manchester Bands ROCK


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 28, 2008)

True! I have 2 blue end tables  
ohhh you got me again!! Manchester bands?


The person below me is a Final Fantasy junkie


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 28, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha

playin crossover


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 28, 2008)

UB what the hell is that?

the person below me needs to pull the cheese wire out


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 28, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Ha Ha Ha
> 
> playin crossover




:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Too Funny

The people below me (and me) need to smoke fat doobies


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 28, 2008)

False

Gota run

The person below me is a sloppy grower and now has a Spider problem and needs help asap


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 28, 2008)

:ignore: 
 
 
:holysheep: 
 
 
You have included 25 images in your message. You are limited to using 10 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again. 



Bye for now


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 28, 2008)

False, ive never had that problem, im touching wood.

The person below me likes prawns


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 28, 2008)

gona get some soon

the person below me has a friend with spider problems who lives overseas


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 28, 2008)

If by prawn you mean shrimp then false lol I am *HIGH*ly allergic!

The person below me has a food allergy


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 28, 2008)

false, im allergic to gloss paint, and I do not plan on eating any in the near future so im safe.

If you need help UB ...

The person below me likes poppies.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2008)

True!  They are beautiful, and my fav color is indeed red.  

The person below me is going out on the town tonight.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 28, 2008)

False, gotta be at work by 6:00 A.M. ttoommoorrooww..

Sent the wife to another town tonight though (wedding, lol! NOT HERS!), so I'm hanging out in the piece and quiet. 

The person below me is still looking for that someone.:hubba:


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 28, 2008)

True! She has eluded me for now.

The person below me just checked out the ladies and was pleased with the view.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 29, 2008)

False because none are showing sex yet, also true about being pleased though.

The person below me has an Aunt called Ethel.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 30, 2008)

False I don't think I've ever met anyone named Ethel LOL

The person below me loves roller coasters


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 30, 2008)

True

The person below me is happy with their work.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 30, 2008)

True I am very proud of my garden 

The person below me plays backgammon and loves it


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 30, 2008)

False...but I did as a kid

The person below me is about to step out into the night and smoke a bowl


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 30, 2008)

False its 6.50 am

The person below me is scared of the dark


----------



## matt420lane (Jun 30, 2008)

false....the dark is scared of me!!!!

the person below me knows why....lol


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 30, 2008)

False lol I'm not even gonna ask 

The person below me has a phobia


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 30, 2008)

True

The person below me has buns of steel.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 30, 2008)

LMAO I am not even gonna go there  

The person below me has nosy neighbors. :hairpull:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 1, 2008)

False, I dont talk to them and they dont talk to me, suits me fine, to the left I have a couple in theirs 80's, he is wizzened and weighs about 8 stone, she has the figure of a 16 year old still, a 16 year old elephant I have to add, those on the other side always smile and he cracks the most awful jokes, but thats as far as it goes, so how does the song go??
Ahhh yes, I remember .....

Clowns to the left of me,
Jokers to the right, here I am,
Stuck in the middle with you.

The person below me has tried Caviar.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 1, 2008)

True

Well you started out with nothing,
And you're proud that you're a self made man,
And your friends, they all come crawlin,
Slap you on the back and say,
Please.... Please.....

the person below me got up early today


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 1, 2008)

True, 4am

Your going to be humming that song in the garden now!

The person below me does not drink the recommended daily intake of water.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 1, 2008)

False

I peeeeeee like a buffalo

1 gal bottle of water with me as I till my garden

The person below me had a flush this morning


----------



## Melissa (Jul 1, 2008)

*true  i flushed the loo :rofl:


the person below me is going out to sit in the sun 


*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 1, 2008)

*True, if you count fishing for my breakfast  :rofl:*

*ThePersonBelowMe is expecting a delivery, not necessarily from the postal service :hubba:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 1, 2008)

False

But I know some1 who is    

 
 

the person below me has just enjoyed a can (not glass) of beer


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 1, 2008)

False, I hate beer in cans. Gimme Killians inna bottle babes.


The person below me looked directly at the sun to much today.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2008)

True, im addicted to sneezing.

The person below me likes the smell of tree bark.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 2, 2008)

False cant stand wood chips and the like.

The person below me has to transplant their babies today.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 2, 2008)

false, did it yesterday. 
the person below me is waking and baking


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 2, 2008)

*Yes, True, Absolutely  :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:*  :rofl:

*TPBM is goint to cut the grass today :hubba: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2008)

False, thats hubbys job

TPBM is still in their jammies because they slept in sooo late.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 2, 2008)

False

The person below me 

hates it when the

 GOAL POSTS ​
are moved


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2008)

False, the sea moves continual.







The person below me has never tasted a prune.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 2, 2008)

False

the person below me has a bad habit


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 2, 2008)

True     I SMOKE POT :holysheep: :rofl:


The person below me is getting rained on today


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 2, 2008)

True

Someone rained on my parade

the person below me tried so hard and found that it doesn't really matter


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2008)

True yet false, life is life, learn to accept it.

The person below last ate what?


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 3, 2008)

True? Swedish meatballs.

The peroson below me loved the Muppets Swedish Chef!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2008)

False-

The person below me appreciates a good Corona.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 3, 2008)

False im a Killians drinker

The person below me was a Fraggle Rock fan


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 3, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> False im a Killians drinker
> 
> The person below me was a Fraggle Rock fan


 
True because I love Fraggle Rock

but not as bad as they guy/gal below me that went home alone tonight.


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 4, 2008)

False Im hardly ever alone 

The person below me watches professional wrestling (aka the fake stuff)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 4, 2008)

False, I prefer women mud wrestling :hubba: 

Morning Bella 

The person below me has lost a set of keys.


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 4, 2008)

False I have a keyrack where they go ... after i lost em at least a million times i am now trained to put my keys away 

GM Hippy 

The person below me likes to eat ice. (bad for your teeth my dentist says!! LOL)


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 4, 2008)

False
However the person below me has no teeth.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 4, 2008)

False, although I do have a molar missing from when I was working under a car and the jack collapsed squishing my head against concrete :shocked:

The person below me likes watching tennis.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 4, 2008)

False thats as bad as watching bowling 

TPBM is going out of town for the day to be with family for the 4th


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2008)

True!

The person below me had icecream for breakfast.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 4, 2008)

Correct, not for eating though.

The person below me has a creaky door.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 4, 2008)

*true 
well what was u doing with the icecream ?:giggle:


the person below me likes red hot chilli *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2008)

True!

The person below me is watching cartoons


----------



## Melissa (Jul 4, 2008)

true,, something on nick jnr 


the person below me likes spongebob and patrick


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes and no, I once scratched my eye, had to hold it under the tap for about an hour, the park attendant eventually called the police and I ran off.

The person below me likes big earings.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 4, 2008)

True
better to hold the old ladies ankles

The stoner below me is out of weed


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 4, 2008)

False i have not been without weed for over 20 yrs...the person below me just burnt their finger lighting a fireworks


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 4, 2008)

false babe u know better than that 

the person below me wont spend cash on their own fireworks


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 4, 2008)

falso

la persona debajo de mí

habla Francés


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 4, 2008)

falso pero puedo google bien

The person below me has days and nights mixed up


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2008)

False-

The person below me will see free fireworks tonight


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 4, 2008)

False im not going out tonight.

TPBM is shooting off their own fireworks tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2008)

Not the usuall way, but maybe in the bedroom.  

The person below me needs to get up and get another beer.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 5, 2008)

false i don't drink smoke only   The person below me can see up my shorts


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2008)

true....put some underwear on!  

the person below me is goin to bed.


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 5, 2008)

false but i should be 

the person below me has a migraine arrgghhh :hitchair:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 5, 2008)

False, ive never had one

The person below me makes home made lemonade


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 5, 2008)

False it gives me heartburn.
The person below me is hung over.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 5, 2008)

True, I must zip up and stop airing it.

The person below me knows of a secluded beach where tourists dont know exists.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 5, 2008)

*false i did till someone came along and discovered it themselves :hairpull:

the person below mw

loves getting naughty in the sand :hubba:*


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 5, 2008)

True but thenagain ill get naughty anywhere 

TPBM has a birthday coming up soon


----------



## Melissa (Jul 5, 2008)

*true in a month 


the person below me will have one sooner*


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 5, 2008)

True its 12 days away  another year older and 10 more wrinkles

TPBM is going tanning today


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 5, 2008)

They stopped years ago, im now 27 and getting no older

P.s. 





> the person below me
> 
> loves getting naughty in the sand



He needs to scoop a hole in the sand or he flings sand in your F

The person below me likes the feel of maggots.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 5, 2008)

Dont ya just love the cross over :rofl:


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 6, 2008)

Falso Hippy I think I would rather have a tooth drilled than feel a maggot ewwwwww !!!!

The person below me hates to fly


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 6, 2008)

Correct, I find I fall to the floor when I try it, something to do with having no wings I think.


The person below me likes white chocolate.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 6, 2008)

true? It's OK, I prefer special dark tho. 


The person below me wants to get baked and bubbly in the tub!:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 6, 2008)

True just put a flat screen in above the tub. Made me feel like scarface minus the cigar add a dubbie.

The person below me can't wait for the ice cream man to come again.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2008)

False.

TPBM has a back ache.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 7, 2008)

*true 


the person below me is eating breakfast*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 7, 2008)

*False*

*The person below me is doing a bong hit :hubba: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 7, 2008)

True, cocoa pops lol

The person below me has an expensive day approaching.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 7, 2008)

*true got to pay for car repairs this afternoon :hairpull:

the person below me is going to have fun later *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 7, 2008)

You making me an offer?


The person below me needs to cut the lawn.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 7, 2008)

False

did it on Saturday, gettin hot in the compost bin right now...........

The person below me got more paint on themselves this weekend than they did on there walls n ceilings


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 7, 2008)

Paint everywhere apart from where it should be.

The person below me has a broken chisel


----------



## Melissa (Jul 7, 2008)

*false 

the person below me is attempting diy *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 7, 2008)

True, painters and decoraters are in :rofl:

The person below me has a thunderstorm.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

*False, the closest thunder boomers are in Milwaukee.  Bright and sunny here  :woohoo: *

* ThePersonBelowMe is going to get some yard work done if they can find the dang gardening tools hidden by the OldLady :rofl:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2008)

False!

The person below me will be spending time in the sweet sunshine today.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 7, 2008)

False, haven't seen any sun in nearly 3 weeks ... just rain rain rain

The person below me is eating pasta for dinner


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 7, 2008)

False, im about to go out to an Indian restaurant

(I know what your saying about the sun :rofl

The person below me has a bald spot.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 7, 2008)

False my hair is just afraid of my forehead 

TPBM is getting rained on today.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 7, 2008)

True. lots and lots of non stop rain.

(Just back from the Indian, the food is a chicken Bhuna, Lamb tikka massala, chicken shaslick, peshwari naan, tandoori roti, 7 papadoms, 2 pilau rice, goa king prawn with garlic and an Indian beer called Cobra, wow man I feel so full)

The person below me has just had a hair cut.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

*True I did, the 3rd left one from the back, it was looking a bit shabby  :rofl:

BTW, food looks great :goodposting:*
*
TPBM has gotten a nice surprise from afar *:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2008)

The person above knows more than told lol, yes true.

The person below me feels frustration with something that happened today.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 8, 2008)

The person below me is up far too late


----------



## Melissa (Jul 8, 2008)

*false its still early 10.30pm  for me im a night owl 



the person below me wishes they were still in bed *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 9, 2008)

*False i love getting up at 3:00 AM every morning *

*The person below me loves fishing*


----------



## Melissa (Jul 9, 2008)

*trueish :giggle: when i do go i love it but can also go months on end without fishing

the person below me 
is a genius *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 9, 2008)

False, I'm no genius but wouldn't consider myself a fool

The person below me likes camping


----------



## Melissa (Jul 9, 2008)

*true  planning on going in the holidays 


the person below me is ordering goods on the internet*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 9, 2008)

Correct lol

The person below me can hear an aeroplane


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2008)

True!  Major airport about 15 miles away.  

The person below me just ate some fresh fruit


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 9, 2008)

I just finished eating a cherry 

The person below me has a scar.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 9, 2008)

True, have a few of them

The person below has tattoos


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 9, 2008)

False, nuthin I want permanently stuck on my bod yet.

The person below me is thinking about a long vacation.


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 9, 2008)

False, even tho i wish i was on a vacation, could use i long nap.

The person below me forgot to trim their nose hairs today.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 9, 2008)

*true, I thought they were supposed to grow like dreads  :rofl:  *

*TPBM has just smoked a bud of something delicious :bong1:*


----------



## grinder (Jul 9, 2008)

i dont have nose hairs and im straight i only smoke weed


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

well i got many many scars, a tat and didnt trim up today. im i still the person below? 

person below me is typing with one hand


----------



## fragglemills (Jul 9, 2008)

false i swim like a fish


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 9, 2008)

true, im typing with one hand

TPBM is about to log out and take a shower


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 9, 2008)

False, shower? What's a shower?!

TPBM is going to eat space cakes very soon.


----------



## grinder (Jul 9, 2008)

False I Was Taught By A Lifeguard No Lie

The Person Below Me Grows Only Veggies


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

false, person below me sh!t doesnt stick


----------



## grinder (Jul 9, 2008)

true my sh!t dont stick
person  below me grows in soil


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 9, 2008)

True i do grow in soil

TPBM uses superthrive


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

wish i could type an extremely annoying sound. false.

person below me grows hydro


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 9, 2008)

False hydro setup=money i dont have at the moment

TPBM sure check out my myspace


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

(most annoying sound in the world) [email protected] myspace.

TPBM needs to post something...................


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Jul 10, 2008)

True. I've posted something.

TPBM will smoke a bowl for me and shotgun me one through the internet because I'm out.


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

down to my last, here ya go brrrrooooooooooo.... hhmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

TPBM needs to smoka one for me now


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 10, 2008)

I will smoke one later for you 

The person below me likes mint chocolate.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 10, 2008)

*True, and I happen to have some right here in freezer :rofl: *

*TPBM has been trying to get their bong lit with this flame* *  hxxp://www.flamingcursor.com/* :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 12, 2008)

False, I prefer one of these ...

The person below me can still see snow.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 12, 2008)

*true, I can see SNOWwhite.  However, I was flying yesterday and saw some snow in the canadian mountains.*

*ThePersonBelowMe is playing good music and getting stoned * 
:bong1: :stoned:


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 12, 2008)

*ALWAYS..... *


*Teh purrsun bewol me wint to pbublik skule  *


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 12, 2008)

True

Boarded for 5years

The person below me played RUGBY at school


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 12, 2008)

does that peson below you drive a ford and have job or is that false?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 13, 2008)

I dont drive a ford and yes I have a job, some wouldnt call it a job, but it pays bills.

The person below me has touched an Elephant.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 13, 2008)

False

The person below me just can't be arsed.......


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 13, 2008)

Everything has a price.

The person below me feels unusually tired.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 13, 2008)

False

Absolutely nothing unusually about it................................... 

The person below me has been casing a sub office


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 13, 2008)

Im sure a couple could be found really easily.

The person below me prefers tea to coffee.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 13, 2008)

errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

what do u think

the person below me believes the end justifies the means


----------



## King Bud (Jul 13, 2008)

True.. and historically, I think this seems to be the case.

The person bellow me does not solely rely on school for their education?


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 13, 2008)

True i have learned moer from trial and error than any other way
The person below me has watched Super High Me like a 100 times...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2008)

False..what is that?  

The person below me just watched a bug fly across their computer screen.


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 14, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> False..what is that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 14, 2008)

True, true, true  

The person below has had their Weetabix


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2008)

Shredded wheat soaked in apple juice

The person below me has made home made wine or beer or spirits.


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Jul 14, 2008)

No. Always wanted to, but I can't drink anymore, so it'll never happen. I will, however, be growin' my own some day. 

The person below me is a medicinal user with a prescription.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 15, 2008)

False

The person below me has forgotten to update there GJ


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 15, 2008)

True, uh no! False! Huh? 


The person below me will not eat sausages for breakfast tommorrow.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2008)

True

The person below me is a night owl


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 16, 2008)

Quite correct.

The person below me has food particles in their keyboard.


----------



## grinder (Jul 17, 2008)

false no job and no car


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 17, 2008)

True! and 'other particulites'.:hubba: 

The person below me gorges on nacho chips and bean dip!


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 17, 2008)

True.. I love Nacho dips 

The person bellow me is growing illegal substances


----------



## thebest (Jul 17, 2008)

True

The person below me is listening to Lil Wayne


----------



## thebest (Jul 17, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Quite correct.
> 
> The person below me has food particles in their keyboard.


lmao is that really your shirt?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2008)

False-

The person below me has an aching back


----------



## thebest (Jul 17, 2008)

TRUE

I was cleaning ALL DAY!!!!

The person below me is new to this site


----------



## Melissa (Jul 18, 2008)

*false i think,, been here 10 mths so fairly new :tokie:


the person below me smokes but doesnt grow *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2008)

True- I grew last year tho.  

The person below me still has an aching back.  Sigh.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 19, 2008)

False ive never had it.

The person below me can see the sea from where they are sitting.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 19, 2008)

Quiet right... The sea is all around us... We leave on the Beach 

The person bellow me has a Job he/she doesn't enjoy...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 19, 2008)

True, its called looking after teenagers praying for the day they leave home.

The person below me just broke wind.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 19, 2008)

False

Just had 20 winks

The person below me wishes KEVIN would do more than Grunt


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 19, 2008)

Agreed, I often call him a lazy grunt, something like that anyway.

The person below me is about to get a smoke in them.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 19, 2008)

Nope


But I wish I had some TAR

The person below me has to go out again...........................
Eat too much...........................
Drink too much......................
and
Go to bed far too late................................


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 19, 2008)

*False...TRUE...False...VERY TRUE!

The person below me is a computer nerd like me?*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 19, 2008)

So then megan, whats your cell number? :hubba: 

The person below me likes looking up.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 19, 2008)

False i keep my head down.

TPBM is going to be drinking this evening


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2008)

TRUE!!!  Dave & Busters here we come.  

The person below me is in a great mood


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 20, 2008)

*I Love Dave and Busters! lol

TRUE!!! Great Mood! 

The person below me is in love?*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 20, 2008)

True, blimey I never realised how confusing love can be!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love

The person below me likes baking cakes, normal ones lol.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 20, 2008)

false

I am just baking in the French sunshine.................

The person below me goes slug n snail hunting by torch light


----------



## Melissa (Jul 20, 2008)

true :rofl:



the person below me is going out for sunday lunch


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 20, 2008)

False

Getting ready to take some cuttings........................

The person below me wishes the sky was blue and the sun was shinning


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 20, 2008)

*FALSE...Its already is blue and shinning here! 


The person below me went to bed to late and got up to early?*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 20, 2008)

To true

the person below me is Puffin Afatty


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 20, 2008)

C'est pas lui Uncle! C'est moi!

The person Below me is Not An American!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 20, 2008)

c'est vrai


la personne au-dessous de moi

cultive dans le jardin


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 20, 2008)

True! the tomatos are coming long nicely.

The person below me will not have read this thread from the first post!


----------



## Melissa (Jul 21, 2008)

*true but i have read alot of it :doh:

the person below me is about to have a shower *


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 21, 2008)

False

I have 1 a week

whether I need it or not......................... 

The person below me has some news they would like to share


----------



## thebest (Jul 21, 2008)

True
My plants are looking great! And im about to get high as a kite with no string!

The person below me is going to meet me up there


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 21, 2008)

TRUE...Burnin' one as I type...

The person below me likes the smell of their own farts.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 21, 2008)

False...not a big fan of farts
  The person below me is a first time grower...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 21, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> False...not a big fan of farts
> The person below me is a first time grower...


 
Liar! "everybody likes their own brand!" haha:hubba: 

FALSE: Eventhough I might as well be...


----------



## Rambler (Jul 21, 2008)

true i like the smell of my own farts lol!
true im a first tme grower.

*THE PERSON BELOW ME IS A BONG ADDICT*


----------



## thebest (Jul 21, 2008)

False
I am a Blunt addict
The person Below me is a Huge Fan of Three 6 Mafia


----------



## Rambler (Jul 21, 2008)

False .
Im a classic rock fan.

THE PERSON BELOW ME SMOKES DRUM.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 22, 2008)

True, I prefer G V though.


The person below me likes an afternoon snooze.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 22, 2008)

True

Gota hide from this summer sun some how

The person below me, would like to see some summer sun


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 22, 2008)

False

But it could well have been TRUE

:laugh: If Hippy had got here before me:laugh: 


The person below me is picture hunting, n not reading the text


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 22, 2008)

True.

:shocked: My secret is out! :shocked:

The person below me fancies a cold beer.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh man

what I would do for a nice pint of Guinness right now...........

The person below me is a TEASE


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 30, 2008)

False.

The person below me is due for a birthday party soon!


----------



## Dadgumit (Jul 30, 2008)

You're right! (I'm due to show up at someone elses'!) lol

The person below me is one heck of a good cook!


----------



## thebest (Jul 31, 2008)

True
The person below me is high


----------



## Melissa (Jul 31, 2008)

*false 



the person below me is having a good day *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 31, 2008)

*True  :bong1:  

TPBM wants to tell a secret to the world  :hubba:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 2, 2008)

Once upon a time there was an innocent plant called cannabis . . .

The person below me is hungry.


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 2, 2008)

True

Hungry to Lean More

The person below me has not made contact with an old friend overseas, for a while


----------



## White Widow (Aug 2, 2008)

Actualy your right,

The person bellow me will predict the future!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 2, 2008)

*true i predict that tomorro is sunday :giggle:



the person below me is running low on bud *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 2, 2008)

false, im running low on hash oil
TPBM has over 1400 new posts since their last visit


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 2, 2008)

False

The person below me has been Fishing today


----------



## Melissa (Aug 2, 2008)

*fa[lse 


tpbm is high on life right now /B]*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 2, 2008)

*True Melissa, but my SnowWhite helps alot too :bong1: :rofl:*

*TPBM is going to have a barbeque on this sunny summer weekend, unless of course you are down under, then I'd guess you'd be throwing another log on the fire  :hubba:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 2, 2008)

TRUE !!!!

I have it lit right this moment 

The person below me can hear a bell.


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 2, 2008)

False

But I can Hear FatBoySlim

The parties gettin STARTED

The person below me cooks but does not clean up


----------



## Melissa (Aug 2, 2008)

*true aint that what children are for :rofl: j/k




the person below me likes chilli burgers *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 2, 2008)

Now this isnt fair without pictures, so your challenge is to cook some and show us!

The person below me feels a need for sugar.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 2, 2008)

*True, I do feel a bit low, maybe a beer would perk me up some :hubba:

TPBM is wondering if they should try another strain in the fall *


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Sorry...Whats a TPBM?  Starting a new strain in a couple months!

The person below me is in love?*


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 3, 2008)

errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

no trick questions please  

The person below me stays up too late too often


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Everyday pretty much. I'm a night owl for sure.

The person below me would love to meet me?*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 4, 2008)

True

If you get an ounce out and say help yourself and take home whats left 

The person below me is very happy.


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 4, 2008)

True Im happy becasue i woke up again this morning 

TPBM has to go out and decapitate the verge today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2008)

False....the grass has quit growing in this 105+ heat.  

The person below me is getting excited for their up coming vacation.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 4, 2008)

*My Vacation started in 2000, but the OldLady gets back from Her vacation in europe today or tomorrow, so I'd have to say False, MY vacation is just ending :rofl:

TPBM is going to have chicken for lunch :hubba:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 4, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> False....the grass has quit growing in this 105+ heat.


 
:rofl:

This was taken less than 3 mins ago, its about 10 inches tall and today is the first dry day ive had in 2 weeks to get it done 

True Puffin, chicken pies lol

The person below me has a wrist ache.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 4, 2008)

false my ankles ache
TPBM has eaten peanut butter and banana sandwichs
sooo goood


----------



## Dadgumit (Aug 7, 2008)

Couldn't be MORE true!

The person below me has a pet cat.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 7, 2008)

*true 2 of them 

the person below me has a delivery due in the post *


----------



## smokybear (Aug 10, 2008)

False. I'm too poor to order anything....

The person below me is getting drunk right now!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 11, 2008)

False, I've decided to stop until Christmas to see if I can manage it.

The person below me likes blue footwear.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 11, 2008)

*false unless somebody want to give me these jimmy choos :hubba:View attachment jimmy choos.bmp
*





the person below me is planning a shopping trip


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 11, 2008)

*True, very true. Hunting season is coming up and I need to replentish my supplies of human scent remover and deer attractant scents :clap:

TPBM is going to try to expand their world of friends today :hubba:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2008)

False- just back from vacation and feeling grumpy and anti-social.  

TPBM just had pasta for lunch.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 15, 2008)

false-
he had a pot brownie and some herbal tea...

the person below me is spending wayyyyyyy too much time looking at their plants..


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 15, 2008)

True - I love my plants

The person below me loves my plants aswell...


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 15, 2008)

the person below me still pees his barbie sheets (teen star edition).


----------



## Melissa (Aug 15, 2008)

*false cause im a she 


the person below me likes taking a risk?*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 15, 2008)

*True, I do enjoy it, must be the bad boy in me :aok:

TPBM has flipped the lights to 12/12 :farm:*


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 15, 2008)

True, 2 weeks ago.

TPBM is looking forward to the fall harvest.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 15, 2008)

TRUE! I'm drooling over the colas popping up, October couldn't come sooner  
  TPBM just came from the Bong Hitters Club...


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 15, 2008)

*False.  But will check it out!

Person below me HATES herms as much as me!*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 15, 2008)

TRUE...I HATE HERMIES SOOO MUCH...Hermies are the reason i'm about to give up growing bagseed and get some good genetics...

  TPBM loves to hunt...


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 15, 2008)

fasle...

the person below me likes to steal slippers


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 16, 2008)

Ive never seen a pair so wouldnt know !

What are they?

The person below me likes Caviar.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

false...the person below me is a Grower of great Bud!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

True....lol...did my own..lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

the person below me is an awesome indevidual...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

yes I am..thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

the person below me likes spinach


----------



## Melissa (Aug 16, 2008)

*true :rofl:



the person below me is sailing today?*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 16, 2008)

* True, I just got back from flying a glider, kinda like sailing in the sky, it is soooo much fun, very quiet too, nice place to smoke a bowl

TPBM is going shopping and going to eat lunch out of doors*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 16, 2008)

true.....going to buy bloom nutes and i like to eat on my back patio

TPBM fills their bongs with tabasco sauce......and drinks it after smoking through it


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 16, 2008)

False.... Whats TPBM?

The person below me likes to be below me


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 16, 2008)

It stands for The Person Below Me

Incorrect, im not below you, im not above you, were all equal

The person below me has a tooth missing.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 16, 2008)

*false


the person below me 
is about to start cooking*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 16, 2008)

True

The person below me likes BBQ.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

True..oh yeah...cooking now  the person below me hates Hermies


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> False.... Whats TPBM?
> 
> The person below me likes to be below me


 

:rofl: :rofl: 





ostpicsworthless: 



TPBM...Likes to be held


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 16, 2008)

False-

TPBM likes back rubs.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 16, 2008)

*True, and Front Rubs tooo :rofl:

TPBM is getting some sun soon :hubba: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

True...Im heading to Lake...


TPBM  is Smoking a joint


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 16, 2008)

False...I'm smoking a blunt

TPBM is rolling a fatty.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 16, 2008)

False...I'm a bowl/bong kinda person ...:bongin:

 TPBM  ran into some poison ivy...and i suppose they regret it


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 16, 2008)

True... My balls were itching so bad.

TPBM has the coolest bong ever.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 17, 2008)

False, I use a Hookah.

The person below me has 2 Penis's

hxxp://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_1315211.html

xx to tt


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 17, 2008)

Um false.  

TPBM wants to go back to bed.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 17, 2008)

false...i gotta work in the garden
TPBM got impatient and nute burned their crop with bloom nutes


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 18, 2008)

False, I give full strength bloom nutes every watering and the plants are loving it!

The person below me burnt themself recently.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 18, 2008)

*true yesterday getting the roast out of the oven 



tpbm is going to chopp a tree today *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 18, 2008)

True to a degree, then again maybe not all of it.

The person below me likes the feel of wood


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 18, 2008)

the person below me just farted and enjoyed the smell


----------



## Melissa (Aug 18, 2008)

*false :rofl:


the person below me is dunking biscuits in a cuppa tea/coffee
*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 18, 2008)

False, im sitting with a pint of lime cordial.

The person below me needs to change a light bulb.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 18, 2008)

*true ,,,in the bathroom 



tpbm is eating cheese*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 18, 2008)

False

TPBM needs to go grocery shopping but doesn't feel like it.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 18, 2008)

False...i couldn't go grocery shoppin' if i wanted  
  TPBM is moving right now...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 18, 2008)

*True,  my fingers are moving, my heart is beating and :bong1: I've just inhaled/exhaled heartily :rofl:

TPBM is growing a very nice garden :hubba: *


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 18, 2008)

very,very,very true.....waiting om my 1000w HPS to flower with ASAP

TPBM has a spot on the couch thay smells like bong water


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 18, 2008)

False

The person below me has kids.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 18, 2008)

*True, and Grandkids even :woohoo:

TPBM has gone to the market, but forgotten an important item :hubba:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 18, 2008)

False...but someone forgot to pick up my hot-dogs for me tho...Mac cheese and Weiners  ...

TPBM is hittin' the bong...


----------



## is_this_reality328 (Aug 18, 2008)

half true. we actually just got finished with some two toke......

TPBM is homophobic?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2008)

False
TPBM   likes to here themself speak


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2008)

False- 

TPBM is wearing green.


----------



## stoneylove (Aug 19, 2008)

False, white and some blue. 

TPBM just picked a booger.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2008)

False-

The person below me spent a lot of $$$ recently.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 19, 2008)

True and some days I wish I hadnt :hairpull: 

The person below me colours their hair to hide the grey :shocked:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2008)

False!  I have no grey and I am 38.  Knock on wood!!!

TPBM-is watching the Olympics.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 19, 2008)

MMMM 38 .... spoken by a woman ... typed on the net .... thats 43 at least

Correct, I watch a lot of the olympics, I prefer winter olympics but the summer will do 

The person below me knows how to play Quoits.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Aug 19, 2008)

Play what?  I had to look it up!

TPBM - talks to their self sometimes.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 19, 2008)

*true usually when on the computer :rofl:


the person below me is allways right *


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 19, 2008)

I know I am...

The person below me likes to look at pictures of marijuana for comfort and I'm right.. ask melissa im always right


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 19, 2008)

Not really Sir... Not right this time.. I prefer smoking for comfort 

The person below me Only smokes weed.. No cigarettes...


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 19, 2008)

false i smoke both.

TPBM has to go and do school supply shopping today.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 19, 2008)

*False, I dont need school supplies anymore, and the kids are all grown too, perhaps I could shop for some of the Grandkids, eh  :rofl:

TPBM has a big dog, but it doesnt bite :hubba:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2008)

true

TPBM...sucks at sports


----------



## Melissa (Aug 19, 2008)

*true





tpbm is eating waffles for breakfast *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2008)

true  with chocolate chips


TPBM  forgot what they was going to post


----------



## Melissa (Aug 19, 2008)

*false just searching the boards 



tpbm  likes giving out rep *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2008)

True...true..

TPBM  eats prawns with dirty fingers


----------



## Melissa (Aug 19, 2008)

*false i like eating them  with clean fingers


tpbm is going to work soon  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2008)

False not for another hour or so..lol

TPBM    showers everyday....cause they need it..lol..


----------



## Melissa (Aug 19, 2008)

*false i bath everyday cause i like to be clean 


tpbm likes playing on the nintendo *


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 19, 2008)

True i still play my 8 bit 

TPBM has green eyes


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 19, 2008)

false, i have brown eyes

tpbm likes to look at guy's butts for comparison of their own


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2008)

False...

The person below me is having surgery soon.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 19, 2008)

false. The person below me is smoking hashish as they read this...


----------



## pinkpetals61 (Aug 19, 2008)

false, but i wish....

TPBM is at work....:hitchair:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 19, 2008)

true..but i work in my garden


TPBM has a really high electric bill


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2008)

True..gotta love these hot summers.  

TPBM is enjoying a nice cold beer and is about to go smoke.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2008)

True

TPBM  is getting rained on


----------



## painterdude (Aug 20, 2008)

the person above me doesn't eat goat meat


----------



## painterdude (Aug 20, 2008)

woops, screwed up, went above instead of below.....must be a sign.....so, the person below me is drinking wine out of a coffee cup


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> True
> 
> TPBM  is getting rained on


True, it is raining....And false- no goat meat.....TPBM- is kind of a ding bat.LMAO


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 20, 2008)

who told you!
TPBM can "fart" with there armpit


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 20, 2008)

false.. i fart using my butt

tpbm likes acting like they are on the fone in front of ppl and reading 2 week old messages on their cell phone infront of ppl to look cool


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 20, 2008)

False, I do actually get texts all through the day.

The person below me once got thier finger stuck in a hole.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 20, 2008)

*Well that is TRUE, my finger is still stuck into this wedding band hole for almost 29 yrs and :angrywife: the OldLady says I cant take it off :hitchair: 

TPBM is going to water the garden today in shorts :hubba:*


----------



## Melissa (Aug 20, 2008)

*false its raining 


tpbm is
wondering what to grow next *


----------



## painterdude (Aug 20, 2008)

true Mel, am wondering if 'purps' really enjoy a complete lack of sunshine during the growing season......any sugestions

the person below me talks to their plants as if they were people who would listen to every word


----------



## Melissa (Aug 20, 2008)

true


tpbm is eating cakes


----------



## HMAN (Aug 20, 2008)

False. I'm smoking some hash......

tpbm is typing barefoot.


----------



## tess (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi all Thought i'd be a geek n Mingle ha ha and be one of those ppl that dont rely understand whats going on because im always a wee bit too stoned ha ha........


The Person Below me Is watchin Television and on the computer Whilst gagging for a Spliff!!!


??? who knows if i even get the hang of this


----------



## stoneylove (Aug 20, 2008)

False, cant watch tv and use the computer at the same time.

TPBM is waiting for dinner to be ready.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 21, 2008)

*false its morning 


tpbm wishes they were back in bed *


----------



## RaoulDuke (Aug 21, 2008)

False.  Going to bed in about an hour.

TPBM has at least one Cheech & Chong movie.


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 21, 2008)

False i dont have any of them 

TPBM is planting seeds today.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2008)

false  I WISH

TPBM   is smoking a joint


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2008)

False unfortunately.    And nothing would be better then to smoke a joint.  Blue mood.

TPBM- is going out tonight and has a designated driver.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 21, 2008)

*True, and here is a pic of him, looks pretty dependable to me, eh  :rofl:*

*TPBM is a cat person  :hubba:*


----------



## painterdude (Aug 21, 2008)

True, have two cats, 'Pearl' and 'Nubi



the person below me also has two cats


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2008)

False, but I have 2 dogs and 5 hermit crabs.  

TPBM- Misses someone they lost.


----------



## HMAN (Aug 21, 2008)

True. Lost my sister a few months back.

tpbm is watching a storm roll in.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2008)

False- for the 1st time in 5 days, it's actually sunny and dry!

TPBM- is down in the dumps.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 21, 2008)

*true till i smoked a joint 



tpbm 
is eating icecream *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2008)

False- not hungry

TPBM needs a bath.  PU!


----------



## mclovin09 (Aug 21, 2008)

TRUE!

i do need to take a shower.

The person below me likes to eat Quizno's?


----------



## stoneylove (Aug 21, 2008)

True, although I'd take subway every time.

TPBM cracks their knuckles.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2008)

True- on occassion.

TPBM is about to crack open beer #1 for the day.


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 21, 2008)

*False...This will be #4 for the day. 

TPBM Lives near me I'm pretty sure. *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2008)

True....what, maybe an hour away?  

TPBM is about to go outside with beer #2 and smoke a hoober.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 21, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> True....what, maybe an hour away?
> 
> TPBM is about to go outside with beer #2 and smoke a hoober.


 
*Close enuf Mom, I'm drinking single malt and sittin on the deck fixin to watch the sunset over the brockway mountain  *

*TPBM is going to watch a terrible movie tonight :hubba:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2008)

false- going to a local wannabe irish pub with a girlfriend for drinks.

TPBM still hasnt smoked just yet, but anytime now.


----------



## HMAN (Aug 21, 2008)

False, been smoking since I woke up.

tpbm is thinking about MJ


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2008)

Correct, I just had a wake and bake  

The person below me likes fresh bread warm straight from the oven.


----------



## tess (Aug 22, 2008)

Correct im partial to a slice now and again Lol with nice butter on top...none of that cheap swagg....

TPBM Loves daytime telly


----------



## Melissa (Aug 22, 2008)

*false /true/false/true ,,,carnt make my mind up :giggle:


the person below me ,,,
cannot wait for the new school term to start :48:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2008)

True, the little *^*&%$*! darlings 

OMG dont mention Jeremy Kyle or I will break the no swearing rule :rofl:

The person below me has a takeaway on a friday night.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 22, 2008)

*true ,,,,,,,i love jeremy kyle its trailor trash at its best :rofl:



tpbm is wondering who jeremy kyle is *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 22, 2008)

*  TRUE :rofl: YOU got that right Melissa  

TPBM is going to get breakfast right now :hubba:*


----------



## pinkpetals61 (Aug 22, 2008)

false...i already had breakfast....

tpbm needs to wash those dirty dishes!  
lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2008)

True.  It never ends with my family of 5.

TPBM is getting a new laptop soon.


----------



## painterdude (Aug 22, 2008)

partly true, am considering a new iBook for the wife for Birthday in October

the person below me has never split wood


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2008)

True, tho I've probably split a few hairs.  

TPBM- is feelin no pain.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 22, 2008)

*True, I have my meds handy :bong1: :bong1:

TPBM is gonna help US catch a Martian and sell pics to the media  :rofl:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2008)

Someone call the press.

The person below me once fell off a bicycle.


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 22, 2008)

*True and it as very embarrasing! lol

TPBM Doesnt wanna go to work today (unless they have a stay at home "job" like me) *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2008)

I am a mom, I never get a day off from my job.  

TPBM is nice and toasty.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 22, 2008)

*true, and eating a buster bar :rofl:

TPBM needs to pick some of those ripe tomatoes :hubba: *


----------



## Melissa (Aug 22, 2008)

*false my plant died :rofl:



tpbm is eating ribs*


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 22, 2008)

false not eatin

mellisa i've spent so much time below you lately i feel like i should buy you dinner.. jk

tpbm is stoned


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 22, 2008)

True! I've been stoned all day... Today was my day off...

TPBM likes Magic Mushrooms :yay:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 22, 2008)

*Are you kidding me, I love shrooms, wild, tame, magic or otherwise :rofl:  True :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I'm a real funguy 

TPBM is thinking of having a steak for supper, complete with shrooms :hubba:*


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 22, 2008)

No man, I already had some pasta for dinner... It's 11PM here...

TPBM Is unemployed!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2008)

False

TPBM is eating fish tonight


----------



## HMAN (Aug 22, 2008)

False. Chicken and Noodles

tpbm is about to mow the lawn.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2008)

False-

TPBM is playing on their new laptop.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2008)

true

TPBM  is real HIGH


----------



## gmo (Aug 23, 2008)

^^^TRUE and clear minded too.

The person below me is getting ready to harvest a bountiful crop of our favorite plant.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2008)

False


TPBM is going to bed.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2008)

False


TPBM is watching TV


----------



## painterdude (Aug 23, 2008)

sooooooooo true......digging the Olympics tonight.....

TPBM is not as depressed as I am (chainsaw won't start)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2008)

True, im never depressed, I wouldnt even know what its like.

The person below me has just written a letter.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 23, 2008)

false.. i don't know how to write

the person below me wants to play in the arcade


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 23, 2008)

true... I want to play in the arcade so I had to post 2 times a day and here they are

the person below me is listening to some music that has marijuana in it


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 23, 2008)

false, its too early for tunes
The person below me is in 2nd week of flower


----------



## Melissa (Aug 23, 2008)

*false 5 weeks in 



tpbm has had a nice surprize this morning *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2008)

False


TPBM  is going to get wet today


----------



## Melissa (Aug 23, 2008)

*nope we have sunshine :woohoo:

the person below me is going out to  catch breakfast  this morning?
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2008)

TRUE...well I hope


TPBM is kidless  today


----------



## Melissa (Aug 23, 2008)

*true :hubba:

tpbm is going to stay high alll day *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2008)

TRUE

TPBM  is enjoying the company of a good friend


----------



## Melissa (Aug 23, 2008)

*true are u psychic :giggle:


tpbm is using flavoured rips to roll today *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 23, 2008)

False ... don't like flavoured papers. Contaminates the taste of the weed.

TPBM has had a falling out with someone they know.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2008)

False

TPBM is still tired..lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *true are u psychic :giggle:*
> 
> 
> *tpbm is using flavoured rips to roll today *


 


TRUE 



TPBM  is about to go out


----------



## Melissa (Aug 23, 2008)

*true in about 1/2 hr


tpbm is drinking coffee and eating muffins *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2008)

true/false....waffles again


TPBM is wearing pink today


----------



## Melissa (Aug 23, 2008)

*false blue 


tpbm is wearing shorts *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2008)

False, I dont do shorts

The person below me is just starting to see buds form.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 23, 2008)

*true :woohoo:




tpbm wants what hippys just ate *


----------



## Melissa (Aug 23, 2008)

*true:rofl:



tpbm now needs a cuppa tea *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2008)

You want to taste my partners faff?

The person below me is sitting in silence.


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 23, 2008)

False! Going to the beach...

TPBM is going on holidays soon


----------



## smokybear (Aug 23, 2008)

False. I'm getting ready to do a career change though!

TPBM is getting ready to go to work..


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 23, 2008)

False, finished all my work for today. The person below bought a lottery ticket today.


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 23, 2008)

*False.  

The person below me is gonna get VERY drunk tonight?*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmmmm, true maybe.

TPBM- has spent wayy too much money lately,


----------



## smokybear (Aug 23, 2008)

True. Blowing it hand over fist...!

TPBM just had McDonalds.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2008)

False- but I did make homemade burgers.  

TPBM is drinking an imported beer.  YUM!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 23, 2008)

False im drinking vodka  
TPBM is getting ready to go out to night woohoo party time lol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 23, 2008)

false.....i'm  pruning buds right now and getting them ready to dry    
TPBM wants to be doing the same


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 24, 2008)

False! 

TPBM is legal to grow


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 24, 2008)

false, i wish..
TPBM knows how to play Cribbage


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 24, 2008)

False I haven't even heard of this 

TPBM Goes to work Stoned


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2008)

TRUE<TRUE

TPBM  Is about to attend CHURCH


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 24, 2008)

false, never been
TPBM was a boy scout or brownie


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2008)

True

TPBM is smoking a joint


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 24, 2008)

True... I just had to put it down... Baby's awake...

TPBM has kids...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2008)

TRUE...3

TPBM  is haveing a GREAT DAY


----------



## Melissa (Aug 24, 2008)

*false 



tpbm is eating chocolate *


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2008)

False, but now u have me craving it.  Gee thanks.  

TPBM is still in their jammies.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 24, 2008)

Nope ... don't wear "jammies"

The person below believes in aliens


----------



## Melissa (Aug 24, 2008)

*true  lol



tpbm is going to a party tonight *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 24, 2008)

False lol i did last night still hung over 
TPBM- is going on vacation soon


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2008)

False.  Today is the last day of summer vacation.  Kids go back to school tomorrow YAY!!!  

TPBM- has a headache.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 24, 2008)

True had one all day lol. boy i cant wait for the kids to go back to school 2 more days here lol
TPBM- wont have to hide to smoke during the day soon lol


----------



## Melissa (Aug 24, 2008)

*false 


tpbm wishes there children went back to school tomorro*


----------



## Melissa (Aug 24, 2008)

*true lol 2 more weeks :hairpull:


tpbm is smoking a joint *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 24, 2008)

*False, I dont do paper anymore, I prefer a glass bong :bong1:*

*TPBM is going fishing and will do very well* :hubba:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 24, 2008)

*false



tpbm is looking forward to hunting *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 24, 2008)

*true, less than 8 days away :woohoo:

TPBM is going to have a barbeque soon :hubba:*


----------



## Melissa (Aug 25, 2008)

*false ,,,,rain :doh:


tpbm is enjoying the bank holiday monday *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 25, 2008)

Sure am, Im about to go away for the day and night, back tom morn, im going to a food fayre, stopping in a travelodge, pub next door to it that does food, and taking a gm with me :hubba: 

Pics will follow :rofl:

The person below me likes Rubies.


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 25, 2008)

RUBIES?? My grandma likes those...

The Person bellow me loves Cold Beer


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2008)

TRUE HELL YES!

TPBM can't contain their excitement


----------



## mclovin09 (Aug 25, 2008)

true...i can't

uhmmm the person below me likes chipotle?


----------



## Melissa (Aug 28, 2008)

*false  dont know what that is 



tpbm is annoying someone *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 28, 2008)

False, annoyed by something is more like it, my cat decided to attack my feet at 4am and dug her claws in :argue: 

The person below me is having a bad hair day.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 28, 2008)

*false its falling into place this morning :rofl:


the person below me has put antiseptic on their scratches lol*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 28, 2008)

False, I used neem oil, well true in a way, it has many many uses.

The person below me has a bad habit of not throwing empty pens away and when they pick a pen up its always the empty one.

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8MsIpkqZuI


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 28, 2008)

true, same with lighters!
TPBM doesnt shave much


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 28, 2008)

True, it makes me itchy.

The person below me hates paper cuts (they sting for hours!)


----------



## Melissa (Aug 28, 2008)

*true 



tpbm is wants a new camera *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 28, 2008)

True ... would love a professional digital slr ... someday maybe

The person below me is hungry


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 28, 2008)

*Yes, I am, I gotta raid the fridge for some leftovers :rofl:

TPBM is going to get an extra special treat today :hubba:*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, electricity bill just came through the door  

The person below me is unfit


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 28, 2008)

True, but I walk to the greenhouse and back 20 times a day :rofl:

The person below me likes looking at old Church's.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2008)

True-

TPBM needs a backrub


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 28, 2008)

true, i always need a back rub.

tpbm wants the rain to stop


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 28, 2008)

False

I want RAIN

The person below me has to give it back soon


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2008)

False...i think.  lol.

TPBM- saw a Dr today


----------



## is_this_reality328 (Aug 28, 2008)

False, I don't go to the doctor unless I'm near death. I prefer natural medicine!

TPBM lives in a city where the pot supply is dry (much like it is where I'm at!!!!)


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 28, 2008)

*False, everyone I know grows or knows someone who does and we have lots of smoke around here nowadays.  Just This week alone I have smoked Lemon Skunk, Haze, Willie NElson, White Widow, White Russian and a very nice thai that took 24 weeks and has tiny little buds. :stoned:*

TPBM is hoping to make a new growroom :hubba:


----------



## pinkpetals61 (Aug 28, 2008)

false...not too bad...

TPBM is itching to cut down that plant..


----------



## pinkpetals61 (Aug 28, 2008)

whoops, my bad. lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 29, 2008)

Correct, only 8 weeks to wait  

The person below me likes Orange soda.


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 29, 2008)

False I perfer grape soda. 

TPBM  wishes they were on vacation?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2008)

True!

TPBM- is drinking an ice cold soda


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 29, 2008)

True, as cold as cold can be, numb tongue.

The person below me likes to be massaged.


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 29, 2008)

*LOVE IT!  TRUE! 

TPBM  is going to the stock yards this weekend?*


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 29, 2008)

no false!

tpbm is planning on coming out of the closet next week.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 29, 2008)

6 months in a closet watching plants grow is a bit excessive, I would have been out after an hour or 4 

The person below me can still see a Christmas decoration from last year.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 29, 2008)

*true my cats are playing with one lol



tpbm is doing some DIY*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 29, 2008)

True (to a certain extent). I got sick of buying a new tree every year, and the mess of dry needles so we planted a small christmas tree in a pot a couple of years ago and it's been growing strong ever since. 

(grrr ... ya got there before me melissa)

The person below me wishes they could wake up tomorrow with a new identity.


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 29, 2008)

True

1 handed    

the person below me sometimes plays agony Aunt


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 29, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 1 handed
> 
> the person below me sometimes plays agony Aunt



oooooooops


go up 1

RBH was 2 fast 4 me


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 29, 2008)

Im not in the system 

The person below me has a yellow pen


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 29, 2008)

:rofl:

Err up 3


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 29, 2008)

False

Yellow Streak..............................maybe

Matt scares me...................:chuck: 

The person below me

Is gona move overseas soon/maybe/perhaps?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 29, 2008)

False, a proud Canadian
The person below me likes black lichorice


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2008)

False

TPBM eats black-eyed peas on New Years Day


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 29, 2008)

false, thats the oddest thing ive ever heard lol
TPBM likes palendromes
IMALASAGNAHANGASALAMI


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 30, 2008)

True ... are we not drawn onward, we few, drawn onward to new era  

The person below me is expecting something in the post


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 30, 2008)

Correct, it has arrived already.



> are we not drawn onward, we few, drawn onward to new era



Excellent! (I've just challenged all my contacts to find a better one :rofl

P.s. ..... The worlds longest Palindrome ... 72,046 letters 
17,259 words 

I got lost after line 37 :rofl:

hXXp://www.englishforums.com/English/LongestPalindrome/bvwzq/post.htm

XX to TT

The person below me has not got a middle name.


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 30, 2008)

False I even had two middle names at one point 

TPBM has got three cats at home...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2008)

False-

TPBM is expecting a phone call


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 30, 2008)

True...Waitin' for my mum to see what i want to eat  
  TPBM likes green beer


----------



## Bella420 (Aug 31, 2008)

False! I don't like green beer amber beer any beer! Blech!! 

TPBM is ready for new TV shows to come back! (esp LOST and Grey's Anatomy LOL)


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 31, 2008)

*True, insofaras all the hunting/fishing/shooting shows on the outdoor channels :rofl:

TPBM is thinking,  what a Freakin Brilliant Idea it was to nominate a Woman :Yay:  MVP has a new meaning today :rofl: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 2, 2008)

*False  

TPBM is lookin forward to cleaning house today  *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 2, 2008)

False


Been cleaning my new Work Shop

The person below me is in need of

Attitude Re-Adjustment


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 2, 2008)

True  (LOL)

TPBM is ready to tackle today


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 2, 2008)

False

I am ready to Kick Off........................:chuck: 

Big Style.............................:hairpull: 

Any1 got any :chillpill: ?

The person below me

Has a bad temper?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 2, 2008)

*True, most Folks are afraid of Me, if I'm angry  :rofl:*

*TPBM is a wonderful cook :hubba:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 2, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *True, most Folks are afraid of Me, if I'm angry  :rofl:*
> 
> *TPBM is a wonderful cook :hubba:*



True

N

helps me calm down

The person below me will be back later


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 2, 2008)

True...ha ha ha

TPBM has their work cut out for them today


----------



## Rambler (Sep 2, 2008)

False 

i have a day off.

TPBM has icecubes in the freezer


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 2, 2008)

*True, AND in my :bong1:*

*TPBM has been cleaning doves and preparing for a grilling :hubba:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 3, 2008)

True

I was preparing to be Grilled :holysheep: 

But

It never happened  


The person below me is so happy the Kids are back to School


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 3, 2008)

No woman will/can answer this question, they are all drunk celebrating freedom again at 9am.

The person below me recently had a flat tyre.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 3, 2008)

False ... I have a slow puncture ... I pump it once a week to stop it going flat

The person below me is happy with their broadband connection


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 3, 2008)

False

But I did have a bit of a 

BLOW OUT​
Yesterday  

The person below me needs more space 



:hairpull: 

RBH............................................

Again.............................................................


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 3, 2008)

I do.. Absolutely True...

TPBM is tripping on mushrooms


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 3, 2008)

*False, not today, I was staying in the open, few shrooms to trip on out in this sun  :rofl:*

*TPBM is getting ready for the special teal season friday* :woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 3, 2008)

False- surgery on Friday.  Gettin a new rack.   - shhhhhhhhh.  

TPBM- won't be around for a while.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 3, 2008)

False

the person below me

had the need to break a pane of glass the other day


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 3, 2008)

A Rack  

I see you in a different light Sm :hubba: 


False, I never broke it, a hammer did.

The person below me feels a need to be alone sometimes.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 3, 2008)

True

My cave gives me security  

The person below me is going to float more concrete soon  





 ​


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 3, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> False- surgery on Friday. Gettin a new rack.  - shhhhhhhhh.
> 
> TPBM- won't be around for a while.


 


ostpicsworthless:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 3, 2008)

LMAO

TPBM dislikes unkind people


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2008)

true
TPBM IS happy kids are back in school


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 3, 2008)

True- HELL YES!!!

TPBM is planning a camping trip


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 3, 2008)

True

Near a private Hospital with a new camera with a huge lens 

The person below me has a restraining order against them


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 3, 2008)

False  

TPBM needs a nap


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 4, 2008)

A coma is more like it. LOL. 
The person below me really should get a real job.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 4, 2008)

* :aok: True, at age 49 was a bit early to retire, However, now I get to smoke alot more often  :bong1:  *

*TPBM has a gift coming from a very special friend :hubba:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2008)

False...wish I did tho.

TPBM- has a lot to do today and needs to get off their computer.


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 4, 2008)

False... Not yet...

TPBM is working this weekend...


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 5, 2008)

False

The person below me is about to chat on yahooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 5, 2008)

False, I have a fuse box to fix.

The person below me is blind.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 5, 2008)

Who said that...................... 


The person below me got stuck in  

traffic chaos 

that has led to a renewed call for a long-awaited bypass in a Mi# W## town


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 6, 2008)

Why drive when you can fly 

The person below me likes getting up early.


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 6, 2008)

No way Hippy man... I hate it...
Do any stoners like to get up early???

TPBM has had two beers this morning


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 6, 2008)

False

The person below me is a Reds supporter


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 6, 2008)

No man...
Madridista For Life!

TPBM Missed all the fun Festivals this summer...


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 6, 2008)

true, hemp fest is over-rated
TPBM practices martial arts.


----------



## King Bud (Sep 6, 2008)

True. Used to train at a gym, now I train in my mind.

The person below me can sense high humidity in their joints (ouch)


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Sep 6, 2008)

False. 

The person below me said the word "unbelievable" today?


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 6, 2008)

Well now its true cause i had to jsut read ti but other than that i dont think i have today 

TPBM got rained on today :rant:


----------



## King Bud (Sep 6, 2008)

True, by the smoggy rain that makes you want to shower afterwards.

The person below me has a glass of wine and a piece of chocolate everyday


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

False

TPBM

Is going to get oily n dirty today


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2008)

Correct, dirty jobs to do.

The person below me needs to sort a leak out.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

The person below me, is *critically* behind in there GJ


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2008)

True, sometimes people have other things to do.

The person below me has blown a Yidaki


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 7, 2008)

Fakse im not a didjeridu player 

TPBM has to go and make the water leval in the toilet rise


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats a bit of a crap question to ask Dubb.

Nope.

The person below me thinks that Sunday is the best day of the week.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

False

But it is the 1st Day of the Week

TPBM

*SKIPPED* Lunch


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Sep 7, 2008)

true, almost everday 

TPBM 

hasn't smoked Res in a while


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

False

Had a little Draw today.....................

TPBM is gona try n make ghetto hash this yr


----------



## Melissa (Sep 7, 2008)

*false


tpbm

has school uniforms to get ready for tomorro*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

False

Civies in France

Just get on with the ironing Mel...........................

TPBM   May be going up Tib street soon


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

False

Tib St. MC ? really?

Tpbm is private messaging


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2008)

True, about 3 time an hour.

The person below me has big ears.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe

They burn from time to time

tpbm may be taking a cutting or 2 this week


----------



## King Bud (Sep 7, 2008)

Or 6 or 12.. my cutting to clone ratio is real amateur.. good thing it doesn't cost me anything

TPBM is already thinking about Halloween


----------



## IRISH (Sep 7, 2008)

false, deer hunting is on my mind, bow-hunting in peticular.
TPBM is thinking the same- come on bow season...


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 8, 2008)

False

tpbm is about to get a wake up txt


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 8, 2008)

False, im always the textee.

The person below me got up late.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 8, 2008)

false

right on time

GMT+1

TPBM is going round the wrekin


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 8, 2008)

False, too many hours drive away, although I have walked up it in my youth.

The person below me senses freedom fading.

A message? Thanks: 666


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 8, 2008)

Hu Ha Ha HA 

Many yrs ago then

must be a faded memory

freedom is an illusion

tpbm has to go on the School run and will be back later


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 8, 2008)

False, those days are long gone thank goodness.

This is honestly how I used to work :rofl:

The person below me has a similar set up.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 8, 2008)

False

The person below me is cutting it short?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 9, 2008)

False, if I cut it any shorter I wont have one.

The person below me is handy if you lose your key


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 9, 2008)

False


TWOK

But I know a girly who could help ya  

The person below me has misted the lower shoots


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 9, 2008)

False, to mist my plants would be a waste of time, perpetual rain constant does it for me.

The person below me fancies a bacon, egg, black pudding and mushroom toasted sandwich 3 inches thick.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 9, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: u2 are 2 funny 
*false


tpbm is waiting for a delivery and getting inpatient 
*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 9, 2008)

false

but 1 at 76.2mm sounds good

the person below me may meet up at xmas


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 9, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> false
> 
> but 1 at 76.2mm sounds good
> 
> the person below me may meet up at xmas




Yes true mel


but not ready yet..............................  


*the person below me may meet up at xmas
*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 10, 2008)

:bump: 



The person below me 

Fancies a Pint of Guinness?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 10, 2008)

False.

The person below me is in a panic.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 10, 2008)

*true 



tpbm is ever so helpfull  *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 10, 2008)

*I think so, TRUE, but just ask the OldLady :angrywife:  She seems to think I do nothing all day long other than :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *

*TPBM has a HUGE secret they are just busting at the seams to tell someone :rofl: *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 10, 2008)

False and True



tpbm needs to go shopping soon


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 10, 2008)

False

Do people still manually shop?, some do it all online 

The person below me still has a toy from thier childhood.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 10, 2008)

True

Somewhere I have an Model Enterprise ship that shoots orange disks
A couple of Space 1999 Model Space Ships
Evil canevil wind up stunt bike and rider :hubba: 

Fond memories

Tpbm has raced motorbikes


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 10, 2008)

True, P. Panthers.

gave up after 6 months, fed up of falling off :rofl:

the person below me is eating a buscuit.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 10, 2008)

false

tpbm

needs to empty there mail box


*
NOW*​


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 10, 2008)

True, I was busy, writing a song.

The person below me likes condensed milk.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 10, 2008)

true

tpbm likes to be kept in the loop


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 10, 2008)

False, if its passed to me, then so be it.

The person below me wants everything done quicker than it is.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 10, 2008)

False

tpbm has a short temper


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 10, 2008)

DAMN RIGHT!
TPBM puts ketchup on thier eggs
blah


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 10, 2008)

*True, on sandwiches I have, and mayo too  *

_*TPBM needs a stiff drink*_  :aok:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 10, 2008)

aah i could use one but don't prefer it ...so false , a nice fatty is much better  

  TPBM is really confused right now ...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

Correct, im sitting here wondering if I should fry my eggs or poach them to go with my bacon, tomatoes, mushrooms, fried bread and black pudding breakfast.

The person below me has a rip in a top they are wearing.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

False

preparation is the key  


TPBM was never much good at doing there homework?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 11, 2008)

false - i went to higher education schools and my norm school didnt feel it was neccessary to give me homework
TPBM never graduated high school/middle school


----------



## Melissa (Sep 11, 2008)

*false 


the person below me 

has to much time on there hands*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

False

I never seem to have enough time............................ 

TPBM Is expecting a package


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

Correct, School could teach me nothing more, I was working at 15.

The person below me just had a message arrive to thier mobile phone.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

up 3 I think :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

False, sending though.

The person below me is going to reply to a 4 up question.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 11, 2008)

*true 



tpbm is getting a pm 
*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmmmmm, seems like im getting severe lag.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

did u miss an s?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

I dropped the s a long time ago.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

Busy Boy


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 11, 2008)

*True, and I liked it fine :rofl:*

*TPBM is going to an unusual appointment at noon* :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

Not telling  

tpbm would like to share a coffee near HH


----------



## Melissa (Sep 11, 2008)

*true i think :giggle:


tpbm has their tongue peirced *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

False

Prince Albert any1?

tpbm will stick it out


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

Sticking it out as far as I can..but it still has to stay in camera shot.

The person below me has never been on a boat.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 11, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Prince Albert any1?
> 
> tpbm will stick it out


Ouchh :rofl:

stick what out ?the prince albert 
false impossible


tpbm is laughing


----------



## Melissa (Sep 11, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Sticking it out as far as I can..but it still has to stay in camera shot.
> 
> The person below me has never been on a boat.


 
false 


tpbm is eating


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

yep

tpbm would'nt laugh


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

False, crying at the though of having one done.

The person below me wants to see plant porn on thier phone.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 11, 2008)

*true 



tpbm is texting*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

False, putting my shoes on and going for a walk 

The person below me prefers tango to fanta.


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 11, 2008)

False! I don't have a phone 

TPBM Loves German Beer


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *true
> 
> 
> 
> tpbm is texting*




moi ci


False waiting 

tpbm

likes to Party


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 11, 2008)

Too many people here...


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

well lets party then

Hips shout


----------



## Melissa (Sep 11, 2008)

*false  Mels shout 


tpbm ,,,has a beautiful giant flowering *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

Not sure how to answer that comment :hubba: 

The person below me was talking about plants.


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 11, 2008)

False... No flowers yet.. 

TPBM is older than 30..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

True

The person below me fancies a chocolate 

(I bought these when I just popped out and im going to sit and eat the lot 1 after another :rofl


----------



## Melissa (Sep 11, 2008)

*true :spit:

tpbm has a blister *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

true

on the palm of my hand

tpbm has hairs on the palm of there hand


----------



## Melissa (Sep 11, 2008)

*false 


tpbm has got to logg of after the next post *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

True

TPBM

keeps popping back


----------



## veracan (Sep 11, 2008)

False... I don't like to swim!!!

The person below me smokes weed... I'm just saying!


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

False  

Weed smoking is a criminal offence  

Tpbm is about to buy a pipe


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 11, 2008)

*True, I have been considering the purchase of a new Petersen :hubba:*

*TPBM is going into town to get groceries today* :aok:


----------



## Melissa (Sep 11, 2008)

*true just got back 


tpbm is now going swimming *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 11, 2008)

False...actually haven't been swimming all summer  ...
   and can anyone tell me what poached eggs are ???? 

TPBM...is a big fuddy duddy


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2008)

Perfect Poached Eggs - How To Poach Eggs

The best eggs for poaching are the freshest eggs you can find. If eggs are more than a week old, the whites thin out. Whites of fresh eggs will gather compactly around the yolk, making a rounder, neater shape. Use cold eggs right out of the water tap.

Ingredients Needed:
Eggs, room temperature
Water
White vinegar (optional)

Equipment Needed:
Saucepan or deep frying pan
Small cups, saucers, ramekins, or bowls
Slotted spoon
Paper towels
Instant-read thermometer

Other Poaching Options:
Egg rings
Mason jar rings
Tuna cans
Plastic wrap
Egg poacher


(1)  Use a pan that is at least 3-inches deep so there is enough water to cover the eggs, and they do not stick to the bottom of the pan. Also make sure your pan is wide enough to hold all the eggs you will be poaching. You don't want them to stick together.

(2)  Working with the eggs one by one, break or crack each egg onto a saucer, ramekin, small cups, or bowls. We're doing this for two reasons: So you won't break the yolk and it prevents adding bad eggs. Place all cups of eggs so that they are convenient to the stove.

(3)  If you water is too cool, the egg will separate apart before it cooks; if your water is too hot, you will end up with tough whites and an over-cooked yolk. You will want to bring the water to a temperature of about 160-180ºF (71-82ºC). Do not drop the egg into boiling water (212ºF or 100ºC). This will negatively affect the taste and texture of your eggs. As a rule of thumb, bring the water to a boil, then reduce it to a simmer before cooking. To obtain the correct temperature, spin the boiling water with a spoon to cool down the water before you drop in the egg. I like to use my instant-read thermometer to test the water temperature (adjust heat to maintain the proper temperature).


----------



## veracan (Sep 12, 2008)

The person above me loves poached eggs. The person below me secretly wheres clown makeup when home alone!!!


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 12, 2008)

Ha ha... Make up...

TPBM is going to a Punk-rock Gig this weekend


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 12, 2008)

Does punk still exist?

The person below me has muddy footwear.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 12, 2008)

*false 


tpbm just watched trash tv *


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 12, 2008)

False: Been reading all night

TPBM : is reading this thread right now


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 12, 2008)

True 
TPBM likes Roast beef...



			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Does punk still exist?



Don't go there Hippy :hitchair:


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 12, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> True
> TPBM likes Roast beef...
> 
> 
> ...





True

The person below missed someone today


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 12, 2008)

False! 
The person Bellow me is &#955;&#959;&#965;&#955;&#965;&#948;&#953;&#945;


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 12, 2008)

*Honestly, I dunno, It's all GREEK to Meee :rofl:*

*TPBM is going to laugh very hard today*  :woohoo:


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 12, 2008)

&#913;&#955;&#951;&#952;&#953;&#957;&#972;&#962;.

&#922;&#945;&#955;&#959;&#968;&#951;&#956;&#941;&#957;&#959;&#962; &#949;&#963;&#949;&#943;&#962;.

&#932;&#959; &#960;&#961;&#972;&#963;&#969;&#960;&#959; &#954;&#940;&#964;&#969; &#945;&#960;&#972; &#956;&#949;, learnt Latin at School


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 12, 2008)

Latin - Never!!
 TPBM is a european!


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 12, 2008)

Eastern^


----------



## Melissa (Sep 12, 2008)

*false



tpbm 
recieved good news this afternoon*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 12, 2008)

True

The person below me may spill the beans


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 12, 2008)

False...

TPBM doesn't like The Simpsons...


----------



## Melissa (Sep 12, 2008)

*true 


tpbm is eating crumpets with butter and jam *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 13, 2008)

False, ive just got up, coffee only at the moment.

The person below me hasnt been on the forum for a while but is now back.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 13, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 13, 2008)

Nothing a poke in the eye wont sort out.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 13, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> False, ive just got up, coffee only at the moment.
> 
> The person below me hasnt been on the forum for a while but is now back.


 

*false*



*tpbm is still tired *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 13, 2008)

False, I had another lay in, up at 6.40.

The person below me sometimes has a McDonalds for breakfast.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 13, 2008)

*true lol are u watching me :rofl:


tpbm 
has just lit up *


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 13, 2008)

False

TPBM: is Sleepy


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 13, 2008)

False

TPBM is Boxing someone's ears


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2008)

False
TPBM  is Hungry


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 13, 2008)

*True, and it is just about time for breakfast up to the house :aok: thanks for the reminder 4u2smOke *

*TPBM is going to go out and about on this fine Saturday* :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 13, 2008)

False

TPBM

Has or Had a Harrington Jacket


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2008)

true..but black

TPBM  is about to smoke a bong


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2008)

True..lol


TPBM likes to Bake cookies


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 13, 2008)

False-sounds like work
TPBM doesn't understand computers


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2008)

true ...But getting better

TPBM  is going fishing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2008)

true

TPBM is still hungry


----------



## howardstern (Sep 13, 2008)

False.

The person below me prefers smoking from bongs because of the best filtering of carcinogens.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 13, 2008)

false
TPBM catches fish but doesn't eat them


----------



## Melissa (Sep 13, 2008)

*false 



tpbm  
likes skinny dipping 
*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 13, 2008)

False  

But I like to watch  

TPBM

Is not telling  :hubba:


----------



## Melissa (Sep 13, 2008)

true 


tpbm has got to go shopping


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 13, 2008)

False

TPBM is going out later, but wants to stay in


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 13, 2008)

Correct, false, correct.

been trippin on shrooms.

Trip to tesco veg isle.

The person below me admits to being slightly insane.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 13, 2008)

False

I know I am

TPBM

needs a cold shower


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 13, 2008)

False had 1 hrs ago:rofl: 

TPBM is up l8


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 14, 2008)

True it 3:00am

TPBM is bored


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 14, 2008)

False

It's not often I get bored

TPBM

Is still coming down


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2008)

True, I just came down the stairs.

The person below me has a messy room they need to tidy.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 14, 2008)

False

I have a messy work shop that needs sorting

TPBM

had to clean up a mess someone else made


----------



## veracan (Sep 14, 2008)

True
I have 5 kids

The Person Below Me is smiling right now!


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 15, 2008)

True

But it's a private joke

Deja Vous

The person below me has twitchy fingers


----------



## aslan king (Sep 15, 2008)

False! steady as a rock. 

The person below me rides a llama to work


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 15, 2008)

False

But I do have a rendezvous to collect some Lama muck for the garden

TPBM

Is doing something today that is out of the norm


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 15, 2008)

Quite correct.

Might post it later.

the person below me likes the smell of musk.


----------



## aslan king (Sep 15, 2008)

True. GF out of town. Haven't bathed all weekend. Watched the skins, had beer, wings and nachos. Stank up the the house with more than just me.

My dog is even more relaxed when she is away. 

might be time to prowl:hubba: 

The person below me... is an angel that hides their halo to fit in society


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 15, 2008)

Angelic on the outside maybe, but I have a ....

The person below me likes oranges.


----------



## aslan king (Sep 15, 2008)

Acutally I eat alot of fruit. I usually eat one big meal during the day and snack healthy. Sounds soft I know.

The person below me is allergic to bees


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2008)

false-

the person below me is addicted to soda


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 15, 2008)

* True, only in a premium saltine cracker, I love them salty crackers  :rofl:*

*TPBM is gonna have to do some yardwork this week* :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 15, 2008)

False

Turns out it's gona be *hard work* all week

TPBM

Get others in2 trouble


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 15, 2008)

False.

I do my dirt solo.

TPBM

Proves a stoner can still do good in school.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 15, 2008)

False

Just got into bother at school

TPBM

Is watching East Enders


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2008)

Nope, Monday Night Football.  Go Eagle's!

TPBM- loves football.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 15, 2008)

*True, I used to Love NFL, then NCAA and now HS Football :aok:*

*TPBM won all their bets this week* :rofl:


----------



## aslan king (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep! 250 on 18 holes. I only bet on things I have some control in. 

I am a Skins fan so I don't bet on my team even though Iuv them.


TPBM likes stawberry milkshakes, the one with real strawberrys


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 16, 2008)

True

TPBM

Is mulling things over


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 16, 2008)

True

TPBM

is married


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 16, 2008)

False, I have freedom of coqsportif.

The person below me knows what its like to bite thier tongue by accident.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 16, 2008)

*That would be true Hippy  *

*The person below me is getting high right now :hubba: *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 16, 2008)

false
TPBM likes movies with Polly Shore
aaaaaaarrruuuuaaah hey buuuuddy. Yeah that guy


----------



## Melissa (Sep 16, 2008)

*false ,,,i dont know who that is 


tpbm is going to cook lunch *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 16, 2008)

*True, in a couple hours, I am making a moose steak stir fry, with some wild mushroom and garden veggies :aok: *

*TPBM is going to have extra company today *:hubba:


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 16, 2008)

False atleast not that i know of

TPBM is just getting off work


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 16, 2008)

nope... if u call smoking weed work lol then yes

tpbm didn't take a shower today and just used a lot of deo spray to cover it up


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2008)

False-

TPBM is enjoying the peace and quiet of an empty house at the moment.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 16, 2008)

False

Just wishing for some

TPBM

Has children under there feet


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 16, 2008)

true deeeeeeees nuuuuts 
TPBM plays dungeons and dragons.

well there about knee high..


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2008)

False

TPBM has pizza in the oven


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 17, 2008)

False

TPBM

Will be back later


----------



## aslan king (Sep 17, 2008)

true!


the person below me had scabbies before


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 17, 2008)

False False False

TPBM

Wishes they had more TIME


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 17, 2008)

False, I have 3 to repair already.

I'm working on at the moment.

The person below me has a black pen.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 17, 2008)

Never when I need 1


TPBM

Is in a playful mood, which could end soooooooooooon


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 17, 2008)

False, mine never ends.


But the person below me is soon to have thiers end.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 17, 2008)

Time will tell

tpbm

Has been swimming today


----------



## aslan king (Sep 17, 2008)

Just in the GF. She was away for awhile so I even got my hair wet:hubba: 

TPBM wants a pic of Smokin Mom


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 18, 2008)

False


I have far too many as it is:rofl: :rofl: 

TPBM

Used to do bar work


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2008)

Correct, and front of house.

The person below me likes to wear high heels.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 18, 2008)

False

Gives my lower back to much jip  

TPBM

Has lower back issues


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2008)

Sometimes, it depends if im out in Düsseldorf.

the person below me needs new curtains.


----------



## aslan king (Sep 18, 2008)

GF says so. I like mini blinds.

TPBM wishes I would say something dirty in this post:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2008)

Something dirty.


easy.


The person below me has a broken necklace.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 18, 2008)

false, dont wear jewelry
TPBM is still with thier highschool sweatheart


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2008)

*False and THANK GOD :holysheep:  *

*The person below me is cleaning house and getting high  *


----------



## aslan king (Sep 18, 2008)

Kind of! Washed dishes, rolled one up and watched the Ryder Cup. Vacuuming will be done later.


TPBM likes sushi


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 18, 2008)

False- ick!

TPBM is going shopping later.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 18, 2008)

False

TPBM

Has to play Taxi driver for the Kids


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2008)

True.

The person below me likes salami.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

False

TPBM

Would love to go to an Indy club tonight


----------



## veracan (Sep 19, 2008)

True, but I don't know where one is:/

TPBM  

Is going to an Indy club tonight!


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

False

But would love too

TPBM

Knows of a great Indy club in the Granada TV region


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2008)

False, Indy clubs here are ..... if ya aint got tha skin, ya aint comin in.


The person below me remembers using a cine camera.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

False

However I remember my dad using 1

TPBM Has cine film on Video and needs to now copy it to DVD


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2008)

False, getting it from vcr tape to dvd is simple.

The person below me has a bent ring.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

Ring

Bent

Errrrrrrr

No comment Hip

TPBM Is not so hot at Networking


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2008)

Correct, im all fingers and thumbs.

The person below me likes seaside rock, the soft kind.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

False

TPBM Enjoys seaside strolls


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

*true 



tpbm is eating cereal *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2008)

*False not much of a cereal person in the morning  *

*The person below me needs to brush their teeth  *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

False

TPBM

Goes on Blind Dates?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2008)

*False i don't think the girlfriend of 10 years would go for it.  *

*The person below me had eggs, toast and sausage for breakfast *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

False

TPBM Drives there car far 2 fast


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

*true 



tpbm also drives to fast *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

False

I'm a boring fat 4'2" pipe smoking slipper wearing has been   

TPBM

Has Ironing to do


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

*true 



tpbm is in pain *


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

*true true true 



tpbm is on the phone *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 19, 2008)

false, i pull my Oreo's apart and make an UBER cookie
TPBM has 2 middle names


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

False

No middle names here..........................

TPBM

Is in a rush


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

*true 


tpbm is going to a bar *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

False

TPBM

Is waiting


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 19, 2008)

True (Waiting For Harvest)

TPBM: has some cleaning to do


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

*true my grow room 



tpbm is dissapointed *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

Never

A disappointment sometimes, true................. 

TPBM

wants more


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 19, 2008)

*Absolutely True :aok:*

*TPBM is going to talk :rant: with a police occifer :cop: today voluntarily :hubba:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh no no no

That's tomorrow  

TPBM

Has posted a parcel today


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2008)

False- I just got up.  

TPBM- has an aching head.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2008)

false, those days are long gone, you need brain cells to destroy to get a headache.

The person below me has a fat one.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

True

But the meds are kicking in  

TPBM

Plays pool


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

*true



tpbm has now got to go *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2008)

Correct, got the trophies in the attic, I used to play for the East of England super league, played at the UK championships in Blackpool and got my posterior kicked well and truly :rofl:

Eyes are too blurry now, so I just tinker on tables at pubs for pocket money, some call me a hustler, I prefer to be called a 'the old man who got lucky'

The person below me is worried about mixing prescribed medicine with home grown medicine.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2008)

Up 1 lol


Correct, its time for food.

The person below me has a question just above this comment.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

Maybe

tpbm

has more questions


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 19, 2008)

always
TPBM's glass is half empty


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 20, 2008)

False

I have a half mug of hot n black coffee on the go

TPBM

Is having to work on Saturday


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 20, 2008)

Days of the week and work merge, I work as and when needed.


The person below me has flatulence.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 20, 2008)

false/true only when i eat pizza with pineapple.
TPBM can't stop laughing at Hippy's gimp photo


----------



## aslan king (Sep 20, 2008)

Damn right. I use to read message board based in England about BDSM as I was studing my kink many moons ago. I was amazed at how many english men wear stockings and high heels. 

Just for the record I do not dress in womans clothes and I am not one slave in my fantasies. I just like to be cuffed and spanked.


TPBM- has a gold lame riding crop (if you are a cute girl PM me:hubba: ) I have the body of adonis, a face for GQ and my nickname is "Mr. Spectacular".


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 20, 2008)

False

TPBM

is out of practise


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 20, 2008)

Correct.

The person below me is has a nickname.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 20, 2008)

*Very much true, depends upon to whom you speak, as to which  :rofl:  However, Ya'aall can call me Puffin  *

*TPBM is going to some gardening right soon :farm:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 20, 2008)

So False

22:01hrs n Very Dark

TPBM

Thinks he's a bright spark


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 20, 2008)

Not me, im more of a floppy candle.

The person below me is feeling nice and warm.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 20, 2008)

False

It's a little chilly

TPBM

Likes to cook Curries


----------



## Lerona (Sep 20, 2008)

False, would rather cook buds

TPBM is smoking dirt weed


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh no no no no no

Home Grown 2night

n

it's Smashing


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 20, 2008)

Its critical to leave a question to be answered.

the person below me is wearing shorts.


----------



## Lerona (Sep 20, 2008)

Nope, pants

TPBM is running a little low.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats how smashing it is

ooooppppppssssssssssss

havin some issues now hip.......... 

Your just gona have to hang on a little longer m8

oh yeah

running low


errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

nope that problem has just been solved  

tpbm

is getting very very tired, knock out


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2008)

True- meds kicking in.

TPBM is watching someone cook dinner.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Sep 20, 2008)

false - watchin clerks animated series

tpbm is reading this


----------



## Dadgumit (Sep 20, 2008)

False.  

My name is Dadgumit (who is tbpm?!) :evil: LOL


TPBM: 

has some killer in their stash.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 20, 2008)

Could be

TPBM is jumping tabs


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 20, 2008)

false
TPBM smoke weed and no cigarettes


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2008)

True!  No tobacco here.

TPBM- has an aching back


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 21, 2008)

False

TPBM is job hunting


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 21, 2008)

False, ive worked enough in my time.

The person below me is wearing blue.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 21, 2008)

False

TPBM

Needs to cut the Lawn


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 21, 2008)

Manicure it.

The person below me has a toe missing.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 21, 2008)

*False i have all my piggies  *

*The person below me is just getting out of bed*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 21, 2008)

True

For the 2nd time today

The person below me went out last night


----------



## Dadgumit (Sep 21, 2008)

False

Actually went to be early.

TPBM had toast this morning.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2008)

true
tpbm    has to go shopping


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 22, 2008)

false

TPBM

Has a tattoo on there right arm


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 22, 2008)

True (A Tribal)

TPBM is an insomniac


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 22, 2008)

True

At the moment

TPBM

Didn't disappear


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 22, 2008)

Sometimes I do a vanishing act.

The person below me has a reptile as a pet.


----------



## Lerona (Sep 22, 2008)

false

TPBM has 3 or more bongs.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 22, 2008)

*false only joints



tpbm has got to leave now *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 22, 2008)

False

Gona hang around

TPBM

Has nothing to hide


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 22, 2008)

Damn, ive been spotted naked again.


The person below me can see a mirror from where they are sitting.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 22, 2008)

False

Just a refection off the TV screen 

TPBM

Has a doppelgänger


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 22, 2008)

Only when I see someone who looks like me.


The person below me likes cabbage.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 22, 2008)

True

TPBM likes Spam


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 22, 2008)

False ...

 TPBM likes their eggs poached  ...


----------



## Melissa (Sep 22, 2008)

*false i like fried 

tpbm 
is smoking some fresh bud *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh yes

TPBM

Has a gobby face


----------



## Melissa (Sep 22, 2008)

*:rofl: false 



tpbm is now laughing *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 22, 2008)

False  

TPBM

is neglecting there duties


----------



## Melissa (Sep 22, 2008)

*false unless you mean forgetting to skin up then its true 



tpbm is very stoned*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 22, 2008)

Quite correct.

The person below me remembers woodbines.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 22, 2008)

Not as well as you hip

TPBM remembers Park Drive


----------



## Melissa (Sep 22, 2008)

*true :rofl:



tpbm still smokes em *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 22, 2008)

Thats so False

TPBM

Likes VodKa


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 22, 2008)

JD or Southern comfort.

'n a pack 'o fags

The person below me once burnt thier hair.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 22, 2008)

*True, turned on gas stove before I lit match and burned off all my facial hair in the resulting blast *

*TPBM is going to take a trip this week *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 23, 2008)

Not this week

but thinking about making 1 soon

TPBM

will be around latezzzzzzzzzz


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2008)

I hope someone is around later, there are only 6 members signed in, its like a ghost forum.

The person below me will read this in a couple of hours after I post it.




hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ2oXzrnti4

xx to tt


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 23, 2008)

*False because i'll be off the computer listening to them rip apart our kitchen  *

*The person below me is smoking some fine herb this morning :hubba: *


----------



## Melissa (Sep 23, 2008)

*true 



tpbm is feeling happy *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 23, 2008)

*True*

*The person below me has alot of work to do today around the house*


----------



## Melissa (Sep 23, 2008)

*false ,,all done 



tpbm is eating a late breakfast *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 23, 2008)

*False haven't got to breakfest yet still working on my Wake 'n Bake**:hubba: *

*The person below loves Heavy Metal :headbang2: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 23, 2008)

True :headbang2: though im not listening to it as much as i was while i was younger but i bet im listening to it a bit louder 


TPBM has to fix their car today.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 23, 2008)

i should  be fixin it as my struts goin out and bang a rackit somethin feirce. lol  

the person below me watches too much tv...?


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 23, 2008)

False

TPBM is listening to

*THE Gorillaz*


----------



## Melissa (Sep 23, 2008)

*false i was befor tho



tpbm had a job they hated *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 23, 2008)

Sooooooooooo True

TPBM

Found out something they didn't know today


----------



## Melissa (Sep 23, 2008)

*true




tpbm is eating bananas *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2008)

False, but if your hungry .......

The person below me sometimes wishes they could shut a door on the world and be left in peace.


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 23, 2008)

True

TPBM just woke up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2008)

tru
tpbm is going fishing today


----------



## Melissa (Sep 23, 2008)

*false 


tpbm has sleep in there eyes *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2008)

False- makeup

TPBM needs a haircut


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 23, 2008)

False

TPBM

Went fishing yesterday


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2008)

False-  TPBM is having lunch


----------



## Melissa (Sep 23, 2008)

*false 


tpbm is washing the pots *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 23, 2008)

*True, ruffed grouse and woodcock off the rotissery[that spinning thing] with sweet corn pudding and wild mushrooms  an autumn favorite of mine for 50 yrs :aok: *

*oops, toooo slooooow agin :rofl:  False, I never wash that dirty thing, it's gotta be quite a mess after 3 yrs, eh *

*TPBM is thinking of a new garden* :farm:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 23, 2008)

Very true, working on the room lastnight and tonight.

TPBM loves duck hunting.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2008)

Correct, I used to do it on a friday night.

The person below me likes Anchovies.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh noooooooooo

TPBM

Could do with more space


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2008)

No need for physical area boarders when the plants I grow give me the whole entity of being, a place with no limits.

The person below me has brown laces.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 23, 2008)

False

TPBM

Is feeling unwell


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2008)

True

TPBM can speak 3 languages


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 23, 2008)

*Oui, Yes, Si   TRUE  :rofl:*

*TPBM isnt growing smoke at the moment *:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 23, 2008)

&#1051;&#1098;&#1078;&#1072;

&#1044;&#1086;&#1084; &#1086;&#1090;&#1075;&#1083;&#1077;&#1076;&#1072;&#1085;

TPBM

&#1052;&#1080;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1090;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072; &#1077; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1082;&#1080; &#1043;&#1088;&#1098;&#1094;&#1082;&#1080;

Thinks it's all Greek


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2008)

It depends if its Byzantine.

The person below me has gone out for the night Commando.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 23, 2008)

Only when it's really hot  :rofl: 

TPBM

would enjoy a smoke off


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2008)

True-

TPBM loves spicy food


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 24, 2008)

True

I cook great curries

TPBM

Eats too many take aways


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2008)

True to a degree, but its good to be lazy sometimes.

The Person below me can see the sun rising.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 24, 2008)

False

But the Sky is Blue with few clouds 

so

I recon it's gona be a Beautiful Day 

TPBM

Is experiencing Lag, in the old grey matter


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2008)

It gets to


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh yes, .... all of us eventually.

The person below me remembers her.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 24, 2008)

Nope

Sorry........................................

TPBM

Has a distraction


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2008)

Dont we all?

The person below me is itchy.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 24, 2008)

I have 1 that I can't scratch...............................

TPBM

recognises the pic above n can't quite put his finger on it, tip of his tongue


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2008)

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFO_(TV_series)#Col._Virginia_Lake_.28Wanda_Ventham.29

The person below me just realised how their memories fade with time.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 24, 2008)

False because I don't think enough time will pass before the memories stop haunting me.

The person below me is HippyInEngland.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2008)

Holy chitters, how did you know that?

The person below me prefers sweet to savoury.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 24, 2008)

False?? I prefer an in between delicacy. 

The person below me watches sci-fi shows from the sixties and seventies. He is also particularly fond of the film "Logan's Run".


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 24, 2008)

*I love Sci Fi flicks from the 60's and 70's but hate Logans Run  *

*The person below me just brushed their teeth  *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 24, 2008)

False

Been up for hrs now

TPBM

Should be getting on with other things


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 24, 2008)

true, my job
TPBM plays guitar


----------



## Melissa (Sep 24, 2008)

*true 


tpbm is behind with work
*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 24, 2008)

True

TPBM

Is on the same page


----------



## Melissa (Sep 24, 2008)

*true 



tpbm is in europe*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 24, 2008)

True

TPBM

needs a long weekend away


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2008)

Correct.

The person below me sometimes thinks one is never enough.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 24, 2008)

*Wellll, that depends, 1- :angrywife: is PLENTY, 1-SnowWhite is enuf :watchplant: but I do want a second potatoe crisp if you dont mind :rofl:*

*TPBM is going to wash the car today *:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2008)

False- but boy does it need it!

TPBM is craving fresh cinnamon rolls from the oven


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 24, 2008)

True ive got the munchies lol

TPBM is in an excellent mood today


----------



## Melissa (Sep 24, 2008)

*true



tpbm is having a party*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2008)

True, a pity party.  

TPBM is wanting to go back to bed  lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 24, 2008)

*False, my water doesnt have chlorine and I havent been near a pool in yrs :rofl:*

*TPBM is interested in growing in DWC *:farm:


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 24, 2008)

True been researching it for awhile

TPBM is having a smoke


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Sep 24, 2008)

Not so. I wish. Been out for months. 

I just had a Camel... does that count? 

TPBM is at a good place in life.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 25, 2008)

*True couldn't be better. Own our house, bills are paid, food in the fridge and the jars are full of weed. What more can ya ask for.  *

*The person below me gets a serious sweet tooth after getting high*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2008)

Correct, here I am eating window number 8 on the 15th floor.

The person below me has a sore knee.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2008)

I prefer cul-de-sac's

The person below me sometimes feels split.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2008)

Incorrect, he is Mr. Blue.

The person below me thinks more than a hand full is a waste.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 25, 2008)

True and I think a pinch is a waste!

The person below me does not like Star Wars and thinks it was an overrated sci-fi toy advertisement.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2008)

Didnt exist when I was a kid, 2 weeks in borstal instead, I learnt a lot.

The person below me has a passion for knives.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know which one it was! I will say true because the cell block part is correct.

The person below me embraces angst and the anarchy!


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 25, 2008)

False, I wanted to see who wrote what next.

The person below me is hungry.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 25, 2008)

False

But I damn well intend to end it with 1 or 2 well maybe 3

TPBM

Had the most excellent surprise today.......


----------



## Melissa (Sep 25, 2008)

true



tpbm is having a great day/night


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 25, 2008)

False

but was grinning like a Cheshire cat earlier  

TPBM

Is uploading pics


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 25, 2008)

False.....

The person below me is an insomniac screwball.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 25, 2008)

*false used to be tho :giggle:


tpbm is feeling anxious *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 25, 2008)

False

The Meds are Kicking in

The Person Below Me 

Has been in a bit of a lather


----------



## Melissa (Sep 25, 2008)

*true i had a bath :rofl:

tpbm is eating home baked space cakes *


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 25, 2008)

No

After the last time (don't ask) never never again  

Unless your sharing, that is :hubba: 

TPBM

Also has issues in Gallery


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 28, 2008)

true
TPBM plays Nintendo


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 28, 2008)

False

TPBM

Is waiting for good news


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 28, 2008)

I think I found it!

The person below me can see an apple from where they are sitting.


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 28, 2008)

false

tpbm is high


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 28, 2008)

False

but

working on it................................................

TPBM

Thinks no news is good news


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2008)

True

TPBM just rolled outta bed


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 28, 2008)

False

TPBM

is gona stumble to bed soon


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2008)

False-

TPBM is watching football on TV,  Go Skins!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 28, 2008)

false, sword and shield type movie
Tpbm wishes they were a viking!


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 29, 2008)

FAlse

TPBM is visiting there Home Town this week


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 29, 2008)

Too cold to visit Denmark.

The person below me needs to cut their toenails.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 29, 2008)

*False*

*TPBM is catching a cold *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2008)

False-

TPBM had a wild dream last night


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 29, 2008)

False

TPBM is looking for clues


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2008)

false-

tpbm has the perfect buzz


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 29, 2008)

False

but not long now

TPBM is watching the simpsons


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2008)

False- Sponge Bob

TBMP sees a pretty sunny day out their window.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 29, 2008)

*True, very nice today :aok:*

*TPBM is having a special lunch treat* :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 29, 2008)

False

Time for supper

TPBM can see the moon n stars


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2008)

false, its 2:56 PM where I am.

TPBM doesnt watch much TV


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 29, 2008)

true, tv kills the mind
Tpbm has a tattoo


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2008)

true

tpbm has a unique piercing


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 29, 2008)

false
Tpbm has a unique tatoo of a peircing


----------



## greenjerry (Sep 29, 2008)

true
tpbm is a mother or three boys and five girls


----------



## King Bud (Sep 29, 2008)

False, I am neither 

The person bellow me bikes to work ?
(_ooh my knees.._)


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 29, 2008)

False

TPBM received a snippet of news 2day


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

False.. a _what_? :huh:

The person below me prays?
_I think I can.. I think I can.. I THINK I CAN!_


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 30, 2008)

False

TPBM will tell you later


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 30, 2008)

true
Tpbm searched youtube / muppet / chef.
chocolate moose bork bork bork


----------



## greenjerry (Sep 30, 2008)

true

tpbm has a plantars wart


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 30, 2008)

False

TPBM just spoke to an old friend


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

True
_Goodmorning! Thank you for everything you've given, I will try my best again!_

TPBM plays with the local stray cats


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2008)

false-

tpbm wants to be more like King Bud.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 30, 2008)

I never stroke a stray cat without a rubber glove on.

The person below me likes sitting in the dark.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 30, 2008)

Geesh   thats to the 1 up lol

Correct, incorrect, I am who I am.

The person below me will answer the question above this.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 30, 2008)

False

but I do have news for you

tpbm is private messaging


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2008)

False-

TPBM is suffering from allergies.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 30, 2008)

False to allergies

True to suffering

TPBM has not logged in since the Weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2008)

False-

TPBM has an open wound.  :O


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 30, 2008)

Nope

TPBM

Is in a playful mood


----------



## greenjerry (Sep 30, 2008)

false...I would like to kill some one, lol...I am in a playful, chill mood, cause I just smoke a little...

TPBM...loves my mom...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2008)

false- don't even love my own.  

tpbm- is cooking a gourmet dinner


----------



## greenjerry (Sep 30, 2008)

false just ordered it...

TPBM loves porn more then his herb...


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

hahaha.. FALSE.. not in a million years..
Imagination > porn

TPBM believes professional organized sports are rigged


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

false... they're just on steroids

TPBM has trench-foot


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

false.. I have hobbit feet
and they ARE rigged.. THEY ARE!

TPBM regularly enjoys the quiet moments in their day


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 30, 2008)

True
Between 8am n 6pm Monday to Friday
When the kids are at school

TPBM Remembers Pickled Hedgehog Crisps


----------



## King Bud (Oct 1, 2008)

False
I can hardly remember what I ate last week

TPBM takes omega supplements


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 1, 2008)

*False*

*TPBM has a thing for chocolate*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 1, 2008)

It depends what im licking it off.

Gotta be 70% cocoa solids.

The person below me would like to go into space to see what its like.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 1, 2008)

*False "If you fly you will die"  *

*TPBM just did a bong hit :hubba: *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 1, 2008)

False ... just had a joint 

The person below me is watching rubbish on tv.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 1, 2008)

*False *

*TPBM is getting ready for work*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 1, 2008)

true, coffee, joint, lunch, keys, done.
Tpbm actually likes their job


----------



## greenjerry (Oct 1, 2008)

true, I am a stay-at-home dad and first time grower


TPBM is the shortest in person in their family


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2008)

False-  but once my rugrats get bigger, I will be the shortest yet again.

TPBM- is about to grind up some smoke.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 1, 2008)

nope

did it already  

tpbm is looking for a Halloween Avatar


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 1, 2008)

The thought did flash into my mind.

The person below me remembers thier first day at school.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Oct 1, 2008)

True...Kindergarten wing smelled funny  

 TPBM has been manicuring for hours...


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 1, 2008)

false

but never stopped learning

tpbm is lost for words

damn n blast up 1^


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 1, 2008)

false

but still have crystals on my fingers

tpbm is making another


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2008)

true

the person below me is picking up diner tonight


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 1, 2008)

False, just had a bacon sandwich 3 inches thic.

The person below me feels like they are running slow at the moment.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 1, 2008)

nope 

n just had supper

tpbm can hear an owl hooting


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 1, 2008)

false, I can hear 'Jingle bells' coming from a box with 500 knickers in it.

The person below me wants something sweet.


----------



## King Bud (Oct 1, 2008)

False..
just came from the dentist, I want something soft

TPBM has brushed their teeth with just baking soda before


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2008)

True and it was icky.

TPBM has a beer can chicken in the oven and a crockpot full of mac n cheese.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 1, 2008)

*False, the OldLady made stuffed peppers with venison and mushrooms*

*TPBM has had venison before, and loved it :hubba:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2008)

False- 

TPBM- has an upset tum


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2008)

False

TPBM..is very stoned


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2008)

false

tpbm is about to hit the hay.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 1, 2008)

false

just jumped out a bed

TPBM forgot someone's birthday today


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 2, 2008)

I dont live in France so thats not me.

The person below me is good at making excuses.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 2, 2008)

false

but is wasn't my fault.........................................
the chucks got out in the night
and
I had to chase them all over the hamlet
then the owl was hooting
the foxs howling :ignore:  :ignore:  :ignore:  :ignore:  :ignore: 

tpbm

is going out all day


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2008)

False- too busy cooking.  

tpbm is going to a party this evening


----------



## Melissa (Oct 2, 2008)

*false ,,,but i wish i was 


tpbm now feels happy to be home*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 2, 2008)

True .... just back in from the wind and rain (welcome back M)

The person below me has a birthday coming up soon.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 2, 2008)

True

TPBM has been grilled today


----------



## Melissa (Oct 2, 2008)

*:giggle: false 



tpbm is in bad books ?*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 2, 2008)

Im always in someones bad books.

The person below me is wearing black.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2008)

True.    Well my pants anyway.

TPBM is busy today


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 2, 2008)

Have been, only just stopped, 13 hrs of sitting on my bottom doing comp work 

But all over now 

The person below me has a favourite knife.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2008)

true- made by cutco

tpbm has bad teeth


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 2, 2008)

Fancy a kiss SM? :hubba: 

The person below me has an insatiable desire to eat their own ear wax.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 2, 2008)

not if that's what it does to your teeth ^^^^^^

tpbm

is just so nosey


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2008)

false, but i have a cute nose.  

tpbm has to go fetch kiddos now


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 2, 2008)

False

tpbm has been on the PC far too long today


----------



## lisa (Oct 3, 2008)

True-Hey, How did you predict about me so correctly?

tpbm has a nice pair of eyes.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 3, 2008)

True ... a nice pair of red eyes .... :rofl:
(Good to see you participating in the forum lisa)

The person below me likes taking things apart.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 3, 2008)

Correct.

hxxp://home.planet.nl/~meuls003/fullerphone/fullerphone.html

The person below me likes liquorice.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 3, 2008)

Too True

TPBM has a runny nose


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 3, 2008)

false
TPBM is off to the arcade


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 3, 2008)

false

skinnin up

tpbm is living beyond there means


----------



## King Bud (Oct 3, 2008)

True.. ever since I moved out.. gotta rethink everything.

TPBM lives with their parents


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 3, 2008)

I wish!!!     - Incorrect

Free food, heat, water, bed, no worries, no bills.

The person below me like cheese and crackers.


----------



## King Bud (Oct 3, 2008)

(everywhere I turn, I get the feeling moving out was a big mistake)
True, preferably with a bit of pesto

TPBM regrets nothing


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 3, 2008)

*pass

tpbm

has idle teenagers living at home*



Hippy "Free food, heat, water, bed, no worries, no bills.

The person below me like cheese and crackers."

*would you like some WINE with that?:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *


----------



## lisa (Oct 4, 2008)

False

tpbm is anemic.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 4, 2008)

Not True Lisa........................

TPBM has an uncanny knack


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 4, 2008)

true, i can bend my arm funny and clap with one hand.
Tpbm can do the same thing


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2008)

Correct, my knackers are quite unusual.

No I cant do what you do, show us pictures!

The person below me has a red elastic band.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 4, 2008)

lol lets clap together.
False, my elastic is blue
TPB likes broccoli


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 4, 2008)

True

Though the kids do not

tpbm

had frost last night


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2008)

Incorrect.

The person below me has been to Egypt.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 4, 2008)

*False, I was never there *

*TPBM like to hunt grouse with a good bird dog *:hubba:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 4, 2008)

false
TPBM fishes with an Ugly Stick


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 4, 2008)

*False, I prefer a Hardy Midge :aok:*

*TPBM is thinking of going out in the woods today* :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 4, 2008)

False

TPBM Has spent all afternoon cutting firewood


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2008)

false...cutting budd

tpbm is staying in


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 4, 2008)

Unless I get a better offer   :hubba:   

True

TPBM

Has not had a great night out in ages


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2008)

It doesnt matter if im out or in, as long as im with my partner then I always have a great night.

The person below me sometimes feels they want to take a long walk and never to return.


----------



## King Bud (Oct 4, 2008)

True.. I'm leaving this life behind.

TPBM sees a clear path ahead


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2008)

True

TPBM is about to go on a nature hike


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2008)

In this weather?

Are you mad?


Incorrect.

The person below me can smell beef cooking.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2008)

False  nothin cookin here

TPBM is having a fantastic day


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 4, 2008)

*True, couldnt hardly be any better :woohoo:*

*GOOOOOOooooooo BUCKEyES :aok:*

_*TPBM is a Wisconsin Fan *_


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2008)

WHO?  Eh, false  

TPBM loves the Colts.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 5, 2008)

Who?

I dont even know where Indianapolis is :confused2: 

The person below me can see rain through a window.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2008)

true
atleast you can spell it..lol


TPBM just got up


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 5, 2008)

Not a truer word written, only been up 20 mins and logged into the site with my morning cup of Tea.

The person below me likes Rhubarb.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2008)

true...tea


TPBM is going fishing


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 5, 2008)

I plan on going fishing alone next time (I took my partners 17yr old son with me last time, I spent about 3 mins with my float in the water and the other 3 hours un tieing the knots in his reel every time he tried casting, I muttered under my breath .... never again, and meant it)


The person below me likes sea fishing.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 5, 2008)

True ... you can't beat a few fresh mackerel

The person below me has had their Weetabix


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 5, 2008)

False

Eggy Bread and home made marmalade

TPBM has to cut the lawn


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 5, 2008)

*True*

*TPBM is growing four different strains of MJ :hubba: *


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 5, 2008)

True

3 unidentified Outdoor Mix, sat/inc 

Critically Smashed

TPBM will try earlier finishing strains for outdoors next season


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 5, 2008)

Thats a roger d

But at the same time I like sats  

The person below me likes lapsang suchon.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 5, 2008)

False imnot into teas but ill drink up a few beans that have been mashed and ground 

TPBM is going to be smoked out and vegged on the couch all day watching Football ( the one with the oblong ball )


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 5, 2008)

False

Working on Barn Roof

TPBM Underestimated the Task in Hand


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 5, 2008)

False
TPBM just knocked over an ash tray bah!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2008)

false-

tpbm has a sink full of dishes


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 5, 2008)

Correct and ive not even eaten yet.

The person below me has a rabbit as a pet.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2008)

False- but they are sooo cute!

TPBM- likes pumpkin pie ala mode


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 5, 2008)

False but i love the seeds baked 

TPBM has to go and cut the grass one last time beofre the frost hits


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 6, 2008)

That was the plan but the frost beat me to it.

The person below me has a steel ruler.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 6, 2008)

True

I can see 1 of my 12" ones from here...................

TPBM watched "Match of the Day" last night


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 6, 2008)

False, I was watching a film.

The person below me hasnt seen sportcardiva for a long time.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 6, 2008)

False

She jumps In and Out.........................

TPBM Has not seen Matt for a bit


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 6, 2008)

Who?

The person below me likes dolly pegs.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 6, 2008)

*true


tpbm wants some chocolate *


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 6, 2008)

false

cuppa tea white n 1 sugar would be great though

tpbm can hear the kettle whistling


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 6, 2008)

false

tpbm is going to the fair tomorrow and will see some freaky stuff


----------



## tn_toker420 (Oct 6, 2008)

False...Already missed the fair this year  

 TPBM has big plans for Halloween


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 6, 2008)

*True, a big harvest bash [not for me unfortunately  ]*

*TPBM is going to have chicken for dinner* :hubba:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Oct 6, 2008)

False its lookin like home made pizza.
tpbm loves myspace...


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 6, 2008)

False i cant stand that virus ridden hole (my kids like it though and it keeps the anti-virus running well :giggle:

TPBM has got to go and do grocery shopping tonight.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 6, 2008)

false, do it on the weekend
Tpbm owns the movie "Army of Darkness"


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2008)

False, I do like a good gory horror film.

The person below me CANT whistle.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2008)

Not today, its only thursday I search for answers, I use online crossword solvers to complete the local papers crossword competitions, ive won 3 parker pens so far :rofl:

The person below me prefers black ink.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2008)

Pointless praying to something that doesnt exist in my mind.

Its nature, it will do as it wants.

The person below me can hear the kettle warming up.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2008)

Correct and Dendritics.

The person below me likes gossip.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2008)

Correct, as soon as they are here, they are opened and eaten, I would like to lay naked on a bed covered with jaffa cakes so I can roll in them and get covered in melting chocolate and sticky orange jam.

The person below me had a crush on Jane Seymour when they were younger.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2008)

False, just alter it somewhat 

The person below me may get mould hanging to dry in wet weather.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2008)

Every scrap.

The person below me wants to get high but knows they cant just yet.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 7, 2008)

*False just got out of bed. Will be smoking at 5:00 AM though.  *

*TPBM loves heavy metal :headbang2: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2008)

I likes what I likes and thats good enough for me, it can be any group, any singer, any type of music, if it sounds good to me, then thats fine.

The person below me can play a musical instrument.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2008)

Genius at doing that, takes a lot of skill, so does spelling his name correct.

Not me, I have 2 more hours before the people I work with are at work.

The person below me has an aggrivation they wish they could remove.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 7, 2008)

*false ,,,
expecting some soon tho :giggle:

tpbm has just cleaned there teeth *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2008)

Did mine at 5am.

The person below me feels an odd urge.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 7, 2008)

*false 


tpbm is burning up a fatty *


----------



## greenjerry (Oct 7, 2008)

false...I am off to court as of now...but later **** yes i be lighting a fatty

tpbm is to chicken to grow for themselves...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 7, 2008)

*False, I smoke a bong or a pipe and wash my hands often* :rofl:

*TPBM is going to get a haircut soon* :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 7, 2008)

maybe

the person below me looks forward to tomorrow


----------



## greenjerry (Oct 7, 2008)

TRUE...I love hump days

TPBM...is going to have sex on the beach, tonight...


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 8, 2008)

False

Bit cold around* Blackpool *this time of year

tpbm

is well prepared


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2008)

Sharpening stone has been oiled.

The person below me likes getting into a cold bed.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 8, 2008)

*true 


tpbm wants to harvest *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2008)

Got no choice cos of the weather.

The person below me has seen pumpkins in shops already.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 8, 2008)

true, stores round here even got santa out!
TPBM hates winter, snow, and the cold

HIE, funky slots will be mine, i just need a day off :hitchair:


----------



## Melissa (Oct 8, 2008)

*false 



tpbm is feeling under the weather *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> HIE, funky slots will be mine, i just need a day off :hitchair:


 
(that game is so boring I gave up)

Correct, were all under the werather.

The person below me has a broken necklace.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 8, 2008)

False
TPBM has poker nights.

HIE yeah its boring but all-in can be quick. I like to bet 420 seems to pay off.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2008)

Ive never played poker in my life, wouldnt know what to do.

The person below me likes pure orange juice.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 8, 2008)

With nice chilled Vodka

TPBM going swimming tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 8, 2008)

False-  brrrrr

TPBM is shivering in the cold


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 8, 2008)

*False, perhaps a jacuzzi, if it is clear tonight *

*oops, too slow :rofl: True, I'd be shivering IF I took a swin in 45 degree temps*

*TPBM has short travel plans for this weekend :hubba:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2008)

Incorrect, I dont but my small plants do 

The person below me just sneezed.


----------



## greenjerry (Oct 8, 2008)

untrue...

tpbm is up to no good...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 8, 2008)

false-  always good 

tpbm is awaiting important news


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 8, 2008)

true

tpbm

has important news to tell


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 8, 2008)

*Yes! News in! I'm stoned like a nutter!

TPBM needs new glassware! Eh? Eh? Don't all of us need to update our glass collection? I ALWAYS need to update my glass. Frequently. LMAO! Waiting for a RooR right now... *


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 9, 2008)

False

just some more papers.......................

TPBM has been shopping:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 9, 2008)

Correct.

The person below me has a sore finger.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 9, 2008)

Correct, I type all day 

TPBM listens to Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 9, 2008)

not often................................

tpbm

had a strange request today...................


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 9, 2008)

My fault for being there alone.

The person below me has a broken torch.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 9, 2008)

Nope

skipped all the junk a while back

the person below me is in the mood for a great night out on the town...........


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 9, 2008)

Maybe.

The person below me likes Fritters.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 9, 2008)

have to be in the right mood

tpbm has nothing blocking there path


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 9, 2008)

Sometimes its good to sit back watching and letting the pride circle the prey.

The person below me can hear water.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 9, 2008)

*Absolutely True, in my yard, pond, and last but certainly not least, in my :bong1:*
:rofl: *oops, still too slow, True, I can always do better* :aok:
*TPBM is going to try and make a change in growing styles *:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 9, 2008)

Echo's from school sounding in my ears.

The person below me once or twice has burn bud while quick drying.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 9, 2008)

pass

tpbm

has a caring sharing nature


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 9, 2008)

You get trod on if you have 1 of those.

The person below me likes sour sweets/candy.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 10, 2008)

True

TPBM has received a cryptic message


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2008)

false

tpbm is excited its Friday


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 10, 2008)

Kinda

Just not getting to spend it the way I would like

TPBM is on Holiday


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 10, 2008)

Incorrect, if I were I wouldnt be able to read your comments.

The person below me is virile.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 11, 2008)

Depends who your asking...........................

TPBM has started wearing there Carhartt winter workwear


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 11, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a donkey jacket and wooden toggles.

The person below me has a car that needs repair.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2008)

*False*

*TPBM has a problem with neighbors*


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 11, 2008)

False

TPBM has lots more trimming to do.................................

oh la la my neck n shoulders......


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 11, 2008)

That was the plan, but as they say ... best lain plans of mice and men.

The person below me enjoys the aches a harvest brings.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 11, 2008)

false

thats 1 of the low points

The HIGH points are what I enjoy most

TPBM is enjoying the afternoon sun


----------



## greenjerry (Oct 11, 2008)

untrue...I hate the light, I am a night person and live sunsets...

TPBM watches project runway on bravo


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 11, 2008)

sooooooooooooooo false

tpbm left it 2 l8 4 2day


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 12, 2008)

false, akuna ma tata
TPBM has a watering schedule
Wednesday meds day - Saturday waterday


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 12, 2008)

False, the rain is doing it for me.

The person below me sometimes wishes they could escape.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 12, 2008)

True

But I normally apply for a Gate Pass

TPBM does not believe everything they read


----------



## greenjerry (Oct 12, 2008)

TRUE...how the hell can you, things are written by humans and we are messed up...just read one of the so called oldest books (the bible)...

TPBM...believes in love


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 12, 2008)

Does love exist or is it a form of obsession?

The person below me can see the sunshine.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 12, 2008)

True

TPBM has not posted pics of their garden.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 12, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

TPBM should not be suspicious


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2008)

True

TPBM just made some special cookies


----------



## SativaWeed (Oct 15, 2008)

false, I just burned the major ingredient! 

 The person below moi wants to go trick or treating really really bad! 

ok so maybe its just me....


----------



## lisa (Oct 16, 2008)

False 
I want a warm hug from U

TPBM is sick.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 16, 2008)

I've been called worse..............................

TPBM has a busy busy day ahead of them....................


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 16, 2008)

true, work as always
Tpbm is in 4th week of flower


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 16, 2008)

The 4th week came and passed a long time ago.

The person below me can see a key from where they are sitting.


----------



## lordhighlama (Oct 16, 2008)

True...  I can see a full keyboard of them.


TPBM just took a bong rip!    :holysheep:


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 16, 2008)

False

TPBM

Has sore shoulders and neck.
Again


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 16, 2008)

true carried my son around all day on my shoulders yesterday

TPBM: needs a job


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 16, 2008)

clients willing to pay would suffice

tpbm

can see a lit street lamp


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 16, 2008)

False Its 3:35 pm here

tpbm is wasted


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 16, 2008)

True

I could be put to far better use..................................

TPBM has a long night in front of them..........


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2008)

true..babysitting for a friend....yippee.  

TPBM has a yummy dinner cooking on the stove


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 16, 2008)

False that was 5hrs ago ish...........................

TPBM has just finished


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 16, 2008)

true, rolling a joint
Tpbm doesnt have a joint


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2008)

True- I have a pipe  

TPBM is very pleasantly buzzed


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 17, 2008)

guilty...
and I'll never find this post again..
TPBM is bored as hell..obviously


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2008)

uh..huh yea I suppose so.  

tpbm thinks budweiser is a pretty darn good beer.

lol


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 17, 2008)

BUD LIGHT! you know me all to well momma
TPBM is we-tod-ed


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 17, 2008)

False

Time to wake n Bake

TPBM...... has just got out of bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2008)

false.....going to bed soon...or maybe not  

TPBM is feeling no pain.


----------



## King Bud (Oct 17, 2008)

False.. my ankles, and my pride ache..
I just got an infraction notice for jogging in my local park..  :**: :hitchair: 

TPBM agrees that that's a silly law.. where else am I going to run!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 17, 2008)

Correct, that is just plain stupid!

The person below me has a button missing.


----------



## greenjerry (Oct 17, 2008)

not true...I live life in the nude...I hate button and clothing

TPBM is all about health (growing their own veg and pot and eat all organic)


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2008)

false

tpbm is having the munchies


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 17, 2008)

false

suited and booted n ready for a wild night out

tpbm went to Tescos today...............


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 17, 2008)

False, I had it delivered :rofl:

The person below me knows they are in a race against mould.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 17, 2008)

Too true...............................

Never fear.....................

It's all under control..........

TPBM Is gona have another before guests arrive


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 17, 2008)

Correct, it numbs the monotony.

The person below me like garlic shrooms.

Home made pizza night tonight!


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 17, 2008)

put your shrooms in your pipe n smoke em hip.................. 

TPBM pleaded guilty


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats a bit of a daft thing to do if you ask me.

The person below me sometimes has a habit of taking advice when its too late.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2008)

false

tpbm needs a nap


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 17, 2008)

true

but burning the candle both ends

tpbm is considering all the evidence before judging


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2008)

Evidence can be flawed, twisted and manipulated.

The person below me likes Sundays.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2008)

*True *

*TPBM just got out of bed*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2008)

Correct and shortly .... to be correct again 

The person below me has left naomi (insert mirror here) asleep while they start thier morning in peace.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 19, 2008)

False

TPBM is about to have home cured bacon, home made sausages eggs, beans, tomatoes and toast................


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2008)

False, im having leftover chicken tikka dhansak and a paratha.

The person below me can touch their nose with their big toe.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2008)

False.

hxxp://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=b-dOTDp0eco

The person below me is about to take a walk.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 19, 2008)

False

tpbm

Is having another...................................:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2008)

false, but I do have a fridge...lol

tpbm is thinking of having a smoke


----------



## annscrib (Oct 20, 2008)

true i just lit it up

tpbm is going for a nice walk


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 20, 2008)

False, its soon food time.

The person below me has a PM waiting for them


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2008)

True-

TPBM is planning a camping trip


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 20, 2008)

False

But I am planning on calling on some friends soon  

maybe unannounced..................

the person below me still has not finished there outdoor crop.............


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2008)

false, its been done over a year..

tpbm is missing a dead loved one


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 20, 2008)

False, ive not harvested her yet.

The person below me does not like heights.


----------



## greenjerry (Oct 20, 2008)

true...

TPBM is a hardcore Jesus Freak


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2008)

false 

tpbm is fresh out of the shower and smellin good


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 20, 2008)

true, work sucks
tpbm worked in SNOW today


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2008)

False- still like summer here

tpbm wants a nap but wont get one


----------



## King Bud (Oct 21, 2008)

True.. I'll nap on Thursday, when I have a clearer idea of how little time left I have for projects.. 

TPBM has to always keep trudging forward alone


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 21, 2008)

kinda true

TPBM is aroused by Homer Simpson


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2008)

False- never liked that show

TpBM prefers King Of The Hill


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 21, 2008)

false...i'm a simpsons fan

TPBM is going to reply to this thread(to say false would end the game)


----------



## King Bud (Oct 21, 2008)

True  

TPBM is a fan of zombie movies


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2008)

true

tpbm is barefoot


----------



## King Bud (Oct 21, 2008)

False, got my thin futuristic tough-as-steel running socks on..

TPBM is someone's source of comfort


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2008)

true, my dog loves a warm body to lay next to.  

tpbm is getting a headache


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 22, 2008)

Had the same 1 for 15yrs


TPBM is looking forward to relative freedom........


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2008)

false

tpbm is goin to bed

zzzzzz


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 22, 2008)

False, I woke up an hour ago.

The person below me once found a pile of money.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 22, 2008)

True .... I found an envelope with about a grand in it a few years back walking down the street

The person below me can see frost outside the window


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2008)

*True*

*TPBM watched Midnight Meat Train lastnight *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 22, 2008)

False ... watched a russian subtitled documentary on a kids reform school.
Kids imprisoned for 2 years with murderers for nicking some bread and jam.
Nearly as scary, I reckon TBG

The person below me has to lay off the smoke for a while because they have some important work to do.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2008)

*False I'm smoking like a champ until the day i die  *

*TPBM has a birthday coming up :hubba: *


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 22, 2008)

true...i'll be a solid 29 !!!!....my back hurts and i'm loosing my hair ..jk

TPBM munches way too hard after smokin' the good stuff


----------



## greenjerry (Oct 22, 2008)

WFT...TRUE...I am not the only one, thanks...

TPBM...when high they find themselve forgetting to breath


----------



## King Bud (Oct 22, 2008)

True.. yet somehow my bodily instincts kick in, and I need not think about it..

TPBM speaks to the gods when they're high (enough)


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2008)

false

tpbm is high as a kite


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 22, 2008)

false

but will be joining you very soon sm

tpbm has to collect the kids from school soon


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2008)

False-

TPBM has a sink full of dirty dishes


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 22, 2008)

false

but the dishwasher is good 2go

tpbm has a small mountain of ironing 2do


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 22, 2008)

*False, I never iron, I do run the washer and dryer often :angrywife:*

*TPBM is raking in the great fall foliage this week *:rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 22, 2008)

no rake needed

but I do have a sack of trimmed leaves..................

tpbm is tired of trimming


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2008)

false

tpbm is craving nachos  LOL


----------



## annscrib (Oct 22, 2008)

false im cravin seafood

tpbm has the radio on


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2008)

True-

TPBM has no desire to clean their house today


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 22, 2008)

true

and far too often

tpbm just cooked tea for three


----------



## King Bud (Oct 24, 2008)

False, for one, as is usually the case

TPBM has a nightly routine to help settle them down for sleep


----------



## rami (Oct 24, 2008)

TRUE...im an insomniac...i need 2 blunts before i go to sleep. 


TPBM thinks this game is supposed to be TPAM...(A for above)


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 24, 2008)

False

TPBM is just popping in and out.............................


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 24, 2008)

False, but that statement will be true in an hour.

The person below me can smell coffee.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 24, 2008)

True
TPBM had there coffee pot burn out this morning


----------



## rami (Oct 24, 2008)

false...i dont drink coffee


TPBM is gonna give me some rep


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe later

muha ha ha ha

tpbm

visited the Police Station today.......................

n

imo was lucky to be allowed to leave..........


----------



## King Bud (Oct 24, 2008)

False, but I sure want to hear more about _that_

TPBM raked leaves today


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 24, 2008)

Nope

just more trimmin

tpbm is gettin ready to make some ghetto hash


----------



## King Bud (Oct 24, 2008)

false.. I'm not even expecting to get high

TPBM will be enjoying the stars tonight


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 24, 2008)

true

got to check the livestock soon

nearly time for bed

tpbm has consumed to much today


----------



## passion2grow (Oct 24, 2008)

true

the person below me is havung a good harvest


----------



## berserker (Oct 24, 2008)

Very good!!They are curing in the jars right now.


The person below me is thinking about tring a hydro grow?


----------



## King Bud (Oct 24, 2008)

already true, but not for our favorite plant.. I'm doing a mix of garden herbs

TPBM will connect with friends tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2008)

True. we had a great time

TPBM smells of cigarettes and isn't a tobacco smoker.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2008)

Correct and false.

The person below me wishes they had longer legs.


----------



## kalikisu (Oct 25, 2008)

false if i didnt smoke id be a olypiad.
the person below me aint got no bentley.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2008)

True, its an Alfa

The person below me smokes in bed.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2008)

*False*

*TPBM as some yard work to do today*


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 25, 2008)

True

TPBM needs to cut a load of firewood today, the nights are getting chilly


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*FALSE!

I'm a darn suburban folk  I pay for gas for my heat.

TPBM needs to get their next grow started up, QUICK! Their runnin out of stash!*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2008)

*False we never run out :hubba: *

*TPBM has never been on a blind date *


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 25, 2008)

True

But that was a long long time ago, mullet era...........

TPBM is thinking of visiting Belgium soon, punk rock concert :headbang2:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2008)

All greek to me.

The person below me is tempted to snip a tester bud.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 25, 2008)

False

moved on to the burped stuff now

tpbm &#1043;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080; &#1043;&#1088;&#1098;&#1094;&#1082;&#1080;


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

:stoned:

*What the hell did you type man?!?!

TPBM is thinking the EXACT same thing.*


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 25, 2008)

&#1051;&#1098;&#1078;&#1072;............. 

tpbm...........has a busy afternoon 
                          &#1047;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1089;&#1083;&#1077;&#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1077;&#1076;


----------



## lisa (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes, you are right.
TPBM is a good mind reader.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*VERY true, I know exatly what you are thinking RIGHT now. Spooky, eh?

TPBM is lookin forward to a soon harvest.*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2008)

Correct.

2-3 weeks.

Hopefully.

Shame about the frosts that are due within those 3 weeks  

The person below me needs a hair cut.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 25, 2008)

False

but had a few close shaves.......................

tpbm is still confused


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2008)

Confusion is sometime created with intent.

The person below me likes Fanta.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 25, 2008)

False

tpbm thinks the intent, may or not be intended


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2008)

True

TPBM isnt doing jack squat today


----------



## King Bud (Oct 25, 2008)

False.. every hour counts!

TPBM keeps almost getting run over by drunk drivers


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2008)

False, I no longer play on roads, I play on the superhighway instead.

The person below me would like to spend halloween in Transylvania.

hXXp://skepdic.com/vampires.html

XX to TT


----------



## King Bud (Oct 25, 2008)

For the record, I was a crossing an intersection, about a foot from the sidewalk, and the jerk decides to crowd me, even though he's the only one on the road, because he thought I didn't walk fast enough. Gotta love avoiding getting hit by a morons' SUV, and nearly getting threatened by a fist fight, on the way to a party.

True, but I'll end up spending it in Metropolis

TPBM sees the metaphors in zombie movies


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2008)

Space is emptiness from inside. 

They are everywhere, I blame the Illuminati myself.

The person below me likes rice.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 25, 2008)

True

tpbm likes Butter............


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Yeah man! That spanish rice with the pink kidney beans oooohh.

Lol I'm Italian btw not Spanish.

TPBM want's to move to CA to join a good breeders circle!

Trade them beans!*


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Oops, a little late. True, I add REAL butter to so much stuff. I can't stand the fake crap. Tastes like salted blandness*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 27, 2008)

I want to move, but no to CA.

The person below me just yawned.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 27, 2008)

False

tpbm is making an Adirondack chair today.........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2008)

*False but i will be making some ISO :hubba: *

*TPBM is catching his or her first buzz of the day*


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 27, 2008)

nope

but about to start my 2nd

tpbm is viewing but can not post


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2008)

*False been posting for 3 years  *

*TPBM is getting ready to make breakfast*


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 27, 2008)

false

that was 4hrs ago

tpbm  can see many Mason Jars full of buds...............:yay:


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 27, 2008)

true

TPBM: is going to sleep


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 27, 2008)

false

tea break

n

will be time for some butties soon

tpbm has milk and 1 sugar in there tea


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 27, 2008)

False, no tea here - coffee double double
Tpbm cannot roll a joint


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2008)

Kinda true....its not pretty, but smokable.  

tpbm loves pancakes and sausage


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 28, 2008)

True,  but not together
Tpbm saw REO Speedwagon live 

Dont fear the reefer


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2008)

*True about 20 years or so ago :holysheep:  damn i'm getting old  *

*TPBM has a dish of weed sitting in front of them :confused2: *


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 28, 2008)

False

Just a tray.................... 
More trimming tonight...............:angrywife: 

Tpbm

has had snowfall today.......


----------



## greenjerry (Oct 28, 2008)

false...but was cool as hell

TPBM...is a hero to someone close to them


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 29, 2008)

Once......... 

Not now..... 

TPBM

will have to wait till later.......


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 29, 2008)

More waiting?

8 months isnt enough?

The person below me has heard the Doctor say ... 'Cough'


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 29, 2008)

ahem, true
Tpbm likes Star Trek but not Star Wars


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 30, 2008)

True.

The original series was the best.

The person below me has just eaten.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2008)

*False not hungry yet *

*TPBM has laundry to do*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 30, 2008)

true- but i'm not gonna
tpbm is biting their fingernails cause their running low till harvest(hope you outdoor guys had a good one this year)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 30, 2008)

Correct, im now down to 1 clean top left.

And correct as well, not harvested yet !

The person below me likes playing card games.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

False

Not a gambling man...................

TPBM

LIkes to jump out of Planes...........................


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 30, 2008)

false
Tpbm can play the accordian


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

False

But Hippy has 1 in his van

TPBM

Will IM me later..........
It's good to talk...


----------



## HeavenlyScent (Oct 30, 2008)

PM you mean.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

Nope :aok:  
I meant IM me


----------



## HeavenlyScent (Oct 30, 2008)

The answer is incorrect then.


----------



## HeavenlyScent (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, i ask now, erm, tpbm has long fingernails.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

only on my thumbs...............

tpbm

is trimming bud


----------



## HeavenlyScent (Oct 30, 2008)

Incorrect, not grown this year, been away.


----------



## HeavenlyScent (Oct 30, 2008)

Damn, erm, tpbm has blue skies.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

ha ha ha

not today

dark clouds are looming

TPBM is not looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 30, 2008)

False ... today is the tomorrow we worried about yesterday  

The person below me thinks it's coffee and smoke time.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

oh no not another............................. 

false

struggling now........ 

tpbm has to cook lunch


----------



## greenjerry (Oct 30, 2008)

true...I am hungry...

tpbm needs buy some more weed...but has to wait till payday


----------



## smokybear (Oct 30, 2008)

False. Already re-upped so I'm good until January.


tpbm needs to shave today.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a strange feeling a woman will not answer you Smoky 

Correct, I need a shave.

The person below me likes popping bubble wrap.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2008)

True, but the kids always get to it 1st.  

TPBM hasnt gotten high in a week until now.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

You are kidding right................................. 

False

I have been overindulging of late  

TPBM would like to grow again............


----------



## smokybear (Oct 30, 2008)

True. I can't wait to start another indoor operation. Got 20 white widow that are just screaming to be planted...


tpbm has carved a pumpkin for Halloween this year.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep, if I can call it that...lol

TPBM has the munchies.


----------



## greenjerry (Oct 30, 2008)

false...

tpbm is about to harvest


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

Nope

just ended..............................phew 

Tpbm thinks that Soon we'll be without the moon
Hummin' a different tune, and then


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 30, 2008)

False but ...

There may be teardrops to shed But while there's moonlight and music and love and romance ...

The person below me puts a brave face on.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 30, 2008)

Once in a while :rofl: 

tpbm is well prepared


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2008)

False

TPBM is getting another beer.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 31, 2008)

False

Just starting my day....................:ccc: 

TPBM is expecting trouble later..............:argue: :rant: :argue:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2008)

*True my girlfriend  *

*TPBM is doing a bong hit as they read this :hubba: *


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 31, 2008)

No bongs here.........................

3 skin n hot black coffee

TPBM has blue skies this morning


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 31, 2008)

True

The person below me has a surprise for a loved one.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 31, 2008)

false.....................:rofl: 

no surprises...........................

tpbm is getting ready to chop n trim


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 31, 2008)

The countdown begins, but its a bit chilly at the moment.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 31, 2008)

ha ha ha 

tpbm

Is getting ready for round 2, ding ding


----------



## kalikisu (Oct 31, 2008)

true dat
the person below me smoked and choked


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 1, 2008)

Smoked what and choked who?

The person below me has a mess to tidy up.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 1, 2008)

False

sort out maybe but not tidy up

tpbm

Is exploring other Avenues


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 1, 2008)

Sometimes its a long walk to another avenue.

I'm lost, confused, alone...
I cannot see ...
There is darkness around me;
The fire has died, my light blown away
By an unwanted breeze...
I am wandering, going around and around
in circles...
Is there no end to this loneliness?

The person below me needs a pee.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 1, 2008)

False


A space would suffice


TPBM

Is planning.....................



Now there is only silence, maddening silence.
It is suffocating, draining my heart of your songs...
Is there no escape from this madness?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 1, 2008)

Correct.

Planning on another coffee and as im the only person up this morning ...a 1 skin :hubba: 

love ~ is it real? or a fake ideal?
not meant, not true, not faithful, just a word.
dont play my mind with simple things,
they hurt the reality of my being.

Strife and marriage,
total barrage of stress and miscarriage.
lonely am I, inside it hides,
strides to show, yet hidden from view of old and new.

life we led doth catch us fast,
where did time lose us?
the ferryman we must pay,
as silent memories we leave behind.


The person below me has a busy day ahead of them.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 1, 2008)

True

TPBM thinks it's nearly time for...............


----------



## lisa (Nov 1, 2008)

false 
not thinking but doing
TPBM is a day dreamer.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 1, 2008)

False.

Hard reality is my world.

The person below me is too young to be on this site.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2008)

False

TPBM has hairy legs


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 1, 2008)

Only out of season............. 

tpbm.................is going on a bender soon.............


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2008)

True----got a lot of Heinekens with my name on it..lol.  

TPBM needs some retail therapy


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 1, 2008)

True

Could be shopping in the North West soon

Tpbm..............spends there other half's money


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 1, 2008)

True I spent all me money....

TPBM is chill...


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 1, 2008)

False, rush mode
Tpbm is going out for BARBEQUE :woohoo:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 2, 2008)

In this weather! are you mad!!

:rofl:

My next BBQ will be November the 5th, rain or snow it still happens every year 

The person below me feels tired.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 2, 2008)

nope just confused..................

remember remember the 5th of November

tpbm believes in PLOTS


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 2, 2008)

Correct, im plotting on secret presents.

The person below me has powdery fingers.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 2, 2008)

false

the person below me, fancies a pint of Guinness


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 2, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the person below me, fancies a pint of Guinness


 
False. 

I like bud select, Or teh Dos Equuess.... XX ... spelling.

The person below me is wearing a man thong.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2008)

False  

TPBM is about to watch some football.  Go Colts!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 3, 2008)

false.

I need to go shoe shopping instead.

The person below me has a limp.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 3, 2008)

Not when I woke up this morning.................

TPBM has fire wood to cut and chop............


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 3, 2008)

not true...I wish I had a wood burner

tpbm...is still unsure to vote for tomorrow


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 3, 2008)

False

no voting tomorrow for me tomorrow...........................

tpbm will be counting ballets


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 3, 2008)

false

tpbm has a bday coming up soon


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 3, 2008)

who told you................ 

TPBM can't quite believe it..........


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 3, 2008)

true

TPBM...has to take a dump


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 3, 2008)

Kinda correct.

The person below me has a rash.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 3, 2008)

False. NO rashes here!


The person below me, Hates MCdonalds, But still eats there sometimes because they still have a 99 cent menu unlike Wendys.

And the Sweet tea is bangin.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 3, 2008)

True.  

TPBM just got out of the shower and is feelin fresh


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 3, 2008)

Have I told you how beautiful you are lately Sm? :hubba: 

The person below me hates curry.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 3, 2008)

Absolutely true
The person below me knows martial arts             Kiiii yah


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 3, 2008)

False. I only know the art of whoop-***.

The person below me watches animal porn.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 4, 2008)

Ive seen a film called animal farm, I wont go into details :rofl:

The person below me has a picture of a loved one close to their monitor.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 4, 2008)

false

morning every1

tpbm has a tattoo they regret


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 4, 2008)

False.

Im not against body art, its your body, do with it what you want.

If you have a regret with a tat, then tat over it or have it changed into something else.

if you have a tat saying .. I love sue.

Change it to .. I love suet pudding :rofl:

hXXp://www.tattooinfo.net/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=26


The person below me has started buying for Christmas already.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 4, 2008)

True

But your off the list^^^^^^
A little bird tells me you've been very, very naughty..............

TPBM

Is a fashion icon.......................


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 4, 2008)

Soooooo true.

Next years fashion ....

hXXp://www.fiftiesweb.com/fashion/hippie-clothes.htm

The person below me has an empty lighter.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2008)

False-

TPBM has big feet?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 4, 2008)

I know what your enquiring about Sm  

The person below me is thinking about a holiday.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2008)

False- bah humbug!

TPBM is right handed


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 4, 2008)

Only because you mentioned it..................................

and 

I wish............


State of the economy....................
hmmmmmmm

maybe next year........

tpbm

has a child off school today


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 4, 2008)

ha ha ha

damn n blast mom

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 2 seconds.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2008)

HUH?  

I am speachless...lmao


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 5, 2008)

Falsified.

The person below me wishes huckelberry had made it to presidency.

Edit: I think it was huckabee not huckelberry.... smoke ya anudden.:fly:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

Im afraid he didnt Finn ish.

The person below me sometimes gets the morning spins.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 5, 2008)

False

TPBM likes jig saw puzzles


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

Life is a jigsaw.

The person below me has a favourite finger.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 5, 2008)

True. Its my middle ones. But I love them all since I am
the god of all things metal.

The person below me has a crush on judge judy involving a ham sandwitch and a gerbal.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 5, 2008)

errrrrrrrrrrrrr

pass

tpbm

could crush a grape...............


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

Has Judy got grapes?

The person below me is nearly out of papers.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 5, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha

so true...............................................

tpbm

is

reading my mind again...................


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 5, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> errrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> pass
> 
> ...


 
Coulda just said false there "2kewl4skewl"


_*Minus 20 Internetz*_ for being a baby
and not playing along. 

..Carry on..........:bongin:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 5, 2008)

Uh hu Uh hu

yeah yeah

whatever George...................................


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2008)

False 

TPBM has a tremendous weight off their shoulders.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

Ive not but im sure this cant wait for it to be true 

The person below me is a Leo.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2008)

False- scorpio   

TPBM is not wearing any jewelry


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

False, im never naked.

The person below me likes cheap and cheerful jewellery.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2008)

False- no cheap stuff here.  

TPBM favorite color is red


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

Red has its place.

So does black.

The person below me wears opium perfume.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2008)

False

TPBM is not looking forward to Christmas


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

SSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOO not true.

Im a child at heart and I honestly hope I never lose that.

The person below me gets cramp at night.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 5, 2008)

left ham string, feels like a dam cricket ball......................

tpbm

wishes they had had a better summer...................


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

False.

Wishes get broken, accept what you have.

The person below me knows what handcuffs feel like being worn in a non sexual way.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 5, 2008)

HA ha ha 

Both sides of the fence........................

Speed cuffs with a little twist.........................

ouch........................!

TPBM thought it was unnecessary


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2008)

True 

TPBM is regretting their wake n bake cuz they can't get out of the computer chair.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 5, 2008)

False just gone 7pm

But True

Stuck to the chair...........	:ccc:

tpbm

has just struck a deal


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

False, just finished eating.

I can still hear the whirr of the oven fan.

The person below me fancies a coke.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 5, 2008)

nope

mug of tea would be nice ta.........	

and

	:48:

that back befor you stick the kettle on

tpbm

Is making preparations


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

Correct, and for a change its going to plan.

The person below me likes the taste of raw potatoes.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2008)

*False*

*TPBM wishes he was a Grunt :hubba:   *


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 5, 2008)

would it be better than being a Grump..............?        :confused2:

tpbm

is burping jars


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

I personally burp belly gas.

The person below me has not seen the sea for a long time.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2008)

False

TPBM has a fond childhood memory involving airplanes


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

Correct, I thought the film was very funny when I was younger.

hXXp://www.tigersweat.com/movies/airplane/

The person below me has a battle scar.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2008)

True- from my mom slamming the door on my index finger as a toddler.

TPBM doesnt have a shirt on


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 5, 2008)

False

n a very thick woolly pull

tpbm is about to make another


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

I just cooked 2 pizza's, you want me to make another? !

the person below me can see 1 odd shoe from where they are sitting.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2008)

false-

tpbm is listing to a song thats older then 20 yrs.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 5, 2008)

False

my parents aren't home...............	

tpbm

sometimes  wishes they could go back


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 5, 2008)

true, the last harvest was tha bomb!

tpbm has rolled one up in a public area


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2008)

true

tpbm is about to go outside for a quick toke


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 5, 2008)

I could do with a quickie 

tpbm

needs to put some wood on the fire


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 5, 2008)

false

tpbm is the next to post!


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 5, 2008)

true

tpbm is about to hit some dank and sticky herb...


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 6, 2008)

true

tpbm

is planning there next grow


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2008)

False.

Not finished this one yet! :rofl:

The person below me is groggy first thing in the morning.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 6, 2008)

True ... smoking hangover everyday without fail

The person below me won some money lately.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2008)

Correct.

I won a fiver on a Tesco scratch card, it was to win £5k a month for life.

The only problem is it cost me a fiver to buy it :rofl:

Better than not winning my stake back I suppose.

Glad its not only me that gets a smoking hangover, the solution to a hangover is .....

The person below me has a secret hobby.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 6, 2008)

*Uhmm, promise not to tell?

I take high intensity discharge lights and recreate an outdoor environment in my house, and grow marijuana!

SHH!

LOL!

TPBM just bought some new glass :hubba:*


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 6, 2008)

false...it was given to me from a friend


tpbm...wants to share their harvest with me...


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2008)

false, its mine...all mine  

tpbm needs something to do today


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2008)

Its you who is typing on a forum Sm, nothing to do?

The person below me has a belly bar.


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 6, 2008)

some what true...I dont drink beer that **** will kill you, but I am fat

tpbm is at work


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 6, 2008)

False

I'm in my office

TPBM has had a busy day.........


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2008)

Busy days lead to relaxing evening, im having a relaxed evening.

The person below me is going bald.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 6, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not true

Been below my shoulders for the last 20ish yrs

TPBM wears a short beard


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2008)

False 

tpbm has a wide assortment of adult novelties


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 6, 2008)

My beard trimmer buzzes...................:rofl:

TPBM

uses rechargeable batteries


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2008)

false

tpbm likes to buzz


----------



## smokybear (Nov 6, 2008)

False....I don't like alcohol that much...

tpbm loves Mountain Dew!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2008)

False- ick!

TPBM is bored outta their mind


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

false

just got outa bed...............................

morning all.........:ciao:

I you like mom

I could go on a rant swear n curse n you could chastise me..........

TPBM is tired


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

LMAO

False

TPBM is feeling no pain


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

False

listening to this..........................*lol*

tpbm

knows how matt is


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2008)

:confused2: No idea.


(I had better be quick before RBH gets his trigger finger out again )


The person below me is fetching a ruler.


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 7, 2008)

true...I know many Matts


tpbm...loves to wake and bake


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 7, 2008)

True ... the person below me is having a laugh


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2008)

Without laughter, what are we?

The person below me likes fridays.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

Just another day in the week

tpbm


thinks it's MINE?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

False, mine all mine

TPBM is expecting a phone call


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

False

tpbm

wants it rubbing better


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

HUH?  :O

False, I think...

TPBM is clean shaven


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

false

but neatly trimmed

tpbm wants a hand preparing for Thanks Giving


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2008)

False.

The person below me dreams of winning the lottery.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

True...gonna be rich one day.  

TPBM is contimplating a smoke...


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

not with you.......... 

you never pass it back.......... 

tpbm

prefers turkey over chicken


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

false

tpbm has cold hands


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a warm heart...............................

tpbm

bends the rules


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2008)

False.

Its not allowed.

The person below me is going to order a take away tonight.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2008)

true

tpbm  is Home from work early


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

False

but have made a Fri night order

tpbm

smokes cigs..................................


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

False- ick!

TPBM is craving italian food


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

False

tpbm

Is feeling the effects


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

false-

TPBM is a gourmet cook


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 7, 2008)

*True, I think so, but the :angrywife: OldLady says I am just a gourmet mess maker :rofl:*

*TPBM has pheasants to clean, roast and eat today *:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2008)

false...but the person above does


TPBM  is smoking a bong now


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

False- but thinking about it

TPBM has an aching body part


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 7, 2008)

*True, I got a thorn in my thumb reaching for and picking UP a pheasant in Ohio today*

*
TPBM has a shotgun to clean too *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

False- but we do have a bb gun  

TPBM is not looking forward to the weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

true

tpbm will be hiking with a bad knee tomorrow


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

false- but did have a red pair in the mid-1980's

tpbm is about to go outside for a smoke


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

true

tpbm has an alter ego


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

false

tpbm just heard from a lost friend


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2008)

The CPU will sort that out.

The person below me sometimes has 2 skins.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Thick vs thin?

TPBM is coming down from a sugar high


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

false

but time 4 a 3 skinner right now

tpbm is all fingers n thumbs when it comes to skinnin up............


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2008)

That sounds rude to me so im not answering it  

The person below me has a scab.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

true

tpbm has too much time on his hands.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ up 1

False, not had one yet.

Q is ^^


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2008)

Lets start again shall we :rofl:

3somes sometimes get mixed up.

The person below me has a rip in an item of clothing.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

false

time is relative 

tpbm thinks freedom is an illusion


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2008)

False, we all have it, we choose not to endure it.

The person below me is blind.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2008)

It costs nothing if you go round to the drey shutter and roll a barrel off as tarts and vicars sing into a mic pizzed.

The person below me knows what paranoid feels like.


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 7, 2008)

yes I do...

tpbm...
is still new at growing and is usurer what to do next...


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

No and yes

TPBM is in the right place and has all the tools they need


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

True

TPBM has green eyes


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 8, 2008)

False, grey.

The person below me likes eating boiled eggs.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 8, 2008)

Been a while

just pass over the Cheese n onion crisps will ya....................

tpbm

has an ebay acc


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 8, 2008)

*True*

*TPBM is doing something extra fun today :hubba: *


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 8, 2008)

not today

maybe soon

tpbm is making ice for an experiment


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 8, 2008)

False, I have nothing to make it with  

The person below me has not smoked today yet.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 8, 2008)

Soooooooooo

False

n the day is still young.............


tpbm may or may not get an early Christmas present soon


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 8, 2008)

Dread the thought waiting that freakin long :rofl:

The person below me has one of these hidden...


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 8, 2008)

False

The only Gimp I use is for photo work

TPBM has the feeling there position is being abused


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 8, 2008)

TRUE

tpbm woke up too early..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 8, 2008)

Correct.

I like getting up early, I remember when I was a child my Father said to me that the best part of the day is early, quiet and peaceful while everyone else is still asleep, it took me years to realise what he was telling me.

The person below me is wearing a bandage.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 8, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Correct.
> 
> I like getting up early, I remember when I was a child my Father said to me that the best part of the day is early, quiet and peaceful while everyone else is still asleep, it took me years to realise what he was telling me.
> 
> The person below me is wearing a bandage.



FALSE..
thats ironic because my dad always told me the same.. he didnt mention anything about drinking a beer this early though little "hair of the dog" eh.

*TPBM Drinks coffee*


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 8, 2008)

Only if it's Hot and Black


tpbm

needs some breathing space.........


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 8, 2008)

true...i just smoke some stuff that is making it hard for me to move...

tpbm...
is in need of some good herb themselves


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 8, 2008)

False

it's the person below me in need


----------



## nikimadritista (Nov 8, 2008)

Big Time!

TPBM is drinking Beer..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 8, 2008)

Correct.

Thankfully I still have my smalls to enjoy, I think all im doing is digging a big hole tonight :rofl:

The person below me likes drinking cocoa.


----------



## nikimadritista (Nov 8, 2008)

False!

TPBM is eating chocolate..


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 8, 2008)

not if your pouring it..........................

tpbm

has a dripping tap


----------



## nikimadritista (Nov 8, 2008)

True! Two! The landlord is a lazy old fart!

TPBM listens to the radio..


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 8, 2008)

ha ha ha

police scanners


tpbm..............

is planning on moving to a new country next year


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 9, 2008)

False, im happy with my own eh
The Person Below Me has to water plants today


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

False

tpbm enjoyed the Boxing last night


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 9, 2008)

Getting bashed around the ring isnt my idea of fun.

The person below me has cold hands.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

false

not yet

TPBM is about to test there Muscle Memory


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 9, 2008)

fales...it's to much work this early in the morning

TPBM
is cooking something good...


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

false

tpbm knows what I'm sitting on..........


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 9, 2008)

An £8m lottery win?

The person below me has belly button fluff.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

too hard to find it these days..................
so

:confused2: 

tpbm is going for a second run soon


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 9, 2008)

False.

The person below me feels numb.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

nope........................

on the up.................

tpbm would like some


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2008)

True...what is it?

TPBM is watching their fav football team play.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

no such thing with a pointy ball..................

footballs are spherical................ 

Tpbm Watched the International *Rugby* yesterday....................
a mans game


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2008)

False-  but rugby players are pretty hot sometimes.

TPBM has had too much fresh air


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*False don't get enough*

*TPBM is harvesting some bud today :hubba: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2008)

Correct.

Its time to have a major thinning out.

The person below me is sitting with a pepsi in front of them.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 10, 2008)

*WRONG

Raspberry snapple

TPBM is psyched for some new seeds to arrive in the mail!*


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

False

TPBM is so surprised how well a little experiment went............... 

75m :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

False

TPBM is freezing and needs to put on warmer clothes


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2008)

False.

The person below me can hear water.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

Nope

tpbm

has a tin bath hanging by the back door...................


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

false

tpbm should really be cleaning house but would rather hang at MP


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

nope

tpbm makes omelettes in bags, just to save doing the washing up


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

true- especially when camping.

tpbm has been paying attention


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

maybe a little more than some others

tpbm

Has a deck


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

Umm uhhhh, yes I do.  :rofl: 

TPBM does a lot of laundry at their house...


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

ha ha ha

only when it's stacked to the ceiling next to the stone fire place

tpbm

has a secret ingredient in there omelettes


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2008)

Correct, I shave Elephant toe nails into it.

The person below me has a sore throat.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

False

TPBM is wanting to go smoke but cant


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

false

tpbm

is a square peg in a round hole world


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2008)

So true.

The person below me can sing.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

Only in the shower.  

tpbm isn't very tall


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

True..............just 5'6"

tpbm is watching a stand off


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2008)

False, im watching flirting.

The person below me can recite the alphabet backwards.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

False...

TPBM doesnt drink wine


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 10, 2008)

True  

TPBM has to buy some bud this time cause their stash is gone :rant:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

False...got a few yrs left.  

TPBM has the beginnings of a headache


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2008)

Correct, ive had it all day, it will pass after an orgasm.

The person below me is thinking of going on a diet.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

False

TPBM can't find a nail file


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

False

I'm a manicurist

tpbm

Had a Pub
 Lunch yesterday


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

False

TPBM has biscuits in the oven


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 10, 2008)

false
 Im having a pub lunch today

TPBM smokes a one hitter


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

False

TPBM doesnt know what a pub lunch is


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2008)

Just incase they dont know, its a pub (bar) that sells alcohol and food  

The person below me wears contacts.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

false

tpbm has a sweet tooth


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 10, 2008)

TRUE!
especially right now

TPBM smokes cigs..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2008)

False.

The person below me has been canoeing.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

True-

TPBM is frusterated


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

PGL any1............?

need I say more..................?

tpbm is confused


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

true

tpbm has grey hair


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2008)

Is this soap?

The person below me is listening to music.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

true

tpbm is a high IQ


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2008)

Like a wet slipper.

The person below me is wearing a ring given to them.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

false

tpbm belongs to no one


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Is this soap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope

tpbm can see an orange box


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG yes I can  lmao

tpbm just scratched something


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 10, 2008)

wft...can you see me, I guess I need to stop scratching there, now...

tpbm...is hungrey


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

false

tpbm is looking out the window


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 10, 2008)

*at the moment I am looking at the keyboard, but I do look out at the critters all the time, snow has stuck around all day for the 1st time all season

TPBM is wishing for a white christmas, come to the UP :rofl:*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 10, 2008)

false, i can't stand the cold or the snow TPBM watches too much tv


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 10, 2008)

true and I smoke to much weed too...

tpbm...is going be getting a little *** tonight (masturbation doesn't count


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 10, 2008)

FALSE

my lady needs to borrow some of Thorns Lowrider Mint haaaaaaaa

TPBM has bad breath?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 10, 2008)

*false 



tpbm

is eating chocolate*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 10, 2008)

False
smokin a bowl

TPBM is bored


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

False- just had nookie and a nice bowl.  

TPBM knows what a Peroni is.  No googling allowed.   


:holysheep: 

:woohoo:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 10, 2008)

true, i am Italian and enjoy the beer
TPBM uses spell check before posting


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

false

tpbm is on number 3, late start


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2008)

*False*

*TPBM needs to get in bed *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 11, 2008)

False.

Just got out of it :rofl:

The person below me has slitty eyes.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 11, 2008)

true

tpbm probably will soon


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 11, 2008)

You need to be careful Sm.

Being past 40 and having too many late nights will give you crows claws.

The person below me feels numb.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 11, 2008)

False..and I am not in my 40s.  

TPBM is dehydrated


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 11, 2008)

Nothing a tube of haemorrhoid cream cant solve.

Im always dehydrated, I never drink enough.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 11, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> You need to be careful Sm.
> 
> Being past 40 and having too many late nights will give you crows claws.
> 
> ...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 11, 2008)

Indeed, true.

The person below me feels slightly intoxicated.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 11, 2008)

False

no slight about it.....................

tpbm

has flood warnings


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 11, 2008)

false, windchill and snowstorm
TPBM is toking as they read this


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 11, 2008)

False...but thinking about it  

TPBM is having a rainy day


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 13, 2008)

Correct, is there any other kind of day?

The person below me has held a monkey.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2008)

*False but i had one toss some **** at me  *

*TPBM is smoking a fat one right now :hubba: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

False, but in my dreams I am.  

TPBM has been high all day.


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 13, 2008)

true...i have smoke all day started at 7 am this morning

tpbm...wnats to give me a job


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

True if you'll be my housekeeper.  

TPBM is drinking imported beer tonight.


----------



## King Bud (Nov 13, 2008)

False, I'll stick to filtered water.

The person below me is lucky enough to have friends that set them up on blind dates


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 13, 2008)

false , I have a girlfriend already
The person below me like to smoke before they go grocery shopping


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

True, tho I usually end up buying more crap.  

TPBM is drinking a domestic beer.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 14, 2008)

False, I gave up alcohol 13 weeks ago saying my next alcoholic drink would be on Christmas day.

Its been a surpringly long 13 weeks :rofl:

The person below me likes rice.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

false...i can take it or leave it

tpbm drank too much beer last night


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 14, 2008)

false, I don't drink alchol mom. I'm againist it. 

tpbm likes joints more than blunts.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

true

tpbm is craving homemade lasagna


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 14, 2008)

False.

I fancy a hot spicy pizza with sliced chillies, pepperoni, ground beef, anchovies, olives, roasted garlic and mushrooms, topped thickly with melted cheese so all the other toppings are hidden from view and its a surprise when you bite into it.

The person below me just ate an apple.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

false...the thought of eating right now makes me ill  

tpbm aint getting any younger

lol


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Nov 14, 2008)

True i aint getting any younger its a sad fact but...

Tpbm is watching yo gabba gabba


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

False, but did earlier.  bad show.  scares me.

TPBM just ate a magic brownie.


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Nov 14, 2008)

False,,, i did have a brownie today but nothing magical about it

Tpbm is playing wii bowling


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

false, but we own it

tpbm is having a very windy day!!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 14, 2008)

false, the weather was mild today

tpbm has read the site rules in full. (good job!)


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL True, lots.  

TPBM is grumpy today for no reason


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 14, 2008)

True I think I'm Bi-polar
tpbm has to work tomorrow and is not happy about it


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

false- my job never ends....

TPBM feels like kicking someones *** just cuz.

lmao


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 14, 2008)

*OMG!

Never!!!!

comeon smokin' mom I thought you were less violent than that! JK!!! 

TPBM has just harvested a female plant they spotted male flowers on *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

false

tpbm needs a back rub


----------



## Bukshot911 (Nov 15, 2008)

true, if its from you

tpbm has never seen the back of a twenty dollar bill... _on weed!_


----------



## lisa (Nov 15, 2008)

True
TPBM is standing head over heal.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 15, 2008)

false- I'm sitting

tpbm would rather be doing something else


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 15, 2008)

Correct.

I would rather be on a sunny beach.

The person below me can play a musical instrument.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 15, 2008)

False (unless ya count playing with your flute)

The person below me has just sparked up.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you watching me in my garden? :rofl:

Just had one.

The person below me likes a coffee as soon as they wake up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 15, 2008)

false- gotta be ice cold diet dr pepper  

tpbm just rolled outta bed.


----------



## King Bud (Nov 15, 2008)

True

TPBM has a winter trip planned


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 15, 2008)

*false 


tpbm is rolling the first joint of the day *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 17, 2008)

No chance, too much driving to do 

The person below me is cold.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 17, 2008)

True- I want my warm bed back  

TPBM doesnt have a single cloud in the sky


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 17, 2008)

False.

I do have a single cloud, its about 400 miles across and 700 miles long.

The person below me has got a twinkle in their eye.


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Nov 17, 2008)

False i got some sand man in my eye tho. lol

Tpbm Is smoking some killing haze watching jerry springer


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 17, 2008)

False- enjoying the quiet.

TPBM has been on TV


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 17, 2008)

*yes, true, I was at bigtime wrestling ringside once in 1966 and then once I was [in the bleechers] at a baseball game and caught a homer, all on the big screen*

*TPBM is vaping themself into a temporary coma *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 17, 2008)

False-..lol.

tpbm is high already


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 17, 2008)

true...

tpbm is out of herb...


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 17, 2008)

false 

tpbm has never felt better


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 17, 2008)

True.

I have no idea who better is.


The person below me just bought some new footwear.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 17, 2008)

false

tpbm is wearing socks and no shoes


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 19, 2008)

Quite correct.

The person below me is good at conversation.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

Yep.  

TPBM has freezing hands and can't find any gloves


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 19, 2008)

true.

TPBM has no hair


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2008)

false...got a head full

tpbm has the radio on


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 19, 2008)

*false 


tpbm is waiting for a call *


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 19, 2008)

sooooooooooooooooo

False

TPBM thinks the trains run on time..........................


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Nov 19, 2008)

False

TPBM believes in UFO's


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 19, 2008)

*true




tpbm likes playing poker *


----------



## lisa (Nov 20, 2008)

False

Tpbm Is Waiting For Someone


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 20, 2008)

false-

tpbm has enjoyed a few smokes/beers this evening.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 20, 2008)

FALSE! 
I swim like a fish...and drink like one too

TPBM has alot of bud "stowed" away


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 20, 2008)

True 

TPBM chats a lot


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Nov 20, 2008)

False

TPBM has never used a Vaporizer


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 20, 2008)

true

tpbm has killed a few too many brain cells


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 20, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> True
> 
> TPBM chats a lot



hehe

TPBM Needs sleep!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 20, 2008)

True- night turkeyneck.  

TPBM is retiring for the evening.

LMAO


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 20, 2008)

TRUE
'night ma'!

TPBM stinks!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 20, 2008)

False.

But my dog does :rofl:

The person below me needs to cut their toe nails.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2008)

*False*

*TPBM hates getting up in the morning*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 20, 2008)

I have no choice in the matter, dog needs a pee, cat wants feeding, postman knocking at the door at 6:30 am, but saying that im always up before these things happen anyway, once my eyes open, I get out of bed, sometimes 4am, sometimes 5.

The person below me likes frosty mornings.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 20, 2008)

False
Tpbm enjoys astonomy and astro-physics


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 20, 2008)

*false 


tpbm is eating a sandwich*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Nov 20, 2008)

False good idea tho
TPBM likes sushi


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 20, 2008)

False!  

TPBM is going to take a nap


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Nov 20, 2008)

False - time for a walk with the dog...

TPBM has a dog with horrible gas


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 20, 2008)

A dog with gas is giving you love, its a present, you should savour and enjoy it, its a way of saying thank you for everything you do, plus its a strong hint your giving it the wrong food :rofl:

The person below me has a Christmas Cactus.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 20, 2008)

False

TPBM feels well-rested


----------



## King Bud (Nov 20, 2008)

False :stoned: 

TPBM had a lazy afternoon


----------



## -Hand-&gt;Of&lt;-Eris- (Nov 20, 2008)

true, for the most part

the person below me is enjoy a nice smoke


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2008)

False- took a break today 

TPBM is looking forward to tomorrow's wake n bake.


----------



## King Bud (Nov 21, 2008)

False, I'm forcing myself to take a break for the next while

TPBM wants pancakes but has no real maple syrup


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 21, 2008)

False, cornflakes for me.

The person below me knows how to fly a kite.


----------



## King Bud (Nov 21, 2008)

True, but I never could avoid crash landings

TPBM has an ever growing pile of junk mail and statements needing filing


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 21, 2008)

Correct, more paperwork to to be filed into a drawer never to see the light of day for another 6 years and the junk mail gets put back into the reply envelope and returned to the sender 

The person below me never met their Grandparents.


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 21, 2008)

False, They Just died tho =( sad times yo.

The person below has done more than one drug.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 21, 2008)

Lots of people experiment 

Ive settled with MJ 

The person below me has a tooth missing.


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 21, 2008)

False. But i have dreams of some teeth bloodily falling out about once a week.

The person below me drives a peice of crap.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 21, 2008)

Correct, but if it gets you from A to B then its good enough.

The person below me was shy as a child.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 21, 2008)

*true



tpbm is eating bananas*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 21, 2008)

False.

Im eating a cheese and onion sarni with pickled onions.

The person below me has a floppy one.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2008)

:O False

TPBM has a I in their name


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Nov 21, 2008)

False

TPBM hates hot food


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2008)

false...who does that>??

tpbm has lost their marbles


----------



## nikimadritista (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm???
Sorry mum, I don't understand the question... :hubba: 

TPBM is HippyInEngland!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2008)

false!  thank goodness.  

TPBM is left handed


----------



## King Bud (Nov 22, 2008)

False

TPBM drives with their head against the headrest


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 22, 2008)

False and True, Sometimes I do when I reallllly high.



The person below me is high as a kite like I am right now...

:lama: :48: :huh: :lama: :48: :fly:


----------



## killa kev. (Nov 22, 2008)

2Pac:

Bury Me A G

EDIT: damn yo uare right I am high as a kite, thought this waas the "what aer you listening to thread"

Anyway, sorry for inturrupting, the next question is the person below me is an undercover!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 22, 2008)

I was under cover until an hour ago  

The person below me is sitting with a hot drink.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 22, 2008)

*False *

*TPBM spends to much time on MP and not enough time in the garden  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 22, 2008)

Correct, but that said .... it too cold  


The person below me likes looking through keyholes.


----------



## night501 (Nov 22, 2008)

False why look threw keyholes when a lamp shade makes a good disguise

The person below me has 3 nipples


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 22, 2008)

False, I dont, but she does.

The person below me has a pair of yellow shoes.


----------



## lisa (Nov 22, 2008)

false


Not really. I hate yellow shoes. I always prefer black

tpbm is in tension


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 22, 2008)

*false ,,,i had a toke :48:


tpbm is painting there finger nails *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 22, 2008)

A job I do daily.

The person below me has a mouse mat with a picture on it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

False- 

TPBM is a good dancer


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 22, 2008)

*false 


tpbm still loves to dance tho*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 22, 2008)

False, I have 2 left feet, but my counterbalance evens it up.

The person below me has a swolen ankle.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 22, 2008)

snap :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

True ( u sound just like me..lol)

TPBM would rather be spending $


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

snap is right.

hahahahaha


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

TPBM can only snap on one hand


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

:spit:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 22, 2008)

*true 



tpbm has got the giggles *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

True---lmao

TPBM is looking forward to Christmas


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 22, 2008)

*true 



tpbm has yet  to start xmas shopping *


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 22, 2008)

false..................................

tpbm, had fun Thurs Night


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

False but bah humbug...can't wait til January.  

TPBM is wearing a cozy sweater


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 22, 2008)

false

tpbm.......has been smoking some nice bubble


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

False- 

TPBM is about to go shopping


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 22, 2008)

*false 


tpbm ,,,is a bout to get high*


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 22, 2008)

Flase

Just about to go out on the Town..................

TPBM......would like to join me..


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

False- overdid it last night

TPBM is listening to good music


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 22, 2008)

False

tpbm..is nosey


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

True 

TPBM is ambidextrous


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 22, 2008)

true... how did u know...

TPBM...want to shear a little weed with me till I get paid Tuesday...:hubba:


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 22, 2008)

false

but I do have a sharing nature

tpbm thinks its cold out tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

:48: True- here ya go.

TPBM needs to get offa here and get s#it done


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 22, 2008)

True

The night is young.............................

tpbm

is _perplexed_


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 22, 2008)

False

TPBM really is going.......


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 23, 2008)

*False*

*TPBM had fun with a lady friend lastnight :hubba: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 23, 2008)

False- 

TPBM is ready for some football.  (Go Colts!)


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 23, 2008)

*True, seeing as how I fell asleep for both of the monday night and the thursday night games too, it would be good to watch the Browns :woohoo:*

*TPBM is getting ready for a huge Thanksgiving Day dinner *:aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 23, 2008)

True!

TPBM is all washed up, and feeling fresh


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 23, 2008)

False ... haven't shaved for a few days and need  a haircut too ! (starting to look similar to my avatar )

The person below me is looking forward to Sunday roast.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2008)

False

TPBM loves a good clementine tangerine...or 3.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 24, 2008)

False.

(trust a woman to type ... or 3 :rofl

hXXp://www.clementines.com/

The person below me should be doing something else.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2008)

True...lol.

TPBM is a bigger procrastinator then I am.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 24, 2008)

Swallowed a dictionary for breakfast?

False.

The person below me has short legs.


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 24, 2008)

False

I only have the one
and
one eye
and a combover


TPBM is not at home


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2008)

false-

tpbm is almost ready


----------



## nikimadritista (Nov 24, 2008)

True... 

TPBM is betting big On Champions league games tomorrow!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2008)

False- but good luck, win big!

TPBM- is still sitting here.


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 24, 2008)

Only in spirit..................

tpbm.......is going home next yr.......!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2008)

false- i am home

tpbm is right handed


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 24, 2008)

*sometimes true, I write with my left hand or right hand, hold bong in right hand, lighter in left  *

*TPBM is already preparing for thanksgiving *:aok:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 24, 2008)

Correct, I certainly deserve some thanksgiving after all the shops ive been dragged into.

Oh.

You meant Thanksgiving Thanksgiving.

False 

The person below me can hear a vibration.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2008)

False- just the radio.

TPBM is all hot and sweaty


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 24, 2008)

*true ,,,the thermosats up way to high 


tpbm is in thier pajamas *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2008)

False- my gym clothes.  

TPBM shouldn't have taken those pain pills.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 24, 2008)

*true 



tpbm is all fuzzy headed*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2008)

True :O

TPBM wishes they could nap instead...


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 25, 2008)

False

Tpbm is overlooking Docklands...............................
London
UK
and can not get the PC to  upload pics...........:hairpull:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*false 


tpbm is eating cheese*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

False

TPBM is normal, its everyone else thats phycho.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2008)

never a truer word written 

The person below me has a favourite finger.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

False- love them all, I dont play favorites.  

TPBM can't help but wonder..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2008)

To wonder is all part and parcel of the human psyche.

The person below me has an analytical eye.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

True

TPBM will not be eating turkey on Thursday.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 25, 2008)

*False, I have a couple wild turkeys, and a couple domestic turkey too in the smokehouse now, and probably 40 people coming over for dinner thursday with all manner of goodies *

*TPBM is gonna get to shovel snow today [I'm upstairs, nephew is downstairs* :rofl:]


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

False- a beautiful warm sunny day here in my parts.  

TPBM can't get their mind out of the gutter.


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 25, 2008)

True

Been stuck up a ladder all day clearing out all that crap..........
Looks like a few tiles may need Shuffling as well........

TPBM enjoys a bit of DIY


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

Haha TheInsideMan- I think you skipped a post.  

False-  let someone else do it.  LMAO.

TPBM sees an airplane in the sky right now.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2008)

False, I dont have night vision scopes.

The person below me had an itch and scratched it.


----------



## smokybear (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorta true. I saw airplanes all day long at work!

TPBM just got off of work and is relaxing.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2008)

Dont ya just love it when that happens :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

False- no itch, no work..life is good

TPBM has a pleasant buzz


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 25, 2008)

true. i definatly have a pleasant buzz. nudge nudge wink wink.
TPBM :is picking their nose!


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 25, 2008)

False

I'm waiting for a little trim, just a tidy up on top n not to short on the back n sides ta......................................

tpbm

has hairdye on there clothes......?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

false- natural redhead- no grey.  

tpbm has bad teeth


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2008)

False.

*Do not vomit*, here is a pic of a tramps teeth with maggots eating his gums, he got fly eggs in his mouth from eating food from trash cans  

The person below me feels icky.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

True.  YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM is going to go throw up


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 25, 2008)

False

just groggy........................

Tpbm is drinking a nice Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2008)

False.

I have a can of Fanta fruit twist.

The person below me has knobbly knees.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

false- my knees are very cute.  or so hey say 

tpbm is about to go for a car ride


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*false 



tpbm is chewing toffee*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2008)

False.

But if you like chewing ...........


maybe I can help you out.


Its firm at first.


Warms quickly.


Bite too much and it goes too soft.


Buy some wrigleys.


The person below me had a horrid day today.


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 25, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *false
> 
> 
> 
> tpbm is chewing toffee*



false

but I have or had some bubble   
 that was the same shade as toffee



tpbm   has an attatchment they want to post...............


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*false 



tpbm is painting there nails ,,,*


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 25, 2008)

false

but if your offering..................

tpbm has a large makeup bag


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 25, 2008)

*actually that is true, what is this thing ???  it came with my digital vape*



*TPBM knows what this is *:aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*false havnt a clue 



tpbm might know tho*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

false- looks a little kinky tho 

tpbm has a secret crush


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2008)

True, dont tell the kids.


The person below me likes salted peanuts.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*true but hate dry roasted 



tpbm needs a cold drink *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

True...is it beer 30 yet?  

TPBM has a hunger..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 25, 2008)

True, I have a dry mouth for some odd reason  

The person below me has a locked door.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

True.   

TPBM likes everything spicy


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 25, 2008)

false

I'm an open door

tpbm

is a closed door


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

:doh: 

:rofl: 

TPBM just had a brain hiccup


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 25, 2008)

true. a brain hiccup. yeah i think thats what it was ! 
what is wanna them ?
TPBM. has constipation!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

False- thank goodness.  

TPBM needs to go to the restroom.


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 25, 2008)

nope

but I'm gona go on the balcony have a smoke n take in the view............
while I relax.......

*Edited by SmokinMom- please upload your pics here instead of linking from another site, thanks.  *

*TPBM wishes they could have a smoke break now too.*


----------



## King Bud (Nov 25, 2008)

True

TPBM has already thrown a snowball this season


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

False    Haven't had a 1st freeze yet.  The tree leaves are finally beginning to change!!!

TPBM wishes they were somewhere else right now.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Nov 25, 2008)

False - had a long weekend away from home

TPBM has a chocolate craving


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

False- just cured it with a magic brownie.  

TPBM is never satisfied.


----------



## King Bud (Nov 25, 2008)

True.. never entirely.. good thing I compromise.. 

TPBM has gone streaking before


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, how did you know?  Been watching me KB?  

TPBM has a beer by their side


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*false i think  



tpbm needs a haircut*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

True- have an appt for tomorrow

TPBM is too slow


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*false 



tpbm has itchy feet *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

False-

TPBM wants to go see a movie


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*true




tpbm is playing in the arcade *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

False

TPBM has the TV on


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 25, 2008)

True, I was watching tv and in the arcade

Tpbm has read several grow books.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

False-

TPBM is more of a hands-on learner


----------



## King Bud (Nov 25, 2008)

False, more like a trip, then fall on my butt learner

TPBM knows where to find free movies and tv shows on the internet


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

False- 

TPBM is wearing some sort of jewelry


----------



## King Bud (Nov 25, 2008)

Do glasses count? False..

TPBM caries a pen around with them


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

True-

TPBM is a stomach sleeper


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

true 



tpbm has a gold tooth


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 25, 2008)

false lol

TPBM enjoys watching cops on tv


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

True- if I am in the mood.

TPBM loves imported beer


----------



## yogi dc (Nov 25, 2008)

true...But I love all Beer 

Tpbm has a funny story about the scar on their leg.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*true



tpbm has the munchies*


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 25, 2008)

true :smoke1: 

TPBM likes to go streaking


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 25, 2008)

False - way too much work, all that running and such

TPBM - prefers summer to winter


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 25, 2008)

true - cant race cars in the winter

TPBM prefers women to men


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

False

TPBM is short in stature


----------



## King Bud (Nov 26, 2008)

False, I'm juust right  

TPBM believes channel flipping encourages ADD


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

True...lol

TPBM thinks King Bud is the shizz!!!


----------



## King Bud (Nov 26, 2008)

Brap! Brap!  

Too true~

TPBM feels free


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

False- wish I was.

TPBM has a body part that fell alseep.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 26, 2008)

Correct, my whole body.

The person below me has seen the shuttle take off.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

True- on tv

TPBM is up late


----------



## King Bud (Nov 26, 2008)

True, as per usual

TPBM uses GPS


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 26, 2008)

Correct, it is used daily, I also have it on my mobile phone!

The person below me needs a leak.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

False

TPBM needs out of these clothes


----------



## King Bud (Nov 26, 2008)

True, if only to get myself in bed

TPBM has a big dip in the middle of their mattress


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

False-

TPBM has an electric blanket warming their bed for their arrival.


----------



## King Bud (Nov 26, 2008)

Does a thin layer of body fat count? False

TPBM knows what they're having for breakfast tomorrow morning


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

False- But would love some scrambled eggs, bacon, hashbrowns and pancakes with maple syrup please.  

TPBM hungry after reading that.


----------



## King Bud (Nov 26, 2008)

Totally true.. I'm drooling at the thought of tomorrows pancakes.. mmmm...

TPBM is off to bed, with the intent of lucid dreaming


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

True- nite KB.  

TPBM wont dream at all.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 26, 2008)

False.
 The person below me cant believe this thread is still going strong.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 26, 2008)

Many miles left to run yet 

The person below me knows some form of martial arts.


----------



## TheInsideMan (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh yes............................

Been a while.................

But I have had some training...................	:chuck:


TPBM

couldn't punch there way out of a wet paper bag.......


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 26, 2008)

True..Im a lover not a fighter..

TPBM loves jammin in a band


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 26, 2008)

false - i love music, jus cant play it

TPBM wakes and bakes


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 26, 2008)

oh it has been known.............................

tpbm is going to the West End tonight


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 26, 2008)

False

The person below me thinks that this is a daft thread


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 26, 2008)

Daft when sober, highly entertaining when not.

The person below me has got one with a crack in it.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 26, 2008)

False

not even a Fissure......................................

TPBM........is waiting for a text message


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

False- what is that?  

TPBM is getting a haircut today


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 26, 2008)

*yes, true, I do need a shave, before I go to pick UP the women folks at the Duluth Airport*

*TPBM is gonna be in the kitchen for a bit tomorrow *:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 26, 2008)

False

not in the UK

Have a great day yourself though

TPBM could do with a smoke.........


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

True-  Unfortunately it's not happening.

TPBM love anything citrus


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Nov 26, 2008)

True

TPBM loves to wake and bake?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

True.    Unfortunately I can't for the next 5 days.

TPBM needs to run some errands.


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 26, 2008)

true. a womens list of jobs is never ending!
TPBM: has had a lazy day.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

False- but maybe a lazy evening is in the cards.  

TPBM just had lunch.


----------



## greenjerry (Nov 26, 2008)

not true...not hungry, but might get the munchies soon

tpbm...is sexy...


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

True. 

TPBM has quite the drive

LOL


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 26, 2008)

True

TPBM is being rained on


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

False- but we need rain

TPBM has the radio on and doesnt like the song


----------



## King Bud (Nov 26, 2008)

False, the radio is only kept in case of zombie attacks

TPBM has a zombie emergency bag


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

false...worried about you KB  

tpbm hasn't had their 8 glases of water today yet


----------



## King Bud (Nov 26, 2008)

True.. 1 OJ, 2 milk, 3 non-caffeinated pepsi 

TPBM dreams about retirement


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

False- we'll never get to retire.  

TPBM is not looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## smokybear (Nov 26, 2008)

False. I get the next four days off so I'm thrilled.

TPBM has to work tomorrow.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 26, 2008)

False

I'm on holiday................................

TPBM Wishes on shooting stars


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

True-

TPBM will be moving on soon


----------



## King Bud (Nov 26, 2008)

True, always trying to evolve

TPBM can confidently predict who they'll be in 2 years


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

False-

TPBM has more then 1 pet


----------



## daf (Nov 26, 2008)

true .....................................


----------



## King Bud (Nov 26, 2008)

:huh:

errrm...

TPBM notices their short-term memory affected by MJ


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 26, 2008)

*true   what was the question :giggle:



tpbm is eating cheese*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

False but had a grilled cheese sandwich and tomato soup for dinner...

TPBM is getting sleepy....zzzzz.


----------



## King Bud (Nov 26, 2008)

False, having a coffee.. been awake for a whole 6 hrs so far today

TPBM can flip their sleeping schedule on a dime


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

True-

TPBM is off to a nice bubblebath


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 26, 2008)

*false 



tpbm is up way too late *


----------



## King Bud (Nov 26, 2008)

False so far, but I expect to be

TPBM gives out a 'christmas present list' to make it easier for the givers


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 27, 2008)

False.

The person below me has a hearing impediment.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 27, 2008)

false 
 TPBM is gonna eat too much tomorrow


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2008)

True.

TPBM is getting ready for a long day with the inlaws.  (sigh)


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 27, 2008)

*false *



tpbm is confused right now


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Nov 27, 2008)

False 

TPBM is huge on "re gifting"


----------



## King Bud (Nov 27, 2008)

False

TPBM is through raking leaves for the year


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2008)

True- I dont rake leaves...

TPBM will be drinking imported beer tonight....and smoking a little homegrown.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 27, 2008)

*false ,,,but sm,oking someones homegrown 


tpbm wishes u could speed up flowering time *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2008)

True- just for you ukgirl.  

TPBM is feeling frusterated


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2008)

false, I am full of turkey and am now tired

TPBM wishes they were home with a bud


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2008)

True-  I am home, but can't smoke til rugrats go down.

TPBM wants their kids in bed ASAP!!!


----------



## King Bud (Nov 28, 2008)

False

TPBM keeps a weekly planner


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 28, 2008)

falso

tpbm ate banana pudding today


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 28, 2008)

false

TPBM likes Jazz


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 28, 2008)

*erm false i think 



tpbm likes sausage sandwiches *


----------



## pcduck (Nov 28, 2008)

true, especially with green peppers and onions

TPBM  is out of smoke


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 28, 2008)

Correct.

The person below me is soon going on a plane.


----------



## Oscar (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh.......that must be me!!

*K*......I wanna go somewhere where I get served hand and foot, no  dishes, no cooking, *no telephone *and lots of smokables.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 28, 2008)

And your question for the next person is ....?

:rofl:


----------



## Oscar (Nov 28, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> And your question for the next person is ....?
> 
> :rofl:


 
The next person speaks french, n'est pas??


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 28, 2008)

Pas très bon à lui mais j'essaie mon meilleur, il a ses usages quand je visite des parties différentes du monde, je planifie sur visiter de Canada s'il sera eu besoin de dans quelques parties.

The person below me has a large one.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 28, 2008)

&#1057;&#1098;&#1089; &#1089;&#1080;&#1075;&#1091;&#1088;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;


&#1053;&#1086; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1080;&#1103; &#1079;&#1072; &#1076;&#1072; &#1085;&#1077; &#1079;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1077;&#1090;&#1086; &#1076;&#1072; &#1075;&#1086; &#1075;&#1083;&#1077;&#1076;&#1072;

TPBM speaks Russian


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2008)

True- but in a different sense then you mean.

TPBM- tells tall tales


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 28, 2008)

&#1051;&#1098;&#1078;&#1072;

&#1061;&#1072; &#1093;&#1072; &#1093;&#1072;

&#1048; &#1090;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072; &#1085;&#1077; &#1077; &#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;

tpbm &#1045; &#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1086; &#1088;&#1098;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1085;


----------



## smokybear (Nov 28, 2008)

I have no clue what that says....


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2008)

True...lmao

TPBM is looking out the window to a cool, wet, gloomy day.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Nov 30, 2008)

*False - mid 70's in CA. at the begining of Dec. ??:holysheep:

TPBM likes pigs feet?*


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Nov 30, 2008)

False.  Pigs are extremely filthy animals.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)

Pigs are actually very clean animals, they are kept in filthy conditions.

The person below me likes the room dark.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

True- well the bedroom anyways.  

TPBM is smiling.


----------



## King Bud (Nov 30, 2008)

True

TPBM improvised their day


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

True I suppose

TPBM is about to go for another smoke.


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Nov 30, 2008)

:bong: Always true. 

TPBM just finished putting up Christmas decor


----------



## King Bud (Nov 30, 2008)

False

TPBM is lining up next years business


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)

Business is ongoing, it never ends.

The person below me has eaten oysters.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

True- fried.  Raw ones made me very ill then I was a kid.

TPBM feels like dancing.


----------



## nikimadritista (Nov 30, 2008)

Not Really... Dancing?? Deppends what you call dancing...:hubba: 
TPBM is rolling with his morning coffee?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)

False, its tea.

The person below me is in need.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

false


tpbm could be more specific


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

False

TPBM is needing to change clothes.


----------



## SativaWeed (Nov 30, 2008)

True! My Gawd can you smel me from there???

TPBM is tired of TURKEY!!! but not HERB stuffing.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

False.............................

Turkey season has not started in Europe.........................

tpbm........bends the rules


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

True 

TPBM goes with the flow


----------



## SativaWeed (Nov 30, 2008)

True... as often as possible.........

TPBM hasn't started Christmas shoping yet......


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

False-

TPBM doesnt like christmas- bah humbug


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

False


tpbm.................has to run.......


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

False

TPBM never believed in Santa Claus


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 30, 2008)

false: i thought everybody still believed! i do.
TPBM: hates spiders


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 30, 2008)

false 



tpbm is a cat lover


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 30, 2008)

true
TPBM loves shopping


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 30, 2008)

*true esp for shoes :heart:




tpbm wants a roast dinner*


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 30, 2008)

true. we are having one today !
tpbm, hates food cooked on a bbq


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 30, 2008)

*true 



the person below me wants to be at allmashed up house :giggle:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)

Only if she is pished 

The person below me has a cap on.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 30, 2008)

*false 



tpbm is a little tired*


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 30, 2008)

true. a womens work is never done! yawn 
tpbm.cant read a map


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats why they invented sat navs 

The person below me has eaten wax.


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 30, 2008)

false: have you?
tpbm:is having a lazy day


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats what sundays were created for 

Yes I have.

The person below me has a bucket.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 30, 2008)

True ... I have many buckets 

The person below me has a crazy cat


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 30, 2008)

true: the cat has a crazy owner too.
tpbm:wont walk under a ladder!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 30, 2008)

False ... loada mumbo jumbo

The person below me has guests coming to dinner


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 30, 2008)

false, not today.
tpbm: likes hot chocci


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

True- anything chocolate!

TPBM is drinking a soda.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

false

its hot n black


tpbm is thinking about it


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

False-

TPBM likes red grapes over the green ones


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 30, 2008)

false, green seedless are the best.
tpbm:has at somepoint had their fringe cut too short,


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

True- as a kid I trimmed my own.   

TPBM is excited to watch football today.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 30, 2008)

*TRUE   Go Browns :aok:*

*TPBM is a colts fan *:rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

Only if the ball is spherical........................

tpbm.............is thinking of getting there 1st tatt


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 15 seconds.



ha ha ha ha


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 30, 2008)

false, i dont like footie!
tpbm:is hooked on watching lost!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *TRUE Go Browns :aok:*
> 
> *TPBM is a colts fan *:rofl:


Love you PA.    And its televised here too!  I am a happy girl.  Woot, woot!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> false, i dont like footie!
> tpbm:is hooked on watching lost!


 
False- never watched an episode.

TPBM prefers reality TV like Survivor and The Amazing Race.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 30, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Love you PA.  And its televised here too! I am a happy girl. Woot, woot!!!


 
_yes, in 35 minutes I believe  :woohoo:_


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

His lil brothers game is televised too...I may switch back and forth...the best of my Manning fantasies.  


:yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *TRUE Go Browns :aok:*
> 
> *TPBM is a colts fan *:rofl:


 
I am a little slow but....

*Yer goin down PA.  *


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

TPBM 

can't lock them all


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

False...I can if I want to.

TPBM has very red eyes right now.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 1, 2008)

*False - loading the vap right now

TPBM just ate a Turkey sandwich*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG TRUE!  How did you know?

TPBM is about turkey'd-out!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

False

TPBM should try "cold turkey"


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 1, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> OMG TRUE!  How did you know?
> 
> TPBM is about turkey'd-out!!



*lol, I am about to make one myself (after the vap)

True!

TPBM does not have a Christmas tree yet*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 1, 2008)

Nope ... no turkey eatin' over here for another month

The person below me is about to have a bath


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

True RBH!!  Am I being watched?  LMAO

TPBM loves warm weather


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

why do you think I need 1................ 

tpbm has done a bit of porridge


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 1, 2008)

fALSE... 
TPBM is a cop!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 1, 2008)

&#1051;&#1098;&#1078;&#1072;

&#1055;&#1088;&#1072;&#1097;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077; &#1084;&#1098;&#1078;

tpbm is waiting


xa xa xa


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 1, 2008)

*False

TPBM just got home*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2008)

False,been home all day


TPBM just burnt their fingers trying to get the last hit off the joint


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

False- pipe here.

TPBM has a headache


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*false ,,,




tpbm has toothache *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

False- I have no teeth.    (kidding, lol)

TOBM bites their fingernails when nervous.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*false ,,just flick them lol 


tpbm needs to toke asap *


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 1, 2008)

*True - you read my mind! 
TPBM hates the way cotton balls feel*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*false dont mind them 



tpbm wants a ham salad sandwich *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

False- we had pizza.  (needed a break from turkey )

TPBM is missing a lost loved one.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*true my grandpa 



tpbm  likes cooking *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

True- when the workspace is clean and uncluttered.  

TPBM is drinking a caffinated soda and will probably be up all night.


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Dec 1, 2008)

False, I don't drink soda 

TPBM has been smoking all day long...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

True- well up until kids got home from school.  Hope to start up again in approx 1.5 hrs.  

TPBM has cold hands.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2008)

true I just let the dog in


TPBM has a dog, that thinks the world revolves around him


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*false ,,,2 cats 


tpbm 
keeps reptiles *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

False

TPBM is developing a smokers cough


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*false comes and goes 

tpbm needs alone time *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2008)

false-single 

TPBM is craving chocolate.


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Dec 1, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> false-single
> 
> TPBM is craving chocolate.


 
False I am not into sweets.  If I do not watch my figure then who will?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> false-single
> 
> TPBM is craving chocolate.


 
true but will soon be cured ,,,,,dairy milk sitting next to me :giggle:


tpbm is smiling


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

True 

TPBM is finally getting a chance to relax.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

False it's a mad house here..............................

Kids fighting
toast burning
badgers have been in the bins
fire to stoke

Handy little spliff, made last night.............. 

and

I good to go....................... 


TPBM needs a pedicure


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

False-

TPBM needs a shave.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Depends

How you like it...................

I guess...

TPBM lives on a farm


----------



## lisa (Dec 2, 2008)

False

Apartment.

TPBM is good in making marijuana tea.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Nope

caffeine time for me

TPBM has lots of chores to catch up on...........


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

True- but they can wait.

TPBM is in a great mood and ready to face the day.


----------



## aslan king (Dec 2, 2008)

Just finish day (long one!)

Roll one up, long shower, six hours of sleep and ready then ready to face the day!

TPBM likes sugar cookies


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

True.  Love all cookies.  

TPBM wishes it were 2009 already.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 2, 2008)

Correct.

Im going on a cruise.

The person below me has the TV on.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 2, 2008)

True, was watching the righteous Jeremy Kyle

The person below me needs to get some seeds sown.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2008)

False- running out of room.  


TPBM is making a Christmas list for Santa


----------



## greenjerry (Dec 2, 2008)

not true, there's no Santa...

tpbm is wishing for warm weather again


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 2, 2008)

> tpbm is wishing for warm weather again



False .... I gave up wishing for things I cannot have

The person below me is unhappy about something


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

True--how'd ya guess?  

TPBM is having a good hair day.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2008)

True- always a good hair day when its only an inch:rofl:


TPBM- Is bald


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

True

Fell out yrs ago...........................

tpbm received flowers today


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

True.  :heart: 

TPBM loves compliments.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 2, 2008)

true, i lurve a compliments! what woman doesnt.
tpbm. has hairy legs!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Not during the cycling season....................

TPBM is about to put the rug rats to bed


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 2, 2008)

False, my rug rats are grown and gone.

TPBM is going swimming today.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 2, 2008)

you is a mind reader, true ,
tpbm:is feeling full after their tea.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

False- but I'm having lunch as we speak.  Turkey and a clementine tangerine.  

TPBM has greasy fingers...lol.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

*true just ate a burger 


tpbm ,,,is getting fed up of xmas allready*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

True- Not a fan of the holidays at all.  

TPBM has errands they need to go run.


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Dec 2, 2008)

True, but they won't get done now after the bowl I just smoked 

TPBM got up late this morning.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

False- I wish tho.

TPBM is regretting a decision.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 2, 2008)

*False

TPBM just got a new pipe?*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

False

TPBM isn't smoking today.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

:ccc: :ccc: :ccc: 

:stoned: :stoned:

 :evil:​
false....................

tpbm is off to bed soon


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

False-

TPBM has a margarita in their near future.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 2, 2008)

*False - only 2p.m. here

TPBM needs to wash their car*


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Rather have a Gin Fizz

tpbm redeemed a voucher today


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

True-

TPBM just scratched their head.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

*true 



tpbm is downloading music*


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

false

tpbm..........is in pain


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

False

TPBM is feeling nicely high

:dancing:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

true 




tpbm needs to get up 4 work


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2008)

False - I am the boss.


TPBM  is thinking of going to bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

False!!  I have a date with my bathtub very soon.  Ha ha.

TPBM is multitasking.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Hardly worth it now.....................

Damn Badgers

TPBM............is chilled to the bone


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

Chilled out yes...

TPBM is listening to music.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2008)

False- I am way to medicated.:rofl:


TPBM is thinking of throwing their piece of junk laptop in the river


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

*false threw them in the bin :rofl:


tpbm 
is feelimg happy *


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

False

tpbm thinks 2 is company and 3 is a crowd


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

False

TPBM is feeling rather perky


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2008)

False- nothing perky on this old frame


TPBM was dreaming of better days ahead


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

False

Planning Better Days.............................

tpbm has gota run.............


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

False-  Not running anywhere, it's too chilly.

TPBM is in a mood today.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2008)

True- I am in a great mood

TPBM-is in the middle of a wake-n-bake


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 3, 2008)

*truish afternoon and bake :giggle:


tpbm needs to go out soon *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

False- got everything done yesterday.

TPBM cant decide if they want a wake n bake or not.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2008)

False- that decision was made already:rofl:

TPBM-Might have wake-n-baked twice already today


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

False- still deciding.  

TPBM wants to beat someone up.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2008)

False

TPBM is wishing someone would do their housework for them


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

I am so jealous.  FALSE!!!

TPBM should be cleaning their house but isnt.


----------



## Oscar (Dec 3, 2008)

True.....

The person below needs new a pair of high heeled boots..........~


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 3, 2008)

Correct.

The person below me has too much clutter around their comp.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 3, 2008)

sooo true!
tpbm: has finished all their xmas shopping


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

False  Bah Humbug!!!!

TPBM will be swimming at an indoor waterpark on Xmas Day.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 3, 2008)

*false ,


tpbm 
doesnt fancy eating what they cooked *


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

*False

TPBM is going snow skiing this weekend?*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

False- no snow around here at all.  

TPBM just bought new underwear.  

LOL.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

True

Boxfresh

tpbm is sampling another persons grow


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

*False - only one who grows 

TPBM has been on a game show*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

False- but I have been on a talk show.  

TPBM is an introvert.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 3, 2008)

false; im far to extrovert!
tpbm:is very vain


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

only when I'm looking in a mirror...............

tpbm has to run


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 3, 2008)

false, im stayin put,
tpbm:is wearing glasses


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

False  

TPBM needs to get to the gym.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 3, 2008)

false: ive already been today.
tpbm:likes bein at the beach


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 3, 2008)

Correct, but not on a cold wet day  

The person below me is thinking what to type.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

*LOL - True

TPBM stepped in dog **** today*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

False-

TPBM is thinking about a nap.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

False

Thinking about my bed...............

TPBM could do without the stress


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

True-

TPBM is going out on the town tonight.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

False the town shuts at 20:00hrs............... 

tpbm is suffering server busy messages


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

True  :hairpull: 

TPBM has a criminal record  :holysheep:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

Depends how you look at it.................. 


TPBM has twitchy fingers.............





kin server.......


The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

False-

TPBM thinks it should read "The server is stoned, try again later".


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats not what I was thinking..................... 


TPBM has delusions of grandeur


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

False 

TPBM hates the song on the radio and wonders how some folks get air play.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

*False - Radio stations up here in N.CA. suck! cept for 1 (106.7) and it barley comes in 4 me so, I don't listen to the radio - just the Ipod/Itunes ... I guess if I where into country music I would be good :ignore:...

TPBM has a headache*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 3, 2008)

*false 




tpbm is rolling a joint *


----------



## King Bud (Dec 3, 2008)

False
TPBM is moving again


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

*False

TPBM just had a candy cane*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

False- 

TPBM had fun with a good friend tonight.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 4, 2008)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *False - Radio stations up here in N.CA. suck! cept for 1 (106.7) and it barley comes in 4 me so, I don't listen to the radio - just the Ipod/Itunes ... I guess if I where into country music I would be good :ignore:...*
> 
> *TPBM has a headache*


 
False. TPBM hit the glass shop today and wanted a choice piece but couldn't afford the outragous price! 

yumyum, 106.7 and 93.9 is all we got... And I wonder if you live on my street?  Jeeze, we might be neighbors!:rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 4, 2008)

False

but corn cob pipe in the post.......................

tpbm will be hosting a party soon


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 4, 2008)

*false 



tpbm is waiting on someone*


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 4, 2008)

False

but you can come and wait on me............. 

TPBM is looking forward to Monday......


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 4, 2008)

*false i dislike mondays 


tpbm 
is wrapping xmas gifts *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

False- bah humbug!

TPBM has a hot date this evening.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 4, 2008)

Correct, she gives me smiles.

The person below me needs to drink more water.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 4, 2008)

*true



tpbm is eating chicken wings bbq *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

False-  may have oatmeal for breakfast.  

TPBM likes to accessorize.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 4, 2008)

*true 



tpbm loves handbags and shoes *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

False    But are you?  

TPBM would rather be playing with their toys right now.  (hey jd, you removed your post!!!)

True UKgirl...but I buy cheaper knockoffs.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 4, 2008)

*true  


tpbm need s to redecorate there grow room *


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 4, 2008)

False

Could do with double digging the patch though...................

TPBM is trying to get there surround sound working, again......


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

False- mine works great.

TPBM needs a backrub.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 4, 2008)

A front rub is good too.

The person below me has seen an eskimo.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

False- atleast I don't think so.

TPBM has spent a lot of money recently.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 4, 2008)

Correct, enjoy it while you have it is the best motto, because it can be taken away from you in a blink of an eye.

The person below me likes being a pillion.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

False- I don't even know what that is...but it doesn't sound fun.  

TPBM has an appt soon.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 4, 2008)

*False

TPBM has to buy some milk*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

False- all stocked up.  

TPBM doesn't drink milk.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have full jugs?

I like to taste it now and again.

The person below me can see a coat hanger from where they are sitting.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 4, 2008)

*LOL - false

TPBM has their phone next to them*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

True.

TPBM loves the color black.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 4, 2008)

*True :hubba:

TPBM is allergic to Walnuts*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

False-

TPBM is allergic to housework.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 4, 2008)

true. i hate chores!
tpbm: didnt sleep well last night


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

False- I slept fantastically.  

TPBM is about to have lunch.  Margarita pizza anyone?


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 4, 2008)

False n no thanks......................

TPBM has to help someone fine something.........................:doh: 
        and wishes they didn't have too............


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

False

TPBM needs to get ready, but will have a beer 1st.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 5, 2008)

False

Always ready

TPBM Is glad it's Friday.................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2008)

False- I like the weekdays much better- everyones gone during the day..

TPBM is guilty of something.


----------



## lisa (Dec 5, 2008)

False
I am enjoying my day 
TPBM is on a holiday


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 5, 2008)

False

But I'm home alone for 10 days...........................	:woohoo:

TPBM wonders whatever happened to Monica lewinsky


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2008)

False

TPBM needs their beauty sleep.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 5, 2008)

surely not

tpbm is looking at a glass now


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2008)

False- I am looking at a computer screen.  Duh!  

TPBM wants to go for a smoke but its too darn cold outside!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 5, 2008)

*False - don't smoke anymore- funny, I smoked a pack a day for 17years had a stroke and it was like someone turned off the switch - at least I came out of it with something along with my life :hubba: 

TPBM knows how to blow glass and make pipes..*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 5, 2008)

*false 



tpbm is  singing *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2008)

True- sorry.  I know I'm pretty bad.  

TPBM is about to take a hot bath and relax.


----------



## King Bud (Dec 5, 2008)

True, right after a few tokes

TPBM worked 13 hrs today


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 6, 2008)

False, those kind of hours are long in my past, I spent too many years doing them.

The person below me can smell citrus.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2008)

False- I smell G-13

TPBM is getting ready to go x-mas shopping.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 6, 2008)

Doing it now online 

The person below me is drinking a soda.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 6, 2008)

True

Coke mixed with Cannabis Vodka

TPBM would like me to pass some over...............


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2008)

True-

TPBM over-indulged last night.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 6, 2008)

true smoked myself silly 


tpbm wants some peace and quiet :hairpull:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 6, 2008)

False.........................

TPBM has an infection


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 6, 2008)

*true ,,,



tpbm has gtg 4 a bit 
*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2008)

False- just got back

TPBM didn't want any birthday cake.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 6, 2008)

False

no one offered.............................

TPBM should be in bed.................................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

True- 

TPBM reads books for pleasure.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 7, 2008)

Correct, although im so cold im thinking of building a fire with them.

The person below me is  snug as a bug in a rug.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

True

TPBM uses chop sticks when eating chinese food.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 7, 2008)

False, I shovel it in with a fork as quick as possible

The person below me has a Christmas party coming up.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 7, 2008)

*false 



tpbm is getiing out hats and scarfs *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 7, 2008)

False, ive just eaten my lunch and I plan on doing nothing for the rest of the day 

The person below me is wet.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 7, 2008)

*false ,,,will be in the next 10 mins tho 



tpbm is fed up with  idiotic brainless shop assistants *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 7, 2008)

Pay peanuts and you get monkeys.

The person below me can feel a draft.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

True- son just let the dog outside.

TPBM doesn't eat green vegetables.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 7, 2008)

false
tpbm. has been poorly


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

False- healthy as a horse here- knock on wood.

TPBM has a sweet tooth.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 7, 2008)

true. chocci chocci chocci
tpbm; has dyed their hair lots of different colours


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

False I have a unique natural color folks spend $$$ to try and get themselves.  

TPBM is about to watch sports on TV.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 7, 2008)

false, i dont like sports much. 
tpbm; had a long lie in today


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

False-

TPBM is watching people do chores around the house.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 7, 2008)

true, im ill today.
tpbm; has red hair


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

True- how'd ya guess?  

TPBM is drinking a cold bubbly soda.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 7, 2008)

Nope ... just after a bellyfull of heineken

The person below is eating fast food for dinner today


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

Love Heinekin's RBH.  Too bad its only 1 pm otherwise I'd join ya.  

False- no fast food.  Have a turkey spaghetti in the oven as we speak.

TPBM just ate a magic brownie.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 7, 2008)

Nope, but gonna have a spliff now. 

The person below me has a beard.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

False!!!!  

TPBM wishes they were on vacation about now.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 7, 2008)

You read my mind  

The person below me does some kind of activity competitivley.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

True- fantasy football....bwahahahahha.

TPBM is putting their xmas tree up today.  (Bah humbug! Grrr!!)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 7, 2008)

Nope ... I've had my christmas tree growing in a pot for the last couple of years. No need to put it up, it's up all the time. Just need to bring it in and decorate it  

The person below me is sitiing in front of a blazing log fire


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

False-

TPBM knows what a dos equis is.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2008)

True.

TPBM is about to smoke a :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2008)

True


TPBM  is about to eat Dinner


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

False-

TPBM is moving too fast.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 8, 2008)

False, slow is best.

The person below has to go on public transport today.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 8, 2008)

falso

Quisiera un paseo libre

tpbm

&#1054;&#1090;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1097;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072;


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2008)

false- I am not admitting to anything I can't read


TPBM-is wishing for a donut


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

False-

TPBM wishes it were 2009 already.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2008)

False-wishing for 2012


TPBM- just ate a big glazed donut.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 8, 2008)

False

TPBM is going for a hot shower...........................


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Dec 8, 2008)

Untrue.  I am going to the spa for a treatment.

The one below me bites their nails.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

False

TPBM is staring out at a cloudy day.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2008)

True-


TPBM- is thinking should I? or shouldn't I


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 8, 2008)

Absolutely............ 


tpbm walked there dogs today........


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

False

They can walk themselves out back.

TPBM needs to be more patient.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 8, 2008)

true, patience is everything. so they say.
tpbm: has had a brilliant day


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 8, 2008)

fair to middle.....................
ta

tpbm has just told a fib


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 8, 2008)

false. i never fib.
tpbm: has had a back sac and crack wax.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 8, 2008)

False

My back doesn't need 1

TPBM has a small landing strip


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

False- 

TPBM hates onions.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 8, 2008)

*False - love em 

TPBM has a hole in their sock*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

False- not wearing any...but some of mine do indeed have holes..lol.

TPBM has a stuffy nose.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 8, 2008)

*False

TPBM just ran out of toilet paper *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

False- always stay stocked up.

TPBM needs to drink more water.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 8, 2008)

*True

TPBM is having Tacos for dinner*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

False-  I am craving spicy chinese

TPBM needs to take out the trash


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2008)

*true




tpbm needs to let the kids on comp :hairpull:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

False 

TPBM has cold hands


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 8, 2008)

Cold hands - warm heart.

The person below me has a hard comp chair.


----------



## greenjerry (Dec 8, 2008)

not true...my chair is my love-seat


tpbm is about to lite one up...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

False- kids due soon

TPBM loves the color red


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 8, 2008)

well

maybe just 1 more..................

tpbm follows the Blues


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

False

TPBM is looking at colorful xmas lights


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 8, 2008)

False

but

I have a *colourful *imagination.....................

tpbm needs to sort it out


----------



## greenjerry (Dec 8, 2008)

no...i am high
tpbm is an agonostic


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2008)

*true 



tpbm is eating cheese*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 8, 2008)

*False


TPBM is contemplating*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2008)

*true which joint to smoke next 


tpbm tokes on a pipe *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

True!

TPBM has a headache


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2008)

*false 


tpbm has itchy eyes *


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 8, 2008)

*Lol - true -

TPBM had a long day*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

True-  and its not over for a while yet.  7 pm.

TPBM is OCD


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2008)

*false


tpbm is sneezing*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2008)

false-coughing my brains out on a bong.:bong:


TPBM- is laying on the sofa, with the TV going


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

False- not even close.

TPBM is beginning to get sick.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2008)

false- just getting over a cold


TPBM- is making spaghetti


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 9, 2008)

False, that is something I do not eat at 6.35 am :rofl:

The person below me needs a hair cut.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 9, 2008)

False

My hairs long gone

TPBM Is loading a pipe


----------



## greenjerry (Dec 9, 2008)

so what true...I am smoking one that I loader earlier, WAKE and BAKE baby...

TPBM...is thinking about quiting smoking (ciggerits)


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 9, 2008)

False- quit 11 yrs ago.  

TPBM is going to smoke right now and put their new expensive air freshener to the test.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 9, 2008)

*False - 

TPBM had pizza for dinner*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 9, 2008)

*false 

tpbm is chewing gum

*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2008)

False-

TPBM is lighting up a bong as they read this


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 9, 2008)

*false a joint 


tpbm is eating toblerone *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2008)

uh...don't know what it is


TPBM is looking for their roach clip


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 10, 2008)

False.

hXXp://www.toblerone.com/

The person below me needs to go to town today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2008)

False.  Ran all my errands yesterday.

TPBM had snow overnight.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 10, 2008)

*false ,,,but woke to a crispy crunchy frost 



tpbm has cold hands that wont warm up *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2008)

True

TPBM needs a warm breakfast but is too cold to cook


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 10, 2008)

*false just had lunch



tpbm has no socks on *


----------



## Oscar (Dec 10, 2008)

True! Just got 20 cm's of snow and need to haul in wood.

TPBM loves Quantum Theories.....~

EDIT: was too late in answering.

TRUE.

Socks are wet from shoveling though!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2008)

False- quantum HUH???  

TPBM just saw a yellow school bus go by.


----------



## Oscar (Dec 10, 2008)

False. The bus is white.

TPBM wrote their letter to Santa.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2008)

False-

TPBM wishes the holidays were over already.


----------



## King Bud (Dec 10, 2008)

True

TPBM uses unplowed sidewalks like an obstacle course


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2008)

(hi KB!)

False- the white stuff melted as fast as it landed.

TPBM is missing a loved one


----------



## King Bud (Dec 10, 2008)

(hey )

True.. is she even OUT THERE??

TPBM is taking a hit, then hitting the bath


----------



## aslan king (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shower actually. Then I will eat, walk the dog and practice my golf swing.


TPBM handicaps midget (little people) wrestling...


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 10, 2008)

*?... False - I guess 

TPBM just made some cannabudder *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2008)

False

TPBM just got out of the bath and is feeling fresh and smelling sweet.


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 10, 2008)

False, I'm cranky, sober, and smelly.

TPBM is rocking out to some tunes.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 11, 2008)

*false 


tpbm is watching the boxing on television *


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

False, Irritated plants dont grow in 20 days

TPBM, smoked a spliff and had a good sleep


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

True

TPBM is looking forward to a wake n bake real soon.


----------



## Oscar (Dec 11, 2008)

True.......real soon!

TPBM is tired of making lunches.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Amen sista!!!

TPBM is having a wake n bake in approx 45 minutes, woohoo.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 11, 2008)

False.

The person below me is sharing my frustration of finding the blown bulb of the Christmas tree lights Grrr :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

False

TPBM is buzzed and will try fixing their computer today.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2008)

True and True


TPBM is tired of driving in traffic


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

True- always tired of that.

TPBM is high and feelin good, minus the computer frusterations.  Thank goodness for a back up computer.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2008)

True-

TPBM- is thinking of taking a nap later


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 11, 2008)

*False - just woke up -PST

TPBM just checked up on their plants*


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

True


TPBM ate oatmeal this morning


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

False- but I had some yesterday morning...lol.

TPBM is making progress.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2008)

False-but I still have hair:hairpull:

TPBM- needs to buy a new laptop


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 11, 2008)

*True - well a couple months ago 

TPBM ate snow yesterday*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

False-

TPBM needs another smoke.


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 11, 2008)

True, just lit one up.

The person below me has Christmas shopping to do


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

False- it can wait..

TPBM loves to procrastinate.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 11, 2008)

*True - procrastination is another bad habit of mine :hubba:

TPBM is baking chocolate chip cookies *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

False-  have some in the pantry.  

TPBM is thinking about a nap.


----------



## Elven (Dec 11, 2008)

False - Was thinking about another hit 

TPBM is higher than a kite:bong:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

True-


TPBM Cant wait till Christmas


----------



## Oscar (Dec 11, 2008)

True...can't wait till it's all over.

TPBM has no idea what to cook for supper AGAIN!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

False- want it over.

TPBM is looking forward to 2009.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Hahahahaha Oscar.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

False Noway means bills to pay but then again.... I am getting the new Honda Civic


TPBM is watching a movie


----------



## Oscar (Dec 11, 2008)

TRUE...just watched 'Fallen'

TPBM needs a manicure!


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 11, 2008)

False - I need a woman-icure!

TPBM just got great news about their job.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

True 25 more days till cuttings


TPBM Dislikes there job


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 11, 2008)

True, too much waiting.

The person below me is wearing white.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

True, always 

TPBM person below me is wearing pink


----------



## Oscar (Dec 11, 2008)

TRUE........tickled pink!

TPBM needs a haircut and already has a real job!


----------



## Elven (Dec 11, 2008)

True but I am not cutting my hair! my wife wants me 2, I am going to wait until I can get it into a ponytail  

TPBM Really really wants a new car


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

True, but we all gotta wait right??



TPBM is going to vegas next year


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

False

TPBM just munched on some popcorn drizzled in almond bark.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

False Never really liked popcorn


TPBM had a fried balogne sandwiche today


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 11, 2008)

*False - like em tho'

TPBM is playing a video game*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

False- watching the kids play Wii.

TPBM likes tacos.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 11, 2008)

*SO TRUE! love Tacos! (and Wii)

TPBM likes Avacados*


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

False



TBPM is watching Maury


----------



## Elven (Dec 11, 2008)

Totally True  

TPBM married their high school sweetheart

Edit I was talking about avocados I am watching Prototype This


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 11, 2008)

*false ,,


tpbm is :fly: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

False- but soon.  

TPBM is enjoying a frosty brew.


----------



## Elven (Dec 11, 2008)

Dont drink beer at all, dont drink much at all. I like the :bong: 

TPBM has broken at least 1 glass piece this year.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

False 

TPBM has shaky hands


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

False



TPBM Just had dantes pizza


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

False- sounds good tho.

TPBM needs a refill.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

True


TPBM will have a midnight toke session before going to bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

True-

TPBM will have sweet dreams


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

False, I wasted my sweet dream already  



TPBM is thinking about there next payment


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

True- how did u know?

TPBM is ready to smoke a lil more.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

False



TPBM is gettin ready for bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

Undecided.  

TPBM may take a hot bath and relax a bit


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

False, Wish I could though hot warm bubble bath does sound nice though....



TPBM is thinking about desert


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 12, 2008)

true yo. 
but the person above me is a soccer mom.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

False-

TPBM used to be indecisive but now isn't sure.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

True, but only with luck :O



TPBM loves kids


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

False!    (well just sometimes, like when they are sleeping..lol)

TPBM wishes they were young, single and kidless again.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

True im enjoying the kidless single life  but wouldnt mine having a pack of my own



TPBM is planning to go shopping


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

False - we're broke after last weeks dog incident.  

TPBM wants to go smoke but is afraid of mice.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

True, but I think the owls are out tonight



TPBM is planning on a honeymoon weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

False- (but congrats HM!)

TPBM is still contimplating...


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

True, happens time to time but dont pay it much attetion




TPBM Has a subscription to Womans Health or Mens Health Magazine :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

False 

TPBM is expecting something in the mail.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

False




TPBM cant wait to go see a new movie


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

False-

TPBM is calling it a nite and retiring to the tub.  Nite everyone.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 12, 2008)

False

TPBM has lots and lots to do and will explain later.................


----------



## Oscar (Dec 12, 2008)

TRUE.........it's just the explaining part, my nose might grow!

TPBM is going for an artifical tan.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

False- I embraced my winter white fair skin decades ago.  Ask me again come summer.  

TPBM has a natural tan.  (lucky duck!!)


----------



## Elven (Dec 12, 2008)

LOL NOT I am Scotish/Irish/German/Polish I am clear you can actually watch my heart beat through my chest.


TPBM has piercings that are not shown in polite company (depending on who and the answer, I reserve the right to ask for pics as proof  )


----------



## Oscar (Dec 12, 2008)

TRUE.........and it felt great!

TPBM just had it out with a neighbor!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 12, 2008)

False

but I'll be havin it out with some one soon.............................:rant: :hairpull: :rant: 

tpbm had tea at Mc D's


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

False- Pepsi  

TPBM has never been to Vegas.


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 12, 2008)

True!
TPBM has been sending christmas presents in the mail?


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 12, 2008)

&#1044;&#1072; &#1076;&#1072; &#1076;&#1072;

&#1058;&#1086;&#1081; &#1090;&#1088;&#1103;&#1073;&#1074;&#1072; &#1076;&#1072; &#1080;&#1079;&#1074;&#1072;&#1078;&#1076;&#1072; &#1085;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1103; &#1087;&#1088;&#1098;&#1089;&#1090; 

tpbm &#1065;&#1077; &#1087;&#1080;&#1096;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072; &#1043;&#1088;&#1098;&#1094;&#1082;&#1080;&#1103; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1083;&#1077;


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

False- have no idea what that said.  

TPBM only knows english.


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 12, 2008)

False...

TPBM is rolling with OCB rolling papers?


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 12, 2008)

&#968;&#949;&#973;&#964;&#953;&#954;&#959;&#962;

tpbm &#952;&#945; &#945;&#960;&#945;&#957;&#964;&#942;&#963;&#949;&#953; &#963;&#964;&#945; &#961;&#969;&#963;&#953;&#954;&#940;


----------



## Oscar (Dec 12, 2008)

FALSE......prolly

TPBM doesn't type nor speak  in Greek or Danish!!


----------



## Elven (Dec 12, 2008)

True I dont Speak nor Type x2 in either language.

TPBM has shaved their head at least once in their life.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

True, haha long time ago



TPBM has always got B's or higher in school


----------



## Oscar (Dec 12, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> True I dont Speak nor Type x2 in either language.
> 
> TPBM has shaved their head at least once in their life.


 
TRUE..........was the teachers pet! :hubba: 

TPBM can type and not repeat.....~


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

True, journalist at its best



TPBM Got picked on when he/she was in school


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

False-

TPBM was a freak, trouble-maker sort back in the day.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2008)

*false 



tpbm wants surgery enhancement *


----------



## King Bud (Dec 12, 2008)

True, lazer eye surgery, and a lie-detector implant would be nice

TPBM ordered in tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

False- made burgers on the grill.

TPBM is feeling cheery.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2008)

*true



tpbm is planning ahead*


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

False, Always one step at a time



TPBM watched planet of the apes this week


----------



## Elven (Dec 12, 2008)

True (on how fast I am going to smoke my first crop ) 
EDIT False to Hydromaniacs question. its been forever since I have seen those damn dirty apes!.
TPBM has gotten at least one animal stoned


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

True, my cat flower but she is no longer with us...(feline lukemia)




TPBM- Is going to school


----------



## Elven (Dec 12, 2008)

Nope I already know everything 

TPBM waited inline over 1 hour to see an event (movie, concert, convention) in 2008.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

True 

TPBM loves music from the 1970s.


----------



## Elven (Dec 12, 2008)

False like the 70's love the 60s more

TPBM wishes they were out tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

False- very happy at home.  

TPBM

Wishes they were rocking out at a concert right now.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 13, 2008)

False



TPBM Took a early nap


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 13, 2008)

False

TPBM wants to go swimming


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 13, 2008)

False, I can't swim, terra firma man here

The person below me is a non-swimmer too.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 13, 2008)

False, I used to be a sea cadet, the initiation was to jump in the local swimming pool fully clothed and swim 50 meters.

You kinda learn how to swim quite quickly :rofl:

The person below me has a garage so full of junk they cant use it.


----------



## Elven (Dec 13, 2008)

False (had to clean it out to grow pot 

TPBM has jumped out of an airplane


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

False- but someday.  

TPBM got some last night.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2008)

Depends what SOME meens :rofl:

TPBM  has more Christmas Shopping today


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

True-  

(and what did ya think I meant...c'mon, haven't you gotten any lately?)  

TPBM wants more!!!  Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2008)

sorry  MOM   4 years :rofl:  cant find one that likes to smoke..:bolt::bong:


TPBM  Had Brownies for Breakfast


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

False- but secretly wanted one.  

TPBM - is not in the holiday spirit


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2008)

False- I love Mardi Gras.


TPBM- is straight as an arrow:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

True!!  (haha, believe that??)

TPBM over-indulged in everything last night.


----------



## Elven (Dec 13, 2008)

False was 2 damn tired. 

TPBM is working this weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

True- my job never ends.  

TPBM needs to get showered, shaved and dressed.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 13, 2008)

False

There's a chance I'm turning into a bearded pipe smoker.................... 
Just pass me my slippers will ya............:bolt: 

TPBM has Gmail.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

Hahahaha b.u

True..?

TPBM is feeling a little off.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 13, 2008)

False Just got out the shower and feeling clean



TPBM Has never been on real date


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 13, 2008)

&#1085;&#1077;&#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;


tpbm &#1057;&#1077; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1073;&#1080;&#1088;&#1072; &#1074; &#1082;&#1098;&#1097;&#1080; &#1074; &#1089;&#1083;&#1077;&#1076;&#1074;&#1072;&#1097;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072; &#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072; &#1048; _&#1086;&#1090;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090; &#1074; &#1075;&#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1072;_


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 13, 2008)

False, but I will type with my toes 


TPBM Speaks fluent russian


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

False....

TPBM has always wanted to be in pictures


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 13, 2008)

Falso, always tried to avoid the paparazzi



TPBM likes italian food


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

True-

TPBM has more shopping to do but will have a margarita or 2 first.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2008)

True  On harvest

TPBM  is going on a date


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2008)

hey you guys are to fast for me  Im going to smoke my :bong1: now  Happy Saturday


----------



## Elven (Dec 13, 2008)

False

TPBM Likes to take long baths


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

Soooo TRUE!!!

TPBM is about to go visit a hurting friend...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 13, 2008)

*false 

tpbm is feeling warm *


----------



## Elven (Dec 13, 2008)

False I dont have any friends  just pawns!

TPBM checks this thread WAY TO OFTEN (I know I do)


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

True- beer kickin in.  

TPBM will be smoking very soon.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 13, 2008)

*true all ready am 



tpbm is rolling another *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

False- but will be loading a pipe in 5 minutes for a brief car ride 

TPBM needs more $$


----------



## Elven (Dec 13, 2008)

That is a litmus test of True 

TPBM has owned a weird pet.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 13, 2008)

*true 


tpbm likes reality shows *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2008)

False-

TPBM is hot


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 13, 2008)

*true



tpbm is eating burgers*


----------



## Elven (Dec 13, 2008)

False had cereal (wife is out)

TPBM is a Virgo


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 13, 2008)

False.. 

TPBM is ready for the holidays to be over!?!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 13, 2008)

*True! -

TPBM likes strawberry kool aid...*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 13, 2008)

*true 



tpbm needs to clean there teeth *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 13, 2008)

IDK?? maybe?

TPBM is higher than a bats a.s.s:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 14, 2008)

False

But

Will be soon.............................................

tpbm stays up far too late.......................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

*TRUE!*

*TPBM wants what they cannot have.*


----------



## King Bud (Dec 14, 2008)

*False*

TPBM has been duped by friends


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

False- 

TPBM needs something to drink


----------



## King Bud (Dec 14, 2008)

True, I'll fortify some wine

TPBM is just fine being alone


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 14, 2008)

Rather be with friends......................

TPBM is out most of the day..............


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

True

TPBM needs some....


----------



## King Bud (Dec 14, 2008)

lovin'  

TPBM danced a little today


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

True

TPBM would love some rubbing.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 14, 2008)

You offering?

The person below me has a visitor.


----------



## Elven (Dec 14, 2008)

No one likes me that much

TPBM is stressed out


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2008)

False-

TPBM Wishes someone else would cook dinner.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 14, 2008)

true. im tired today
tpbm: thinks to much


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 14, 2008)

*True - I overthink

TPBM is dreading going to work tomorrow*


----------



## Elven (Dec 14, 2008)

True I need a week off!

TPBM loves the sound of trains in the distance.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 14, 2008)

False, yet our railroad is gonna open next year 




TPBM loves the rain


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

Only if I don't have to get out in it.  

TPBM is having stomach issues


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 14, 2008)

False



TPBM is ready to take a nap already


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

So TRUE!!!

TPBM is going to see a good friend shortly.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 14, 2008)

False, saw one this morning 



TPBM is feeling lonely today


----------



## Elven (Dec 14, 2008)

I am feeling lonely today

TPBM is going on a long drive today


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 14, 2008)

False, Raining gonna stay in till it clears up



TBPM, Wishes it was a warm summer day


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 14, 2008)

*true 



tpbm wants to  get high *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

False, already am.  

TPBM likes chips and spicy dips


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 14, 2008)

False, Get bad heart burn




TPBM is ready to cook dinner


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

False- its in the smoker being tended by someone else.  

TPBM had perfect, beautiful weather where they were today.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2008)

False- rain, cold,and windy

TPBM was just cleaning their bong


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

No, but I need to clean all my pipes.  

TPBM may go for a bath soon.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 14, 2008)

*false had one 

tpbm is giggling to them selves *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2008)

True- read previous posts


TPBM- is drinking coffee


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 14, 2008)

*false 



tpbm keeps forgetting to toke :rofl:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2008)

false-:rofl:


TPBM is now searching for a lighter


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

False-

TPBM is thirsty


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2008)

True

TPBM has not gotten high today


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 14, 2008)

*False


tpbm has plans 4 tonight *


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 14, 2008)

True




TPBM is watching kellies heros


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 14, 2008)

*false 



tpbm likes standup comedy *


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 14, 2008)

So true



TPBM is drinking spirits or wine tonight


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 14, 2008)

*false ,,,dont drink 


tpbm is undecided *


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 14, 2008)

False making tuna salad and preparing for a movie





TPBM feels stuck at home tonight


----------



## Elven (Dec 14, 2008)

No I am stuck at home so I guess thats True

TPBM is afraid of spiders


----------



## Oscar (Dec 15, 2008)

FALSE..........y'all know that the web is a natural anti-biotic?

TPBM has car troubles.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*false 




tpbm has an appiotment *


----------



## Oscar (Dec 15, 2008)

TRUE and I'm trying to get out of it!

TPBM is still in jammies.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*false ,,,,for once :giggle:



tpbm is sick of the cold weather *


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 15, 2008)

False

Tpbm has to go to the Airport


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*false 



tpbm is eating tomatoes
*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

False- english muffins...are they really english at all...or american?    Chinese perhaps...LLOLOLOL.

TPBM is having a great wake n bake.....


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 15, 2008)

False ... had mine 6 hours ago

The person below me has all their Christmas shopping done.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 15, 2008)

I did when I got up about 8hrs ago lol

tpbm may not be back later today.................


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 15, 2008)

Damn RBH stop doin that will ya

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 7 seconds.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 15, 2008)

tpbm has

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

False- its Monday morning where else do I have to be?  

TPBM is freezing!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*true


tpbm is happy 

is *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

EEk!!!

Its all goin to pot now...

:giggle: 

:lama: 

:smoke1:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 15, 2008)

RBH started it while playing invisible

go give him a good spanking mom


----------



## Oscar (Dec 15, 2008)

FALSE.............. 'cause slapping ain't allowed in skool!

TPBM can sing!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

True- but only in the shower.  

TPBM hears a TV somewhere.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*true



tpbm is reading *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

False- dont know how.  

TPBM has the radio turned up


----------



## Oscar (Dec 15, 2008)

FALSE...........don't want to wake Ti-Loup

TPBM will have a surprise visitor today!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2008)

false-no surprises here

TPBM- wants a creme filled doughnut.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*true 



tpbm has the school run to do 
*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

False-

TPBM wants a cup of coffee and thats not normal...


----------



## missin1951 (Dec 15, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Answer the question by using  *True or False.*
> 
> Then ask the next Question and continue on...
> 
> ...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2008)

True and false- wants a cup and it is normal


TPBM likes strawberry jam


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

True- like orange marmalade more.  

TPBM is an open book.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2008)

False


TPBM wants to be treated like a king/queen today


----------



## Oscar (Dec 15, 2008)

FALSE..........A princess will do

TPBM hears the phone ringing!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2008)

False

TPBM has to take their dog for a walk


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Dec 15, 2008)

Not true.  I do not like dogs.  

The next one under me is feeling under the weather this evening.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

false ,,,its still afternoon 


tpbm wishes they were somewhere else


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 15, 2008)

oh so true............................

tpbm needs to take some clones


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*false ,,,,but i should do 


tpbm ,,,is about to go crazy *


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 15, 2008)

false

happened a long time ago.......................................

tpbm has to put the tea on, no Mc take away to night.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

False

TPBM just smelled something yucky.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 15, 2008)

Im glad im not sitting next to you, it sounds like you just farted.

The person below me needs to re charge thier cell phone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

My son opened a can of bean dip and it smelled like catfood.  

True- My phone probably is dead...

TPBM has snow in their forecast.


----------



## Elven (Dec 15, 2008)

False I wish finally dropped below 80 last week 

TPBM likes being below me


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

false, u weigh too much.  

tpbm has sensitive skin


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 15, 2008)

*False- 

TPBM is allergic to pineapple*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

False---

TPBM loves tropical fruits


----------



## Elven (Dec 15, 2008)

True 
(BTW I lost 60 lbs in 08) 

TPBM likes to ride a motorcycle


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 15, 2008)

False



TPBM Just made a deli sandwiche


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

False- enchaladas in the oven.  

TPBM could use a cerveza.


----------



## Elven (Dec 15, 2008)

False I dont drink.
Edit I should say I dont drink much  
TPBM has never been to the ocean


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

false ,,,used to live by the sea 


tpbm is rolling joints


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

False...bummer.  

TPBM likes reality TV shows.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*true 



tpbm needs a hit of a pipe *


----------



## King Bud (Dec 15, 2008)

True

TPBM enjoys a walk in the rain


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*true (dont have much choice really :rofl:


tpbm is eating black cherries *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

False

TPBM is jonsing for their pipe.....but has to wait.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*false 


tpbm has the munchies*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

False

TPBM is getting excited.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*false 


tpbm is tired *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

False-

TPBM is freezing.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2008)

False

TPBM needs a blanket


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 15, 2008)

true
and a bowl or two


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Dec 15, 2008)

False...

TPBM...wishes finals were over.


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 15, 2008)

false
TPBM left a corner in the o.j. container


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

False- keep those kids busy!!!

TPBM needs to get warm...


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 15, 2008)

true
tpbm loves to watch southpark


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

False-

TPBM doesnt like cartoons much.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 15, 2008)

Depends on how im feeling and if my nieces are with me




TPBM Cant keep a relationship stable or doesnt know how to not laugh when its serious


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

False

TPBM needs a poker face


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 15, 2008)

True suck at poker but I can take some chips on texas hold em 



TPBM got a new Avater Like me


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Dec 15, 2008)

False. But I sure need one. Cant figure it out. 

TPBM hates writing term papers!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2008)

True- haven't had one in a loonnnggggg time

TPBM was brushing their hair


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2008)

False

TPBM is thinking hard...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2008)

false-:rofl:


TPBM is going to bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2008)

debating..lol.

tpbm uses an electric blanket during the winter.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2008)

false


TPBM is mischievous.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2008)

True....shhhhh.  

TPBM is in touch with their feminine side.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 16, 2008)

I do have some Pink shirts........................

TPBM    stayed up too late


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 16, 2008)

Never that False



TPBM went to bed early


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 16, 2008)

False, I got up early though.

The person below me has a cold one.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 16, 2008)

(true) a cold one ? actually , a cold two, both feet. the dog ran off with my slippers again.

TPBM is putting another log on the fire...bb...


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 16, 2008)

Too true...................

TPBM is gona have to cut some more fire wood soon


----------



## Oscar (Dec 16, 2008)

Always TRUE.

TPBM needs to file the chain saw.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2008)

false- but I do need to file my fingernail.  

TPBM just wants to get it over and done with!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2008)

true


TPBM- has long fingers


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2008)

True

TPBM has a cut on their index finger


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 16, 2008)

False



TPBM has more then a dozen donuts at home


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 16, 2008)

False

and I'm a few sandwiches short of a picnic............ 


TPBM is spending time with family


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2008)

True

TPBM would rather be alone


----------



## Elven (Dec 16, 2008)

TRUE OMG an island that has a house I design on it with high speed internet. and I could live for ever without anyone else.

TPBM is sick of working already this week.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2008)

True  LOL

TPBM has been told they're hard to live with.


----------



## Elven (Dec 16, 2008)

False I am such a jack *** I dont even have to be told that to know its true  

TPBM Likes Sci Fi


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2008)

False-

TPBM subscribes to more then 2 magazines.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

*false ,,,


tpbm is eating skittles *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2008)

False-

TPBM is on the computer


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh so true but been relaxing today




TPBM Is watching movie marathons


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

*false 



tpbm wants things they carnt have *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2008)

True :hubba:


TPBM has what I want.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

erm possibly ,,,what is it you want ????

tpbm needs to sleep :rofl:


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 16, 2008)

Depends





TPBM is going to play games before going to sleep


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

False- not much of a video game player.  

TPBM can barely hold their eyes open.


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 17, 2008)

False ... I'm an late owl..


TPBM has never had sugar plums


----------



## Elven (Dec 17, 2008)

True I haven't and until now that seemed OK, why doesn't it now?

TPBM likes to have their feet tickled.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 17, 2008)

why stop at the feet

TPBM is waiting on the Post.........


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2008)

False


TPBM awoke to many inches of snow


----------



## Oscar (Dec 17, 2008)

TRUE..........10 cm's so far and 10 more in sight!

TPBM wishes someone else would make brecky!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

True!!!

TPBM is feeling fiesty.


----------



## Oscar (Dec 17, 2008)

FALSE......that was yesterday, 'cause I had to!

TPBM has appointments to make!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 17, 2008)

one or two..........................

TPBM is FSS


----------



## Elven (Dec 17, 2008)

Nope I am stupid and I dont know what FSS is.

TPBM knows what FSS is


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 17, 2008)

False




TPBM Just woke up


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 17, 2008)

False......

Time for bed sooooooooon

TPBM gets frustrated


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

Sometimes

TPBM believes in Santa still.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 17, 2008)

What do you mean

STILL..........................................

It's no wonder you don't get what you want for Christmas any more mom.....

Shame on you.......................... 

TPBM always leaves a snack for Santa to munch on........


----------



## Elven (Dec 17, 2008)

Fresh baked cookies every year (almost) 

TPBM is thinking of getting Blu Ray


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 17, 2008)

I have "Sting Ray" on Blu Ray.....................

TPBM doesn't believe a word I say.............


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 17, 2008)

False



TPBM Cant wait for Christmas presents to arrive :hubba:


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Dec 17, 2008)

Trur

The next folk likes orange juice in a red glass.


----------



## Elven (Dec 17, 2008)

True I just like OJ

TPBM has never made a snowman


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

False!

TPBM has sensitive skin.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 17, 2008)

True 




TPBM is having a hard time keeping there room clean this year :hubba:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 17, 2008)

*False

TPBM is burnt out *


----------



## Elven (Dec 17, 2008)

OMG YES

TPBM needs a date


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

False

TPBM is having a wet, cold and yucky day where they are.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 17, 2008)

True



TPBM enjoys a working fire place


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

TRUE!  Bigtime.  

TPBM cannot be trusted


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 17, 2008)

False



TPBM is quick on the draw


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

Sometimes  LOL

TPBM is wondering whats for dinner....chinese?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2008)

True 

TPBM is wishing they were some place else


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 17, 2008)

So true



TPBM needs a relaxing vacation with there significant other


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 17, 2008)

For sure

Skiing in the Alps..........................

TPBM loves thrills and spills


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

False- no spills unless its candle wax on bare skin.  

TPBM has broken their nose before.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 17, 2008)

False 



TPBM hates getting hurt


----------



## Elven (Dec 17, 2008)

True I hate getting hurt (but sometimes I like pain)

TPBM wants to skydive


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 17, 2008)

False dont like gravity



TPBM wanted to be a scientist when he was a kid


----------



## Elven (Dec 17, 2008)

True Still do. I am a mad Garage Scientist look at my fog grow 

TPBM has participated in the "Popcorn Trick" at the movies


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 17, 2008)

False never did like going to the movies...




TPBM Rather take shotgun then driving


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

False- I'll get us there quicker.

TPBM is about to go for a quick drive with a smoking apparatis.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 17, 2008)

False



TPBM Loves to stay in on winter days


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

*false 


tpbm needs a massage *


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 17, 2008)

jumping in the car right now.......................

tpbm should not be here


----------



## mobdaily (Dec 17, 2008)

false i learned to swim when i was 5 

the person below me has long hair


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 18, 2008)

false

tpbm  has played before


----------



## lisa (Dec 18, 2008)

True 
tpbm is a globetrotter.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

False

TPBM doesnt bite their nails


----------



## Oscar (Dec 18, 2008)

True..........so many nasties under theres!

TPBM just called a tow Truck.


----------



## Elven (Dec 18, 2008)

False I dont even drive if I can help it  

TPBM hates everyone


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

False.  I love everyone.    Well almost.  

TPBM just had breakfast.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 18, 2008)

false 


tbbm needs to start on dinner


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

False, just had breakfast....bwahahahaha.

TPBM is thinking about relaxing soon.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 18, 2008)

True.........................................

just put the bowl down.......

TPBM is skinnin up...................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

False-

TPBM should be doing other things but would rather hang with their cyber stoner buddies instead.  :giggle:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 18, 2008)

False, my days work is done now

The person below me is _*not*_ looking forward to Christmas


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 18, 2008)

The quicker it comes the quicker it ends................. 

The person below me is watching children fighting...........:hairpull:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

False-

TPBM is in the tub enjoying a hot soak right now.


----------



## Elven (Dec 18, 2008)

False Sick as hell a soak would kill me right now  

TPBM wants to be a super hero


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

False- I already am.    (Sorry you're sick elven)

TPBM is very nice and relaxed right now and feels great! 

:smoke1:


----------



## greenjerry (Dec 18, 2008)

true...nice and chilled

TPBM is about to head out for a bite to eat


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

False- still soaking...lmao.

TPBM is somewhat strange.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2008)

False- a lot :rofl:

TPBM- needs a new laptop b/c theirs is a piece of rubbish and can't upload pictures on MP and makes them very mad.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

False- mine rocks....google the garnet red Gateway.  

TPBM is sweating.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 18, 2008)

False

Cool as a Cucumber........................

TPBM is creative


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

False-

TPBM is getting a little paranoid.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2008)

false 

TPBM- wishes  they had enough money to get that $1999 gateway laptop


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 18, 2008)

False




TPBM Is getting alot done before New Years Eve


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> false
> 
> TPBM- wishes they had enough money to get that $1999 gateway laptop


 
Mine was $650


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
True-

TPBM has to get out again


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 18, 2008)

False, Today it in the 50's and its a good day im from Phoenix and usually like it in 80's to mid 90's





TPBM is adjusting there crop for the winter enviroment indoors


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2008)

false


TPBM is hungry and wants to know whats for dinner


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 18, 2008)

False had a sandwiche



TPBM is enjoying a good smoke


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

False- but will be soon.  

TPBM is deciding between red or purple.


----------



## Elven (Dec 18, 2008)

True

TPBM needs a massage


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

*True- always!  Reminds me, I need to call George and make an appt.  *

TPBM chose purple over red.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 18, 2008)

first hahaha second True I can always match to some purple 




TPBM cant unsterstand why his neigherhood is so busy


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

False

TPBM is getting the munchies.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 18, 2008)

False already ate 



TPBM just watched cops


----------



## Elven (Dec 18, 2008)

False Star Trek DS9 

TPBM wishes they were George (I know I do)


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 18, 2008)

False




TPBM cant stop laughing and has a grin ear to ear :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2008)

false

TPBM is grilling burgers on the grill in the snow


----------



## Elven (Dec 18, 2008)

False I would but no snow

TPBM drives way to fast.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2008)

False


tpbm has their hair in curlers


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 18, 2008)

False



TPBM cant stand being around egos and liquer


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 19, 2008)

Each person has thier own poison.

The person below me has a penknife in their pocket.


----------



## matt420lane (Dec 19, 2008)

I know...my grandpa left it to me..........

the person below me needs a bath...:rant:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 19, 2008)

False, I had one in march.

The person below me is surrounded by junk.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 19, 2008)

False, all nice n tidy here, although the "spare room" could do with a bit of a clean
The person below me needs to do some maintenance on the house.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 19, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha..........................................

Rebuild is more like it............................

TPBM has a job for life....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

True

TPBM is tired of their family being irresponsible


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

false- my dog just lies around

tpbm loves driving in freezing rain and sleet and snow


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 19, 2008)

*true - it doesn't bother me

TPBM uses hairspray*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 19, 2008)

True, I use it to coat my number plate so when the speed camera's flash, they cant see my number 

The person below me has a pair of gloves with a hole in the finger.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

False

TPBM suffers from insomnia


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

false


tpbm likes to ice skate


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 19, 2008)

*False - can barely roller skate 

TPBM still has xmas shopping 2 do*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

True (grumble grumble)

TPBM is a lightweight.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 19, 2008)

Correct on some things, false on others.

The person below me wants one of these.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 19, 2008)

Not necessarily

TPBM Thinks redcloud was right


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

False!  

TPBM believes in UFO's


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 19, 2008)

Mom you make things so difficult so to answer to it sure why not....



TPBM is cold


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

True

TPBM is warm on the inside.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm warm all over.............................

TPBM can see snow capped mountains from there window


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

False  :spit: 

TPBM has a birthmark


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

false

tpbm hates the weather where they are.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 19, 2008)

False

TPBM thinks the grass is greener on the other side of the fence


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

True- we have snow, its white


TPBM rolls pinners


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

true-

tpbm is a crappy roller.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 19, 2008)

False

how big do you like them mom.....?

TPBM is loading there pipe


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

true- bong or pipe here


tpbm had a lonely childhood


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 19, 2008)

False 



TPBM has more then 3 bothers and sisters


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

False-

TPBM is left handed


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 19, 2008)

Correct if my right arm aches.

The person below me hates balloons.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 19, 2008)

*False- 

TPBM likes the way gas smells *


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 19, 2008)

false. if its a fart!
true if its gas you put in a car!
tpbm: has no money left, due to overspending at christmas


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

False


TPBM is cooking dinner


----------



## Oscar (Dec 19, 2008)

TRUE........chicken it is.

TPBM has to run soon.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

False- in for the night


TPBM is in need of a lighter


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 19, 2008)

False

I could do with some flints though, _some_seem to have lost there spark

TPBM has it all wrapped up.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

False

TPBM is going to a party soon.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

False

TPBM likes getting kisses from someone that just ate garlic knockers


----------



## Elven (Dec 19, 2008)

False

TPBM has never smoked out of an apple


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 19, 2008)

True



TPBM just got done cooking dinner


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

False- see post above ^^^lol


TPBM has a 3 wheel bicycle


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 19, 2008)

*false 


tpbm has just painted there nails *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

False

TPBM picked a cool color to paint their nails


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 19, 2008)

*true lol


tpbm needs to smoke some more *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

True- but I am getting low

The Person Below Me  likes to share their stash


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 19, 2008)

*true ,,,,when i harvest my sis and bro both enjoy ,,,but i smoke alone :fid:lol


tpbm needs a new smoking devise *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

false- I love my utensil.


TPBM is happy


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 19, 2008)

*true




tpbm willl post on word assosciation next *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

true-most likely..lol


TPBM is getting ready for bed


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 19, 2008)

*true its 3 am and im not tired tho 


tpbm keeps gettin internet explorer cannot diplay this page :hairpull:*


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 19, 2008)

False




TPBM Watches crash the series


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2008)

False


TPBM has not yet let the dog back in


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 20, 2008)

False, walk her in the morning and in the afternoon




TPBM has been getting alot of sleep this winter


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2008)

False


TPBM wears make-up


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 20, 2008)

Only at 'special' parties I go to 

The person below me has smelly feet.


----------



## Elven (Dec 20, 2008)

True I am getting in the shower now 

TPBM likes to fish


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2008)

True!

TPBM is low-maintaince


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 20, 2008)

false.
tpbm:needs a haircut


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 21, 2008)

True wont get one till next year though




TPBM Has seen the movie "Undisputed"


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2008)

False


TPBM does not want to go out in the crappy weather


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 21, 2008)

true....but i had no choice, had to finish off christmas shopping.
tpbm;has lots of xmas lights


----------



## Elven (Dec 22, 2008)

False I keep things to a min 

TPBM needs to rebuild their grow area.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2008)

False

TPBM is going to type something witty.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2008)

*false 


tpbm wants to strangle some one ,,,,,time to :tokie: i think :rofl:*


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 22, 2008)

False.. it's the Holidays


TPBM is looking forward to a Christmas wake-n-bake! :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2008)

*true 



tpbm will spend the day high*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2008)

False- 


TPBM likes going to the zoo


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2008)

*false ,,,,i prefer them in a natural habitat 




tpbm is thinking evil thoughts *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2008)

False 


TPBM is feeling better after smoking one


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 22, 2008)

false.. again, it's the Holidays  


TPBM the person below me hates fruit cake!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2008)

*true ,,,,sultanas :spit:


tpbm is going to bed *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2008)

False!  Just getting started.  

TPBM is relieved to be back home....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2008)

*false (how did it go mom )

tpbm needs to pee *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2008)

False (and great- its over, lol)

TPBM is easy to live with


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 23, 2008)

True



TBPM Wants to go hunting


----------



## lisa (Dec 23, 2008)

False
would prefer to loll around 

tpbm is planning to go for a sun bathe.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

True

TPBM brushes there teeth while showering.............


----------



## Oscar (Dec 23, 2008)

TRUE............sometimes.

TPBM just got 20 cm's of snow.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

False 

TPBM has big hands


----------



## Oscar (Dec 23, 2008)

FALSE.........ring size is 4 1/4

TPBM needs ideas for supper, AGAIN!


----------



## Elven (Dec 23, 2008)

False I cooked yesterday.

TPBM likes watching Anime


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

False

TPBM likes action & adventure


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

False

Ocean Sunsets are great though............. 


TPBM is planning a vacation


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

*True

TPBM likes drama *


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

ha ha ha ha

mom.....................................


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Ocean Sunsets are great though.............
> 
> ...




*False

TPBM is going to their inlaws for xmas *


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *False
> 
> TPBM is going to their inlaws for xmas *




False


They are coming here.......................:hairpull:


TPBM would like to slip away............................................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

TRUE!  More then you know!!!

TPBM has fair skin.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

False

TPBM wears contacts


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

Sometimes

If I can find where I left em.................

TPBM has all there own teeth


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

True

TPBM has good teeth


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 23, 2008)

True (I do have a sweet tooth) Momhow you doing??




TPBM Has given away a truck for christmas


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

False (I'm fine, why'd u give away your truck??  Bet gone bad??)

TPBM is having McChucks for lunch.  Barf.


----------



## Weedabix (Dec 23, 2008)

false   tpbm loves dirtbikeb


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

True

Could do with dustin the TM off..................

TPBM has broken bones racing bikes


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 23, 2008)

False "My Ex Marine Uncle took it to get restored"




TPBM Hates cleaning Aquariums


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

*False - don't mind it kinda fun..

TPBM likes peanut butter and mustard sandwiches*


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 23, 2008)

False (never tried I dont have a real automatic syphon so I got syphon it manually which is a real pain cause I got a Giant Algae eater that craps alot)



TPBM Sings in the shower


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 23, 2008)

*true thats why i dont have one 



tpbm needs to wrapp presents *


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

*False - have my daughter to do that 

TPBM has sweats on*


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *False - have my daughter to do that
> 
> *




false



tpbm should try out FireFox


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 23, 2008)

*true 



tpbm

needs to send some one a link to a page *


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

False

tpbm is dreaming about Amsterdam


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 23, 2008)

*true ,,,,allways lol

tpbm is sharing computer time *


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


don't get me started

tpbm has a strong grip


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

True

TPBM has crappy handwriting.

:giggle:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

True

TPBM has just burnt the Rice Pudding..................................


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 23, 2008)

false... i burnt the cookies  

TPBM eats Santas cookies


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

False- those are for Santa.  

TPBM has made puppy chow for the kids.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 23, 2008)

*possibly not sure what it is ,,,,merry xmas to you as well SM


tpbm has made a hot drink*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

False- cold beer.  

TPBM has a sweet tooth.

(Puppy Chow - great kids snack

1 stick margarine or butter
1 cup peanut butter (creamy or smooth)
1 12oz bag of chocolate chips
1 box Crispix cereal
2 cups powdered sugar

Melt the first 3 ingredients together. Add Crispix and coat well. In large bowl or brown grocery sack, shake mixture in 2 cups powdered sugar until well coated. Makes a great, easy kid snack. 

I have also used a cup of unsweetened shaved coconut after the powdered sugar and it's cut down on the messy fingers and face. :lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

False


TPBM Is about to turn the tree lights off.................


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 23, 2008)

False gonna turn them on (weird thing I got some kid outside sleeping on a bench right infront of where I can look out from my window) 



TPBM had a filling meal today


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

True- my lunch was nasty and filling.  YUCK!

TPBM is smiling.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 23, 2008)

True 


TPBM cant Decide what there doing for christmas eve


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 23, 2008)

*false ill be on here as usual lol oops it is xmas eve in the uk :giggle:
Thanks SM for recipe 


tpbm needs a tooth pick*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

False- just used floss

TPBM still has wrapping to do.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 23, 2008)

*true :hairpull:




tpbm xmas lights have allready fused 1 this year*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

False...its unbelievable 

TPBM needs to trim their toenails.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 23, 2008)

False 



TPBM busted there lip not knowing someone put a binder underneath there pillow


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

False-

TPBM is going out for a smoke about now


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 23, 2008)

*false


tpbm is watching a boring film *


----------



## Elven (Dec 23, 2008)

False I am watching the news

TPBM wants an ice cream


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2008)

False- not a big icecream person  

TPBM prefers froz yogurt


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 24, 2008)

False (prefer slushees but only in the summer  )




TPBM is already getting annoyed with the company at there house...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2008)

False 

TPBM doesnt like entertaining


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 24, 2008)

*true 



tpbm needs some fun  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2008)

Always!

TPBM thinks they've found it???  Maybe???


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

False



tpbm loves staring at the Stars................


----------



## Elven (Dec 24, 2008)

True (but I like star wars better  )

TPBM once got caught "Parking" by the authorities


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2008)

True.  

TPBM was a wild child.


----------



## Elven (Dec 24, 2008)

FALSE (had first sip of alch at 23 and first hit at 25)

TPBM thinks life is getting better.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Dec 24, 2008)

True
Tpbm can hear christmas music


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2008)

False-  Stone Temple Pilots on the radio.

TPBM longs for the day....


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 24, 2008)

*True 

TPBM opens presents tonight*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2008)

true and tomorrow also

tpbm cant wait for it to be OVER!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

Guess it depends on your time Zone..................................

tpbm thinks it's color when we all know it's really Colour.......


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2008)

False.  It is color.  

TPBM has a colorful life.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

The colour of my life is always *colo[/COLOR]ur[/COLOR]ful......................* 

TPBM is having there tea.............


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> The colour of my life is always *colo[/COLOR]ur[/COLOR]ful......................*
> 
> TPBM is having there tea.............






damn n blast.....................................



sigh




phew.............


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 24, 2008)

*False - drink tea at night here...

TPBM is having Ham tomorrow*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2008)

False!

TPBM is going swimming tomorrow.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 24, 2008)

False, I will be in the warm, I will leave the swimming in the cold to others 

The person below me has just opened todays first beer.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 24, 2008)

Nope, but its coming soon

The person below me is stoned outta their cotton pickin' mind


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2008)

False-

TPBM just had a quickie.  :hubba:


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 24, 2008)

False...
TPBM is blond!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2008)

False!

TPBM is clean-shaven, soft and angel smooth.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

ex ex ex..........................

short fat n bald these days



tpbm has had a big   on for most of the day


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 24, 2008)

True!
TPBM is smoking bubble hash!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

False

just loaded my pipe.................................

gota grinder off Santa early 

TPBM has had an Early Christmas Present.........


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2008)

true-

tpbm wonders if there's hidden meanings in these messages...????


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

False

they'd be far too easy to spot...........................

tpbm has been shopping for beer.......................


----------



## Elven (Dec 24, 2008)

False Dont like beer

TPBM Is trying to figure out their significant other


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 24, 2008)

False have one but I dont disagree in concubines :hubba: ::edit:: that was a joke not a funny one though to the females on this board



TPBM wonders what there getting for christmas??


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 24, 2008)

True.. but I think I know what at least one is? 

TPBM leaves special Elf Cookies for Santa.


----------



## aslan king (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes and at my age I am *SANTA* baby!!!:hubba::hubba::hubba::hubba:

TPBM has seen a UFO!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 24, 2008)

*true


tpbm thinks im lying :rofl:*


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 24, 2008)

True



TPBM is already spiking the egg nog


----------



## Elven (Dec 24, 2008)

False (just packed another bowl though) 

TPBM is wearing womens panties


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 24, 2008)

true! ON MY HEAD!!:hubba:  jk   .. it's false, I don't wear underwear 


TPBM is loaded on NOG!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2008)

False 

TPBM wishes everyone here a Happy Holiday.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 25, 2008)

True




TPBM cant decide what hes gonna be doing on his marry christmas this year dig through some CD's chop some fire wood or maybe relax and enjoy a nice whiskey whatever they do they make the most of it


----------



## lisa (Dec 26, 2008)

TRUE

TPBM is enjoying the holiday


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 26, 2008)

Im having a wonderful time, so true 

The person below me knows what its like to be alone at this time of year.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 26, 2008)

*true 




tpbm is looking forward to a new year*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2008)

False-  this year went by to fast


TPBM is just giddy today


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 26, 2008)

true
tpbm; has eaten too much food


----------



## Elven (Dec 26, 2008)

True

TPBM has always wanted a pony.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 26, 2008)

False, I prefer Rockports.

The person below me needs to gain weight.


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 26, 2008)

False!
TPBM is not paying Rent...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 26, 2008)

True.

The person below me has had a broken finger in the past.


----------



## Elven (Dec 26, 2008)

True

TPBM has never broken anything.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 26, 2008)

False, ive broken the forum rules, hasnt everyone? 

The person below me likes crossword puzzles.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 26, 2008)

false
tpbm; has a headache


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 26, 2008)

False, its not kicked in yet 

The person below me is sweating.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 26, 2008)

false
tpbm; is getting old


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 26, 2008)

Mentally ive never got older than 20, still enjoy fun and laugh at silly things, but ive gained knowledge, so half true and half false 

The person below me has a sore throat.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 26, 2008)

true...how did you know
tpbm; needs to have a sleep


----------



## Elven (Dec 26, 2008)

True

TPBM has to water their plants.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 26, 2008)

False Hydro Sytem



TPBM had a bummy christmas


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

False.

The person below me is thankful that its all over.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

OMG, you are a mind reader. true..but only cause its been hectic...and im low on money...christmas is toooo expensive!
tpbm; is going shopping to the sales.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

False- I have more then I need already.  No more crap!  

TPBM went to bed too early last night and woke too damn early this morning.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

false; i went to bed real late..and also had a lovely lie in.
tpbm;has been to the cinema recently


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

False, thats what I pay sky for 

The person below me is needs to get dressed.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

true again...hippy your good at this!
tpbm;is looking forward to new year


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

True

Its got to be better then 08 

TPBM doesnt need a bra


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

false..
tpbm;has their nose peirced


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

false

tpbm is drinking an ice cold soda.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 27, 2008)

*false 



tpbm just bought a ridicousley priced item of clothing they cannot justify *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2008)

false


TPBM- likes to buy new clothes


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 27, 2008)

True

TPBM has caught a fish this big

<'())))))))))))))><​


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 27, 2008)

False!
TPBM is not Stoned yet!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

False  

  very stoned

TPBM just had a very nice drive.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 27, 2008)

false

tpbm is barefoot.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

False

Socked and shoe'd

TPBM is chewing gum


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 27, 2008)

nope chewin the fat


The person below me could live off of weed Dr Peppers and cinnamon rolls.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

true..but then ide get too big to fit thru my door to leave the house. then ide have to stay in and smoke more.....yay...where did i put that cinnamon roll!
tpbm.is very tired today


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

False!  Got 11 hrs of sleep last night.  

TPBM is drinking a cup of coffee for a change.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 27, 2008)

false

TPBM could be a writer


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

False-  ha  ha  ha  ha ha

TPBM is watching something gross on TV


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 27, 2008)

True the family watching Holly Oaks

TPBM wishes they could divorce family


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

false;
tpbm; doesnt like flying


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

False, I have nothing against Flyinghigh at all.

The person below me remembers back to childhood and remembers pulling the wings off an insect just to see what happened.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

false

tpbm used to catch tadpoles as a kid.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

true.
tpbm;loves water parks


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2008)

False


TPBM- is going out tonight to party


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

false, too much partying already.
tpbm; loves snowboarding


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

false

tpbm prefers warmer weather


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

Missing summer already?

False.

The person below me likes indian tonic water.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

false.
tpbm; likes roller coasters


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

True

TPBM would rather be on the beach


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

I prefer to call her my partner.

The person below me is wearing yellow.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

false. im wearing black.
tpbm. is wearing glasses


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

false- eagle eyes.....lol

tpbm is listening to the radio


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

false.
tpbm; is cutting their toe nails


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

False, I only allow teeth to remove them.

The person below me has felt anger recently.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

false. calm as a cucumber thats me.
tpbm; has a bill to pay


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

I dont know anyone called Bill.

The person below me is bored.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

true, good guess
tpbm; has something hidden away


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

True, and its sleepy.

The person below me once blew a balloon up and it popped in their face.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

true.
tpbm;is bored with being bored


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

Bored is only a state of mind, find something challenging to do.

The person below me has a clear sky outside.


----------



## Elven (Dec 27, 2008)

True

TPBM drives a red car


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

in my imagination yes. 

tpbm loves convertibles.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 27, 2008)

*true ,,,but havnt got one :fid:


tpbm rides a moped *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

False- mid size sedan  

TPBM has gone on lots of drives today.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 27, 2008)

false

tpbm should make a list


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 27, 2008)

False



TPBM is actually happy and cant wait to go out for new years eve


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 27, 2008)

*false ,,,staying in here 


tpbm is making a list of resoloutions *


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 27, 2008)

True 



TPBM will be popping bubbly for the new years


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

True-

TPBM is drinking warm beer.


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 27, 2008)

false

TPBM is watching the buds swell


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 27, 2008)

*true



tpbm likes board games *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2008)

true

TPBM is cooking dinner


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 27, 2008)

*false ,,,next meal is breakfast 


tpbm
is eating chocolate*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2008)

False-burning dinner


TPBM waiting for something to happen


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 27, 2008)

*true ,,,allways am lol 



tpbm is about to eat  *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2008)

True If it is still edible


TPBM is in need of weed


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 27, 2008)

*false ,,,,what did u burn ?

tpbm likes cats *


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 27, 2008)

True I take care of a stray 




TPBM wants to be in LV tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

false....???

TPBM just popped open a cold one


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 28, 2008)

False... It's 8AM...
TPBM just smoked a two skin...


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 28, 2008)

false

coffee 1st

tpbm likes it hot and black


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 28, 2008)

False, 

TPBM is not allowed to smoke inside!


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 28, 2008)

false
tpbm is ready for bed


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 28, 2008)

false

just gettin my sheet together.............

tpbm has a favourite but just can't remember


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 28, 2008)

has a favourite what?
tpbm; wants to eat some goodies


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

true

TPBM loves -30 degree temperature changes and 37 mph winds


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*oh i adore them ,,,not :giggle:



tpbm is feeling a little chilly *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

True


TPBM is having a good laugh


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*false (i wish) bored outta my brain lol



tpbm has guests coming over *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

False


TPBM wishes they had guests coming over


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 28, 2008)

Your so rude!

The person below me has a full belly.


----------



## willienelson (Dec 28, 2008)

false im hungry

tpbm dont smoke hash


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*false 


tpbm has a mind in the gutter *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 28, 2008)

The only gutters Angels know are made from cup cakes and runny honey with diamond sprinkles and crispy chewy plates of chocolate they float on.

My gutters differ to that :rofl:

The person below me knows the hard reality of life.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

false- i live in a fantasy world. 

tpbm enjoys retail therapy


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 28, 2008)

true.
tpbm;loves reading romantic books


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

True- the smuttier, the better.  

TPBM prefers erotica


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 28, 2008)

true
tpbm;is going shopping today


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 28, 2008)

The darkness of his smile made her quiver as she tried to look away, the away she knew inside that would make her glimse back, the hated yet stone solid look she knew she would send him.

The person below me can see a blue pen.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

False- its teal

tpbm needs something good to read


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 28, 2008)

True


TPBM is feeling quite relieved


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

True!!!!

TPBM wore boots


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*true ,,,and they killed my poor feet


tpbm is in need of a plaster lol*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

False

TPBM is in need of a good massage


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*ohh so true 


tpbm is feeling stiff *


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 28, 2008)

False feel stiffed from my ex though 



TPBM Got a keg for christmas


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

false- but did get a case for xmas....lol.

tpbm needs to go p


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 28, 2008)

False soon though (had some cream soda  )





TPBM wish they had 2 weeks vacation to Maui


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*false*



tpbm is pulling of socks


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

false-

tpbm wishes they were undressed?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*false i am 



tpbm is about to load a bowl *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

TRUE!

TPBM is about to spark it up


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*true 


tpbm is feeling better*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

TRUE

TPBM feels their tension just melt away.......


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*true



tpbm is stoned*


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 29, 2008)

Somewhat



TPBM wishes he could get comfortable to :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2008)

False...i am a she 

TPBM wishes they were in a hot tub


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 29, 2008)

True, but with a special person 



TPBM gonna get cozy in bed and watch couple movies


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2008)

False

TPBM is not going to spend any $ today.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 29, 2008)

False

tpbm is doing it themselves


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 29, 2008)

False, I get help 




TPBM just started new classes


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2008)

False- but do want to take 2..lol.  guitar and knitting.  

TPBM is giving up


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 29, 2008)

False

TPBM went for a walk in the woods today


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2008)

true

tpbm is making big plans


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 29, 2008)

true I got a date tomorrow at my house :hubba:



TPBM wishes it was tuesday already


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2008)

false

tpbm just got back from a drive


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 29, 2008)

false (dont like driving rather has the opposite sex do it for me)




TPBM Just got out the shower squeaky clean


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2008)

False- but still squeeky from earlier.  

TPBM has big New Years Eve plans..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*false :fid:


tpbm does have big plans*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2008)

True (If i wanna be out with the drunks..lol)

TPBM is undecided


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 29, 2008)

So true woman :hubba:




TPBM never gets tired of sleeping


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2008)

*True- bigtime!*

TPBM needs to check the air in their tires.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*false 


tpbm is childish *


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 29, 2008)

Somewhat I can be a pain



TPBM likes a warm enviroment


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*true ,,,but dont see much sun lol


tpbm is rolling a joint *


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 29, 2008)

false but i may blaze tonight



TPBM cant stand liars and bigots


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 30, 2008)

True!

TPBM is late for work...


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 30, 2008)

False

Have fun Niki.............................:laugh: 


TPBM is about to load there pipe.........................


----------



## aeroman (Dec 30, 2008)

false 

tpbm doesn't know if it is ever going to stop snowing


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 30, 2008)

False but its been cold out here




TPBM wants to smoke maui waui!!!


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 30, 2008)

True!

TPBM listens to the Radio in his car :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

True- _her_ car.  

TPBM is listening to an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## aeroman (Dec 30, 2008)

false.  No radio in my car
tpbm has stalked Bambi in a forest, but hasn't been able to pull the trigger


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 30, 2008)

Correct, thats what the front of a car is for.

The person below me has a dirty keyboard.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

False

TPBM likes ordering folks around..


----------



## Elven (Dec 30, 2008)

False

TPBM wants this year to be over


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

True!    We're almost there.

TPBM likes *it* very much.  :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 30, 2008)

*it* could be colourful...........

TPBM is having a "Blonde Moment"


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

Very true, how'd u guess?  

TPBM doesn't like purple.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 30, 2008)

false

though I did just loose a purp mom keeper............. 

tpbm hasn't lost *it*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

*True.  I'll never lose it.  

TPBM talks funny.*


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 30, 2008)

False

TPBM can't spell colour


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

*False - say it with me now...  C..O..L..O..R.. spells COLOR! *

TPBM is wearing only a grin.


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 30, 2008)

False...
TPBM is rolling...


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 30, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> False...
> TPBM is rolling...



onto my 2nd now....................................

TPBM is enjoying the choice


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 30, 2008)

True! 
TPBM is having a beer!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

False-  ice water with a spash of cranberry juice for flavor.

TPBM is off to get high...again.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 30, 2008)

false

Stay Stoned......................

TPBM has been grinding


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 30, 2008)

Always



TPBM stays grinding while sleep


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

False  

TPBM is having a beautiful sunny day.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 30, 2008)

Always sunny in my heart, laugh and smile.

It will open your eyes to the meaning of life.

The person below me has a red felt pen.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

False..will a red Sharpie work???

TPBM thinks red is their favorite color.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 30, 2008)

False, colour is an optical suggestive.

Mine?

Look at me with Hazel Brown eyes.



The person below me fancies a doughnut.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

False

TPBM has cookies in the oven


----------



## Elven (Dec 30, 2008)

False already baked  

TPBM needs more weed


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

False- Ive got plenty.  

TPBM will never smoke it all.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 30, 2008)

True, I gave it away.

The person below me is looking forward to a special time waiting for them.


----------



## Elven (Dec 30, 2008)

TRUE

TPBM wants to give me some weed


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 30, 2008)

*true if i had it to give


tpbm will share theres *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

True 

TPBM is looking at an empty glass.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 30, 2008)

ehh its down stairs but I was staring at it I just didnt fill it 






TPBM cant make heads or tails about emotions


----------



## Elven (Dec 31, 2008)

True I am a male that means that I dont have emotions  Live long and prosper 

BTW UKGirl Thanks I am hoping to be in the UK in a couple years, we can share then 

TPBM believes in Alien Life


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2008)

False-

TPBM is planning a vacation


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 31, 2008)

False

TPBM has been very busy


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2008)

False

TPBM is giving things away...


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 31, 2008)

*False 

TPBM needs to feed their plants*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2008)

True- my kitchen ivys don't look very good.  

TPBM just had lunch.


----------



## Elven (Dec 31, 2008)

False Haven't eaten anything yet.

TPBM is glad its almost 2009


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2008)

*F' YES!!!!!*

TPBM is having a good hair day


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 31, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> True I am a male that means that I dont have emotions  Live long and prosper
> 
> BTW UKGirl Thanks I am hoping to be in the UK in a couple years, we can share then


 
heheh cool:aok:

true



tpbm is pleased the new year is arriving or has arrived (uk and europe)


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 31, 2008)

True got engaged on New Years eve





TPBM wonders about the new year


----------



## Elven (Jan 1, 2009)

Totally true

TPBM likes adult material


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

True

TPBM is pleasantly buzzed 

ehhehhehehehe


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 1, 2009)

False will be


TPBM got dumped for the new years what a way to start huh??


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

false- u got dumped?  Thats crappy.

TPBM is quite drunk.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 1, 2009)

false a tall can and glass of champagne




TPBM cant wait till next year


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 1, 2009)

False, this one has only just started.

The person below me over did it last night.


----------



## Elven (Jan 1, 2009)

False I barely did anything let alone over did anything. 

TPBM thinks I should start my female growers appreciation group. 


(Note: With all the answers given by UKgirl and Smoking Mom, they will be some of the first along with Megan and GM )


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 1, 2009)

true
tpbm; needs to take a painkiller


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

True- my aching head.  

TPBM brought 2009 in with a *bang.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

false---with a Bong

TPBM  is stoned


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

True

TPBM..needs to get something to eat:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

True---munchies


TPBM   is going out


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

true  ---  :bolt:  shed


TPBM  is Happy


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 1, 2009)

false

my day is done...............................................

tpbm would like hot water


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

True!

TPBM isn't moving very fast today.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jan 1, 2009)

true
TPBM always wakes up early after partying


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

False!!!!

TPBM broke a nail.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jan 1, 2009)

False...im a dude, man
TPBM broke an arm


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

False 

TPBM has never broken a bone.


----------



## Elven (Jan 1, 2009)

Falser words have never been spoken. 12 or so bones and counting. 

TPBM cant wait until the 20th.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

False-

TPBM has the radio on.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 1, 2009)

False, I have a jumper on.

The person below me has a headache.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

1/2 true, 1/2 false...if that's possible.  

TPBM needs a hot shower.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 1, 2009)

False... Too stoned to bother...

TPBM is having a great day!


----------



## Elven (Jan 1, 2009)

TRUE

TPBM isnt working tomorrow (lucky)


(NOTE: I am adding Allmashedup to my female growers appreciation group)


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 1, 2009)

false. im working yet again!
tpbm: is feeling dizzy
ps; thank you elven


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

False-

TPBM has the munchies.


----------



## Elven (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn I wish! I cant afford 2 smoke enough for that yet. 

TPBM loves Monty Python movies


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 1, 2009)

false
tpbm; wants another tattoo


----------



## Elven (Jan 1, 2009)

True I already have it figured out.

TPBM is watching Ferris Bueller's Day off right now


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 1, 2009)

false
tpbm; likes chilli really hot


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

True

TPBM just had a nap.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 1, 2009)

False

Bath..............................

TPBM is steaming..........


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

False- i am freezing.

TPBM cant make up their mind.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 1, 2009)

False

TPBM had a great snog with someone other than there partner last night


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

False

TPBM is proud of their toy collection.


----------



## Elven (Jan 1, 2009)

True, in ways you might not imagine.

TPBM has a new piece of Glass


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

False-

TPBM didnt mean pipes.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 1, 2009)

True.................

TPBM is dog tired.................


----------



## Elven (Jan 1, 2009)

True But for the wrong reasons

TPBM likes the way this thread has turned


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

True  

TPBM doesnt have a dirty mind however.  

Muahahahaha.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 1, 2009)

True 



TPBM feels like a Psychologist


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

false

tpbm is thinking about a bubblebath.


----------



## Elven (Jan 1, 2009)

False. Just reading

TPBM wishes they had pics of mom in the Bubble Bath


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 1, 2009)

*false hads one earlier  

tpbm needs another hit *



edit; :rofl:this was meant for the post above lol ,,,,not pics of mom


----------



## Elven (Jan 1, 2009)

I need more pot before I have another hit

TPBM wishes that this was a 4 day weekend.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 1, 2009)

False, Parents going on vacation so I guess they do.




TPBM feels like dancing


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 1, 2009)

*false feel like smoking some more ,,then maybe dance :hubba:

tpbm has had a good day*


----------



## Elven (Jan 1, 2009)

True its been great day

TPBM is tired and wants to go to bed.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 1, 2009)

False ready to smoke



TPBM walked in the cold night to get bud but couldnt find a connect


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2009)

False-

TPBM can't stop yawning.


----------



## Elven (Jan 2, 2009)

False Just woke up

TPBM is glad its Friday.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2009)

True!

TPBM will be even happier when Monday gets here!!!


----------



## Elven (Jan 2, 2009)

FALSE! I live for the weekends now. 

TPBM wants to move far away.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2009)

True-  I have lived here my whole life.  Time 4 a change.

TPBM is experiencing a nice, sunny day, not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 2, 2009)

True

But it's coming to an end..............................................
Clear skies tonight as well................
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

TPBM Doesn't get *it*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2009)

False- I get it alright.  

TPBM is on a laptop


----------



## Elven (Jan 2, 2009)

True

TPBM is watching The Breakfast Club right now


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2009)

False- dumb cartoons- that will be done come Monday.  

TPBM is planning their day.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 2, 2009)

True (Mom is that you??)




TPBM is gonna get real blazed tomorrow


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2009)

True ( and yes, hydro )

TPBM is about to go out with a friend.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 2, 2009)

True blaze a fat one or try




TPBM is in a rut


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2009)

False

TPBM is questioning their motives.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 2, 2009)

True



TPBM doesnt understand what the opposite sex need


----------



## Elven (Jan 2, 2009)

True

TPBM really wants to smoke right now.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 2, 2009)

*true,,,and im lighting up 



tpbm wants a cold drink*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 2, 2009)

false 





TPBM needs to cause they got the munchies


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

???

False...

TPBM didn't understand the question.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 3, 2009)

True

TPBM watches reality TV.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 3, 2009)

True but only because my wife makes me. lol

TPBM never went to college


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

False

TPBM has an ailing spouse.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 3, 2009)

True

Her "indoors" has lower back pain.....................................
But does not like home grown meds............................
Time to try making *THIS*:confused2: 

TPBM Has to chop fire wood today


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> TPBM Has to chop fire wood today


 
True.  I'll be sawing logs real soon.   

TPBM just got a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Elven (Jan 3, 2009)

False your pic changed mom

TPBM wants Mom to change her avatar back


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 3, 2009)

false.mom can have whatever pic she likes.
tpbm;wishes all our plants should go from seed to harvest in 1 week! yay


----------



## Elven (Jan 3, 2009)

True

TPBM is excited about 09


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

*True- hell yes.*

TPBM has both good and bad news.


----------



## Elven (Jan 3, 2009)

True Good news I am on day 15 of Flower . The Bad Its not done yet :-(

TPBM wants to play some video games


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 3, 2009)

that is so creepy...how'd you KNOW THAT!?!:holysheep:  lol  



TPBM isn't a morning person..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

*TRUE!!!*

TPBM would sleep their day away if they could.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 3, 2009)

*false


tpbm is staring into space alot :giggle:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

False--- looking at 2 things...computer screen and football game. 

GO COLTS!

TPBM doesnt know who/what the Colts are.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 3, 2009)

*false 


tpbm wants some fun *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

False - not tonight

TPBM is tired of hospitals and drs offices.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 3, 2009)

*false

 tpbm needs another pipe
*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

True- could always use a new one...

TPBM collects dust  LOL


----------



## Elven (Jan 3, 2009)

True My wife is a Nurse

TPBM likes the sport of fencing.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

False

TPBM is getting frusterated with the game.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 3, 2009)

TRUE!! cause it's soooo close... GO COLTS!!!

TPBM hates ping pong


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

False

TPBM is hoping the Colts show up after halftime.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 3, 2009)

lol true.. it's Hoosier hope

 TPBM has a favorite color and it's BLUE


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

*false!*

TPBM is pulling for their team


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 3, 2009)

TRUE!! and the tv is in the other room so I'm gonna go watch!!

TPBM isn't going to church tomorrow


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

*True...whats church?  *

TPBM is about to smoke up.


----------



## Elven (Jan 3, 2009)

Damn str8 

TPBM doesn't even go to churches for weddings


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

LMAO

False...I'll go anywhere for a wedding.

TPBM loves dressing up on occassion.


----------



## Elven (Jan 3, 2009)

True on occasion (like my death)

TPBM still makes mix tapes for friends


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

False

TPBM doesnt know how.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 4, 2009)

I just wanted to hop in here because I see that there is 4081 posts and  just want to say HHHEEEEELLLLLOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 4, 2009)

*false ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:ciao:hi smokey bear the 




tpbm needs to shop :spit:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 4, 2009)

False

TPBM is going to walk the dogs


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2009)

False- too cold.  They can hang in the fenced yard.  

TPBM needs to visit a loved one in the hospital at some point today.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 4, 2009)

false.
tpbm;has work tommorow


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2009)

I work everyday...never get days off.  I am a Domestic Goddess.  

TPBM has had better days.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 4, 2009)

false;
tpbm; is thinking of taking the xmas tree down


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 4, 2009)

Done and dusted, im still trying to get my fingers in gear to put it all away in the attic :rofl:

It only seems 5 mins ago I got it all out 

The person below me likes walking in the cold.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2009)

True-  that damn thing...I hate taking it down....looks like I am gonna have to with hubby in the hospital.  

TPBM needs to hire a hunky man to help around the house.  :hubba:


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 4, 2009)

sorry to hear your hubby is in hospital..is he ok?
false; my hubby is all the hunk i can handle,plus he always puts our xmas tree away.bless.
tpbm.seems to have a sneezing fit when they take xmas tree down


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2009)

False- 

TPBM has cold hands and cant find their gloves.

(he has pneumonia and will be kept for a few more days, thanks 4 askin )


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 4, 2009)

true.. i can only always find 1 glove
tpbm;is looking forward to planning their summer holiday.specially if they live in the freezing wet uk!

(hope your hubby gets better soon)


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 4, 2009)

Hoping to have a Spring Break......................

TPBM is busy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2009)

True

TPBM is debating.....


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 4, 2009)

False

Negotiating.............................

TPBM has the kids at home


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2009)

True- but not 4 long.

TPBM has some serious cleaning up they need to do...but will probably put it off for a bit.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 4, 2009)

very true.
tpbm;hasnt bothered getting dressed today


----------



## Geter-D1 (Jan 4, 2009)

true - woke up, smoked a bowl & laxin and started checking out the forum
TPBM, has not been signed in a while either :hitchair:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2009)

False- cant be gone from here long- i'm addicted I'm afraid.  

TPBM would rather be lazy 

LOL


----------



## Elven (Jan 4, 2009)

True 

TPBM needs to check their plants


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2009)

False

TPBM needs kids to go to bed.


----------



## Elven (Jan 4, 2009)

False still another week off of school

TPBM needs to clean between their toes


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 4, 2009)

LOL no..... hmm... maybe :hubba:






TPBM cant understand why it feels like spring is coming


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2009)

False-

TPBM is signing off to go do dishes.  YUCK!


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 4, 2009)

False BUT I HAVE TOO!!!




TPBM had a protien  shake


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 5, 2009)

false... I had chocolate milk! mmmmmmm 


TPBM hates Mondays!


----------



## Elven (Jan 5, 2009)

False in every possible way 

TPBM has 2 many friends.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 5, 2009)

false.. that's not possible 

TPBM has random psychic experiences like me


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 5, 2009)

True

TBPM believes in ghosts


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 5, 2009)

false

tpbm is making Coffee


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

(cadlakmike told me to )

False

TPBM is rocking out.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 5, 2009)

False

Making Porridge

&#8211;noun
a food made of oatmeal, or some other meal or cereal, boiled to a thick consistency in water or milk.

tpbm is hungry


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 5, 2009)

lol, false(but i did tell you to post here) 
too late to rock out
TPBM plays poker


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

:rofl: 

false...and false again..

the person below me is thinking about a bubblebath


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 5, 2009)

false

Bubble Hash............... 

TPBM wants more coffee


----------



## Rambler (Jan 5, 2009)

yes but i cant keep it in the house because of the addicts.

TPBM dosent have to get up tomorrow


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

False-

TPBM is looking forward to tomorrow morning.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 5, 2009)

True (ish)

I look forward to most mornings...................

TPBM is in a panic


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

False..calm cool and collected

TPBM is right where they love to be right now.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 5, 2009)

True




TPBM gained 5 pounds in two days


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 5, 2009)

False, I never seem to put any weight on.


The person below me is waiting for a parcel.


----------



## Oscar (Jan 5, 2009)

False........

TPBM has a migrain that won't ease up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

False- hangover 

TPBM overindulged.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2009)

:rofl:


TPBM  is going back to Bed!!!!


----------



## Elven (Jan 5, 2009)

False

TPBM wishes it was Friday


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 5, 2009)

false

tpbm has to clear up a mess


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 5, 2009)

FALSE!
TPBM is running out of weed...


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 5, 2009)

ha ha ha 

FALSE

tpbm has worked today


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 5, 2009)

True!
TPBM is running out of Bubble hash...


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 5, 2009)

False

and with the cold weather I'm making ice outside.............

Time for another Run soon..........

tpbm has never tried Bubble


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 5, 2009)

false! smoke bubble,bubble-gum,soap-bubble,snot-bubble i seen'em all!

TPBM had pizza for breakfast


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

False- yuck, pizza?  I could go puke just reading that.  

TPBM doesnt want to even look at food today.


----------



## Oscar (Jan 5, 2009)

False..........no choice, nobody else seems to know how to cook!

TPBM makes there bed and everyone else's *every* morning!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 5, 2009)

Sometimes.......................

TPBM has just showered but forget to scrub there nails................:doh:


----------



## Starma24 (Jan 5, 2009)

false I do know how to swim and I love it..

The person below me loves to fish


----------



## Starma24 (Jan 5, 2009)

false I do know how to swim and I love it

The person below me loves to fish   :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 5, 2009)

Correct, I like to tickle a trout now and again.

The person below me has a pot/jar they collect coins in.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

True

TPBM wishes it were tomorrow already


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 5, 2009)

*false 


tpbm has blonde hair *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

False- 

TPBM has freckles.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 5, 2009)

Nope none that I know of although my mother says I do 





TPBM has time on there hand and is baked


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

False-  sober with a little hangover still.  

TPBM is thinking of a hot bath.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 5, 2009)

False Just took a hot shower  now i need to lotion up :hubba:






TPBM has planned there day carefuly


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

False- 

TPBM won't be home much tomorrow.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 5, 2009)

Its a work week so Ill be home doing college 






TPBM lost someone important in there life recently


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

True  

TPBM is freezing cold, even with their coat on.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 5, 2009)

False kinda warm...




TPBM still is slacking on the homework


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

True- still slacking on the housework....lol.

TPBM is thirsty


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 5, 2009)

*true cotton mouth 


tpbm is greedy *


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 5, 2009)

False try to give back 20% of everything I own 




TPBM Feels like it cant get much better


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 5, 2009)

*false 


tpbm wants a do nut *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

False---dunno what that is.  

TPBM wants to trade their stomach in for a newer, better model.  LOL


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 6, 2009)

hmm... this ones hard i kinda like my stomache at points I get a 8 or 6 pack depending on the work 




TPBM was happy they blazed today


----------



## Elven (Jan 6, 2009)

Always Am

TPBM has smoked at work.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

True

TPBM is in the tub.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 6, 2009)

False 





TPBM need new friends


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

false- happy with the ones i have

tpbm is a little sleepy


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 6, 2009)

false

wide awake....................................................

tpbm has run out of "Maple Joe"


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

False- if youre talking syrup.

TPBM wishes for warmer weather


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 6, 2009)

False

The garden needs a good cold snap................

TPBM can see snow from there window


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 6, 2009)

false.
its like 73 F here at night. 

TPBM used to have a red tricycle


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 6, 2009)

Correct, I still have it.

The person below me likes melted cheese on toast.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 6, 2009)

*true


tpbm is eatin carrott and corriander soup*


----------



## Elven (Jan 6, 2009)

False

TPBM has never flown in a small plane.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

False - fond memories, fond memories. 

TPBM is thinking back to their childhood.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 6, 2009)

Did... Not so great though except the disney land thing were I was king for a DAY  :hubba: anyways good stories


TPBM is gonna be walking to the store to get a blunt :hubba:


----------



## Elven (Jan 6, 2009)

False. I wish I could

TPBM uses a vaporizer.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 6, 2009)

No




tpbm wishing for brighter days


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

True

TPBM is having a sheety year so far.


----------



## Elven (Jan 6, 2009)

Jury still out on that. 

TPBM is tired of worrying about money.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

True,  

TPBM needs to win the lottery soon.


----------



## Elven (Jan 6, 2009)

TRUE!

TPBM is looking to refi


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 6, 2009)

haha.. False





TPBM wants to burn one but already got stashed away


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 6, 2009)

true/false already burnt and baked


TPBM would like lasagna for dinner (i know I would   )


----------



## Elven (Jan 6, 2009)

True

TPBM wants burgers


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

False-

TPBM wants chinese


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 6, 2009)

*True

TPBM wants mexican*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

False 

TPBM has a backache


----------



## Elven (Jan 6, 2009)

True taking meds now 

TPBM has long hair


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

True

TPBM feels like letting some aggression out.  Wheres the happy pill?


----------



## Elven (Jan 6, 2009)

False, I hate pills

TPBM likes suppository medication


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

False

TPBM is in a wonderful, happy mood.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 6, 2009)

True messed up dinner though haha




TPBM gots school work


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 6, 2009)

*false



tpbm is eating *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

false- chewing gum

tpbm chews gum too


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 6, 2009)

*true  occasionally 




tpbm is wearing something blue *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

True- Levi's

TPBM may head for the tub soon.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 6, 2009)

False already showerd 




TPBM needs to get on the tread mill


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

*false 


tpbm is anxcious *


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 7, 2009)

True


TPBM cant wait for food... :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2009)

False- no thanks.

TPBM is feeling a little better.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 7, 2009)

will be when I top up my coffee

TPBM is cold.........


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2009)

True- brrrrrrr

TPBM has a jagged fingernail


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 7, 2009)

false

tpbm is off to bed


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 7, 2009)

True




TPBM is talking to the opposite sex


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 7, 2009)

False
She's been asleep for a while

TPBM is watching sports center


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 7, 2009)

False the family channel





TPBM Gots to get in bed soon


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 7, 2009)

False, I have the whole day ahead of me yet.

The person below me is ready to wrap up to face the cold.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 7, 2009)

False

Wrapped up already.....................

TPBM has been sledging today.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2009)

False- don't think I wanna know what that is.  

TPBM is about to go for their nightly smoke/soak.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2009)

False, its 8am.

The person below me has long toe nails.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2009)

*false 


tpbm needs a morning coffee*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2009)

Had that at 5.20 

You had been in bed less than an hour :rofl:

The person below me is sitting in silence.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2009)

*true



tpbm is going for a manicure *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2009)

False, ive trained the cat.

The person below me often dreams about running away.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2009)

*true



tpbm needs a smoke *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2009)

True- how did you know???  

TPBM would rather be sleeping.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2009)

*false 



tpbm is happy 
*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2009)

Why be different?, if something makes you unhappy, then change it.

The person below me has a cold.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2009)

*false


tpbm is eating soup and toast *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2009)

False, im eating jumbo sausages in a french stick.

The person below me likes is impatient.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2009)

Likes is impatient?

Probably true.

TPBM is incredibly happy.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 8, 2009)

true..my life is going well at the minute.
tpbm;is eating tomatoe sauce sandwiches


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2009)

You sneaky devil, how do you know I like those!

The person below me has hidden armpit hair.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2009)

False!  YUCK.  

TPBM secretly wishes they were a race car driver


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2009)

I have driven at 164 in my car, that is enough thanks, scared the shitiserly out of me but for some odd reason I kept the metal to the floor to see what she can do, apart from drinking a gallon per mile she wouldnt do more.

The person below me is full of food.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 8, 2009)

false..im really hungry..im gonna have a cheese and beetroot roll in a bit.
tpbm; likes to go skinny dipping


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2009)

True-

TpBM is full of ****


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 8, 2009)

:cough: like the above poster :hubba: False





TPBM is waking up to smoke a bleezy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2009)

False....having a break

TPBM likes the color orange


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2009)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> im gonna have a cheese and beetroot roll in a bit.


 
Thats it, im closing my frikkin curtains, im being spied on!



> TPBM is waking up to smoke a bleezy


 
False, thinking of making a relaxing evening mid stone smoke to chill with, I dont feel like a heavy smoke toningt, just a chill laugh giggle.

The person below me like the giggle aspect of a smoke sometimes.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes I like orange too, plus the question is above lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 8, 2009)

:confused2: 



tpbm has chores to do


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2009)

True- they can wait.

TPBM always has things to do.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2009)

Not yet, this is my moment approaching though 

Bull

The person below thinks the above animal is scary.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 8, 2009)

True never wanted to be a matodor




TPBM needs a good shower


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2009)

False-

TPBM has laundry building up.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 8, 2009)

false but I forgot that im doing the laundry


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 8, 2009)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> false but I forgot that im doing the laundry



^^^ and to leave a question ^^^^^^^

True

TPBM is strong


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 8, 2009)

LoL True 





TPBM needs to relax


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2009)

True

TPBM wants to kick someones ***


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 8, 2009)

whoa False 



TBPM thinks fighting leads to bad things


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2009)

True 

TPBM is curious..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2009)

*true 



tpbm hates crappy service*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL true...





TPBM likes to joke alot


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2009)

*true well i like jokes 


tpbm is a 70s child *


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 9, 2009)

Not quite, but only just

tpbm has 20/20 vision


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 9, 2009)

*true



tpbm eats sea food*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 9, 2009)

Sure not alot but I do like pizza...






TPBM hates waiting on sloppy X's


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2009)

False???  True....???  Don't wanna see any of X's...hmm...well maybe just 1.  

TPBM would rather be outside.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 12, 2009)

Its dark and cold, work it out yourself if I would like to be outside  

The person below me would like a deep fill pie with cream right now.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2009)

False

TPBM would prefer a cup of cocoa.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 13, 2009)

Always D: but most of the time tea will do




TPBM is going to Drink some tea


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)

False, cocoa.  

TPBM has had a great day thus far.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL yea im probably gonna blaze 





TPBM likes a quiet day like today


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)

TRUE!!!

TPBM is freezing and can't warm up.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 13, 2009)

*true



tpbm is eating chinese*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)

False.

TPBM got gas in their vehicle today.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 13, 2009)

False 




TPBM is cooking dinner


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)

False-

TPBM smells something good.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL false its pork 





TPBM loves rice


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)

False-

TPBM loves sunsets


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 13, 2009)

*true  :hubba:


tpbm needs some fun *


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL I dont know if so I dont know 





TBPM needs a new friend


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 13, 2009)

*true ,,,new friends are allways good 




tpbm wants a drink
*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 14, 2009)

Falls




TPBM needs some lovin :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 14, 2009)

*false 


tpbm is happy *


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 14, 2009)

False be happy if I got a nice massage :hubba:




TPBM wishes they had gone to london D:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 14, 2009)

*false 


tpbm is going to bed *


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 14, 2009)

False I figure If I stay up late ill go to bed 




TPBM has a child going to sleep


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 14, 2009)

False.. She's asleep already...

TPBM likes Jimi Hendrix...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

True

TPBM prefers Led Zeppelin.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 14, 2009)

False..................

TPBM wishes they could all be hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao3beWwtEdI


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

False...lmao.

TPBM has been to a Van Halen concert.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 14, 2009)

False

Seen Eddy though...................:hubba: 


TPBM is listening to the radio


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

True- never turn it off.  

TPBM needs a shave.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 14, 2009)

False

But could do with a trim.....

TPBM is off out soon


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 14, 2009)

False





TPBM is out of bud


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 14, 2009)

Correct.

Not the end of the world.

The person below me needs to re paint their nails.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

True...but they need to grow out a bit 1st.  

TPBM could use a nap.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 14, 2009)

Ha ha.. 
True!!

TPBM is Rolling...


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 14, 2009)

False





TPBM has a dentist appointment


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 14, 2009)

False..
TPBM is not working tomorrow..


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 14, 2009)

True
TPBM needs a a purple blunt right about now


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

False

Tpbm can't smoke in the house anymore


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 14, 2009)

True



TPBM is just now getting ready to step out there door


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 14, 2009)

false

tpbm is stoked


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

True. 

TPBM feels things are sorting themselves out, finally.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 14, 2009)

*true 



tpbm needs to roll *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

False-

TPBM had pizza for dinner.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 14, 2009)

False





TPBM feels like they got kicked in the jaw "dentist"


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

False

TPBM hasnt been to the dentist in years


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 14, 2009)

*false



tpbm has a sore tongue *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2009)

False

TPBM can speak pig latin.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 15, 2009)

Anythingway isway ossiblepay enwhay ouyay avehay ethay etnay 
atway ouryay ingertipsfay.

The person below me is yawning.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 15, 2009)

*false



tpbm just ate a sausage and mustard sandwich *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2009)

False- mexican eggs...

TPBM is still cooking.


----------



## Oscar (Jan 15, 2009)

False for once.

TPBM needs a boost.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 15, 2009)

False, too early for chocolate this end.

The person below me needs a new belt.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

FALSE




TPBM Had donuts for dinner


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 15, 2009)

False

TPBM has too many tabs open and is getting confused.........:smoke1: 

:ciao:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 15, 2009)

False...

TPBM listens to OASIS ...  :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 15, 2009)

cest vrai 

tpbm has a visitor


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 15, 2009)

False... Not yet...
TPBM is a workaholic...


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

False but seem to get my work done anyways 




TPBM is watching HBO


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 15, 2009)

Never!

TPBM is growing Hydro!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 15, 2009)

Never...........(say never)


TPBM has been hoovering UNDER the floorboards...................


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

False you watching me BU D:




TPBM needs to wash some clothes D:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2009)

True- never ends

TPBM has never broken a bone


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

false boxers fracture 




TPBM just off the phone with a family member


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 15, 2009)

False, some of us dont have any.


The person below me has pictures on their camera they need to get to their comp.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2009)

True- always

TPBM had a satisfying dinner.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

False left over...



TPBM got a good smoke


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 15, 2009)

*true:joint:


tpbm likes boxing *


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

True




TPBM likes fast cars


----------



## missin1951 (Jan 16, 2009)

Is a good buddy trucker.....





			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> TRUE!  hahaha.
> 
> 
> The person below me drives a pick up truck.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 16, 2009)

false

tpbm is in a rush..........................









:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

False 

TPBM is quite relieved


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 16, 2009)

Its good to feel relief, even if it does have its slight side of sadness.


The person below me is planning a celebration.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

True, for Monday

TPBM is looking out the window to a cold and gloomy day.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 16, 2009)

false

pitch black here

tpbm is going for a shower


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 16, 2009)

false. ive already had one last week....only kidding!

tpbm; needs to cut their toenails


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 16, 2009)

No way, how the heck would I scratch my back if I cut them!

The person below me has had a short break from the forum.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

False

TPBM has dinner in the oven


----------



## Elven (Jan 16, 2009)

False

TPBM is starting to worry about money.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

True-  eee gads!!!!

TPBM is thinking about a nice cold cerveza


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 16, 2009)

EWW false to strong for me 




TPBM drinking vodka strait


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

False- h20 at the moment.  

TPBM is listening to someone being grumpy.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 16, 2009)

False...



TPBM needs a bubble bath with lots of bubbles


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

*TRUE!- and I am taking Cerveza with me!!!*

TPBM Need their kids to go to bed 1st.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 16, 2009)

False already asleep 


TPBM cant wait to get nice and comfy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

True- 

TPBM has black shoes on, or is it white socks?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 16, 2009)

*false



tpbm has the giggles *


----------



## scatking (Jan 16, 2009)

false X 2
TPBM likes large dogs.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 16, 2009)

*false 



tpbm has curly hair *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

False- board straight

TPBM is balding


----------



## scatking (Jan 16, 2009)

true - and grey as well

TPBM drives a Prius


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

False- a gas guzzler...well kinda.

TPBM needs new tires


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 16, 2009)

*false



tpbm has a strange habit?*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 16, 2009)

False- everything about me is *completely normal.*  :giggle: 

TPBM is a little eccentric


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 16, 2009)

False



TBPM cant make up there mind


----------



## Elven (Jan 17, 2009)

True (about that answer)

TPBM needs to trim their nose hair


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 17, 2009)

false...




TPBM wants to multiple children


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2009)

???

False

TPBM loves broccoli


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 17, 2009)

False Spinach





TBPM had chinese food


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2009)

False

TPBM hears a dog snoring


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 17, 2009)

False shes just outside my door 



TPBM needs a warm body to sleep next to


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2009)

LMAO

TPBM needs a warmer body.  :giggle:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 17, 2009)

False the person I have picked will do 





TPBM got a glass of water


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2009)

False- cerveza 

TPBM isn't dehydrated


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 17, 2009)

True

tpbm is going round in circles............ 



:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2009)

False

TPBM has a scar on their left knee.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 17, 2009)

Correct.

The person below me has a broken camera.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 17, 2009)

errrrrrrmmmmmmm

not sure mine has always had a curve to it.....


tpbm is now goin for a shower


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2009)

True

TPBM is going out on the town tonight.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 17, 2009)

Been out and back, its hammering it.

The person below me has a slipped halo.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2009)

False  

TPBM needs something to do.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 17, 2009)

Are you crazy?, I need to work 27 hours a day to keep up with what I do :rofl:

The person below me likes Mango.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2009)

false

tpbm doesnt know what to wear


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 17, 2009)

If you cant make your mind up, wear what you were born with, trust me, walking into a party with just a glass of wine often makes the room go silent for a few moments then the laughter starts.

The person below me is feeling the warm glow of the first smoke.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2009)

False, but maybe tonight.

TPBM has all their ducks in a row.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 17, 2009)

Correct, all lined up.

The person below me is wearing a painted face.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2009)

True-

TPBM just cancelled their plans.  :hairpull:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 17, 2009)

Plans are simple idea's often changed at will, often changed by circumstance.

The peron below me plays online games.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 17, 2009)

False...
TPBM plays guitar...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2009)

True- I play a mean air guitar.  

TPBM is reading a great book.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 17, 2009)

I do have 2 eyes, but for some odd reason they both look in the same direction.

The person below me needs to go on a diet.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 17, 2009)

:hubba: 
TPBM listens to Bob Marley!


----------



## King Bud (Jan 17, 2009)

True

TPBM de-seeds olives with their tongue


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2009)

False- olives are yucky.

TPBM just finished a good book.


----------



## King Bud (Jan 17, 2009)

True, Zoe's Tale by John Scalzi. Nice afternoon read 

TPBM likes pickled ginger (WITHOUT aspartame!)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2009)

False


TPBM needs to go buy the sequel.


----------



## King Bud (Jan 17, 2009)

False, there's no sequel

TPBM is stimulated by competition


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2009)

True- when I'm in the mood.  

TPBM needs to scratch an itch.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 18, 2009)

true

just can't quite reach it..................................


tpbm has done a little bird........?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 18, 2009)

False

TPBM has errands to run.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 19, 2009)

False 



TPBM is gettin paid this week


----------



## lisa (Jan 19, 2009)

True

TPBM IS  Basking Under The Sun.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2009)

False- its 3:43 am in the middle of January.

TPBM needs to go back to bed.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 19, 2009)

False

TPBM has terrible timing


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2009)

False 

TPBM is full of cheer on this beautiful day.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 19, 2009)

False




TPBM is in the dog house for telling there = about there hobby


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2009)

False- loose lips sink ships. 

TPBM is all shiny and clean.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 19, 2009)

true,
tpbm; needs to pluck their eyebrows


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2009)

True, thanks 4 reminding me.  

TPBM is all alone and can smoke it up!


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 19, 2009)

False no fades




TBPM is getting fades tomorrow??


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2009)

????  False.  Dunno what a fade is.

TPBM is looking forward to Tuesday.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 20, 2009)

True




TPBM needs to stop messing around


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2009)

False-

TPBM has damp hair.


----------



## King Bud (Jan 20, 2009)

True

TPBM is calling her tonight


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 20, 2009)

False called her right now


TPBM Gets to smoke today D:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2009)

True

TPBM will be smoking again in less then 10 minutes.


----------



## berserker (Jan 21, 2009)

false not for acouple more weeks.



TPBM thinks no one see's them pick there nose in the car.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 21, 2009)

False, if im stopped at traffic lights I will wait for someone to see me, then wind the window down, flick it at them and drive off 


the person below me is cold.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 21, 2009)

*false ,,,goona be tho just going out 



tpbm is vulgar *


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 21, 2009)

False, Just took a shower 




TBPM likes Jamacain Patties


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2009)

False...???

TPBM has wild hair that needs a taming.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 21, 2009)

false. i just spit on my hands and smooth away...joking of coarse!

tpbm:doesnt bother washing between their toes.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2009)

True-  The water gets between them anyways.  

TPBM doesnt even need a wash cloth.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 21, 2009)

Why wash between them when I can lick them clean?

The person below me has pierced ears.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 21, 2009)

true.

tpbm: doesnt dry between their toes after showering or licking them clean


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2009)

True...LMAO!

TPBM doesnt like their toes messed with.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 21, 2009)

True...




TBPM has a foot fetish...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2009)

False-

TPBM just got their hair cut.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 21, 2009)

false




TBPM is still letting there hair grow


----------



## King Bud (Jan 21, 2009)

True.. winter's influence on me

TPBM is keeping up with their new year's resolution


----------



## Weedabix (Jan 21, 2009)

true!tpbm loves dogs


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2009)

True

TPBM has 2 dogs.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 21, 2009)

*false 2 cats 


tpbm has long eyelashes *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2009)

False- whimpy ones.  

TPBM has an aching back, left side specifically.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 22, 2009)

1/2 true, it's the right side 

TPBM is waiting for a package to arrive


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2009)

False- it came yesterday.  

TPBM needs a softer chair.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 22, 2009)

True - I have a 2oz butt  

TPBM doens't work in the morning


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 22, 2009)

false. im working all day.

tpbm; loves watching the sun go down.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2009)

True

TPBM is off to get a massage.


----------



## Oscar (Jan 22, 2009)

False........but I wish it was true

TPBM will look in the Female Growers Group Sticky....~


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2009)

True?  

TPBM shops at the health food store- chair massage for $1 a minute.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 22, 2009)

lmao

false


tpbm is just about to eat..........


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2009)

False...too relaxed to do anythingggg....

TPBM is pleasantly high.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 22, 2009)

True................

sticky finger hash.............

TPBM Likes Bread n Butter Pudding


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2009)

False

TPBM is on an endorphin kick.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 22, 2009)

*true



tpbm is eating peanut MMs *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2009)

False - blueberries.  

TPBM needs to stop because its almost dinner time.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 22, 2009)

*false 


tpbm is home cooking *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2009)

True- howd ya guess?  

TPBM doesnt want to eat what they're fixing.  lol


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 22, 2009)

false did that last nite



TBPM needs some blueberry muffins


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2009)

False- pancakes. 

TPBM enjoys breakfast 4 dinner on occassion.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 22, 2009)

*false choc chip maybe 


tpbm is wearing sweatpants*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2009)

False- well...yoga pants...much cuter then sweats.

TPBM has a bday in the middle of the year.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 22, 2009)

true



tpbm is eating skittles


----------



## Elven (Jan 22, 2009)

True (do you know her?)

TPBM needs a new pair of jeans.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2009)

True- 

TPBM would love a new wardrobe


----------



## Elven (Jan 22, 2009)

TRUE! OMG a closet full of Jedi Robes I would die of excitement. That is prob the only pair of shoes I would get excited about that wasnt made of gold.

TPBM has never checked my new and updated grow journal ((link in sig) (Damn this is shameless promotion, where is Don King))


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2009)

False- I did indeed.  

TPBM also writes in a diary


----------



## Elven (Jan 23, 2009)

False, but I am writing "Memories and musings of the future Grand Overlord" Soon to be mandated reading for all children of the planet 

TPBM WILL read that book. (hint the answer is TRUE)


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 23, 2009)

bien sur........... 

TPBM hits the gym...........


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 23, 2009)

:rofl: The Gym.... :rofl: 

TPBM is Drunk!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2009)

False, its 8:30 am.  But ask again in approx 15 hours.  

TPBM is about to help an ailing friend.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 23, 2009)

*false



tpbm has children off school :hairpull:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 23, 2009)

False

TPBM is making Bubble soon..............










:ciao:


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 23, 2009)

False still workin on my first grow

TPBM is under the age of 24


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 23, 2009)

False still workin on my first grow

TPBM is under the age of 24


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 23, 2009)

false 

reverse the digits and your gettin close...............

tpbm Has had Birthday Cake today........


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2009)

False

TPBM had popcorn instead


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 23, 2009)

False


that was last week..........................:ciao: 



tpbm has a splinter


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2009)

False

TPBM fancies a limeaid.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 23, 2009)

I make my own 

The person below me multi tasks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2009)

True

TPBM can walk and chew gum

:giggle:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 23, 2009)

Thats a BJ here, so false, I dont walk and chew gum, never chewed gum actually :rofl:

The person below me wants spice.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 24, 2009)

False 



TPBM forgot to turn off the fish tank light


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 24, 2009)

lol

get a timer cheapskate...... 

TPBM is about to box some ears........


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 24, 2009)

true..i collect ears! im a barber..and when they move ooops off comes their ear. and in the box they go..!

tpbm; reads everynight before bed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2009)

False-

TPBM only reads in the bathtub.


----------



## King Bud (Jan 24, 2009)

Faaalse!

TPBM sees opportunity in this "economic crisis"


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2009)

False- (hey king bud the stud! )

TPBM needs to get to the club soon.


----------



## King Bud (Jan 24, 2009)

False, golf season's a ways away

TPBM's been dancing all night long


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 24, 2009)

False college classes...




TBPM Got sleep late though


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2009)

False- I have 2 left feet.

True- I did sleep in.

TPBM has a secret crush.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 24, 2009)

False



TBPM cant understand why someone would have a secret crush


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2009)

False

TPBM is looking out the window to a dark, dreary day.


----------



## King Bud (Jan 24, 2009)

False, wouldn't want SM's hubby finding out 
False, it's nice and sunny! 


TPBM is prepared for a zombie attack


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2009)

True!  I am always prepared.   

TPBM is afraid of ghosts.


----------



## King Bud (Jan 24, 2009)

False, thus far they're all on my side

TPBM can sense the 4rth dimension


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 24, 2009)

False everyone can



TBPM would like to go on a cruise


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2009)

False- I like being on the ground.  

TPBM has never been out of the country.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 24, 2009)

Which one...............:confused2: 

 


tpbm is messing with the surround sound, when they should be busy else where


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2009)

False  

TPBM is in a fiesty mood.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 24, 2009)

False

In a KILLIN MOOD  

tpbm has more than enough distractions


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2009)

:giggle: 

get that nasty thing away from my pretty green eyeball.  

*False on the distractions.

TPBM is enjoying a nice quiet house.*


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 24, 2009)

True..its quite windy outside




TBPM needs a break


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 24, 2009)

True so true so true so true a million of times more.

Got 2 mating cats sounding like they are throwing blocks of concrete at each other during wild animal orgasm erupting over flow of ripples of shudders exploding like a burning fire inside slowly settling.

If not that, they have escaped in a dual bid for eternal freedom.

Back on topic  

The person below me is watching tv and watching the comp at the same time.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2009)

False- kid playing Wii

TPBM is getting ready for their night.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 24, 2009)

bit late for that

tpbm is preparing for tomorrow


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2009)

False- I'll do that tomorrow.  

TPBM is enjoying their Saturday.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 24, 2009)

True



TPBM cant wait till summer


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 24, 2009)

*False - we need rain REAL bad here in N.CA.

TPBM is over it*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2009)

True- I guess...lol.

TPBM is off for a night on the town.  Adios.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jan 24, 2009)

false, I got in trouble last Saturday night, so I'm cured... for now.

TPBM ate a pizza tonight.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 24, 2009)

*false 


tpbm is happy *


----------



## King Bud (Jan 25, 2009)

True 

TPBM is enjoying their mornin' mocha


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 25, 2009)

False.......................

1/2 an hr or so till 4:20.....................

tpbm is hand stirring..........................................


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2009)

False- my hands are type-typing.  


TPBM needs to put their clothes on.  Its noon already!!!


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 25, 2009)

True Just did but I will be going out for a smoke later so I guess I needed them..




TPBM didnt get any sleep last night and has bags under there eyes


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2009)

False- I slept great.

TPBM is clean shaven


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 25, 2009)

Correct.

The person below me just coughed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2009)

False

TPBM just got back from shopping and is all stocked up.


----------



## masterlow (Jan 25, 2009)

lol


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 25, 2009)

False 




TPBM just got some fotos of close friend


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2009)

False-

TPBM needs a neck rub more then they need air right now.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 25, 2009)

*false



tpbm 
is bored  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2009)

False- 

TPBM is awake past midnight


----------



## berserker (Jan 26, 2009)

almost everynight



TPBM is having a craving for some chilli cheese fries


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Now I am

TPBM knows who Foamy the squirrel is.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 26, 2009)

false



tpbm needs a drink


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2009)

True- diet dr pepper.

TPBM has cloudy and cold and wet weather.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 26, 2009)

True

tpbm likes scented candles


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2009)

True- love them

TPBM is quite chilly and should put on warmer clothes.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 26, 2009)

False..
TPBM is on a lap top...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2009)

true

tpbm is on the phone, on hold.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 26, 2009)

false

tpbm is just back from the gym


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 26, 2009)

True



TPBM needs to buy some ice refrig is running low...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2009)

False- thats what ice makers are for.  

TPBM enjoys modern conviniences.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 26, 2009)

sometimes.............. 

tpbm is outa here......................


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 26, 2009)

false just got here servers have been busy though




TBPM enjoys warm heaters


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2009)

True- when I'm cold.

TPBM is stoned to the bone.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 27, 2009)

False, chilled to the bone.

The person below me is wearing a watch.


----------



## berserker (Jan 27, 2009)

False-never wear one...I dont like being on THE MAN'S time... 



The person below me likes Churches chicken:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2009)

True- esp their biscuits.

TPBM better go to bed before they get the munchies.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 27, 2009)

false just got outa bed......................

tpbm is chilled


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2009)

True- severly  LOL

TPBM needs to reload their pipe.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 27, 2009)

False have some of this ma

:48: 


tpbm is about to do the school run.......


----------



## berserker (Jan 27, 2009)

False


TPBM goes around commando style:hubba:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 27, 2009)

Always





TPBM likes winter


----------



## berserker (Jan 27, 2009)

LOVE the winter




The person below me is getting ready for some ice fishing?:headbang:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2009)

False- but supposedly there's an ice storm headed my way.   

TPBM would rather still be in their warm bed.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 27, 2009)

False

Would love a sauna though


Tpbm likes it hot..........


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2009)

True!!!   

TPBM likes it even hotter.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 27, 2009)

Correct, I like it this hot.

hXXp://www.hot-headz.com/hot-sauce/Who_Dares_Burns_Hot_Pepper_Sauce-970-0.html

I get through bottles of this stuff 

The person below me dislikes hot spicy food.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2009)

False-  the spicier, the better.  

TPBM is about to venture out in the rain.  Yuck.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 27, 2009)

False clear sunny skys except for the smog 






TPBM cant wait for a nice wind to kick up


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2009)

False

TPBM has icy roads in their forecast.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe So if I head east




TPBM is starving but doesnt know what to eat


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2009)

False- just had some almonds.

TPBM likes nuts.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 27, 2009)

cashew please

tpbm has 





> given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2009)

False-  was that a trick for more rep b.u?  

TPBM is cooking a chicken.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 27, 2009)

LOL false..



TPBM needs a trip to the desert soon


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 28, 2009)

negative

TPBM is Flying overseas today


----------



## berserker (Jan 28, 2009)

No passport...lol


TPBM- Is having oreo's and milk right now


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

False- never was an Oreo fan.

TPBM prefers chocolate chip cookies, no milk.


----------



## berserker (Jan 28, 2009)

false...LOVE MILF...I mean MILK:hubba: 



TPBM Is starting out the window,wishing they had they energy to go out and do something.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

False- its freezing rain out there, are u crazy???????  

TPBM needs to pop some pills, over the counter stuff of course.


----------



## berserker (Jan 28, 2009)

true acouple vico's and its ALL good


TPBM is sleeping alone tonight?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

False- got my own personal bed warmer.  

TPBM likes their bedroom dark and quiet.


----------



## berserker (Jan 28, 2009)

for sure



TPBM has ashy knee's


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

let kindbud answer that one.  :giggle:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 28, 2009)

True but I like ash...





TPBM loves to get off on things


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

:spit: True- some things more then others tho..lmao

TPBM has some razor stubble


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

hhhhuuummm confused whats stubble

TPBM like to go streaking lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

True- when I was younger and a lot crazier.  

TPBM is off to bed.  Goodnight.  :ciao:


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

nope awake and board

TPBM Loves to go skinny dippin


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 28, 2009)

true when its warm

tpbm  is high right now


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

True stoned not just high 

TPBM grows outdoors


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 28, 2009)

fo sho altho im building up on some supplys so i can indors also

TPBM just looked at the clock and its almost 3am


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

tru 2 54 lol 

TPBM is growing more then 25 plants this year


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 28, 2009)

GOnna try for as many as i can but a bunch of little monsters ate my seeds i was saving for this grow so i might be stuck with hardly any   (

TPBM  is under the age of 22


----------



## berserker (Jan 28, 2009)

False over 22 but under 99 



TPBM loves driving out on the lake and start power sliding everywhere


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 28, 2009)

Big no no its way to warm in the south east  but a little rain and im in the civic D16 driftin around 

TPBM  lives where is gets COLD


----------



## berserker (Jan 28, 2009)

Freezing up here



TPBM is going to McDonalds for breakfast


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 28, 2009)

*false lunch 


tpbm really should be outta the door by now *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

False- no hurries here.

TPBM is still in their PJs.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

LMAO TRUE well underwear  

TPBM has ate yellow snow


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 28, 2009)

False achk!!





TPBM needs some free time on there hands


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

False- I have plenty  

TPBM just yawned.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 28, 2009)

True




TPBM cant miss much


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 28, 2009)

*false



tpbm is has been stuck to the chair for the last 15 mins :rofl:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

False- just sat down

TPBM had pasta for dinner.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 28, 2009)

False was steak and pasta two nights ago





TPBM needs to brush there teeth


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

False- did earlier.  

TPBM has a blue toothbrush.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 28, 2009)

*false pink


tpbm needs something *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

True- always need something.  

TPBM doesnt need anything. LOL.


----------



## berserker (Jan 29, 2009)

False..But my needs are very easy...just like me 



TPBM-Is about to have grapefruit for breakfast.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

False Tangerine




TPBM had a eventful nite..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

false

TPBM is drinking a beer


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

False stopped drinking...




TBPM is getting a tumor from staring at the screen to long


----------



## berserker (Jan 30, 2009)

I hope not



The person below me is looking at internet porn?


----------



## lisa (Jan 30, 2009)

false

I am working on my article

TPBM is is planning to go out for a walk


----------



## berserker (Jan 30, 2009)

Its to cold out for me to going walking.




TPBM is about to make breakfast


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

False- hubbys bring home thai for lunch.  

TPBM is happy today.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

Some What didnt have dinner last night 





TPBM needs to finish college work or else!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

False- housework or else....I'll take else.  

TPBM is expecting something by mail soon.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

False




TPBM cant wait till saturday


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2009)

False- whats the hurry?

TPBM is enjoying a nice cold cerveza.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 30, 2009)

False, iced tea

TPBM wants to sit by a warm fire righ now (I know I do)


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sure why not




TPBM needs a good nites sleep


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 31, 2009)

false

well maybe later.............

tpbm has a busy weekend ahead of them


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 31, 2009)

True





TBPM needs to smoke blunts after blunts


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 31, 2009)

false

a little Bubble goes a long way

tpbm is doing there chores


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 31, 2009)

*false 



tpbm is anxious to hear from someone *


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 31, 2009)

false, I don't care if they call or not

TPBM is allergic to peanuts


----------



## 7thG (Jan 31, 2009)

False i love Peanutbutter

Tpbm has a court date this week?lol


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 31, 2009)

False




TBPM Just got a drink of water


----------



## 7thG (Jan 31, 2009)

false....but my plants did

tpbm is aggravated he didnt get his w-2


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 31, 2009)

*false 


tpbm has something to look forward to *


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 31, 2009)

True




TPBM needs to think real hard next time


----------



## King Bud (Feb 1, 2009)

true :Evil:

TPBM uses moleskine


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2009)

False

TPBM got a present in the mail today.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 1, 2009)

True




TPBM is filing there taxes


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2009)

False- not yet but soon

TPBM just rolled outta bed.


----------



## King Bud (Feb 1, 2009)

True

TPBM had to walk over their obstacle course of floor laundry


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2009)

False

TPBM does need to do some laundry however.


----------



## SativaWeed (Feb 1, 2009)

true 

TPBM wants a banana split


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds painful, so false.

The person below me is feeling vigorous.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2009)

True

TPBM is off for a bit.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 1, 2009)

A bit of what?

The person below me is feeling bloated.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 1, 2009)

False





TPBM Just woke up


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2009)

False

TPBM watched some football tonight.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 2, 2009)

False




TPBM chatted with a friend and is still working on 750 word essay


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2009)

False

TPBM should really just go to bed.


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 2, 2009)

just rolled out of it...........................

tpbm is just starting there day


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2009)

False, mines all done!

TPBM has an itch that needs scratching.  :giggle:


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe...




TPBM thinks there getting lucky already


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2009)

True- I am always lucky.   

TPBM is glad that it's Monday.


----------



## Oscar (Feb 2, 2009)

True and False........gotta keep those luches coming!

TPBM has a chicken recipe and is willing to share......~


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Feb 2, 2009)

true:
lemon chicken friccasse with morrels and shallots

Ingredients

   1. 3 tablespoons unsalted butter
   2. One 3- to 4-pound chicken, cut into 8 pieces
   3. Salt and freshly ground pepper
   4. 6 small shallots, peeled and quartered lengthwise (see Note)
   5. 1/4 pound morels (about 6), quartered lengthwise
   6. 1 cup water
   7. 1 pound pencil-thin asparagus
   8. Juice and zest of 1 lemon 

Directions

   1. In a large deep skillet, melt 2 tablespoons of the butter. Season the chicken pieces with salt and pepper, add the pieces to the skillet and cook over high heat, turning occasionally, until browned, about 8 minutes. Add the shallots and morels and cook for 2 minutes. Add the water, cover tightly and simmer over moderately low heat until the chicken is cooked through, about 15 minutes.
   2. Meanwhile, in a large saucepan, steam the asparagus over 1 inch of water until crisp-tender, 2 to 3 minutes.
   3. Transfer the chicken to a plate. Add the lemon juice and zest to the skillet and cook over high heat for 2 minutes. Swirl the remaining 1 tablespoon of butter into the sauce and season with salt and pepper. Pour the sauce over the chicken and serve with the asparagus.


TPBM Has didnt go to work today


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2009)

False- I work everyday.  

TPBM has their radio on and the song stinks.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 2, 2009)

*False*






*TPBM needs to get a flight out of town*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2009)

True 

TPBM had a nice surprise today


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 2, 2009)

*false


tpbm is seeeing double *


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2009)

False 

TPBM is nice and warm and comfy


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 2, 2009)

*True*




*TPBM needs a break*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2009)

False 

TPBM has a headache.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2009)

False

TPBM needs a nap...zzzzz.


----------



## Sunshine_ (Feb 6, 2009)

100% True

TPBM is going out tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2009)

TRUE!  

TPBM doesnt want anything pierced.


----------



## Sunshine_ (Feb 6, 2009)

False...so gonna do it!

TPBM is gonna cave in tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2009)

False-

TPBM can't get enough.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 6, 2009)

I did wonder when you would pop in.

False.

Enough is enough.

The person below me is perpetual.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2009)

Who me HIE?????  

True

TPBM could really use a backrub.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 6, 2009)

No.

Hell yes!!

Only if your wearing steel gloves,

The person below me is feeling warm and cosy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2009)

True.   Still need that nap tho.

TPBM cant get up.

LMAO


----------



## greenrip (Feb 6, 2009)

fales I love to swim


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2009)

True-

TPBM needs a sun tan


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 7, 2009)

*False love my skin color*




TPBM just had the angry whopper from burger king


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 7, 2009)

False, im ordering a pizza delivery.

The person below me fancies a Margarita.


----------



## jasonscruff (Feb 7, 2009)

has dark hair


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2009)

True HIE

False jasonscruff

TPBM needs some motivation please


----------



## King Bud (Feb 7, 2009)

False, I'm brimming with it

TPBM needs a *solid *plan


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 7, 2009)

*False just started my stealthness*




TBPM needs massage from a female any will do though


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2009)

True- I will take a massage from anyone, male or female.  

TPBM had a wonderful rub down just tonight.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 8, 2009)

False, that was a couple of days ago.

The person below me has slitty eyes.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2009)

False- nice n big n round.  

TPBM just rolled outta bed.


----------



## King Bud (Feb 8, 2009)

True

TPBM adds chocolate to their morning coffee


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi KB!    And false.

TPBM prefers cold beverages in the morning to warm ones.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 8, 2009)

False, I like room temerature, doesnt matter if its coffee or soda.

The person below me wears a necklace.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2009)

True- never take it off. 

TPBM doesnt wear earrings.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 8, 2009)

Correct, my body is free of materialistic adornments.

The person below me is slightly fidgytative and cant seem to sit still.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2009)

True- are you spying on me?  

TPBM is feeling very loved.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 8, 2009)

1 of the 5 letter swearwords.

The person below me is eating candy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2009)

False- salsa and chips.

TPBM needs to go shower. PU!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 8, 2009)

False, I PU in the toilet.

The person below me is often thought of as slightly crazy by her buddies.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 8, 2009)

*False, most girls just wanna sex me up *






TBPM had Chocolate Chunk Oatmeal Cookies with cherries


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2009)

False- stuffed.  We had the best dinner.  Smoked ham, mac-n-cheese and fruit salad.  

TPBM bought new glass today.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 8, 2009)

*False, fruit salad kinda sounds good with some cottage cheese....MMM.....*




TPBM has a deep dish pizza waiting for them


----------



## mikepro88 (Feb 8, 2009)

I wish i  have ramen noodles

TPBM is also sick


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2009)

False- I feel great.  Knock on wood.  

TPBM spent too much $$ today.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 9, 2009)

False




TBPM has debt not cash


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2009)

True

TPBM hardly ever carries cash.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 9, 2009)

True but I carry cash if I got it 





TPBM needs to smoke


----------



## berserker (Feb 10, 2009)

true..very true


TPBM is about to go and make some toast


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 10, 2009)

*true 


tpbm only like s toast with Butter not lowfat spread :spit:*


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 10, 2009)

*False, can I have some jam or jelly? and maybe if your at it I have the eggs and flap jacks with hashbrowns*







TPBM is in a chipper mood


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2009)

False- I feel like crap.

TPBM wants to spend the day in bed but can't.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 10, 2009)

*False, Just got up  feeling lil sick but took some emergen-c*




TPBM Neeeds to SLEEEEP


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2009)

TRUE!!!!

TPBM would be better with a nap.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 10, 2009)

*False just take emergen-c*




TPBM is actually getting some work done


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2009)

False- but I am watching the cleaning lady work her butt off.  

TPBM still needs that nap.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 10, 2009)

*False*




TPBM needs a shower


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2009)

False

TPBM is feeling worn down


----------



## Elven (Feb 10, 2009)

TRUE

TPBM needs another hit.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2009)

True!

TPBM is all sweaty from working out and needs a shower.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 10, 2009)

*false


tpbm is outspoken*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2009)

False

TPBM is actually pretty quiet.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

True

TPBM talks to themselves.


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 14, 2009)

Only when no ones around..........


TPBM should take up the *offer*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2009)

Uh true?  What is the offer exactly?  

TPBM doesn't feel well.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 14, 2009)

False, I feel great, surprising what a few smiles can do.

The person below me is thinking about food.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2009)

False

TPBM is thinking about bed.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 14, 2009)

False, it was the sofa this morning.

The person below me needs to put a pet out for a pizzazle.


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 14, 2009)

What's a pizzazle??
My dog's always out anyway...
False!

TPBM thinks England can win the world cup with Capelo!


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Feb 14, 2009)

True, although since I had no idea who he was, I did some research to find the general concensus 

The person below me knows how to use a wheelbarrow.

-Trippy


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2009)

True

TPBM is excited about the future


----------



## King Bud (Feb 14, 2009)

True.. I'm making it manifest

TPBM has done overnight shifts before


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 14, 2009)

True
TPBM is going to bed...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2009)

False- going out for mexican food and margaritas.  

TPBM is feeling very loved today.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 14, 2009)

True - Spent a great Valentines day with my daughter.

The person below me loves to dance.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 14, 2009)

*true



tpbm needs some love :hubba:*


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 14, 2009)

TRUE !!!  - Been far too long


TPBM loves manual stimulation


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2009)

TRUE!!!  

TPBM loves rock n roll


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 15, 2009)

*Sure...*




TPBM Had pizza tonight


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 15, 2009)

False

Just had Home made rice pudding for my Breakfast..........:spit:  

TPBM has a busy busy day ahead of them.......


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 15, 2009)

True

TPBM has brown hair........


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 15, 2009)

True

TPBM wonders why their sleep schedule is so screwed up


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 15, 2009)

True

TPBM want to go back to bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2009)

False, I slept til 1 pm.  

TPBM overindulged last night.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 15, 2009)

So true, any idea how difficult it is to keep wants fulfilled 5 times?

The person below me snores.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh so true

TPBM screams on rollercoasters


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2009)

True- but good screams.  

TPBM has blue eyes.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 17, 2009)

True

TPBM ate pop corn tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2009)

false- raw mixed nuts

tpbm has cold hands


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 17, 2009)

false 

tpbm drinks soda


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2009)

True- 

TPBM doesnt drink coffee.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 17, 2009)

True  - nothing but tea

TPBM has sore feet


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 17, 2009)

false

tpbm has some kind of OCD


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2009)

True- my socks must be inside out before I put them on, hate the toe seems.  

TPBM doesn't like icecream


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 17, 2009)

False

TPBM has been to Jamaica


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 17, 2009)

false

tpbm uses hand sanitizer often


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2009)

False- germs are our friends, builds healthy immunity.  Soap n water is much better.

TPBM is looking out the window to a cloudy day.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2009)

False- its a beautiful day here.  

TPBM doesnt feel well.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 21, 2009)

True - gotta work this weekend. SUX!!!

TPBM likes pipes


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 21, 2009)

*true 



tpbm prefers joints *


----------



## allmashedup (Feb 22, 2009)

true.

tpbm: has an itchy armpit.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 22, 2009)

false

TPBM has pets


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2009)

True

TPBM is wearing green


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 22, 2009)

false - I am the harvenger of death, all in black

TPBM enjoys High Times


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 24, 2009)

lol don't recall the last time I bought a copy.............


tpbm....................

got up late.........


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 24, 2009)

True.. Baby was nice to us this morning 10AM... :lama:

TPBM is Unemployed :hubba:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 24, 2009)

False

TPBM is stressed


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2009)

*false 



tpbm is about to harvest *


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2009)

False 

TPBM has a lot they need to be doing today.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2009)

*false 


tpbm is eating a boring pizza*


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 24, 2009)

False, Had chili ditched the corn bread though 


TPBM needs a good nites rest


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 25, 2009)

True - house is sick, i'm the inherent nurse

TPBM loves a blanket and a book


----------



## Sunshine_ (Feb 25, 2009)

True and crawling in bed with a book looks really good right now

TPBM is ordering take out for dinner


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2009)

True- maybe.  

TPBM overindulged last night.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 26, 2009)

False - need to though

TPBM is wearing a T-shirt


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2009)

False- a pj top

TPBM wears a gold chain around their neck all the time.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 26, 2009)

False - bracelet

TPBM is having French Toast for breaky


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2009)

False- cereal

TPBM is thinking of pumping some iron.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 26, 2009)

False - going for a run

TPBM is an MP addict


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 26, 2009)

*False, but I do love marijuana passion *




TPBM had donuts for breakfast


----------



## allmashedup (Feb 27, 2009)

false. i skip breakfast!

tpbm; loves pizza


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2009)

True if it doesnt have onions or peppers on it.

TPBM has eaten a Girl Scout cookie in their lifetime.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 27, 2009)

True - cookies in general are my Achilles Heel

TPBM has plans tonight


----------



## growformama (Feb 27, 2009)

True- I'm going to visit my eyelids

TPBM enjoys a fresh hair cut


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 27, 2009)

True - keep it shaved. Feels fuzzy after 3 days

TPBM is having steak


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 27, 2009)

*true med rare 


tpbm is happy *


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2009)

True

TPBM is secretly wishing they were single.  :giggle:


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 27, 2009)

That would have been true, if it was a month or so ago. 

TPBM has dreams about monkey knife fights and hamburgers that eat people.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2009)

False- (and if you do, time to see a Dr. )

TPBM is about to go out for a bit.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 27, 2009)

False - just got back


TPBM is jealous


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 27, 2009)

*false i prefer the word envious 



tpbm is bored now *


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 27, 2009)

True- gonna visit the garage soon

TPBM is unscrupulous


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 28, 2009)

Sometimes

TPBM is off to bed soon..............


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2009)

True- need my beauty sleep.  

TPBM is never camera shy.


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 28, 2009)

False

prefer the other side of any camera.........

TPBM needs a new camera..........:hairpull:


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 28, 2009)

false - i'm good

TPBM is enjoying a wake 'n bake


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 28, 2009)

*False enjoying the contact high *



TPBM has work today


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 28, 2009)

False  :woohoo: 

TPBM needs to win the lottery


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 28, 2009)

True

TPBM needs to bathe. Something smells like duck butter :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2009)

True, except for the butter part.  

TPBM just rolled outta bed.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 28, 2009)

False, I just got home from work

TPBM starts their day off right, with a nice scratch in the nether regions. :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2009)

False.  

TPBM could strangle someone right now.


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 28, 2009)

True oh-so true

TPBM is intoxicated


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2009)

False- dammit.  wish I was.  

TPBM has seen better days


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Mar 1, 2009)

Very True 

TPBM loves to indulge at Jamba Juice.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2009)

False- never been

TPBM likes to indulge on margaritas


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 1, 2009)

TRUE i love them things

TPBM has fallen off a horse


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Mar 1, 2009)

False. 

TPBM used to love watching The Real Ghostbusters cartoon.


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 1, 2009)

*False, did like daria but that show is no more..*



TPBM needs a vacation


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 1, 2009)

Sure does. Government giving me free money to stimulate economy.

I going to Amsterdam  I'd feel bad about spending out of country but A) This idea has been proven to not work and B) Everyone else will spend theirs on electronics etc made overseas. Silly government.

The person below me wants 11 pet sparrows.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 1, 2009)

False

A bakers dozen would be good though...... 

TPBM is off to Market


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 2, 2009)

*False driving soon though*


TPBM is still wondering about that vacation


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 2, 2009)

False - not goin far today

TPBM can name all the Wiggles


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2009)

False

TPBM can name the 3 members of the band Rush.


----------



## nikimadritista (Mar 2, 2009)

Rush?
LOL
False...
TPBM drives a Fiat...


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2009)

False, Chevy.  

TPBM smells fresh and clean.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Mar 2, 2009)

True, I smell wonderful

TPBM got high last night


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2009)

True.  All day yesterday actually.  

TPBM hasn't smoked today, yet.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 2, 2009)

True

TPBM has lost their mind


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 2, 2009)

true True TRUE - had lots of fun doing it

TPBM is sitting on their couch


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2009)

False- at the kitchen table 

TPBM knows what love feels like.


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 2, 2009)

True - long story...

TPBM has to cook dinner


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 2, 2009)

True

but not till much later...................

tpbm has dirty dishes in the sink


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2009)

False- not anymore.

TPBM is eating dinner from a box.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 2, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> False- not anymore.
> 
> TPBM is eating dinner from a box.



False - but that kind of turns me on

TPBM just got done smoking a bowl


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2009)

False, I wish.  Maybe tonight when everyones in bed.  

TPBM only has socks on their feet.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 2, 2009)

True!

TPBM is one hot mom :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2009)

True- or so I've been told.  

TPBM needs glasses..lol.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 2, 2009)

lol, False. I know where my beer goggles are. 

TPBM - Just hit their bong.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2009)

beer goggles....ha ha ha

False.

TPBM needs to be elsewhere.


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 2, 2009)

Nothing pressing to do but could be elsewhere.

The Person Below Me has lost their remote control at some point this week.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I never lose it, as it is glued to my hand 

TPBM has eaten copious amounts of Cap'n Crunch in the past few days. (I know I have) :rofl:


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 3, 2009)

False - Honey Nut Cherios

TPBM is aroused


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

True  ..lol.

TPBM needs to get off their butt and get things done.


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 3, 2009)

True - but I'm lazy

TPBM is hungry


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

True- but not for food.  

TPBM still needs to get stuff done....


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 3, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> True- but not for food.
> 
> TPBM still needs to get stuff done....



LMAO :rofl:


True - cant till later

TPBM is nocturnal :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

True 

TPBM has accomplished something today...lol.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 3, 2009)

Hardly.. less you consider my posts an accomplishment 

TPBM is psyched for an upcoming event


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

TRUE!  Next month!  

TPBM is wearing blue.


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 3, 2009)

False - Grey flanels and T

TPBM is about to bust up a new bud


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

False- No more smoking til this evening.  

TPBM has jeans on


----------



## King Bud (Mar 3, 2009)

False

TPBM keeps their ripped jeans.. because they have style Parasuco can only dream of


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

False 

TPBM needs a haircut.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 3, 2009)

True, s'been two weeks

TPBM can feel a great storm brewing


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

False- its beautiful here.

TPBM is feeling hopeful.


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 3, 2009)

True - in general

TPBM is reaching for the :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

False- I wish tho.

TPBM just got out of the tub.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 3, 2009)

False- I take showers

TPBM watches too much reality TV


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 3, 2009)

True - Big Brother, Bachellor, Survivor, American Idol

TPBM is watching a movie


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

False- Law & Order SVU (repeat) 

TPBM can drive with their knees.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 3, 2009)

*true if needs must 

tpbm is eating chocolate *


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 3, 2009)

FALSE, sugar spoils honey last forever



TPBM needs a beer and a friendly house to sleep in


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 3, 2009)

True.  Luckily mine has all that.  

TPBM is almost ready for that bong hit.


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 3, 2009)

True - just finished, but why not...

TPBM will say when and we will all spark up together


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 4, 2009)

True Navy but I only fnacy hydro



TPBM needs some time to think


----------



## King Bud (Mar 4, 2009)

True, planning a big move soon

TPBM fancies going all in


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 4, 2009)

True

tpbm has a Safe


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 4, 2009)

True, hoepfuly you coudlnt crack the code



TPBM has a heavy head that wont fall asleep


----------



## SativaWeed (Mar 5, 2009)

False, when the head gets heavy it's lights out.


TPBM likes old Sci-Fi movies.


----------



## Shasta (Mar 5, 2009)

False, I like comedy / action / thriller / Disney lol


TPBM is wishing they had a bunch of nachos with lots of chesse ...


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 5, 2009)

True i got a powerfull case of the munchies

TPBM see's ghosts


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 5, 2009)

True, but only when they don't see me first.

TPBM wishes it was Friday, not Thursday


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 5, 2009)

omg sooo TRUE


TPBM is stoned,getting stoned,or wishing for the previous mentioned two


----------



## King Bud (Mar 5, 2009)

True

TPBM , if they try, can see beauty in every one


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 5, 2009)

True 



TPBM needs a quick fix of action


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

True  

TPBM is is feeling bright and chipper.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

True- I think everyones future is uncertain.

TPBM needs more caffeine, and a hot shower.


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 6, 2009)

False, need a warmer climate



TPBM needs there room clean D:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

False- its ok.  Need to change the bedding though.  Love clean sheets.

TPBM is off to strip their bed.


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 6, 2009)

False-about to get in it

TPBM is coughing?  If u don't cough...


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

False

TPBM is up to their elbows in laundry.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 6, 2009)

False, thats what women are for.

The person below me is opening a friday beer


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

True- but in 5 hrs or so.  

TPBM is still enjoying a wake n bake.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 6, 2009)

well since you gave me the idea...TRUE.

The person below me is enjoying the weather.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

True- Go see the photograpy thread to see 4 yourself.  

TPBM needs a nap.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 6, 2009)

False.. but tonight's a melatonin night

TPBM is ordering in tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

True- trying to decide between chinese or italian or pizza....or hamburgers and fryes....its all available delivery.  

City perk.

The person below me is stoned to the bone. (thanks kingbud 4 the heads up!)


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 6, 2009)

*mom wheres your question ??? :giggle: 

tpbm is at last high *


----------



## King Bud (Mar 6, 2009)

False, but a moment away

TPBM is groovin' to their lone tune this evening


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

False- no lone tunes...lotsa tunes...=-)

TPBM is BUZZIN like a beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Muahahahhahahha.


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 6, 2009)

True- gotta be in good spirits for work

TPBM is sick


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

False I feel fantastic

TPBM is wondering whats 4 dinner.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 6, 2009)

*false more like breakfast 


tpbm is keeping secrets :giggle:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

True

TPBM would never tell


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 7, 2009)

*True*, seems mere days ago 



TPBM needs to drive abit ease his mind off the worries of life


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 7, 2009)

false i hate driving


TPBM wants to go camping some were dark with there awsome meade 12 in reflector


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 7, 2009)

False I like to camp in a RV that way I have a toilet and a shower

TPBM grows some marijuana but secretly desires to have a house full of plants!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

False 

TPBM just rolled outta bed.


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 7, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> False
> 
> TPBM just rolled outta bed.



False Im cleaning house and taking a smoke break

TPBM eats marijuana treats such as brownies


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 7, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> False Im cleaning house and taking a smoke break
> 
> TPBM eats marijuana treats such as brownies




ew False, hahaha J-K, J-K - very true

TPBM has mucho plans for today?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

True- plans of smoking mucho pot.  

TPBM likes eggplant.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 7, 2009)

Correct, I like Aubergine.

The peron below me is wearing red socks.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 7, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Correct, I like Aubergine.
> 
> The peron below me is wearing red socks.



False, I'm not wearing much of anything actually... laptoppin' it in bed haha

TPBM has a nice, warm day coming their way


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 7, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> False, I'm not wearing much of anything actually... laptoppin' it in bed haha


 

ostpicsworthless: 

The person below me is thinking about what to cook later.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

False

TPBM is thinking of going to the garage for a little taste of mj.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 7, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless:
> 
> The person below me is thinking about what to cook later.



False, I'm thinking about what to cook right now!

TPBM is also the TPAM?


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 7, 2009)

:huh: 


TPBM fancies a Dance:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

True- shake yer booty.  

TPBM has 2 left feet.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 7, 2009)

:banana: :banana: :banana: 

Lmao

:hubba: 

tpbm has sniffed a tree this week


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

True- I have indeed. 

TPBM is going out for a smoke, like right now.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 7, 2009)

False

TPBM waited a little while 1st


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 7, 2009)

*false 




tpbm needs to laugh out loud *


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

True.  

TPBM is playing on their computer.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 7, 2009)

Damn mom

your were to fast outside

lmao


False

any more and I'll rupture something

tpbm had dancing lessons when younger?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

True- and it scared me 4 life.   The instructor had bushes of hair sticking out the bottom of her leotard.  :holysheep: Sooo nasty.  My mom didn't make me go back.  :giggle: 

TPBM has a good arm.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 7, 2009)

False

I have 2

tpbm is about to eat


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

False

TPBM needs to go smoke a lil more.  Its a perfect day.  All is good.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 7, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> False
> 
> TPBM needs to go smoke a lil more.  Its a perfect day.  All is good.



True dat, time for another smoke than take my dog for a walk and snap some pictures  than finish up some things for my grow! what a good day.

TPBM likes to go camping


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 7, 2009)

true and its been a lil while FLAME on


TPBM is having a blast on a fine saterday night


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

True.  But it could be mucho better.  Still I am quite content.

TPBM likes Chic Fil A.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 7, 2009)

Chicken filet*? 
False

TPBM will be forced to socialize with groupies tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

False.  

TPBM has a quiet evening planned, but with lots of party favors.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 7, 2009)

False

no party favours

just

plenty of party tricks..... 


tpbm doesn't know if there coming or going








grrrrrrrrrrr



> The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2009)

True.  

TPBM would rather just ________!

:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 7, 2009)

Could you clarify that please mom....... 

The person below me has hidden talents


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 7, 2009)

True - underworld talent

TPBM loves the rain


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2009)

True- if I can stay in all day.  

TPBM needs more.


----------



## SativaWeed (Mar 8, 2009)

True, we're still down from last year


TPBM forgot to set the clock to DAYLIGHT SAVINGS time


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2009)

OH CRAP!  Thanks for the reminder.  

TPBM has clocks to change.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 8, 2009)

True, and a tire :rant: 

TPBM can remain unattached in a fling


----------



## SativaWeed (Mar 8, 2009)

uh..false ... but been there done that and never never again...:holysheep: 


TPBM is gonna be late for work in the morning:hubba:


----------



## SativaWeed (Mar 8, 2009)

oh [email protected]! i've said too much!!!


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 8, 2009)

*False*



TPBM needs a modern day counting system


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 8, 2009)

false the calander i have works just fine

TPBM is waking and baking


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 8, 2009)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> false the calander i have works just fine
> 
> TPBM is waking and baking



False, I ran out last night... 

TPBM remembered to set their clocks forward an hour?


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 8, 2009)

False. Daylight Savings not changeing here yet.

TPBM has an adult sized onezie (full body pyjamas)


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2009)

False-

TPBM forgot to change their clocks forward last night and got up at 11 30 am!


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 8, 2009)

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

any excuse mom


tpbm spent 5hrs in the woods today and is now in need of a good soak in the tub


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2009)

False

TPBM needs to get to the gym at some point.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 8, 2009)

After 5hrs hiking I don't think sooooooooooooooooooo


tpbm has to get up early to stay on top


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2009)

False 

TPBM prefers sleeping in.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 8, 2009)

True

But 

Not an option right now.......................

tpbm has the solution


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 8, 2009)

True become a rock star


TPBM is in a band


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 8, 2009)

False one man rubber band band 





TPBM Needs a beer


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 8, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmm

would be nice

but this cuppa Typhoo is going down nicely........

TPBM get the strangest PM's


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2009)

True! 

TPBM can feel their brain turning to mush.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 8, 2009)

Falsh

lol

happedd

long ago

tpbm is cream crackerd


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 8, 2009)

*False* all my food is rich...




TPBM likes home cooking


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2009)

True- esp when someone else cooks it.  

TPBM is going to the movies.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 8, 2009)

false 


tpbm has a wooly head


----------



## King Bud (Mar 8, 2009)

one of these? hxxp://www.aboutcolonblank.com/2008/04/16/the-wooly-head-condom-designed-for-your-privacy/
False :rofl:

TPBM is having desert tonight


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 8, 2009)

:rofl: and false :giggle:

true desert everynight 


tpbm needs a sugar fix


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 9, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> :rofl: and false :giggle:
> 
> true desert everynight
> 
> ...



yeah i really want a reeces blizzard 

TPBM has checked on their plants at least a couple times today


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2009)

True

TPBM has runout of papers


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 9, 2009)

False, only smoke blunts



TPBM needs to reorganize there living style


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2009)

True- but where to begin???  

TPBM just saw a lame movie.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 9, 2009)

false

just sprung outa bed

tpbm has to put the coffee on


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 9, 2009)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> false
> 
> just sprung outa bed
> 
> tpbm has to put the coffee on



false, i don't drink coffee

TPBM is springing into bed?


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 9, 2009)

false

given the right reason and i'd hop back in........

tpbm needs some camo....


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2009)

False.

TPBM is feeling chipper today


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2009)

true.

TPBM is working on a new grow style.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2009)

True- in my head, nothing concrete yet.  

TPBM has spring fever.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2009)

True

 TPBM Has kids in high school


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2009)

False- elementery school.  

TPBM needs another soda.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 9, 2009)

false, don't drink pop but i would love some chocolate milk haha

tpbm hates mondays


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2009)

False- love them.  Hubby and big kids back at work/school.  

TPBM is loading a bowl.


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 9, 2009)

False. Currently I'm preparing "Effen G Dynamite Biscuits" for some fun later in the week.

TPBM watches to much Nickelodian


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 9, 2009)

False. havent watched it for at least 10 years. I prefer nothing to it.

TPBM is a allergic to fructose.


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 9, 2009)

False no allergies

TPBM dreams about women all day...


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2009)

False- 

TPBM has their radio on.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 10, 2009)

False, what radio?

TPBM is zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 10, 2009)

Obviously not but could definitly use one though.

TPBM has stared at a goldfish for more than 2 minutes.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 10, 2009)

True! how can you not?

TPBM is getting nagged by his/her boy/girlfriend... and is getting annoyed!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2009)

False

TPBM just had some retail therapy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2009)

false

TPBM just walked their dogs


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 10, 2009)

false  he walked me

TPBM saw comet hail bopp when it passed by earth


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 10, 2009)

true!

TPBM is blazin, :bong2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2009)

False- was earlier tho

TPBM is feeling good about things.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2009)

true
TPBM IS TRYING TO BE ENTERNALLY FORGOTTEN


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmmm....false

TPBM could really use a bath.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2009)

False

TPBM needs a new car.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 11, 2009)

True~been eying Kia, prolly gonna wait till spring

TPBM don't mind using a dirty bong


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 11, 2009)

True ,after all its just weed water :bong2: :joint:


TPBM has an over active imagination


----------



## King Bud (Mar 11, 2009)

True, I can zone-out at will, with complete ease

TPBM writes down their dreams


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 11, 2009)

False, can remember them only sometimes anyway.

TPBM has recently been to the dentist.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 11, 2009)

True i had to take my boss there last week


TPBM served in the armed force's


----------



## King Bud (Mar 11, 2009)

> False, can remember them only sometimes anyway.


Writing helps.. infact, I usually forget if I don't jot it down.

False, may be some day

TPBM likes to brainstorm on paper


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 11, 2009)

False, thinking sucks.

TPBM is a fan of Rossie O'donnel


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 11, 2009)

False yuck!

TPBM hates country music.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 11, 2009)

False i love all music

TPBM---is craving a what-a-burger


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 11, 2009)

False- but they have the BEST ketchup!!!

TPBM is having breakfast.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 12, 2009)

false tea time soon

tpbm is dehydrated


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2009)

True- feel like I just sweated a gallon at the gym.  

TPBM needs a shower.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

false- I just got out.

TPBM needs a haircut and shave.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2009)

False and False.  

TPBM just got home and is about to *fire it up.  *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

False and false Home all day and haven't stoped since 6 am

TPBM lighter just runout:doh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2009)

False but almost.  It was just the wind.  :spit: 

TPBM would probably benefit from some eyedrops.   

:rofl: 

(sorry, stoned)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

True

TPBM needs a firecraker with milk to do their body good


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2009)

True without the milk.  

TPBM has cold hands.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

True but a warm heart

TPBM has STAR WARS on there bedroom walls


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2009)

True- well my son does.  

TPBM need a refill.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

True

TPBM can't dicide with strain to smoke today


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2009)

True.  

TPBM might like a warm beverage.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

True Just fixed coffee

TPBM has new lights.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2009)

False

TPBM has new groceries.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

False
TPBM has a fishing lake in their backyard


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2009)

False- but I do have a pit full of rain right now.  

TPBM likes Sun Chips, the original flavor.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

True

TPBM wants some for the butter I just put in frezzer


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 12, 2009)

I dont know, because i have no idea what that means...

TPBM doesnt understand what that guy means either


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

False  Just made Marijuana Butter

TPBM needs everything spelled out for them


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2009)

False 

TPBM is craving a cold one.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 12, 2009)

False, I'm plenty cold myself

TPBM is living sober for a while


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

True inless you count smoking Sensi. 

TPBM has breath mint beside his/her computer


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 12, 2009)

false

tpbm has Laryngitis


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 13, 2009)

negatory

tpbm hates marijuana


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 13, 2009)

nope

but I know someone who is increasingly disliking it.....

tpbm is disappointed


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 13, 2009)

False  its friday 

TPBM--is going to party till they puke tonight


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 13, 2009)

partying now! Woo! Can hard;y type.

TPbm owns a treadmillP

-Trippy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2009)

false stairstepper 

TPBM went phishing this weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 13, 2009)

False

TPBM is about to have a wake n bake.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2009)

false just finished

TPBM is going on a road trip


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 13, 2009)

False, my SB just got over - it's early

TPBM loves outerspace and shooting stars and and ya


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 13, 2009)

True, its stellar.  

TPBM is sick of all the friggin rain!!!!


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 14, 2009)

Nope, it as actually bucketing down here but since we are in drought, WOOPIE!

tpbm wants to watch the ning nang nong (IF you haven't seen it youtube it)

-Trippy


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 14, 2009)

False  lol

TPBM needs to get dressed for the day.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2009)

False 

TPBM is going to but a new CD today


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 14, 2009)

False, but I did pre-order the new Incubus due out in June just a few days ago.

TPBM needs a night out with friends.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2009)

False Mom how is hubby doing I haven't seen 
                anything about him lately

TPBM has to find their car keys


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 14, 2009)

False (they are safely in my purse)

he's fine, thanks 4 askin.

TPBM is feeling lazy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2009)

True constant state of being anymore

TPBM has old tires in the front yard


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 14, 2009)

False

TPBM really really needs to get offa MP and get crap done.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 14, 2009)

true.

TPBM had too much to drink last night.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 14, 2009)

True 

TPBM may do it all over again this evening.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 14, 2009)

For sure! going bowling


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 14, 2009)

oh snap.. forgot where I was..

TPBM has a hot date tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 14, 2009)

False- going out with a girl friend.  

TPBM is still here.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2009)

True everyones partying at my place in tents in the rain

TPBM has to tranplant clones today


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 14, 2009)

False

TPBM is lookin good tonight


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 14, 2009)

True , as per always

TPBM wants to be-low me :aok:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 14, 2009)

lol maybe be-little you

TPBM just got some Papa Murphy's mmmmmmmm


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2009)

False Fresh AK-47

TPBM want a 4 bedroom house, so they can have two grow rooms


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 15, 2009)

False. I cozy nook with 1 grow room and 1 recording studio would be nice.

TPBM has dated a circus performer


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2009)

False  lmao.

TPBM is dysfunctional


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 16, 2009)

sometimes...
TPBM is ready for Monday.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2009)

1/2 true, 1/2 false.  

TPBM is thinking about going to bed.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 16, 2009)

hell no, back to classes 

TPBM is going to bed.

*wooops, but i guess it worked out lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2009)

True - soon

TPBM needs another back rub.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 16, 2009)

True
TPBM still listens to tapes.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2009)

False

TPBM is going to bed.  Night everyone.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 16, 2009)

False just got up

TPBM gets up way to early.......Wake and bake baby....:bong2:bong hit


----------



## IRISH (Mar 16, 2009)

true
(court today, might as well go baked)...bb...

TPBM
has to wake n bake with me b4 court...


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 16, 2009)

False




TPBM got there first gray hair at the sweet age of 20


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2009)

False- 38.  

TPBM has thick hair.


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 16, 2009)

Nope, annoyingly thin and wispy. Though luscious none the less :hubba: 

tpbm has swallowed a coin


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 17, 2009)

False- or maybe I should ask my mother...lol.

TPBM appears to be shrinking.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 17, 2009)

Only in cold water

TPBM is slowly dying


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 17, 2009)

True- we all are.

TPBM doesn't wanna get too terribly old and wrinkly.


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 17, 2009)

False 



TBPM needs viteman water


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

False

TPBM is feeling no pain.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 18, 2009)

True i just took 2 ex str vicodens for my back pain, well theres a lil pain still but this:bong2: :joint: :yay: will fix that

TPBM.....
wishes it was Friday allready


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 18, 2009)

true... omh so true


TPBM is a snitch


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 18, 2009)

False, otherwise I'd have turned myself in by now 

TPBM was tried putting someones false teeth on.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

False- lmao

TPBM has 20/20 vision


----------



## King Bud (Mar 18, 2009)

False

TPBM is getting used to lying


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

*True*   Just kidding.  Or am I?

TPBM believes honesty is the best policy.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 18, 2009)

False, saving my own butt is always the best policy

TPBM is aware of their influence on others


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

True

TPBM is quite charismatic


----------



## King Bud (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe true, I might just be vain

TPBM is in a rush, despite having no deadlines


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

True

TPBM needs something to do.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 18, 2009)

False, waiting for the caffeine to kick me into gear 

TPBM has a lot of weight on their shoulders


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

False-

TPBM needs to do some picking up around their house.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 18, 2009)

True, gotta box my old room, and arrange everything for the move

TPBM can't get money off their mind


----------



## crozar (Mar 18, 2009)

false , i cant get my mind out of this forum
TPBM is farting


----------



## King Bud (Mar 18, 2009)

False!

TPBM would blame it on the dog anyways


----------



## nikimadritista (Mar 19, 2009)

False

TPBM is planning a trip to CA :lama:


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 19, 2009)

Dang thats a long way away, not likely.

TPBM has a mustard drenched cucumber tied to their leg. ( I am listening to Incubus)

-Trippy


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2009)

False -  lmao

TPBM has to drive out to the country today.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 19, 2009)

Drive out.....................
Damn I'm in the middle of it n the last drive I took drove me nuts...............
grrrrr


tpbm
wishes they were nexdoor


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2009)

False- they are rowdy over there  

TPBM is thinking about it.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 19, 2009)

True, constantly

TPBM feels distant


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2009)

True

TPBM has a weakness for chocolate-chip cookies.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 19, 2009)

True

TPBM can make great cookies, but buys them boxed anyways


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 19, 2009)

false going to the store takes to long.

TPBM needs a couple day of R&R from the kids!


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 19, 2009)

False shes 22 and married

TPBM.....is ready to do some hard core camping





BHC #OU812


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2009)

False- unless its in a fancy RV.  

TPBM is waiting on a friend.


----------



## Fulf (Mar 20, 2009)

False I'm waiting for people to post on this thread marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=436993#post436993

TPBM wishes they didn't smoke so much because their legs are now twitching.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 20, 2009)

false

TPBM.....is so fraking glad its friday!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 20, 2009)

The weekend starts here 

The person below me has a sore one.

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

False

TPBM is feeling fiesty.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 20, 2009)

False just sleepy 

TPBM has to replace an interior door today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

False-

TPBM wishes it were Monday already.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 20, 2009)

False-I never wish my life away

TPBM needs a long walk in the woods with their lover


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> TPBM needs a long walk in the woods with their lover


 
*100% TRUE!*

*TPBM is thinking impure thoughts now.  *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 20, 2009)

True 90% of time the other 10% is just lustful:hubba: 

TPBM is running around in their birthday suit:woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

ostpicsworthless: 

False- 

TPBM needs to take a shower and get dressed in something other then PJs.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 20, 2009)

True, a shave wouldn't hurt either

TPBM has experienced "Marijuana Passion Withdrawl"


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 20, 2009)

true 

TPBM is eating out tonight at Denny's


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

False - Chic Fil A I think.  

TPBM is actually craving thai.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 20, 2009)

False, forever craving sushiii

TPBM feels divorced from nature


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

lmao

false

tpbm is still craving thai.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 20, 2009)

False

TPBM is nervous about installing a subpanel for the first time


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 20, 2009)

False

TPBM doesn't like pickles on thier maccas


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2009)

Whats maccas?

False I guess since I like pickles...well the sour ones.

TPBM is singing to the radio (Love Hurts - Incubus)


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 21, 2009)

Not singing along but listening to Incubus (Megalomaniac). Maccas is McDonalds.

TPBM has stranded without toilet paper.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

Megalomaniac is awesome, how can you not sing along??!!

True- I seriously think my one friend and her family doesn't use any.  The 2 times Ive been there, nothing.  

TPBM saw the movie Twilight and thought it was the dumbest thing ever and can't understand the fuss.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 21, 2009)

False

tpbm just got up and is making coffee


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

False- Its still night-time.

TPBM loves beer.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 21, 2009)

muhahahahaha

only if its coffee flavoured this time of day......


tpbm has bad teeth


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

False- they are okay.  Could use a whitening kit though.

TPBM just had a weird itch.  :holysheep:


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 21, 2009)

false


tpbm uses Opera instead of IE


----------



## nikimadritista (Mar 21, 2009)

False
I hate opera...

TPBM is planting seeds for the new outdoor season :lama:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 21, 2009)

False cloning time

TPBM needs a new bong


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

False- mines still kinda new.

TPBM sleeps late on the Weekends.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 21, 2009)

True

TPBM, with some booze in them, can still C-step


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

False- I dont dance, unless its the horizontal boogie.  

TPBM doesnt know what that is, either.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 21, 2009)

true   ... huh?

TPBM is under financial stress


----------



## King Bud (Mar 21, 2009)

False, money is just a detail

TPBM believes there's an association between mood and health


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 21, 2009)

VERY true.

TPBM hates funeral homes.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 21, 2009)

True, cousin worked at a few, the realities they don't tell you about make me sick.. they're a _last resort_

TPBM thinks gravity isn't the only way in which we're all connected


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 21, 2009)

True

TPBM reads and enjoys philosophy


----------



## GMT (Mar 21, 2009)

False philosophy studys me..i'm very interesting apparently.

TPBM wet the bed last night and is feeling ashamed


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

False

TPBM snores.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 22, 2009)

True i think lol, i have been told i do but  i have no proof


TPBM.....has started 12/12 and has hit there knees & prying for females


----------



## GMT (Mar 22, 2009)

False i'm praying they will magically finish weeks early

TPBM is having a sunday roast today.


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 22, 2009)

True True 

TPBM is watching reality TV


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 22, 2009)

False 

TPBM is setting in the sun having a little fun:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

False- 

TPBM has the radio cranked and is singing along.


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 22, 2009)

False - Dishwasher is cranked

TPBM wishes they had more timed


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

False- I have too much as it is.  

TPBM had some afternoon delight today.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 22, 2009)

false :fid: :cry:



but the person below me may of


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 22, 2009)

True ol' how true

TPBM needs a massage with a happy ending!


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 22, 2009)

true, several times actually

TPBM loves the name curiouscat420, wow, what a name.. ?? :stoned:

EDIT** - HAHA, we posted at the same time.. how unfortunate for me


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 22, 2009)

*well true :d i love 420 ,,,cats and curiosity 



tpbm is looking forward to something *


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

True!!!  Come on 4-20!

TPBM is enjoying a cold beer and a smooth buzz.  Cheers.


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 22, 2009)

False - out of bud till morning.

TPBM is enjoying a movie


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

False- all I hear is my radio and the dishwasher.

TPBM is charging their battery.


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 22, 2009)

True - been a LONG 2 weeks

TPBM is feeling frisky :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

Always!

TPBM needs another beer.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 22, 2009)

*false 


tpbm is happy *


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

False- not sad either, just getting kinda tired.

TPBM has fresh clean sheets on their bed.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 22, 2009)

True Hung the sheets in the sun today

TPBM is stareing into space from their basement


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 23, 2009)

False, I'm staring at the plants in my closet from my bed.

TPBM has a dog.


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 23, 2009)

2 Actually, awesome they are 

TPBM has over 100 DVDs


----------



## King Bud (Mar 23, 2009)

False

TPBM has had their apartment locks changed on them :hairpull:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2009)

False (bummer kb )

TPBM is going to bed.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 23, 2009)

True, after this soup (hope_ I _didn't wake ya)

TPBM knows a lawyer friend? anybody?


----------



## King Bud (Mar 23, 2009)

True :cop: 

TPBM enjoys karmic justice


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2009)

True.  

TPBM just rolled out of bed.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 23, 2009)

False 

TPBM is having a bad hair day


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2009)

True- major bedhead

TPBM needs a wake n bake


----------



## King Bud (Mar 23, 2009)

False, rockin' steady sober 

TPBM was awoken by birds


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2009)

False

TPBM is feeling no pain.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 23, 2009)

True

TPBM never panics, is always calm


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2009)

False 

TPBM is not panicing now however.


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Mar 23, 2009)

The person above me has at least once regretted smoking MJ. (I know I did, at my granny's funeral).


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2009)

True

TPBM has smoked pot atleast 4 times already today.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 23, 2009)

False, not once today ...I'm out ...harvest couldn't come any sooner.

TPBM wishes they could just get rid of everything and go live simply


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2009)

True!

TPBM could use some hand lotion


----------



## King Bud (Mar 24, 2009)

_False, but only because I'm unmarried_

You're too quick for me Ma!

False

TPBM feels friends can be family


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmm, false I guess, I dunno.

TPBM despises reality TV


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2009)

False - Survivor & The Amazing Race are my fav shows.  

TPBM doesn't watch much TV.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 24, 2009)

Correct, maybe 4-5 hours a week.

The person below me is looking forward to a short vacation.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2009)

*So damn true!!!

TPBM fancies a smoke.*


----------



## King Bud (Mar 25, 2009)

True, but it won't happen

TPBM has tried a vaporizer


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 25, 2009)

False

TPBM is listening to the rain.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 25, 2009)

False, rhythm and bass

TPBM started and can't stop


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 25, 2009)

Correct, I now have arm ache.

The person below me is wearing yellow.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 25, 2009)

False- red & black workout clothes.

TPBM will get a work out in at some point.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 25, 2009)

True 

TPBM is honing in their skills


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 25, 2009)

True. 

TPBM just 'got some'.

:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 25, 2009)

False

TPBM needs some time with their bong, pipe and joints going up in smoke


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 25, 2009)

True!

TPBM loves their life.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 25, 2009)

True :banana: 

TPBM gets everything they want


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 25, 2009)

True.  

TPBM is full of charm


----------



## GMT (Mar 25, 2009)

SO true...kiss me i'm irish and all that..

TPBM loves dogs but hates scooping ****


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 25, 2009)

True, our German Shepard IS the wifes..........

TPBM loves them some death metal.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 26, 2009)

TRUE

TPBM needs to crank up the music


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 26, 2009)

false... headache

TPBM will shut my gf up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2009)

False- I dont wanna listen to her, I am hungover.  

TPBM has never jumped out of an airplane.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 26, 2009)

True, but I will when I have the money!

TPBM loves sushi


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2009)

False- ick

TPBM doesn't like onions either.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 26, 2009)

false 


tpbm has an unusual hobby


----------



## King Bud (Mar 26, 2009)

True, I obsessively try to help people learn how to grow marijuana online 

TPBM has trouble keeping the golden rule (keep your mouth shut!)


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 26, 2009)

*false ,,,,well in the real world my lips are sealed 


tpbm 

wants some candy *


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2009)

False- don't want anything, still green.  

TPBM would love to go to bed right now.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 26, 2009)

False, unless it was with someone else 

TPBM shares their bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2009)

True

TPBM needs to change their sheets.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 26, 2009)

False cleaning mom's and mine

TPBM loves to clean and wash windows


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 26, 2009)

Hell no- worst thing to clean ever, and I enjoy cleaning! I used to detail cars too... windows suck!

TPBM can finally relax for the day


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2009)

False- I have relaxed *all day long.  *

TPBM is singing along to the radio.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 26, 2009)

false

TPBM has to buy gas for their four-wheeler before saturday


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2009)

False

TPBM prefers sunshine for their mj plants.


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm sure real sunlight makes plants happy so that's good enough for me. Man I can;t wait to move out, all going well it should be in a month or two, then I can finally start my grow.

TPBM has written about one of their MJ experiences


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2009)

True!   Tho my grow journal is probably on page 40 by now.  

TPBM is ready 4 the weekend.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 27, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> 40


 
You and the number 40 seem destined for each other.

Correct, the weekend starts on a friday evening for me  

The person below me likes it hot.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2009)

Bite me hie.  

True

TPBM doesnt like mayonaise and prefers mustard.


----------



## King Bud (Mar 28, 2009)

False!

TPBM can buy a week-loads' worth of food without having to plan out each meal


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 28, 2009)

True I only go to store once a month

TPBM wish the weather would let them cook out


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 28, 2009)

True... More Sunshine 




TPBM Needs another elixer to feel better


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2009)

True- beer, and plenty of it.  

TPBM likes to take their laptop into the bathtub with them.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2009)

false

TPBM wants to be where no one can find them


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2009)

False

TPBM needs a vacation.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2009)

TRUE 

TPBM has new clothes to wear for Easter


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2009)

False- I wish tho.

TPBM has a a big bday coming up this year.


----------



## nikimadritista (Mar 30, 2009)

False...

TPBM doesn't like Bongs :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2009)

False

TPBM has never smoked a blunt.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2009)

False 

TPBM needs to mow their grass


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2009)

False-

TPBM is enjoying their lunch.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 5, 2009)

False

TPBM is gearing up to watch wras-lin


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2009)

False 

TPBM can not figure out what to eat for supper


----------



## GoNAVY (Apr 6, 2009)

False - Hot Dogs on the Q

TPBM has to work in the morning.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 7, 2009)

False-

TPBM has a dentist appt.


----------



## King Bud (Apr 8, 2009)

False

TPBM has a car loan


----------



## GoNAVY (Apr 11, 2009)

False - Lease

TPBM is feeling flirtatious


----------



## King Bud (Apr 11, 2009)

True :banana: :hubba: :heart:  

TPBM enjoys the smell of woodfire on their jacket


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 11, 2009)

True

TPBM needs a bong hit and couch time to cuddle up with their loved ones


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish that was possible, but with 3 kids all excited at a party weekend they are doing my noggin in :rofl:

So false, I dont have free time yet GRRRRRR 

Ask me the same question in 2 hours when hopefully they have all gone out.

The person below me is wearing blue underwear.


----------



## King Bud (Apr 11, 2009)

True :huh: *checks for cars looming around outside*

TPBM can successfully hunt with their bare hands


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 11, 2009)

False

TPBM is noisy in bed.


----------



## King Bud (Apr 11, 2009)

Been a while since you've been man hunting, eh? 

True, especially after burritos 

TPBM has the house to themselves this weekend


----------



## GoNAVY (Apr 20, 2009)

False - all the regulars

TPBM - enjoyed a good burn at 4:20


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 20, 2009)

True

TPBM has not played TPBM in days


----------



## GoNAVY (Apr 20, 2009)

True - havnt been on MP much, or anywhere else

TPBM is off to work tomorrow


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 21, 2009)

False.

The person below me is drinking coffee.

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 21, 2009)

*false tea 



tpbm is happy *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 21, 2009)

Happy is the only way to live, if you not happy then change the thing making you unhappy.

The person below me likes baked beans.

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2009)

False

Tpbm wishes they could go back to bed.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

false:yeahthat: HIE Be Happy

TPBM needs a long nature hike.


----------



## yellowpages (May 17, 2009)

False : way too baked for that

TPBM :

Had a lighter stolen today


----------



## Yoga (May 18, 2009)

YES.  It is like you are psychic...Green the only one I had.  My niece paying me back.

TPBM had chicken for dinner.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 19, 2009)

Yes I did, chicken with pasta.  It was Tast-eeeeeee.

TPBM has never used a vaporizer.


----------



## Yoga (May 19, 2009)

True

TPBM needs to mow their lawn


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2009)

TRUE hubs is doing it when he gets home from work today.  

TPBM is feeling happy about their choices today


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 19, 2009)

True, I decided to grow some more Jack Herer today instead of Silver Haze.

TPBM has poured a bowl of cereal, realized they didn't have milk, and ate it with either beer or water on it.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2009)

False

TPBM is wondering if they should smoke one more time before bed.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 6, 2009)

False, its 4pm and im not sleepy 

The person below me is thinking of trying to make hash for the first time.

eace:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 6, 2009)

False. I've made hash a few times now! 

The person below me is nursing a hangover right now.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2009)

False- I was suprisingly lucky to wake feeling so great.  

TPBM can't find the asprin.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 6, 2009)

false :rant:can't find my lighter:rant:

TPBM Has to sit on their hands to keep from harvesting early


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2009)

True- well it was.  

TPBM is needing to take care of chores but doesn't wanna.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 6, 2009)

True. I can't seem to get motivated today... so hungover..

The person below me is smoking cigarettes right now.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 6, 2009)

False, its only me who has the dirty habit here, I go outside to perform my vice.

The person below me is wearing something red.

eace:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 6, 2009)

False.

The person below me is thinking about getting fast food today.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 6, 2009)

True.

Already done it! :rofl:

Spot on Smoky  

The person below me is smelling green.

eace:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 6, 2009)

False. I'm taking a break from smoking for a couple weeks. Tolerance is really high.


The person below me has a cordless mouse and keyboard.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 6, 2009)

False, I have no keyboard.

The person below me is drinking coffee.

eace:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 7, 2009)

False, my lungs cant take it
TPBM has planned a fishing trip but cancelled due to rain


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2009)

False.

The person below me is drinking a soda.

eace:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 16, 2009)

False... a Beer... :headbang: 

TPBM is a construction worker... :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 16, 2009)

False- Domestic Goddess (who's drinking a soda, lol)

TPBM is listening to a new CD they just got today.


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jun 17, 2009)

Nope I am listening to Sattelite Radio Faction 52, i dont really buy CD's anymore just download songs i like!!!

TPBM is Thinking about puffin down a BIG phatty bowl right now


----------



## smokybear (Jun 17, 2009)

TRUE!! I'm smoking a bowl right now!!


TPBM is wondering what to cook for dinner.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2009)

False- that was hours ago.....

TPBM has eyelids that are getting heavy.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jun 18, 2009)

true, but b/c of a bong rip

tpbm has the munchies?


----------



## smokybear (Jun 18, 2009)

False.. but I'm getting ready to spark up!


TPBM is drinking Mountain Dew right now.


----------



## saticus (Jun 18, 2009)

true......i'm burning one as i speak


tpbm is eating a fish sandwich


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 18, 2009)

False roast beef 

TPBM has to much to do and not enough time t do it all


----------



## Hiero_ (Jun 18, 2009)

False, I haven't got enough to do. 

TPBM loves ruffles.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2009)

False- Nacho Cheese Dorritos.  

TPBM has a wonderful stone going on now.


----------



## Hiero_ (Jun 18, 2009)

HOW COULD I HAVE FORGOTTEN THE DORRITOS 

False- I'm on a break from sweet Mary Jane right now. Got to do what I got to do though. 

TPBM can touch the tip of their nose with their tongue?


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 20, 2009)

False :rofl: 

TPBM doesn't care is Not Going to the Disco tonight


----------



## smokybear (Jun 20, 2009)

No disco for me tonight!!


TPBM is enjoying the sunny weather.


----------



## AcesUp (Jun 20, 2009)

False it is raining AGAIN.

The person above me is nuts for thinking it is sunny.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2009)

False- it is sunny here.  Hot too.  

(disco niki?  i can see it now, haha)

TPBM slept in late.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 20, 2009)

false ,,


tpbm is thinking of bananas


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2009)

True!    :giggle: 

TPBM is feeling a little fruity.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 20, 2009)

True! I have cabin fever from being stuck inside for days....


TPBM is listening to rock.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 20, 2009)

true 



tpbm is eating cake


----------



## smokybear (Jun 20, 2009)

False.. I did make cookies for the wife, though 

TPBM want to go take a shower.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 20, 2009)

True as soon as I finish weeding the garden:aok:

TPBM Had spots in their eyes from looking at their plants under the lights earlier


----------



## smokybear (Jun 20, 2009)

True! I just took a peek at the babies!

TPBM is watching the news.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 20, 2009)

False

TPBM loves french fries with ketchup


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2009)

True!!!!  Yum!!!

TPBM has a secret crush.


----------



## AcesUp (Jun 20, 2009)

True

I have a crush on Amber.

TPBM Also has a crush on Amber.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2009)

False, I prefer a Ruby.

The person below me is sitting with crossed legs.

eace:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 21, 2009)

False...

TPBM is going on vacation next week...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 21, 2009)

False

TPBM needs a vacation tho.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 21, 2009)

True! Could always use a vacation from everything!

TPBM has a cold.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2009)

False- I feel great, knock on wood.

TPBM needs to go to bed.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2009)

False, I have been up 5 hours.

The person below me is listening to music.

eace:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 22, 2009)

True, TPBM bought a musical instrument this weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2009)

Kind of true- Got started on the rent-to-own contract for my sons cello.  

TPBM has no musical talent.


----------



## wrathkill (Jun 22, 2009)

false i play bass
tpbm smokes weed?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2009)

True

TPBM overindulged last night and is obstaining for now.


----------



## aslan king (Jul 14, 2009)

All weekend is more like it.   Taking it slow until Thursday.

TPBM like Frenches Mustard


----------



## zipflip (Jul 14, 2009)

true 

TPBM picks his/her nose


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2009)

False, I was born with it.

The person below me has a hole in their sock.

eace:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 14, 2009)

Just the one my foot goes in, Hippy  

TPBM- Thinks Terra Cota tiles add warmth to a room


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2009)

True

TPBM got 9 hours of sleep and is feeling quite refreshed.


----------



## AcesUp (Jul 14, 2009)

False - tired as hell.

TPBM - Is going to respond to this question.


----------



## aslan king (Jul 14, 2009)

? 

TPBM- Knows what the question is...


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 31, 2009)

False...

TPBM is coming for the Partisans gig...


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 31, 2009)

False


TPBM LOVES country music


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2009)

*HELL NO!  FALSE!*



The person below me has a wild obscession.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2009)

true

TPBM loves the opera


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2009)

Hell no, false!!!  

TPBM cant decide whats for dinner.


----------



## UKGr0wer (Sep 9, 2009)

false i had my dinna already

tpbm likes cats


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2009)

True, as long as they are outside.

TPBM needs a new car


----------



## UKGr0wer (Sep 9, 2009)

kinda true i need a car full stop lol

TPBM is feeling hot


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2009)

True, its 90+ outside.  

TPBM is craving thai.


----------



## meds4me (Sep 9, 2009)

Hell no 
False 
TPBM is wierd


----------



## UKGr0wer (Sep 9, 2009)

false

TPBM is high


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2009)

True.  

TPBM has been high all day long.


----------



## UKGr0wer (Sep 9, 2009)

false i aint got none

TPBM is a female


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2009)

false

TPBM want's to get away from everything for awhile.


----------



## meds4me (Sep 9, 2009)

False and Hell NO ~ 

TPBM is a tattoo freak


----------



## meds4me (Sep 9, 2009)

hahaha missed my mark for the above reply ~


----------



## UKGr0wer (Sep 9, 2009)

TPBM dont no how to play this game


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2009)

False

TPBM is getting hungry


----------



## UKGr0wer (Sep 9, 2009)

false

TPBM likes metal music


----------



## meds4me (Sep 9, 2009)

YEAH~ 
TPBM loves disco


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2009)

FALSE Heavymetal :headbang2:

TPBM needs to go get papers


----------



## jungle (Sep 10, 2009)

False I just planted 3 seeds on a computer game

The person below me, favorite weed is, dandylions


----------



## Smot_poker (Sep 10, 2009)

k, ya got me!!!!!! TRUE.

TPBM took a few minutes to realize what TPBM stands for.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2009)

False

TPBM woke up with a stiff neck.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 10, 2009)

True Can I have a massage

TPBM needs to go make more coffee


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2009)

false- dont drink it.

tpbm needs to do laundry...bad...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 10, 2009)

false

TPBM is going shopping for clothes this weekend.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2009)

false

but i do need to buy a decent pump

tpbm

lost a limb in a storm


----------



## Maxgirth (Sep 11, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> False, I'd rather look out in front of me so I don't run into things.
> 
> 
> The person below me doesn't know how to swim



False, I love to swim.  

The person below me did a little wake & bake today...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2009)

True bu

True MG

TPBM doesnt feel like cooking.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 11, 2009)

false

onion tart is just one of my specialties

tpbm

has  ready meals  in the freezer


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2009)

True

TPBM has never been in jail.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2009)

false

TPBM has to take clones this weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2009)

False.

TPBM is enjoying the rain.


----------



## djsmaverick (Sep 12, 2009)

true: my girls outside just love it.


TPBM is just sittin back chillin


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2009)

True.  

TPBM is in love.


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 12, 2009)

True! 

TPBM likes to smoke a nice Sativa and run naked in the rain.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2009)

true but would rather dance in the clover fields doing shrooms under the full moon

TPBM feet are hurting because of a pair of new shoes


----------



## musiclover (Sep 14, 2009)

false
tpbm lives in the country and sunbathes naked


----------



## djsmaverick (Sep 14, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm guess that would be true LOL.


TPBM.......Can't wait to harvest their "ladies".


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

True Sitting on hands

TPBM need a bicycle helmit to walk and chew bubble gum


----------



## Marsrover1 (Sep 14, 2009)

false, walking and chewing gum is out of the question

TPBM really Really needs to go on a camping trip


----------



## astrobud (Sep 14, 2009)

true i should get out more
tpbm has just got back from a camping trip


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

False- to wet and rainy around here.

TPBM had a unhealthy breakfast of bacon and cinnamon rolls, yum yum.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

false Bacon eggs and oatmeal

TPBM is already thinking about a nap


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

False!!!  Got up at 6:15 am and I feel great.  How odd hope I am not getting sick.  

TPBM is high as a kite.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

TRUE Monday morning wake and head to the Doc, it's a check up day for mom 3 doc 1 day better have a few more

TPBM is ready to go on a trip


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

False.

TPBM needs to go to the gym but has no motivation.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

Fasle If it was not for the Doc I be Hunting Season started today

TPBM is ready for fresh tenderloin


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

true....

TPBM needs tubing


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

true wanna join me, don't mind the pup he just wants to learn

TPBM needs a hug


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

True, always.  They make you live longer or so they say...

TPBM needs another beer, like now.


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 14, 2009)

True.

Upload me a cold one, SM!  Still awaiting the arrival of UKGirl in the USA, so I can break out the popcorn.

TPBM is anxiously awaiting the season premiere of "Dexter."


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Sep 15, 2009)

False (Michael C. Hall is weird lookin', freaks me out kinda)

TPBM is totally OK with dog kisses.


----------



## astrobud (Sep 15, 2009)

false, they stick there noses in all the wrong places
tpbm is still in bed sleeping


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 15, 2009)

False got up at 4am, now ready for a nap

TPBM had a cream cheese bagle and black coffee for breakfast


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2009)

False- blah!!

TPBM had a sandwich for lunch.


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 16, 2009)

false. But I wish I had....the Chocolate Slim Drink tasted pretty terrible and an hour later I'm already hungry again.  Upload me that sandwich, SM!

TPBM is joining in the "Monster Can" grow started by 4U2Sm0ke.


----------



## Locked (Sep 16, 2009)

False...I wld like to but I am too damn lazy to go out and buy a Monster can...

TPBM is thinking about joining a gym....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2009)

False Just got a puppy he will run me to death


TPBM arms look like they have been if a fight with a rose bush


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2009)

False.

TPBM is enjoying listening to the rain.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2009)

True

TPBM is ready for Dinner


----------



## Locked (Sep 16, 2009)

False I already ate....

TPBM has the munchies....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2009)

False- I already ate.

TPBM is craving a cold beer.


----------



## Locked (Sep 16, 2009)

True...not only craving but partaking in one.... 

TPBM is a closet Lady Gaga fan....


----------



## astrobud (Sep 16, 2009)

false i dont know what that is
tpbm is waiting to make a post about the next one


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2009)

Ummm.....true I think????

TPBM loves Corona with a slice if lime.


----------



## Locked (Sep 16, 2009)

False I prefer lemon....

TPBM likes to bowl...


----------



## astrobud (Sep 17, 2009)

true but just dont go anymore
tpbm is just killin time


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 17, 2009)

true before it get a chance to kill me

TPBM needs to cleen their bong


----------



## musiclover (Sep 17, 2009)

false, I need to clean my pipe

TPBM, is hungry for some homemade blueberry pie.  YUM!  My favorite!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2009)

False, pumpkin pie.

TPBM had poptarts for lunch.


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 17, 2009)

False. Another can of Slim Fast--Yuch. Better upload me that poptart, SM!

TPBM likes mustard and pickles on hamburgers.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 17, 2009)

False ketchup and cheese

TPBM is having fish for dinner


----------



## Locked (Sep 17, 2009)

False ...it's chicken tonight

TPBM likes the smell of spray paint...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2009)

False- 

TPBM is feeling lazy.

mojave- I like mine with mustard, ketchup and pickles...cheese optional.


----------



## Locked (Sep 17, 2009)

true

TPBM changes their avatar a lot...


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Sep 18, 2009)

false, never made one, dunno why... i need to get on that, thanks for reminding me

TPBM watches curb your enthusiasm


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 18, 2009)

False. But I do watch "Weeds" and "Hung" and "Nurse Jackie."

TPBM overslept this morning


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

TRUE!!!  And had a great dream.  

TPBM prefers an ice cold soda in the morning over coffee.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 4, 2009)

False Iced tea then coffee

TPBM needs a shower


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

False, I'll just be going to bed at that time.  

TPBM needs a backrub.


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2009)

True...I will never turn down a back rub...at least if it's done by a lady.... 

TPBM sings karaoke.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

:ciao:


:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

False, I can't sing. 

(hi 4u)

TPBM needs to smoke more weed.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 4, 2009)

False crossedeyed now

TPBM has cottonmouth


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

false

tpbm is about to open a beer.


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2009)

True....I am hella thirsty...TPBM loves Pizza....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 4, 2009)

True

TPBM needs to go get hamberger buns


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 4, 2009)

false. although i do need more ground beef. 

TPBM has a meal in the oven.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

False, but did earlier.  

TPBM likes to watch football.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 4, 2009)

True they winners at the moment

TPBM has cheese dip on their shirt


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 4, 2009)

false.  but i do have a few odd white spots.... lool.

TPBM just thought that i was referring to semen.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

True...lmfao!!

TPBM is feeling good about things.


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2009)

True...lol how can I not after reading the above 2 posts....

TPBM plays golf....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

False-

TPBM thinks golf is boring.


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2009)

False... I actually play but hve not gone out in quite a while...

TPBM loves Rock n Roll....


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 4, 2009)

True! 

TPBM needs to clean the bathroom


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

False...I'll leave that for the cleaning lady...lol.

TPBM needs another beer.


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2009)

True....so very true..even though I need to go to bed with work in the morning...

TPBM needs to trim their toenails....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

EWWWW!!!  False!!!

TPBM has long hair.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 4, 2009)

False

TPBM needs to shave


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2009)

True...work tomorrow and my stupid job requires you to be clean shaven...

TPBM likes pop tarts....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

True- brown cinnamon and sugar...

TPBM doesnt eat breakfast very often.


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2009)

False...

TPBM likes martinis....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2009)

false, never had 1.

tpbm prefers a good beer.  LOL.


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2009)

True....

tpbm drinks bottled water...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2009)

false...tap's just fine.

tpbm is thinking about going to bed soon.


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Oct 7, 2009)

true i am thinking about it, but will probably find myself up later than i should be once again  i need an indica!

tpbm has been to amsterdam


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2009)

false

tpbm has been to texas


----------



## mcdstvn (Oct 7, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> false
> 
> tpbm has been to texas




False, only up and down the east coast.



The person below me is not growing right nao.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2009)

True.

TPBM has atleast 6 plants gowing at this moment.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 7, 2009)

true

TPBM hates winter wants to move to Jamaica


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 7, 2009)

true!

TPBM ate fish for dinner last night


----------



## mcdstvn (Oct 7, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> true!
> 
> TPBM ate fish for dinner last night




False, grilled some burgers

TPBM has green eyes


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Oct 7, 2009)

False!

TPBM has hit a hole in one.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2009)

True- but only in miniture golf.  

TPBM has brown hair.


----------



## Locked (Oct 7, 2009)

True....
TPBM loves classic rock...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2009)

True, but prefer alternative.

TPBM has blue eyes.


----------



## Locked (Oct 7, 2009)

True....(do I hve my web cam on SM.... )

TPBM has a lead foot...


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 12, 2009)

True... unfortunately.

TPBM loves fru-fru girly cocktails (Blue Hawaii, Pina Colada, etc..)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2009)

False Straight wiskey refer moonshine

TPBM has never drank moonshine


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 12, 2009)

True, but I've slugged down a fair share of Everclear....

TBPM loves cheeseburgers


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 12, 2009)

True!!  With mustard, ketchup and pickles only!!

TPBM has itchy ears.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2009)

false my nose is itching

TPBM has 2 left feet


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 12, 2009)

True!!  

TPBM is having to watch Monday Nite Football in spanish because they cant find the channel for the english version...lol.


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 12, 2009)

False, I got that SAP button on lock!

tpbm is staring at the fridge longingly..


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 12, 2009)

False.

TPBM found the english version!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 13, 2009)

False No SAP where I live, TV that starts speaking Spanish mikght get shot.

TPBM has no idea what "SAP" is


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2009)

False.. I got hit up side the head with  one once

TPBM is extremely high


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 13, 2009)

True3rd wake and bake of day :fly: too

TPBM bong is so dirty they are rolling joints


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2009)

False...my :bong1: is always clean


TPBM cannot roll joints because their fingers are to sticky and gooey from trimming massive amounts of buds


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 13, 2009)

False, about a month away 

TPBM is tearing up some dinner.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

False - that was 1 1/2 hrs ago...

TPBM Is chuckling at a funny thread here on MP.


----------



## Locked (Oct 13, 2009)

False....I am actually taking a clone from my Pakistan ryder and praying it lives... 

TPBM likes yogurt....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

False

TPBM has something stuck between their teeth and its driving them crazy.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2009)

false

TPBM has many glass cases


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

Hahaha FALSE!

TPBM just belched (not me )


----------



## Locked (Oct 13, 2009)

false...

tpbm thinks SmokinMom belches.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

false!  

TPBM smells a funny odor...hmmm....


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 13, 2009)

False!!

TPBM also thinks SmokinMom belched!:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

Still false...or maybe I just don't remember.  

TPBM is in love.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 13, 2009)

FALSE


TPBM is playing with their hair


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2009)

true, are u spying on me pc?  

tpbm hasnt smoked for a few days...:shocked:


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 14, 2009)

False. It's been exactly 14 minutes.


TPBM picks their nose when no one's lookin'.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2009)

True..shhhh.    Hey, can't help it, those dog hairs get irritating.   

TPBM smoked 5 mins ago.


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 14, 2009)

Close enuf... TRUE!

TPBM hogs the covers.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2009)

TRUE!

TPBM wishes they had a bigger bed.


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2009)

False...I hve a California King

TPBM has cheated on their taxes before...


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 14, 2009)

True...I once altered the date on a receipt so I could claim it as a deduction that year...my bad.

TPBM would like to own a hybrid car.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

False

TPBM loves pizza with mushrooms.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2009)

False

TPBM is up late waiting for something.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

:rofl:


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

anyone  know  where I  can  find  a  dime  bag?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2009)

at the nickel and dime store

TPBM is going back to bed too


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

False


TPBM is stressing over weather  there outdoor grow will survive this rainy weather or will it all get bud rot and be laying on the ground by the time they get there.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 15, 2009)

Flase,  i worry about how long this sativa is taking to finish.

TPBM is looking to buy bubble bags


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

false, but perhaps one day soon....

TPBM needs to do a load of laundry.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

False 

TPBM is a procrastinator


----------



## tcbud (Oct 15, 2009)

true, should be trimming buds not be on here.

TPBM has never posted here before...


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 15, 2009)

false..........the person above me Should be trimming buds

and

TPBM would love to help trim those buds.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

TRUE!  I would LOOOOOVE to be helping TC trim those buds, for sure! ROFL!

TPBM went out for dinner tonight.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 15, 2009)

*false 



tpbm has the munchies *


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 15, 2009)

false --  ive not eaten yet

TPBM  is high........what a stretch


----------



## tcbud (Oct 15, 2009)

true...... done trimming.....

TPBM is feeding face


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Oct 15, 2009)

False, still cooking dinner.

TPBM doesn't like the show they're watching on TV


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 15, 2009)

False, I love shade45.

TPBM is smelly.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

False! I showered today...

TPBM drinks coffee at the computer


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 16, 2009)

true......how did you know.  now im really paranoid.

TPBM is going to cook out this weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to multifarious again.

*False- 

TPBM has something wrong with their ear.*


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 16, 2009)

TRUE!

Jeebus, Mom. Like you're psychic or something? I've been pouring vinegar in my ear all morning. It's working, but how the heck did you know? <G> 

TPBM is taking someone out for dinner tonight


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2009)

False...the party is here tonight


TPBM has a glass bong that is blue in color


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 16, 2009)

False. It's black plastic. Cheap me...

TPBM needs to clean the bathroom toilet.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 16, 2009)

False....no dirty toilets here

TPBM has never been to Vancouver, BC


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 17, 2009)

TRUE! In about 7 more years when my youngest has flown the coop I promised to take Momma to Europe. I've been all over but she hasn't.

TPBM
Will pick up a penny in the parking lot...


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 17, 2009)

False. A quarter, yes. 

TPBM has been to Vegas and lost money in a slot machine.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 17, 2009)

False, ive not been to vegas yet.

TPBM
would like the band Mofro .....hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghhIQvDsNKs&NR=1


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 17, 2009)

True---never heard of them before, but LOVED it! 

TPBM cannot wake up without a cup of coffee.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

False :tokie: shower :tokie: then hit the door

TPBM loves hot tea but hates Iced tea


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 17, 2009)

False. Love 'em both!

TPBM had chicken for dinner tonight.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 17, 2009)

nope.....smoked pork

TPBM is sleeping in tomorrow


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 17, 2009)

False, I never sleep in (animals to feed)

TPBM will be seeing their mother-n-law tomorrow


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

False never chained down I mean married

TPBM is thinking up pranks to play on his friends


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 19, 2009)

no

TPBM has long hair


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2009)

False High and Tight 

TPBM is getting ready to Wake N Bake


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 19, 2009)

False, I'm getting ready to Bake & Flake

TPBM has been arrested


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Oct 19, 2009)

Falseee son,

TPBM has been beaten up.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 19, 2009)

False. Thankfully!

TPBM is a grower


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2009)

True I think

TPBM is ready to eat a steak


----------



## the chef (Oct 19, 2009)

true, always

TPBM loves a good comedy?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2009)

False- prefer a good crime drama.

TPBM is under the weather.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2009)

False- I am moving slow and going nowhere.

TPBM sees a beautiful day outside.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2009)

Under the cloak of darkness I am sure the last shows of Autumn looks beautiful.

The person below me eats too much sugar.

eace:


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 19, 2009)

True (Dammit!)

TPBM Has travelled abroad


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 19, 2009)

*true 




the person below me is eating spaggetti *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2009)

False.

I am eating a 200gm bar of dark chocolate.

The person below me saw a squirrel today.

eace:


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 20, 2009)

True (weird)

TPBM is reading this post.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 20, 2009)

ROFL! True....but that was the last thing I expected to read, Snax!

TPBM owns a cashmere sweater


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 21, 2009)

False,  not needed in fl

TPBM likes roller coasters


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

True.

TPBM prefers marry-go-rounds


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 21, 2009)

False, I like the ferris wheel.

The person below wonders why the 'Last Post' was closed.

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2009)

(Dubs paid Hick off )

False- he needed to win something.  

TPBM has  broken computer and hates the spare.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 21, 2009)

False. For today, anyway, but tomorrow may be different. New computer or new lights? New lights. I'll learn to love my spare.

TPBM has an iPhone


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 21, 2009)

False don't have a ipod either


TPMB is :stoned:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 22, 2009)

Okay, you stumped me, Ozzy!  What the heck is the little yellow faced, red eyed icon saying here? Hmmmm.....I think he's saying, "I don't have an iphone or an ipod because I'm psychic! The person below me is psychic." 

So......if that's what the little guy is saying, my reply is: FALSE! 

TPBM wishes to take better close up pictures.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2009)

True Deciding on computer and camera 

MojaveMama if you put your cursur on itstoned it will tell you "stoned"

TPBM needs a new set of front tires for winter


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 22, 2009)

true but not b/c of winter.

TPBM is eating ice cream


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

False, but was an hour ago- chocolate!

TPBM is getting cold hands.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 22, 2009)

True! 

(You really ARE psychic, SM! <G>  I just finished chunking out ice from the bag for a glass of tea. These hands are downright frigid.)

TPBM had fish for dinner.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

False, chicken tacos...yummm.

TPBM is thinking about a warm bath.


----------



## Locked (Oct 22, 2009)

False...I am a guy...we don't do baths...

TPBM is craving peanut butter...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

False, and PU hammy- and check into the bhc soon..I miss you.  

TPBM prefers 1 ear over the other.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2009)

True deaf in 1 ear and can't hear out the other

TPBM just burnt their fingers on a joint


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

False...

TPBM has a cut on one of their fingers and they don't know why


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 22, 2009)

FALSE! (Whew, I'm so glad. SM already gave me her earache...I'm getting afraid to post after her!) 

TPBM is glad tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## captain1 (Oct 22, 2009)

False its only Thursday 10:47 here and friday is my monday

TPBM has seen a three legged dog.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2009)

True

TPBM has owned a 3-legged dog


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

False.

TPBM doesnt like cats


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2009)

false- but my dog has a slight problem with them

TPBM has just gotten done eating


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

False (icecream again?)

TPBM is wanting a beer.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

True .... I do 

TPBM  wants a beer too ?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

True.  But now it's 1:30 am...I may just wait til tomorrow..or rather later on today.

TPBM should really go to bed but doesnt want to.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

true I have lots to do tomorrow..
TPBM loves looking at fire.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

True   ..... but cant sleep

TPBM  is a night owl  (hoohoo)


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

True

TPBM can sleep as late as they like.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

True
TPBM  thinks the inntials TPBM sound dirty.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

True

TPBM  has furry slippers on


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

False

TPBM is a lefty


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

True  

TPBM  is intuitive


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

True

TPBM is also a mind reader.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

True  

TPBM  likes music


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

True but only rock n roll.  No country, rap or tejano..

TPBM is about to see 3 am.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

True 

TPBM  needs to get her bunz to bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

True- night all.

TPBM is off.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2009)

False

TPBM has received numerous speeding tickets


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

true 

TPBM would rather go back to bed


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2009)

False


TPBM has been eating Halloween candy already


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2009)

True popcorn balls and rice crispy treats

TPBM loves the smell of cherry pipe tabacco


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

False

TPBM loves the smell of bubba kush.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2009)

jury out to lunch never smelled it 

TPBM is still wearing their pj's


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

True!!!

TPBM is wondering how to spend their day


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

True

TPBM is smoking pot already


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2009)

True :confused2: then again when am I not

TPBM have to go pay their car insurance today


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

False- but I am 1 day late on my car payment.  

TPBM has a gas stove.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2009)

False wood or coal fired potbelly stove

TPBM need a new bong


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

False, mine works great, knock on wood.

TPBM got an interesting phone call tonight.


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 23, 2009)

False, Just my bored friend

TPBM is addicted to a certain TV show.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2009)

false

TPMB goes into the shakes if they don't visit MP every day


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

false

TPBM is dressing up as a goat for halloween


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 24, 2009)

false. i was thinking bob marley maybe since i already got dreads. 

TPBM is currently warm.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

True

TPBM  was a stoner since grade school


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

True Dad cought me at 8 yrs smoking a half joint he or bro had left in ashtray.

TPBM has a dog that hunt grasshoppers and crickets


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 24, 2009)

nope!! flies and bees actually. lol i'm waiting for her to get stung. 

TPBM has a stomach ache from eating too much.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

false 

TPBM likes country music


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

*False* :headbanger:

TPBM is having trouble seeing the screen for the smoke


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

hahaha  false

TPBM  likes to pound beers


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 24, 2009)

False. I'm more of a Tanqueray & Tonic guy myself.

TPBM has talked their way out of a speeding ticket.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 24, 2009)

False, i have some masonic buddys that fix em for me though 

TPBM needs a well deserved vacation


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

True!

TPBM will be going out of town soon.


----------



## Locked (Oct 24, 2009)

True....I am in Phoenix standing in line for a rental car.....

Tpbm hates bologna ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

True- bleh!

TPBM loves honey ham.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

True

TPBM  drives like a maniac


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

True- well sometimes.  

TPBM just finished lunch.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

False...

TPBM  ate leftovers for dinner lastnight


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

False- went out.

TPBM watched a movie last night.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

True 

TPBM   has small feet


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

True

TPBM will get beaten out by ozzy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

False my 1 foot equals most people both feet(size 15)

TPBM needs to come over and learn to butcher their own meat


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

False- eww

TPBM is wearing mis-matched socks


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

True 

TPBM  sings in the shower


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

False- dont wanna drown.  :giggle: 

TPBM is wearing long sleeves.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

False I'm still wearing shorts and sandals

TPBM can't cook or clean but is great in bed(as long as they're asleep)


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

False  (no shirt)

TPBM  is wearing daisy dukes


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hahahahaha


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

False don't have the gluts for them:laugh:

TPBM has their mind in the clouds


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

True (stoned)

TPBM   is in a warm place


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

(bhahahahahahah!!!)

True

TPBM lusts after someone...lmao


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

True I lust after all women

TPBM jusy found out they have a date tonight


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

True

TPBM  has crazy dreams


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

TRUE!!!  Very bizarre of late.   

TPBM prefers to sleep more then 8 hrs a night.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

False 

TPBM has a beer, bong and dobbie to finish before they get started today


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

False- but I'll end my day that way.  

TPBM is listening to some good ol music from the 80s.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

False. But only by about a hundred years....listening to old folk music from 1800's!

TPBM is wearing a bandaid.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 24, 2009)

True I have a booboo

TPBM has a shaved head


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

False

TPBM  is drinking a beer


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 24, 2009)

False

TPBM  wants to dress up for halloween


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2009)

False

TPBM wants the tricks not treats for Holloween


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

False- bring on those Almond Joys..

TPBM needs to get showered and dressed.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2009)

half false, half true

TPBM needs to find themselves


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 24, 2009)

very true.. i have work soon but i'm just lying around...

TPBM is loving the current weather.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

True

TPBM  wants to smoke weed all day


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 24, 2009)

true  

TPBM wishes they were in the mountains


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

true (grew up there)

TPBM  likes the ocean


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 24, 2009)

false..prefer the mountains

TPBM gets seasick


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

TRUE!!!

TPBM is wearing a navy blue shirt.    (shhh tc and chis)


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

Fals (no shirt)

TPBM  was lost for a minute


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2009)

false (black long john shirt)

TPBM is enjoying a quiet Saturday....


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

True, just smoke, On-Demand and nurture the plants. Life is GOOD! 

TPBM is going grocery shopping today.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2009)

false, will be cleaning out RV

TPBM needs to make up their mind bout something...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

True

TPBM  is a thinker


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Hmmmmm, true.  

TPBM needs to get off their butt and do something..lol.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

True 

TPBM  has a good intuition


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

true

tpbm needs to go shopping


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

False. Conned the hubby into doing it instead. 

TPBM watches Dexter.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

False, Dexter who?

TPBM still is in their pjs.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

False :confused2: PJS

TPBM just opened a beer


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 24, 2009)

True, if "opened" means "ate" and " a beer" means "3 chocolate mini doughnuts." Wait, I guess it's actually false then.

TPBM cannot function without their morning coffeee


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

False, diet soda here.

TPBM is feeling pleasantly unusual.  

:joint:


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 24, 2009)

True! Of all the "unusual" feelings, "pleasantly" is my favorite!

TPBM is SmokinMom


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

True   

TPBM is home on a Saturday night but secretly wishes they were out somewhere.


----------



## Locked (Oct 24, 2009)

False...I m at the fair in Phoenix....

Tpbm likes rollercoasters....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

True--

TPBM needs another drink.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

False been drinking Milk

TPBM needs to water plants


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

False

TPBM is chilly and could use a sweater.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 24, 2009)

false.....not needed in fla

TPBM was lazy today


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

True, been spying on me?  

TPBM is listening to some good music.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 24, 2009)

False I hear childrens voices watching tv

TPBM is craving takeout


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

False just ate Deer sirloin roast and a baked patatoe

TPBM just rolled 2 joints and is going outside to watch the stars


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 24, 2009)

True/almost I have my telescope out to gaze tonight and smoke when kids r in bed

TPBM is going to church tomorrow.


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 25, 2009)

True, but I'm in church all the time. All I have to do is go outside and look around. God's house.

TPBM has read Tolstoy's War and Peace


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

True, but it was so long ago! Maybe time to dig it out again. 

TPBM had eggs for brekkie.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2009)

True

TPBM needs to give the dog a bath


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

False, he just went to groomer

TPBM is ready for a bong rip


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2009)

True but then I alway ready to BIU 

TPBM has to go get chip n dip before noon


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

True   thanx for the reminder

TPBM makes deer jerky


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

False- no jerk here.  

TPBM just rolled outta bed.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

False been up since 5am

TPBM is still wearing PJ's


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

Spying again chris..

TPBM is running outside for a quick tke now....


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

true  

TPBM  has high powerd binoculars


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

True, and love 'em too! I can sit in the house and watch the turtles in the pond snap up cockroaches. 

TPBM is Tokin' it Easy today.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

True...  

TPBM  was drunk lastnight


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

False

TPBM was incredibly high this morning.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

False  

TPBM  was super high lastnight


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

True

TPBM never had a hamster


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2009)

True...lol how ironic....
Tpbm likes cats


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

True

TPBM has a dog


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

True 5

TPBM hates to eat fish


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

False, but I need a lot of ketchup.

TPBM prefers shrimp.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

true I love them

TPBM was vegetarian for a spell


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2009)

False...never in a million years..

Tpbm likes mexican food


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2009)

false, LOVES mexican food

TPBM is ready for some........


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2009)

True...even though its only 1030 here in AZ....

Tpbm is a horror movie fan....


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

TRUE!

TPBM loves the smell of popcorn


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

True!

I like salted popcorn.

The person below me has already bought a Christmas present.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2009)

False, grew some tho...

TPBM lives in their own world.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

I think we all kinda live in our own world but let our world mix with other worlds, some by accident, some with love.

So yes, correct.

The person below me can turn their head and see something they love..


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2009)

true, someone

TPBM life is full of excitement and danger


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

Your answer brought a smile to me Tc 

He is a lucky man.

Excitement and danger is in the eyes of the watcher.

I have no answer to your question, typical woman question that has a person left perplexed thinking many things.

The person below me is glad its all over.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2009)

If "it" is the chop, Correct.

TPBM

is shaking head over the way this game goes sometimes....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

True

TPBM  is  enjoying  tele  today


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2009)

True

TPBM has beer, bong and BBQ on the coffee table


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

False, my coffee table would catch fire.

The person below me thinks MP is the greatest.


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2009)

True...very true

tpbm loves a good book


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 25, 2009)

True but who doesnt love a _GOOD_ book

TPBM is having beef stew tonight for dinner


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2009)

False...gonna take our funs to Dave and Busters tonight..

TPBM loves milk


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2009)

False

TPBM likes to cross lines


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

False.

TPBM has never broken a limb.


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2009)

False...I hve broken quite a few...

TPBM misses the 70's...


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2009)

False, they were fun, but dang, we were smoking columbian and mexican dirt reefer....

TPBM  was in diapers in the 70's


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmmm..maybe true...I was 2 in 1970...don't remember if I was still sporting the diaper or not.... 

TPBM is a football fan...(I hope asking is not breaking the rules... )


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

TRUE  bigtime!  

TPBM never cheers for the home team.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2009)

true as there is no "home" team.

TPBM eats icecream on the sly


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

False, not an ice cream fan.


TPBM is needs a break.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2009)

:rofl::rofl: false


TPBM has nosy neighbors


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

false. THANK GOODNESS!!!! 

TPBM washed dishes today


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

False

tpbm...smoke  a  fatty


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

True

TPBM  went to walmart today


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2009)

True



TPBM  is still carving pumpkins for Halloween


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

false


tpbm  is  watching  football


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

True

TPBM smoked some hash today


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 25, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> TPBM smoked some hash today


 
Sadly that is false.

TPBM is a NASCAR fan


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

False-

TPBM is disappointed in football this week.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2009)

true

TPBM is sad eli is not peyton


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

False, theres only 1 Peyton and he did well.   

TPBM is listening to a whiny dog.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

False

TPBM married the highschool sweetheart


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 25, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> False
> 
> TPBM married the highschool sweetheart


 
False

TPBM likes cats


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

Somewhat true I like friendly cats..the pushy types..

TPBM hates the taste of black licorice


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2009)

True-

TPBM can't wait for the holidays to be behind them.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 26, 2009)

True

TPBM  is the real Santa Clause


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2009)

False, but I do believe.  

TPBM just yawned.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 26, 2009)

True

TPBM likes salt water taffy


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 26, 2009)

SM... is that you outside my window

TPBM   is a party animal


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes chris it is.  :giggle: 

True- in my last life...

TPBM doesn't like any veggies on their pizza.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

True. Keep those green peppers away from me! 

TPBM watched a game Sunday and ate too much.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

False..i  watched  3  games..and  ate  too  much


TPBM   is  vapeing  right  now


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Dang, you psychic, 4U?

TRUE!

TPBM has to put gas in the car today.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 26, 2009)

*false 


tpbm is going to decorate a room today  *


----------



## pcduck (Oct 26, 2009)

False

TPBM  has errands to run


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

False. I'm gonna stay home and see what UKG's room decoration looks like (upload pictures, UKG!)

TPBM is on Pacific Time.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 26, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> False. I'm gonna stay home and see what UKG's room decoration looks like (upload pictures, UKG!)
> 
> TPBM is on Pacific Time.


 
False, Central.

TPBM likes the way alligator tastes when the backstrap is fried up nicely


----------



## tcbud (Oct 26, 2009)

true, as long as it is backstrap fried up nicely, tho I have never tasted it before...does it taste like rattlesnake?  And I dont have to kill it, clean it, and cook it of course.

TPBM is an expert in their field.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Totally True! 

TPBM left the light on in the bathroom.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

False...


TPBM  is  about  to  get  kids  from  school


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> 
> TPBM is about to get kids from school


 
False, mine are grown.

TPBM has at least one trophy for a BBQ contest


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

:rofl:


whats  a  BBQ  trophy?   I  ate  mine


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

ROFL, 4U, but you forgot to leave a TPBM.....


----------



## pcduck (Oct 26, 2009)

True/false where's your MM?


TPBM has been smoking weed all day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

TRUE  :bong:


TPBM  is  Makeing  Halloween  treats


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2009)

False...
TPBM loves corn on the cob...


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 26, 2009)

true

TPBM cant go w/o coffee


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2009)

False...I hardly ever drink it...

TPBM likes a good back rub...


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

TRUE, Holy latkes, it's SO true. And a backscratch, too. And I get one--every night! (color me pampered and loving it!)

TPBM wears tightie whities.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2009)

False and shoot me if I ever do!!

TPBM just solved a mystery.


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2009)

False...I am a Hamster not Sherlock Holmes... 

TPBM is into fast cars...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2009)

False, tho a corvette would be nice someday.

TPBM is feeling a bit chilled.


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2009)

True...believe it or not there is a cold spell here in Arizona today....
Tpbm sings Karaoke....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

haha   never...False  false  false


TPBM  is  haveing  lunch


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

False 

TPBM  is higher than a hen on a pump handle


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

True... thats one hell of a set of Binoculars you got there  

TPBM  just took their hat off


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

True

TPBM   just  hit  they  Bong


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

True

and  again:bong:


TPBM  is  makeing  Dinner


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2009)

True Just hit it agaain

TPMB has 1 rolled and ready


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 28, 2009)

nope...  already half smoked!

TPBM is taking a dump.   I'm glad I'm not below him/her...:laugh:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

hahaha...  False

TPBM just did tho


----------



## Amateur Grower (Oct 28, 2009)

False-but i need to!

TPBM had a bad day at work.

AG


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

Fase...but wifey did, thats even worse 

TPBM  wore long sleaves today


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2009)

True

TPBM spend some $ today


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

False...  smoked all day

TPBM  just woke up


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 28, 2009)

False...I have been awake for 12 hours.
TPBM is watching the World Series?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

True.....  

TPBM  had a head ache today


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

False--thank Goodness!

TPBM needs new glasses


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

True

TPBM is watching sports


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

AKKKK! Gaggggg! NOOOOOOOO, false. 

TPBM needs to clean out their bong


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

True looks like pond water

TPBM  is dressing up for haloween


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

TRUE! I do up Halloween big time, having grown up in the country where we never had any trick or treaters. 

TPBM is very happy with this year's harvest


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

True

TPBM likes to fish


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

TRUE! I loooove to fish!

TPBM has a cold.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2009)

False, knock on wood.

TPBM would rather be somewhere else.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2009)

False got everybody where I want them to me

TPBM is cloning tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2009)

False-

TPBM is sleeping tonight


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2009)

True...not yet but soon...hve a flight to Houston in the am

TPBM has a facebook account...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2009)

False- did but removed it last week.

TPBM has a TV on.


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2009)

False....just the monitor...

TPBM likes spicy food...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2009)

True!!!

TPBM is on a laptop.


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2009)

False....I am lucky the inlaws hve a pc...

TPBM has ridden a horse...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

True

TPBM has ridden an elephant


----------



## Locked (Oct 29, 2009)

False....I'm not a chubby chaser...... 

TPBM went to college....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

True

TPBM hated school


----------



## Locked (Oct 29, 2009)

False....I am a nerd at heart....

TPBM loves chili...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

True-

TPBM loves thai food


----------



## Locked (Oct 29, 2009)

So True....

TPBM has to get off the computer now because the inlaws said so....(Goodnight SM... I will be in your state in the am)


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

Have a safe trip!!

False.

TPBM's fav color is green


----------



## Locked (Oct 29, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Have a safe trip!!
> 
> False.
> 
> TPBM's fav color is green



True....

Tpbm is addicted to MP....


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 29, 2009)

VERY true!

TPBM prefers a bowl to a vape.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

True!!

TPBM has several nice pipes in their collection.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 29, 2009)

False, but she has one very nice Vape in her collection!

TPBM loves peanut butter


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 29, 2009)

TRUE!  Yes I DO...  Delicious!

TPBM doesn't think much of sauer kraut...


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 29, 2009)

True that, true that... I much prefer onions and peppers!

TPBM rarely wears underwear...


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 29, 2009)

False. ROFL...

TPBM needs to clean the refrigerator


----------



## tcbud (Oct 29, 2009)

false

TPBM Hates Yahoo!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2009)

false


TPBM has just got done eating a donut


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

False, but bring me one ducky.  

TPBM just got up.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2009)

False

TPBM is headed to the Vet


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

false

tpbm is headed to the bathroom


----------



## IRISH (Oct 29, 2009)

false .

tpbm is mad about something


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

False  (cheer up Irish )

TPBM is getting hungry.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 29, 2009)

false. cant eat when po'ed...

tpbm wants to get away.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2009)

*That would be TRUE as i'm always trying to get away. :hubba: *

*TPBM woke up this morning with a stinky finger from a scratchy butt  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2009)

False..:rofl:

TPBM   is  getting  ready  to  go  shopping


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

False- did that yesterday..which reminds me, I need to get the pot roast started.

TPBM needs another drink.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2009)

True just had first of the day

TPBM has nowhere to go and all day to get there


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

False-

TPBM just ate a sandwich.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 29, 2009)

Fase ...  homade chilli

TPBM  just smoked a J


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

False-

TPBM is feeling light-headed anyways.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 29, 2009)

Fase 

TPBM  needs a good spankin


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

True- could always use a good one.  

TPBM is coughing.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 29, 2009)

True  big rip

TPBM  is ready for a vacation


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

True!!!  

TPBM has a window open.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 29, 2009)

False...it's foggy and raining

TPBM  is thinking about Halloween


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

True- and pissed off that the squirrels for eating my kids jack-o-lanterns.

TPBM is too gullable


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 29, 2009)

False...I lead not follow 

TPBM is going to watch Survivor tonight!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2009)

TRUE

TPBM hopes Russel gets tossed.


----------



## Locked (Oct 29, 2009)

False...I don't even know who Russell is...

TPBM is some where sunny...(unlike me in rainy Houston)


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 29, 2009)

True  in Cal

TPBM  cant wait to get home


----------



## Locked (Oct 29, 2009)

TRUE TRUE TRUE!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM chews tobacco..........


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

False- ick!!

TPBM has red eyes.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

False....SM...I am not really a Hamster............god

Tpbm likes country music....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

False, ick.  

TPBM loves cheeseburgers.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

Mmmmm...very true indeed...

TPBM shld be asleep right now...


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 30, 2009)

True. Too true...

TPBM is thinking about what _they're _going to say about the person below _them_......


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 30, 2009)

True!

TPBM has crumbs in the keyboard.


----------



## Amber Dog (Oct 30, 2009)

False, dog hair
TPBM smokes the reefer


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

True but not this week unfortunately....

TPBM is a Lady Gaga fan....


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 30, 2009)

False. Well, sorta--she's unique, isn't she?

TPBM in really into photography


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

true      well  i  try



TPBM  is  about  to  Party!!!!!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 30, 2009)

TRUE! Heading out soon to a local casino for all-you-can-eat crab night. Definitely party time!

TPBM ate chili for dinner.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

False...Burritos  thou


TPBM   is  HIGH


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 30, 2009)

False. Soon, though.

TPBM has secrets in the shed


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2009)

True 

TPBM has sticky finger from trimming


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 30, 2009)

False, but don't I WISH?

TPBM likes chick flicks.


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Oct 30, 2009)

True and False, depends of the flick...

TPBM still doesn't know what they're gonna do for Halloween.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2009)

True, and I don't really care.    Maybe I'll just hand candy out.
.
TPBM has had a broken heart


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 31, 2009)

VERY true. But thankfully, it's now mended, and I treasure the scars left behind. They remind me I'm alive. 

TPBM is NOT going to hand out candy on Halloween


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

True....it wld be creepy if I did that from my hotel room in Houston....

TPBM is a vegetarian....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

False-

TPBM is missing some loved ones.


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

True....can't wait to scratch their furry lil bellies....

TPBM loves a good scary movie....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

True, but only if someones next to me that I can scare.  

TPBM doesnt like the beer they just bought.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 31, 2009)

False...I am drinking a glass Domaine Serene Pinot Noir from Oregon 
TPBM...is about to smoke something special they harvesed last month


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

False....I hve nothing to smoke at the moment....

TPBM remembers Magilla gorilla


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

False..what the heck is that?  

TPBM is craving a cheeseburger


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 31, 2009)

True...the little purple gorilla in the window...OOOGEEE was the little girl 
TPBM...love to eat pizza?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

True...hahaha beat ucan.  

TPBM had to settle.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 31, 2009)

False...settle for what 

TPBM...has crotch pheasants??


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

My friend google says it's A person who incessantly stares at another's crotch, or seems generally obsessed with crotch....so FALSE....

TPBM likes peanut butter...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

True, and what the hell is crotch phesants?

TPBM has red eyes.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 31, 2009)

True...red eyes are good(where did you get that definition of Crotch Pheasants )

TPBM...is confused


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> True, and what the hell is crotch phesants?





			
				UCanDoIt said:
			
		

> (where did you get that definition of Crotch Pheasants )
> 
> TPBM...is confused



According to google...hxxp://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crotch%20pheasant  1st definition....

False....

TPBM has a cold...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2009)

False-

TPBM is missing a loved one


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2009)

True


TPBM has green eyes


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 31, 2009)

true....well mostly red

TPBM likes to build sand castles.....going to the beach, gotta love fla.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 31, 2009)

False would rather Scuba dive when around the ocean

TPBM is gonna Do bong hits and watch it rain all day


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

False...sunny here in Houston, I hve no weed, and I am going to a wedding....

TPBM loves seafood....


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 31, 2009)

TRUE! And last night hubby and I went to an "all-you-can-eat" crab nite at a local casino. They didn't make any money on me. 

TPBM is excited about seeing all the Goblins and Ghosties come around tonight


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 31, 2009)

*false they have all been and gone ..


tpbm is making MJ edibles *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

False...does  Bubble  hash  count?


TPBM  is  about to  be  scared!!!!


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

False... I don't do scared...unless my wife tells me she is late for her friend Flo... 

TPBM hates weddings....


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 31, 2009)

TRUE. 

TPBM actually had some trick or treaters tonight. 6:07, not a goblin in sight...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

False---

TPBM likes spicy food


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

False getting ready to eat supper

TPBM wants to head south for winter


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

(You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to multifarious again.:giggle:   )

False

TPBM has cold hands


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

True want help me warm them:hubba:

TPBM has 2:tokie: rolled incase company comes by at all times


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

False (and only if u ask nicely ozzman ..lol)

TPBM needs to change a light bulb.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

False check the whole house before answering

TPBM wants a new grow room


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

False- I want a new bathroom complete with hot pink toilet and matching 3 person tub.  :rofl: 

The person below me isnt wearing any socks.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

True wrong # from Texas:rant: thought it was my :heart:

THBM is filling their :bong1: with snow


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

False

TPBM is sleepy and thinking about a nap.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

True zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

TPBM is having a Wake N' Bake :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

False-

TPBM is about to have lunch.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

True Patotoe Soup and grilled cheese

TPBM needs to change strains they are getting use to the strain they are smoking


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

true.

tpbm needs to do some cleaning up.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

true 

TPBM is looking at seed catologs for their veg garden this year


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

False-  catalogs for cooking ware.  

TPBMs house smells like animals live there.  :giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

True, but I have been called worst :hubba:


TPBM wishes the snow would melt


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

False-got pecan pie for munchies

TPBM- is bumming for a bud


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

false

TPBM Has been smoking weed and drinking beer all day long


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

Absolutely true!

TPBM is craving sweets (thanks guys.  )


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2010)

False-

TPBM usually smokes alone and appreciates when they have tokin company.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2010)

true but they never have any good smoke

TPBM is half way to there and back


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2010)

False- wish I was.  

TPBM needs a vacation.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 27, 2010)

false

tpbm likes battleships


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

true :ciao: bud.uncle are you out the dog house yet?

TPBM has new lights to hang


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 27, 2010)

false

old lamps may come outa retirement soon

tpbm knows that only dogs stay in dog houses


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

true unless it has cable

TPBM is ready for a steak and egg breakfast


----------



## Stix (Jan 27, 2010)

False

cooking dinner

tpbm likes home made soup


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

true

TPBM needs a new shower head


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

False

TPBM hates jelly with seeds in it.


----------



## madpup (Jan 27, 2010)

false

tpbm had grits this morning


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

false I was out

TPBM needs a new bowl


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2010)

True

TPBM just crawled outta bed.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

false I'm like the sun been up for hours

TPBM is :confused2: and needs a good daze


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2010)

true

tpbm needs to get their butt to the grocery store, or its ramen noodles for dinner.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 27, 2010)

false house is full of food I am blessed..

TPBM loves watching dog agility shows...doggy olympics.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

False having a deer roast with patotoes and carrots 

TPBM has to wash dishes before they can eat dinner


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> false house is full of food I am blessed..
> 
> TPBM loves watching dog agility shows...doggy olympics.


 
true :confused2: why do they put muzzles on the Jack Russells and not other dog


TPBM needs another dog


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2010)

FALSE!  1 great pyr and 1 weenie is plenty!

TPBM cant decide between ribeye steaks or fried shrimp.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

False Deer roast ready just smoking a couple to get the digestive juices flowing

TPBM wants a bowl of fresh homemade ice cream with blackberries


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 28, 2010)

not right now ozzy
save me some
tpbm, got up late and is running round like a headless chicken


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2010)

false don't have to get up this week bro doing the chours

TPBM has to buy dog toys tomorrow


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2010)

false

tpbm is feeling perturbed


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 28, 2010)

True
TPBM needs a hug


----------



## ishnish (Jan 28, 2010)

True.
TPBM is in process of wake'n'bake


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2010)

False

TPBM would rather go back to bed.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 28, 2010)

TRUE !

TPBM is wearing flip flops


----------



## ishnish (Jan 28, 2010)

False. (I hate flip flops!)

TPBM has an itch on their forehead


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2010)

False

TPBM is missing a lost loved one.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2010)

false 

TPBM needs to have a yard sell


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 28, 2010)

True

TPBM drives a truck


----------



## ishnish (Jan 28, 2010)

True!   '91 chevy S-10 2WD!

TPBM is going to class early today..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2010)

False- but I still have lots to learn.

TPBM is trying to suck it up.


----------



## ishnish (Jan 28, 2010)

False- unless your referring to the bong rip I just had..

TPBM is wearing something Green


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2010)

False- blue jammies.  Matches my mood.

TPBM has seen better days.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

False- Target

TPBM isnt fully clothed.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2010)

False no socks:doh:  no wonder my toes are cold

TPBM need a change of view


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

True-  something bigger and better then what I see here.  :hubba: 

TPBM has a cracked windshield.


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 29, 2010)

False, California car insurance covers cracked windshields..

TPBM has more than a 1/2 pound of buds they grew...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

False- not anymore

TPBM has  a runny nose


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

false


TPBM is going on vacation soon


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 29, 2010)

False

TPBM is wealthy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

Ha!  False.  

TPBM cant stop sneezing


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 29, 2010)

False

TPBM eats sushi


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

false.  

tpbm doesnt feel like cooking


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

true


TPBM is frying eggs


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 29, 2010)

False

TPBM is going on a date tonight


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

false


TPBM is going to workout tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

false

tpbm will be on the internet tonight, shopping.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

false


TPBM will be going to bed early


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

false- never

tpbm will be sleeping in


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

false

TPBM does not have any salt in the house


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

False- but my salt shaker doesnt work anymore.

tpbm is catching a cold.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2010)

false I hope

TPBM is in a get into trouble mood


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

false.  

tpbm is thinking impure thoughts.

:ciao:


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 29, 2010)

True Im always thinking impure thoughts

TPBM is naked...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2010)

false 

TPBM has 3 porn windows running at the same time


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

true- spying on me ozzy?  

:rofl: 


tpbm needs warming up

LOL


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2010)

true and look out the backfront window SM

TPBM is lost looking for the corner of a round room


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

false

tpbm needs a kleenix


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2010)

false

TPBM needs to get in a steam room and clear their head


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

true prpbably-- tho its not stuffy- its running out just fine.  

tpbm just lost their appetite


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 29, 2010)

False i just smoked a gram of hash out of a bong

TPBM wants some ice cream


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2010)

False

tpbm fancys a margarita


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

false

TPBM is eating magic brownies


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

false 

TPBM is getting their outdoor grow planed


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

False- with I was.

TPBM is having italian for dinner.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

false

TPBM has a dry mouth


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

True- eating ritz crackers.  

TPBM could use a drink.

LOL


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

False just poured a cup of coffee

TPBM needs a new hairdo


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

false


TPBM has been dreaming of going on a balloon trip


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

False-

TPBM has been dreaming of a trip.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

true for years want to cross Africa

TPBM has flown in a powered parachute


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

False     I have in a powered airplane tho.   

TPBM needs a shower.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

False took 1 at 7:30 this morn

TPBM has to go to the store


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

false

TPBM is floating away


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

true it's just my nature

TPBM has to go to the store now their lighter is starting to not light


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

False- always keep a nice supply of flamage at my house.  

TPBM needs drives a blue automobile.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 31, 2010)

False - I've got 5 and none are blue..

TPBM would have a uni-brow growing across their forehead if tweezers had never been invented


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

False 
TPBM has to get dressed for company


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

True- well- goin out with company..

TPBM hates lima beans


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 31, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> True- well- goin out with company..
> 
> TPBM hates lima beans




False

TPBM is drunk like I am....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

False Haven't started drinking today

TPBM needs to get in gear to go


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

false


TPBM is high


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

TRUE normal state of mind

TPBM wants a candy bar


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

False

TPBM has a bunch of candy bars


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 31, 2010)

False

TPBM drinks imported beer


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 31, 2010)

true. Grolsch at the moment.
TPBM has a huge crush on a coworker


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 31, 2010)

False

TPBM has a fire going in the fireplace


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

true coal stove with a dog on guard

TPBM just rolled up a :tokie:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 31, 2010)

False. (I wish true)

TPBM has a bird


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

false flip a few though 

TPBM hate to drive the speed limit


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 31, 2010)

True

TPBM loves to wear jeans


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

True!!  90% Tomboy here.  

TPBM is enjoying a cold beer.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

False a ice cold shot of Moonshine

TPBM don't know why I had to EDIT this post


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

True...do tell.  

TPBM doesn't like mayonaise.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 1, 2010)

True. Especially as hair conditioner. Gag

TPBM wishes they had hot, spicy chickenwings to eat right now


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

True- but wasnt thinking about it til you said something.  

TPBM needs another drink.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

true of water or maybe some tea

TPBM loves to swim


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

True, esp in the ocean.

TPBM doesnt wear any jewelry.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2010)

true never have

TPBM need to get some new sunglasses


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

false I have like 3 pairs

TPBM  hates dark chococlate


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2010)

False 

TPBM want to play in the snow


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

True I LOVE SLEDDING!

TPBM loves camping


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2010)

true been known to hit the woods for weeks

TPBM needs some sleep


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

False I napped earlier and staying up to chill while I have the house and tv to myself!


TPBM likes to gossip


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

True.  

TPBM is losing their hair.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

false

TPBM Is thinking of taking a nap


----------



## Qman (Feb 1, 2010)

False - just woke up

TPBM is allergic to nuts


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

false


TPBM is having lunch


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 1, 2010)

False. 
TPBM has an appointment today


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

false


TPBM is suppose to be working but is doing a call in


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 1, 2010)

False

TPBM has a pot of coffee on


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

False

TPBM has read the book and/or seen the movie cloudy w/ a chance of meatballs


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 1, 2010)

False. 

TPBM loves tacos


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

True

TPBM is feeling very secure.


----------



## Qman (Feb 1, 2010)

True

TPBM hasn't seen Avatar yet


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

True

TPBM is jammin some cool tunes.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 1, 2010)

False. 

TPBM has a leather coat


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

False

TPBM is lucky at life


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmmmmmm.., considering skipping this one
true.  Depends on what you call lucky. I have an amazing family so yeah, TRUE

TPBM likes to go for scenic drives


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

True

TPBM steers with their knee.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 1, 2010)

True, :rofl: my Daddy taught me

TPBM sings in the shower


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

True

TPBM smells something yummy.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

False


TPBM is rolling joints for later


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

false but I did just smoke one

TPBM is a picky eater


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

false


TPBM has burnt dinner again


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2010)

false 

TPBM has a loaded bong and 2 joints rolled


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2010)

False



TPBM is planning on getting high tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2010)

True.  1 brownie down the hatch

TPBM has something in their oven.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

False

TPBM is doing their first bong of the day


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2010)

False

TPBM doesnt like olives


----------



## Dahova (Feb 2, 2010)

how does this go?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

False

TPBM is doing bongs right now


----------



## ishnish (Feb 2, 2010)

False.  (steamroller)

TPBM is taking a day off cause they Can.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

True

TPBM is their own boss


----------



## ishnish (Feb 2, 2010)

True

TPBM is thinking about buying new speakers with their tax return..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

false


TPBM has been typing to much and not doing enough bongs


----------



## ishnish (Feb 2, 2010)

True  (but steamrollers)

TPBM grows marijuana...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

I plead the 5th..true



TPBM still has weed from last winters grow


----------



## ishnish (Feb 2, 2010)

False

TPBM has much to learn


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

true

TPBM is getting the munchies


----------



## ishnish (Feb 2, 2010)

true

TPBM might just order pizza


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

false

TPBM like extra sauce and cheese an their pizza


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 2, 2010)

Dahova said:
			
		

> how does this go?


 
go to bottom of page and see last post...then reply true or false if it applies to you..then ask a question of the person below you.. TPBM.. hope that helps.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 2, 2010)

True on the cheese no on the sauce.

TPBM loves playing sports hates watching them on tv


----------



## ishnish (Feb 2, 2010)

True (unless it's football and I have beer)

TPBM is having an afternoon beer


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 2, 2010)

false, its 8 pm


TPBM is about to lay down and watch a movie


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2010)

False- 

TPBM has brown eyes.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

false

TPBM still has the munchies


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

false-

tpbm is losing their hair.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2010)

false


TPBM is just waking up


----------



## ishnish (Feb 3, 2010)

True

TPBM is loading a bowl


----------



## FUM (Feb 3, 2010)

false. i am vaporizing.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

False-

TPBM has seen better days.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2010)

True but seen alot worse

TPBM is able to tie a cherry stem in a knot


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

True- with my tongue.  

TPBM could use a little TLC


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2010)

True. Always ready. Hard to say no when she is ready to go


TPBM need a massage and a bottle


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

True..wish I was a genie.

TPBM bites their nails.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2010)

False with the STUFF I work in, you will be broke of bitting your nails in a day or 2

TPBM needs a foot rub


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

True

TPBM wears mismatched sox


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2010)

false alway but the same ones in white

TPBM just wants to get away


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2010)

True-

TPBM needs to be alone


----------



## SativaWeed (Feb 4, 2010)

true ,and I am
 tpbm wants to wear bermuda shorts


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

False- not my style.

TPBM needs a shave


----------



## SativaWeed (Feb 4, 2010)

True - and that's not all
TPBM has cottonelle mouth


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

False- enjoying my ice water with a splash of juice

TPBM wants a cookie


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 4, 2010)

False-I want Butternut Squash Bisque

TPBM can grow 2oz colas


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

True..outside atleast... 

TPBM thinks heathcliff would kick garfields butt..


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

False

TPBM isn't fully dressed


----------



## ishnish (Feb 4, 2010)

true-  just missing the socks though..

TPBM has lots to do today.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2010)

True I need to take the clones I have been getting around to since Monday

TPBM has to wear slide on shoes cause they can remember how to tie shoe laces in the mornings


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2010)

false

TPBM is eating tacos


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 4, 2010)

False - smoking a J.

TPBM has a headache


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 4, 2010)

True. True.  True. 

TPBM has a cup of tea nearby


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2010)

false

TPBM has drank a bunch of coffee today


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

False- not a coffee fan.

TPBM is flat broke


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2010)

false got 2 pennies in my pocket

TPBM has on new shoes that are killing their little toes


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

false- barefoot

tpbm has a hangnail


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2010)

false Had one when young and will cut the toe/finger off before going thru that pain again

TPBM just made a cup of Hot tea


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2010)

false- ice water in my fav cup.

tpbm is feeling spacy all of the sudden


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 5, 2010)

True- don't like knife hits anymore

TPBM wants to go visit Amsterdam


----------



## ishnish (Feb 5, 2010)

True

TPBM has roman noodles in the cupboard.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2010)

False

TPBM has eaten at Chick Fil A.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 5, 2010)

False 

TPBM is enjoying a Wake'N'Bake


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2010)

False----but feel the brownie kickin in.  

TPBM enjoys their edibles.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 5, 2010)

True but not as much as TPAM^Browniemuncher

TPBM got super muddy today


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 5, 2010)

False-getting dirty is meant for a special place

TPBM- is getting sleepy


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2010)

False, but eyelids are a little heavy.  :joint: 

TPBM just made cookies.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2010)

False eating a bowl of shreaded wheat

TPBM has to walk outside to get high


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2010)

True- or the cold garage.

TPBM is happy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2010)

False

TPBM has good weather on the way


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 6, 2010)

False 1-2 inches of rain..


TPBM  hates the sound of windchimes


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2010)

False-

TPBM prefers mustard over mayonaise


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2010)

true

TPMB just woke up


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2010)

True.    How'd ya guess?

TPBM is wondering whats for lunch.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2010)

False

TPBM has to get dressed up and play nice tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2010)

False, dress down and be mean as hell.  :rofl: 

TPBM just felt a chill.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2010)

True bro just walked in 

TPBM has a hog leg :tokie: they are lighting up


----------



## ishnish (Feb 6, 2010)

false.. but what the hell, i'll get one one anyhow..

TPBM drank too many scotches last night..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2010)

false was into the moonshine

TPBM don't want to go anywhere today but has to


----------



## SativaWeed (Feb 7, 2010)

Nah, already been
 TPBM is watching the superbowl


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 7, 2010)

True but we're not to talk about it 

TPBM don't care one way or the other


----------



## ishnish (Feb 7, 2010)

true

TPBM just got some 5 gallon buckets for a future project..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2010)

false


TPBM is having second thoughts


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

true for the third time

TPBM needs more seeds


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

False

TPBM is watching the rain.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

False bright sun but cold 24* right now

TPBM has mud on their boots


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

True

TPBM has cold hands


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

false just toes

TPBM needs another bong


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

true

tpbm has a dog pestering them


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2010)

true he has his fav toy in his mouth my fingers

TPBM needs to go buy more chew toys


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2010)

False

TPBM is worrying about something.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2010)

false


TPBM is laughing hard


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

True!!!   Ha ha ha ha ha ha...too funny.

TPBM is needing a shower.  But will smoke 1st.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 9, 2010)

TRUE!

TPBM can't wait to get some 5gal DWC into action..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

true


TPBM has stolen the last cookie from a cookie jar


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

False- the last chocolate from the Valentine box.  

TPBM slept in this morning.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

False

TPBM has to go buy soil for cloning


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

False- mine uses batteries  :spit: 

TPBM needs to get their shoes on.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

False not going back outside today

TPBM is getting ready to play with soil


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 16, 2010)

False.  Croc flip flops on...:giggle:
TPBM loves to read mysterys


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 16, 2010)

Ohhh. I'm too slow. :rofl:
true.  I played in soil earlier but not finished yet
TPBM is hungry


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

True for SmokinMom's brownies

TPBM has 2 :tokie: rolled and is get blasted


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol false, babysitting
TPBM is wearing blue jeans


----------



## spaceface (Feb 16, 2010)

False...sweatpants!!
TPBM is building furniture...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

False

TPBM needs to get off the comp and get started


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

True- but dinner can wait.  

TPBM is feeling quite cheerful.


----------



## spaceface (Feb 16, 2010)

False-I'm Hungry TOO!!!
TPBM is having tacos for dinner tonite


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

True- but just changed my mind this instant to froz pizzas.  

TPBM is expecting a phone call.


----------



## spaceface (Feb 16, 2010)

False-expecting some food in ma belly!!!
TPBM smokes an electronic cigarette


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

False- what on earth is that???  

TPBM can spot a ball point pen.


----------



## spaceface (Feb 16, 2010)

TRUE-right in front of me......... (its a cig that gives you your nicotine without all the other carcinogens SmokinMom....healthy alt. to smoking reg cigs...i smoke an e-cig...)

TPBM dosent use a cell phone


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2010)

False- tho I mostly use my iphone for going online.  Dont even know how to check my voice mail, hahaha.  And thanks for filling me in about that type of cig.

TPBM checnged their mind about thats for dinner- for the 3rd time..lol


----------



## spaceface (Feb 16, 2010)

False-made corndogs the first time...lol...with mixed veggies!!!...and no prob on the cig thingy!!!

TPBM-is cooking dinner


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 16, 2010)

False - it's $3.33 taco dinner night at Rosas 

TPBM needs to do some laundry.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

false trying to get in gear to transplant 


TPBM has hot tea and biscuits for a snack


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2010)

False.

TPBM likes sodas in a plastic cup, with lots of ice.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 17, 2010)

False - no ice and straight from the can.

TPBM wears glasses.


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

False-
TPBM has been sick in the last week


----------



## ishnish (Feb 17, 2010)

false-
TPBM has to tutor english as a second language today..


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

False-
TPBM can speak 4 different languages


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2010)

False- can barely speak proper english.  

TPBM is having their lunch.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 17, 2010)

false-  had breakfast an hour ago tho...

TPBM  is loading a glass steamroller and researching stuff..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2010)

False got to buy a new steamroller

TPBM is moving plants to the flowering room today


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2010)

False- but may take the rubber tree plant to my shower for a nice spray down.  

TPBM will be watching TV from Vancouver tonight.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 17, 2010)

True - diggin' on that Zipline and the new snow ....

TPBM is trimming bud this evening.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2010)

False 

TPBM is watching the snow fall again


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2010)

False, but maybe on TV>  

TPBM doesnt feel like cooking.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2010)

True: Friends cookin tonight.

TPBM has never been greensick.


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

False-hurtin rite now!!!
TPBM favorite movie is grandmas boy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2010)

false never hear of it

TPBM is eating a cheeseburger


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

False-was just lookin for somethin to eat...got nada 

TPBM watches sports


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2010)

TRUE!!  

TPBM can appreciate a good beer.


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

False-sorry...dont drink.....

TPBM  likes summer days in a hammock


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

False- 

TPBM is hoping for a summer vacation somewhere.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2010)

true Hoping it ain't State Pen

TPBM has a purple lighter


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 19, 2010)

True

TPBM thinks I'm talking to myself


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

True- are those the voices in your head ozzman?  LOL.

TPBM has eyelids that are gettng heavy.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2010)

false

TPBM is glad it is Friday


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 19, 2010)

false, just another day

THBM likes biscuts and gravy


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

False- biscuits with jelly.  

TPBM just crawled out of bed.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2010)

false


TPBM did not realize mornings existed


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 19, 2010)

false just over before the work is done

TPBM needs another :bong1: before going back to work


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

False- treating myself later on.

TPBM needs a bath


----------



## Locked (Feb 19, 2010)

False...I only do showers

TPBM wants Chinese food for dinner tonight...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

True-   delivery here I come..love general tso's chicken.

TPBM needs a shower.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2010)

True-big..big..party tonight


TPBM is thinking of cleaning the house


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

True- just thinking tho- no process made.  

TPBM is expecting company later.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 19, 2010)

false-

TPBM lost ten bucks at a poker game last night..


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2010)

False- 

TPBM has played strip poker before and won.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 19, 2010)

false- played but didn't win..

TPBM needs to get in the shower


----------



## User (Feb 19, 2010)

not true

the person below me hears the rain outside


----------



## spaceface (Feb 19, 2010)

false-nothing but snow by me

TPBM is going shopping today


----------



## TexasMonster (Feb 19, 2010)

False, I go shopping about once every 6 weeks or so.

TPBM will grow tomatoes this year.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 19, 2010)

hopefully, cant really say true or false to that just yet....

TPBM is contemplating a new micro-grow experiment...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

False, but Ive read one here.

TPBM's house reaks of pot.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2010)

:doh: but I :heart: the smell:aok:

TPBM has not tried a "Firecracker/Dynomite"


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

True I think not quite sure what that is..


TPBM  is allergic to bee stings.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

False. 

TPBM is allergic to poison ivy.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Feb 20, 2010)

false the stuff never bothered me, trick is do not scratch it EVER
TPBM neeeds Summer bad


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

True!!!

TPBM has cold feet and should put some socks on.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

false my socks are on!


TPBM  loves blowing bubbles with gum.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

True

TPBM has a cold drink within reach.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2010)

True :shocked: non-alcoholic 

TPBM is going the the store tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

False- watching olympics.

TPBM needs another beer.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2010)

False just got Back and popped the top on 1

TPBM would kill theirselfs on skis on flat grown


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

True

TPBM wouldnt survive a short track


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2010)

True but I could be a master of the breakyourneckers

TPBM Is ingesting their meds tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2010)

False, smoking joints in the house...lol

TPBM is about to watch a race.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi SMOM how u been ? missed u alot but  now im back for good i hope.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2010)

False

TPBM wants some bling under their name.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2010)

False 

TPBM is :confused2: like me


----------



## ishnish (Feb 22, 2010)

True, that was yesterdays breakfast!!

TPBM ate asfault last night


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 23, 2010)

true, my girlfriends nickname is asfault  lol

tpbm likes to go fishing


----------



## ishnish (Feb 23, 2010)

(Lol)
True, as long as I got some whiskey or scotch!

TBPM is having chili dogs tonight!


----------



## ishnish (Feb 23, 2010)

half true-   its half bud / half bowl resin

tpbm is stuffed and ready to start a chemical war with methane..


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 24, 2010)

false but ohhhh sometimes i wish  lmao  jk 

tpbm has been up for days


----------



## ishnish (Feb 24, 2010)

false-  just had a good solid 8 hours.

TPBM is having soup for lunch


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2010)

False had soup and grilled cheese for Dinner

TPBM needs to hear for Mom


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2010)

*false 


tpbm cannot decide what to order for dinner *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2010)

False got a deer roast in the crock pot

TPBM has a lead foot when driving without a buzz


----------



## SativaWeed (Feb 24, 2010)

True! Rushing home to my stash!

TPBM now knows i just farted


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 25, 2010)

true  peeeew  sure do  

tpbm had lucky charms for breakfast


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 25, 2010)

*false .. egg bacon and cheese bagel



tpbm is oing to roll a joint  *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 25, 2010)

False lighting 1 to :48:

TPBM has to scrap ice off the sidewalks


----------



## ishnish (Feb 25, 2010)

false-  it's a foot of snow...
TPBM wants biscuits and gravy!  NoW!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 25, 2010)

true - wake me up at 4am with some biscuits and i aint mad

tpbm wants a cigarette


----------



## ishnish (Feb 25, 2010)

false, just had one.

TPBM uses a honey bucket


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 25, 2010)

false, i dont know what a honey bucket is

tpbm knows what a honey bucket is


----------



## ishnish (Mar 15, 2010)

True-  imagine a life with no plumbing...  

TPBM hasn't looked at this thread in over two weeks..
:48:


----------



## Graywolf (Mar 17, 2010)

ishnish said:
			
		

> True- imagine a life with no plumbing...
> 
> TPBM hasn't looked at this thread in over two weeks..
> :48:


 
Ummmm, I have never seen it before............

TSBM bays at the full moon


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

Nay, what does it mean to 'bay'?

TPBM is smoking right now


----------



## nova564t (Feb 10, 2011)

False but im gettin ready to roll one up.

TPBM is on the forum at work, not getting anything done!!


----------



## niteshft (Feb 10, 2011)

False, I'm retired.

TPBM has a redneck as a nieghbor.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 10, 2011)

False, but I wish I did.  They're a nice people.

TPBM can't wait to move and get a new grow going..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 10, 2011)

true on the move just started a new grow

TPBM just fired up a joint and poured a shot


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2011)

False

joint yes, shot no.  unless corona counts.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 10, 2011)

TPAM forgot TPBM 


TPBM is :confused2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2011)

woops yea i did...been a while.  ha ha.

tpbm has all their hair.


----------



## trailertrash (Feb 10, 2011)

false  fell into the snake river in the spring (very hi water)

 The person below me would smoke out with larry the cable guy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2011)

Nope.  Ick.

TPBM is left handed.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 10, 2011)

true the jury is still out on me being in my right mind tho

TPBM is writing a how not to cook book


----------



## trailertrash (Feb 10, 2011)

true , I hate the water.

The person below me would smoke out with larry the cable guy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 10, 2011)

not again he gets the joint wet


TPBM has a cold


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2011)

Nope, but it is quite cold outside.

TPBM has AC/Dc cds.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 10, 2011)

Albums too

TPBM likes to walk in the snow backwards


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2011)

Umm no.  I'd break an ankle.

TPBM

has a pet dog


----------



## nova564t (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes I have 2
Tpbm drives a sensible car


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 11, 2011)

depends on what u call sensible, saturn vue

Tpbm wants to send me all the bud they grow


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 11, 2011)

if I could I would,waiting to harvest                                                                                                                                                                                                        TPBM is packin a bowl of some dank


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2011)

False rolling a couple :tokie: tho

TPBM is making beef stew


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 11, 2011)

nope bout to go eat some crab

tpbm has a 2 foot steam roller


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2011)

false but 2 weeks ago it would have been true glass steamrollers and cast don't work together too good

TPBM is dazed and confused daily


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2011)

True, always.

The person below me is in a crappy mood.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2011)

false and even better now that your back around

TPBM thinks I'm nuts


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2011)

Nuts is an understatement.  

TPBM

Sleeps on the left side of the bed.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 12, 2011)

Nope I'm on the right.

TPBM owns more than one bong!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2011)

true and there all dirty right now

TPBM is growing femmed seeds right now


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2011)

false.  but i am indeed female..

tpbm is having dinner out of a can tonight.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2011)

true more or less straight moonshine and :tokie:


TPBM is dreading cooking tonight


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2011)

false got to eat so I can drink more without a headache

TPBM has bong breath


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2011)

false, smells like cherry after a losenge.  

tpbm has mismatching socks on.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2011)

nope barefooted as usual

TPBM needs a shave


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2011)

false.  baby smooth

tpbm can spot a fly swatter :O


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2011)

nope don't get flys in the house since I hung up CDs outside the doors

TPBM is getting ready to hit the showers


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2011)

false, squeaky cleen

tpbm is feeling lazy


----------



## Marsrover1 (Feb 12, 2011)

true havent had a day off in 14 days

TPBM smokes WAYYYYY to much WEED 

hiya mom long time no see


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2011)

false never smoke enough

TPBM needs to roll a joint


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi mars.  

false, you should see my cute new pipe!!

tpbm has a tv on


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2011)

True just started soaking Riot's Blackberry today

TPBM has more plans than they have time to complete


----------



## ishnish (Feb 14, 2011)

True.  when I find my pheno..   i'm all clones..  :hubba:

TPBM enjoys a good IPA.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2011)

True

Tpbm could use a nap


----------



## Jericho (Feb 14, 2011)

True, its getting late. 

tpbm has the munches


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 15, 2011)

true,fixxen some sausage and eggs        tpbm is smoking some sour deisel


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn, I wish

About to get outta bed and get ready for work.  Bleh.

Tpbm wishes they could retire.


----------



## Dewayne (Feb 15, 2011)

well, True! but it's all good, today is my day off!!

Tpbm wishes they could have a cookie!


----------



## ishnish (Feb 15, 2011)

False-  Unless it's baked with MJ butter, then in that case, True. :huba:

TPBM enjoyed some waffles in the last 48 hours..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2011)

True Blueberrys

TPBM needs more grow room


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2011)

Half true Super high but belly full

TPBM has do Idea what the question to ask?


----------



## dekgib (Feb 16, 2011)

false my belly is empty and im not hi


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2011)

False, mine is.  Valentines chocklate and a nice mellow buzz.

TPBM is listening to music on the computer.


----------



## Locked (Feb 18, 2011)

True...eating lunch in my big brown truck right now....

Tpbm is into yoga....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2011)

False, but I do meditate.

TPBM played hooky from work.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 18, 2011)

false, the sons a beaches terminated me last year... 

TPBM has a headache and is smoking a joint to get rid of it


----------



## Jericho (Feb 18, 2011)

True, Your good. 

TPBM enjoys cooking while high


----------



## nova564t (Feb 18, 2011)

No, but I do enjoy getting high while cooking.

TPBM has a kickass grow journal!


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 18, 2011)

False, the wife won't let me take pics of my plants n put em online, even though I've got some doozies I'd love to show!

TPBM already munched down all their valentines day candy...


----------



## Irish (Feb 18, 2011)

false, i have several boxes,

TPBM is waiting on thier hash to dry...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2011)

False out for a few weeks:cry:

TPBM need to get up and cook if they're going to eat tonight


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 18, 2011)

True, and I am starrrrrvin, but cookin sounds like work. I might just cook up the number to a pizza joint. Then enjoy pizza and a joint...

TPBM is too high to measure out nutes right now


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2011)

True That a first thing in the morning chore

TPBM is going out to the Bar


----------



## nova564t (Feb 19, 2011)

No I'm drinkin at home with friends tonight

TPBM doesn't drink.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 19, 2011)

True, Never drink alcohol. 

TPBM has the day off today


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2011)

True.  Miss me?  

Tpbm has sunny, warm weather outside.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 19, 2011)

False, drizzly and cool.  Clouds covering the sun...

TPBM hasn't eaten any breakfast yet


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2011)

False, unless chocolate counts.  

TPBM is craving tacos..


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2011)

false, havent gone anywhere.

tpbm needs a shave.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2011)

True  -  how'd you know?   

TPBM doesnt care much for hippies.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 19, 2011)

False most are good ppl

TPBM is ready for a hot hot hot shower


----------



## nova564t (Feb 28, 2011)

False, I dont have job to be late for.

TPBM does not live in the U.S.A.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2011)

True.  I'm from Venus.  

Tpbm is MPing on their phone right now.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2011)

False.  I have better things to lust over.

Tpbm slept like crux last night.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 2, 2011)

False
Tpbm is sleepy


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 24, 2011)

False, midday 

TPBM is relaxing this fine spring day


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2011)

True

Off work and just popped open a cold Corona and added a nice slice of lime.  

TPBM sometimes doesnt remember things very well...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 25, 2011)

what????


TPBM  is makeing Eggs for breakfast


----------



## cubby (Mar 25, 2011)

False, I'm making Bacon and fried potatos
.
.
TPBM, lost thier lighter....AGAIN!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 25, 2011)

True....


TPBM....doesnt wanna go work


----------



## Jericho (Mar 25, 2011)

True, Off with a chest infection. 

TPBM has/had high hopes for today.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 25, 2011)

:hitchair:..that would be false


PBM gonna get ripped


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2011)

YES! How did you know?
PBM is going to get ripped using a bong


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2011)

False, it broke a month ago.  

Tpbm doesn't know how to swim.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2011)

False

Tpbm likes lots of ketchup on their fries


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2011)

yes, kinda

tpbm likes their coffee black


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 26, 2011)

false...Hazlenut must be added

TPBM...Likes :bong: with they coffee


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2011)

False..  Gotta be diet dr pepper

Tpbm is enjoying good weather


----------



## EDGY (Mar 26, 2011)

False... Still waiting for it!
Tpbm hates Diet ANYTHING!!!


----------



## cubby (Mar 27, 2011)

True
TPBM dances to the music in thier head.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2011)

False...maybe the voices

TPBM..Had a Great time last night


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 27, 2011)

False. I have the flu.  been on couch for 3 days

TPBM loves to rip joints


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

False, I love to smoke them, when they rip kinda pisses me off... 

PBM - LOVES  CRACK!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 27, 2011)

False never smoked the ****

TPBM needs a new camera


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

True - Been borrowin a buddies

TPBM - Loves to smell there own farts.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2011)

:rofl:   you sound like a sick turd man:spit:


TPM  is going to Church


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

AH HA! U didnt say false!!!! Fart smeller....


 FALSE - NO church for me.

TPBM - Is going to throw there little puppy off a cliff


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 27, 2011)

False. I WOULD NEVER!


TPBM loves the sausage :hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 27, 2011)

False bacon for me

TPBM has cold feet after walking barefooted in the snow


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 27, 2011)

False. I have hairy sasquatch feet meant for frollicking and clod hopping.


TPBM Needs to check their pH


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

False - Done and done

TPBM Laughs when they fart in the bath tub making those tiny little bubbles also trying to get a sniff when it hits the surface.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2011)

:rofl:

sniff sniff...


TPBM  is about to make dinner


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 27, 2011)

false lunch

TPBM just rolled a fatty


----------



## cubby (Mar 27, 2011)

False, hittin' the bong and cookin' some bone in rib eyes.
.
TPBM is looking at his dog and saying "I wish I could do that".


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 27, 2011)

wow. I have bad insomnia...



TPBM is also amazed


----------



## EDGY (Mar 28, 2011)

False - that would be "amaz-ING"
TPBM - would probably not agree!!    lol


----------



## Her Royal Highness (May 1, 2011)

true it bits.

under is a flute i cant play can u?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 1, 2011)

true

tPBM  is going to work in the yard


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 1, 2011)

NO yard work for me 

tpbm just sharted......


----------



## bud.uncle (May 1, 2011)

no way jose

tpbm has not checked there email...........................!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 1, 2011)

True forgot the password yrs ago

TPBM is almost to :stoned: to type


----------



## bud.uncle (May 1, 2011)

correcta mundo ozzman

tpbm can sleep it off


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2011)

Yeseree bu!

Tpbm needs to floss


----------



## MosesPMG (May 1, 2011)

True its almost bedtime 

tpbm has run out of eye drops


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 1, 2011)

false don't use them

TPBM is ready for friday to get here


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2011)

False

Tpbm is missing


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2011)

False just lost

TPBM has bad hair on their good days


----------



## MosesPMG (May 2, 2011)

TRUE I hate my hair, it never looks good

tpbm  has a fatty, ready to spark when the moment is right


----------



## EDGY (May 2, 2011)

TRUE TRUE TRUE!!!

TPBM is gonna tellme how THEY did it!!! .....please...


----------



## bud.uncle (May 3, 2011)

False 

but

H1N1

had a lot to do with it

Tpbm prefers joints


----------



## MosesPMG (May 3, 2011)

False they are actually my least favorite

tpbm could use that 'end of the year bonus' now


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2011)

True if only I had one coming

TPBM is tired of setting on the porch watching it rain


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2011)

False I drink my liquer straight

 I always get the hammock by the rollin tray


TPBM likes to go bare foot


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2011)

Yes!


tpbm is out of smoke.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 3, 2011)

not hardly just cut down 3 plants,been curing for 2 weeks....tpbm is givng freebie seeds to everyone on this sight


----------



## Grubbycup (May 3, 2011)

False. Although I would to anyone within my current sight. 

tpbm likes to smoke "chick" weed.


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2011)

What the heck is chick weed? This chick wants to know.

tpbm knows what chick weed is.


----------



## Grubbycup (May 4, 2011)

true, it's the opposite of macho weed.

tpbm watches Glee.


----------



## EDGY (May 4, 2011)

False... I usually watch the world "with glee!!"
TPBM has _already_ heard someone complain about the warm weather...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 4, 2011)

True, myself ncluded, lmfao.

TPbm just had to replace a major appliance.


----------



## Locked (May 4, 2011)

False thank god.....

Tpbm is putting off a trip to the dentist....


----------



## mojavemama (May 4, 2011)

True. Hammy, I told you to stop reading the notes on my refrigerator. 
TPBM wishes they had a better camera.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 5, 2011)

True. All I have now is a digital camera. I need one that also records so I could make some XXX starring myself.  

TPBM...is thinking what after reading my response???


----------



## SmokinMom (May 5, 2011)

True, yes you do dr!  Lmao.

Tpbm is going back to bed.


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2011)

I wish.
The person below me is having coffee.


----------



## Erbal (May 5, 2011)

True, I am curious to see what the commotion was about.

TPBM got their wake n' bake on today.


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2011)

false, almost,not yet.

Yes, Orange wonder what happened to our friend blackskull.

TPBM doesn't want to go to an appointment today.


----------



## EDGY (May 5, 2011)

True - wait..... OK, done - thanks for the reminder!!
TPBM is amazed that this thread is older than their car.


----------



## Grubbycup (May 7, 2011)

False.
My car is older than this thread.

tpbm is in a good mood.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2011)

True I suppose.  It's 4am and I should go to bed though.

Tpbm doesn't drink enough water.


----------



## EDGY (May 14, 2011)

True!!  I never really cared for the taste of the stuff... LOL
TPBM is wondering how the election cycle has started again so soon... sigh


----------



## Badger (May 17, 2011)

False. (I`m in the U.K.  )

The person below me just farted.


----------



## Erbal (May 17, 2011)

False (Not yet today ... )

TPBM has problems with their fingers sticking to everything.


----------



## Badger (May 17, 2011)

False for now but will be sticky again in a hour or so. 

T.P.B.M. can`t decide what to have for dinner....


----------



## yimmy capone (May 19, 2011)

false i have lasanga planned.


TPBM never read any of my post.....


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2011)

False...I remember you.

TPBM also had lasagna.


----------



## Badger (May 20, 2011)

Nope, we had pork chops, roast potatoes, broccoli with a thick rib-sticking gravy.... 

T.P.B.M. likes penguins...


----------



## Erbal (May 21, 2011)

True, I think we should import some to Alaska and save the Polar Bears!

TPBM woke up hungover today.


----------



## mojavemama (May 22, 2011)

Absolutely NOT! But I did vape a whip full with my first cup of java.

TPBM prefers hydro over soil.


----------



## Grubbycup (May 22, 2011)

Indoor true, outdoor false.

TPBM is wearing something blue.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2011)

False
TPBM needs more coffee.


----------



## mojavemama (May 22, 2011)

True, but can't. 12-hour fasting blood test. Drink it for me, Rosebud! I'm trying to put toothpicks under my eyelids to keep them open.
TPBM wishes they could quit smoking cigarettes.


----------



## Erbal (May 22, 2011)

False, I don't smoke tobacco

TPBM is having a great day.


----------



## craterlake (May 23, 2011)

TRUE!! Even though it's raining!

TPBM is Zumba dancing!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 23, 2011)

False back hurting way too bad it's fun to watch tho


TPBM needs a joint and beer


----------



## FourTwenty (May 24, 2011)

true  even though its 3am

TPBM just watered the plants


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2011)

How did you know? You watching me?

TPBM is out of smoke.


----------



## Erbal (May 24, 2011)

True, send me some love!

TPBM won't send any.


----------



## mojavemama (May 24, 2011)

false! Sending Erbal tons of love!

TPBM prefers joints over vaping.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 25, 2011)

False

TPBM has a TV on


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 25, 2011)

True

TPBM is has blonde hair.


----------



## Erbal (May 25, 2011)

True

TPBM likes wasabi flavored peas.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 26, 2011)

False - bleh!

Tpbm is a picky eater


----------



## mojavemama (May 26, 2011)

true

I hate things like ruffled potato chips. Picky Picky Picky! You were looking in my kitchen again, weren't you, Smokin' Mom? 

TPBM is chewing gum right now.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2011)

false, a hang nail, lol.

tpbm is barefoot


----------



## Grubbycup (May 27, 2011)

True

TPBM has a piercing.


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 27, 2011)

True but haven't worn anything in it in a long time.

TPBM is upset that Scotty beat Lauren on American Idol Finale.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2011)

False, don't watch it, but I do wish the bulls beat the heat.

Tpbm overdid it last night


----------



## Erbal (May 27, 2011)

True, I was rocking out on Twilight Princess 

TPBM is also a Zelda fan.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2011)

false

tpbm needs a nap


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2011)

Nope, goin out with the girls

Tpbm would rather stay in


----------



## mojavemama (May 29, 2011)

True

TPBM drinks from the milk carton


----------



## nova564t (May 29, 2011)

True

TPBM is gonna have a couple cocktails today.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2011)

false- had a few too many last night.  what was in that purple drink by the way?  :holysheep:

tpbm needs a suntan


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2011)

True

TPBM uses spray on tanning lotion


----------



## jesuse (May 29, 2011)

false,,,but my wife dose.
tpbm used to drop lots of acid!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2011)

true, well not lots, but not little either, lmao.

tpbm needs to drink more water.


----------



## jesuse (May 30, 2011)

true,,,, i thout this just the other day
tpbm has false teeth


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2011)

Not!
TPBM needs coffee, oh wait that is this person.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2011)

True...I just got a cup

TPBM  is going to BBQ


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2011)

False, I  let the local bbq joint cook it for me last night...

Tpbm can't make up their mind..


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 1, 2011)

False... I smoked one and clear thoughts i had.

Tpbm has no stash.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2011)

false, thank goodness

TPBM is mad at their significant other.


----------



## Erbal (Jun 1, 2011)

false, what significant other?

TPBM is ready to wake n bake


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2011)

:bong:

TPBM  is skipping work


:ciao:  *RoseBud*


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2011)

I should be re-potting my plants, so yes.

TPBM is hungry.

:giggle: :ciao: *4U*~


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2011)

True ..look out McDs...

TPBM...needs a Hug

:heart:


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 2, 2011)

True--Oh, 4u, I always need one of your hugs! 
TBPM got crabs once in a commune in the 70s and still panics each time they feel an itch in the crotch area, causing them to the john with a magnifying glass.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 4, 2011)

false// i wasent even born ,,,im an 80s kid
tpbm has smoked all ther stash and is stressing


----------



## EDGY (Jun 4, 2011)

False - on both accounts!!
TPBM can't even remember what having NO weed feels like!!


----------



## Erbal (Jun 4, 2011)

False - I shall also be re-living it again shortly.

TPBM is going to take a hit off this :bong1:


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 4, 2011)

Close, but not quite true.
I use a vape. But I'm always up for a hit on a handsome bong.

TPBM just bought some new, exciting beans!


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

correct 4 chronic ryder 1 mango ryder and 1 free northern lights.  All fem.

TPBM is a DIY genius


----------



## Badger (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya got that one right..

The stoner below me is gonna fo fishing in the next couple of days.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2011)

Nope

TPBM needs to charge their phone


----------



## jesuse (Jun 19, 2011)

wrong i chareged it yesterday
tpbm has more than 1 partner!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 19, 2011)

true ... for satisfaction
tpbm is thinking in blowing his relationshiop


----------



## Erbal (Jun 19, 2011)

True (blows on his hands) ... done!

TPBM just laughed.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

:banana: True.
TPBM loves pie.


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 19, 2011)

True. Lemon Merangue!
TPBM is going to the High Times Cup in San Francisco next weekend.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Jun 20, 2011)

False...I am on the opposing side of the country
tpbm...is disappointed with current events in the world???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2011)

true

tpbm..is about to eat


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2011)

false

tpbm has lost a few pounds


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2011)

Ummm...false

TPBM talks to themselves.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 28, 2011)

Ummm true, but only when I am working on a project.

TPBM, smells like freshly burned bud.


HomieHogleg


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 28, 2011)

false the buds burning now

TPBM has cold feet


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 28, 2011)

False it is still in the 90s
TPBM drinks beer


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2011)

True...I'm fresh outta limes for my Corona now though.

TPBM feels a headache coming on.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2011)

False- I feel a BIU session coming on

TPBM likes rootbeer floats


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2011)

True:yay:

TPBM  hates to work


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2011)

True...thats why I stayn home 

TPBM  Is about to load a bowl


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2011)

False- I wish!

TPBM is about to start taking out the trash..lol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 29, 2011)

false that was last nights job

TPBM is BIU because its too hot to do anything else


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2011)

True-biu all day long

TPBM biu'ed so much they needed to take a nap.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2011)

:giggle:   just woke.....

TPBM  wants to share in this Wake and Bake:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 29, 2011)

Not waking but Baked and :stoned: is true

TPBM needs to take clones.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2011)

True

TPBM is eating a Popsicle.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2011)

False

Tpbm is wearing minimal clothing.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2011)

true even less now

TPBM would love a snow storm right about now


----------



## EldestChron (Jul 30, 2011)

True, a snow storm right now would be the most bizarre and cool thing I'd probably ever experience.

TPBM is staying up late tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2011)

True- per the norm...

TPBM doesn't like to cook.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2011)

true but I hate missing meals

TPBM is ready for the weather to get back to normal


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2011)

True- ducks are allergic to 94+ temps 

TPBM is thinking of eating some cheese cake


----------



## EldestChron (Jul 30, 2011)

False, Though I do like cheese cake.

TPBM has been thinking about buying/building a new computer.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2011)

False- my 3 yr old computer works great

TPBM is barefoot


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2011)

True- I guess I should get dressed.

TPBM needs a haircut.


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 31, 2011)

false my head is shaved, or at least it is shaved where hair still grows, which aint much.

TPBM uses zig zags


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2011)

false-_Clubs_ no stick

TPBM is running out of _Bic Lighters_


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 31, 2011)

TRUE just did get it to light my :tokie: this morning

TPBM is getting :stoned: on the throne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2011)

False, been there, done that.  

Tpbm overdid last night and is feeling the effects..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 31, 2011)

false just had a couple 

TPBM is ready to hit the pool


----------



## EldestChron (Jul 31, 2011)

False, the weather is crappy. I have no pool .

TPBM has a messy computer room.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 31, 2011)

half true room clean comp desk a mess in a half

TPMB is burning 2 joints right now


----------



## MariahLynn (Jul 31, 2011)

False. I wish!

TPBM is eating hot wings


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 31, 2011)

false fish and tater chips

TPMB is trying to keep from going shopping afterwhile


----------



## MariahLynn (Jul 31, 2011)

False. I have no money to do such things.

TPBM is sniffing his/her fingers


----------



## EldestChron (Jul 31, 2011)

False, I've been abstaining from toking. Aug 15 will be 10 months.

TPBM loves samosas.


----------



## MariahLynn (Aug 1, 2011)

False. I'm actually not sure what that is.

TPBM is drinking Coca Cola


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2011)

False A&W rootbeer

TPBM is rolling one up for a nightcap


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 3, 2011)

False, but considering it.

TPBM just popped one open.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 3, 2011)

true smokinmom   :rofl: 

tpbm is having issues with the new set up


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2011)

True- been up most the night

TPBM is getting a surprise later today


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2011)

False changed the valves and put in a new shower stall wall kit.

TPBM is having a good hair day on a bad day


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2011)

false- just got out of pool and walked into 73f house

TPBM is gonna be grilling dinner outside


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2011)

false- we had salad.

TPBM  has a headache


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 3, 2011)

false 

tpbm is gonna say----:ciao: rosebud


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2011)

True.  Hi Rosie.

Tpbm has green eyes.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2011)

False-blue

TPBM is bumming out


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 4, 2011)

False..burning up

TPBM  is about to go fishing


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2011)

false- raining

TPBM cleans their own fish


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 4, 2011)

true wish it was cool enough to go fishing

TPBM is starting their weekend early


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2011)

True, every day is a weekend when you're unemployed..

Tpbm doesn't feel well.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 5, 2011)

False - just starting my day

TPBM is having eggs and bacon for breakfast


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2011)

I wish, that sounds good.

TPBM is having iced coffee.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 5, 2011)

true had the B&E hrs ago too


TPBM needs to see a ear doctor


----------



## Irish (Aug 5, 2011)

false, no ear infuction here oz. 

tpbm has a sunburn...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2011)

False, I'm staying in in this 110 heat

Tpbm has a crick in their neck


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2011)

True...and imagine that, I messed mine up in January too.  Lol...weird.  Yikes, you following me multi?  

Tpbm has been to the movies.


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 5, 2011)

Truee. Just watched Friends with Benefits.. :O

tpbm owns an Imac


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 5, 2011)

False 

TPBM is wanting some ice cream


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 5, 2011)

True the jello wasn't enough

TPBM is alone in a crowded room


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2011)

False- 

TPBM is drinking with a straw


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2011)

True

tpbm has a jagged nail


----------



## animal454 (Aug 7, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> True
> 
> tpbm has a jagged nail



TRUE

TPBM Received an F in Botany....


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2011)

maybe maybe not

tpbm loves sundays


----------



## 420_Osborn (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes...Football

TPBM is a grow goddess


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2011)

false

tpbm is barefoot


----------



## coloradodreamn (Sep 29, 2011)

ha ha that i am!

TPBM has to BIU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2011)

true 

tpbm has 2 step outside to smoke


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 29, 2011)

True, in most buildings in California at least.


TPBM listens to Alice in Chains.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2011)

True

TPBM could benefit from some cooking lessons


----------



## getnasty (Oct 4, 2011)

True

TPBM is terribly scared of... snakes!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2011)

Very True!!!!!

tpbm needs a refill


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 5, 2011)

False  haven't been in years lol.

Tpbm is hitting the bong right now.:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2011)

true

tpbm wishes they were elsewhere  :spit:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2011)

True

TPBM has soup on their mind


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2011)

Hahaha false, until now..thanks ducky.  

tpbm likes pancakes


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2011)

True

TPBM needs Beano


----------



## getnasty (Oct 5, 2011)

False, lol

TPBM prefers colder weather to warmer weather


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2011)

False...me Bumm gets chilly

TPBM  is Harvesting today


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2011)

um false I think....lmao.

tpbm is skeptical


----------



## getnasty (Oct 5, 2011)

TRUE!

TPBM would like nothing more than to smoke a spliff and pass the heck out right now!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2011)

false

TPBM needs a day of reflection


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2011)

true

tpbm has a monster staring at them


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2011)

True

TPBM really enjoys Halloween


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2011)

true

tpbm has a fuzzy head


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2011)

false

TPBM is sneaking cookies


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 6, 2011)

True shhhhhh  

TPBM likes peanut butter


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2011)

True

TPBM been sneak tokin outside


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 7, 2011)

False (so far).

TPBM picks their nose and eats the boogers.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 9, 2011)

LOL, FALSE FALSE FALSE!

TPBM prefers their beer from a can, not a bottle.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2011)

The person above the person above me bout made me throw up.

False, don't drink beer.
TPBM is cooking a big dinner today.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2011)

False, trimming

TPBM is bonging it up (biu) like it is 1999

:bolt::bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 9, 2011)

True.

TPBM has inadvertantly fried their hair while smoking.



			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> The person above the person above me bout made me throw up.


Well, I wanted to see if anyone would reply "Yes"!  :evil:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, i will.

tpbm is ripping out the outside garden.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, LOLOLOL, i will not fry my hair, but yes i have done it.
we posted at the same time YYZ

tpbm is ripping out their outside garden.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2011)

true and it smells so good


TPBM is full from eating


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 9, 2011)

False

Tpbm is watching football on tv


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2011)

True.... while trimming

TPBM needs to get a pair of micro pruning shears


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2011)

false....only grow sinsemilla

TPBM needs to take a break from trimming


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 9, 2011)

TRUE.... Hands are KILLING ME!!! 2 ladies down so far

TPBM is dreading going to work tomorrow


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2011)

True!

Tpbm has a bad Internet connection


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 10, 2011)

True.

TPBM is hallucinating.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2011)

false

tpbm blew too much $$ today.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 11, 2011)

False.

TPBM takes a long time to wake up in the morning


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2011)

False.  

Tpbm has a bit if a headache.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 11, 2011)

False:  that guy I chopped up wouldn't fit in the crawlspace, so I stored him in the freezer.


TPBM is using a Mac.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 11, 2011)

False, never have.

TPBM needs to smoke something again ...oh, me too.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 11, 2011)

True, it goes without saying.


TPBM's crop is at least 4 feet tall.


----------



## Grownincali420 (Oct 11, 2011)

false, still waiting on seeds.

TPBM just found the wonder years on netflix and is looking for a lighter to light up and enjoy a hefty dose of winnie cooper.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 11, 2011)

false

TPBM has 10 trimmers working long shifts to get the october harvest done


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2011)

True!  Damn I wish!!!

Tpbm smells something good.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 11, 2011)

True, McClelland Raspberries in Cream pipe tobacco.


TPBM likes their steak so rare it twitches.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2011)

False, medium please

Tpbm doesn't like onions


----------



## Grownincali420 (Oct 11, 2011)

false. sauteed onions and mushrooms reign supreme.

TPBM knows the difference between a #2 pencil and all other pencils.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2011)

false

tpbm wished for a different outcome


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 19, 2011)

False, I ran out of birdseed weeks ago. 
TPBM will have 2 medium fries for lunch today.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2011)

Rabbit stew? Is it good?

tpbm is outta smoke.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 19, 2011)

TRUE! 
TPBM will get me ripped!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2011)

of course!

the person  below me annoys easily.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2011)

false

tpbm just stuck their thumb with a sewing needle


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 19, 2011)

false
tpbm has very raunchy feet odor


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2011)

its sewing you numbskull    lmao.

and true...i'll burn after u do that, sure, why not.

tpbm could use a good nights sleep.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2011)

false

tpbm is in need of a shower.  pu.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 19, 2011)

False, just my feet.....

TPBM has read my grow journal and the new pics and posted their thoughts.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 20, 2011)

False, have a stash of trim i havent made into bubble yet

tpbm is about to harvest their outdoor plants


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 21, 2011)

False, only because I only grow indoors.

TPBM saw SmokinMom's new avatar and damn near had a stroke.  
:shocked:   :bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2011)

True

TPBM is thinking what they are gonna fix for dinner


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2011)

False

Tpbm needs to switch that thing out .


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2011)

True

Tpbm is getting a little sleepy


----------



## ishnish (Oct 23, 2011)

False,  only on my third beer.

TPBM is having fun with their new computer..
(AMD QUAD with 6GB DDR3):hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 23, 2011)

false ... still haven't had breakfast.

tpbm is going to smoke a fat one now.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 23, 2011)

False:  hookah rip.

TPBM craves that purple indica.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2011)

True....purple peach


TPBM is going to watch Tele today


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> TPBM is going to watch Tele today



U know it...all day long.  

TPBM is craving chicken wings..


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 23, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> U know it...all day long.
> 
> TPBM is craving chicken wings..


True...always true!

TPBM likes Megadeth and loves Dave Mustaine's hair.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 25, 2011)

false

tpbm is putting off there outdoor harvest a couple days to bring out the colors because of the cold weather.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2011)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> No, this person feels on top of the world today :dancing:
> 
> The person below stays well shaven



:hubba: true

tpbm needs a hot shower

:spit:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2011)

false, stuff will get done, sometime. 

tpbm is looking out the window at a cold, grey, windy day.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 28, 2011)

False...it is night here

TPBM was just eating rice


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2011)

Great idea, thanks Buds Bunny.

tpbm is happy it is friday.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2011)

already did that, it was a fun pot and cake party, just like my mom used to do,,,,,NOT.

tpbm needs to have a hit.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 28, 2011)

True.

TPBM soaks their buds in hash oil before smoking.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 28, 2011)

False, might have to try.

TPBM is harvesting today.


----------



## ishnish (Oct 28, 2011)

false.  bout ten days out...   but i might take a little snip for quality control.. :hubba:

TPBM had to get up early to feed the baby.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 25, 2011)

False


TPBM woke up and rolled a huge fatty before the coffee was even done.


----------



## ishnish (Dec 2, 2011)

False.  but that reminds me...

TPBM is going to get really baked and create a new dish for dinner.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 2, 2011)

true. gonna try making some super bomb fish tacos.
tpbm loves la confidential


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2011)

false
tpbm is planning a trip


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2011)

True and I'm not leaving my house I'm shrooming away:fly:

TPBM is lost in a fog of haze


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 2, 2011)

False.... I've never smoked haze that I know of

TPBM can't swim


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2011)

false I swim great fr a rock:huh:

TPBM has 2 half smoked joints in from of them


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2011)

False

Tpbm has their feet up and is quite comfortible


----------



## ishnish (Dec 3, 2011)

False

TPBM is planning to open a brewery


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 4, 2011)

A little late for that, as my place is a brewery.


TPBM Is smoking a nice Kush Strain.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

false, even better la confidential out of a freshly cleaned bong with ice in the chamber
tpbm drink and smokes at the same time


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds good to me

Tpbm is still trying to find dank


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep,
And I made the pancakes from scratch.
TPBM Needs a good wake and bake.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't remember we just smoked some amnesia.. Lmao.

Tpbm hasn't got a clue


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2011)

True...The older you get the more clueless you get

TPBM is going to be joining the mile high club


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> TPBM is going to be joining the mile high club



  Um no. Lol

Tpbm is craving a cheeseburger


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep,
With Bacon, Cheddar Cheese, mustard, onion and pickles.

TPBM  is still asleep


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 6, 2011)

False

I'm a member of mile high club

tpbm can fly a plane


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 6, 2011)

false flown a powered parachute a few times tho

TPBM is watching the rain fall


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 6, 2011)

True, its been raining for 4 days non stop. 
TPBM is waking up sipping on some coffee enjoying a nice joint of dank!


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 6, 2011)

false...... that was earlier today.

tpbm can juggle


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2011)

FAlse...well maybe a few jobs..:giggle:


TPBM is going to Have Hamburger for Lunch


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 6, 2011)

False Deerburger

TPBM wishes they were hunting


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 6, 2011)

false cause it's never truely over

TPBM needs a nap


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 6, 2011)

true...... except I'm at work

tpbm walks in their sleep


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 6, 2011)

false, as well as I know, But then again.. I'm sleeping... so.. possibly.

TPBM has a fear of spiders that aren't caged or are not aware of


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 6, 2011)

True,
but it is mixed with wet sloppy snow.

TPBM  Has got the munchies.


----------



## Spartan955 (Dec 6, 2011)

False, just finished eating.

tpbm likes to watch Gladiator movies.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2011)

False

Tpbm is having trouble focusing

Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2011)

true, could be the joint

Tpbm is planning a trip


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2011)

true


tpbm has shopping on their mind


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 6, 2011)

true  online shopping....... maybe even a bean order


tpbm  rides a Harley


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2011)

False--sold mine

tpbm is eating cookies


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 7, 2011)

False

TPBM, is craving BACON


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2011)

false

tpbm is happy that it has finally quit raining.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 7, 2011)

false...... we need the rain

tpbm can run a mile in under 7 mins


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

FALSE, lol I wish!
tpbm is so stoned, they looked at the screen for 5 minutes before typing.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 7, 2011)

false...... not at work


tpbm makes post on this forum from work


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 7, 2011)

false never have a internet connection on the backhoe or job site

TPBM is ready for spring so they can start building their house


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2011)

False

tpbm has been counting their buds


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 7, 2011)

false got more buds than fingers and toes

TPBM is watching the snow start falling


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 7, 2011)

False

TPBM is sober atm


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 7, 2011)

False, I am higher than 2 hippies in a high rise.

TPBM wishes they had chosen another career.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2011)

false

tpbm is having a hard time driving


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2011)

:rofl:  true

TPBM   is about to fire the :bong1:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 7, 2011)

false...... its a bat


tpbm burned himself this week lighting the bong


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2011)

false

tpbm is hoping for snow


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 7, 2011)

false

tpbm has less than 1 week til harvest


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2011)

true

tpbm is sharpening their snips


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 7, 2011)

False, scraping them for some hash :hubba:

tpbm needs a shower


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 7, 2011)

true...... just finished my workout 

tpbm  is over 6' 4" tall


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

False, I'm 5'9 lol
TPBM like the christmas fruitcake's while eating dinner wearing their grandma's knitted sweater


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 7, 2011)

False
I hate sweaters, and fruitcake, both equally.

TPBM has gas


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> False
> I hate sweaters, and fruitcake, both equally.
> 
> TPBM has gas




bahahahaha I fool you not, I farted as I was reading it lmfao. 

TPBM has 11 fingers and 9 toes.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 8, 2011)

False 2 left feet and a green thumb

TPBM is waking and baking so they can go back to bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2011)

false

tpbm doesnt know where to start


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2011)

true

tpbm is lost


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2011)

true

tpbm doesnt know which way's up


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 8, 2011)

false...... that's north ain't it?:

tpbm has quit smoking tobacco.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2011)

true

tpbm needs coffee.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2011)

false

tpbm uses cream in their coffee


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 8, 2011)

false...... just sweetner

tpbm can make bubble hash


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 8, 2011)

True
TPBM prefers Indica strains


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2011)

false except at night

the person below doesn't want to go shopping.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 8, 2011)

True dat, Its too cold outside already lol.
My oldest pooch Roxie has a cold lol!

TPBM has more sisters than brothers.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 8, 2011)

False.

tpbm is missing someone atm


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2011)

true

tpbm is hoping for a white Christmas


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 8, 2011)

false

tpbm eats enough fiber


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2011)

true

tpbm is watching TV


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 8, 2011)

false :joint:getting in the right frame of mind to go shopping

TPBM need new boots


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 8, 2011)

False

tpbm is done Christmas Shopping


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2011)

false

tpbm is a procrastinator


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll answer later

tpbm eats ketchup on eggs


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 8, 2011)

True

tpbm loves taco's


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2011)

false


tpbm has been in the sun


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 8, 2011)

true

tpbm hasn't been high all day long


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 8, 2011)

True

tpbm needs a hug


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2011)

false

tpbm is planning a trip


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 8, 2011)

False trips done for the yr I hope

TPBM just bought a new bong


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2011)

false

tpbm has butter on their fingers


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 8, 2011)

False, buffalo sauce 

tpbm loves White strains


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Dec 9, 2011)

true,

has ever had Déjà vu..?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

true


tpbm is expecting good things to happening


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2011)

of course TRUE

TPBM is going to have a great Day


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

true..always do when trimming

tpbm is staring at their plants


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 9, 2011)

false..... I'm not at home

tpbm is cold


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 9, 2011)

True...I wish it would snow.

TPBM has the flu.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

False, but all my coworkers do :shocked:

tpbm has a Christmas tree up


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 9, 2011)

false    tomorrow night

tpbm has Christmas decorations on their roof


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

False.

tpbm knows the recipe for eggnog


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

false

tpbm is petting their dogs


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

False, tapping a keyboard

tpbm is jonesing for red meat


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

false..going for the other white meat for lunch

tpbm has sticky fingers


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

false, 

tpbm is rollin a fatty


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

false

tpbm is looking for their lighter


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 9, 2011)

False (for a change).

TPBM is singing along with the JG Wentworth commercial.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 9, 2011)

false.... funny though

tpbm is bare footed


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

False,

tpbm needs go shopping...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 9, 2011)

True.

TPBM is craving lox on toasted bagels with cream cheese and Polish beer.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

True

tpbm has never forgotten their purse/wallett


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 9, 2011)

false    
tpbm likes their steak rare


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

false

tpbm is having a birthday party


Happy Birthday YYZ


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

False

tpbm needs more nutes


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 9, 2011)

False (and thanx pcduck)

TPBM is gonna smoke a bowl of GDP.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

False, I wish, Love the flavor and density of GDP, right now I'm sittin on a JACK47 harvest...  

tpbm is drinking coffee


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 9, 2011)

false never after lunch

tpbm going to the dentist


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 9, 2011)

False, no dental insurance.. I need to tho. Wisdoms are KILLING me.
TPBM is 0<25yrs old.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

true

tpbm just woke from a nap


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

False

tpbm wants to smoke some hash.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 10, 2011)

False,
I just finished some hash
TPBM is ready to wake and bake.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2011)

true

tpbm has too much to do today.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 10, 2011)

false  do a little shopping...... get a hair cut

tpbm has not had a haircut in years.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 10, 2011)

False just letting it grow back long

TPBM wants to come help me put brake on the van today


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 10, 2011)

true if their disc

tpbm jumps out of airplanes


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 10, 2011)

not yet like flying the powered parachute tho

TPBM has a wake n bake daily


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 10, 2011)

true with coffee 

tpbm doesn't like cats


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 10, 2011)

False they taste better than dog

TPBM has the clues to being clueless


----------



## Spartan955 (Dec 10, 2011)

True

TPBM watches re runs of Gilligans Island on a daily basis.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2011)

false

tpbm just came inside from the cold


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 10, 2011)

true thought my finger were going to freeze to the brake pads

TPBM is having a hot coffee and doobie


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2011)

false

tpbm has a truck


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 10, 2011)

True,
as a matter of fact, just got rid of a Dodge and bought a Chevy

TPBM Has a really good buzz going.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 10, 2011)

False just fired one up to work on getting:stoned:
That's Sacrilegious replacing a Dodge with a Chevy

TPBM has the around to it and still can't get nothing done


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 10, 2011)

True, I have been trying to get my tent set up, but my nurse is getting nosey, about what me and my neighbor are doing in the mancave.
I had nothing but trouble out of my Dodge.
TPBM Hates to smoke alone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2011)

Now, true

Tpbm has seen better days.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 10, 2011)

False,
I am having a great day.
My Nurse really wanted me, and my neighbor, to come smoke some of the Pineapple Kush, she brought with her to work.  And probably to make sure we didn't get too stoned, in the mancave, to appreciate it.  
TPBM is too high to roll a joint.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2011)

False

Tpbm is missing a loved one


----------



## Spartan955 (Dec 10, 2011)

Very true

TPBM likes peanut butter and fluff sandwiches.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2011)

False.  I'm guessing fluff is marshmallow.

Tpbm Is lost and can't find their way


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very true..
Tpbm is a conspiracy theory junkie


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 11, 2011)

false

tpbm  has a dog


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, two of them

tpbm is having coffee


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2011)

true

tpbm like their coffee black


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 11, 2011)

True
TPBM Has got the munchies


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2011)

false just had bacon and eggs

TPBM has decided to do nothing today


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 11, 2011)

True, except the energy required to roll a few up.
TPBM is bored.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2011)

false just :stoned:

TPBM needs a hair cut


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2011)

true

tpbm has been changing channels on the tv constantly


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

false the wifey is obssesed playin super mario

The person below me just ate dinner.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2011)

False  another 20min...and Im Hungry

TPBM  Is A Believer of TEBOW


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 11, 2011)

True  ....he is a winner

tpbm played high school basket ball


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 11, 2011)

True
TPBM thinks Tebow is just lucky, and wins because of a great defense.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2011)

False, :confused2: whats a Tebow? Your bag on some ones elbow:laugh:

TPBM want's to see something strange


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2011)

false

tpbm is anxious


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2011)

false

TPBM wants a plate of fried taters and eggs


----------



## Xeblaro (Dec 11, 2011)

true

TPBM has a cracked tooth


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 12, 2011)

True and it hurts
Tpbm is running late today


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 12, 2011)

True, almost always...

tpbm wants bacon...


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 12, 2011)

true

tpbm can't swim


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 12, 2011)

False, I swim like a fish.
TPBM is craving chocolate.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 12, 2011)

False got a cavity 
TPBM  is ready to leave work


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2011)

false

tpbm is thinking green


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 12, 2011)

true.... hope you mean buds

tpbm uses eb and flo


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 12, 2011)

False- organic soil

tpbm loves Butane extractions


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2011)

false

tpbm has been Christmas shopping


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 12, 2011)

True, only online as so far tho 

tpbm had a great night last night


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2011)

false

tpbm is liking this sunshine


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 12, 2011)

True-

tpbm is going on a trip b4 Christmas


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 12, 2011)

false

tpbm does't go bare footed ever


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 12, 2011)

True, me feet are hypersensitive 

tpbm loves waffles over pancakes


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 12, 2011)

true 

tpbm has a bad cold


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 12, 2011)

True, uncanny, I just started getting one yesterday, dang nab it!

tpbm loves NyQuil...


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 12, 2011)

true...... it works

tpbm lost their lighter today


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2011)

False, endless supply

Tpbm is craving something spicy


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 12, 2011)

True, just not sure what yet, as I just awoke.

TPBM Loves their job


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2011)

False I think the dirtest thing someone can say to you is "Go to *EDIT*"


TPBM didn't know *EDIT*=WORK


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 12, 2011)

true... still not sure

tpbm understands what ozzy means


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2011)

True But then I'm me:joint: I think:huh: maybe not :fly::stoned:

TPBM has the bong cleaned and :tokie: ready in the dugout


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 12, 2011)

false not clean..... but on deck no doubt

tpbm cleans their bong daily


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2011)

False every 4 days got 4 bongs I use 1 a day 

TPBM is ready to try a new strain


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 12, 2011)

true   anytime

tpbm has a joint lite now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2011)

False just put it out

TPBM is ready to get in the hottub


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2011)

true

tpbm has been laying on wet ground all day


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2011)

:Rant: True Digging it, rolling around in it and finally washed it off


TPBM is 2 :tokie: behind


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 12, 2011)

not

tpbm likes the rain


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2011)

False- wettest year ever recorded here

tpbm wants clear sunny days


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2011)

:yeahthat:

TPBM has to figure out this yrs OD crop


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2011)

False.. Don't ya know this year is over in a few weeks?  

Tpbm is getting ready for bed.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2011)

falsehad a nap but got to EDIT tomorrow

TPBM wants a new animal


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

false


tpbm cannot sleep


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 13, 2011)

Nope, but I have been awake awhile.
TPBM just awoke.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 13, 2011)

True, time for work.
 TPBM  is taking bong rips.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 13, 2011)

true, time for work

tpbm   forgot to water their plants yesterday


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2011)

:rofl:  False

TPBM wants to stay in Bed


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

true

tpbm is having breakfast


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 13, 2011)

true  an orange

tpbm makes good sweet tea


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

false

tpbm has cold feet


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 13, 2011)

false

TPBM is headed out to door


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

false

tpbm needs to get dressed before leaving


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 13, 2011)

true doesn't everyone dress before leaving?


tpbm has a big time sweet tooth


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

false

tpbm has been on the phone for a long time


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 13, 2011)

True

tpbm is going home after a day at work.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 13, 2011)

False half way through work.

Tpbm is on lunch break.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 13, 2011)

false

tpbm is thirsty


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 13, 2011)

True, Darn Larry OG gives me a pwerful case of Cotton Mouth.
TPBM, is glad to be off work


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

true

tpbm thinks lawyers are worthless


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 13, 2011)

Waaaay True!

tpbm needs a break...


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 13, 2011)

False, I already got broke ribs and two broke legs, and an empty bank account.  

TPBM Needs a bud break


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

true


tpbm  has worked all day


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 13, 2011)

False but close enough for gov't work

TPBM has their bong iced and loaded


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 13, 2011)

false  too lazy to put ice in it

tpbm has never had a cell phone


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 13, 2011)

False I have one now, used to have 2.
TPBM Hates it when the phone rings


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

true

tpbm is hoping for a new I pad for Christmas


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 13, 2011)

false

tpbm is stoned to the bone


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 13, 2011)

True
TPBM needs chocolate


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 13, 2011)

true ice cream

tpbm  can smell his garden now


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 13, 2011)

Nope their babies right now

TPBM is in a "Get in trouble" mood


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2011)

false- got enough troubles

tpbm is looking for something to munch on


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 14, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> false- got enough troubles
> 
> tpbm is looking for something to munch on


 
True, Roast of pork is almost done.

TPBM smells like.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 14, 2011)

smells like ??

tpbm is waiting on their seeds to pop


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2011)

false

tpbm uses clones most the time


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 14, 2011)

true 

tpbm uses well water on their plants


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2011)

false

tpbm enjoys watching their plants grow


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 14, 2011)

true.... kinda sad for a moment when you chop'em

tpbm rides a bike to work


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 14, 2011)

False, Monte ss.
Tpbm is an MP junkie


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 15, 2011)

false... do enjoy MP

tpbm has trip over cord and fell on their plants.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

true a few times over the yrs

TPBM would have a clue if they weren't clueless


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 15, 2011)

TRUE

tpbm has a full flower room


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2011)

False

Tpbm has an aching head lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

False Head too stoned to ache

TPBM is ready to go hand up some trimmings


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

False but give me a min to finish my beer

TPBM is starting their Beer30


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2011)

False, drank em all last night

Tpbm has an errand to run


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

False

tpbm just got home


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2011)

True

Tpbm needs a nap


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

true-even though I have already taken 2 of them:laugh:

tpbm is hungry


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2011)

false, just had an ice cream cone.

tpbm wishes the dog would get off their lap.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

false- my dogs are way to big for that or I need to get a bigger lap:laugh:

tpbm is cold


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2011)

false, i gotta dog on my lap ha

tpbm wishes he would get all the way well.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

true- still have a slight headache 

tpbm is having fun


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2011)

true

tpbm is done with christmas shopping


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

false- haven't started

tpbm is real happy with their Christmas present


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY Yes

tpbm is tired of being in the house


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2011)

False- tires.  Yay

Tpbm is down in the dumps


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2011)

Ack Rosie beat me lol

False just got in, again

Tpbm is bummed


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

true

tpbm needs something good to happen


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2011)

True bigtime!!

Tpbm hates the holidays


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

true

tpbm is waiting on dinner to get done


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2011)

false, leftovers

tpbm really needs to eat.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

true- starving

tpbm is thinking of pizza


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

False bacon and eggs

TPBM is too lazy to fry taters


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2011)

True, we had instant

Tpbm needs to let the dog out


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

False he has his own door

TPBM has leg cramps


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 15, 2011)

false........ in my back

tpbm owns a goat


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 15, 2011)

false

tpbm owns a reptile


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

False it ain't cool to own your own species

TPBM is eating beans and ready to fart around


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 15, 2011)

false...... who needs beans


tpbm grows all their weed


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 15, 2011)

False, my neighbor has been keeping me hooked up since my wreck.

TPBM needs medicating


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Of course! I never turn down a good dosage.

The person below me likes to unicycle


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2011)

FALSE would kill my fat fool self in the first 6inches

TPBM is getting their nightcapper fired up


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2011)

False, too exhausted

Tpbm has seen better days


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

true

tpbm is one tough gal


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2011)

Haha true sometimes

Tpbm has a headache


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 16, 2011)

false...... almost never

tpbm is left handed


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2011)

Sometimes.  (I'm an ambi)

TPBM has a few freckles


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2011)

true

TPbm just got out of bed with a cold


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2011)

What the hell is that???   

TPBM prefers pad thai


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2011)

whats that??  

tpbm wears ugly slippers


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2011)

false still too warm for shoes

TPBM has the cold Duck gave away


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2011)

false, my black eye's enough 

tpbm needs a new couch


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2011)

False don't eat things looking at me.

TPBM can't decide what to smoke today


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2011)

False

tpbm needs to brush their teeth, again


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

false

tpbm just bought a Christmas present for themself


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2011)

False the farm was my christmas and birthday present to myself

TPBM is ready to learn how to build a house


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

false

tpbm is smoking some dank herb


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2011)

True Skunk#1xWW

TPBm can't figure out what they want to eat


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

true

tpbm is content


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2011)

False. Not til this house is clean.

Tpbm just spent a lot of $$


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2011)

true can let the world's crap get me down

TPBM has to go to the store their out of papers


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

false-under$100 with discount code

tpbm is hoping for warmer days




ozzy beat me:laugh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2011)

TPAM type too fast

This poster can't keep up with TPBM


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

true

tpbm cannot keep up with smokinmom


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2011)

False 1 good joint and lightweights are in the corner snoring

TPBM is rofl


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

true

tpbm is multi-tasking


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2011)

True lmfao. 

Tpbm is out of bread

(dang it pc lmao)


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

false

tpbm has been napping


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2011)

false but thinking it's a good idea

TPBM slept in their socks last night


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

false- 

tpbm is looking for a good place to buy 5x butane


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2011)

false Smokwe friendly has it by the case

TPBM just had a special delivery


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

false-should be here next week

tpbm is watching the snow fall


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

false- going out for dinner soon

tpbm had fun while on vacation


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2011)

False you have to work long enough to get 1 first


TPBM wants a bowl of this fresh tater soap:huh:soup


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2011)

True and o'how the plants will love it

TPBM needs a PB&J sandwich


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

false- do not like jelly

tpbm is looking for their scissors


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 17, 2011)

False 

TPBM has a full belly and their head in a smoke cloud


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2011)

false

tpbm is trying out a new strain


----------



## Slowlyburn (Dec 19, 2011)

TRUE! I am a noob so everything is new to me!

TPBM is sitting in front of a computer...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2011)

true :joint: going too

TPBM is reading their harroscope


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 19, 2011)

False, reading the MP 

tpbm loves to go out to movies


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2011)

False ain't been to a movie in yrs if I can't toke there then I ain't welcome


TPBM is stoned 95% of the time their awake


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 19, 2011)

false, bout 80% time, gotta wrk sometime :rofl:

tpbm is ready for Christmas to be over...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2011)

False I could eat christmas dinner everyday

TPBM has to be stoned to keep from killing their boss


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 19, 2011)

false, would never want to be stoned around my boss, he'd know, he's an old hippie ...lol

tpbm has slept in a vanagon


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2011)

false

tpbm ate at chick fil a recently


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2011)

False don't eat chicken

TPBM is thinking about a BIU session til Monday


----------



## Xeblaro (Dec 19, 2011)

False, I don't know what that is

TPBM makes a mean tomato sauce


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 20, 2011)

Hmmmm maybe, I can cook just about anything but never made my own sauce.

The person below me has a glass piece within their reach.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 20, 2011)

false..... at work

tpbm  has grown some dank C-99


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 20, 2011)

False never tried it

TPBM was searching for a present for someone worthless


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2011)

false, why buy a present for a worthless person?

tpbm needs more coffee.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 20, 2011)

false bouncing of the walls now

TPBM is starting seeds today


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 20, 2011)

False, after Xmas 

tpbm is smokin on some scissor hash


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2011)

I wish!

TPBM needs to get off their arse and wrap pressents.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 21, 2011)

False I have the store wrap

TPBM has the soil ready and waiting for the seeds to sprout


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 24, 2011)

false ..... next week

tpbm is baking a red velvet cake


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 24, 2011)

False, unfortunately.

TPBM likes doorstop fruitcake soaked in cannabis-ed brandy/rum.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2011)

Puke, no!!!!

Tpbm overdid it last night and is paying for it today.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 24, 2011)

False but I opened a 2 new jars(1 smoke & 1 shine) first thing this morning

TPBM is getting wasted all weekend


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 24, 2011)

false..... too much family 


tpbm has something from santa gift to put together


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 24, 2011)

true but it wont get done til spring

TPBM has to go help a buddy pull a christmas prank


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 25, 2011)

false, tpbm is packing as I type


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 25, 2011)

true..... coffee doughnut and redrock.

tpbm has some kind bud curing.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 25, 2011)

True Satori F3

TPBM saw mommy kissing Santa Last night


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 28, 2011)

FALSE, I kissed mommy last night :hubba:

tpbm needs another cup o coffee


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 28, 2011)

false...... only in the morning

tpbm...... is nursing a gardening injury


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2011)

False, it's not from gardening 

Tpbm needs to charge their phone


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 28, 2011)

True,

tpbm has never smoked a kush


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 28, 2011)

true ..... never knew what I was smoking til I started growing my own.

tpbm makes moonshine


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2011)

False

Tpbm needs to refill their glass


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 28, 2011)

true..... diet coke

tpbm is rolling a fat one


----------



## Xeblaro (Dec 28, 2011)

false, taking a short break

tpbm is sick of turkey


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 28, 2011)

false..... we had ham

tpbm is sick of leftovers


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2011)

False don't have any

Tpbm wants winter weather


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 29, 2011)

true got too many plans for when it get warm

TPBM just had a wake n Bake


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 29, 2011)

FALSE, hate that logey feeling b4 work.

tpbm just saw a terrible movie


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 29, 2011)

false don't watch many movies

tpbm has cold feet


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2011)

False, nice and tOasty and still in bed

Tpbm needs to get a move on


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 29, 2011)

True, I need to get back to work...:rofl:

tpbm hates Spam


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2011)

True, all varieties lol
Tpbm is achy


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 12, 2012)

false.... right now anyway

tpbm knows Larry..... OG


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 12, 2012)

False, have some Mataro Blue on the way tho :hubba:

tpbm has hallucinated


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2012)

True-  weeeeee!!!!

Tpbm hasn't hallucinated in atleast 2 decades..lol.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 13, 2012)

False--one of the reasons I was prescribed Valium.

TPBM's farts smell like broccoli.


----------



## ishnish (Jan 14, 2012)

False-  Chinese food from 9 hours ago.

TPBM is enjoying a cold beer this Saturday morning.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2012)

False Bailey's Irish cream and coffee

TPBM doesn't have snow


----------



## ishnish (Jan 14, 2012)

False-  80 some inches so far this winter.

TPBM is going to yell TIMBEERRRR sometime in the next couple weeks


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2012)

False

Tpbm has an aching head


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2012)

False head fine back feeling the cinder blocks


TPBM has started their day off with a big fat :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2012)

False 

Tpbm needs reading glasses


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 14, 2012)

True.  I have a pair but desperately need a new pair.

TPBM got an un-asked-for PM pushing German cocaine (this is probably true of at least 90% of members)


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 14, 2012)

true  lol
tpbm has a fatty rolled for kickoff


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2012)

False Six is more like it that way I don't miss anything taking the time to roll one

TPBM is waiting for the lights to come on so they can water


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2012)

False

Tpbm is pulling for the Pats tonight.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2012)

False with Pitt out it's just a game to watch

TPBM has snow in the bong


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 14, 2012)

False, unfortunately (no snow in Long *****) 

TPBM thinks black cats are awesome.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2012)

As long as they aren't mine!!

TPBM is wearing slippers


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 15, 2012)

false socks

TPBM is having a joint before going to bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2012)

False

Tpbm has the munchies


----------



## Xeblaro (Jan 15, 2012)

true, I always have munchies

TPBM has dislocated a shoulder at some point in their life


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 15, 2012)

falsearms wr fine back and legs need replaced

TPBM has the SM disease (sleeping past noon)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2012)

True!  It was 1pm when I got up.  Lmao.

Tpbm is watching football.  Go texans


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 17, 2012)

False.

TPBM is listening to Metallica and Ozzy.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2012)

False

TPBM is going to town


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2012)

False :rant: trying to get out of town

TPBM is in need of a pain killer. If so do 2 :bong: and repeat til the pain of forgoten


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 17, 2012)

False, going to stay home warm and snuggly as it snows

tpbm detests fast food


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2012)

True except ice cream

TPBM is planning their next seeds to sow


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 17, 2012)

True, torn between the A-train/Critically Mashed mxf's or the New Mataro Blue...:hubba:

tpbm has never smoked Salvia Divinorum


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2012)

True saw things about it and it was  not as good as shrooms so why step down

TPBM wants shrooms now


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 17, 2012)

False,

tpbm wants salvia now ....:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2012)

False

Tpbm wants a shower  lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 17, 2012)

True...I stink.......:rofl: at least my gf tells me that ALWAYS...lol

tpbm lived in a commune


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2012)

False

Tpbm just put on clean clothes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 17, 2012)

True, gotta cover the stink somehow...lol.

tpbm needs snow chains...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 17, 2012)

False!  The beauty of Texas

Tpbm is in their car


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 19, 2012)

False....just took off the snow chains

TPBM....is making something to eat


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2012)

True - popcorn

Tpbm has a headache


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 19, 2012)

False....

tpbm is thinkin' bout rollin' a :joint:...


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 19, 2012)

True..... bong is easier though

tpbm is looking for their lighter


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 19, 2012)

False... I'm thinking about my blasted headache! 

TPBM just got back from checking his/her plants.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2012)

False Starting after this:bong::bong::joint::joint:

TPBM is think about Food


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 19, 2012)

false just finished bowl of icecream


tpbm  is snowed in til monday


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2012)

False finishing up repairing a friends house

TPBM is is on their first :joint: of the hour


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a belly full of food


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 19, 2012)

True, well bong rip lol... I need to find a strain that keeps me high for a while.

Tpbm is tired and ready to laydown


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 19, 2012)

True...roasted Chicken  and potatos...oh  and a Bud Lite lime


TPBM   is watching the telle


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2012)

false running water in :huh::bolt: :aok: tub


TPBM is starting seeds


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2012)

False, but I am in the tub  lolol

Tpbm is wrinkly


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2012)

False headed to the shower now

TPBM feels lke they need a shower after they get out of the tub


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2012)

False

Tpbm is getting sleepy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2012)

false getting :stoned:

TPBM is making homemake pistachios butter


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 20, 2012)

:stoned:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2012)

TPBM knows the feeling of TPAM


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2012)

Umm false?  Lol.

Tpbm can't get back to sleep


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 20, 2012)

false.... i'm asleep now

tpbm...... has stains on the finger tips


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2012)

False, I don't like my hands getting dirty lol

Tpbm enjoyed a home cooked meal


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 20, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> false



and........ I'll just wing it

tpbm...... can't remember when they last change the water in their bong.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2012)

True

Tpbm has seen better days


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 20, 2012)

maybe..... i'm undecided

tpbm will answer true or false


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2012)

True

Tpbm is having a cerveza


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2012)

Got any questions multi?

Tpbm doesn't have any answers?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2012)

Tpbm doesn't have any questions


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2012)

Tpbm had a good breakfast in Amsterdam but can't remember the name of the place..??


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2012)

true or false

TPBM has awoke to 6 inches of snow


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 21, 2012)

false....... in the 50's outside this morning

tpbm has a bad cold


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2012)

false

tpbm is wondering what they will have for breakfast


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 21, 2012)

true...... bacon eggs..... waffle.... grits..... coco wheat...... jelly..... honey.... yeah I'm toasted.

tpbm is not nearly as stoned as I am.
:48:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2012)

true- no way could I eat grits, I would need to be really stoned

TPBM has to get up to let their dogs back in


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2012)

False...Had to let her out


TPBM  had a Killer time last night


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a crick in their neck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 21, 2012)

True,,,

TPBM  is asking way to many Question today


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 21, 2012)

False, slept in, first question.
Does Tpbm loves white strains?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2012)

I never met a strain I didn't like  

Tpbm is choking on Irish coffee.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2012)

False

TPBM was awake all night, tossing and turning


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 22, 2012)

false..... 6-7 hours of good sleep

tpbm..... woke up cold


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2012)

true- window was left wide open

TPBM is having hot coffee and donuts for breakfast


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 22, 2012)

false..... Lucky Charms

tpbm puts ice in their coffee


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2012)

false

TPBM is trying to thaw out their heavy equipment


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2012)

True..me bumm is froze..:giggle:

TBM  needs to clean they grow room


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 22, 2012)

false just did lol

TPBm grows organically.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 22, 2012)

True

TPBM needs an energy drink


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2012)

False..coffee here

TPBM  needs to change the chanel


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 22, 2012)

False

At a red light!! No tv in truck!!

TPBM would love a donut


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2012)

True....Jelly Filled


TPBM...Needs a :bong:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 22, 2012)

true and done

tpbm needs another bong rip


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2012)

True always ready for 1


TPBM is having Blueberry waffles


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 22, 2012)

False.. Making pasta 

TPBM is planning to transplant today


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2012)

false

TPBM feels like having a few cocktails


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2012)

false why mess up good liquor

TPBM is smoking a joint with 5 strains in it


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 22, 2012)

False

TPBM has a dog in the room with them


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2012)

True

Tpbm has a chicken in the oven


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2012)

False...its weenie  night

TPBM   thinks *Hick *is watching FOOTBALL


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 22, 2012)

True.. Now that you mention it :ciao:

TPBM had chicken wings today


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2012)

False, but I saw someone else have some

Tpbm overdid it last night


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 22, 2012)

False... Saturday nights just aren't what they used to be 

TPBM watches American Idol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2012)

True...What a fella will do for his Girl..:doh:


TPBM...had friends over tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2012)

False

Tpbm predicted both football wins today


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 23, 2012)

False. I'm clueless with football. 

TPBM is in red pajamas


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 23, 2012)

False, still street clothing.
Tpbm loves dogs but dislikes cats


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 23, 2012)

True True 

TPBM isn't quite ready for another grueling monday. . . .


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2012)

true- never am

TPBM is in need of a pair boots in order to wade to the car from all the rain


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 23, 2012)

TPBM  needs a :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2012)

true- I never say no

TPBM awoke early today


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2012)

Blah!  True.

Tpbm is gonna take a nap.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 23, 2012)

False .. Too much to do today

TPBM is wrapped in a blanket


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2012)

False, pjs and a sweater lol

Tpbm wants breakfast


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 23, 2012)

True ...but can't decide what to make

TPBM is listening to the rain outside


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2012)

false- it finally quit

TPBM is paying the bills this morning


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 23, 2012)

False working. . . 

TPBM is also waiting on 4 o clock.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 23, 2012)

False. 

TPBM has 3 dogs


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2012)

False, just 2.

TPBM thinks their dog needs glasses...:giggle:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 23, 2012)

TRUE,

my doggie has ran into more things...it's hilariously tragic...lol...poor pup...

tpbm needs some lunch


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 23, 2012)

False

Tpbm ate dinner a few hours ago


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 24, 2012)

False but breakfast will be soon

TPBM is on their 3rd cup coffee


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 24, 2012)

false..... about 15 mins I'll be there

tpbm grows their tomatoes up side down.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2012)

Umm false

Tpbm eats pizza with a knife and fork


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2012)

True

TPBM..Has to get ready for work


----------



## cubby (Jan 24, 2012)

False....I'm the BOSS.



TPBM has a couch full of lighters and change.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 24, 2012)

True,

tpbm is buzzin' (on w/e)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 24, 2012)

False,

only sometimes 

tpbm is a member of multiple mj forums :hubba:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 24, 2012)

False (for now).

TPBM is too clumsy to keep up with the damn thread (sorry about that)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 24, 2012)

False, I'M PAYING ATTENTION....:rofl: YYZ...lol

tpbm needs one less bong rip...lol.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 24, 2012)

TRUE (it is painfully obvious, lol  :dancing, _q.e.d._

TPBM fell asleep while smoking this morning.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2012)

Lmfao, never lolol

Tpbm needs to get off their butt and do some chores


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 24, 2012)

False...... I'm at work

tpbm...... can ride a unicycle


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2012)

False- lucky that I can walk let alone ride a unicycle

TPBM has a hangover.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 24, 2012)

False,

tpbm needs one MORE bong rip...:rofl: :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2012)

Sure, why not  

Tpbm is wearing minimal clothes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 24, 2012)

FALSE,  no one wants to see that...lol

tpbm needs more Winter Clothes


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2012)

false-closets are over flowing already

TPBM is sitting back taking it easy


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 24, 2012)

True, a lil SLOOOOW at work 2day...

tpbm just made some QWISO :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2012)

false-don't know what QWISO is but I have not made anything today

TPBM Is feeling like taking a nap


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 24, 2012)

@ pcduck: Quick Wash Isopropyl: it's a method for making hash oil w/ iso...it's yummy :cool2:

True, just ate lunch and a nappy would be epic right aboot now...

tpbm has some kief to smoke


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2012)

True

Tpbm needs to shake a leg


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 24, 2012)

True, need to get back to it...:doh:

tpbm loves artisan bread


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2012)

False, never tried it

Tpbm is on their phone


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 24, 2012)

True 

TPBM loves to go fishing


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2012)

True 

Tpbm likes frito pie


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2012)

false

TPBM is wishing there was something on TV


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2012)

It's about 2 get worse ducky, lol

Tpbm isn't interested in state of the union addresses

Lol


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2012)

true- that is what I was meaning SM

TPBM just ate a great dinner


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 24, 2012)

pcduck is daffy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2012)

True lol

Tpbm wears glasses


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 24, 2012)

BugsBunny said:
			
		

> pcduck is daffy



Sorry, I thought this was "The person above me" thread...but it's the "Person below me" thread.

OK, so, "BugsBunny has a rabbit brain".


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> True lol
> 
> Tpbm wears glasses


 
False


TPBM  is hungry


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2012)

False

Tpbm is in a good place today


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

true..... well state anyway....... state of mind that is.

tpbm had no hot water for their last shower.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2012)

Probably, so I'll wait til later

Tpbm is enjoying the rain


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 25, 2012)

False,  it hasnt started yet,  but it doesnt't look like long.

TPBM,  has a sore throat.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

false..... don't get sore throat...... not for 25 years anyway.

tpbm forgot to take their pill yesterday.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, r u spying?  Lol.

Tpbm took today's pills..lmao


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 25, 2012)

True... (lots of pills .. Not "the pill") ROFL

TPBM has to go to the grocery store to make tonights for dinner


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 25, 2012)

False...I already have Crunchberries and milk.

TPBM saw a giant rat running along the wall this morning.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

False, but I heard it last night *sigh*

tpbm needs a cat(s) :laugh:


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

false.... too many now

tpbm got a speeding ticket while stoned.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

False, I never break speed laws while stoned...EVER. Matter of fact I'm alot more law abiding whilst motoring while appreciating mother earth's finest 

tpbm has rolled one for the road b4 :joint4:  ...lol (tell the truth...lol)


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

true...... 

tpbm has rolled one for a trip to the doc


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2012)

False, but I've probably taken my pipe before

Tpbm loves sleep almost as much as their mj


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

:goodposting: True dat, just HAVE to have my 8 hrs, now...

tpbm was a hippie...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2012)

false


TPBM is tired


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

False, TOO...MUCH...COFFEE!!! ...lol

tpbm loves flavored creamers in their coffee


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

false.... just sweetnlow

tpbm is wearing toe socks.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

FALSE

tpbm loves caving


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2012)

True

Tpbm Doesn't like onions


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

False..... love onion rings

TPBM eats hot hot peppers


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a tattoo


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 25, 2012)

false

tpbm believes in bigfoot.


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 25, 2012)

true

SmokinMom is smokin right now


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 25, 2012)

TPAM doesn't know how to play this game, LOL 

TPBM is drinking a glass of wine


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 25, 2012)

true...I'm drinking wine and I've now read the rules...i hate to read the rules, as you've probably inferred by now...but now i think I know how to play the game...

TPBM is naked


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes and I was smoking then too, lmao
(in the tub, lmao)

Tpbm has an alcoholic beverage


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

False ... Diet Arnold Palmer

TPBM is eating a snack


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

False.  What's Arnold Palmer?  Wasn't he a golf dude?

Tpbm has rock music on


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

False ... Something on tv ?? Don't know what 

(Arnold Palmer is a golf dude, LOL. The drink is 1/2 iced tea + 1/2 lemonade)

TPBM sleeps with two pillows


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

Sometimes

Tpbm has long hair


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

True

TPBM drives a red car


----------



## Irish (Jan 26, 2012)

false. real men drive trucks. 

tpbm is growing northern lights?


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

False.. But I am growing  my _truck_ is red, LOL

TPBM has a dog near their feet


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 26, 2012)

True. . .bout to head to work hes gonna miss me 

TPBM is also bout to head to work.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

False- taxi mom then back home to relax

Tpbm has a dog in their lap


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

False  (in a hospital room - no dogs allowed)

TPBM had French toast for breakfast


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 26, 2012)

False, leftover homemade enchilada's (yumm:hubba

tpbm loves mexican food


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

True!!! True!!! True!!!

TPBM has a motorcycle


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 26, 2012)

False, my bro's gotta a pretty sweet Harley tho 

tpbm has never driven a Segue ...lol


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

True (don't know what it is...?)

TPBM has a cat


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a dirty mind


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2012)

true- but only around you SM:hubba:

TPBM had to much to drink last night


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 26, 2012)

True.  I had too much wine.

TPBM had a "romantic" night last night.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

False.  Middle aged lonely widow 


TPBM loves driving fast


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 26, 2012)

False.

TPBM is high right now.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

False, I wish I was. 

TPBM loves to bake


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM is baking a cake


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 26, 2012)

False.  I'm drinking wine.

TPBM thinks pink hair is attractive (I do)


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM is getting ready to get medicated


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 26, 2012)

True.

TPBM loves Christmas movies.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2012)

false

TPBM is finding nothing on TV to watch


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 26, 2012)

False.  Watching funny reruns of "Everybody Loves Raymond".

TPBM is a junk food lover.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2012)

true 

TPBM needs a back rub


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 26, 2012)

True.  But fat chance.

TPBM has an unfulfilled sensual fantasy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2012)

false I think have to check out a few porn sites to see if theres anything new to try

TPBM is in servere  back pain


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 26, 2012)

False.  My chiropractor got rid of all my neck and back pain.

TPBM uses Viagra or Cialis.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2012)

False not that old yet

TPBM has a joint going


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 26, 2012)

False.  I must wait till my current grow is complete.

TPBM drinks too much.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

Sometimes

Tpbm is drinking ice water


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2012)

true to many pills right now to be drinking the strong stuff


TPBM is in a killing idiots mood


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

False.  Make love, not war.  

Tpbm needs more mj variety


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

OK...LOL
TRUE... But I _do_ have a nice selection

TPBM is watching cupcake wars


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 26, 2012)

False hitting the mj hard after 4 days wthout I have to catch up my THC level was so low MP's filter didn't reconize me:joint:

TPBM is ready for real food not that stuff hospital calls food


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

False  I'm a decent cook

Tpbm is easy on the eyes  lol


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

False  

TPBM likes Cheese pizza better than lotsa stuff on it


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2012)

False

Tpbm eats anchovies eww


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 27, 2012)

False.

TPBM likes romantic comedies.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

True

Tpbm loves thunderstorms


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 27, 2012)

True.

TPBM likes to eat Mexican food and drink margaritas...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2012)

half true mex food yes but margaritas just mess up good alcohol

TPBM is smoking their last :joint: before bed


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 27, 2012)

false...drinking wine

TPBM likes to exercise


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

Sometimes

Tpbm needs reading glasses


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 27, 2012)

True dang it!!

TPBM has a migraine


----------



## Irish (Jan 27, 2012)

false. the joint i smoked cured it...

tpbm has sent a sext message


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 27, 2012)

False.. But here goes... Ah, never mind, LOL!

TPBM has made more than one pot of coffee this morning ..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

False, don't drink coffee, I'm a diet dr pepper girl

Tpbm likes hash browns with ketchup


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2012)

false

TPBM is waiting on Feb.14


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

False

Tpbm is getting sleepy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2012)

True...going back to bed


TPBM  is Harvesting this weekend


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2012)

false

TPBM is eating Peanut Butter cookies


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 27, 2012)

False..

TPBM is at work


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2012)

false

TPBM is retired


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 27, 2012)

True ish... Unemployed & too old to be very hirable (50's) so maybe "involuntarily retired" LOL

TPBM takes vitamins


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2012)

true

TPBM is wanting something to do that is exciting


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

True

Tpbm is gonna go take a nap


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2012)

false

TPBM has a house guest that they cannot get rid of


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 27, 2012)

False

TPBM is going to the gym today


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

False

Tpbm thinks its a pretty day


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 27, 2012)

True, and I can't wait to get outside.

TPBM is irritated at something


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2012)

false

TPBM is having a bad day


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

False

Tpbm is doing something weird


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

you can see that?!? :shocked: False, just the old tedious workday...

tpbm has toked with someone famous b4


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 27, 2012)

False, I think (I gave some homegrown buds to Jerry Cantrell once).

TPBM smoked so much indica that they blacked out.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

False  - and I was there with u on 420 multi.  Remember?  

Tpbm smells an odd odor


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

True, I can smell the Aroma of Tacoma from here...lol

tpbm has worked in a paper mill (wow that was a random one :rofl


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

False  lmao

Tpbm had rain this week


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

True, LOTS of rain here in the Great PNW 

tpbm has intentionally made someone laugh during a ripper (anykind j, bong, vape, hookah, w/e)


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 27, 2012)

False.

TPBM eats sushi


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

False

Tpbm doesn't like sour cream


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 27, 2012)

False.

TPBM has swallowed a goldfish during a drinking game


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 27, 2012)

False! Ewww

TPBM hunts


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 27, 2012)

False. 

TPBM loves to fish.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

True, if someone baits my hook lol

Tpbm has an alcoholic beverage right now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2012)

False too many Rxs in the system but the :bong: is doing over time 

TPBM needs a back rub


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 27, 2012)

true... who doesn't?

tpbm needs to trim their toe nails


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2012)

True just can't bend over to do it right now

TPBM is eating beef stew


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

False - dos equis

Tpbm is not at home


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2012)

False in my bed to

TPBM has to go to the bathroom


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 27, 2012)

true sweet tea

tpbm can smell their plants.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 27, 2012)

False

Tpbm needs another drink


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2012)

false but:bong: has fresh Ice in it

TPBM has 2 beers felt


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 27, 2012)

"TPBM has 2 beers felt".......lol


tpbm thinks ozzie is high


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2012)

true

TPBM is enjoying a nice fresh cup of coffee


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2012)

TRUE on second pot of the morning reading papers all morning catching up

Ozzy was PUI last night pain meds + :bong:=:fly::stoned:

TPBM loves sleeping in their own bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2012)

True I missed my bed last night

Tpbm has cotton mouth


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 28, 2012)

False.  No weed tonight.

TPBM has a good grow going right now.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2012)

true

tpbm had too much dinner


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 28, 2012)

False, none. On a diet. 

TPBM likes to watch "storage wars" (tv)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2012)

Not really watched first time this week


TPBM is watching the Xgames


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 28, 2012)

False, storage wars, LOL

TPBM is cold... Brrrr


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2012)

False coal stove going good

TPBM has never used a fireplace


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2012)

False

Tpbm is craving French fries with lots of ketchup


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2012)

sounds like a winner you deliver

TPBM is wanting a BBQ


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2012)

:stoned:


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 28, 2012)

True, but settling with cannabutter nobake cookies.
TPBM is as high as me couchlocked quiet to the sofa lol.


----------



## Slowlyburn (Jan 28, 2012)

False... Don't smoke much anymore with random testing...
TPBM LOVES guns as much as I do...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 29, 2012)

Partially true

TPBM has a big, weepy boil on their leg.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2012)

false brused everywhere tho

TPBM is eatting BBQ


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 29, 2012)

False, dieting today - not eating 

TPBM is drinking a beer


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2012)

false still on the pain meds:sad:

TPBM is cracking nuts to make butter


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 29, 2012)

False

TPBM enjoys horse races


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 29, 2012)

True

TPBM has fluorescent pink hair


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 29, 2012)

False, LOL

TPBM has a tattoo


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2012)

false just a way to be id'ed

TPBM has short hair


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 29, 2012)

False

TPBM has a bird as a pet


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 29, 2012)

False

TPBM has a crush on Josh Groban.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2012)

False :confused2: Who the is Josh Groban

TPPH is to :stoned: to be posting


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 29, 2012)

Im stupid stoned, super baked no bakes
Tpbm wants some cannabutter no bakes


Edit, Here is.the.mix before boil.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

false

TPBM wants to get back to sleep


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 29, 2012)

False, I love mornings

TPBM is drinking coffee


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2012)

False but watching fr the last drop to hit the pot then into my cup


TPBM love the smell of bacon and coffee


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 29, 2012)

True, yum!

TPBM has read all the Harry Potter books


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 29, 2012)

False, but mom bought me the first 2 in hardback back in the late 90s. 

TPBM wants to run an Ice Cream Parlor.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 29, 2012)

True .. 
TPBM eats fast food more than 4x a week


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2012)

False

Tpmb has no idea what they are having for dinner.


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 29, 2012)

So unbelievably True:rofl:


TPBM Drinks Dr Pepper a Lot!


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 29, 2012)

False, Mt dew
Tpbm likes country gravy over mashed potatoes


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

true

TPBM is extremely full from eating dinner


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2012)

false waiting for the cornbread now brown beans and ham done

TPBM is having a :tokie: as a apitizer


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2012)

false- I am a bonger to the core

TPBM has the munchies now


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2012)

TRUE the smell of fresh cornbread is killing me but waiting for bro to get here


TPMB likes molasses on their cornbread


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 29, 2012)

false---my soil eats the molasses

tpbm---is gaining weight by the second


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2012)

False

Tpbm hand is falling asleep


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2012)

false

TPBM has been watching movies


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2012)

False

Tpbm is thirsty


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2012)

True..out of beer:cry:

TPBM   needs sleep


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2012)

True pain meds mess up sleep paterns bad miight be up all night or zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

TPBN just napped in the typing of this post


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2012)

false

TPBM is laughing at some of the responses at mP


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2012)

TRUE


TPBM  is getting ready for work


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2012)

False, fantasizing about the nap I'll have in a bit

Tpbm didn't get enough sleep


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2012)

true

TPBM sleeps way to much


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2012)

True

Tpbm is expecting a phone call


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2012)

true

TPBM is a lot of fun when they are out on the town


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2012)

True 

Tpbm has a blue bar of soap


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2012)

false

TPBM  is looking for something to do


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 30, 2012)

false..... reading this

tpbm..... needs to learn how to make the print bigger on his screen.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2012)

false

TPBM is watching ice melt


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2012)

False making ice melt:bong::bong: hard at it too

TPBM need a new beewax candle


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

False,

tpbm is blooming some kush...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2012)

false

TPBM just ate a ham sandwich


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 30, 2012)

true with cheese and a couple of bat hits.

tpbm is running low waiting on their girls to finish flower.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

False, not quite yet 

tpbm has smoked/grown some epic cannabis from BC Bud Depot


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2012)

false

tpbm  is drinking coffee


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2012)

False

Tpbm likes alternative music


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2012)

true- like most kinds of music

tpbm is going to go shopping later


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

False, 

tpbm needs new socks


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2012)

false

TPBM has been having fun here at Mp today


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

True, always (fun) here at the MP :ccc:

tpbm is skippin work to have fun at mp


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2012)

Kinda, it's keeping me from my household chores, lol.

Tpbm doesn't feel like cooking tonight but wants a home-cooked meal.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

TRUE, made chili from scratch last night, hopefully that'll suffice...

tpbm is going to watch t.v. tonight...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2012)

True, fear factor lol

Tpbm is kinda sad


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

False. My fiancee picked up her wedding dress this weekend.  :woohoo:

 I heard what they are drinking tonight on that show and lemme tell you....DISGUSTING...lol.

tpbm loves Red Box


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2012)

True

Tpbm has seen brighter days


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

True, a lil overcast today...

tpbm needs friends around them (to talk to)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2012)

True 

Tpbm needs an ice cold beer  lol


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 30, 2012)

False Not a big drinker  (u guys are fast!)


TPBM hates Custard and Tapioca


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2012)

True

Tpbm loves chocolate pudding


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 30, 2012)

TRUE, I love ALL puddings but chocolate is one of my fav's (apart from butterscotch)

tpbm is thinking about dinner...


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 30, 2012)

true...grilled flounder

TPBM has smoked MJ with either their parents or their children


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

True

Tpbm has a candle lit


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2012)

false

TPBM is feeling much better today


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a sweet tooth


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2012)

true

TPBM has chores to do


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

True

Tpbm is in a drive thru line


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2012)

false

TPBM does not want to make breakfast


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

True, so I bought it    lol

Tpbm sees grey skies


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2012)

False...its still dark

TPBM  just got new promotion


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2012)

false-retired/business owner

TPBM is wondering what is for breakfast


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

False  and congrats if ya did 4u  

Tpbm ate already  lol


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2012)

false- just making breakfast now


TPBM is wishing for summer

Congrats *4u*


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 31, 2012)

True and False! I love summer but am getting married in June. 
 :rofl:

TPBM has a Pitbull


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2012)

false-2black labs

TPBM is listening to the wind whistling


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 31, 2012)

False, listening to Closer by NineInchNails

tpbm has read an American Horticultural Society book


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

Good sex song 7..lol.

And false

Tpbm has their slippers on


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2012)

false

TPBM is waiting for the kids to go to bed


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 31, 2012)

False

tpbm knows how to cook a delicious turkey dinner w/ all the fixins' :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2012)

true

TPBM has been prepping for their next grow


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 31, 2012)

false I'm prepping for harvest
tpbm can roll one handed


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2012)

true

TPBM prefers doing bongs


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2012)

I will take the fifth as my answer might get me kicked out of my favorite bong hitters club.

TPBM enjoys the vape.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2012)

Half True as long as it's mj you better not pass me up;joint::bong:

TPBM has 2 rolled and is going to watch the stars


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 31, 2012)

false...not till my next harvest...

TPBM is feeling hot...sexy hot


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2012)

False

TPBM  is hungry


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

False

Tpbm is in a hottub


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 31, 2012)

False.... I wish!

Tpbm has mites!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2012)

False but if I get them I'm blaiming you and headed there now SM

TPBM is :stoned: and :fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2012)

False

C'mon over ozzy!

Tpbm is jamming out


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2012)

false- preparing to leave

TPBM is getting a new smoking utensil


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2012)

False

Tpbm woke with medhead


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2012)

False

TOBM   is going to go out for breakfast


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2012)

False, just made scrambled eggs and toast

TPBM has chores to do, but no motivation to do them


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 1, 2012)

True

tpbm needs to do laundry


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh so true


TPBM just ran out of their favorite stash!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2012)

False

Tpbm is craving hash and doesn't have any.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2012)

false- have plenty

TPBM has been to the head shop today


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 1, 2012)

true---picked up a little peace pipe

tpbm---is totally baked


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2012)

false, but get back to me in a moment.

tpbm has a dog on their lap.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2012)

False- they try at times but my black labs are just to big:laugh:

TPBM loves dogs


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2012)

TRUE He just got a bath and is running thru the house barking


TPBM is tried of laying around


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 1, 2012)

false---laying around with poolside service rocks

tpbm---is eating leftover chineese


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2012)

false

TPBM is on vacation


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2012)

I wish, false

TPBM is stoned


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 1, 2012)

true 

TPBM is having mexican food


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2012)

FAlse ...Tariake(sp)

TPBM  is germing some seeds


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2012)

False

Tpbm is lucky in life


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

False

TPBM is having their first cup of coffee


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 2, 2012)

False, have about 6 in me at his stage but am a few hours ahead of you guys

The person below me is scratching their backside.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

False

TPBM is trying out their new smoking utensil


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 2, 2012)

False just opened a new pack of papers

TPBM don't want to leave the house


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

True


TPBM does not like driving in traffic


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 2, 2012)

TRUE 

TPBM has coffee in one hand and a joint in the other


----------



## Roddy (Feb 2, 2012)

False, haven't rolled one yet.

The person below me is looking forward to a great day!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 2, 2012)

False setting around Doc's waiting fore test is never fun

TPBM is 1 joint behind


----------



## Roddy (Feb 2, 2012)

OUCH Ozzy, hope it's a routine visit??

True, but catching up!! 

The person below me needs to get dressed!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 2, 2012)

True setting here with one shoe on one shoe off.

TPBM just can't get theirself started too the door


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 2, 2012)

True...going to go lay back down

TPBM is hungry


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

False- already walked the dogs

TPBM has been pondering what they are gonna have for lunch


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 2, 2012)

False I'm still working on my breakfast nugget :bong: almost done

TPBM has made it to 2 shoes on


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

true- have my work boots on

TPBM needs to get off the internet and get something accomplished


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2012)

false
tpbm is enjoying their first coffee


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

false- already finished my first pot

TPBM wakes up later then me


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2012)

true

tpbm sees a sunrise


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 2, 2012)

True most days I see it come up and go down

TPBM can't get out the door for the dog setting at at growling


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

false-both are already outside

TPBM is ready for a nap


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 2, 2012)

False but for somereason  nap in the doc's  waiting room

TPBM is ready to go take a glow in the Dark shot


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 2, 2012)

true---even though i have no clue what one is

tpbm---is stoked he is going back to the dentist this morning for a crown :hubba:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 2, 2012)

False

tpbm uses Listerine


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

false

TPBM is smoking their afternoon meds


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 2, 2012)

True 

TPMB has one doc down and 1 to  go today


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

false-no docs for me

TPBM will be happy once they have no more appointments


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 2, 2012)

false---i am a little bummed my hotie dentist cancelled our date to install my new crown

tpbm---is going to play golf


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

false- ground is so soggy I would lose all my balls

TPBM is going back outside


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 2, 2012)

true enjoyiing the sun while I can

TPBM is ready for Spring


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

true

TPBM is wondering where winter went


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2012)

True!  Worried about how hot our summer will be.

Tpbm is horizontal


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

false-but I wish I was

TPBM is multi-tasking with the phone in one hand and the tv remote in the other


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2012)

False.  Not good at multitasking

Tpbm needs to shake a leg


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 2, 2012)

lol... Not sure if that's true? 
TPBM smokes more than he/she can grow...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 2, 2012)

False, just enough to keep me happy for one year, then I do another bean run :hubba:

tpbm is strain hunting


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

False

Tpbm has an achy neck


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

false

TPBM is wondering where everyone is


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 3, 2012)

So freaking true!



TPBM is not stoned yet


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

True

Tpbm is still in pajammas


----------



## Roddy (Feb 3, 2012)

false, got dressed and went after a cappi

The person below me is bonging it up


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 3, 2012)

false---i am using the new pipe

tpbm---is super stoned


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

True :fly: 

TPBM is feeling more gianty then patrioty  :laugh:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 3, 2012)

FALSE---i am a minuteman (just ask my dentist)

tpbm---is having a superbowl party


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2012)

false

tbpm is going to a superbowl party.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

True,

tpbm loves chips and dip


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2012)

True, guacamole is very tasty.

tpbm thinks three lattes a day is just fine.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

True, 3 are fine, just fine...

tpbm has a fantasy football player playing in the Superbowl


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

True!  4.  

TPBM is sad its almost over.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

Wowzers  4 players! Awesome. 

True,

tpbm lives for the new commericals during the Superbowl...


----------



## Roddy (Feb 3, 2012)

True...and the football, of course!

TPBM won't watch the game


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

True, most likely be in a shallow thc-induced coma (qwiso hash)...lol. My fiancee however LOVES football...

tpbm is prepping materials for a S.B. Party...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

true!

tpbm is having brunch  lol


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

true

TPBM has been doing bongs:bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

False, just lunch'en on some chicken fried steak  drowned in gravy :hubba: YUMM!

tpbm loves gravy...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

true- everything is better with gravy

TPBM is now getting hungry after reading the above post


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

False, just had a banana

Tpbm wishes it was Sunday


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

False

TPBM is to high to care


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

false, not anymore...lol

tpbm has to go for a drive


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

false

TPBM is trying to figure out where they will be partying for Super Sunday


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

false, its here.

tpbm could use some lotion


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

false

TPBM wishes they could be at SmokinMom's for Super Sunday


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

TRUE!!! That'd be one heck of a shindig, I tell u what...

tpbm has dry skin atm


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

True

And c'mon over guys

Tpbm wants popcorn


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

True, with butter and everything...

tpbm hosts herb-friendly Superbowl parties...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

true

TPBM needs a bunch of mj for this weekend


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

True to get through the S.B. halftime show :rofl:

tpbm will be watching the halftime show


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

false-be eating

TPBM is cooking dinner


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

False, not yet...

tpbm is thinkin' about beef tonight for din-din


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

false

TPBM is looking up what is on TV tonight


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

false

tpbm peepers are sore from being behind the computer all day


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

false

TPBM went to the big city today


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

true

tpbm is ripped atm :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

false -waiting till I get done cooking and eating before medicating

TPBM will be getting the munchies  soon


----------



## BugsBunny (Feb 3, 2012)

False; already have them

TPBM is thinking they might get lucky tonight


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

false- not going any where

TPBM is horny


----------



## BugsBunny (Feb 3, 2012)

false; wife is ticked off at me

TPBM likes "Everybody Loves Raymond"


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2012)

False win of the sorst show ever IMO


TPBM is eating barbecue chips


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 3, 2012)

close---hickory smoked bbq burger---guess the fries could count as chips across the pond

tpbm---had a good day at the beach


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Ha, in my dreams!!!

Tpbm is still full from dinner


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

false-ready for a snack

TPBM is watching Gold Rush


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

False- local news

Tpbm Has an empty glass


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 3, 2012)

true..... resting after trimming all evening 

tpbm will be trimming this weekend.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

I wish

Tpbm looks sexy when they trim


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

false

TPBM is getting tired


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

False

Tpbm is thirsty


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 3, 2012)

false.... got oj

tpbm has cold feet


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a hole in their sock


----------



## Roddy (Feb 4, 2012)

false, no socks this morning so far.

TPBM is waking and baking


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2012)

false that was hrs ago but a nap then Wak n Bake is forcast for the afternoon

TPBM is having a bacon biscuit for lunch


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2012)

false- not sure yet what will be for lunch,beside Vodka 

TPBM is drinking their lunch


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2012)

False
(Duck, careful!  Don't wanna feel crappy for the big game..)

Tpbm is craving something sweet


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2012)

false

TPBM is having fun while at home


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2012)

False, chores aren't fun

Tpbm may have fun on the town tonight


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2012)

true

TPBM is getting hungry


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2012)

False

tpbm is glad to see the sun.


----------



## BugsBunny (Feb 4, 2012)

False.  I'm a vampire.

TPBM loves horror movies, like me.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2012)

true if its not too bloody

tpbm will be watching the super bowl


----------



## BugsBunny (Feb 4, 2012)

hell yes.

TPBM is a Patriots fan


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2012)

True, but not tomorrow..

tpbm needs to charge their phone


----------



## BugsBunny (Feb 4, 2012)

true.

TPBM needs some some TLC, romantic style...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2012)

False

Tpbm is in a hot tub


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2012)

False it getting up to temp

TPBM is ready for a good Beer ,Bud and bath


----------



## BugsBunny (Feb 4, 2012)

true.

TPBM is drunk as hell


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2012)

False-  completely sober

Tpbm is wrinkly


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2012)

False-

TPBM is getting prepared for this Evening


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2012)

True

Tpbm needs to eat more fruits and vegetables.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2012)

True- haven't been eating a balanced diet lately

TPBM is hungry


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2012)

False...just ate burnt hotcakes:doh:

TPBM  is loading they :bong1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2012)

I wish!

Tpbm needs to get to the store


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2012)

False

TPBM has been cleaning the house


----------



## BugsBunny (Feb 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM likes NCIS


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

false

TPBM is hungover


----------



## Roddy (Feb 6, 2012)

false...non-drinker.

The person below me liked the polar bears


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

True, bout time they brought them back...

tpbm is waiting to go to town...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2012)

False, I'm not going anywhere

Tpbm is hungover lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

False, not one drink this year 
(so far... )

tpbm needs a good greasy burger for a hangover curative...lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2012)

True!  

Tpbm could benefit from some caffeine


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

true

TPBM knows that Fed EX is ran by a bunch of idiots


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

True...lol.

tpbm is contemplating filing a complaint with FedX...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

true- already did it and told them that they could not find there way out of a paper bag even with directions.

TPBM is waiting for Fed Ex to call them to find out where their package got delivered to.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

False...lol.

tpbm needs to take a :chillpill: and :bong2:snap and a lil :48: THEN call fedEx...*sigh*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

True- I am starting to calm down a bit

TPBM has a couple of Bald Eagles in their tree


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

False, just nut-hucking bastie squirrels...lol.

tpbm has bears regularly walk through their property


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

False

TPBM is having a bad day


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

false

tpbm needs a new form of parcel delivery service...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

true

TPBM wishes Fed-duh-Ex would go bankrupt


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

True, sounds liek it'd b 4 the best...

tpbm needs to get their mind off their current problems.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

true

TPBM is finding something else to do


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 6, 2012)

false I'm posting

tpbm lost a bud on the floor somewhere.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

True, all the time at home ...lol.

tpbm is wondering about new flavors (strains)


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2012)

false

TPBM found the bud they lost on the floor


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

true

tpbm wants to place another order  real soon...


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 6, 2012)

true never enough

tpbm has a seed order on the way to them now


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

TRUE!!! And I am EX-CI (wait for it...)
...

...TED!

tpbm is dreaming of the sweet sweet smoke they'll be puffin on real soon...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

false

TPBM is recovering from a night out


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2012)

False, still recovering from the big game

Tpbm has a pimple on their face


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is still angry about not getting their package from Fed-duh-Ex


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 7, 2012)

FAlse.....you and fed ex  dont get along duck:giggle:

TPBM wants to stay home


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

true-and will



TPBM is wanting something for breakfast but cannot decide


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2012)

False!  Had a taquito from Whataburger..

Tpbm is thinking about cleaning the garage


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

false

TPBM has a huge garage


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 7, 2012)

False

TPBM is about to go get a gas station biscuit


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

false

TPBM is preparing for their next grow


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 7, 2012)

TRUE

TPBM has the munchies


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 7, 2012)

False


tpbm is excited to pop some new flavors


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

true

TPBM is waiting till Feb14 to start their next grow


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

true

TPBM is doing bong rips


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 7, 2012)

False

tpbm has imbibed on Salvia Divinorum


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2012)

False

Tpbm likes the smell of popcorn


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

true

TPBM can eat a boatload of popcorn


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 7, 2012)

true

tpbm likes the taste of bacon


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

true

TPBM is getting hungry


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 7, 2012)

False, just had popcorn  lol

Tpbm needs to lose a few pounds


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 7, 2012)

True

tpbm has some useful info on how to lose weight...other then quit eating


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

False- never been on a diet in my life, if anything I need to gain a few pounds

TPBM  is thinking of what they need to do tomorrow


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 7, 2012)

False

tpbm has a dayplanner


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2012)

false

TPBM is needing to go to the big city again tomorrow


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 8, 2012)

False but I should run some errands

Tpbm overdid it last night and is painfully paying for it today


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2012)

false had to fast for some Doc tests this morning

TPBM is getting their first buzz of the day


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 8, 2012)

False, have a few more hours till I'm done workin'...

tpbm has smoked/grown Jack Herer b4...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2012)

True wasn't real inpressed with it either

TPBM has their VDay grow planned


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 8, 2012)

False

tpbm has had a bad trip b4...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2012)

true

TPBM is going to smoke some Jack Herer, great idea, thanks, i will.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2012)

false- Cheddarwurst

TPBM is enjoying this wonderful day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2012)

True

TPBM needs to tend the garden


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 8, 2012)

True the water bubbling now Setting up for the V Day grow

TPBM is going with a new way to grow this round


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2012)

False

Tpbm is now thinking of chocolate  lol


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2012)

false

TPBM has their tent ready for the Feb 14 grow


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 9, 2012)

False

TPBM is ordering today for their outdoor grow


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 9, 2012)

False...... been spring all year so far.

tpbm feeds their dog with a fork.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 9, 2012)

false

TPBM has just returned from a strenuous meeting


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 9, 2012)

False

tpbm has lived on a boat


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 9, 2012)

false.... would like to try it.

tpbm is scared of spiders.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2012)

false

tpbm can't find anything for lunch


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 9, 2012)

Fasle just ate

tpbm is having trouble spelling...:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2012)

ture!   

tpbm recently had a haircut.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 9, 2012)

False but I need one..lol

tpbm wears their hair short


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2012)

False

Tpbm likes very hot showers


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 9, 2012)

True

tpbm loves hottubs


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, true

Tpbm recently had Chinese food


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 9, 2012)

false..... would love some pork fried rice.

tpbm eats ketchup on their eggs


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2012)

False

Tpbm likes ketchup on their hash browns


----------



## Roddy (Feb 10, 2012)

false

The person below me is bonging it up right now!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2012)

False

Tpbm is not a morning person


----------



## Roddy (Feb 10, 2012)

false....31 years of getting up at 4am made me a morning person!

The person below me is a night owl!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2012)

true...Rough one last night

TPBM  is excited its Friday


----------



## Roddy (Feb 10, 2012)

False....it's Friday?? :rofl: I never know what day it is now that I'm unemployed...

The person below me has plans for tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2012)

False, I politely declined.

Tpbm is thinking what's for lunch.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2012)

false-just got back from breakfast

TPBM is thinking of taking a nap


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2012)

False, it's 8:30 pm and I'm watching the Grammys

Tpbm has their slippers


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2012)

true:laugh:

TPBM is looking out onto a frozen river and glad they are inside


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 13, 2012)

False, I have to drive 15min to see the lake/rivers. 
Tpbm is dreading their Monday mornings


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2012)

false

TPBM has to go to work


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2012)

False

Tpbm actually saw it snowing last night


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2012)

False-

TPBM normally does not see snow where they live


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2012)

True lol

Tpbm needs to shower and get dressed


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 13, 2012)

false did tht this morning

tpbm has been high all day


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2012)

False- med head from sleeping pills last night.  I'm dragging.

Tpbm needs reading glasses


----------



## Marsrover1 (Feb 14, 2012)

false- but i need them to drive =)

Tpbm cant wait for the green green grass of summer( wink wink nudge nudge) :bong1::bong2:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 14, 2012)

TRUE! Come on beach weather!

TPBM Is expecting a little snow mixed with rain today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2012)

False

Tpbm has errands to run


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2012)

false-snowing hard

tpbm is waiting on the judge to call


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 14, 2012)

false hope to not have to hear from one again

TPBM is chewing the fingernails


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2012)

False

tpbm has a heavy heart today


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 14, 2012)

False in a great mood

TPBM has too many plans and not enough hours in the day


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2012)

False

Tpbm is getting senile


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 14, 2012)

The Jury is still out

TPBM needs a nap


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2012)

False, it's almost midnight.  

Tpbm has bills to pay and not enough dough


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2012)

false looking good this month

TPBM needs a little fast cash job


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2012)

False

TPBM is doing bongs like it is their job


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2012)

True It is my main function in life

TPBM needs to clean their bongs


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 15, 2012)

True it has been a while.

Tpbm is rolling a fatty for lunch


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 15, 2012)

False, I''ve rolled a fatty for post-work...

TPBM loves zigzags...


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 15, 2012)

true  got a whole case

tpbm eats cheese grits with their catfish.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2012)

Ewww!

Tpbm likes to doodle.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2012)

:rofl:

The Person below me is not as HIgh as I


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2012)

True- just woke up, but I will be later

TPBM has errands to do in the big city today


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 16, 2012)

false.... got work..... not sure I live near what you call "the big city".

TPBM likes hot sauce on their raw oysters.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2012)

true

TPBM like hot sauce on many food items


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2012)

False.

Tpbm has Dunlaps


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2012)

false.

Tpbm is almost outa smoke.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 16, 2012)

True true true...but harvest is coming soon, I hope!

The person below me is enjoying a cup of coffee with their first joint of the day!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 16, 2012)

False, just the coffee...for now...:aok:

tpbm needs a cinnamon roll...


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2012)

False, have a stomach bug

TPBM is anxious for spring!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2012)

True True True

TPBM hit their hammer with their thumb


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2012)

hahaha...false. Hit my thumb with a hammer before tho. 

TBPM has a damn CAT in HEAT!


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 16, 2012)

false

TPBM eats cheese on their hotdogs


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sometimes. I like it on all beef hotdogs.

Tpbm is growing satori for the first time.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 16, 2012)

false  gonna order it though

tpbm puts fatback in their blackeye peas.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 16, 2012)

False...don't like BEP!

The person below me is going out for dinner tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2012)

False

Tpbm needs to get to the grocery store


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2012)

True True True

Tpbm has no money to go to the grocery store.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 16, 2012)

False
tpbm needs creamer for coffee


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 16, 2012)

false don't use creamer

tpbm eats mayhaw jelly on their toast.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 16, 2012)

FALSE, mainly because I don't know what mayhaw jelly is...lol.

tpbm likes peanut butter...


----------



## Roddy (Feb 16, 2012)

True, on bread, on a spoon....will you eat it on the moon? :rofl: Sorry, Dr Seuss moment.

The person below me needs to get busy watering


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 16, 2012)

false..... watered this morning

TPBM..... likes fried okra


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 16, 2012)

yuck...False...lol.

tpbm loves chicken-fried anything...lol...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2012)

Hell Yeah..BBQ is my fav


tpbm  just got a new toy


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2012)

:ciao: 4U! False, getting some soon

Tpbm is going to bed.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 16, 2012)

false..... about an hour

tpbm eats pickled pigs feet


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> false..... about an hour
> 
> tpbm eats pickled pigs feet



Man loves his southern food! 

False, Ive tried them. 
 Tpbm is procrastinating.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2012)

False I'm looking up procastinating too big a word for me

TPBM is a google addict


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 16, 2012)

True

Tpbm is old and wrinkly :-0


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2012)

False got a few smooth places left

TPBM has to smoke out side


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2012)

False  in my easy chair now  :bong:

TPBM  Has too many shoes


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2012)

False - u can never have enough!

Tpbm has seen better days


----------



## Roddy (Feb 17, 2012)

True...couldn't get much more true lol

The person below me has a job interview today


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 17, 2012)

false..... thankfully..... they'd just make me pee in a cup. 

tpbm has tried to fry bacon naked.:holysheep:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2012)

false

TPBM is watching the sunrise


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 17, 2012)

false  cloudy

tpbm likes fried gator tail


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2012)

true- just do not eat gator fat

TPBM is glad it is Friday


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a cold beverage  lol


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 17, 2012)

true  coke zero

tpbm can make brunswick stew.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2012)

Dunno
???

Tpbm likes French toast


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

true 

TPBM needs a new view


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2012)

True

Tpbm needs new clothes


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2012)

sure

tpbm needs a new attitude.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

False, I'm awesome!!!! lol... (my momma tells me that all the time :rofl: )

tpbm needs to clear their mind of the daily grind...(woah that rhymed)


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 17, 2012)

true..... and I do daily 

tpbm cuts up their own chicken for frying.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2012)

false

tpbm has a new attitude


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

False, feelin' pretty positive today (it's friday after all...)

tpbm is wondering where their week went...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2012)

true

TPBM has been paying bills and looking at seed strains


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

True (on the paying bills part, just got my seeds tho :woohoo: )

tpbm wants a new flavor (strain)


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2012)

true-gearing up

TPBM is going to be walking their dogs


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 17, 2012)

False, Don't own a dog atm  Soon enough i suppose. I have a kitten in full heat right now. :huh:  Off to the vet next week!

Tpbm has to be at work soon!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2012)

false

TPBM has been tending to their grow


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

false been napping

TPBM is Waking and Baking


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

False, at work atm

tpbm has ruined peoples hits (by making them laugh) on purpose just to watch them cough and sputter


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

Guilty as charged

TPBM has a loves to mess with ppl's heads


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

SO TRUE!!! lol...

tpbm needs to get chores done...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2012)

false


tpbm is fixing dinner


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

False

tpbm feels like chicken tonight


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

FALSE having trout

TPBM burnt their finger on the bowl


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2012)

false - grilling out its that warm

TPBM has been on the phone most of the day


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

True feels like it growing from my ear


TPBM is ready to get away from city life


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2012)

false- all country here

TPBM is looking for their dog


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

False he barking at the door

TPBM needs to give their dog a bath


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2012)

true

TPBM is still hungry


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

false, ate a sandwich bout an hour ago

tpbm has a rumbley belly


----------



## Irish (Feb 17, 2012)

false, its a rumbly tumbly and i ate chili. 

tpbm is watching the nighly news


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

False, watching my computer monitor...lol.

tpbm has their legs up and reclined


----------



## Irish (Feb 17, 2012)

true, watching nighly news. 

tpbm is now typing back ''tpbm''...lol...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

True 

TPBM is bored


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

True, waiting for end o work week (tick tock tick tock...)

tpbm is hitting the USER CP like it's going outta style...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2012)

false

tpbm is getting tired of the phone


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

true 

TPBM hopes to get a winter storm


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 17, 2012)

false

tpbm  has been abducted by aliens and returned safely.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

False I just see them around harvest time when they refill their stash jars

TPBM is drinking


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 17, 2012)

true... doc pepper.... diet

tpbm has gotten their Girl Scout cookies this year.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

False should get them Sun morn


TPBM just loaded the bong with a joint


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2012)

False

And we're selling g s cookies, need more?  Lol.

Tpbm has the tv on


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 17, 2012)

true history channel

tpbm has seen bigfoot.... for real.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

True everytime I look at the floor


TPBM knows the mothman has green eyes not red


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 17, 2012)

True..... I guessed

tpbm is thinking about tpbm


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2012)

True  hubba hubba  

Tpbm is having dirty thoughts :-0


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2012)

false- think of breakfast

TPBM is expecting nice weather


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2012)

False, it's raining

Tpbm had their phone just ring


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2012)

false

TPBM is tired of talking on the phone


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2012)

False

Tpbm is grumpy today


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2012)

false

Tpbm is happy and high


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2012)

True Haveing a great day so far

TPBM is amazed that SM was up so earily


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2012)

True  

Tpbm is getting hungry


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2012)

true - cooking lunch as I type

TPBM is having pork chops for lunch


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 18, 2012)

true eating now

tpbm can make fried cornbread.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2012)

true

TPBM is now also hungry for cornbread


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2012)

true good thing I just put a pot of brown beans on

TPBM is having a joint for dessert


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2012)

True

Tpbm has a sweet tooth


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2012)

true

TPBM just got home


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2012)

False

Tpbm is expecting guests


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2012)

false

TPBM is going to relax the rest of the night


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 19, 2012)

true

tpbm is looking forward to the race next Sunday.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2012)

False, what race?

Tpbm has more then 2 tvs


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2012)

False- 1 in br and 1 in LR

TPBM will be watching the Daytona 500 next weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2012)

False  zzzzzz

Tpbm has a full tummy


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 19, 2012)

False, got munchies and waiting for dinner.

TPBM is ready for another session


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 19, 2012)

true just finished dinner

tpbm has slime  on their roots.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 19, 2012)

False I grow in soil

TPBM needs to get some H2O2 for their plants


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2012)

False

Tpbm wants to make brownies


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 20, 2012)

True--who doesn't wanna make brownies?

TPBM is smoking a whole lot of tobacco.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2012)

False no to tobacco here, Ick

Tpbm is missing a loved one  :-(


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 20, 2012)

True--that is a major cause of my PTSD

TPBM can't sleep


----------



## Marsrover1 (Feb 20, 2012)

true, sleep is a long lost friend i cant seem to find any more

Tpbm hates rainy days and mondays lol


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2012)

True

TPBM is watching the sunrise


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2012)

False, never see those lol

Tpbm wakes at lunchtime


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2012)

false

TPBM is a night owl


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2012)

false

tpbm is watching it SNOW!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2012)

false

TPBM is wishing for Spring


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2012)

TRUE

The person below me wants to get outside and work in the yard.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2012)

true

TPBM needs a winter coat when going outside


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2012)

False  

Tpbm is sleepy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2012)

true it nap time

TPBM wishes they could take a nap


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 20, 2012)

True, it is nearly impossible to fall asleep with the sun up.

TPBM hopes it rains.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 20, 2012)

false

TPBM is wanting something good to eat


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2012)

False-  full from tacos

Tpbm is about to smoke a new strain


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 20, 2012)

false..... sadly

tpbm hides their eyes when watching a scarey movie.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2012)

false I like to throw popcorn at those that do

TPBM needs to shave


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 20, 2012)

True, face and stupid receading head hairline

TPBM is about to pass out on the couch watching sunday night cartoons


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2012)

false it's monday here

TPBM is growing a beard instead of shaving


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 20, 2012)

bwahahaha, kinda true since i'm lazy, and obviously lit not thinking of the holiday weekend

tpbm is not quite as off their rocker at the moment as Ston-loc


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2012)

False  lol

Tpbm needs to chill a little


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2012)

False having too much fun running wide open back in shape too:banana: :headbang:  

TPBM is not :fly: :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2012)

False

Tpbm says its almost 3 am


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

False

TPBM is hungry


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 21, 2012)

True, haven't ate breakfast yet.
Tpbm is out of green til harvest.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

False

TPBM is already tired of the rain


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2012)

true and it ain't even here yet

TPBM is in a get nothing done mood today


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 21, 2012)

True, first day back from the 3 day weekend and whatnot...

tpbm is leash training their new puppy


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

False- just open the door and let him run

TPBM just placed a seed order


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 21, 2012)

False, received mine ~6 daze ago :woohoo:

tpbm is has their next seed selection figured out...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

False

TPBM is wishing they could nap without getting interrupted.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 21, 2012)

True...lol

tpbm needs more caffeine...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

true

TPBM has been reading the newspaper


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 21, 2012)

False, MP 

tpbm is thinkin' same crap different day...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

true

TPBM like to stay informed


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 21, 2012)

True

tpbm reads google news


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

false- enjoy the local

TPBM is trying to figure out what they will have for dinner


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 21, 2012)

True 

tpbm does not eat pizza at all...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

False- sounds good for tonight

TPBM wishes that they would deliver pizza to their house


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2012)

False, it's beautiful here

Tpbm needs a neck massage


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2012)

true

Tpbm is having soup for dinner


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

false

TPBM is watching the news on TV


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2012)

False

Tpbm is horizontal at the moment


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

false half way inbetween

TPBM needs to go get some new shoes


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2012)

True

Tpbm needs new socks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

false just had xmas so I got plenty of them 


TPBM has too much time on their hands right now


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 22, 2012)

False

tpbm needs a vacation...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

false been on one for months

TPBM hastheir summer planned


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 23, 2012)

False, it's all up in the air

Tpbm wished they knew what their summer will bring


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

False I see alot of hammering and sawing and plumbng in my future

TPBM needs to go to sleep by they are wide awake


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 23, 2012)

True

Tpbm needs to spark it up again in hopes to get a lil bit sleepy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

true hitting both jars

TPBM has to get up at 5 in the morn


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2012)

False-but I did

TPBM is watching the local news


----------



## Maximlis (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice and interesting game it seems. Who has invented?


----------



## Roddy (Feb 23, 2012)

False...MSNBC

The person below me has coffee and a bong in hand.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 23, 2012)

Maximlis said:
			
		

> Nice and interesting game it seems. Who has invented?



Seen this in a few forums...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 23, 2012)

True and false...lol. Coffee: YES, bong: NO, not yet...:hubba:

tpbm needs to get some more sleep


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

false the sun is up so so am I


TPBM broke a bong already this morning


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 23, 2012)

False...lol.

tpbm is cleaning up bong bits


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 23, 2012)

False

Tpbm Is enjoying their pipe


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2012)

false

TPBM is checking on their grow


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

False done check on it

TPBM is thinking about something to eat


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2012)

true- but I am always looking for something to eat

TPBM needs a motivational boost


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 23, 2012)

false, had a (motivational) talking to yesterday 

tpbm is curing some righteous as we speak...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 23, 2012)

I wish

Tpbm has wet hair


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

False heading to the shower tho

TPBM just had their lighter go bad


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 23, 2012)

Pu ozzy.  And false, I have tons lying around,

Tpbm has a dying phone


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

False their worthless around here 

TPBM is jamming hard to heaven and hell


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2012)

False,..but I've been told I'm going there one day, lol

Tpbm is going to bed early


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

False no one here to share it with

TPBM makes a great breakfast


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2012)

True, when im up lol

Tpbm
Is sleepy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

false working on get that way tho

TPBM just found a lighter they didn't know they had


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2012)

false

TPBM wishes it would quit raining


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2012)

False

Tpbm wore shorts and flip flops yesterday cuz it felt like spring


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 24, 2012)

Somewhat true. Its was very nice, short weather for sure!

Tpbm is enjoying 80s today :holysheep: until the thunderstorms this afternoon.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2012)

False  cold front came in

Tpbm likes jelly on their sausage bisquits


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2012)

false

TPBM is getting hungry


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2012)

True sorta

Tpbm can't find a charger cord


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2012)

False- found in dog's mouth

TPBM is experiencing high winds


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

false calm now but eariler to was blowing hard

TPBM stumped their big toe this morning


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 24, 2012)

False

tpbm has a sore toe


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

TRUE 

TPBM is taking their pain meds:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2012)

False

Tpbm has heard that tooth paste can take scratches out of glass


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

true but I also had to by new ones after trying it

TPBM has to go change into something ppl can see them in


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2012)

True!!!!!!!

Tpbm needs to shake a leg.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 24, 2012)

False

Tpbm is waiting for their spouse to get off work...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a headache


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 24, 2012)

False

tpbm needs a tylenol or 2


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 24, 2012)

False

Tpbm is waiting for BONG RIPS


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 24, 2012)

True

tpbm has 4 more hours of work to get through...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

False 

TPBM is home of the weekend


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 24, 2012)

False

tpbm going to visit friends this weekend


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

False just got informed she's coming here

TPBM has to clean house now


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 24, 2012)

True

tpbm medicates :bong2: b4 cleaning house


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

true while cleaning too

TPBM has the main rooms clean


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 24, 2012)

False

tpbm has a sicky (cold,flu) significant other to take care of


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2012)

False

Tpbm can't remember what they were gonna say


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

False didn't have anything to say

TPBM just fired 1 up


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2012)

false

TPBM is real, real high now


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 24, 2012)

false

tpbm mixes names when addressing ppl (i do  )


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

False I dont remember names 

TPBM just opened a cold beer


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 24, 2012)

False

tpbm has dogs


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

True would not know how to live without one in the house

TPBM needs to get cleaned up


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2012)

false

TPBM is looking for something to munch on


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

False just had a deer steak

TPBM needs some candles


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2012)

False

Tpbm is down in the dumps


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2012)

true-sick

TPBM has been sleeping all day


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

False need a nap

TPBM just made dinner(or called for it)


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Feb 24, 2012)

True, I sent my wife out for Pizza Hut pizza.  Thin crust, ham, mushroom, green olives.  Large.

TPBM has been banned from an internet forum.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 24, 2012)

true a few

TPBM is waiting on someone to get there


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 24, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a hole in their sock


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Feb 24, 2012)

False.

TPBM is high.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 25, 2012)

true my normal stste of mind

TPBM is waiting for someone


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2012)

False

Tpbm has eye candy on the TV


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 25, 2012)

false tv not on

TPBM had better get ready


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2012)

False

TPBM has a cold


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2012)

false

TPBM has some nice looking buds drying


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2012)

I wish

Tpbm doesn't do mornings


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2012)

false

tpbm doesn't do late nights


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 25, 2012)

False

TPBM is wanting a donut


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2012)

False, BUT, that is cause I  just had my first doughnut in years! How did you know?

Tpbm loves maple bars


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 25, 2012)

true anything maple favor

TPBM has a sugar buzz


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2012)

false

TPBM just woke up


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2012)

False

Tpbm has lube in their house


----------



## Marsrover1 (Feb 26, 2012)

true: some 90 wt  for the gear box on my 4x4 lol

Tpbm is a sex fanatic hehe


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2012)

false

TPBM is happy the wind has quit blowing


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2012)

False

Tpbm isn't ready to start their day just yet


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 26, 2012)

False started hrs ago

TPBM is getting warmed up with hot coffee


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 26, 2012)

false pepsi max

tpbm can smell their plants right now.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2012)

False  

Tpbm is bored beyond belief.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 26, 2012)

false just stoned there

TPBM needs a new grow set up


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2012)

false

TPBM needs to wake up


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 26, 2012)

False naps coming on

TPBM wants a ice cream cone


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2012)

false-coffee

TPBM has been napping since 12 noon


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 26, 2012)

false 

TPBM finalling got some sleep


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2012)

True-to much

TPBM has a cold/flu


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 27, 2012)

False, just got over it last week 

tpbm is looking into cold meds atm...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2012)

False

Tpbm likes buttered popcorn


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 27, 2012)

TRUE! The more butter the better!

tpbm prefers salty over sweet...


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 27, 2012)

true 

tpbm is afraid to eat cause their mouth is numb and they don't want to chew a hole in their cheek


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 27, 2012)

False, oucharoo orange!

tpbm has had dental work done recently...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2012)

false


tpbm is enjoying the sunset


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2012)

False

Tpbm Likes fried chicken


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2012)

true


tpbm is hungry


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 27, 2012)

True

Tpbm arms are getting cold


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Feb 27, 2012)

False.

TPBM loves BBQ pork chops...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2012)

Never had them-  

Tpbm has mad grilling skills


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

True can cook anything over a wood fire.

TPBM is in a bad mood


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2012)

False

Tpbm doesn't wanna get up tomorrow morning


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

false 

the person above me doesn't want to go to bed


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

:huh: looks like both the ppl above me are asleep

TPBM is having a nightcap:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2012)

false

TPBM is enjoying the sunrise with their bong


----------



## Marsrover1 (Feb 28, 2012)

true

Tpbm cant wait for the week end lol


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2012)

false

TPBM is thinking of breakfast


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

True

tpbm takes their dog to work


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2012)

False

TPBM is having a bad day


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

false kinda

tpbm does not want to trim the last of the harvest


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

False

tpbm is soaking seeds for a new crop


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2012)

False

Tpbm is looking out the window to a cloudy day.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

false sun out just not in a mood to enjoy it

TPBM needs a change of outlook


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

False

tpbm needs to get out for a walk


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2012)

true

tpbm likes canned chili


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

True, love canned chili

tpbm likes chili dogs yum!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2012)

true

tpbm has red and green eyes, like watermelon


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

False...

tpbm has blue eyes...


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

false

tpbm needs to trim more and smoke less


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2012)

false

tpbm has cold hands


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

false

tpbm needs some gloves


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2012)

true

tpbm needs to step outside


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

False the suns out just no in the mood to be in it

TPBM just got stoned


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2012)

false, in progress

tpbm has an orange lighter


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

True

tpbm is going to use a pipe


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

true

tpbm likes mushrooms


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

True both kinds

TPBM wants a cyborg body


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

True, this one's wore out ...lol. *sighs*


tpbm likes to game hunt


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

True a bad day hunting beats a good day of work anytime

TPBM is ready for a few grams of shrooms


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

true, sounds like a nice vacay for a day...lol.

tpbm trips while camping


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

true 

TPBM is going to get a couple cases of beer and get drunk


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

false

tpbm drinks cocktails and trips at disneyland


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 28, 2012)

False, unfortunately.

TPBM is getting slaughtered at online blackjack.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

false dont like playing cards online

TPBM is off to the store


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2012)

False

Tpbm cooked breakfast


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 29, 2012)

True, I think?  (if toasting bagels counts)

TPBM is going to drink blue raspberry soda.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2012)

False- diet dp

Tpbm isn't a big coffee drinker


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 29, 2012)

True -- I get my caffeine from soda.

TPBM was listening to Sly and the Family Stone earlier.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2012)

False  - 311

Tpbm needs to put away clean clothes


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

False The rain drops and they were falling


TPBM wants a new bong


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

False, I'd just make a new one...

tpbm glass over metal pipes...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

True 

TPBM has to get ready to go into town but don't want to


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

False, already there

tpbm needs to medicate b4 going to town :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2012)

False

Tpbm has their phone in their hand


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

False,

tpbm loves their Android


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

false never had one and don't want one

TPBM has rain coming down hard


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2012)

False- beautiful here

Tpbm needs to reload


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

true takig care of that now

TPBM just saw their first snake of the yr


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

false

tpbm loves reptiles


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

false their fine as long as their not poisonous if they are it's off with their head


TPBM gets cold chills thinking about snakes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

False, I love snakes

tpbm watches dvd's instead of going to the movies


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 29, 2012)

True nowadays.

TPBM is sad that Davy Jones died.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

False He lead a good life so why be sad


TPMB has "Hey, Hey, We're the Monkeys" playing in  the head now


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

False, "Daydream Believer"

tpbm had a crush on davy jones


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 29, 2012)

false..... I did watch the monkeys.

tpbm ..... has an alarm set for 4:20


----------



## pcduck (Feb 29, 2012)

false

TPBM  Is getting ready for dinner


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

False it's always 4:20 to me

TPBM is home for the day


----------



## pcduck (Feb 29, 2012)

False

TPBM is liking this warm weather with no rain.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

False

tpbm can't wait for Spring to get here...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 29, 2012)

true

TPBM is getting antsy to get their outdoor grow planted


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

False been raining off and on all day

TPBM is headed for a nap


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

False just had another cup o' java 

tpbm doesn't drink coffee after 12p.m.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2012)

True

Tpbm needs a new toothbrush


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

Woah! Stay outta my bathroom...lol. TRUE.

tpbm uses Listerine...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 29, 2012)

False Scope

TPBM is having a wake n bake


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 29, 2012)

False bake no wake

tpbm has glued their fingers together before.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2012)

True lol

Tpbm has smoked from a coke can


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 1, 2012)

True 

TPBM has 3 joints rolled to finish the night off with


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

False- got 3 bongs ready for the morning

TPBM is going to be partying today


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2012)

True

Tpbm needs to quit buying crap lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 1, 2012)

False don't by cheap stuff will do without first

TPBM is getting ready to take a trip thru their mind


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 1, 2012)

False

Tpbm is going out to lunch today.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

True

tpbm loves teriyaki


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2012)

True

Tpbm likes root beer floats


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 1, 2012)

false got a few different types laying around

TPBM is in a weird state of mind


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2012)

True...wierd state


TPBM  is supose to be working


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 1, 2012)

I am working :bong::bong::bong: hard at it too lighter even hot

TPBM is having a hard time with concentrating


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

True

tpbm wants something cool for their throat...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

false

TPBM is very happy


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

True, gettin' ready for my freebie grow...

tpbm has a smoke/strain report for MP...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

True- but no seeds are available

TPBM should try growing Cheddarwurst


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

True, from the strain descriptions its sounds epic :cool2:

tpbm is puffin on some cheddarwurst...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

true

TPBM needs to buy some CW'2 They would not be disappointed :aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

True

tpbm has never smoke/grown Serious's AK47


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

false

TPBM just got done with dinner


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2012)

False- Just got it in the oven

Tpbm likes dark meat


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

True

tpbm is making gravy (oh yeaaaahhh!)


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 1, 2012)

True (HOW THE HELL DID YOU KNOW?)

TPBM had the Mount St Helens of zits erupt on their hass and popped it, forming a liquid-oozing open sore that hurts like hell.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2012)

false- to much information:laugh:

TPBM is watching it rain again


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 2, 2012)

True, can't be the Evergreen state w/o green making rain 

tpbm is torn between which strains to do OD.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2012)

false

TPBM has to many strains


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 2, 2012)

True 

tpbm has never smoked Mataro Blue...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2012)

true

TPBM needs a puff


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 2, 2012)

Very TRUE ...lol

tpbm has work to finish b4 their first bowl...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2012)

false

TPBM is having fried chicken for dinner


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2012)

False, Mexican

Tpbm is craving a cerveza


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 2, 2012)

false   not much of a beer drinker

tpbm  has the munchies


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2012)

False, still full from dinner

Tpbm is in a pissy mood


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2012)

false- got the glow going

TPBM doesn't answer their pm's


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2012)

False dont get many. Don't y'all be funny and fill my box either


TPBM is feeling onrey today


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2012)

false

TPBM has a hangover


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2012)

False worked most the night cleaning flood damage.


TPPT was too stoned to ask a question my mind is blank


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2012)

Umm don't know how to answer that one, lol.

Tpbm has ugly feet.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

true oversized too

TPBM is lost in a round room hunting for the corner


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2012)

True

Tpbm has an aching back-lower left side


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2012)

(whoa, this is page 420 for me, lol)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

True  how'ed you know

TPBM is thinking about a hot tub


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2012)

Hell yes!!

Tpbm lives their soaks.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

:confused2: how you "lives: a soak

TPBM iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis too stoned to be spelling


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2012)

True lol

Tpbm needs to reload


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

False set and rolled up a pack of papers earlier

TPBM needs to walk out and get the Sunday morning paper


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2012)

False, that's so 2 decades ago 

Tpbm needs another beer


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

False hitting the shine tonight

TPBM can light their breath


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

False

TPBM is watching the sunrise


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 4, 2012)

true..... 

tpbm has coffee brewing


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

true

TPBM  drinks Maxwell house


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 4, 2012)

Folgers here most of the time cheapest at sams

tpbm  makes their own edibles.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

false

TPBM is looking for more recipes


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 4, 2012)

always

tpbm needs to figure out what to make for dinner


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

true

TPBM needs to go grocery shopping


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 4, 2012)

false went yesterday with the wife

tpbm can make grits cakes.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

false- and I will never eat grits again, brings back bad memories.

TPBM is getting hungry.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

True waffles ands bacon for lunch is the plan here

TPBM is getting their head on right:joint:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 4, 2012)

true that

tpbm is gonna go do some errands in the car before he gets WASTED and can't drive


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

False errands run the bong's iced down time to melt with some full melt


TPBM is using honey in their coffee today


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

false

TPBM is getting crossed eyed from watching the full melt, bubble


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

false just woke up from being fully melted by the full melt

TPBM is enjoying their second wake n bake of the day


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2012)

False

Tpbm is feeling kinda funky


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 4, 2012)

true.... listening to some funky music

tpbm went to the movies and saw Saturday night fever.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

false

TPBM just got done grilling out in the snow


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

false

TPBM loves popcorn


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

true

TPBM just got done with dinner


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 4, 2012)

true  brunswick stew

tpbm has a pet in their lap.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

false

TPBM has 2 dogs that are to big to sit in laps


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

false a little Jack Russel terror

TPBM has hot coffee in their cup


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

false

TPBM is dehydrated


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

false I'm always drinking something

TPMB needs to build a bigger grow room


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 4, 2012)

false ..... may get a tent though

tpbm holds a lit joint in their mouth while typing.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

true have one mose the time

TPBM needs to back away from the bottle


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2012)

True lol

Tpbm is sick of bad attitudes


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

True but it's my only attitude

TPBM needs a change of pace


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2012)

True

Tpbm needs to eat more healthy stuff  lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

False as long as it makes a turd it works for me:rofl:



 TPBM just blew a fuse in their stereo


----------



## Roddy (Mar 5, 2012)

False...what stereo?? 

The person below me is jamming along this morning!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2012)

:headbang:

TPBM  is wanting to stay home


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2012)

True

TPBM needs to plow their driveway


----------



## Roddy (Mar 5, 2012)

False....it snowed, but will melt before 10am...besides, I own a Jeep! 

The person below me is dying for spring and bike season!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2012)

False, it's already here  

Tpbm can't choose between eggs or pancakes


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2012)

true- but I decided on eggs

TPBM is high


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2012)

True and getting higher

TPBM hurt their back shoveling snow this morning


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2012)

False- just letting it pile up

TPBM sure wishes that Spring would hurry and get here


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 5, 2012)

TRUE!

Tpbm has much spending to do.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2012)

True If I find the right thing to spend it on

TPBM is Stoned and forseeing getting more stoned


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2012)

true

tpbm is to stoned to type


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 5, 2012)

False, I wish...

tpbm is sick of the rain...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2012)

True just sick of bad weather period.

TPBM just changed a flat tire in a mini blizzard


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 5, 2012)

oi veh, False, I'd hate to have to do that...

tpbm is thinking about change...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2012)

True Attitude and Latitude

TPBM needs a delivery of pizza


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2012)

False

TPBM just woke up


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2012)

False I wish I should know better than ato answer the phone when it's snowing

TPBM settled for a deer steak and eggs


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2012)

false- but it sure sounds good

TPBM is watching the snow melt


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2012)

True it's dripping off the roof

TPBM think it should be a law to relax with a joint everyday


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2012)

true

TPBM enjoys smoking mj anyway they can


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2012)

True 

TPBM was looking at a apple thinking abut making it a bowl


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 5, 2012)

False...lol. Classic, Ozz

tpbm is makin holes in apples...:rofl:


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 5, 2012)

false wheres my bow

tpbm saves their used tin foil.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2012)

False

Tpbm is out of seran wrap  lol


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2012)

True, but never had any to start with lol

The person below me is watching the news


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2012)

true...nothing good:hitchair:


TPBM  is makeing breakfast


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

False-going back to bed

TPBM only got a hour of sleep last night.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2012)

False-  but I'm going back to bed too

Tpbm dreams every night


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

true

tpbm is tired


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2012)

True And can't get into a forward gear to do anything

TPBM needs new boats


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 6, 2012)

false

tpbm needs new flip flops


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

false- don't care for them...no support

TPBM is extremely high from smoking Cheaddarwurst and recommends it to all his mp friends


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2012)

False, but that cheddarwurst sounds delicious...

tpbm feels a bit light headed


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2012)

True 

Tpbm needs motivation to go cook


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2012)

False just had pancakes and eggs

TPBM is waiting for a phone call


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2012)

false

tpbm thinks spring has already sprung


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2012)

False we'll get 1 more winter storm here


TPBM is working hard at loafing around


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2012)

true

tpbm has carpal tunnel


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2012)

false

tpbm needs to trim their nails


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2012)

False

tpbm is takin care of business...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

false- just woke up

TPBM cannot get motivated


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 6, 2012)

False-went outside and did some spring yardwork. Its getting nicer outdoors! 

TPBM is looking forward to some much deserved time off from work.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

false- retired

TPBM is wondering what they should have to eat


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, what's for dinner?

Tpbm is having very windy weather.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

true

TPBM was thinking Spam :laugh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2012)

False deer chili and cornbread

TPMB is tired of seeing gray skies


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

true

tpbm is now hungry for deer chili


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2012)

False, just ate some pad thai

tpbm likes thai food...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

true- I am a sea food lover, I see food and I eat it:laugh:

TPBM is not a doomsday prepper


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2012)

True, whats the point? if it's coming ain't much I can do about it 

tpbm has a contingency plan no matter what the circumstance....


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

true- going to party like its the last day of my life

TPBM is finally seeing the sun


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2012)

False,

tpbm is warmed by the heavenly rays of our Sun...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

true

TPBM is on the phone


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2012)

False on MP

tpbm is thinkin' they need to twist one up...:joint:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

true

TPBM is getting high


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2012)

False T-80 mins and counting ....lol....

tpbm IS high...lol...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

true

tpbm  is tired of waiting


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2012)

True dat!

tpbm is thinkin' bout something to drink....


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2012)

False, got ice water

Tpbm has a friend that's in a bad way


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2012)

True

tpbm needs to go hang with someone that needs it...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

false

TPBM is going out to dinner


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2012)

False, dinners done

Tpbm needs groceries


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

true

TPBM is a procrastinator


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2012)

False in the process of lighting one

TPBM forgot their clip outside


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

false

TPBM is ready to go


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2012)

False not going anywhere

TPBM is getting the flashlight


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2012)

True....going for a 10 mile walk after the game ends in an hour or so.

The person below me is settling in for the evening


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2012)

True

Tpbm prefers mustard over mayo


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 7, 2012)

False hate both BBQ and katchup 

TPBM just Stoped in to say good night


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 7, 2012)

false good morning ya'll

Tpbm is getting there 2012 survival kit together lol better to have it and not need it than well you know the rest


----------



## Roddy (Mar 7, 2012)

False...still have mine from the last 3 doomsdays! :rofl:

The person below me is waking and baking!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2012)

True :bong:

TPBM needs more sleep


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2012)

False, gotta wait an hour

Tpbm takes vitamins


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

true

TPBM needs to biu:bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2012)

True!  Great idea!  

Tpbm loves blueberry pancakes.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

false- don't really care for blueberry's

TPBM is going back to bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2012)

False, but I want to  lol

Tpbm doesn't like cats


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

false- they are ok, but I do not have any. I have 2 dogs

TPBM is dreading next week


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 7, 2012)

false---you are a funny duck "---"

tpbm---is ready for a nap


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

true

TPBM has just over microwaved their popcorn and has filled the house up with smoke


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 7, 2012)

False thank goodness I hate that smell

TPBM is glad it warmed up enough to air out the house


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

true

TPBM needs to throw away their phone


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 7, 2012)

False I just got a new one in the mail

TPBM hasn't done laundry in far too long


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

False

TPBM has been walking outside.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 7, 2012)

True! I just took the dog for a walk.

TPBM needs to smoke a bowl


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

false-just finished

TPBM is relaxing


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 7, 2012)

True with a joint and cold iced tea

TPBM wonders "Who let the fools in?"


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2012)

true

tpbm has cramps  lmao.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

False 


TPBM needs a belly rub


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 9, 2012)

False :rofl:
tpbm is pettin their puppies


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 9, 2012)

false but nice

tpbm is gonna be working the veggie garden today


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2012)

false

tpbm needs to reload


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

False everything locked and loaded

TPBM is heading to town


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 9, 2012)

False, already there 

tpbm needs gas...


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 9, 2012)

True, but gas is suppose to spike to $4.00-4.10 a gal. Might get my legs ready lol.
TPBM is day dreaming of the wonderful buds they wil have around harvest


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 9, 2012)

True

tpbm loves the stink on their fingers


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

True...but that just sounds wrong. :rofl:

The person below me is rolling one right now!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

True Good deed for the day done now for me reward:joint:

TPBM gets lost when they know where their going


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 9, 2012)

True...... I'm a stoner

tpbm can crow call.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

True best way to locate Turkeys

TPMB is ready for spring gobbler season


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 9, 2012)

true..... i make em commit suicide

tpbm uses a friction call for turkeys


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

False mouth call and wingbone

TPBM uses a bow to take game


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 9, 2012)

true mostly deer and hog

tpbm knows where a strut zone is at.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

True you want to hunt it I know where it's at

TPBM has too many toys


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 9, 2012)

true way way too many..... i love them all

tpbm knows their all hened up right now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

False

TPBM just popped the top on a cold beer


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 9, 2012)

false..... grape propel

tpbm is hitting their steam roller


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

False too dirty

TPBM has popcorn popping


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 9, 2012)

false, none even in the cupboards, 
TPBM is as sober as I am (haven't smoked ALL day !) Got a ton of stuff done finally!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

False don't think I've been sober in yrs

TPBM is watching the moon with a telescope


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2012)

False

Tpbm can put their toe in their mouth


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't want to know if I can or not, I know where it been

TPBM is ready for a lifestyle change


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2012)

True !

Tpbm has something in their lap


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 9, 2012)

False, dogs are both downstairs with my fiancee and the puppies.
TPBM is finally as high as I am! (Thanks THG for the test bud thought)


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2012)

True

Tpbm can't get their dog to scram


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2012)

False he know better than to disobey me.

TPBM is thinking about taking a walk on the Appalachian Trail


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2012)

False

Tpbm is sad that the beer is all gone cuz they don't like liquor


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2012)

False got 18 beers left but there going fast you better hurry or you'll miss out


TPBM just looked over and saw their dog hunching it's rabbit


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2012)

False, he's snoozing by my left knee

Tpbm needs to smoke a lil mOre


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2012)

Always True

TPBM just dropped a roach in their beer


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 10, 2012)

True

TPBM wishes that the $500 she just won at online video poker were real *sigh*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2012)

False

Tpbm is craving pancakes n syrup


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2012)

False steak off the grill

TPBM is taking a break from yard work


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 10, 2012)

false

tpbm is wiped out and has not started the yard work


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2012)

false just got to turn the compost pile and I'm done

TPBM is loving the sunshine today


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2012)

False, raining all day here

Tpbm has flannel pj bottoms


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2012)

False been yrs since I wore pj

TPBM is wore out from the yard work


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2012)

False  lol

Tpbm Needs reading glasses


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2012)

false wish the rest of my body was as good as my eyes then I'ld be :woohoo:

TPBM is eating ice cream


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 10, 2012)

false

tpbm is super stoned


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2012)

yet got the munchies for something against the rules to talkabout too

TPBM is in a horny orney mood


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2012)

False lol

Tpbm loves the color green


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2012)

True even more when harvesting green killer buds

TPBm needs to go on a get away to get over their last get away


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2012)

True!!!

Tpbm loves cinnamon rolls


----------



## aslan king (Mar 10, 2012)

Tbpm adds "in bed" to the end of fortune cookies


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 13, 2012)

False

tpbm is listening to music


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2012)

True but I always have the stereo on

TPBM was listening to 4 ever Floyd .com earlier


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 15, 2012)

Maybe  

Tpbm gets to crash in their own bed tonite


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 20, 2012)

True dat SmokinMom, can't wait

tpbm loves their sleep


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 20, 2012)

True

tpbm is getting new genetics tomorrow via ASB


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 20, 2012)

False

TPBM is going to be planting some seeds any day now...


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 21, 2012)

True! I just threw 5 into some jiffy pots, and started germinating another 5!

TPBM is about ready for a haircut!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2012)

True

Tpbm has their slippers on


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 21, 2012)

false..... don't wear slippers since discovery of crocs

tpbm is tender footed and always wears shoes.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 21, 2012)

false work boot here is a flipflop

tpbm needs more coffee


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 21, 2012)

very TRUE, they are actually hypersensitive...

tpbm uses shoe inserts (i.e. Dr. Scholls)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 21, 2012)

False Spenco work boat inserts

TPBM worked too hard yesterday


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2012)

What's work?  

Tpbm needs to shake a leg


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 21, 2012)

False, leg currently shakin' like there's no tomorrow

tpbm is procrastinating on what they have to do today...


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2012)

True, and what I was supposed to do yesterday, and the day before.. 

Tpbm has their feet propped up.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 21, 2012)

True very big things in the works 

tpbm is contemplating Redbox tonight...


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2012)

False, Survivor's on.  Maybe a Netflix horror movie after

Tpbm likes things spicy


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2012)

True not to hot though

tpbm has an awesome bud stored for a special occasion.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2012)

true

TPBM is getting their boat ready for Spring


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh man...I sold it last month for the wedding 



TPBM is honestly thinking about switching to hydroponics.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a hash hunger


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 26, 2012)

True need to make a batch before long.

TPBM needs a new set of Bubble bags


----------



## Maximlis (Mar 26, 2012)

The person left to me is sitting in a chair.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 26, 2012)

False, in bed
Tpbm has to work today


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 28, 2012)

True

tpbm has a 30+minute commute everyday


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2012)

False! I work only when the economy does 


TPBM likes to sip black coffee


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2012)

False

TPBM needs new floors.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 28, 2012)

True...lol.

tpbm loves oxyclean...


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2012)

false

tpbm needs motivation to do said chore..lol


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 28, 2012)

:ciao: Hi guys! 

False, mowed the grass while my lovely GF is at lunch 

TPBM wants there SEEDS!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 28, 2012)

false have too many atm...lol.

tpbm is wondering what time the seeds will get there...


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2012)

False to both, lmao.

Tpbm loves sweets.


----------



## nikimadritista (Mar 30, 2012)

False... 
What Line? lol
TPBM likes tripping on mushrooms


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 30, 2012)

True, very rarely

Tpbm has time to blow


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

True.  Wish I had money to blow...

Tpbm is enjoying a pretty day,


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 30, 2012)

True! 

Tpbm is craving BBQ now ALSO!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

True!

Tpbm loves pulled pork sandwiches.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 30, 2012)

........True! 

Tpbm has a burger on the grill


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

false, just finished my lunch, damn it was GOOD!

tpbm is thinking of peach cobbler now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

false cherry ice cream

TPBM is planting clones


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 30, 2012)

False, no ATM

Tpbm has satori babies to look after.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 30, 2012)

No but all this talk makes me want to 


TPBM loves Cheesecake, but hates tapioca pudding


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 30, 2012)

1/2 true

tpbm misplaced a bag of bubble hash last night


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Found it, shew!!!!  

Tpbm is ready to start the party.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 30, 2012)

True

Tpbm is comin to the party


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 30, 2012)

true where we partying 
tpbm is too sober


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

False.  And come on by  

Tpbm hears noise


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

False thats just you brain raddling around inthe empty space between your eyes SM

TPBM need to shave


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Gee thanks ozzman  lol

And nope, baby smooth  

Tpbm just had a chill


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

False nice in warm here

TPBM needs another beer


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

False, ain't started yet

Tpbm needs to clean out their pm box


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

False it's empty

TPBM need to go get in the shower


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

False, tub  lol

Tpbm is 

Lmfao


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

False not eating shrooms tonight

TPBM needs a new truck


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Sure!  Buy me one?  

Tpbm needs reading glasses.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

false eyes about the only thing that still works right


TPBM has 2 joints ready but cant find their lighter


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

False I like pipes better

Tpbm is about to have company


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

true and I still haven't shaved or showered

TPBM can't get started


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

True

Tpbm might b getting a headache


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

False Hope not planning to use that head

TPBM better be good or ther going to hear from Hick


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

False

Tpbm needs to take some vitamins


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 30, 2012)

True and I do

tpbm can do the moon walk.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2012)

False  lol

Tpbm is great at hokey pokey  lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2012)

False cant see the bottom of my shoes to see which is left or right

TPBM is ready to make the bar rounds tonight


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 30, 2012)

False...... aint been to a bar in 10 years

tpbm has seen the shaky leg dance on youtube.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 31, 2012)

I am not sure??? I just went looking for it and found 

Stanky Leg?:rofl:
youtube.com/watch?v=czR1yxKfhUc&feature=youtube_gdata_player




TPBM likes unsweetened tea


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 31, 2012)

False but don't like sweetened either.. Lol..artificial sweeteners lol

Tpbm is enjoying a cold beer.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2012)

false- it is 7:30 in the morning here...drinking coffee

TPBM is practicing for the :20 :bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 31, 2012)

True...... I practice long and hard everyday.

tpbm is looking down at a hole in their sock


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2012)

false- no socks

tpbm is doing bongs with coffee as a chaser


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 31, 2012)

True..... every morning

tpbm is hitting on some hash they made


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2012)

false- at night only

tpbm is watching the wildlife outside their window


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 31, 2012)

true..... bird feeder..... love to watch

tpbm  is after a gobbler this spring


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2012)

True already know which ridges he running around on too.

TPBM is sleepy


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2012)

false-pot of coffee gets ya going

tpbm is putting dabs of bho on their bong hits


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2012)

Great idea, false.

Tpbm is loading the vape.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2012)

False got the coffee going I hate trying to go to sleep when the sun is up

TPBM just put a hash snake in the joint they rolled


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 31, 2012)

Just hash pure n simple   thanks

Tpbm has spent lots of time outside today.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 31, 2012)

False, just mixed up a new batch of tea in the dark garage 



TPBM had a lazy day


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2012)

True been sleeping

TPBM is ready for some 5 card no draw poker


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2012)

false

tpbm has be doing bongs constantly since they woke up


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2012)

False rolled up 3 and when for a walk in the Woods(my way of going to church)

TPBM is having Bunch (Bong hits and lunch)


----------



## Irish (Apr 2, 2012)

false. it's close to midnight here...bunch was 12 hours ago...

tpbm is getting thier od plots ready for planting...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2012)

:yay: so true


TPBM...needs to take his girl to Bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2012)

False.  I may take me back to bed tho lol.

Tpbm is yawning


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 3, 2012)

False.

Tpbm is getting some action tonite :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2012)

false lol

tpbm just got an interesting message.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2012)

false

TPBM needs to find something to eat for breakfast


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 4, 2012)

True hmmm now what

Tpbm is feeling lazy and unmotivated


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2012)

true

TPBM has been looking for their lighter


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 4, 2012)

False got one in me pocket

tpbm is frustrated right now...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2012)

true- but taking a break


TPBM is a procrastinator


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2012)

true 

TPBM is getting ready for Fishing


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2012)

true

TPBM is getting hungry


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 4, 2012)

true

tpbm needs to go shopping for dinner sides...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2012)

false



TPBM is viewing a nice sunset


----------



## cubby (Apr 5, 2012)

False, it's morning.




TPBM is running late....again.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2012)

False

Tpbm doesn't feel like doing much


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 5, 2012)

False, Im feeling a Green Thumb today!

Tpbm has no idea when they are going to work.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh boy, is that true! Maybe never again...

The person below me needs a coffee and a :48:


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 5, 2012)

Very true, woke up around 3am to the 5.5wk old pups.
Tpbm needs another cpl hr nap.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bubba, glad to see you stuck around!

False, slept well last night.

Tpbm is in a funny place.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2012)

false

TPBM is waiting on a phone call


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 5, 2012)

True

Tpbm is going greenhouse shopping.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 5, 2012)

False

tpbm has their outdoor strain selection figured out...


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 5, 2012)

True! :icon_smile: Satori, satori, satori, satori, satori, White widow aaaannnndddddd..................satori!  :heart: :banana: :farm:  :clap: :headbang2: 

Tpbm expects great things this season!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2012)

False  

Tpbm doesn't like liver


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2012)

false

TPBM is practicing  for the :20


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 5, 2012)

false

TPBM is contemplating what to make for dinner


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 9, 2012)

True, am bach'ing it for 2 months...

tpbm makes family sized meals w/o thinking...lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 10, 2012)

Ummm... True?

Tpbm loves their crock pot lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 12, 2012)

True!  

Tpbm is dreading the weekend.


----------



## ishnish (Apr 12, 2012)

False- 

TPBM is looking forward to sleeping in this weekend.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 12, 2012)

True

Tpbm is barefoot


----------



## ishnish (Apr 12, 2012)

False

TPBM has lights coming on in 2 minutes.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2012)

false-turned off a couple hours ago

TPBM needs to mow the yard


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 13, 2012)

True....BUT I JUST DID IT!

TPBM wants to BIU!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2012)

True - with a big T

TPBM is BIU'ing:bong:


----------



## ishnish (Apr 13, 2012)

False- Need a new bong..

TPBM wants sloppy joe for dinner


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2012)

False-.....well maybe:laugh:

TPBM has been enjoying this Friday


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 13, 2012)

False- just got up

Tpbm has an aching head


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2012)

false- feel great wanna party?

TPBM is needing propane for their grill


----------



## ishnish (Apr 13, 2012)

False-  Need a grill first..

TPBM wishes they had some bud to smoke with their hash..


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2012)

false- all ready have both

TPBM is real high


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 13, 2012)

False  not yet anyways!!!

Tpbm likes tater tots  lol.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2012)

true fried or baked:stoned: :stoned: :stoned: 

tpbm can light a roach without burning their nose.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 13, 2012)

True

Tpbm needs reading glasses


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2012)

false not yet...... but close ..... I have a pair of bifocals on standby...... so far so good.

tpbm  watches deadliest catch


----------



## ishnish (Apr 14, 2012)

False.  Don't have the stomach for it.

TPBM smoked too much hash and set plans for gold prospecting in the near future..  and then smoked more hash..


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2012)

false-:laugh:


TPBM is bumming because it is raining.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2012)

False but will b tomorrow

Tpbm has a documentary on


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2012)

false- nothing is on

TPBM has been hitting the bho prior to this posting


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2012)

False

Tpbm looks good in purple


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2012)

false

TPBM is thinking of napping


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 14, 2012)

True need more rest

TPBM is having their afternoon wake and bake


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 14, 2012)

False...... bake only

tpbm...... has trim to make some hash


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2012)

False

Tpbm needs a cupcake


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 14, 2012)

True! but only if it's warm

Tpbm is thinking about getting their hair cut


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 14, 2012)

True, but only the ends.

TPBM pukes if they inadvertently eat peanut butter.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2012)

False

TPBM pukes on Lasagna


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 15, 2012)

false I can keep up with garfield eating Lasagna

TPMB wants the Word "Work" to be added to the Ban word list


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2012)

False  lol

Tpbm needs some hand lotion


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 15, 2012)

False them I couldn't sand wood with them

TPBM wants a robot that can do their job


----------



## ishnish (Apr 15, 2012)

True.. 

TPBM want biscuits and gravy with some maple sausages on the side...  Hmmm..


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2012)

false

TPBM is ready to eat lunch


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2012)

True, but what?

Tpbm loves carbonated beverages.


----------



## ishnish (Apr 15, 2012)

True-  especially if they're fermented..

TPBM is ready for an arse kick'n summer!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2012)

True- fishing

TPBM is watching the waves crash against their dock


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2012)

False

Tpbm is multi tasking


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 15, 2012)

True washing clothes, hitting a joint and typing


TPBM cant wait til Friday


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 15, 2012)

False...... I don't rush time anymore.

tpbm  doesn't use an alarm clock


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2012)

True

Tpbm isn't a strong swimmer


----------



## pcduck (Apr 16, 2012)

false

TPBM wishes someone would make coffee


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2012)

False..I made for Her

TPBM  hates the RAin


----------



## pcduck (Apr 16, 2012)

true

tpbm is receiving 50+mph winds


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 16, 2012)

true, 10+mph winds for more than 5 days. 

Tpbm is enjoying a gorgeous monday off of work.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2012)

I dont work

tpbm is a night owl


----------



## ishnish (Apr 16, 2012)

False- I'm a day walker..

TPBM needs to remember; left with your legs, not your back...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2012)

ishnish said:
			
		

> TPBM needs to remember; left with your legs, not your back...



sure, why not.  

TPBM loves beer.


----------



## ishnish (Apr 16, 2012)

And Beer Loves Me!!

TPBM is going to try some beer brewed with hops and bud sometime this year.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 16, 2012)

Sure!

Tpbm is hungry


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2012)

false

TPBM woke up late today


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 17, 2012)

False, I wish lol

Tpbm hears a dog barking


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2012)

true- need to let him in

TPBM is eating lunch


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 17, 2012)

False

Tpbm is almost out of toilet paper


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2012)

false

TPBM likes a nice quite morning


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 18, 2012)

True, if I'm up  lol

Tpbm has an aching back


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2012)

false

TPBM is ready to _git-r-done_


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 18, 2012)

True...lol....

tpbm just took care of an inflamed ingrown toenail using isopropyl and some scissors...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2012)

false-ouch

TPBM just got done cutting the grass


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 18, 2012)

False driving 520 total miles today just to get up and drive 260 in the morn :huh:


TPBM needs a foot massage


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

True, u game ozzman?  Lol

Tpbm is feeling kinda blue.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 19, 2012)

True...fiancee's gone for a month... 

tpbm doesn't know what to do today...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

False.  It's a do nothing day lol

Tpbm is horizontal


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2012)

false

TPBM is hoping the rain holds off till tonight


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 19, 2012)

False

tpbm is wonderin what's for lunch...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

False

Tpbm thinks its hot outside


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 19, 2012)

False

tpbm needs a refreshment...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

True

Tpbm Is missing a loved one


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2012)

true

TPBM has been prepping for 420


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 19, 2012)

very TRUE! got my j's all lined like good lil 420 soldiers...lol

tpbm needs to get out more...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2012)

false

TPBM has transplanted their clones today


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

False

Tpbm is watching Yu


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2012)

false

TPBM is waiting for their hid lights to come on


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

False

Tpbm doesn't carry cash


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 19, 2012)

False always have a few $$ on me


TPBM is gllad the job is almost over


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

False, don't work

Tpbm is having folks over tomorrow to celebrate 420


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 19, 2012)

False mad cause I'll be driving again all day

TPBM has a joint burning now


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 19, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a stomach ache


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2012)

false

TPBM is burning one in honor of 420


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2012)

False not yet

Tpbm needs a neck rub


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2012)

true- hurry

TPBM is planing on eating lunch and taking a nap afterwards.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2012)

False

Tpbm feels nauseous :0


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 20, 2012)

false

tpbm has a friend with a birthday on 4/20


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 20, 2012)

True

Tpbm needs to BIU


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2012)

False

Tpbm needs a shower


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2012)

false



TPBM is practicing for the 420 :bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 20, 2012)

False, not yet just 3 more hrs...

tpbm is smoking indi-dommed...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2012)

False

Tpbm feels sick  :-(


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 20, 2012)

False

tpbm needs some Pepto...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2012)

false

TPBM is grilling out


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2012)

False

Tpbm is being bugged by friends


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2012)

false-dogs

TPBM needs a restful night


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2012)

True

Tpbm could use a hug


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2012)

true- will reciprocate  


TPBM is hungry after chasing down their dogs that ran off to the back 40


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2012)

False

Tpbm doesn't know how to blow off their friends


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2012)

false- I am good at it

TPBM is to nice


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 20, 2012)

False lol

Tpbm wishes they were elsewhere


----------



## pcduck (Apr 21, 2012)

true- someplace warm and sunny

TPBM watered their garden this morning.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 21, 2012)

False

Tpbm is feelin like dirt   Lmao


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2012)

false

TPBM forgot to say when and has a hangover


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 22, 2012)

False

Tpbm could easily sleep the day away


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 22, 2012)

False that was the way yesterday went

TPBM is looking forward to a week of nothing to do but play with plants


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 22, 2012)

True

TPBM has a respiratory infection and is coughing up pus in their phlegm.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 23, 2012)

Eww false!

Tpbm thinks their bong is pretty.  Lol.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2012)

false

TPBM is hungry for barbeque pork


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 23, 2012)

Always!

Tpbm has to eat leftovers.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2012)

false

TPBM is thinking about pizza


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 23, 2012)

False

tpbm is yearning...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2012)

false

TPBM is drinking their first cup of coffee of the morning


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 24, 2012)

False, diet dr pepper 

Tpbm needs to do more chores


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 24, 2012)

False  lol

Tpbm loves Thai food


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2012)

True!

The person below has seen my backyard in full bloom!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2012)

lol I hadnt, so I exited this thread and opened the one under it. So now I have seen it :rofl:

TPBM hates waffles but loves pancakes


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 24, 2012)

True

Tpbm had pancakes today


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2012)

False I just ate waffles! :rofl:

TPBM has didn't wak n bake today


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ummm....Wak n bake? Is that like jerk and toke? :rofl:

true

Tpbm is jumping in the shower now....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 24, 2012)

true...yummm!

tpbm likes pho


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 24, 2012)

True!  But I much prefer multis Thai!  

Tpbm likes apricot-glazed pork tenderloins.


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes!!!

TPBM is a shopaholic.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2012)

false

TPBM hates going to those big box stores


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 27, 2012)

true

tpbm knows where to find mason jars cheap...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2012)

true- Big box store

TPBM gave themselves a haircut


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 27, 2012)

FALSE - oh gods no...lol...I look funny enuff...lol...

TPBM has a shaved head...?


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 28, 2012)

True

Lol

Tpbm doesn't have any grey


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2012)

false

TPBM is enjoying their morning coffee


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 29, 2012)

true..just finished 3rd cup..

TPBM...just woke up


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2012)

false- been walking the dogs already

TPBM is cooking breakfast


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 29, 2012)

false

tpbm needs to shower and get dressed but is too lazy..lol


----------



## ishnish (Apr 29, 2012)

True but hey, it's a sunday..

TPBM has one week til chop time.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2012)

false- at least 4

tpbm has enjoyed the nice weather today


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 29, 2012)

True

Tpbm likes Thai food


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 29, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> True
> 
> Tpbm likes Thai food


 
False, I think...I've never had any.

TPBM loves mesquite grilled pork chops...you know, those 1" thick bone-in pork chops...


----------



## ishnish (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh, Most Certainly True.

TPBM is cooking bbq chicken


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 30, 2012)

False

tpbm needs some joe...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2012)

false

TPBM is eating lunch


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 30, 2012)

False

tpbm is eating a sammich


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 30, 2012)

false, spag and meatballs

tpbm has the ball game on.  Go Texas!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2012)

False baseball is like watching the grass grow

TPBM has laundry to catch up on


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2012)

false

TPBM is having fun


----------



## getnasty (May 1, 2012)

False, it's too early to be having any sort of fun 


TPBM has a lot of errands to run today and shouldn't be on the forums right now...


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2012)

true- but oh well it's raining

TPBM has bills to pay today


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 1, 2012)

False...paid

TPBM  has planting to do


----------



## drfting07 (May 1, 2012)

True! 

Tpbm is getting painted in red soon.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2012)

False :cry:

tpbm is *NOT* mvp...? lol...


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2012)

true

tpbm is taking a break


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2012)

True, gotta do something while working, right? ...:rofl:...

tpbm is feelin' a wee bit peckish...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2012)

False, I don't know what peckish is

Tpbm has a crick in their neck


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2012)

peckish = hungry 

true! how did uknow?!? :rofl:

tpbm needs a nice necky massage...


----------



## ishnish (May 1, 2012)

True.

TPBM is really really really, stoned.   :stoned:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 1, 2012)

:stoned: 

tpbm---just crossed off 1 thing on the daily list of to do's


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2012)

true, now for the herb :smoke1:

tpbm needs a beverage...


----------



## ishnish (May 1, 2012)

true-  a fermented beverage even..

TPBM wants to eat a cow for dinner.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2012)

False

Tpbm cut their nail too short ouch


----------



## drfting07 (May 1, 2012)

False, :ciao: Hi SM!!

Tpbm is going to bed, good night MP.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2012)

False  - hey drift  

Tpbm is ambidextrous


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2012)

false- 

TPBM has been tending to their garden


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2012)

false

tpbm bites their nails


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2012)

False

tpbm's autofem NLxBigBud just popped...?

p.s. :woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2012)

lol congrats..

and false...lol.

tpbm has a hang nail


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2012)

false-3 dogs

TPBM is singing _Great Balls a Fire_(Jerry Lee Lewis) to themselves.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2012)

True (gee thanks )

Tpbm hates having songs stuck in their head , hahah.


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2012)

true


TPBM is enjoying the sun


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2012)

False

Tpbm hears some cool 80s rock


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2012)

FALSE

tpbm is thinkin' mexican for lunch...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2012)

False.  Maybe dinner, sounds good.

Tpbm has a smart phone.


----------



## ishnish (May 2, 2012)

False-  getting paranoid of technology.

TPBM is going to make upgrades to their grow area today


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2012)

True, putting up my MH today :hubba:

tpbm is switching to bloom today...


----------



## pcduck (May 2, 2012)

false

tpbm has planted clones outside today


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2012)

False


tpbm has toked some  World Of Seeds NLxBigBud Autofem before...


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2012)

false

TPBM needs a bong hit


----------



## drfting07 (May 3, 2012)

TRUE! :bong:

Tpbm has watering to do!


----------



## Roddy (May 3, 2012)

false, just finished

The person below me has a day of golf planned


----------



## drfting07 (May 3, 2012)

False, I watch golf to put me to bed....

Tpbm needs a hit of AK47!


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2012)

false- none needed, I am well medicated but thanks.....:laugh:

TPBM has been hitting the BHO hard this morning


----------



## SmokinMom (May 3, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a return they need to take back


----------



## ishnish (May 3, 2012)

False.

TPBM has a job interview tomorrow.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 3, 2012)

FALSE

tpbm is bored...


----------



## ishnish (May 3, 2012)

False-  plenty to keep me busy today.

TPBM is wearing green.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 3, 2012)

False, but my eyes are green

Tpbm got their errands done


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2012)

false

TPBM is taking a break


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2012)

Oh wow PC (OGK looks over shoulder) u watching me  
: paranoid :
Truer words have yet to be typed



The Person Below Me is at work dreaming about their garden.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 3, 2012)

true...lol...

tpbm has smoked some dj short's blueberry and :heart:'s it...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2012)

I wouldnt smoke DJ shorts...lol

TPBM is staying home


----------



## SmokinMom (May 3, 2012)

False

Tpbm likes cashews


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 3, 2012)

True

TPBM has been burning up today


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 3, 2012)

False (so far)

TPBM is craving lox on toasted buttered bagels with fat-free cream cheese.


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2012)

WELL NOW I AM  lol

TPBM is Vaping some Indica


----------



## drfting07 (May 3, 2012)

False, toking....

Tpbm is hiiiiiiiiiggghhhh.........


----------



## SmokinMom (May 3, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a happy tummy


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2012)

Oh geez yea. Just had teriyaki Chicken Kabobs, Citrus chicken quesadilla, Fresh corn off the cob, fresh hand snapped green beans, Butter salad with carrots and tomato with italian dressing, and a pasta salad! So. Full. 


TPBM is now really hungry


----------



## ishnish (May 3, 2012)

True...  I'm gonna shake n' bake some pork chops after getting super baked myself..

TPBM is going to try brewing their own beer this summer.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 4, 2012)

Very true!

TPBM is going to make wine as well.


----------



## drfting07 (May 4, 2012)

False

Tpbm will drink beer this summer


----------



## SmokinMom (May 4, 2012)

HELL yes, and plenty before then too, lol

Tpbm is a bad cook


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 4, 2012)

False, I can kill, grill, and scarf anything and make ppl ask for seconds ...lol...

tpbm is gettin ready to bbq it up...


----------



## ishnish (May 4, 2012)

False.  but that gives me an idea for dinner.

TPBM got the job.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 4, 2012)

false...at least not the job I was hoping for today :rofl:...

tpbm is celebrating their new gainful employment...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 4, 2012)

Yay ish!!!  

False

Tpbm worked up a sweat


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 4, 2012)

False

tpbm is takin care of chores atm...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 4, 2012)

Completely false  lmao

Tpbm likes chik fil a


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2012)

TPAM was so :stoned: they couldn't think of a question

TPBM is a twisted mind


----------



## SmokinMom (May 5, 2012)

False, and lol

Tpbm likes to sleep in


----------



## SmokinMom (May 5, 2012)

Ask a question multi


----------



## SmokinMom (May 5, 2012)

Tpbm carries cash


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2012)

always 

TPBM is thinking about going hunting tonight


----------



## ishnish (May 5, 2012)

False-  unless hunting for nanners counts.. 

TPBM is moments away from going.. CHOP!! :icon_smile:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2012)

False 

TPBM wants a ice cream sandwich


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2012)

False, root beer float

Tpbm just scratched an itch


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2012)

false just got out the shower

TPBM is ready to Party like they just turned 21 again


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2012)

False

Tpbm doesn't have any piercings


----------



## pcduck (May 6, 2012)

true

TPBM is up and ready to go


----------



## greenjoe (May 6, 2012)

true and false.....i am up but not ready to go anywhere

TPBM is looking for the rolling papers


----------



## Roddy (May 6, 2012)

False, 2 boxes in the safe, Sam's Club keeps me well stocked!

The person below me is breaking up something t put in a paper!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2012)

True just got back from morning walk had a nice fatty rolled and half way thru it a water drop fell from a tree and put it out

TPBM is thinking about pancakes and bacon


----------



## ishnish (May 6, 2012)

False-  just had eggs, hash browns and sausage.  

TPBM has sticky fingers from trimming.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2012)

False, I wish

Tpbm wishes they were elsewhere


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2012)

false

TPBM is getting driven nuts by their dogs, as it is pouring outside and they still want to go out


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2012)

Lol false thank god

Tpbm isn't looking forward to summer


----------



## getnasty (May 7, 2012)

False, hes lookin forward to hanging out by the pool with a few brewski's and a spliff :aok:

TPBM has a vacation planed this year!


----------



## Roddy (May 7, 2012)

TRUE and YOU BET! Several, actually!

The person below me is hoping it stops this rain event soon!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 7, 2012)

False hoping and praying it goes another way!!!We had enough last week

TPBM is waiting for the rain to pass so that they can plant their od grow


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2012)

False- we need rain so bad 

Tpbm is looking forward to summer


----------



## ishnish (May 8, 2012)

true

tpbm is happy


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2012)

true


TPBM is drinking their first cup of coffee this morning


----------



## Roddy (May 8, 2012)

True...Newman's Own, then might even try a southern pecan!

The person below me is loading the bong...


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 8, 2012)

False

tpbm is on their way to work...


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2012)

false-on my way to check the garden, it finally quit raining.


TPBM  has been highly motivated all day


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 8, 2012)

false, need my first cup o java atm...

tpbm is git'n r' done...so to speak...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2012)

False, bike ride and that's it lol

Tpbm needs a shower


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 8, 2012)

false, already had my warm water wake up doosh (shower that is...)

tpbm is going to pack a :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2012)

true

TPBM has been taking more clones


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 8, 2012)

False, just planted a single auto...

tpbm will be growing A-train next...


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2012)

false- cheddarwurst, a black cross, a white cross, pink mamma,some of my own.

TPBM needs a bigger grow room


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 8, 2012)

False- two big rooms to fill 

tpbm is thinking of expanding...


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2012)

true

TPBM just did a dab of bho and is extremely high at the moment.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 8, 2012)

False...I wish tho 

tpbm is thinkin bout sumtin to quench a thirst...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2012)

False

Tpbm is nauseous


----------



## ishnish (May 9, 2012)

False, but i did quench my thirst..

TPBM is glad they did.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 9, 2012)

True 

Tpbm has a stiff neck


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 9, 2012)

Fales (fortunately)

TPBM is thinking of adopting a cat to kill the giant rats.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 9, 2012)

False

Tpbm needs rat poison lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 9, 2012)

False my two doggies have scared away all the vermin....yayyy!:yay:

tpbm needs some D-Con


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2012)

false

TPBM is watching the morning news


----------



## SmokinMom (May 10, 2012)

False

Tpbm is sleepy still


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2012)

false- getting it

TPbm Just finished up a lunch break bong-a-thon....biu


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2012)

lol...i wish...False

tpbm is remembering their first clone-only strain(s) *sigh*


----------



## SmokinMom (May 10, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a headache


----------



## ishnish (May 10, 2012)

false, but true four hours ago.

TPBM is experiencing a late puberty.


----------



## pcduck (May 11, 2012)

False

TPBM was sitting on their boat dock enjoying a morning wake-n-bake:bong:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 11, 2012)

False

tpbm enjoys joints over glass...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 11, 2012)

False...glass pickle jar exclusively

TPBM is smoking tobacco in a glass pipe (I cannot be the only individual here who does).


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 11, 2012)

YUCK...False...lol...

tpbm hates clove cigarettes...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 11, 2012)

True!

TPBM will soon be growing Purple Kush.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 11, 2012)

False, King's Kush...

tpbm has toked on some GDP...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 11, 2012)

True...I am inhaling some right now, in point of fact.

TPBM is watching _Dancing With the Stars._


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 11, 2012)

False...lol...
tpbm is staring at a computer screen...:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 12, 2012)

False, iPhone

Tpbm is watching the game


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 16, 2012)

False, mp 

tpbm is basking in the beautiful days' weather...


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2012)

True

tpbm is too stoned to figure out what to do next.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 16, 2012)

False...imma gonna get stoned :headbang2:

tpbm is going to a belated Mothers' Day bbq...


----------



## ishnish (May 17, 2012)

False - but I wish I was going to a bbq..

TPBM is enjoying their new job.  and excited to smoke some just about right cured herb.  and having a beer.  and excited to go treasure hunting in the next few weeks..  and full of love for their daughter.  and is enjoying the so far summer to its fullest.


----------



## jesuse (May 17, 2012)

false & true!
you threw few at me hu:hubba: 
no new job no work my way[bummer],and im smokeing some good well cured chronic,ant had a beer since september man been a while!,ant going on no tresure hunt <<theo hope i find some valubels{be much needed},true full ay love for me girl she 1 and my lil gem i love her bones right out her and tell her bout 100 times a day!,not no summer my way im scottish boohoo boohoo!
tpbm was born a hermi!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2012)

Lmao false

Tpbm has ovaries


----------



## Roddy (May 17, 2012)

I should....if I had a cellphone LOL! FALSE!

The person below me has a great day planned!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2012)

False :joint: & :bong: then figure out why the washing machine quit working

TPBM hates going to the laundry mat


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2012)

Oh true, i hate that.

The person below me is expecting company and has ironed the pillow cases.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2012)

False don't even own a iron

TPBM has too big a fingers


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2012)

false

tpbm needs a snack.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 17, 2012)

False just ate at Arby's

tpbm had a belt, heat element or timer go out on their washing machine...?

! hey *OZZY* you check all these, it's usally one of the three that causes washers to go out...


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2012)

false

TPBM has been sleeping all day


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 17, 2012)

False, sounds epic tho :cool2:

tpbm is contemplating a nice walk...


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2012)

true

tpbm just broke their newish vacuum.


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2012)

false

TPBM has been hitting the BHO


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 17, 2012)

False, but have some QWISO in the freezer :hubba: at the ready...

tpbm has a sweet hash oil pipe...


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2012)

true

TPBM wishes their dog would quit barking


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 17, 2012)

False, she's at the vet recovering from her spaying...

tpbm has trouble handling/dispensing their hash oil...


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2012)

false- did at first because it being so sticky, but ya figure out what tools to use


TPBM is :fly::fly: :stoned:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2012)

False just firing one up figured out I could fix the washing msachine. funny how a sledgehammer just being in sight will make things work

TPBM is thinking about :bong: and :joint:


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2012)

true


TPBM is starting to get hungry


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 17, 2012)

false

tpbm is gonna q it up tonite


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2012)

You know that is true!

tpbm loves to smoke joints.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2012)

False, pipes or bongs

Tpbm knows what chia seeds are


----------



## ishnish (May 17, 2012)

False, but I'll bet they grow into something!  

TPBM (music) recently cut a male but waited a bit at first so as to collect some white widow pollen.

P.S.  Did the guy that ironed the pillow case get laid??


----------



## Roddy (May 19, 2012)

False

The person below me is trimming a gal today!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2012)

False

Tpbm is taking it easy


----------



## ishnish (May 19, 2012)

True, trying to anyways.  Also true I'm trimming a gal today too!  

TPBM ate too big of a lunch today.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2012)

False, dinner

Tpbm wishes they wouldn't have eaten so much


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 19, 2012)

fasle drinking to hard to eat right now

TPBM is mixing buds beer and shine


----------



## Roddy (May 19, 2012)

False...heading out right now for another long bike ride!

The person below me loves these starry nights!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 19, 2012)

true

TPBM is heading out for a midnight walk in the moon light


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2012)

False

Tpbm can't see any stars  lol


----------



## Roddy (May 20, 2012)

False...was a great night for a bit of pedal powered exercise!!

The person below me is just returning from a party!


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 22, 2012)

False

tpbm is gettin ready to paaarrtay!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a growling stomach


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 22, 2012)

true

tpbm does not like HUMMUS!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 22, 2012)

TRUE 

TPBM is thinking about a nap


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 22, 2012)

FALSE...HUMMUS...:rofl:

tpbm is drowsy after a good meal...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2012)

false

tpbm never tried hummus


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 22, 2012)

False 

TPBM wants a piece of baklava


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2012)

TRUE!  How'd ya know?

Tpbm is BBQ-ing this weekend.


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2012)

True

TPBM is on a biu break :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2012)

False

Tpbm likes corn dogs


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 23, 2012)

True

tpbm likes Hebrew National brand of franks....


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2012)

True, worth every penny

Tpbm just had ribs


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2012)

false

tpbm just ate an avocado.


----------



## Roddy (May 23, 2012)

False....freshly caught gill and now a klondike!!

The person below me is going away for the weekend!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2012)

False

Tpbm isn't looking forward to next week


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2012)

False

TPBM can't get the song _Schools Out by Alice Cooper_ out of their head


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 24, 2012)

True I have too much smoke in my head for anything to stuck around long. Brain been gone for yrs

TPBM is geting ready to go cat fishing


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 24, 2012)

false

tpbm is cleaning house this weekend...


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2012)

I am cleaning house now, can't you tell?

tpbm is glad to be home without company this weekend.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 24, 2012)

false

tpbm will begin to smoke a joint in the next 260 seconds


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 24, 2012)

False catfish and hushpuppies

TPBM is headed out the door


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 24, 2012)

False, 2 more hrs hours then :ccc:

tpbm is considering throwin some virile pollen at their favorite female...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 25, 2012)

False

Tpbm is getting kind of sweaty  :-0


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2012)

false

TPBM wishes they were in Indy.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2012)

False, Hawaii  lol

Tpbm could use a vacation


----------



## dman1234 (May 27, 2012)

true and im off all week.

TPBM had a rough Saturday night


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2012)

true

TPBM is thirsty


----------



## Roddy (May 27, 2012)

False, coffee in hand!

The person below me is gearing up for a wild BBQ party!


----------



## ishnish (May 28, 2012)

False, maybe next weekend.

TPBM has carefully pollinated just one branch before.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

false

tpbm had a loved one die this memorial day... :cry:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

False So Sorry to hear of your loss My T&P are with you

TPMB is loving watching it rain right now


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

False, but a bit overcast...

tpbm loves the smell of rain...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

True Smell of rain and the sound of it hitting a tin roof =great sleeping

TPBM has the stereo cranked to 11


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2012)

false

tpbm is glad it rained


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

TRUE TRUE TRUE My back loves the rain


TPBM is getting higher than a kite


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2012)

true


tpbm has a spare lighter just in case


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

True while at sam's I baught a big pack should be a yr before I run out

TPBM is in a fighting mood


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

False

tpbm needs to eat something before they get queasy...


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2012)

true-getting about that time


tpbm is drinking an ice cold soda


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

False Just popped the top on a ice cold sweet tea

TPBM has smoked theirself into a better mood


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2012)

false

tpbm read a grumpy post and ate 2 almond joys.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

False it just made me get up and get a beer the iced tea is back in the fridge

TPBM is wishing for a cool wet summer


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2012)

Sure, but probably won't happen since i am in a desert.

tpbm needs another beer.


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2012)

false

tpbm needs more bongs.


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

False, just more bong ammo

The person below me is sweating


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2012)

false, cooking dinner
tpbm likes spaghetti pie


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

True and false?? I like spaghetti, I like pie.... 

The person below me is now wondering what spaghetti pie is?


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

lol...True

tpbm loves quiche...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

false like my eggs looking at me

TPBM needs a bigger AC


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

Very true, but not the elec bill associated with

The person below me is going kayaking


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

False, that sounds WAY fun tho, Roddy!

tpbm will be reunited witha loved one come the first of June...

p.s. :woohoo:


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2012)

False, congratulations!

tpbm needs better ventilation.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2012)

Yes, the dog just farted...PU.

TPBM loves fresh peanut butter cookies


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

True them and oatmeal are my fav

TPBM needs a foot massage


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

true....always...lol...

tpbm loofa's their feetsies...


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

False....my feet are narly and calloused, but I can walk on glass.

The person below me is thinking supper



			
				7greeneyes said:
			
		

> False, that sounds WAY fun tho, Roddy!
> 
> tpbm will be reunited witha loved one come the first of June...
> 
> p.s. :woohoo:



CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

thanks Roddy. I'm very excited...:woohoo:

False,

tpbm is feeling like beef tonight...


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

False...thinking is overrated. :rofl: oh dratted, feeling isn't, though :rofl:

The person below me just talked to the cops (or was that me LMAO...dopey cell phone user crossing center line anyway).


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2012)

false

tpbm is having dinner cooked for them tonight


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

true

tpbm is driving out of town tonight to dine with friends...


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

False

The person below me has a date with a movie and the couch tonight


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

after dinner, yes, so TRUE

tpbm has seen The Avengers...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2012)

True

TPBM thinks Scarlet Johannsen is hawt.


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

True??? I probably do if I know who she is....

The person below me is wanting to see MIB3


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

True, loved the effects in the first two, so....

tpbm likes Crown n' Coke...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2012)

false, netflix

tpbm is thirsty


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

False

The person below me is hot and hoping it cools down

7G can't be wrong.... :rofl: so YUMM it is


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

True

tpbm prefers juice to soda...


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> 7G can't be wrong.... :rofl: so YUMM it is


 
that's awesome, I had to revise my post because you answered b4 me, but you still got to read it...awesome...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

True but not together dont like watered down whiskey

TPBM is ready for another :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2012)

true

tpbm hasnt started yet


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

True 

t-15 mins and counting down, 3...2...1...DISCO!

tpbm use to go disco back in the day...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2012)

False, lol.

TPBM has a busted appliance.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

False, for once nutin's broken at the ole housearoo...(appliance wise that is...)

tpbm is getting ready to rip down their old porch and build a new'en...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

False fixed it or at least showing it the sledgehammer made it decide to wiork again

TPBM has been typing too much today


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

lol....true...EVERY darn weekday...

tpbm is going to take their dog for a walk here shortly...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

True he'd be in the woods 24/7 if I would stay too

TPBM just bought more puppy treats


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

False...cat food

The person below me opened a beer


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2012)

False but will after my bike ride

TPBM thinks dinner was just okay


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

False haven't even thought about cooking yet

TPBM has 2 joints rolled


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2012)

False, I wish...

TPBM isn't looking forward to summer.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

False I look forward to summer but not the heat

TPBM is headed to the shower


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 29, 2012)

False, had one an hour ago.

TPBM is BBQing tonight...


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

false...about to hop on the pedal trike for a few dozen miles!

The person below me is relaxing with a smoke and music right now


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2012)

False, a bubble bath and a cold beer

Tpbm needs another beer  lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

False done switched to the mason jar

TPBM loves Metallica's new song Hell and Back
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e7yhbR49p0&feature=related


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2012)

False, I only like old skool Metallica  

Tpbm has wrinkles lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 30, 2012)

True or as i call them "My road map of life"


TPBM is going to fix something to eat now


----------



## Roddy (May 30, 2012)

True, the bike ride got me hungry!

The person below me isn't awake yet


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2012)

True

Tpbm has a meeting this morning


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

false


TPBM arose early today


----------



## Menimeth (May 30, 2012)

True, I'm up by 5am every morning.


TPBM went to bed stoned last night


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2012)

False

Tpbm likes chinese


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

true


TPBM is liking what they see in their tent


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 30, 2012)

False but the Gooey looking grand in the woods this morning

TPBM is ready to eat something


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

true- then back to biu and goofing off


TPBM needs to check their OD after the rain


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 30, 2012)

False watch the sun come up on the this morning


TPBM need to get some ice for the bong


----------



## Roddy (May 30, 2012)

False...Life's too short to be mad

The person below me needs to slow down and relax


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 30, 2012)

False, anymore and I'd be flatlined...:rofl:

tpbm is surfin' netflix atm...


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

false

TPBM is enjoying the wonderful evening


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2012)

True

Tpbm feels bloated


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

false


TPBM is hitting BHO


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 30, 2012)

False, but got some in the freezer waitin' on standby 

tpbm is :stoned: to the bone...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2012)

False

Tpbm has their feet up


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 30, 2012)

False,

tpbm is in a reclined position


----------



## Roddy (May 30, 2012)

True,,,until the joint is gone, then planting clones!

The person below me loves chocolate


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2012)

False, but I do like it, a lot.

Tpbm is enjoying the sound of thunder.


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2012)

false

TPBM is scared


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 31, 2012)

False...i aint turned on my light yet

TPBM  is staying inside today


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2012)

false- got growing to do


TPBM is upgrading their grow room


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2012)

True going to order a new ac and two1000 watters

TPBM has had enough of Roddy


----------



## Roddy (May 31, 2012)

Nope, and if you have, you know how to stop the problem and that's leave...cuz I'm not going anywhere.

The person below me needs to let it go....sadly enough


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2012)

false- Kinda like what I have


TPBM has been bonging,hitting the bho and drinking coffee


----------



## Roddy (May 31, 2012)

False false and sadly...false...where's my cup?

The person below me has grocery shopping to do


----------



## ishnish (Jun 2, 2012)

True.  Never ends when there's a little one to serve.

TPBM is thinking about taking a month long break from smoking the herb... but like the last 20 times.. probably won't.. :icon_smile:


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 2, 2012)

False-probably should though.

TPBM is drinking alcohol along with their weed. 

AG


----------



## Roddy (Jun 2, 2012)

False...coffee

The person below me will wake and bake come morning


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2012)

False, I wish.  The joys of summer vacation.

Tpbm has a headache.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2012)

false

TPBM is taking a bong break


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 3, 2012)

true head was getting low need to get it up off the floor

TPMB is working for nothing today


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2012)

False

Tpbm needs something cold to drink


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2012)

false

TPBM is enjoying the morning


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 4, 2012)

TRUE!! Usually can't first thing but everyone is gone from home but me, so...

TPBM is (or was) running late for work or whatever they had to do first this morning.

AG


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2012)

false

TPBM is having pancakes for breakfast


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 4, 2012)

False, don't eat breakfast.

TPBM is thinking about their plants at the moment.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 4, 2012)

true

TPBM broke their bong this morning


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a stiff neck


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 4, 2012)

False

TPBM cant beleive SM is up before noon


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2012)

True 


TPBM is daydreaming


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 4, 2012)

False sanding a bar top and refinishing it


TPBM is working hard at not working


----------



## Roddy (Jun 4, 2012)

Very true....

The person below me is enjoying lunch with a companion


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2012)

false


TPBM has been feeding their worms


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2012)

False

tpbm wants to smoke my Pink LemonAid


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2012)

True...:bong:


TPBM  is ditching work today


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl:

False- work is highly over rated

TPBM is smoking Pink Mama


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2012)

:bong:


TPAM  need to get planting...( the person above me...lol..)


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 4, 2012)

TRUE!!!

TPBM "wants" to smoke Pink Mama.

AG


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 4, 2012)

True again!

TPBM went all day without a buzz-4U and duck, stay away!   

AG


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2012)

false- AG you don't want to know when I started

TPBM just mixed a cocktail


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 4, 2012)

:shocked:All day<_breaks out in cold sweat>_ I never make it the first hr

TPBM dont know the when they've had enough


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2012)

true

TPBM is feeling the effects


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2012)

false
tpbm has an upset tummy


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 4, 2012)

False-although I'm sure I will in the morning!

TPBM will interact with family tonight.

AG


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2012)

True

Tpbm would rather not  lol


----------



## pcduck (Jun 5, 2012)

false

TPBM is watching it rain


----------



## Roddy (Jun 5, 2012)

No, cloudy but hopefully no rain...greenhouse is still needing put up!

The person below me is watching the news and gearing up for the day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 5, 2012)

True....And get to that GH *Roddy*

TPBM   is hungry


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 5, 2012)

False, Can't eat in the mornings.

TPBM is stoned


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2012)

True

Tpbm is thinking of lighting up


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

false

TPBM  has sticky fingers


----------



## Roddy (Jun 6, 2012)

True...checking trichs

The person below me is loving the sunshine!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2012)

True

TPBM  need to take a shower


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2012)

true.  just got up...lol.

tpbm is getting caffeine.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

true

TPBM wishes school was back in session


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 6, 2012)

False, my kids have kids, and I get to see them in the summer.

TPBM just lit a bong.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

true

TPBM is getting ready to start harvesting.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 6, 2012)

False heading to Doc office


TPBM just dont want to hear what the doc has to say


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

true-they only talk bad stuff

TPBM is hoping for a good result


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2012)

True

TPBM is smelling something good


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2012)

True....Cinderella

tprm is harvesting 7 small plants today.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2012)

True

tpbm is hungry


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

false- ate a bit ago

TPBM fingers are getting tired


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 6, 2012)

True just broke up a couple doobie 


TPBM is going to go watch the sun set and think hard about nothing


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

true

TPBM just finished a doobie


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2012)

false, bowl

tpbm are cursing the storms!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

false-sunshine here


TPBM needs a bowl


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2012)

true

tpbm is sick of repairs


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2012)

true

TPBM needs a repairman


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 6, 2012)

False

TPBM will leave their computer and come back before they go to bed.

AG


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 6, 2012)

False I never leave it on

TPBM has bad back pains tonight


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 6, 2012)

TRUE! 

TPBM is ready for the weekend


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 6, 2012)

true

TPBM can't get comfortable


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2012)

False..

TPBM  needs sleep


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2012)

false

TPBM just woke up


----------



## Roddy (Jun 7, 2012)

False, been up since 4am

The person below me needs a shower


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 7, 2012)

False just had one

TPBM is headed into town after :bong::bong:session


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2012)

false

TPBM is right at this moment smoking a big fat doobie of dank with a huge dab of BHO mixed in


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2012)

FAlse:bong:

TPBM  is stoned


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2012)

:stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2012)

is this like talking to ones self?


TPBM  needs a life


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2012)

False- and yes that is just like talking to yourself

TPBM is doing bongs


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 7, 2012)

False, ball game

Tpbm has a muddy yard


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2012)

false

TPBM is doing bongs


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 7, 2012)

False

tpbm is takin' care of business....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 7, 2012)

False

Tpbm feels lazy


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 7, 2012)

true


tpbm needs a nap (I do  )


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2012)

False

TPBM is beginning their harvest


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 8, 2012)

False

tpbm is half way through their first autofem...?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2012)

True, how'd you know?  :-0  

Tpbm has a jagged nail.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2012)

false

TPBM just found out that they are not the only lightweight


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 8, 2012)

False

tpbm wants to stoke on some Sativa soon...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol ducky

--

True

Tpbm needs to go p


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2012)

false, its 5 pm

tpbm is about to go out for a smoke


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 8, 2012)

true :yay:

tpbm has made their own cross and have been blooming it for a while now...


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2012)

false

TPBM is waiting for their buds to dry and cure


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2012)

False  :-0

Tpbm loves chocolate


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2012)

false

TPBM is watching it rain


----------



## Roddy (Jun 11, 2012)

false...watching the clouds move in, though

The person below me is loving the cooler temps


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2012)

False

PBM  needs to get'r done


----------



## Roddy (Jun 11, 2012)

false...it's done...for now

The person below me is deciding which coffee to have with their :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 11, 2012)

False 100% Colombian is about the only coffee I drink

TPBM needs a new air pump


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2012)

false


TPBM feels like eating ice cream for lunch


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2012)

False, don't like icecream

Tpbm isn't fond of mayonnaise


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2012)

true-but love BLT's

TPBM is just waking up


----------



## Roddy (Jun 11, 2012)

Definitely false...4am was my morning call

The person below me has work to do


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 11, 2012)

False  got the phone turned off

TPBM is deciding on a new grow room to build


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2012)

true- solar greenhouse

TPBM has been researching solar greenhouses.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 11, 2012)

False goethermal heating and cooling

TPBM is thinking about fruit salad for lunch


----------



## Roddy (Jun 11, 2012)

false...and somehow, fruit salad just looked wrong :rofl:

The person below me is now curious about geothermal heating and cooling


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 12, 2012)

false

tpbm hasn't eaten yet today...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a sweet tooth


----------



## ishnish (Jun 12, 2012)

false.

tpbm loves a piece of cooked cow.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2012)

True

Tpbm can use chop sticks


----------



## pcduck (Jun 13, 2012)

true

TPBM is enjoying their coffee


----------



## Roddy (Jun 13, 2012)

True...hazelnut!

The person below me has work to do in their room today


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2012)

true

TPBM....needs more sleep


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 13, 2012)

always TRUE...

tpbm has the caffeine shakes today


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2012)

False

Tpbm has an upset stomach


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 13, 2012)

False

TPBM is painting today


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 13, 2012)

False

tpbm is wearing a ventilator...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 13, 2012)

False 


TPBM hates ladders


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 13, 2012)

true

tpbm has had their joints frozen...


----------



## Roddy (Jun 13, 2012)

True...I guess, I am in MI after all! :rofl:

The person below me has a date tonight!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 13, 2012)

False

tpbm is not feeling it today...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2012)

True, how did you know??

TPBM needs a fatter bank account


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 14, 2012)

True about Gates size would do

TPBM is headed to bed


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 14, 2012)

false 

tpbm is heading to the couch


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2012)

False

Tpbm likes fresh cherries


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2012)

True

TPBM is having coffee out on the deck, overlooking the water


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 14, 2012)

False Coffee setting at the Comp rolling 1

TPBM is going to help a neighbor fix their roof


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2012)

False....Dont do roofs

TPBM  Going to town


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 14, 2012)

False not today  I get to play the boss


TPBM needs to work hard at not working


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 14, 2012)

True..lol...

tpbm  is already thinkin' about food...


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2012)

true- it's lunch time


TPBM is reheating leftovers


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 14, 2012)

False I am roasting some peppers on the grill, along with my steaks, and a foil packet of taters drowned in butter.

TPBM Is a thinking about smoking a doobie.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2012)

false-just got done :bongin:


TPBM needs to get busy


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 14, 2012)

_man a doob would be great aboot now..._

True, always needs to get back to work...lol..

tpbm is going out for Soul food during lunch break... :woohoo:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 14, 2012)

False having a bbq

TPBM is ready to BIU


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 14, 2012)

you betcha---break in the new unit

tpbm is gonna take a nap after biu---pink mamma :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2012)

True.  Nice piece os.

Tpbm is seconds away from that nap lol.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 14, 2012)

False


tpbm just got back from a 3 hr lunhc break ..lol..*sigh*


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2012)

false- been on break since lunch


TPBM just rolled a big fattie in preparation for the sunset


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 14, 2012)

False

tpbm can roll one handed...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2012)

False

TPBM has no rolling skills and prefers pipes


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 14, 2012)

False, I can roll one handed

TPBM just smoked a bong.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2012)

False, pipe  

Tpbm could use another


----------



## pcduck (Jun 15, 2012)

true

TPBM is doing coffee and bongs


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2012)

False, sleeping lol.  

Tpbm is taking a break.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 15, 2012)

false- still bonging

TPBM is just waking up


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2012)

True/false  lol

Tpbm is craving buttery toast with some jelly


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 15, 2012)

False until now  TRUE

TPBM is injoing the morning sun with a cup of hot coffee


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 15, 2012)

true just made a fresh pot 

TPBM is enjoying the peace and quit


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 15, 2012)

True

tpbm is waiting for it to pick up around work...


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 15, 2012)

False  I don't have a regular job

TPBM is glad it is friday


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 15, 2012)

False just another day when you work hard at not working

TPBM thinksit mght just be easier to work than work hard at not working


----------



## pcduck (Jun 15, 2012)

false- was told back in the day that I had it down to an art form


TPBM needs to get updated


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 15, 2012)

False

tpbm is a fan of Alien...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2012)

False

TPBM has some reading to do


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 15, 2012)

False, I have writing to do. (Working on my new book lol)

TPBM dosen't read books


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 15, 2012)

Sadly enough, mostly true. Mostly magazines now, and a lot of them.

TPBM watches a lot of television.

AG


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 17, 2012)

True

Tpbm is missing a loved one


----------



## pcduck (Jun 17, 2012)

true

TPBM is having Hotcakes


----------



## ishnish (Jun 17, 2012)

false.

TPBM is patiently waiting on the cure..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 17, 2012)

False...I found it:bong:

TBM   wants to go fish


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 17, 2012)

True, But the darn rain held it up all morning..

TPBM is having a great fathers day!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 17, 2012)

False

Tpbm misses their dad


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 17, 2012)

False, he lives just down the road.

TPBM is younger than Mickey Mouse.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2012)

True

Tpbm is older then 40


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 18, 2012)

True

TPBM is stoned


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2012)

false- just medicated

TPBM is enjoying the calm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 18, 2012)

true

tpbm   disslikes  Mondays


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2012)

False

Tpbm loves sleeping


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 18, 2012)

True thinking it's nap time now

TPBM is lost at a you are here sign


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 18, 2012)

lol...Ozzy

False

tpbm drank too much everclear at their freinds wake this weekend...(good god...)


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2012)

false


TPBM is not liking these high temps with humidity.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 18, 2012)

True I want 75 for the highs and 60 for the lows


TPBM has lunch on their mind


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2012)

true


TPBM is a procrastinator


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 18, 2012)

true....

tpbm is thinkin meat and taters...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 18, 2012)

false

tpbm is goin for more java...


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 18, 2012)

False

TPBM drinks ice tea


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 18, 2012)

True, love iced tea

tpbm is thinkin a lil lemon would be tasty...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2012)

True

Tpbm thinks beer & pizza is a good combo


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 18, 2012)

true

tpbm is cross eyed from trimming


----------



## ishnish (Jun 18, 2012)

false-  I'm a lazy trimmer..

TPBM likes driving a forklift.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2012)

False

Tpbm is a sports fan


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2012)

true

TPBM needs a vacation


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 19, 2012)

True

TPBM drives a chevy


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2012)

False-Jeep,Buick


TPBM needs to drive to town


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2012)

False...town is over rated

tpbm  wants rain


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2012)

false-1 1/2 inches in 20 minutes yesterday

TPBM is back from town and glad


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 19, 2012)

False, I send the wife to town, she likes it.

TPBM is loving the weather this spring


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2012)

True, but vould be a bit sunnier here in the PNW

tpbm is lookin at overcast weather...


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 19, 2012)

true

tpbm  likes june gloom weather


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2012)

true

tpbm's doggie is sitting next to them


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 19, 2012)

false he's layng on the ac vent

TPBM is headed out to get pizza


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2012)

False, sammich makins'

tpbm prefers cheddar to swiss...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 19, 2012)

true

tpbm thinks I'm pretty cheesy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 19, 2012)

Known Fact there

TPBM is sweating


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2012)

False

tpbm has bloomed out an auto b4...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2012)

True

tpbm need to go hardware store


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2012)

True...my projects require atleast 2 trips to store:doh:

tpbm...is hungry for BBQ


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2012)

OMG did you just answer your own post 4u...:rofl:too funny

true...bbq sounds hella good right atm...

tpbm is going to Q it up tonight...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 21, 2012)

False (I think)

TPBM is listening to Rush


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 21, 2012)

False --Pink Floyd

TPBM Likes both kinds of music, Country, and Western.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 21, 2012)

*false, bigtime...lol.*

TPBM has been to 100+ concerts


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 21, 2012)

True+

TPBM went to Cal-Jam. (The origenal)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 21, 2012)

False

tpbm went to the first Lollapalooza...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 21, 2012)

false

tpbm has hearing damage from a 311 concert


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 21, 2012)

False, from Minstry, Melvins and Soundgarden concerts...lol...


tpbm is drinking fluids...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 21, 2012)

False but thanks for reminding me I need water

Tpbm is very lazy today


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 21, 2012)

False, actually went out for a quick sesh and am nicely focused on finishing work 

tpbm is gettin up...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2012)

Yea I need to p 

Lol

Tpbm is feeling drained


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 22, 2012)

True, if two hungry cats are the dawn chorus.

TPBM is a dog lover


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2012)

true

TPBM has 2 dogs


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2012)

True!

Tpbm drives a sedan.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 22, 2012)

False

tpbm has an all wheel drive


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2012)

false

tpbm likes jack in the box tacos


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 22, 2012)

True

TPBM wants to go to the beach this weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2012)

True

Tpbm has ugly feet


----------



## pcduck (Jun 23, 2012)

false

TPBM does not look at their feet


----------



## Roddy (Jun 23, 2012)

True....not when standing, at least :rofl:

The person below me has sticky fingers


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2012)

False

Tpbm needs to shower


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2012)

False

TPBM loves weed


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2012)

True  

Tpbm likes fruity pebbles


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2012)

True, especially when I'm :stoned:

tpbm likes salad for dinner...(sometimes )


----------



## Roddy (Jun 25, 2012)

True...as long as a steak accompanies it! :rofl:

The person below me is now hungry


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2012)

True...lol...

tpbm has eaten lunch already...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2012)

True, grilled cheese

Tpbm had a nap


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2012)

False

tpbm is well rested...?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 25, 2012)

false, was up till 3:30 am last night watching 24 re-runs with the wife, then was woke up this morning at 7 am by a 4 year old boy who really really needed to go potty

tpbm eyes are red :smoke1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2012)

True

Tpbm is glad their kids are older, lol


----------



## Roddy (Jun 26, 2012)

True and false...now I have to do all the cleaning :rofl:

The person below me is gearing up for a day of lake living


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 26, 2012)

False  too hot to leave the house

TPBM wishes it would rain


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 26, 2012)

False, it's raining off and on all this week and last week and next week and most likely week after next and then after...lol...

tpbm is harvesting under two weeks....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2012)

False..all done last weekend..

TPBM  needs some my Kief


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 26, 2012)

True....:cry:

tpbm has some hash oil in reserves :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2012)

true

TPBM has plenty of reserve


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2012)

:stoned:

tpbm  needs to eat


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2012)

false

TPBM is drinking coffee and doing bongs


----------



## Roddy (Jun 27, 2012)

False...making coffee and rolling a joint (yeah, I should be vaping...but dammitall, I gotta have a joint now and again)

The person below me has yard work ahead


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2012)

True and a lil demolitions too...lol...


tpbm wants a chicken curry with mango pudding on the side...


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 27, 2012)

False, If it don't have Jalapeno's on it, I don't much eat it.

TPBM uses bubble bags to make hashish.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2012)

False, either dry screened or QWISO

tpbm has grownand  propagated generations of cuttings from mystery bagseed because it was dank...?


----------



## Roddy (Jun 28, 2012)

False.....

The person below me needs to turn the air on


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

False

tpbm is thinkin about dropping their healthcare so they can take a trip to Club Fed for three hots and a cot...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

False, but awesome idea IronLUngs :cool2:

tpbm is sampling some of the fruits of their labor :joint:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2012)

true..:bong:

tpbm  is haveing a good day


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

True 

tpbm feels the mugginess...


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 28, 2012)

false

tpbm is pretty high


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2012)

True

tpbm is sadly not high.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

False :bongin: 

tpbm needs to change the water....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2012)

True, poor guinnea pigs  

Tpbm loves piña coladas


----------



## Roddy (Jun 29, 2012)

False

The person below me is toking it up


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 29, 2012)

False, T-67 minutes and counting

tpbm forgot where they...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2012)

True

Tpbm will be setting off fireworks


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 1, 2012)

True

Tpbm has a headache


----------



## pcduck (Jul 2, 2012)

false

TPBM is enjoying the nice cool quite morning.


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh so very TRUE

TPBM is still half asleep


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2012)

True 

Tpbm overindulged


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 2, 2012)

False

tpbm is not picking up more smoke when they run out because they harvest in 5 daze....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 2, 2012)

false

tpbm is considering taking a "sample" from their soon-to-harvest...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2012)

False

Tpbm Likes zucchini


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2012)

false

tpbm got a surprise in the mail today


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2012)

working on the :bong:

TPBM  needs to go shopping


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 2, 2012)

True, cpl a nice cuts for 2nites bbq :cool2:

tpbm prefers medium-rare to rare...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2012)

True

Tpbm can cook a
Mean steak


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 2, 2012)

False and heck no...lol...for what???

tpbm can smell the fruits of his labor:icon_smile: ...(yumm smells almost like pineapple/tropical fruit...)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 2, 2012)

False

tpbm likes KISS...:giggle:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 2, 2012)

False my 1st entry into and i cannot believe i didnt suss tpbm thing anyways folks
My arse


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 3, 2012)

false, every saturday, when the kids are that their grandmoms
tpbm is extrly high, like me, AND love to come on the forums to play tpbm


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 3, 2012)

False, did a walk through of my veg garden before checking online.

TPBM is loving this beautiful morning.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 3, 2012)

False....80 degrees feels like 84 and it's only gonna get hotter

The person below me wishes it'd cool down about 15-20 degrees and hold


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2012)

True 

Tpbm needs some ibuprofen


----------



## Roddy (Jul 3, 2012)

False, just a couple hits :48:

The person below me is making salads for a 4th party


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 3, 2012)

false

tpbm is twisting a bunch of fatties for the 4th


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2012)

False, not going anywhere

Tpbm likes military movies


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 3, 2012)

True, sometimes

TPBM is watching Dancing With the Stars.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 3, 2012)

lol....False

YYZ's lookin good in red 

tpbm has smoked a strain so strong that they nodded off recently....


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 3, 2012)

True...Jupiter OG

TPBM must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 7greeneyes again.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2012)

false

TPBM is getting ready for the party tomorrow


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 3, 2012)

Fasle starting today as soon as the mason jar has frost on it


TPBM is tired of working in the heat


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 3, 2012)

False, it's only 94, and its July.

TPBM has fireworks for the 4th


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 3, 2012)

Of course buut I've been known to sedt off fireworks for no reason too

TPBM love to scare ppl with bottlerockets


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 3, 2012)

True and fire them at my brother whilst he's not paying attention...lol...

tpbm has had a july 4th mishap


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 3, 2012)

fALSE

TPBM is thinking 151 for tomorrow's festivites


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2012)

false.....Hope ya like the heat and have fun


TPBM is going to be thristy


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 3, 2012)

True

tpbm is thinkin Hawaiin punch would be good with everclear tomorrow


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2012)

false- Sobe Water:aok:

TPBM is getting ready to grill out


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 3, 2012)

True, some more steaks 

tpbm is gonna have blast whilst they are going intercontinental...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2012)

False  lol

Tpbm loves accents


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 3, 2012)

false

tpbm is ready fo dinner


----------



## Roddy (Jul 3, 2012)

False...maybe munchies though

The person below me is drinking a beer and smoking a fatty


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2012)

1/2 true

tpbm could use a cold beer


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2012)

false

TPBM will be watching fireworks tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2012)

True.  

Tpbm is going back to bed.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2012)

false- to sunny and bright

tpbm is glad for having a/c


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2012)

Hell yes!  Don't know how folks survived in the early days..

Tpbm needs to charge their phone


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2012)

true--also need to get off this phone-yada,yada,yada

tpbm is getting ready for their party


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2012)

false- not going anywhere especially on a plane for 10 hrs.

TPBM hopes his ride shows up and is not sleeping


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2012)

True  

Tpbm has chores to get done


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 4, 2012)

FALSE

tpbm is having chineese food on the 4th of july


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2012)

Mmm sounds good, maybe I will

Tpbm is enjoying the quiet


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 4, 2012)

True maybe I'll quit hearing the chainsaw noise

TPBM is glad the AC is working


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 4, 2012)

false still a bit chilly here

tpbm is sharing a 4th of july doobie with sm and ozzy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 4, 2012)

False she never passed it on


TPBM is eating a hot dog


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 4, 2012)

False, I am allergic to them.

TPBM is fireing up the grill.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2012)

Ask nicely and I might just share, lolol.

And false.  Maybe later.

TPBM needs to shave.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jul 4, 2012)

what the hell is TPBM? I wanted to play but dont get it lol!

false just shaved yesterday...
Person below me is super Awesome!!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 4, 2012)

False just a regular guy

TPBM is headed to the swimming hole


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 4, 2012)

False (I swim like an anvil)

TPBM is switching back and forth between the _Twilight Zone_ marathon on Syfylis and the _Star Trek:  TNG_ marathon on BBC America.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2012)

false

TPBM is watching it rain


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 5, 2012)

false. they said it would rain(again) and it never did, (not suprised)

tpbm is going 12 rounds with the borg


----------



## Roddy (Jul 5, 2012)

False...I AM the better half!! :rofl:

The person below me loved the fireworks last night


----------



## Roddy (Jul 5, 2012)

False, last thing I am is hung up on myself...

The person below me needs a :48: and relax


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 5, 2012)

True

TPBM has a 4th of july hangover


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 5, 2012)

False....working atm...

tpbm had unexpected guest(s) last night...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2012)

false

TPBM  needs to clean up the street


----------



## Roddy (Jul 5, 2012)

true...now where'd my superhero costume get too? :rofl:

The person below me is enjoying the rain....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 5, 2012)

False, sunshine :yay:

tpbm is q'ing it up tonight....


----------



## pcduck (Jul 5, 2012)

false

TPBM is trans-planting clones


----------



## Roddy (Jul 5, 2012)

False...I should be, but am watching storms

The person below me is rolling one up


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 5, 2012)

False, should be but working ...kinda...

tpbm is enjoyin the sun...


----------



## pcduck (Jul 5, 2012)

false- to hot

TPBM is doing bongs


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 5, 2012)

False

tpbm is playing fetcha's with their Pitador...


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2012)

False

TPBM needs to wake red up.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2012)

false-way to hot

TPBM needs to save a horse and ride a cowboy.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 6, 2012)

Cowgirl...yes....cowboy...not at all....so....

False

tpbm is sipping on a Cadillac Margarita


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 6, 2012)

lol...False

tpbm is


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2012)

:huh: 


TPBM is inside enjoying the a/c


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 6, 2012)

false

tpbm can not quantify the human condition utilizing only emoticons...

:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 6, 2012)

False :stoned:= Me

TPBM is:vap_smiley:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 6, 2012)

:rofl: good one, Ozzy
False not yet

tpbm is harvesting tonight at midnight :batman:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 6, 2012)

False be a few months for me


TPBM has to EDIT


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 6, 2012)

False, no I EDIT earlier today, I feel lighter 

tpbm is ready for a big dinner tonight...


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2012)

true- but to hot to grill out yet

TPBM is grilling hamburgers outside once it cools off


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 7, 2012)

true dat duck

tpbm needs to transplant clones before the day is out


----------



## pcduck (Jul 7, 2012)

false- did it just a day ago

TPBM is hoping it rains


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2012)

false

tpbm is bonging


----------



## Roddy (Jul 8, 2012)

False....just woke up after finally getting a cool down!

The person below me loves not having the a/c on!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 8, 2012)

True just wish it would cool down

TPBM was watching a show on the artic just to get cool


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2012)

false-:laugh:

TPBM is really enjoying this nice, cool, no wind morning


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 8, 2012)

False itt's 84 here at 9 in the morning

TPBM is thinking about heading to the swimming hole


----------



## Roddy (Jul 8, 2012)

False....too many BUCKEYES (we put an "F" in there instead of the "B", these Ohioans have no clue how to act both on the streets and in the lake in this resort town....but more of you than us this time of year).

The person below me needs to tend to the gals

ps....nothing against you BUCKEYES, just the ones who come up here acting the fools


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2012)

False- swimming hole is out front 

TPBM needs to come up to the big swimming hole


----------



## Roddy (Jul 8, 2012)

False....over either way would work for me as well 

The person below me is hungry


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2012)

False
Tpbm is sleepy


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2012)

false

TPBM just woke up


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 8, 2012)

false

tpbm just got done busting his azzz working the garden in the heat of the day


----------



## ishnish (Jul 8, 2012)

True, but it's not too hot in my climate.  and I was a bit lazy about my chores.

TPBM makes a mean pasta salad.


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 9, 2012)

False

TPBM is still asleep


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2012)

False

TPBM is wondering what to do today


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 9, 2012)

False top plan is to not answer the phone


TPBM has decided it's a do nothing but get high day


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2012)

true


TPBM needs to change their bong water


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

True, left it out last night 

tpbm has smoked with their (adult) children...


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 9, 2012)

false

tpbm is thinking about seattle hempfest


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

True...lol...get outta my head. I'm ver excited, I'll be meeting some (new) friends there this year...

tpbm is good at head games....:rofl:


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jul 9, 2012)

true, manipulation is the main part of the Work I do lol.

tpbm likes eating Twinkies while drinking pop rocks and soda.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

false... yuck! ...:rofl:

tpbm has shot snot out their nose while taking a hit because their friends made them laugh...


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2012)

false

TPBM just rolled a :tokie: and is smoking it.:smoke1:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

False

tpbm uses Hempire papers...


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2012)

false-_Clubs_ no-stick



TPBM is still smoking a joint and needs help finishing.:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

fALSE...LOL...

tpbm wishes they could :48:...but can't...atm


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2012)

false-smoking right now

TPBM is thinking of dinner


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

True...


tpbm likes Jimmi Johns sammiches...


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 9, 2012)

False...never even heard of em, and why are people taking jimmis sammiches, dang bullies.

TPBM don't beat up people and take their sammiches


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

true ...lol...

tpbm has never heard of the sandwich delivery service of Jimmi Johns.,..:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2012)

False, we have them

Tpbm feels like they have water in their ears


----------



## pcduck (Jul 10, 2012)

false

TPBM needs to check their outdoor grow.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 10, 2012)

False....but I did get bombed by bats while kayaking last night! :rofl:

The person below me needs a shower and a smoke (and I don't smoke anything but MJ)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2012)

True

Tpbm has a hat on


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 10, 2012)

False

tpbm needs a schmoke and a pancake...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2012)

Lmfao false

Tpbm below me has an itch they need scratching lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 11, 2012)

True

tpbm uses tree for a back scratcher


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2012)

True

Tpbm loves to have their back scratched


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 11, 2012)

True it's tied with getting my belly rubbed

TPBM is headed to bed


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 11, 2012)

False- just got up

TPBM watched the all star game last night.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 11, 2012)

False did watch the homerun hitting contest tho

TPBM is ready to do nothing today


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2012)

False-


TPBM is getting something new for their girls


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2012)

False

Tpbm needs a hot bath


----------



## TwoPotsTooMany (Jul 11, 2012)

false, just got out.
 TPBM had an early day at work.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 11, 2012)

True

tpbm is tokin on some DP WW male fan leaves...( :giggle: )


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2012)

False- Hitting Cheddarwurst in da :bong1:

TPBM is having a wake-n-bake


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a smokers cough


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2012)

false

TPBM needs to smoke less harsh substances


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 12, 2012)

false 

TPBM needs a nap


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2012)

false

tpbm needs more coffee


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 12, 2012)

true

tpbm loves his mailcarrier


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 12, 2012)

false I never get anything but bills

TPBM is thinking about heading out to play


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2012)

false

tpbm has to go to the grocery store.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 12, 2012)

false just restocked the fridge after I made sure our power would stay on


:confused2: Ain't shopping the same as play for yall women folk 

TPBM is shaking their fist at the screen


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2012)

True... There is shopping then there is shopping. Groceries are not shopping. lol

tpbm is about to have a snack.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 12, 2012)

true eating a apple now

TPBM just got a brown truck delivery


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2012)

false-got it yesterday

TPBM was just out playing and it is to humid


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a crick in their neck


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 12, 2012)

True...

tpbm needs a neck massage...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 12, 2012)

true a full body replacement would be better

TPBM is getting :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2012)

False.  Need help multi??  

Tpbm is feelin frisky.


----------



## Slowlyburn (Jul 15, 2012)

True! Who isn't??? lol

TPBM just finished mowing the lawn.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2012)

False

Tpbm thinks it may rain


----------



## Roddy (Jul 16, 2012)

False....bring it on

The person below me is having a great summer


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 16, 2012)

False

tpbm acquired their Winters' firewood this last weekend...


----------



## tastyness (Jul 16, 2012)

False
Currently burning my winter firewood as we speak!

tpbm is volunteering for playtime with 12+ squirmy toddlers


----------



## pcduck (Jul 16, 2012)

false

TPBM just finished transplanting 3 girls


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 16, 2012)

False

tpbm is poppin' some new flavors this weekend...?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 17, 2012)

false- no room in veg tent.

TPBM is taking the National Weather Service Heat Advisory  bulletin seriously and staying inside with the a/c and :bong1:


----------



## Roddy (Jul 17, 2012)

True, save the bong part

The person below me needs to take out the trash


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2012)

False, today was trash day

Tpbm will have a good TV night tonight


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2012)

true

tpbm is getting ready to install proper ventilation for their veg/bloom rooms this weekend...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2012)

False

Tpbm might just pop open a beer


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2012)

False

tpbm likes domestic over import


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2012)

False

Tpbm doesn't like whiskey


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2012)

False

tpbm like(s) shot(s) of Everclear w/ a soda pop chaser...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2012)

False bleh!!!!

Tpbm can juggle


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2012)

True  lol

Tpbm can't sing


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2012)

True  lolol

Tpbm hasn't tried to harmonize


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2012)

Hahah false  ;-)

Tpbm needs a backrub


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 17, 2012)

false desktop on the front porch

TPBM is getting :stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2012)

False  - is it true what they say about big feet?????  

Tpbm is thirsty


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2012)

false

TPBM is preparing to start trimming.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 18, 2012)

False, LST'ing

TPBM is going to be sweating today.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 18, 2012)

true- already am, need to stay in a/c

TPBM is hoping it rains


----------



## Roddy (Jul 18, 2012)

True, we can sure use it

The person below me has an appt today


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 18, 2012)

True, in 10 mins with the boss man 

TPBM needs a hair cut badly.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 18, 2012)

False....what isn't bald is buzzed short

The person below me is rolling one


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2012)

False

Tpbm will spend some time in the sunshine this afternoon


----------



## Slowlyburn (Jul 18, 2012)

False... Rained ALL day here...

TPBM has a rather large assortment of water bongs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2012)

False, just the 1

Tpbm has quite the pipe collection


----------



## Pirate of Rohan (Jul 19, 2012)

False just my trusty old pipe named the red baron.

TPBM could go for a sandwich right about now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 19, 2012)

false eating peach cobbler

TPBM is thinking what to start next


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2012)

True, I think I need to make peach cobbler, lol

Tpbm is fascinated when looking at the stars


----------



## Pirate of Rohan (Jul 19, 2012)

True, nothing better then kicking back blazing up and watching the stars 

TPBM sneezed at least once in the past 5 minuets before reading this


----------



## Roddy (Jul 19, 2012)

True

The person below me is watching the storm move in


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 19, 2012)

Hopefully true.

TPBM bludgeons invading giant rats to death with a shovel.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2012)

ack, false!!!!  

tpbm wants steak and taters


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 19, 2012)

True! Im starving!

Tpbm loves Dr Pepper.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2012)

YES, diet though.  

TPBM settled for burgers


----------



## Chewbongo (Jul 20, 2012)

False, could use some bud brownies


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2012)

True got munchies

TPBM is ready to howl at the moon


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2012)

False

Tpbm hears a barking dog


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2012)

True

TPBM cannot believe what happen in Denver:shocked:


----------



## Roddy (Jul 20, 2012)

True, unbelievable 

The person below me is hoping all or CO friends are safe!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2012)

True

TPBM thinks the shooter could have pick ppl that deserved to be shot


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 20, 2012)

True

TPBM needs a :bong: rip!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2012)

True always

TPBM is getting into the go to town mind set:joint::joint:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 20, 2012)

False, off til 3. 

Tpbm is looking forward to the much needed rain.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2012)

true been rain here but we need more

TPBM has put off going to town til tomorrow


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 20, 2012)

LOL, true true

Tpbm isnt high enough


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2012)

True but I'm trying:joint:

TPBM is going for a bike ride later


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 20, 2012)

true dat

tpbm is very content with coffee and a doobie right now


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2012)

False, just woke up 45 seconds ago lol

Tpbm could sleep a lil longer


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 20, 2012)

False, too hot

Tpbm is fwustwated


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2012)

False

Tpbm is almost out of toilet paper


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

false

tpbm hates it when ppl give you the wait finger when they're on their bluetooth but you didn't know they were on the phone till they gave you the "gimme a second" wait finger...


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 20, 2012)

LOL, true

Tpbm needs more money


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

Of course :rofl: TRUE...

tpbm is pumped for their new flavors that their poppin'...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2012)

True- I'm pumped for u..

TPBM has something bubbly in their glass


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

False...just coffee atm

tpbm has changed their avatar pic quite recently...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2012)

true.  like my new lipstick?  lol

tpbm enjoys cake for breakfast


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 20, 2012)

TRUE!

tpbm wants medical MJ in their state!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2012)

Bigtime!

TPBM needs a refill.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

False...have to pee already...lol...

tpbm will vote to legalize & sell it statewide through MJ stores come November :yay:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2012)

False be next yr for us hopefully

TPBM is has seeds sprouting.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2012)

False  

Tpbm lives in such a conservative state that will be the last in the US to legalize.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

False

tpbm has more firewood to cut this weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2012)

false, but I will do plenty of sawing logs, zzzzzzzzzzzz...

tpbm snores lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2012)

dont know never stayed awake to see


TPBM gets pissed off when ppl try to blame guns for crimes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

VERY TRUE, ozzy and thank you....

tpbm can hipshot a revolver at 50 feet...

...and hit the target :rofl:


----------



## Pirate of Rohan (Jul 20, 2012)

True, haha if i get more then one try im sure ill hit it... eventually ;P

TPBM prefers indica more then sativa blends


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

False, I prefer Sativa heavy hybrids

tpbm has woke themselves up with their own snoring...


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 20, 2012)

False

Tpbm can cook!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2012)

True hillbilly cuisine

TPBM is ready to hot the recliner and nap thru a moive


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 20, 2012)

True, after some more :bong: & :stoned:

Tpbm is STILL waiting for rain.........


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2012)

True...we got 4 sprinkles before it petered out.

TPBM can juggle


----------



## Roddy (Jul 20, 2012)

Sure...yeah....ok, as long as it's 2 items! :rofl: :rofl:

The person below me is listening to hard rock and burning down


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2012)

False but maybe I will now

Tpbm is horny  :0


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 21, 2012)

LOL, false. Good idea tho!

Tpbm has an organic veggie garden.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 21, 2012)

False...maybe next year

The person below me is thinking breakfast


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 21, 2012)

True, Monster Energy...Only the original!

Tpbm is broke


----------



## Roddy (Jul 21, 2012)

True, but used to it
The person below me has a date tonight


----------



## Pirate of Rohan (Jul 22, 2012)

false, its eating cake icing out of the tub and watching Mexican soap operas tonight for me haha


TPBM can blow the perfect smoke rings


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 22, 2012)

true 


TPBM is ready for their new workout


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 22, 2012)

False "I do" never passed my lips in from of a witness


TPBM is in need of a vacation to recover from their vacation


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2012)

False, but very soon  

Tpbm is still high from the badass hash they smoked earlier


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

False my crotch rocket riding days are way gone would like this bike tho



TPBM is ready for a hamburger and fries


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 23, 2012)

False had BK yesterday

tpbm is achin' to bbq...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

true been think it's time for a rack of ribs

TPBM loves to not have to carry water


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 23, 2012)

True....until they get bigger, maybe 2 weeks from now....

tpbm found a better way to lighten the load...


----------



## Roddy (Jul 24, 2012)

True....ignore all house work :rofl:

The person below me had a trespasser last night and had to chase the fool (carrying a crowbar, mind you) away....punks and their cowardice. Best not to bring a crowbar to a gunfight.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 24, 2012)

No, i would hate to have to deal with that also.:angrywife:  Sorry Roddy

The person below me is unsure what they are going to do today. BIU :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

False GET STONED and watch the rain I hope

TPBM is having a bad hair day


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2012)

I sure hope not!

TPBM just went for a walk.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

True at 5:30 this morning no choice dog setting on your chest, has a way of getting you up and moving

TPBM needs to get a whole lot of nothing done today


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

True... I may just go back to sleep

Tpbm is still in bed


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

False If the sun would not get up I might be tho

TPBM could sleep their life away if not for their kids


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

True!!!  

Tpbm has über patience


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

false 

TPBM is going to fire up the grill and have a ribeye


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

false.

tpbm is itchy


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 24, 2012)

False

tpbm has grown spanish genetics...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

false

tpbm can't find their sunglasses


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

False there wherever I left them at last


TPBM is going outside to play in the rain:yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

false....jealous

tpbm has a jagged nail


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

false I grow in dirt so my nails are always short

TPBM has left their front door open all night


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

false

tpbm needs a shower, pu


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

false just took one

TPBM needs a new bowl for their bong


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 24, 2012)

True...a bigger one 

tpbm has drank bong water on a dare...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

True took 3 shots and 4 beers to get rid of the taste

TPBM just threw $300 in the trash


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

false 

tpbm would be a fool to throw away money


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 24, 2012)

True...lol...that was a gimme :rofl:

tpbm is thinkin of movin up to triple ply tp...:shocked:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

LMFAO true 

tpbm needs to go to the store for more TP


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 24, 2012)

True....

tpbm talks to their significant other regarding the days' TTD list while they're dropping a deuce...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Ew, false  lol

Tpbm is feeling lazy


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2012)

false- not lazy -can't move

TPBM has been bonging pretty constant for the last 2hrs and 22 mins.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 25, 2012)

False

tpbm understands the definition of couch locked...lol...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2012)

true  lol yep

tpbm needs a shave


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2012)

false, thank you very much.lol

tpbm needs to go get groceries


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2012)

True grrrrr.

tpbm needs to shake a leg


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2012)

false

TPBM is well medicated.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 25, 2012)

:cry: Sadly and for comin' on 5 mths- No

TPBM is taking clones today


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2012)

False

Tpbm is enjoying the sunny day


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2012)

False

TPBM has far away places in their thoughts


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 25, 2012)

True

tpbm is planning on a trip to the Spannabis Cup...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 25, 2012)

False ain't leaving the US they might not let me back in

TPBM is sweating hard after chasing their dog


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 25, 2012)

False...lol...at least not so far today

tpbm loves their mutt


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 25, 2012)

True 

TPBM just made their mutt mad by giving them a bath


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 25, 2012)

True...actually a shower but w/e ;p

tpbm takes their mutt for car rides regularly...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Nah, he drools on the windows lol

Tpbm needs to change into dry clothes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 25, 2012)

false

tpbm just took a dip


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2012)

True

Tpbm is craving something sweet


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 25, 2012)

False just had oatmeal raisin cookies


TPBM is having a beer


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2012)

False, had my share last night 

Tpbm has their clOthes dryer going


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2012)

false

TPBM is happy that it has rained during the night


----------



## Roddy (Jul 28, 2012)

True...and most of yesterday as well!!

The person below me is going tubing today


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2012)

False.  I wish tho.  

Tpbm overdid it last night.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2012)

False

TPBM is most likely gonna over do it again tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2012)

Was, lol

Tpbm wants to take it easy


----------



## smokybear (Jul 29, 2012)

True! 

Tpbm is a is smoking right now!


----------



## Roddy (Jul 29, 2012)

False....none around here

The person below me is cooking up some breakfast


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2012)

False

Tpbm had a wild night


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2012)

False

TPBM has been watching the Olympics


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2012)

True

Tpbm has a hang nail, ouch


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

false

TPBM is all bonged up


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2012)

False

Tpbm is barefoot


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

True

TPBM has been flopping around like a fish out of water


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2012)

false getting the stalking gear ready for a man hunt


TPBM is ready to go for the kill


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2012)

False

Tpbm can spot a dog


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2012)

True 

TPBM is in a get out of me way mode


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

False-did to many :bong1:

TPBM needs to walk up the mountain


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

False-did to many :bong1:

TPBM needs to walk up the mountain


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2012)

False was ripped off on the mountain today

TPBM is drinking to stay sober


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2012)

True, h20  

Tpbm is getting sleepyy


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

false

TPBM can't believe it and is bumming out


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2012)

False

Tpbm is missing a loved one


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

True

TPBM is wondering what they are still doing awake


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2012)

True

Tpbm used to be indecisive but now is not so sure


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

True..:laugh:

TPBM needs to check their grow


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2012)

False, want me to check yours? 

Tpbm has a sweet tooth


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

True- looking for my Reese Cup

TPBM wishes they could check my grow


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2012)

True  

Tpbm is too lazy to get up


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2012)

False just setting back down to burn one

TPBM is ready to drop the hammer


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2012)

false-ready for a :bong1:

TPBM is enjoying the view.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2012)

False 

TPBM found what he was looking for this morning


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 30, 2012)

True, a packed bong! :bong:

Tpbm is looking up tea recipes for bloom.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2012)

False

tpbm has beans soaking...


----------



## Roddy (Aug 1, 2012)

False....clones cloning

The person below me is making sure they're legal to the law of the state (counting the gals now)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2012)

False not legal here

TPBM has watering the plants done for the day


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2012)

False

tpbm uses maxicrop in veg....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2012)

False

TPBM is ready to go swimming


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2012)

False, I swim as well as a very large boulder 

tpbm loves the water...


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 1, 2012)

True, Saltwater Angler!

Tpbm misses the rod and reel.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2012)

False
tpbm loves the taste of copper river salmon


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2012)

false not a salmon fan give me a crappie or trout any day


TPBM don't wait 20 min after smoking to go swimming


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2012)

True  lolol

Tpbm needs better hours


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2012)

True
...like at least  6-8 hours of sleep a night so I'm coherent the next day.

tpbm is thinkin the weekend can't come soon enough...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2012)

false I'm in a 7 day weekend mode right now til 2013

TPBM just got run out of the swimming hole


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 3, 2012)

False 

tpbm loves Spam (the "food" product)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2012)

:bump:

True

tpbm has subsisted on nitrate cicles and carbonated flavored water whilst camping


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2012)

HUH?  False 

TPBM has shorts on


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 7, 2012)

True! I like that you spy on me SM :hubba: :heart:

Tpbm had a rough morning


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 7, 2012)

true...two tramadol (have had such horrible arthritis lately, I can't wakenbake on the weekdays   'cuz work) and some java and I'm all 

tpbm is drinking coffee...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 7, 2012)

True just cant get the motor running this morning.

TPBM is heading to the funny farm with no brakes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 7, 2012)

:yeahthat::goodposting::rofl:

TRUE

tpbm needs to get r' done...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2012)

True

Tpbm just got up


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 7, 2012)

False

tpbm is thinkin about grub...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2012)

False, just got up 15 mins ago  

Tpbm has no plans for the day


----------



## pcduck (Aug 7, 2012)

false

TPBM  is tired


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2012)

False  

Tpbm has been invited out to lunch


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 7, 2012)

False 

tpbm had a visitor last night...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2012)

False

Tpbm needs to buy more toothpaste


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2012)

false

TPBM had a great weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 13, 2012)

True  

Tpbm got a little too much sun


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 13, 2012)

False never have too much sun

TPBM got up early


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 13, 2012)

True, hackin up a lung...

Tpbm has a runny nose.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2012)

false

TPBM celebrated to much yesterday


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 13, 2012)

False

Tpbm is going on vacation this month! :woohoo:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2012)

false- always on vaca

TPBM needs to repack their bong


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 13, 2012)

True...:bong:

Tpbm is bored


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 13, 2012)

False

TPBM is firing up a :tokie:


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 13, 2012)

False, just finished it 

Tpbm is going to play in the garden :bolt:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2012)

True, transplating the mataro's from their nursery pots to 1 galloners today 

tpbm finds taste over yield more important...


----------



## tastyness (Aug 13, 2012)

absolutely

tpbm loves yerbe mate tea


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2012)

True

tpbm likes iced tea on hot summer daze n' nights...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 13, 2012)

True.

TPBM has an extra head.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2012)

true

TPBM is liking this rain


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 14, 2012)

False we aint getting any:cry:

TPBM should not have answered the phone


----------



## cubby (Aug 14, 2012)

TRUE
TPBM wants to come to my house and help me build a new boat......please.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 14, 2012)

False..lol...

tpbm grew up on the beach/bay...


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 14, 2012)

True

Tpbm has to go back to work. (I hate doubles!)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 14, 2012)

True

tpbm loves MP!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2012)

true

TPBM loves weed


----------



## tastyness (Aug 14, 2012)

true OMG so true

tpbm is counting the days until harvest


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2012)

false- growing perpetual harvest every 2 weeks

TPBM is happy, full and content


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a stiff back


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2012)

false- after docs visit feeling the best it has in years

TPBM needs to check on their indoor girls


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 16, 2012)

False, just said by to the girls for the day 

tpbm prefers scissor hash over kief...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2012)

false

TPBM is tired


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 16, 2012)

TRUE


tpbm needs some caffeine


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2012)

true

TPBM is expecting sever storms later today


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 16, 2012)

False

tpbm is experiencing the hottest day of the year for their locale...:shocked:...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2012)

false

tpbm is :bongin:


----------



## tastyness (Aug 16, 2012)

false

tpbm just got their legs waxed


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 16, 2012)

nahh, that'd hurt a lil much.. lol

tpbm is kicking back medicating themselves with some fine herb


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 16, 2012)

True 

TPBM is getting ready for the long haul tomoorrow


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 17, 2012)

False

TPBM needs a refill


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 17, 2012)

True will you refill the barrels on the hill

TPBM is getting a full body work out in the morning


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 17, 2012)

False, I will be sleeping all morning.   

TPBM is enjoying a cool evening.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 17, 2012)

True If I knock on the door you better get up

TPBM needs to go to bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 17, 2012)

false  

tpbm needs a smoke


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2012)

true- biu'ing right now

TPBM is enjoying the cool quite morning


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 17, 2012)

False I WAS sweating my arse off

TPBM had a near death experience this morning


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2012)

False

Tpbm likes buttered popcorn


----------



## Pranic (Aug 19, 2012)

true - who doesn't

tpbm reads while on the toilet.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2012)

false

TPBM is anticipating a good harvest


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2012)

False

Tpbm just had an itch


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2012)

false

TPBM got up real early today


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 19, 2012)

True heading to the hammock for nap

TPBM watched the sun come up this morning


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2012)

true

TPBM just ate a great breakfast


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2012)

False..cooking eggs now

TPBM  has a Great Garden blooming


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 19, 2012)

Half true not been my best yr this yr


TPBM is thinking this might be their last od grow unless mj becomes legal


----------



## pcduck (Aug 19, 2012)

false- maybe my last od but not for those reasons.

TPBM hopes for a positive vote in Nov. so they can grow in a greenhouse.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 19, 2012)

True I want to grow at home in peace 

TPBM is waiting for the joint to dry


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2012)

False, waiting on my nails to dry 

TPBM just scratched their head, or will right now


----------



## Pranic (Aug 20, 2012)

false, i use head and shoulders

tpbm is smoking a bowl and eating cupcakes


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2012)

False

Tpbm wants cupcakes  lol


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2012)

false

TPBM is really enjoying the cool quite morning with their coffee


----------



## Roddy (Aug 20, 2012)

True...as soonas the Keurig spits it out

The person below me is loving the change from heat


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2012)

True.  My ac feels fantastic.  

Tpbm went for a swim.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2012)

false

TPBM is having a trim party


----------



## Roddy (Aug 21, 2012)

true

the person below me has a headache


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2012)

True

Tpbm could use some meds


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2012)

False

Tpbm has big balls


----------



## Roddy (Aug 21, 2012)

False....used to, but surgery helped that! :rofl:

The person below me is hunting up dinner


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2012)

False

Tpbm is taking a nap


----------



## Pranic (Aug 21, 2012)

soon, weed naps are amaaaazing..

tpbm wants an eggroll too


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2012)

False 

Tpbm prefers Thai over Chinese


----------



## pcduck (Aug 22, 2012)

false

TPBM is a happy camper


----------



## Roddy (Aug 22, 2012)

True, except for the camper part...maybe next weekend!

The person below me is BUI


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2012)

False

Tpbm is barefoot


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 22, 2012)

True 

TPBM is enjoying the cool temps and the sun


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 22, 2012)

True

tpbm will be flipping to bloom today:yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2012)

False

Tpbm can't wait for football


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2012)

false

TPBM is going to have fun today


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2012)

True but I find some type of fun everyday

TPBM is read for a long walk


----------



## Roddy (Aug 23, 2012)

True...while chasing a little white ball 

The person below me has work to do today


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2012)

Busy yes, can't call it work tho

Tpbm is pretty f'n  pissed off


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2012)

false- to medicated

TPBM needs a :bong1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2012)

False more of a dog's outlook mood

TPBM needs to get away

Duck you own me a coke


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 23, 2012)

True

tpbm is dreaming of Morroco....


----------



## Roddy (Aug 23, 2012)

False...Isle Royale would better suit my desires

The person below me is loving their greenhouse


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2012)

false, mines red brick 

tpbm hears a lawn mower


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2012)

false- its a boat not a mower

TPBM is done for the day


----------



## Roddy (Aug 23, 2012)

True...and going kayaking now, home around 2am

The person below me is watching TV


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 23, 2012)

False was watching Wipeout earlier

TPBM is drinking from a frosted ice cold jar


----------



## cubby (Aug 24, 2012)

False, I'm having a coffee....though an iced coffee sounds good.


TPBM can't find their favourite lighter.


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 24, 2012)

False, have it in hand bonging it up! :bong:

Tpbm is hot and bothered


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2012)

False chilling with a :joint:

TPBM has a very important plan of doing nothing for today


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 24, 2012)

False, have to work a double! ciao: Ozz!)

Tpbm is BIU!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2012)

False it's :tokie: time

TPBM has a dog wanting to play at their feet


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok! Time to roll one! JOB's or Top's?

False, dont have a pup 

Tpbm is rolling one


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2012)

False got 2 rolled up and ready ZigZag King is how I roll anymore

TPBM has fresh coffee and biscuits ready


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 24, 2012)

False

tpbm wants some bacon


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2012)

False Fried apples

TPBM need to cut their hair


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 24, 2012)

True gettin that not quite shaved head but fuzzy kinda look thing goin on 

tpbm is workin for the weekend....


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2012)

False

Tpbm has a crick in their neck


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2012)

true 

TPBM is thinking it's nap time


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2012)

false

tpbm is looking for munchies


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2012)

false 

TPBM just loaded their bong


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2012)

true

TPBM just smoked their bong


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2012)

True

TPBM is ready for fall to get here


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2012)

True

Tpbm has a hangnail


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2012)

False nail not long enough to hang up on anything

TPBM is hiding from the family so that they can get stoned


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 25, 2012)

false, Its only me and my fiancee.
TPBM is wondering why there are up this early in the morning.


----------



## cubby (Aug 25, 2012)

false, it's only early if you've been to bed.


TPBM is wondering what to have for breakfast.....................along with weed


----------



## Roddy (Aug 25, 2012)

False...wondering if I should give chase to would-be intruders....

The person below me is sleeping with his/her gun....


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2012)

False

Tpbm has never been to jail


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2012)

False too many times

TPBM needs a new place to call home


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2012)

false- just fine right here

TPBM can't sleep


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2012)

False  

Tpbm can fall asleep at the drop of a hat lol


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2012)

false

tpbm has been looking at the stars outside


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2012)

False

Tpbm is getting out


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2012)

false- just got in

TPBM is drinking coffee


----------



## Roddy (Aug 26, 2012)

True....southern pecan

The person below me has a day of fun planned


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2012)

False Day of doing a whole lot of nothing

TPBM is making waffles


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 26, 2012)

False, packing a bowl!

Tpbm is going on VACATION! :woohoo:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2012)

False Gotta work to get one first

TPBM likes raspberry jam


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2012)

TRue....best on waffles


TPBM  needs to water they plants


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 26, 2012)

False, got a soaking rain for 24 hours yesterday! Plants got whipped around pretty good too. Time to stake! :bolt:

Tpbm needs another bong rip! :bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2012)

False just lit a:tokie:

TPBM is thinking about heading to a swimming hole


----------



## cubby (Aug 26, 2012)

True


TPBM is watching the weather.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2012)

False already know the forecast Hot and sunny


TPBM needs a new playmate


----------



## Roddy (Aug 26, 2012)

true....one with less drama

The person below me is content


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2012)

True Life is good right now


TPBM can't find nobody to play with this morning


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 26, 2012)

False, have the most awesome chick i know, my GF.

Tpbm is stoned.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2012)

False but soon maybe lol

Tpbm needs another drink


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2012)

True 

TPBM just got rid of company


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2012)

false- more just showed up

TPBM is listening to the rain


----------



## Roddy (Aug 27, 2012)

Actually, standing under it while heaving last night's bad pizza

The person below me is gearing up for storming the local pizza place


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2012)

False, sounds good tho.  Save the pepperoni!

Tpbm will b doing a taste test


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 27, 2012)

False taste testing the pot of coffee I just made is about it for me

TPBM wants a new bed


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2012)

false- I just want my own bed back


TPBM needs a good night sleep


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 27, 2012)

TRUE I would just like to sleep like SM once

TPBM is getting ready to go ride a bicycle


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 27, 2012)

False

tpbm is entertaining guests tonight....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 27, 2012)

Dont know tonight aint here yet

TPBM needs a bigger grow room


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 27, 2012)

TRUE

tpbm is too stoned to multi-task


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 27, 2012)

False

tpbm is xplanting today...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 27, 2012)

True if I find the camera I need to update my GJ too

TPBM just rolled a joint to replace the lost joint he found when he finished rolling the replacement


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 27, 2012)

lol...false ozzy

tpbm likes zigs for their rollies...


----------



## Roddy (Aug 28, 2012)

Absolutely....

The person below me is looking ofr their lighter..


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

False 

Tpbm should really just go to bed


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

True but then I get up at 4 with no light to see

TPBM hope the hurricane did little damage


----------



## pcduck (Aug 29, 2012)

True

TPBM smells bacon


----------



## Roddy (Aug 29, 2012)

No, no LEO in the area :rofl:

The person below me is hungry


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

False, just had an a.m. ham sandwich

tpbm will do a dabber today.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

False 

TPBMJ is looking thru a cloud of haze


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2012)

A little hazy, yes.

TPBM needs a haircut


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

False 1/4" is short enough 

TPBM needs to shave and get ready to do nothing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2012)

:rofl:

oh man   can ya see me????


TPBM  is high as kite


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

False Higher than a kite

TPBM is batting a 1000 at doing nothing


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

True 

TPBM sees a hawk out their window


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

False...already doing nothing....at work(kinda slow today)  lol...

tpbm is happy and content with bacony goodness in their belly...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, damn, I want bacon now.  Gee thanks...

TPBM is tired of chicken.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

lol...

True , really wanna a nice bbq'd steak....

tpbm is thinking about possible vacation destinations....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

False get thing together to start guard duty

TPMB willl get happy when the OD is finally hanging to dry


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

True, because you put alot of hard work into your OD ladies and I hope it really turns out a great harvest for you. 

tpbm is waiting on their new flavor to get big enough to flip to 12/12....


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2012)

false

tpbm is cooking dinner tonight (what r u havin?)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

*smokinmom * homemade texmex enchilada's :yay: (it's my comfort food)

tpbm is procrastinating


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

True   Fresh Bass and Crappie with fried taters and coleslaw 



TPBM is jamming out with the volume on 11


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

True...listening to 99.9 KISW live stream....

tpbm is boppin along


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

True  listening ti 4everfloyd.bomb


TPBM is popping the top on a beer


----------



## Roddy (Aug 30, 2012)

False, filling an ice pack

The person below me is hoarse from shouting and laughing so much while playhing with the latest toy :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2012)

True.  Ran out of batteries  lmfao

Tpbm likes orange marmalade


----------



## Roddy (Aug 30, 2012)

False...that dog eats too much

:bolt:

The person below me is heading out for batteries?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 30, 2012)

False

tpbm is biking today....


----------



## Roddy (Aug 30, 2012)

False....golfing and kayaking

The person below me has plans this weekend


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2012)

True

Tpbm wants a nap


----------



## cubby (Aug 31, 2012)

True....but I'm heading to the gym instead :cry: 

TPBM is antisipating a long session of trimming.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 31, 2012)

kinda true, in the middle of one....

The person below me is hungry


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2012)

False, Thai buffet still sustains me  

Tpbm needs a haircut


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 31, 2012)

True, getting shaggy on the neck.

TPBM has a party to host tomorrow.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 31, 2012)

False but by coincidence I am attending a luau tomorrw 

tpbm is angry...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2012)

False.  

Tpbm needs a shave


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2012)

false

TPBM is having a great weekend


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 2, 2012)

true 

TPBM is enjoying the cool morning with bong hit on the patio


----------



## Roddy (Sep 2, 2012)

False....trimming 

The person below me is grilling today!!


----------



## Roddy (Sep 3, 2012)

True, Roddy, you are!! :rofl:

The person below me has a date on a lake today


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 3, 2012)

False.  A waterpark AND a pool.  I'm soo waterlogged!

Tpbm has a sunburn.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 3, 2012)

false....deep tan

The person below me had a blast with friends today


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 3, 2012)

True

Tpbm will sleep very well tonight


----------



## pcduck (Sep 4, 2012)

true

TPBM is looking into a fog


----------



## Roddy (Sep 4, 2012)

False...and the storm seems to have dried up as it approached us

The person below me needs coffee


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2012)

False.

TPBM needs lunch.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 4, 2012)

true...

The person below me has company


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2012)

false  sooo nice n quiet

tpbm has a delimma


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2012)

True...:bong: or :48:...hmmmm

TPBM  needs a Nap


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 4, 2012)

True

tpbm is almost done with work...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2012)

false, i need to get started but can't 

tpbm sometimes enjoys cheesy songs from the 80s


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 5, 2012)

True.

TPBM has set their hair on fire wile loaded.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2012)

False

Tpbm is watching the game


----------



## jesuse (Sep 17, 2012)

false
tpbm keeps them hermies to t ke!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2012)

false

tpbm doesn't eat strawberries


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 17, 2012)

True.  Guess which one?

TPBM eats strips of peeled sunburn.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2012)

Ick fuk no

Tpbm thinks YYZ is really gross


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2012)

false

TPBM is having a trim party


----------



## Roddy (Sep 18, 2012)

Still....

The person below me is loving the fall-like weather


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 18, 2012)

true true

tpbm is cutting mold out of their OD crop


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2012)

False (bumma os )

TPBM sings to the radio


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2012)

false

TPBM just had breakfast


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2012)

true, waffles and sausage and maple syrup.   mmmmmm.

tpbm needs to get off their butt and get things done


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2012)

true

TPBM loves peanut butter cookies


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 20, 2012)

very True....yumm!

tpbm is a stop light nose picker ( :giggle: :rofl:  )
(hey, dont look at me...lol)


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2012)

False cuz I'm confused.  Lol.

Tpbm is scratching their head.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 20, 2012)

false

tpbm needs another toke...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 20, 2012)

Always true.

TPBM must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SmokinMom again.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2012)

False lol

Tpbm needs a haircut


----------



## Roddy (Sep 25, 2012)

False

The person below me is having coffee and a :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2012)

TRUE

tpbm just fired their bank.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2012)

false


TPBM is revamping their grow room:bong:


----------



## Roddy (Sep 25, 2012)

true...still

The person below me is heading out


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 25, 2012)

False, not yet

Tpbm has their feet up


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2012)

False

tpbm prefer whole wheat to white bread


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2012)

true

TPBM is getting anxious


----------



## tastyness (Sep 26, 2012)

False ( I prefer Eager to Anxious)
TPBM is going to a real estate auction today.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2012)

False

tpbm hears ambulance sirens


----------



## tastyness (Sep 26, 2012)

False - just the birds

tpbm has beautiful plants somewhere nearby


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 26, 2012)

Very true! 

Tpbm has a dinner to go to....:bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2012)

false

TPBM is looking for their microscope


----------



## Roddy (Sep 27, 2012)

False

The person below me is making oatmeal


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2012)

False.  I don;'t think diet dr pepper comes that way

tpbm has cold hands.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 11, 2012)

False

tpbm still has plants to harvest


----------



## Roddy (Oct 11, 2012)

true true true....it just never ends!

The person below me is cold


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 11, 2012)

False

tpbm is watching the VP debate tonight....


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2012)

false

TPBM just finished trimming a Cheddarwurst2


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2012)

False

Tpbm wishes they were helping


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 14, 2012)

True.

TPBM digs beef and cheese burritos with _indica_ sauce.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2012)

False
tpbm just pulled out the garden for winter.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2012)

false

TPBM is having a great time


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2012)

true

TPBM has installed CO2 in their flower tent


----------



## Roddy (Oct 20, 2012)

false...no tent or CO2 lol

The person below me is glad this thread was revived


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2012)

false

TPBM is waiting on coffee


----------



## Roddy (Oct 21, 2012)

False....coffee drank and heading to the store for fishing lures lol

The person below me is gonna enjoy a beautiful fall day


----------



## Roddy (Oct 23, 2012)

true...another in store for today, tomorrow and a few more down the road

The person below me has changed over to hot chocolate this morning


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2012)

false, but maybe Saturday.  

tpbm needs a trim


----------



## pcduck (Oct 24, 2012)

false

TPBM has been checking trics


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2012)

false (but did see my lost mini-microscope an hr ago!)

tpbm needs to p


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2012)

falsle

tpbm is expecting a cold front.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 25, 2012)

soooo very ture, i hate winter

TPBM wishes they could hit the lottery and move to south calf. lmao


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 25, 2012)

bummer, false

tpbm will have gloomy weather hitting soon.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 25, 2012)

False, already here 

tpbm is sittin on some sativa-dom bud_....(not literal of course...lol....)_


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2012)

True

TPBM is craving sweet potato pancakes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 2, 2012)

False

tpbm will eat sweet potato pancakes


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2012)

False 

TPBM woke up an hour early, lol.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 4, 2012)

False...try 5 hours early :holysheep: 

The person below me wishes summer would return


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2012)

ACK RODDY!!!!!

And false 

tpbm needs a refill


----------



## Roddy (Nov 4, 2012)

True...and a smoke!

The person below me will sleep good tonight, though!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2012)

false

tpbm dreams of cabins in the woods


----------



## Roddy (Nov 4, 2012)

True oh true...living like BWD is the life for me!

The person below me wishes for peace...(so do I)


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2012)

true
tpbm is slow with a fly swatter


----------



## Roddy (Nov 4, 2012)

True...you having fly issues too? Cold brings them in, I guess.

The person below me has company (seeya in a few)


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2012)

false

tpbm likes chocolate chips


----------



## Roddy (Nov 4, 2012)

True...in cookies, on ice cream...by the handful.

The person below me just made hot chocolate


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2012)

False, opened a beer

Tpbm is losing on fantasy football


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2012)

false

TPBM is waiting for a big brown truck to deliver goodies


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 5, 2012)

True

TPBM hates cold weather


----------



## Roddy (Nov 5, 2012)

True, but we're gonna try to make the most of it this year

The person below me has shooting on their mind


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2012)

true..fine tuned the 44,the 9, and the 50 muzzle-loader for deer season

TPBM is drinking coffee and doing :bong1:


----------



## Roddy (Nov 5, 2012)

False...hot chocolate and vape today

The person below me is worried about the "blue tongue disease"?


----------



## jegaman (Nov 5, 2012)

blue tongue what?!?! false

TPBM got laid in the last 3 days


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2012)

good for you

false

tpbm has a splitting headache


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 5, 2012)

True....tramdol time!

TPBM is hankerin for some nosh!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2012)

i dont know what that is 

tpbm doesnt know what to do


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 5, 2012)

lol...

hankerin = you want 

nosh = food ....lol...

tpbm is laughing out loud....


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2012)

False  stoner 

Tpbm has a long face


----------



## Roddy (Nov 6, 2012)

False....sorta fat and rounded. :rofl: Hope you're not sad, my friend! (or if it's the headache, it's past)

The person below me will plan a cache today to honor a close friend

(blue tongue disease is something the deer are getting this year)


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

False, but sounds fun.  Don't forget the GPS 

Tpbm doesn't want to get out of bed


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2012)

False

TPBM needs to check on their girls


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2012)

true

Tpbm needs more coffee.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

False, Diet Dr Pepper please

tpbm needs to shower and get dressed.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 6, 2012)

False...that was last week 

The person below me has food on their mind


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

false, gag

tpbm has cold hands


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 6, 2012)

False at the moment.

TPBM is trying to figure out a way to pick the ripe apples from the top of the tree before the squirrels and birds do.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 6, 2012)

False...that's what the kids are for

The person below me now wants apple crisp


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 6, 2012)

Somewhat true...I rarely like the taste of apples but this cultivar tastes more like a tart pear, which would probably make killer apple crisp.

TPBM is wondering when this 80-degree heat shall end.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

Howd u know?

TPBM needs new socks, the others all have holes.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 6, 2012)

false, but ifen i dont get me sum new boots my socks will start die'n off lol

TPBM wants to build a total off the grid earthship ASAP


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

true, but gotta be close to a beer store 

tpbm is missing a loved one


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 7, 2012)

True

tpbm is pumped because 2/3 of what they voted and cared about went through....


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2012)

(***hugs 7 ***.  Sucks.  .)

False, I wish.  

TPBM is feeling lazy, sigh.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 7, 2012)

True.  

TPBM is eating a delicious pot brownie and watching Degrassi repeats.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2012)

False-doing :bong1:

TPBM is waiting on the Postgirl to deliver more beans


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2012)

false

tpbm is goofing off and should be doing other things..lol


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2012)

true-:ignore: 

TPBM is having fun goofing off


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2012)

true, ha ha ha!

tpbm can have 4


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 9, 2012)

lol true? im easy, easy like Sunday morning

TPBM is thinking about moving to Col. hehehe


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2012)

false

TPBM needs to chop down one of their girls


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

False

Tpbm overdid it


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 15, 2012)

True, I always do.

TPBM is trying to fit _Cannabis_ into all/most of their Thanksgiving dishes.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2012)

False

TPBM is waiting on their beans to arrive.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 15, 2012)

False

tpbm likes the movie "Four Rooms"...?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 15, 2012)

False, I think

TPBM just baked a humongous fortune cookie.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2012)

false

TPBM would like to see the fortune from a humongous fortune cookie


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 16, 2012)

True, I was thinking the same thing.  

TPBM is wondering how a pecan pie with cannabinised whisky would taste.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2012)

true- now ya got me hungry y

TPBM got new beans in the mail today


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 16, 2012)

False, but I love the sight of newly-arrived beans.

TPBM wants to cross Purple Kush with Papaya.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2012)

true-sounds good


TPBM needs to feed their dogs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 17, 2012)

False, made a kid do that earlier lol.

Tpbm is feeling a lil tipsy


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 12, 2012)

False

tpbm is


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 12, 2012)

false 

tpbm is hungry

hey 7 u bored?, u bumped all the off topic threads within 3 minutes lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 12, 2012)

yes 

False (on being hungry)

tpbm is eating and reading


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2012)

False

TPBM is over-joyed with their last harvest.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 13, 2012)

True, it was pretty tasty(for an auto   ) 

tpbm has some scissor hash to smoke...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2012)

false

tpbm needs some advil


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 20, 2012)

False, ibuprofen doesn't work very well on me.

TPBM gets more misanthropic (than usual) around this time of year.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 20, 2012)

True

tpbm like to invite carolers to their front door just so you can throw cold water on them :giggle:....


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 20, 2012)

Very true.  :evil:

TPBM is bongin to _The Brady Bunch._


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 20, 2012)

False, 16fl oz Red bull :fly:

tpbm is done shopping for the holidaze....


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 20, 2012)

False, the damn holidays can buy their own fugly knitted caps and doorstop fruitcake.

TPBM considers fruitcake edible.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 20, 2012)

False, I consider them skeet.

tpbm enjoys eggnog tho a seasonal grinch  ....


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 20, 2012)

True!  With potted rum/_indica_ brandy.

TPBM is craving cherry and watermelon Twizzlers.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2012)

Bleh false

Tpbm has seen brighter days


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 20, 2012)

True, it's a bit overcast today and kinda sad one to boot....

tpbm needs to get out and do something, get their minds off their troubles....


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 20, 2012)

True.

TPBM has been holed up indoors with a cold/some kind of flu since Saturday.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2012)

False.  Hope u feel better soon.

Tpbm has a dog in their lap.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 20, 2012)

False 

Tpbm still has a brownie hangover


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2012)

False, I wish..

Tpbm is feeling much better now.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2012)

True

TPBM is getting ready to make cookies


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 21, 2012)

True, later today.

TPBM is couch-dancing to you-know-what (first video to hit 1 billion views).


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2012)

False.  Which one would that be?

Tpbm is off to go spend some more $.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 21, 2012)

False just finished my xmas shopping, thank goodness 

tpbm has a xmas tree ....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 21, 2012)

True but it's fake

Tpbm is off for some Thai food.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2012)

False-bad weather

TPMB is eating cookies


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 21, 2012)

False but only for a while.

TPBM is loading a chunk of Granddaddy Purple.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 21, 2012)

False too many brownies

Tpbm Is still waiting for the Mayan apocalypse


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 21, 2012)

False--I completely forgot about it after posting in the apocalypse thread about Gangnam Style, which I have been watching all day.

TPBM is trying to warm up so they can go get their Advair UFO.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2012)

Huh?  Lmfao.  False.

Tpbm needs to water their plants.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2012)

False- did it last night

TPBM is waiting to harvest their plants


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2012)

False

Tpbm is in the dark


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 24, 2012)

False, for the following 180 min or so.

TPBM is jonesin for cranberry sauce.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2012)

False

Tpbm got up to damn early


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 26, 2012)

True

tpbm needs some buttered toast and jam...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2012)

Hmm, guess I do.

Tpbm doesn't have much food in the house and doesn't feel like driving on slippery roads.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 28, 2012)

True.  I detest "asphalt surfing".

TPBM will *walk* to the _mercado_ for their pound of ground beef.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2012)

False.  Too cold here to walk.  Sounds like something that's popular in San Antonio though.  

Tpbm needs to see an eye dr.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 30, 2012)

*TRUE.* _Exceptionally_ true.  I desperately need a new pair of nerd glasses.

TPBM likes grilled cheese on sourdough.

mmmmm...grilled cheese...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2012)

True

Tpbm has dirt under their nails.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2013)

False  

Tpbm needs to make a shopping list


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 11, 2013)

Lmfao um NO.  

Tpbm wears loafers lol


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 13, 2013)

False (aren't loafers some sort of "shoe"?).

TPBM is painting gigantic neon glow-in-the-dark pot leaves.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 15, 2013)

OK, true.

TPBM has suddenly been swamped with spam for "Cheap Medical Cannabis For Sale" and "Available Weeds Kush For Sale" by somebody who doesn't live in California.


----------



## L8dyMaryJane (Jan 16, 2013)

false. I dont really drink coffee.

Tpbm is thinking about food.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 1, 2013)

False, thinking about going to bed.  It's nearly midnight.

Tpbm drives a car that's paid off.


----------



## Irish (Feb 2, 2013)

true. all my wheels are pd for...

tpbm is placing bets for superbowl sunday...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorta.  Go 9ers!

Tpbm needs to go to the store for Super Bowl munchies and beer for a party.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 4, 2013)

False, I pre-stocked.

TPBM is wondering if the strain called Cheddarwurst actually tastes like its name.  *cough* pcduck *cough*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2013)

True- with some skittles thrown in exhale cheese

TPBM is high


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 4, 2013)

False

tpbm smokes after work on weekdaze....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2013)

False- I don't work so I can smoke whenever I want.  

TPBM can eat with chopsticks


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 4, 2013)

False, I need to get a new one....been about 7 yrs since my last one broke.

tpbm prefers sativa's over indica's....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2013)

false

tpbm has an itch on their thumb


----------



## L8dyMaryJane (Feb 5, 2013)

false. My thumbs are perfectly itchless =P

tpbm is suddenly wondering what time it is.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 5, 2013)

False, It's Time To Get Ill :rofl:

tpbm is counting down the minutes till end o workday...


----------



## L8dyMaryJane (Feb 5, 2013)

false. I'm off at six so i dont start counting down till 5

tpbm will have meat in/for dinner tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 5, 2013)

True

TPBM has been to the dentist recently


----------



## L8dyMaryJane (Feb 5, 2013)

false. i need to go this month though =[ 
tpbm has a twitter account


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2013)

False

Tpbm prefers beer over wine


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 10, 2013)

True, true, *TRUE.*  I like cooking with wine, but the tannins in it and in unfermented white grape juice overwhelm the drinkability AFAIAC, which is odd because I love Concord grape and cranberry juice.  Beer, OTOH, is an obsession.  Particularly my homebrewed steam beer.

TPBM brews their own beer.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 10, 2013)

false but am pouring guinness from the can now

tpbm is planning to be harvesting and re---up---ing the hash stash


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2013)

False

Tpbm is making Bho from now on


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 14, 2013)

False...

That's one ugly cat Rick...lol.

The person below me got very lucky on valentines.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 15, 2013)

False, unfortunately...no wedding to a Canadian guy named Neil.  :hitchair:

TPBM has the 10,000th post.  :holysheep:


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2013)

False

Tpbm holds a Helecoptor Pilots license


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 17, 2013)

false but i fly higher than a helicopter :hubba: 

tpbm is glad the weekend is over and playing golf tomorrow


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2013)

True, except for the golf thing.  How about the batting cages? 

Tpbm needs to get showered and dressed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2013)

False, dang!

Tpbm is a night owl


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 25, 2013)

true sometimes.....tpbm is packing some dank in a old us bong from the 70s...


----------



## Marsrover1 (Feb 26, 2013)

False its a zoom tube   

 TPBM really REALLY RREEAALLLLYY needs a vacation some were warm on da beach with a little drink with a lil umbrella in it


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2013)

True

Tpbm is missing a loved one


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2013)

True.  Rip dad.  

Tpbe is feeling no pain.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2013)

True! I am so happy to be back!

TPBM sees snow out the window?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2013)

False, Im in the dirty south!

TPBM is having a hemmrhoidal flare up!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 12, 2013)

False


tpbm is dryin some dank...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 12, 2013)

False but she'll finish it....:giggle:

tpbm needs a breath of fresh air and a :smoke1:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 12, 2013)

False quit drinking a few years back...

tpbm is happily full now...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 28, 2013)

False, no appetite lately

Tpbm is jammin out to some good tunes


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2013)

False...News and coffee

TPBM is enjoying hitting the Pax


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 28, 2013)

False, unfortunately.

TPBM is slaking their morning nicotine jones.  :hitchair:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2013)

False

TPBM is a happy camper


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 28, 2013)

False.  Misanthropes are rarely happy.  :angrywife:

TPBM is anticipating May Day (payday) because they are planning to acquire some Nirvana Papaya beanage.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 28, 2013)

False 

Tpbm needs to charge their phone


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 28, 2013)

False, I am the one Californian who doesn't have a mobile device.

TPBM wants to bake a pecan/whiskey/weed pie.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2013)

False

TPBM wants yyz to bake a pecan/whiskey/weed pie and share it with all of us


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 28, 2013)

True!

Tpbm is barefoot


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 28, 2013)

true

tpbm is starting to cook dinner


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 29, 2013)

False at the moment, shall be true later.

TPBM is a sugar junkie.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 29, 2013)

True lol

Tpbm loves fresh baked cinnamon rolls


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 29, 2013)

Very emphatically true.

TPBM wishes they were eating fresh-baked cinnamon rolls marinated in icing, with coffee.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2013)

True

TPBM was thinking of walking the 1/2 mile to their mailbox, but then they got high


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 29, 2013)

False.  I walked the 25 steps high to mine just fine lol.

Tpbm just heard their tummy growl.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2013)

False

TPBM Lost their appetite after getting the mail


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2013)

False- only get junk mail here 

Tpbm needs to refill


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 3, 2013)

True (at least with caffeine).

TPBM just extirpated humans from all the countries on earth.  :evil:


----------



## Grower13 (May 7, 2013)

False........ your reading this now.

TPBM names their plants.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2013)

true

tpbm cooked themself breakfast this morning


----------



## Grower13 (May 7, 2013)

false....... ready for lunch

tpbm uses matches to light their meds.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 7, 2013)

True, when I run out of butane.

TPBM is very fond of Pandemic 2.
crazymonkeygames.com/Pandemic-2.html


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 7, 2013)

False, haven't had a chance to play it yet

tpbm is about to gnaw a body part off due to hunger....


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2013)

False, there's pulled pork in the fridge

Tpbm just had a nap


----------



## Grower13 (May 7, 2013)

FALSE..... thankfully...... made my nose hurt though.

tpbm....... has no sense of smell.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 23, 2013)

False I smell just fine thank you very much ....:giggle:

tpbm is either partial or fully color blind...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2013)

False, but I can't see anything up close without my readers... 

TPBM needs a bath


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 23, 2013)

False...lol...

tpbm is holding out a cpl extra daze to harvest....


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2013)

False

Tpbm hasn't had their morning caffeine yet.


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2013)

False

TPBM wants a cream filled doughnut


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2013)

False, plain glazed for me please

Tpbm is getting a headache


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2013)

False :stoned:

TPBM has been awake for awhile


----------



## Grower13 (May 28, 2013)

true  6:30 am eastern time

tpbm wishes they were still asleep


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2013)

True.  One of those days.  

Tpbm doesn't want to do their chores.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 28, 2013)

False, I have to else no pay checky :cry:

tpbm harvested 3 daze ago....


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2013)

false- 9 days ago

TPBM is smoking what they harvested


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 28, 2013)

True:stoned:

tpbm is having a :smoke1: and some coffee


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2013)

true

TPBM has been partaking since waking up


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 28, 2013)

False took some pain pills and feelin good tho....

tpbm is in a proper headspace.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2013)

False 

Tpbm needs to buy new underwear lol


----------



## Grower13 (May 29, 2013)

false...... is a thong underwear?

tpbm can't swim


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2013)

False..I love swimming

Tpbm has a blue car


----------



## Grower13 (May 29, 2013)

false..... white

tpbm is deathly afraid of spiders.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 29, 2013)

False


Tpbm Has too much weed to trim


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

False..want some help?

Tpbm is barefoot.


----------



## Grower13 (May 30, 2013)

true..... no socks too

tpbm never goes barefooted


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2013)

False

TPBM is bonging Satori, smoking a joint of Clockwork Orange, and vaping Bubba Mama.


----------



## Grower13 (May 30, 2013)

false...... it is in the mail though..... satori seeds that is.

tpbm only medcates with what they grow.


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2013)

true


TPBM will enjoy their Satori


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

True 

Tpbm will see a dr soon


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 30, 2013)

False

tpbm loves their Sativa's....:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

False

Tpbm grateful for air conditioners


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 30, 2013)

False (kinda wishin it'd turn summer here)

tpbm is sippin on a nice cool drink...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

False, but will get a glass of ice water now.

Tpbm could use an ibuprofen.


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2013)

false

TPBM has been napping


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 30, 2013)

False

tpbm is an hour away from :bong2::30


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

True 

Tpbm needs to do laundry


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2013)

false

TPBM needs to eat


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

False

Tpbm needs gas in their car


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2013)

false

TPBM is waiting


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2013)

False, not anymore

Tpbm sucks at swatting flies


----------



## cubby (May 30, 2013)

False, I'm actually fairly good. I have 2 magneticly attached to the beer fridge on my sun porch. (there's not much else to do....drink beer, swat flies, and PAAAAAX )


TPBM..........has misplaced their keys.


----------



## Grower13 (May 30, 2013)

false....... You magneticly attched files to your fridge?......

tpbm shoots files with a rubberband.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

True 

Tpbm doesn't like mushrooms


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 2, 2013)

False

Tpbm likes Pulled Pork...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

False.  LOVES!!

Tpbm is a grill master.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 2, 2013)

True! (We do our Pulled Pork on Ciabatta with Coleslaw on top) 

Tpbm is a grilled food eatin' masta'!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

Fo sho!!.  

Tpbm needs to buy some charcoal.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 2, 2013)

False, I have plenty in stock!! lol

Tpbm likes Ben and Jerrys


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

Undecided.  Not big on ice cream..  

Tpbm could use some caffeine.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2013)

true- injecting some now

TPBM needs to clean their Pax


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

True, how'd ya know?

Tpbm has a stiff lower back.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2013)

True

TPBM is looking for something to munch on


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 2, 2013)

True! 

Tpbm likes Feta cheese...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

False

Tpbm likes smoked cheddar


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

False

Tpbm is watching the game


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2013)

False

TPBM is vaping satori


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2013)

True!

The person below me wishes they were vaping satori.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

True!!

Tpbm is enjoying the warm sunshine.


----------



## cubby (Jun 2, 2013)

False, the sun went down, but I enjoyed it while it was shinning.



TPBM is hunting munchies............


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2013)

False- just ate

TPBM is having a bonfire tonight.


----------



## cubby (Jun 2, 2013)

False, I'm sitting on my deck with my Pax and a Iced Cappachino.



TPBM has the remote in their hand.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

False, iPad.  

Tpbm just wrapped up dinner.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2013)

False- just got done cleaning up some Bubba Mama


TPBM is feeling the heat from the fire


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 2, 2013)

false....... high temp fpr today 91

tpbm  has grown pot for 50+ years,


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2013)

False, I'm not even 50 yrs old, lol.

Tpbm needs to get their eyes checked.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 3, 2013)

false

tpbm is below 50 yrs of age :laugh:...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2013)

True 

Tpbm smells good things coming from the kitchen.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 3, 2013)

True (Just did pulled chicken and bbq pizza, with red onion, green peppers, Feta and Pineapple.. oh yeah...) 

Tpbm enjoys sitting under a small waterfall


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2013)

True

Tpbm is thinking of water falls and rainbows


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 3, 2013)

false........ rainbows???

tpbm likes standing in the rain.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 3, 2013)

True, just ran through the rain yesterday with my child! 

Tpbm enjoys water slides.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 3, 2013)

true...... a few decades ago

tpbm likes grits with their bacon and eggs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 4, 2013)

Nah, hash browns w/ ketchup.

Tpbm is enjoying the beautiful day.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2013)

True....a packed Pax and a nice day:woohoo:

TPBM is vaping Satori


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2013)

Almost, gotta wait til tonight.  

Tpbm has ugly feet.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 5, 2013)

false......so my wife says.


tpbm never rolls a joint.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2013)

True.

Tpbm is a crappy joint roller..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 5, 2013)

False

tpbm is a good bowl filler....


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 5, 2013)

true expert

tpbm is stoked to finally be home


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 5, 2013)

false had to do workout when I got home

tpbm never wears socks


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 5, 2013)

true

tpbm has lots of catching up to do


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 5, 2013)

false...... on what?..... been stoned all day

tpbm waits til dark to get high.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 5, 2013)

false

tpbm wears a hat


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2013)

False, only when I'm trying to hide, lol.

Tpbm likes their steaks medium rare.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 5, 2013)

false medium
tpbm dreams they can fly.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 5, 2013)

true

tpbm may be smoking and eating their dinner


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2013)

False I can't multitask lol

Tpbm is a picky eater


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 17, 2013)

False

Tpbm likes raw oysters


----------



## pcduck (Jun 17, 2013)

true

TPBM is HiGh


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2013)

False

Tpbm had pancakes


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2013)

false...had a salad from the garden

TPBM is having a great vape session.


----------



## cubby (Jun 18, 2013)

`true...while trimming



TPBM has experienced Dejavu....twice today


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2013)

False. 

Tpbm is listening to good tunes


----------



## pcduck (Jun 19, 2013)

False

TPBM has been motor-boating


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 19, 2013)

False

T4 cares not to punch but much prefers to disable his opponent with his 1st soft kick with his foot and not the usual tool of choice his rock hard shins.
Lol


----------



## pcduck (Jun 20, 2013)

False

TPBM is waterlogged from being in the water all day


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 21, 2013)

False

Tpbm doesn't drink coffee


----------



## pcduck (Jun 21, 2013)

False

TPBM has a sunburn


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 21, 2013)

I wish

Tpbm craves Thai food


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

True mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Tpbm needs to drink more water


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 24, 2013)

true to much soda

tpbm is still in their pj's


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

True.  

Tpbm is still in bed lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 24, 2013)

a flyin' FALSE there, Smokinmom...lol...

tpbm is going out to lunch for some eats and a lil :smoke1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

False, haven't had bfast yet

Tpbm needs to get up lol


----------



## cubby (Jun 24, 2013)

True (the Magnificent 7)


TPBM is eating..._and_ looking for munchies.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 24, 2013)

False


tpbm is well satiated from lunch....:hubba:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 24, 2013)

false til you reminded me I got cherry sours in the desk drawer.

tpbm loves chewy cherry sours


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

True, that was some good cereal

Tpbm has holy underwear. Lol


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 24, 2013)

false my wife throws them out

tpbm has a joint and a pax out just in case.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 24, 2013)

False, just the Sherlock:fly:

tpbm had pollo burrito today from that taqueria down the road, the one where you swear the lady's comin' onto you but you're just not quite sure, then you go home and ask the wife and she confirms you're one of the most oblivious ppl in the world....


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2013)

False

TPBM has a huge pile of mj in front of them that needs vaping


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 24, 2013)

True, but not right in front of me...lol...

tpbm smokes a sherlock....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

False...gimme my pax. 

Tpbm needs a hug lol


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2013)

false- need my pax recharged

TPBM is going to enjoy the full moon tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

True. 

Tpbm is quite limber. :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2013)

True...:rofl:

TPBM has many different personalities.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

False lol

Tpbm is seeing things


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2013)

True-seeing grapes

TPBM has nearly finished


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

False..I need to get started lol

Tpbm is craving a juicy burger


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2013)

True


TPBM needs to start dinner soon


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

False..off to Shadys lol

Tpbm needs a shower


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2013)

False----unless.....

TPBM has been lounging all day


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 24, 2013)

False

"working"

tpbm going to the store....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

False

Tpbm needs a good roll in the hay lol


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 24, 2013)

True..... where's my wife?

tpbm has already rolled in the hay today?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

Wouldn't u like to know 

Tpbm needs a back scrub


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Hella true! 


TPBM has high friends in low places.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

True

Tpbm has a paper cut


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 25, 2013)

False  (lol!) 

TPBM wants to order me some dinner!!


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

True..... you owe the pizza guy 30 bucks when he gets there. Don't forget the tip.  

Tpbm has a toe sticking out of their sock.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

False..lol

Tpbm doesn't wear socks in the summer.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 26, 2013)

False, though I do go sockless quite often  

TPBM likes to rise with the sun in the mornings.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2013)

Ha! A big FALSE...

Tpbm doesn't like mushrooms.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 27, 2013)

False

TPBM, needs some satisfaction!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2013)

True

Tpbm doesn't like olives


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 27, 2013)

true

tpbm knows how to cook grits.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2013)

True, always.  

Tpbm is a night owl.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 28, 2013)

False


TPBM is hungover


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 28, 2013)

true   love pancakes...... really anything sweet

tpbm  puts ketchup on their eggs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2013)

False...have you ever tried Worcester sause on eggs?  Try it..lol

Tpbm needs to do laundry.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2013)

True . 

Tpbm needs to get outta bed and do something..(butim lazy lol)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2013)

True

Tpbm has seen a ghost


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 3, 2013)

False :**: 

tpbm likes to go skinny dipping


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2013)

True, who doesn't??  

Tpbm has a pizza in the oven.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2013)

True  most definitely

Tpbm could use another beer.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2013)

False

Tpbm loves the fresh air


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2013)

TRUE 

Tpbm is missing


----------



## pcduck (Jul 5, 2013)

False- I was found

TPBM is tired of all the rain they have received.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2013)

True

Tpbm has been aboard several battleships.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2013)

True 

Tpbm needs to p.


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 6, 2013)

False... about 6 minutes ago would've been true  

Tpbm believes the zombie apocalypse is imminent


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2013)

False

Tpbm believes in big foot


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 6, 2013)

False... I'm 5'10 size 8  

Tpbm likes log cabins


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Jul 7, 2013)

False

Tpbm deliberately misspells their words


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2013)

I hope not. False

The person below me is a class act.


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Jul 8, 2013)

False

Tpbm likes to say his goodbyes, again and again and again


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 8, 2013)

False. 

TPBM likes sugar in their coffee


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 8, 2013)

True, love them! Especially if chocolate is involved!  

TPBM is having a great day!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2013)

False.  . 

Tpbm has berries in the fridge.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2013)

Lolol ferries!!

False, I'm good.

Tpbm is nearly out of paper towels...


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Jul 8, 2013)

False

Tpbm  doesn't socialise well with others


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 8, 2013)

False, I socialize quite fine. 

TPBM had a wonderful lunch today!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2013)

False

Tpbm needs a shower


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 8, 2013)

TRUE! 

TPBM just bit their cheek! Ouch!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2013)

False 

Tpbm is wearing blue


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 8, 2013)

True, navy blue

TPBM likes Pizza almost as much as me!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2013)

True

Tpbm had pizza for lunch lol


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Jul 8, 2013)

False

Tpbm has a "Factitious Disorder"


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 8, 2013)

False 

TPBM is tpbm.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2013)

True

Tpbm throws better with their left hand


----------



## pcduck (Jul 8, 2013)

False- Righty

TPBM is vertically challenged.


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Jul 8, 2013)

True

It would appear that TPBM spells better in German that they do in English


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 8, 2013)

False, I don't even know German. :confused2: 

TPBM used to like spam, but doesn't anymore...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2013)

False, always.  Eww!

Tpbm likes puppies.


----------



## happydaze (Jul 8, 2013)

False clean and sober from alcohol for 9 years now.

tpbm is going to do some cannacooking soon?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 8, 2013)

False - I'm working on my drying cabinet and finishing it tonight!  

TPBM despises any adult that watches "My Little Pony" ... (lol ok maybe not despise)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2013)

True!  Pork chops.

Tpbm has a glass of ice water.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 8, 2013)

False - Iced Tea

TPBM is the person above me


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 9, 2013)

Wrong!

TPBM is taking hits from the :bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2013)

False, it's been several months

Tpbm has seen brighter days


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jul 14, 2013)

True

TPBM is deliberately making a fool of their self at this moment!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2013)

False

Tpbm is missing a loved one


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2013)

That is why I am re visiting.

Tpbm is ....

Empty.

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2013)

Deleted sig this time eh.

I guess you have been told to clean up, not that will ever happen.

Tpbm is fishing.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2013)

true

TPBM is hungry


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2013)

Tpam gave me tree's.

Tpbe needs to buy a new tv.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2013)

false...I have new one

TPBM  needs to tend his/her garden


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2013)

False

Tpbm misses ol Stoney bud


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2013)

False, but I know people who do

Tpbm is enjoying the rain


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2013)

False

Tpbm doesn't like cooking


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2013)

False, some fancy canon dslr I don't know how to use.

Tpbm prefers using their cell phone to take pictures.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2013)

?????  phone takes pics?...i thought they made calls

TPBM  needs to make breakfast


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2013)

False, I slept thru breakfast.   

Tpbm is thinking about lunch.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh wow, really?  True, I guess so.  

Tpbm hopes this thread doesn't get shut down, I started it yrs ago.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2013)

False, incubus

Tpbm doesn't like country music


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

False

Tpbm is listening to Letters From The Sky by Civil Twilight


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

False

Tpbm needs some grub


----------



## happydaze (Jul 17, 2013)

True, I bring nothing to the table.

tpbm is taking a late lunch....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

False, had a few almonds.

Tpbm is working up a sweat.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2013)

false, not now but later tonight :hubba:

tpbm is gettin ready to Pax it up....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

False, I wish.  It's calling me.. 

Tpbm could use a hug.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2013)

True, everyone probably needs a hug. Deserves one, no, needs one....sure.

tpbm is upset....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

True lol

Tpbm has seen better days


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

False

tpbm needs to get out and do something to get their minds off things....

p.s. No, Smokinmom, I havn't gotten a Pax yet. I am aiming to purchase one very soon.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2013)

True!

Tpbm needs their morning caffeine to get going.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

True just taking my first sips

tpbm is feeling better today...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2013)

Don't know yet, still in bed.  Ask me after my diet d.p. lol.

Tpbm needs to get moving..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

Love Dr Pepper, not the diet but Dp I love!

true, gotta a stack of bills to send out....

tpbm feels a bit queasy....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2013)

True

Tpbm hasn't showered yet


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

False, don't think my coworkers would appreciate that...lol... 

tpbm needs to eat something....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2013)

False, no appetite

Tpbm is too skinny


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

False

tpbm needs to :smoke1: and eat something!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2013)

True 

Tpbm needs to run some errands 1st.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

True

tpbm rents from Redbox...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2013)

Absolutely!  The best thing evah!

Tpbm can't find their other flip flop..


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 20, 2013)

False.... I was missing one until I discovered my puppy made it his chew toy :angrywife: 

Tpbm has a crazy cat


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2013)

False, just dig and Guinnea pigs

Tpbm is quite disappointed


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2013)

False, a bottle of corona

Tpbm just thought about beer


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2013)

False, don't like coffee

Tpbm needs a haircut


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 22, 2013)

True, my shaved head is heavily shadowed now. lookin like a hippie...lol...


tpbm likes coffee from a stand better then a franchise....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2013)

False, don't like it either way

Tpbm snores.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2013)

lol.

False, I'd cry if I couldn't take bubble baths anymore . 

Tpbm hasn't eaten today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2013)

False, don't even know what that is..lol

Tpbm likes vanilla candles.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 22, 2013)

True, they're delicious....

tpbm is buzzed on sativa:stoned:....?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2013)

False

Tpbm will get their buzz on in an hr.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 22, 2013)

False

tpbm is going to kick arse  .....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 22, 2013)

True, nutin like a square fight, mono e mono

tpbm has broke their nose before....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2013)

True.  

Tpbm has freckles.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2013)

False

Tpbm is creeped out by clowns.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2013)

False.  I'm in a mood today so if anyone tried I'd probably rip their head off..

Tpbm likes peanut butter cookies.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2013)

True

TPBM is liking these cooler temps outdoors


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2013)

True tho its heating up again

Tpbm likes soda in a cup over ice


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 24, 2013)

True if it is fountain soda.
tpbm has jumped from a bridge.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2013)

False but I have been zip lining.

Tpbm needs some grub.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 24, 2013)

true..... lunch in 2 mins

tpbm can clean a hog


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2013)

False..but I like to eat ham.   

Tpbm has a sore toe.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2013)

false

TPBM is high


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 24, 2013)

true..... most all the time

tpbm has set themself on fire (not on purpose)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2013)

Ack, false

Tpbm has a happy belly.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2013)

False, collection is on Fridays.

Tpbm has a headache.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 25, 2013)

False, got bout four more jars till I have to harvest again:hubba:

tpbm has stopped their home grow?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 25, 2013)

lofl TRUE! 

tpbm is experiencing nostalgia of things that once were but are no longer....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2013)

True.  I miss all the gang from hgb.  They didn't put up with any nonsense and everyone was chill and mature.

Tpbm doesn't like avocados..


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2013)

False

TPBM is eating pizza


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2013)

False- pulled pork. 

Tpbm has green eyes.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 28, 2013)

False.... blue

Tpbm is on vacation


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 29, 2013)

true

tpbm saw sm and probably rb is no longer banned


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

False- new day here bright and sunny


TPBM hopes the bad weather stays away


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

True

Tpbm isn't ready to get up yet.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 29, 2013)

false
tpbm is a night owl


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

False-Jeepster

TPBM is happy happy


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 29, 2013)

true

tpbm is getting ready to plant some seeds.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

False, I wish

Tpbm is jamming out to the radio.  (Nirvana just came on, lol)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

False

tpbm loves one neighbor but not the other one....


----------



## missabentley (Jul 29, 2013)

True. We share a veggie garden On one side. The people on other side are too nosey for my liking. 

Tpbm would move to a different state if they could


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh boy, SO true!

Tpbm feels a headache coming on.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

False :bong:

tpbm needs a lil bit o' acetaminophen for their achey head....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

No more headache . Ibuprofin and a lil satori did me good.  

Tpbm has a nice buzz.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

True but dwindling slowly (hour 2 from toke)

tpbm can't wait for 430p.m..... 

lol..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

False , kids will b home lol.

Tpbm is vaping as we speak.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

True out in the Aether....


tpbm is making cannabutter tonight...:hubba:


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 29, 2013)

false

tpbm catches snakes


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

No way, Jose!

Tpbm like Chevys more then ford.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

True. 

tpbm loves cj5's over any other jeep model....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2013)

False

Tpbm had a broken nose once


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2013)

False

TPBM is thinking what they should have for dinner


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2013)

True

Tpbm needs to get to krogers to remedy that


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 30, 2013)

false

tpbm is gonna bbq and watch the dodgers whooop up on the yankees tonight


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2013)

False

TPBM Is going to be needing aloe for their sunburned back


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2013)

False..... sounds like your the one who did that multi........ gotta keep those hands up or else.

tpbm can roll one in under 60 seconds


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2013)

False, I suck at rolling..

Tpbm has a scar on their thumb.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2013)

False


TPBM needs to do dishes


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 30, 2013)

true 

tpbm needs some lunch


----------



## pcduck (Jul 30, 2013)

False-bit ahead of ya here...dinner time already



TPBM is laughing at THG story


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

True

tpbm grows for personal only....


----------



## missabentley (Jul 30, 2013)

False. I share with friends

Tpbm is bummed summer will be over shortly


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

False...it's hot

tpbm likes blizzards


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

True my Subaru plows through a foot of snow better then a snowmobile

TPBM has owned an AWD b4....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't think soo..???

Tpbm smells some good scents.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

yes, nurse larry

tpbm wishes it wasn't so hot.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2013)

True

Tpbm has an itch on their leg


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2013)

False.  

Tpbm is not much of an early bird.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2013)

False

Tpbm doesn't need to do dishes anymore


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2013)

False- Be hooking up my new CA's

TPBM is enjoy the tranquility of the morning


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2013)

False, I always miss mornings and wake up early afternoons.  

Tpbm has something cooking in the kitchen.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2013)

:yay: Smokinmom's here. was wonderin what u were up to...

tpbm will being medicating shortly :stoned: ....


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2013)

True

Tpbm would rather be elsewhere


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 7, 2013)

True, preferably somewhere I can :smoke1:

tpbm is a great mom of three


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2013)

True!  I actually have 8 but who's counting?  
Tpbm doesn't like raw oysters.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 10, 2013)

True

TPBM is rolling a doobie


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 10, 2013)

false..... but i am as soon as I make this post

tpbm can roll one handed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2013)

False, I can't roll, period.  

Tpbm prefers other methods.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2013)

True!  

Tpbm needs to shake a leg.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 21, 2013)

true..... lets dance

Tpbm can roller skate


----------



## pcduck (Aug 22, 2013)

True

TPBM is bubbling


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2013)

False, still in bed..

Tpbm is a good sleeper.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Aug 29, 2013)

true the tpbm once grew a 12 foot auto flower plant.....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2013)

False

tpbm has Jack (or hybrid)  in their stable....


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2013)

False

Tpbm doesn't drink coffee


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 8, 2013)

True.

TPBM loves dogs.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2013)

True

TPBM don't want to open their pm


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2013)

False

TPBM is watching NBC


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2013)

False Mountain Men


TPBM has just rolled one up


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2013)

False, I wish

Tpbm is watching nbc


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 8, 2013)

True.  Sunday Night Football.

TPBM likes Coors Light.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2013)

False

TPBM is bonging it up (BIU)


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 8, 2013)

False.  I wish.

TPBM smokes MJ daily.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 8, 2013)

true..... doesn't everyone?
tpbm has a wild hair.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2013)

False lol...I'm a red head so I've got more then one.  

Tpbm could use a refill.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2013)

true need to hit the shower

TPBM needs to a back rub


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2013)

True, always

Tpbm needs a shower, lol


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 8, 2013)

false...... it is not saturday....lol

tpbm is scared of the dark.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2013)

False, love it dark.

Tpbm doesn't like super loud thunder.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 9, 2013)

False, I love thunder.

TPBM likes Law & Order SVU.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2013)

false cant stand cop shows

TPMB is lost


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 9, 2013)

False, I'm right here.

TPBM had a hermie in their last grow.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2013)

False

Tpbm has a hang nail


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2013)

False Keep them cut close

TPBM is painting their nails


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2013)

What color ozz??  Lmao.

False.
tpbm could use a trim.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2013)

True Black by the way

TPBM has mismatched socks on


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2013)

False.  Barefoot.

Tpbm needs to go p.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2013)

False

TPBM got rudely woken up this morning


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2013)

False abnormal Monday as usual

TAPBM has a apt with a doc today


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2013)

False, exterminator

Tpbm is worried about their pet guinea pigs.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2013)

false

TPBM has a joint going


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 9, 2013)

False don't own a guinea pig... i hear their a cool pet.

tpbm sleeps with a shotgun.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2013)

False, I sleep with snakes. Lol

Tpbm needs more caffeine..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2013)

false eyeballs floating in coffee now

TPBM is reading up on the past


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2013)

False, present.

Tpbm is wondering


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2013)

false 2:stoned:

TPBM is hungry and they just got done with breakfast


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 9, 2013)

false...... i am hungry though

Tpbm has their holloween costum pick out.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2013)

false that's the one day of the yr that the Bishop, Rabbi and Pope stop in to make sure I behave.

TPBM needs to get around to it


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 9, 2013)

True, need to flip the next 4 now that I got the cuts out of the way...

tpbm is flipping to bloom today (or maybe tomorrow if they get too tired)...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2013)

False it's a transplant day

TPBM is mixing nutes now


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 9, 2013)

False, I'm an organic grower.

TPBM hates to balance PH.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 10, 2013)

True but do it anyways(kinda have to with FF)....lol...

tpbm needs to clean under their fingernails....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2013)

False

Tpbm stomach just growled


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 10, 2013)

false.... full of pork fried rice

Tpbm has dirt between their toes.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 10, 2013)

False. Just got out the shower.

Tpbm is going to mail me $1000.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2013)

Only if u mail it to me 1st, I'm broke..lol.

Tpbm needs to start their chores but would rather go back to bed.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 11, 2013)

TRUE TRUE TRUE

Tpbm said, "screw it, no chores, gonna toke."


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes, while I'm on a little break..ha..

Tpbm doesn't like loose socks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2013)

True

IPBM   needs a Nap


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2013)

False

Tpbm needs to get back to work.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 12, 2013)

false...... not til 9:00am

Tpbm has a sweet tooth.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2013)

So true!

Tpbm loves blueberry pancakes.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

False

TPBM is planing on watching channel 212 of DirectTV tonight at 8:20


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 12, 2013)

False unless there is a good reason to...... do enlighten me.

Tpbm can twerk!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2013)

True, but it's not pretty, lol.

Tpbm will be watching tv, whatever channel the games on.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

True

TPBM is having a Get High and enjoy life day


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> True, but it's not pretty, lol.
> 
> Tpbm will be watching tv, whatever channel the games on.



really?!? :hubba:

True, it is indeed a get high and enjoy life day 

tpbm has cuttings done, and ladies blooming atm...


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 12, 2013)

true and true

Tpbm doesn't believe SM can twerk.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2013)

True    lol.

Tpbm has 2 left feet.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 12, 2013)

False. I disco down cause I got boogie fever.

Tpbm  needs a pedicure.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2013)

True

tpbm will be going to get a pedicure...?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

False I walk around barefoot aint no prettying up my toes

TPBM is thinking about friends in Colorado


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

False

TPBM is working of vehicle door handles


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

false watching it rain

TPBM needs a new pair of scissors


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

False

TPBM is getting sunshine now


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

false still sprinkling 

TPBM is ready for a steak dinner


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2013)

True 


tpbm will be preparing dinner tonight....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

True home alone

TPBM had a great day


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

True

TPBM wishes the jet-skier that is sitting out front would leave so that their dog would quit barking


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2013)

False...lol...that sucks, Duck.

tpbm is enjoying the heat with a fresh packed :bong2: and nice cool beverage...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

Put up a "Sewage Discharge Point" sign

TPBM is burning one to stay calm


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2013)

false, not atm but in T-97 minutes and counting....

tpbm is feeling better now....


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 12, 2013)

True.  It's Miller time.

TPBM cooks with canna butter.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2013)

True

tpbm likes using kief for bowl toppers....


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

TPBM has a Volcano Vaporizer.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 12, 2013)

False.

TPBM has a Volcano Vaporizer.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

False-DaBuddha

TPBM is watching a storm arriving.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 12, 2013)

True.  And it's interfering with my internet connection.

TPBM remembers the first time they got high.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

False

TPBM is getting high for the first time today


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

false

TPBM is so high they can see the dark side of the moon


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

True if I back up I was watching the sun come up on Pluto


TPBM needs a new grow room


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 12, 2013)

False.  Just set up a new one.

TPBM likes Breaking Bad.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

false watched like twice


TPBM is wishing the wind would quit blowing


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

False calm after the storm

TPBM as 2 rolled


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

False....got the Eagle Eye 2 shower head going:bong1:

TPBM is about ready to call it a night


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

False go to sleep now and be back up at 2 wide awake

TPBM aint watching sports now


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

False...just want to be horizontal to watch

TPBM  is trying to stay up till 10 to check the tents


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 12, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> False...just want to be horizontal to watch
> 
> TPBM  is trying to stay up till 10 to check the tents



False. Just checked the veg tent; it's OK.

TPBM was drug-tested in the past 3 months.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

False...never been

TPBM just lit one up


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 12, 2013)

False...anticipating a drug test soon (pre-employment) and gotta remain clean.

TPBM feels guilty about a recent family quarrel.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2013)

false
tpbm loves football


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2013)

TRUE!!!

Tpbm has good cheer.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

true

TPBM was going to go to bed, but then they got high


----------



## Melvan (Sep 13, 2013)

True (But we got high and went to bed on purpose, hehehe)

TPBM is getting ready to watch Project Runway


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

False.

TPBM needs to go the the chiropractor.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

True could use a couple hrs on the massage table

TPBM is frying bacon n eggs


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2013)

False

TPBM is enjoying the cooler temps


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

True

Tpbm could really use some rain


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

False.  Got a ton here last nite.

TPBM is feeling chirpy today!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

False, I'm dragging.  

Tpbm is a dreamer.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

True.

Tpbm has a big dinner planned tonight.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

False big plans yes but not dinner

TPBM is going out with a new out fit on


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

False.

Tpbm needs a new carbon filter.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 13, 2013)

False

TPBM is very unhappy with who got eliminated from Project Runway


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

False.  Never watched it.

Tpbm is a good cloner.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

True

TPBM is setting on the hands waiting on tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

False...ohhhhh ozzys got a date!

Tpbm is really unlucky with hair stylists.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 13, 2013)

False, kinda hard to eff up a high and tight....

tpbm is tired of their co workers incessant bitching and moaning...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

False thats why I work alone

TPBM is a walking bad hair day


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

False. 

Tpbm has a date tonight.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

True even washed my feet


TPBM is going to take a nap


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

False, already did.

Tpbm doesn't have socks on.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

False.  I'm cold.

Tpbm is helping kids with homework this weekend.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 13, 2013)

False

tpbm will be having friends over Saturday...


----------



## Melvan (Sep 13, 2013)

True

tpbm forwards stupid chain letters on Facebook


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

False, not on Facebook

Tpbm has a dog that's not too bright


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

False.  Just got rid of one.

Tpbm is drinking beer.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

True

Tpbm needs another one..lmfao


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

True.  Just cracked one open.

Tpbm ate a THC brownie today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

I wish

Tpbm has a lot on their mind


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

True.  Son moved out to take a new job today, just made a hard decision to get rid of an aggressive pit bull, and am thinking about taking a new job myself.

Tpbm has plants with spider mites.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

False

Tpbm doesn't like icecream


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2013)

False nothing going to have them

TPBM is smelling good


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

True.

Tpbm thinks Ozzy will have a GOOD date tonight...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

True

Tpbm thinks ozz will get lucky, lol.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

True.

Tpbm painted their toes today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

False

Tpbm is outside


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

False.

Tpbm likes Mexican food.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

False.  I love it, lol.

Tpbm is wondering..


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

True...wondering about a lot of things...

Tpbm read "Where the Red Fern Grows"


----------



## Melvan (Sep 13, 2013)

True

TPBM seems to be working a little crush.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

False.  A big one. LOL.

Tpbm has had some wine tonight.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 13, 2013)

False. Non-drinker (not for any reason, alcohol just tastes gross.)

TPBM thinks peanut butter is disgusting


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

False.  I love it, which is why I don't keep it in the house; munchies at night would have me weighing 400 lbs in no time...

Tpbm hates doing laundry.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 13, 2013)

false---i just got my dryer fixed and absolutely love clean clothes

tpbm is getting dolled up for a night on the town


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

False.  Doing well at home alone.

Tpbm is anticipating a college football game tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

False, but giddy about Sunday 

Tpbm has never been to jail (knock wood!)


----------



## Melvan (Sep 13, 2013)

False (But, in my defense, the guy had it coming, and the judge agreed)

Tpbm is wondering how Ozzy's date is going.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2013)

True, hope he's behaving 

Tpbm could use another drink


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2013)

True It went great 3 hrs later we're getting on the couch and never did get a steak


TPBM is having a glass of wine get ready for round 2:woohoo:


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 14, 2013)

False.

Tpbm is a bit slow and groggy this morning.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2013)

False

TPBM is doing a wake-n-bake with Psycho Crack


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 14, 2013)

False.  But I wish.

Tpbm can smell bacon frying.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2013)

False, I wish lol.

Tpbm wishes someone was making them breakfast.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2013)

False that was hrs ago

TPBM is ready for a long walk


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 14, 2013)

true

tpbm is hungry


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 14, 2013)

False.  Just got done with a spin cycle class at the gym.

Tpbm went swimming this week.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2013)

False, all the pools around here closed.  

Tpbm prefers mustard over mayo.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2013)

false- toss up

TPBM is eating a pepper turkey sandwich


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2013)

False, frosted mini wheats

Tpbm needs to get busy


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2013)

False-Been busy with one nut and bolt for 3 hours

TPBM Is taking a break from working on their Jeep


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 14, 2013)

False.  Taking a break from working on my grow room.

Tpbm is eating Mexican tonight.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 14, 2013)

False-not sure

TPBM has a full jar of roaches and don't know what to do with them all


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 14, 2013)

False.  I smoke a pipe and vape.

Tpbm loves to cook.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 22, 2013)

False.

Tpbm had to work yesterday.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 22, 2013)

true work on doing nothing that is

TPBM has a big diner to go to today


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 22, 2013)

False.  Spaghetti dinner planned while watching football alone.

Tpbm hates flying.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Sep 23, 2013)

_False_: I love to fly 
*tpbm* is having trouble sleeping


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 23, 2013)

True same story different day

TPBM is having a nightcap


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 23, 2013)

False.  Already had one.

Tpbm has a real busy day tomorrow.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 23, 2013)

False Thur will be tho

TPBM is going to go get a dozen doughnuts


----------



## Melvan (Sep 23, 2013)

False Hate donuts.

TPBM wants a kitten


----------



## Gone2pot! (Sep 23, 2013)

_False_, litter boxes stink!!!
*tpbm* can't decide what to crack next


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 23, 2013)

True most the time a buddy sends the next to be droopped


TPBM filled their sweet tooth today


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 23, 2013)

true

tpbm is harvesting


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 23, 2013)

TRUE!!!

Tpbm has some seeds soaking right now.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 23, 2013)

False never soak seeds

TPBM has $100 bill in their wallet


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 23, 2013)

False.  A couple 20's.

Tpbm likes avacado-tomato sandwiches.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2013)

False.  Never tried an avocado and don't ever plan to.  

Tpbm was born in the 60s.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 24, 2013)

True t- 97 mins and counting


tpbm is :stoned:


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 24, 2013)

False.  

Tpbm is having to watch their blood pressure and cholesterol.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 25, 2013)

True dat.....

tpbm has taken prednisone before....


----------



## Melvan (Sep 25, 2013)

False

TPBM is making a big pot of spaghetti for dinner


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 25, 2013)

True.

Tpbm wishes they were eating chips and salsa.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 25, 2013)

False eating cathead biscuits and squirrel gravy with fried apples.


TPBM is rolling scissor hash balls


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 25, 2013)

False.

Tpbm misses a dear departed dog.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 28, 2013)

True.  Cassie the Yorkie and Bailey the MinniePen.

Tpbm is drinking wine tonight.


----------



## ishnish (Sep 28, 2013)

False.

TPBM is about to get another beer.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 28, 2013)

True Pilsner Urquell

TPMB needs someone to bring them papers


----------



## Irish (Sep 29, 2013)

false, I got an empty beer can and a deepwell socket on backup... 

...
tpbm dropped last doobie in beer...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2013)

:rant: true but Brother showed up with a pack

TPBM can play chess while drunk and :stoned: not good but still play


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 29, 2013)

True.

Tpbm has a hangover.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2013)

False never been asleep

TPBM watched the Sun set and rise yesterday


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 29, 2013)

False.

Tpbm is off tomorrow.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2013)

False redoing a tile shower stall

TPBM needs a nap


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2013)

False-The TV put me to sleep already

TPBM is ready for harvest.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 29, 2013)

False. Just went to flowering.

Tpbm had too much cake today.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 29, 2013)

False 

TPBM is eating Fresh apple pie


----------



## Irish (Sep 30, 2013)

was that her name? haha... 

tpbm has plant issues...


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 30, 2013)

False.

Tpbm misses SmokinMom posting in this thread.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 30, 2013)

TRUE where my stalker redhead at?

TPBM has baked pears in the oven


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 30, 2013)

False.  Never.  Although I have 2 pear trees that produce heavily.

Tpbm likes Australian wines.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2013)

False, no wines.

Tpbm prefers beer over wine.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 1, 2013)

False.  I like both, but prefer wine.

Tpbm prefers BBQ pork over T-bone steak.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 4, 2013)

False.  T-bone steak all the way.

Tpbm thinks Auburn1985 is HORRIBLE for answering his own posts in this thread...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2013)

False, it's perfectly fine.  

Tpbm thinks teenagers are annoying.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2013)

True!  Especially mine and even more so, when he forgets his deodorant. 

Tpbm is getting sleepy.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Oct 6, 2013)

False. Who sleeps?
TPBM has a headache


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 6, 2013)

False...... I almost never get a headache

Tpbm has a pet snake.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 6, 2013)

False

TPBM just hurt their shoulder


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 6, 2013)

False...my neck.

Tpbm is a bit tippy on alcohol tonight.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 6, 2013)

false just opened a bottle


TPBM is higher than taxes


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 6, 2013)

True.  Off of cheap wine.

Tpbm is about to eat a great meal.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2013)

False, it's 11:45 pm almost.

Tpbm needs to pay some medical bills.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 8, 2013)

False.  All paid up.

Tpbm likes to ride 4-wheelers.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 10, 2013)

No.  Used to, till my neck get sensitive to all the bumpy terrain.

Tpbm is going to a dress-up Halloween party.


----------



## Melvan (Oct 11, 2013)

Sure am! Athens Halloween street party here I come.

TPBM is still trying to figure out what costume to wear for their Halloween dress-up party.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 11, 2013)

false full blown Klingon costume with ALL the bells and whistles
you would be very surprised how many people want to buy a Klingon a drink  Ka' Pla 
TPBM really really needs a vacation like right now!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2013)

True!

Tpbm is feeling lazy


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 11, 2013)

True.

Tpbm loves horror movies.


----------



## ishnish (Oct 12, 2013)

False.  

TPBM will be baking cookies this weekend.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 12, 2013)

False.

Tpbm is watching college football tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

False, tonight's the nfl

Tpbm needs to get to the grocery store


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

False, did all the shopping this past weekend.

Tpbm has a pizza night every week.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

At least 1 lol

Tpbm likes fried chicken


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

True.  True.  True.

Tpbm has kids still at home.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

False Don't have any that claim me


TPBM is in a get crazy mood


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

True.  For some reason.  Maybe male menopause at 50?

Tpbm has a hot date this coming weekend.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

True  mm @ 50 good I got a few yrs

TPBM having pizza


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

False...pizza nite is Wednesday nite...having turkey spaghetti and brussel sprouts tonight...

Tpbm wears sweat pants most of the time at home...


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 14, 2013)

True doesn't every one??

TPBM would rather listen to music than ever turn on a tv set


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

False.  I love TV.

Tpbm hates rainy days and Mondays.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

False, sooooo not true.  

Tpbm watches reality shows.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

False.  I hate reality shows.

Tpbm hates the Kardashians.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

True

Tpbm is barefoot


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

False.  I'm in socks always at home.  I get cold easy.

Tpbm loves chips & salsa.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

True!

Tpbm has a hole in their sock.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

True.

Tpbm has painted toenails.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

True, how'd u know lol.

Tpbm thinks bleu cheese is nasty.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cause I can tell.

True.  I like ranch.

Tpbm helped kids do homework tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

False, they're off today and tomorrow.

Tpbm needs gas in their automobile.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

False, I filled up yesterday.

Tpbm likes wearing pink.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

False

Tpbm judges books by their cover


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

False aint been in a book store in yrs


TPBM is eating ice cream


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2013)

False.  Don't care much for ice cream.

Tpbm ate a few grapes today.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2013)

True Had fruit cocktail and cottage cheese mixed

TPBM needs a back rub


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2013)

True, always.  

(Cottage cheese, now really?  You just lost your man card.  )

Tpbm can't find the remote.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 15, 2013)

False.

Tpbm is walking asleep this morning.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Oct 22, 2013)

False, I'm not even sure what you mean, LOL, but I've been wide awake for many hours. 
*TPBM* is going to "do" lunch with someone today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes!  At my sons Elementery school.  It's pj day.  Wonder if I should have worn mine, lol.

Tpbm can use chop sticks.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 22, 2013)

False.  Never got the hang of it.

Tpbm likes joints over vaping.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2013)

False, hugely false...lol.

Tpbm has a lower back ache.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 22, 2013)

True.  Chiropractor gave it to me last week.

Tpbm and family are having take out food tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2013)

False, I cooked.

Tpbm needs to clean up the kitchen.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 22, 2013)

False, it's clean.

Tpbm needs to buy new winter clothes.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2013)

False just bought new carharts last yr they aint even broken in yet

TPBM is in need of a new pair of boots


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 22, 2013)

False.  I wear sneakers everywhere.

Tpbm loves Halloween (the holiday).


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 24, 2013)

True only time I can run around dressed up like a pimp lol :holysheep:

TPBM is soooooo tired wants to go back to bed ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz.........


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 24, 2013)

true LOL its super cold this morning, i would love to skip work and curl back up in my warm bed lol...

TPBM is dressed in pink


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 24, 2013)

False, but it was "Wear Pink To Work" day at my company...

Tpbm is eating pizza tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2013)

False, homemade chili, no beans

Tpbm has a hole in their sock


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2013)

False aint cold enough for socks

TPBM can't drink tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2013)

False..just finished a cold one, undecided if I'll get a refill

Tpbm is expecting rain


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2013)

False 

TPBM is dreading in the morning


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2013)

True

Tpbm enjoys their naps


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2013)

True 

TPBM wants a piece of trippleberry pie


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 29, 2013)

true

tpbm is foraging for a full meal


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2013)

false center cut chops, fried cabbage and potatoes with trippleberry pie 

TPBM is drooling


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 29, 2013)

TRUE

tpbm is hungry


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2013)

True supper smelling good


TPBM had their appetizer fire up


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 29, 2013)

true

tpbm lost track of time


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2013)

True what time is it again??  

Tpbm has a major sweet tooth.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2013)

True

TPBM needs their hair cut


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2013)

False
tpbm could use a shave


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 30, 2013)

false

tpbm needs a bikini wax


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol false 

Tpbm needs to pay bills


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 30, 2013)

true

tpbm needs to wax his back


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2013)

Um no, ewww

Tpbm needs a nail file


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 30, 2013)

false

tpbm is not watching nba opening night on tnt


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2013)

True 

TPBM is tired of obamacare talks


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2013)

So true

Tpbm needs to take the dog outside


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2013)

False, he's already out there

Tpbm needs to shake a leg


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 4, 2013)

u talkin to yourself sm....gotta shake 2....tpbm is doing bong hits of some satori while sipping on some fresh brewed java


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2013)

False, relaxing in the tub.  Lol.

Tpbm has clean sheets.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2014)

False, not a man

Tpbm is feeling lazy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2014)

False...lololololol 

Tpbm wishes more folks followed this thread..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2014)

False

you two keep playing games

multi:hitchair:...:rofl:...I heard ya got ya azz kicked in the ring???...


PBM   is a screw up...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2014)

Thats what the Judge said before he sent me to prison the last time....30 yrs ago.


TPBM is worried about someone below him being too short.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2014)

Dong


TPBM just came from Marijuana-Culture


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2014)

False 

TPBM is just firing up a joint


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2014)

Who tha Hell is Tyson Furry??? I watch MMA and UFC.


TPBM is gonna be Multi again


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2014)

multifarious said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Tpbm turns to vandalism and criminal damage rather than face his employer eye to eye



What is this all about???? Yur loosing me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2014)

I seen the links,,still dont know the guy. And I dont know who your talking about  that i need facts on. Why you gotta be a smart *** to me,,I havent done or said anything to you for the Brain Box bullshit remark. You need to drop the internet balls Bro,,not cool.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 19, 2014)

:rofl:


What a tool....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 19, 2014)

like a shovel...not a Hammer..like myself


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2014)

LOL,,,My Avatar is purdier then his. 
Better get all this outta your system while ya can,,cause this forum wont be here much longer for your crap talking MUTIpurpose.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 19, 2014)

the person Above Me is :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2014)

TPBM is gonna be Butt hurt. LOL


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 19, 2014)

False

tpbm eats cheetoes naked watching tv


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 19, 2014)

True...wait!!!







Tpbm bongs naked


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2014)

True and I also have Yellow Pecker Disease from Cheetoes and Scratchen

TPBM is throwing away his Cheetoes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 20, 2014)

:rofl:

I bong naked...no cheeto scratching tho

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2014)

Couldnt help it 4U. It reminded me of a joke about a guy who went to the doc and told him his pecker was turning yellow. The Doc ask him what he had been doing before this happened,,and he said,well mostly I eat Cheetoes and watch alott Bay Watch. 

Thats how old that joke is.LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 29, 2014)

False

Tpbm prefers nacho cheese dorritos


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 30, 2014)

False. Sweet & Spicy or Cool Ranch. :heart: you SM! 

Tpbm has a leg asleep


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2014)

Nope,,Open Heart Surgery cured that


TPBM is highhhhhh.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2014)

False, sick

Tpbm needs to go floss

(Back atcha, drift )


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2014)

False...5'6"  and one Bad Mfker 

pbm

wants some food


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2014)

Nope,,not hungry

TPBM,,,,is bored


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2014)

yuuup...waiting to play

pbm  is older 2day


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2014)

Yep


TPBM don't give a crap


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2014)

true true


pbm   needs Love


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2014)

What the heck.  Glad to see another one of my threads trashed.   

Tpbm likes Mac n cheese


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2014)

False 

I can't believe how in  fu cking mature two guys I thought were good ppl have became

TpPT is ready to call it quits too


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2014)

I quit long time ago


TPBM is drinking Coffee and smoking a bowl.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2014)

pbm   wants some too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2014)

I aint a quitter


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2014)

Ballz Out til the end


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2014)

:yeahthat:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_3TlrZLpQ0


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 12, 2014)

tpbm is wondering when the jamican bob sleds will be running


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2014)

True, has it happened yet?

Tpbm needs to do laundry.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2014)

True 

TPBM has their PM box full


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2014)

False

Tpbm can't find the lighter


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

False

TPBM is Cold


----------



## cubby (Feb 13, 2014)

False.I'm indoors.


TPBM is eating Cheetos


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

False pears and cottage cheese

TPBM just shoveled snow


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

False, it was beautiful here today

Tpbm easily gets lost


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

false 

tpbm is still puking thinking about pears and cottage cheese


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

False they were good 

TPBM has lotsa fresh snow on the ground


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

False.  That big storm was supposed to hit us on Tuesday morning but didn't.  They say 60s today.  

Tpbm doesn't like cottege cheese either.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

False

TPBM is ready for monday to get here


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

True!!!!!!!!  

Tpbm is running on empty.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

True Time to go recharge the battery

TPBM is in need of a hot tub soak and massage


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Always

Tpbm needs to do dishes


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

False did them after supper

TPBM likes fruit in their oatmeal


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

False, unless it's the fake kind with the dehydrated peaches and cream.  Does that count as fruit?  

Tpbm thinks puppy's are cute.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

True...

pbm...wants go back to bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

False, unusual for me

Tpbm hates the post office


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

true true true

tpbm is making bubble hash


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 13, 2014)

False

tpbm has smoke grandoggy purps....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

False.  Cheese, anyone?

Tpbm is having beautiful spring-like weather.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

true

tpbm will be firing up the bb-q for dinner tonight


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

The indoor George Forman, does it count?  

Tpbm needs a drama free zone.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

YES YES YES Dont exist online

TPBM is lost in the dark


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

True.  

Tpbm likes trail mix.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

false

tpbm loves some larry og bubble hash


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

I had some bubble a few hours ago.  

Tpbm likes sloppy joes.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

False..no soggy bread


pbm  is hungry for ice cream


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2014)

You bet,,anytime.

TPBM also wants ice cream


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

false

tpbm is firing up the bbQ


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

False, but I'd love a rib eye, medium rare please.

Tpbm is watching the Olympics.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

False

pbm need a Bath...lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

true

tpbm aint takin no stinking bath


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

nope if you had my water you wouldnt either

TPBM is catching another cold


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

false

tpbm is super high


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

False dang it

Tpbm likes cornbread with butter and strawberry jam


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

mmmmm

tpbm needs a shock top


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

I do need another, yes

Tpbm just noticed it was a full moon :-0


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

:rofl:...you showing the moon Mom?..lol...

pbm  wants my Dinner...T-bone steak


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

true i did and dun got an extra shock top too

tpbm is pretty sick to see all the crap going on up in here


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

True 


pbm  now wants a beer


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

True

Tpbm loves beer


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

true true true cheers sm

tpbm is cooking yard bird


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

whats a yard bird?


this Person typing  is drinking Budlight limes


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

False - St Arnold's Lawnmower.  Brewed in Houston, Texas.

Tpbm just cracked open a cold one.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 14, 2014)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> whats a yard bird?
> 
> 
> this Person typing  is drinking Budlight limes




yard bird is chicken man


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 14, 2014)

false 


tpbm is drinking coffee


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2014)

False, diet dr pepper girl

Tpbm can wear shorts and flip flops today


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2014)

False

Tpbm has a jagged fingernail


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 27, 2014)

false..... don't bite nails
tpbm use rolling papers for sticky notes.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2014)

Lolol false

Tpbm has a cloudy day


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 27, 2014)

True 

tpbm is havin a beersky....


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 27, 2014)

false...... :bong:

the person below me pays to have their toe nails trimmed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2014)

Eww false

Tpbm needs a pedicure


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 28, 2014)

True


tpbm goes out for pedicures...


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2014)

False - only been once a few yrs ago

Tpbm likes Thai food


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 28, 2014)

true...... some of it anyway

tpbm has candy within reach now.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 28, 2014)

False

tpbm likes chicken tikka masala....


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2014)

Dunno if I do or not

Tpbm is feeling melancholy


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 28, 2014)

false....... feeling stoned as hell

tpbm can do a cart wheel


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2014)

Maybe, it's been a while.

Tpbm could use a back rub.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 28, 2014)

true....... always can uae a back rub

tpbm can ride a unicycle


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2014)

False

Tpbm wears socks that don't match


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 28, 2014)

false....... wife wouldn't allow it.

tpbm has plants to water


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2014)

True

Tpbm is missing a loved one


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 29, 2014)

yes my little bud Gibson......got ran over last week....tpbm is packing up the bong and enjoying saturday morning....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 31, 2014)

tpbm plays the bass


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 31, 2014)

False..... 

tpbm sleeps with their dog


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 31, 2014)

True, but it's mostly they jump on the bed after we go to sleep....lol...


tpbm finds cats irritating...


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 31, 2014)

false...... don't like them in the house though

tpbm has a bird feeder in the yard


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 31, 2014)

True

Tpbm needs to do dishes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 1, 2014)

True

tpbm has live-ins to do that...lol....


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2014)

True. If I can bribe them..lol

Tpbm is thinking about turning their AC on


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 1, 2014)

False


tpbm is drinking a cold one...


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 2, 2014)

false..... way to early

tpbm can milk a goat


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 3, 2014)

True but wouldn't want to...

tpbm prefers breakfast for dinner....


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2014)

Sometimes.  Had bacon and pancakes last night.

Tpbm is under storm warnings.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 7, 2014)

False. In the low 70's today :clap:

tpbm fell asleep listening to the rain last night...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 7, 2014)

True

Tpbm has muddy shoes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 7, 2014)

False.

tpbm is gettin ready for lunch....


----------



## hemphopper (Apr 8, 2014)

False  actually dinner time
tpbm  cannot wait until nice warm weather


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 8, 2014)

True kind of went back into the mid 50's lull again 

tpbm hasn't smoked a Sativa today...


----------



## hemphopper (Apr 9, 2014)

True....drug test
tpbm are tired of these current laws


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 9, 2014)

True oh so true

Tpbm's battery is about to die


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 10, 2014)

True, don't pay much attention to my phone unless the wife has a honey-do for me....

tpbm backs the Texas chapter of NORML?


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 21, 2014)

True

Tpbm is deaf after a heavy metal concert


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 21, 2014)

False

ears ringing, yes....deaf...not quite. I play the electric bass so kinda partially deaf in one ear anyways 

tpbm plays an instrument (or has the abilit to)...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 21, 2014)

False, no musical talent at all.  

Tpbm still can't hear worth crap.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 21, 2014)

lol....

false....


tpbm prefers acid rock (Steve miller and whatnot) to metal music....?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2014)

Hard one, depends on my mood..

Tpbm needs to trim their nails.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2014)

True, gots dirt under'em...

tpbm needs a pedicure...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2014)

True.  Are you going to buy me one??  

Tpbm is broke.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 14, 2014)

True ....for now....


tpbm will never drive a Prius.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2014)

True lmfao

Tpbm loves disco


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 19, 2014)

False

tpbm has moshed in a mosh pit before...


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (May 26, 2014)

False

Tpbm got a sunburn today?


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 27, 2014)

False.


tpbm needs some aloe...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2014)

False.  I need a hug.

Tpbm has berries in the fridge.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jun 1, 2014)

True! - how'd you know? 

TPBM had waffles for breakfast


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 4, 2014)

False...pbj


tpbm had mexican for lunch today...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 5, 2014)

False, haven't had either tho they sound good 

tpbm likes Alice Cooper....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2014)

False, it's getting up that I have problems with. 

Tpbm should probably go to bed...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 9, 2014)

True, still very tired.


tpbm has eaten hash browns this weekend...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2014)

False.  But I did have french fries yesterday..lol.

Tpbm has wet hair.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 9, 2014)

False


tpbm needs a haircut....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2014)

True.  Thinking about going semi-short.

Tpbm doesn't need a haircut.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2014)

Not unless it's candy cigarettes.

Tpbm has dishes in the sink.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Most likely True...lol...


tpbm has shaved their head before...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2014)

False, it's taco Tuesday.

Tpbm needs to go for a drive.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2014)

False.  I need a nap, I got a little car sick.

Tpbm isn't feeling well.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 13, 2014)

False feeling much better now :heart:     tpbm has a veggy garden


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2014)

False.  Damn bunnies.  They are so cute though.  

Tpbm is wearing new underwear.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 19, 2014)

False

Tpbm needs to return a few things to the store


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2014)

False 

Tpbm has a bruise on their leg


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2014)

True


tpbm also has a bruise on their arm


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2014)

False.  Ducky!  Miss you.

Tpbm needs to go cook dinner but doesn't feel like it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2014)

True!  How'd you know?

Tpbm is missing a lost loved one.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 26, 2014)

False, not at the moment.

tpbm is going camping this Summer....


----------



## DancesWithWeed (Jul 3, 2014)

True, headed to the Ozarks in two weeks.

TPBM is at the lake for the 4th and will be enjoying some j's around the camp fire this evening.


----------



## DancesWithWeed (Jul 5, 2014)

True, how did you know?!?! 

Tpbm just got home from the lake, got everything unpacked, mowed the lawn, and is now getting ready to enjoy a little through their vape


----------



## DancesWithWeed (Jul 5, 2014)

false

Tpbm lives with a pet dinosaur.


:confused2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2014)

False, 1 dog, 2 guinnea pigs, 6 fish 

Tpbm types with 1 finger


----------



## hippy59 (Jul 6, 2014)

false. I learned to type in typing class in the 70s when it was mandatory.
tpbp rides a trike.


----------



## DancesWithWeed (Jul 7, 2014)

false, three wheelers are dangerous 

tpbm rides a goat


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 14, 2014)

False


tpbm was raised in 4H...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2014)

What the heck is that??

TPbm is ready for the weekend, and enjoys honey roasted peanuts.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2014)

Smokinmom: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4-H

yes, very true, and honey-roasted anything is delicious 


tpbm is flipping to bloom this weekend...?


----------



## learning2fly (Oct 2, 2014)

false

tpbm is asleep

Zzzzzzzz


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 2, 2014)

False

Tpbm is bogarting a big fat doobie


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2014)

Damn....oh how I wish I was.  

Tpbm is in a city making national news right now...:-o


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 3, 2014)

False:  were I live is not even on a map LMAO

TPBM: says OMG not another winter and is flying south till its over hehe


----------



## learning2fly (Oct 8, 2014)

false,....bring on the cold weather I love it!

tpbm needs a humidifier in their home big time.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 22, 2014)

False I need a dehumidifier 

TPBM is staring at the screen with a bong in their hand.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 28, 2014)

True, my water pipe counts, don`t it ?

TPBM is a deer hunter.


----------



## ishnish (Aug 25, 2015)

False, but I did try for some squirrel before!

TPBM just logged into MP for the first time in a year ish..


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2015)

Nope,,just a couple dsys.
TPBM is a Pothead


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2015)

True

TPBM is having coffee and a joint.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 26, 2015)

False/ true tea and a joint 
Tpbm is reading my post and hi king about a joint and tea cos that's what ya need!!


----------



## Bongofury (Aug 27, 2015)

The person below me rides a Harley.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2015)

Yep
TPBM is drinking Moonshine  ,,,,,,


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2016)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
TPBM is a crazzy bastage.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 17, 2016)

true

tpbm can't get any higher


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2016)

False,,,just cant right now,  ,lol
TPBM is a redneck.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 17, 2016)

false im a turtleneck

tpbm is xmas shopping today


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2016)

False 
My Wife did.
TPBM is scared to play


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 18, 2016)

false..... I played this before

TPBM sleeps with dog(s).


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2016)

Well maybe i do.. 
tpbm wishes someone would bring them coffee.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2016)

False,,,,i never ,,,well maybe after a night of Mooshine. :rofl:
TPBM is a big sissy.

Damnt Rose you typed faster than me.
True,,but my Wife told me to get my own,,,lol
TPBM IS STILL A SISSY.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 18, 2016)

ok you caught me---you didn't cry when ol yeller died????

true i'm a big sissy

tpbm is a political name supporter :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2016)

False,,,i. Support the Passion. I aint bitting, ,, Lol
TPBM is a crazy bastage.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 18, 2016)

true

tpbm has a belly full of food and ready for a nap


----------



## Kraven (Dec 20, 2016)

True

tpbm got the noids from speedy pot


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2016)

Yeah,,no,,maybe,,whats noids? Lol
TPBM water boards his poor wittle seedlings


----------



## Kraven (Dec 21, 2016)

False - I try to smother them in a paper towel.

tpbm is tired of cold and wet!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes i am

TPBM,,,Wears his Wifes pannies......................................................................................................................................................Keef


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 21, 2016)

keef sent me a pm answer......."Not all the time....... only if she ask".......

tpbm can juggle


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2016)

Nope,,i suck at it. Lol

TPBM.  Is looking for some lime green piney dank


----------



## yarddog (Dec 21, 2016)

True, though not very hard. i am leaving that up to the cats with long reaching resources.
TPBM is thinking about leaving work early!


----------



## Kraven (Dec 21, 2016)

False I left work in 2014 and just never went back

tpbm is feeling sexy with their new eyebrows


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 21, 2016)

how the hell did you know krave

TPBM has a tattoo they can't show off.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2016)

false

tpbm is stoned


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2016)

Yep yep

Tpbm needs to stop spending money.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 22, 2016)

True dat

TPBM is ready to see the Holiday's end.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 25, 2016)

true

tpbm got coal in their stocking


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2016)

How did you kmow.
TPBM is jacked up from Xmas Moonshine


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2016)

Ha ha no.  I was hungover as hell yesterday but today I'm feeling fantastic!

Tpbm can't find their lighter.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2016)

False,got 2

TPBM is in a foul mood


----------



## Kraven (Dec 29, 2016)

False - feel so good there should be 2 of me.

TPBM is dazed and confused.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2016)

Of course,,whats new
TPBM has multiple personalities. lol


----------



## Kraven (Dec 30, 2016)

Depends on what day it is 

TPBM has blue eyes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2016)

Nope,,mine are green
TPBM is getting ready for a party.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 30, 2016)

Wow - yes BIL and family over for football today and tomorrow -

TPBM - is ready to get back to work and get the holidays over.


----------



## yarddog (Dec 30, 2016)

False, well, maybe the holidays but the work part....   just let me retire at 28.   
TPBM has cannabis related thoughts every seven seconds.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2016)

False, I think of sex

TPBM, Is going trail riding on the 1st.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 30, 2016)

False - Momma just wont let me hunt on holidays.....

TPBM is looking forward to college/ pro ball this weekend.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 31, 2016)

True

Tpbm is making a new years resolution


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 31, 2016)

True

TPBM is trying not to piss off their bff


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2017)

False,,my best friend could give two shits.  Lol

TPBM has a hangover.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 2, 2017)

false that was yesterday

tpbm should be cleaning up after the holiday bombshell


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 4, 2017)

False

The person below is in need of this

:bong:


----------



## Moo (Jan 11, 2017)

Holy moly is that ever true.... We had a fire on the 3rd or 4th... Whatever was a Monday.... Sure is a bombshell, and heck of a mess.  So yep, true....

Tpbm wants to learn a foreign language, but can't stick to it long enough.


----------



## Moo (Jan 11, 2017)

Oops sorry pls delete


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2017)

That is true,,my Wife of 30yrs is Hispanic.  I suck at Spanish. :smoke1:

TPBM is a Hillbilly


----------



## yarddog (Jan 12, 2017)

Somewhat true.   Just without the barnyard sodomy 
TPBM is reading this thread


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2017)

Nope, not me.  

Tpbm is pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 14, 2017)

yep to see you sm

the person below me has a can of Raid under the sink.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope,,**** stinks
TPBM is a big baby


----------



## Kraven (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope, just tired of whiners!
TPBM feels the same way.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 15, 2017)

true

tpbm is foraging for a snack


----------



## Moo (Jan 19, 2017)

Damn. True. The statement always pertains to me.  True as can be..  I just found a blueberry bagel in the kitchen of the hotel I'm in. I'm hooked on their continental breakfast.... it's almost dinner time though.  

Tpbm is just plain and simple f'n amaz'n because today they did something truly b'dass


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2017)

True,,i worked my fking Old *** Off today.
TPBM loves Weedhopoer. :smoke1: cause im so good looking.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh yeah, not sure about the overly good looking part. I always picture you as looking like Dwight D Eisenhower.

TPBM is watching the President inaugural.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2017)

Hummm,,ill take that,,,34th President and 5 star General.Course he has hair,:smoke1: ,my head is shaved  lol
And yes i am Handsome. Lol

TPBM is a Pothead.


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 22, 2017)

I will agree with that.
Be safe this week WeedHopper
TPBM  is thinking about growing pot.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 23, 2017)

true and always---1 track mind

tpbm is drinking coffee and smoking hash


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 26, 2017)

Drinking beer and smoking some badass weed...

Tpbm needs another beer...


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 27, 2017)

false but since you're tending bar a spicy bloodymary would be nice

tpbm misses smokinmom


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 28, 2017)

:aok:

bellow me wants Breakfast


----------



## SHOT (Feb 7, 2017)

This game made me laugh because of the funny questions hahaha


----------



## Moo (Feb 19, 2017)

False, but a fine idea I'll try 

Tpbm NEVER touches flame on green hit unless they're in a rush out the door


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2017)

:huh:

TPBM is also confused, ,,lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 23, 2017)

true

tpbm is planning an outdoor crop


----------



## yarddog (Feb 23, 2017)

false, i wish i was planning an outdoor or two. 
TPBM is ready for summer!!


----------



## WoodHippy (Feb 25, 2017)

True And planning outdoors.
TPBM Has the Munchies


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 25, 2017)

true

tpbm is going to get 3 harvests from their od grow this year


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2017)

Nope,mostly Tomatoes and Peppers,,,lol

TPBM is a Democrat


----------

